# Der Rocky Mountain Flatline Thread - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## wilson (30. November 2009)

Ist doch nun wirklich Zeit, dass endlich ein Flatline Thread eröffnet wird, oder? 

Ich habe mich gefragt, woher der Name kommt. Ist das einfach eine Steigerung von "Slayer" oder ist gemeint, dass man damit stürzt und das Zeitliche segnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (30. November 2009)

Meins !!! Das alles bleibt so!!! auser gabell!!!


----------



## giani (30. November 2009)

etwas farben froh

was für eine gabel kommt den dran


----------



## qwwq20091 (30. November 2009)

Fox 40 ; oder neue boxxer!!! noch am überlegen!!!!!


----------



## Gign (30. November 2009)

Du magst Ausrufezeichen, oder?  !!!


----------



## qwwq20091 (30. November 2009)

ja! mache weniger!


----------



## retrospecs (30. November 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Ist doch nun wirklich Zeit, dass endlich ein Flatline Thread eröffnet wird, oder?



LOL


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. November 2009)

na dann happy spaming


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. November 2009)

retrospecs schrieb:


> LOL



Wenn du im alten Thread schaust, dann siehst du, dass das der originale erste Flatlinethread Post war. Es ist automatisch eingerichtet worden, dass alle Threads über X Beiträge gesplittet werden und jeweils der Ursprungspost übernommen wird.

Das oben gezeigte Rad ist mir zu farbig und zu weiß, da passt leider optisch nur wenig 


Meins, weils noch nicht hier war


----------



## numinisflo (30. November 2009)

Schönes Rad, exzellenter Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (30. November 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Wenn du im alten Thread schaust, dann siehst du, dass das der originale erste Flatlinethread Post war. Es ist automatisch eingerichtet worden, dass alle Threads über X Beiträge gesplittet werden und jeweils der Ursprungspost übernommen wird.



Ist mir schon klar. Daher fand ich den Post ja amüsant, dass es "endlich" einen Thread gibt.


----------



## Jendo (30. November 2009)

Die Bremsverlegung am Hinterrad gefälltmir irgendwie nicht. Oder muss das so sein?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. November 2009)

ach Jendo... das muss so sein sonst hat die Bremsflüssigkeit Reibungswiederstand.


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. November 2009)

Ist schon seit längerem geändert undn en Stückchen kürzer =)


----------



## neikless (30. November 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, exzellenter Aufbau.


wohl tomaten auf den augen ? 
finds echt lustig was der jung so verzählt ... 
und selbst mit der villa kunterbunt und dem schiefen turm von pisa rum.jibbed


----------



## numinisflo (30. November 2009)

???
Das Flatline ist ja wohl mit astreinen Teilen aufgebaut. Mir gefällts richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (30. November 2009)

Neikless ist beleidigt, weil ich meinte die 100 verschiedenen Farben an seinem Rmx passen kein Stück zusammen. 
Das Problem ist, dass Männer über 40, die sich über teuere Fahrräder profilieren müssen, weil es Radfahrtechnisch nicht so gut funktioniertsofort nachtragend beleidigt werden, wenn jemand was gegen den Heizer sagt, weil sie sich dadurch ihrer Penislänge beraubt fühlen...





Ist nicht so gemeint, aber das Farbschema vom Rmx geht eben nicht und das sage ja nicht nur ich.
Und wenn du jetzt wieder sagst Bäh, der Roco und das Rot vom Rahmen passt nicht zusammen, leider wird der Rahmen mit dem Dämpfer ausgeliefert und ich sehe keinen Grund ihn, solange er noch funktioniert auszutauschen, weil bei mir die Optik eher nebensache ist, darum habe ich ja auch keine 200 verschiedene Eloxalfarben verbaut. 
Und jetzt genug das leidige Thema, postet lieber euere Rädchen, der neue Thread braucht Bilder bitte.


----------



## cocoon4life (30. November 2009)

find das "qwwq20091" sein flatty aber optisch besser ist als vorher 

ikono, deins ist und bleibt eins der geilsten hier, kann man nix anderes sagen.
von der ausstattung meiner meinung nach immer noch das beste.
mir kribbelts ja so inne finger meine partlist hier zu posten, aber ich lass es 
bilder gibts wohl auch bald, hab nur verdammt fiesen stress hier zuhause und stehe kurz vorm "um" bzw auszug...
sonst wärs schon fertig 

bilder leute, ich will bilder.
ich bin für den selten dämlichen vorschlag das alle in den nächsten postings ihr rad mit anhängen so als kleine galerie? hat ja schon ganz gut angefangen und dürften echt viele werden...
fänd ich irgendwie ganz passend grad am anfang vom neuen fred 
kann ja nur besser werden


----------



## neikless (30. November 2009)




----------



## Ikonoklast (30. November 2009)

Ja, du hast ja Recht, du hast so Recht. Ich habe alle Anbauteile in schwarz bestellt und du alle in Rot, Türkis, Grün. Ja unsere Räder sind genauso farbig verunstaltet.

Zum Glück gibt der Klügere nach


----------



## neikless (30. November 2009)

... keine Sorge und bis ich 40ig werde, klappt bei dir vielleicht auch mit dem Hauptschulabschluss !


----------



## cocoon4life (30. November 2009)

cocoon4life schrieb:


> fänd ich irgendwie ganz passend grad am anfang vom neuen fred
> kann ja nur besser werden



FAIL!


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. November 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... keine Sorge und bis ich 40ig werde, klappts bei dir vielleicht auch mit dem Hauptschulabschluss !





Den Fehler hätte ich dir auch schon korrigieren können, bevor ich mit dem Germanistikstudium angefangen habe, aber hauptsache mal unsachlich werden.


----------



## Switchy (30. November 2009)

@ Ikonoklast:
Sehr geiler aufbau. =)


----------



## neikless (30. November 2009)

(...)


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. November 2009)

Hast du schlecht gefrühstückt, oder hat dich deine Holde mal wieder nicht rangelassen?

Kann mal ein Mod hier vorbei schauen und diese ganze dumme Dis(s)kussion aufräumen?

Wäre toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (30. November 2009)

Nestbeschmutzer... und dann nach der Mama rufen zum A. abwischen ... Kinder Kinder ...


----------



## Jako (30. November 2009)

....mist, jetzt bin ich schon nicht mehr auf der ersten seite.....


----------



## neikless (30. November 2009)

danke jako ... das hier ist ein high light !


----------



## GM210 (1. Dezember 2009)

Mach ich mal mit:





Mittlerweile habe ich die roten Teile der Gabelaufkleber entfernt.
Im Winter kommt dann noch ein kurzes Saint Schaltwerk und evtl. schwarze Decals.


----------



## retrospecs (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich mache auch mit!

Damals noch mit DHX, aber besseres Foto:






Jetzt mit Cane Creek Double Barrel, aber schlechteres Foto:


----------



## bestmove (1. Dezember 2009)

Na da haue ich doch meine Ex auch mal rein. Zählt ja noch zur Saison '09


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich liebe diesen Thread und das Forum xD

@Ikonoplast

Sehr schöner Aufbau..

Hier mal wieder meins...schon ewig kein Foto mehr gemacht.


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Dezember 2009)

hmmm..nehm ich einfach mal ein altes Bild,noch von der allerersten Aufbauversion:


----------



## Jambo12 (1. Dezember 2009)

bild war zwar schon mal drin aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (1. Dezember 2009)

Hier ein kleiner Zwischenruf:

Seit heute läuft wieder unsere MTB-Freeride.TV Adventskalender-Aktion. Dieses Jahr gibt es wieder Sachen von FIVETEN, RACE FACE, SIXPACK RACING, EVOC, CONTINENTAL, STRAITLINE, GHOST, MALOJA, TRICKSTUFF, CANFIELD, TSG und vielen mehr zu gewinnen.

Den Kalender findet Ihr hier: www.advent.mtbfreeride.tv


So, und jetzt weiter machen mit den Flattys.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Dezember 2009)

danke Neikless 

aber dein altes finde ich auch ein absolutes High Light! Mut zur Farbe. Ich finde diese quietschenden Farben bei dir immer super passend.

(Hätte ich auch gesagt wenn ich nicht mit dir den geilen Whistler Urlaub gemacht hätte )


Sonst auch sehr, sehr schöne Flatlines hier


----------



## numinisflo (1. Dezember 2009)

Macht richtig Spaß wieder so viele Bilder zu sehen!


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Dezember 2009)

Dann soll meins auch nicht fehlen

Voll die kunterbunte Riege hier auf der Seite


----------



## qwwq20091 (1. Dezember 2009)

Das sieht aless sooo wundeschön aus ! 2 seite  beste seite...


----------



## neikless (1. Dezember 2009)

(sorry für das ss)        >>>>       ...mein Ex flatline jetzt Andi´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon4life (1. Dezember 2009)

war ne gute idee mit der galerie ?! 

echt super, vll kommen ja noch ein paar


----------



## ac-aachen (4. Dezember 2009)

@ Ikonoklast:

Top Aufbau!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Dezember 2009)

So Leute mein Rahmen ist wieder da. Werde zu Weihnachten hin dann maln Pic posten, da ich noch Lager + Lagerhülsen einpressen muss usw.. Aber ich kann euch sagen, sieht soweit klasse aus.


----------



## slayerrider (4. Dezember 2009)

was war denn?
ach ich glaube ich weis es, er war nicht kaputt sondern du hast ne neue Farbe bekommen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Dezember 2009)

ohja


----------



## Switchy (5. Dezember 2009)

@ Hunter-dirt:
Hast du ihn Pulvern lassen oder Ist es eine Einbrennlackierung?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Dezember 2009)

Wurde chemisch entlackt, dann mit Glasperlen bestrahlt, danach gepulvert und dann in den Ofen gepackt.


----------



## Fischi1983 (8. Dezember 2009)

Meins, meins, meins,...


----------



## GM210 (8. Dezember 2009)

Bäm 

Bis auf den Sattel und den Vorbau find ich es sehr gelungen. Schönes Flatty.

Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Bremsen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Dezember 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Bremsen?



wenn du meine Meinung dazu hören willst:
Hab meine erfolgreich verkauft und freue mich schon auf nach Weihnachten  mit etwas wo _neikless_ Augen machen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Dezember 2009)

Hope? Hatn Kumpel am Slayer SE. Sehr fein


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Dezember 2009)

mhm  ne schöne Rakete


----------



## GM210 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wenn du meine Meinung dazu hören willst:
> Hab meine erfolgreich verkauft und freue mich schon auf nach Weihnachten  mit etwas wo _neikless_ Augen machen wird



ich überlege grad´, ob ich meine gustav m bremssättel nicht mit den neuen saint hebeln paare. verbunden über meine goodridge leitungen. bis jetzt ist es nur eine idee und ich muss mir noch in ruhe das übersetzungsverhältnis, den kolbenweg und ein paar andere dinge ausrechnen und schauen ob es annähernd passt. falls ja probier ich die geschichte mal mit einem hebel aus. die neune saint hebel-liegen einfach deutlich besser in der hand.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Dezember 2009)

ich fand die Bremspower eigentlich nicht so wie gesagt worden ist, nichtmal mit normale XT Scheiben. Design her keine Frage, aber ich will ja mit Bremsen bremsen und nicht angeben...


----------



## numinisflo (9. Dezember 2009)

Was ist jetzt mit deinem Flatline?


----------



## GM210 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ich fand die Bremspower eigentlich nicht so wie gesagt worden ist, nichtmal mit normale XT Scheiben. Design her keine Frage, aber ich will ja mit Bremsen bremsen und nicht angeben...



mit den hopes kannst du ja dann beides.

ordentlich bremsen und "angeben" 

und zeig doch bitte echt mal bilder von deinem gepulverten flatty


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich leg den Schwerpunkt aufs bremsen 

Die Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude, Geschenke gibts an Weihnachten


----------



## GM210 (10. Dezember 2009)

Folter


----------



## DH-Shredder (10. Dezember 2009)

Das Flatline generell gefällt mir gut, aber mal ehrlich: Was haben sich die Jungs dabei gedacht, einem Rahmen/Rad den Namen "flatline" zu geben? _Sterben/Scheitern_...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (10. Dezember 2009)

Flatline gleich flache Linie, bügelt alles glatt???


----------



## DH-Shredder (10. Dezember 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Flatline gleich flache Linie, bügelt alles glatt???



Nein, nein... Es heisst wirklich _Scheitern/Sterben_...


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2009)

Dann darf das Slayer aber auch nicht Slayer heißen und vom Chromag Fubar ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Dezember 2009)

Ist wohl im übertragenem Sinne gemeint!
SO sieht ein Trail mit einem "normalen" Bike aus:






und SO dann eben mit dem "Flatline" 







Insofern stimmt dann eben beides, die Übersetzung _scheitern/sterben_ und "alles plattbügeln"


----------



## Jambo12 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ist vorhin bei ner kleinen Runde enstanden.....


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Dezember 2009)

*Flaty update:*





Havoc DH 750mm/LowRise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (14. Dezember 2009)

Wow, geiler Lenker. Ich bin auch schon auf der Suche nach dem. Wo hast Du den denn gefunden bzw. gekauft? Ich finde immer nur die alte 711mm Version.


----------



## gobo (14. Dezember 2009)

jaaa würde mich auch interessieren wo  dieser her ist?!


----------



## retrospecs (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube ich hab ihn gefunden:
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=088c3e6159c4656a170648e94e59f1fd


----------



## Jendo (14. Dezember 2009)

Was wiegt das schicke Teil denn?


----------



## retrospecs (14. Dezember 2009)

Laut Hersteller 295 Gramm.

@ Soulbrother: Lege ihn doch bitte mal auf die Waage.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Dezember 2009)

Die Säcke lügen einen doch eh immer nur an  ...aber egal,dieser wiegt 314g!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Dezember 2009)

nanu ein Bild ist aufgetaucht... 

klick

schönere Pics folgen, sobald die neuen Teile da sind!


----------



## retrospecs (14. Dezember 2009)

WOW, das Blau schaut echt geil aus! Gefällt mir. Bitte mehr Bilder!!


Ich habe noch einen neuen kompletten Flatline Decal-Satz des 2008er Pro (Rot) zuhause. Wollte eigentlich auch meinen Rahmen neu pulvern, hab aber jetzt eine neue Gabel drin und da passt das Braun so geil, dass ich es doch so lasse. Wenn also jemand von Euch Interesse an dem Satz hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Dezember 2009)

Flatline Aufkleber fehlt noch...
wie gesagt mehr Pics kommen wenns komplett fertig is.

also ich mags


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Blau,da passt dann auch die weiße 40 mal richtig gut!


*Havoc ist platziert und kommt schön "flat" ...fühlt sich echt gut an *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Dezember 2009)

eine Ehre sowas aus deinem Munde zu hören  danke dir!

Lenker passt super, sehr massiv!


----------



## bestmove (15. Dezember 2009)

Gefällt Hunter  könnte RAL5002 sein, very nice das Blau!


----------



## gobo (15. Dezember 2009)

wußtet ihr das das 2010 ne bma bekommen soll!?
lt. mountainbike(usa) für das wc und das pro(das da drunter).

wollt ich nur so mal hier reinwerfen,was nicht ob das news sind.

mfg


----------



## Flame-Blade (15. Dezember 2009)

Die sollte es doch angeblich schon ab 2008 geben...Rückfragen beim Händler sind aber immer im Sand verlaufen obwohl auf den Katalogbildern vom 2008er Flatline3 eine montiert ist.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Dezember 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Gefällt Hunter  könnte RAL5002 sein, very nice das Blau!



knapp verfehlt  RAL 5005


----------



## cocoon4life (15. Dezember 2009)

lenker passt wie arsch auf eimer 
ich find das flatty braucht eh keine BMA, außerdem wiegt der rahmen dann ja NOCH mehr


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Dezember 2009)

so ein blau ist mal was anderes auf dem Flatline.
Ich sag erst was wenn ich mehr Bilder sehe


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Dezember 2009)

na dann bin ich ma gespannt 












Einpresswerkzeug fürs Flatline, natürlich selber gebaut  mehr Pics gibts im Fotoalbum.


----------



## cocoon4life (15. Dezember 2009)

wow!
sowas fehlt mir noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (15. Dezember 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Schönes Blau,da passt dann auch die weiße 40 mal richtig gut!
> 
> 
> *Havoc ist platziert und kommt schön "flat" ...fühlt sich echt gut an *


Bitte ein Pic vom neuen Umbau!!!


----------



## cocoon4life (15. Dezember 2009)

gibts in seinem album!


----------



## slayerrider (19. Dezember 2009)

Finde ich leider nicht.
Entweder zu dumm oder es gibt nur pics in einem älteren Aufbau.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Dezember 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Bitte ein Pic vom neuen Umbau!!!



Ist doch hier auf der Seite zu sehen. Post #77.



slayerrider schrieb:


> Finde ich leider nicht.
> Entweder zu dumm oder es gibt nur pics in einem älteren Aufbau.



Hm. Wie gesagt...


----------



## slayerrider (20. Dezember 2009)

ich bin nicht ganz dumm, von der Seite natürlich...


----------



## ren` (21. Dezember 2009)

mein Flatti im etwas unaktualisiertem Zustand ... Bilder sind noch ausm Sommer  Schee wars ... 

Achja, Soulbrother, deine Deemax leben noch und habens gut bei mir ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Dezember 2009)

Die gelben Deemax sehen sau geil auf deinem Flatty aus. In der Regel gefallen mir die gelben ja nirgends


----------



## retrospecs (27. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt mit neuer Gabel (und neuen Griffen). 

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Flatline 2008
Federgabel: Rock Shox Team 2010
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Reducer
Vorbau: FSA Gravity Direct Mount
Lenker: Sunline V1 711mm
Griffe: Sunline Logo
Bremsen: Avid Code
Shifter: SRAM X.0
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Kassette: SRAM PG-970
Kette: SRAM
Kurbel: FSA Gravity DH
Innenlager: FSA Gravity DH
Kettenführung: FSA Gravity
Pedale: Sixpack ICON Magnesium mit Titanachse (285 Gramm!!)
Sattelstütze: FSA Gravity
Sattel: Velo DH
LRS: Trickstuff Quad DH
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV13
Reifen: Maxxis Swampthing

Gewicht: 18,2 KG

Ist so gut wie fertig. Folgende Parts werden noch ausgetauscht:
+ Lenker (Easton Havoc DH 2010 750mm ist bereits bestellt - Lieferung Ende Januar) => Hab ihn beim Soulbrother gesehen und mich verliebt... 
+ Dämpfer-Feder (Titan-Feder kommt auch Ende Januar)
+ Sattel


----------



## cocoon4life (28. Dezember 2009)

ohja, sehr schön..
wenn die änderungen noch kommen dann ists liebe


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Dezember 2009)

gefällt


----------



## Edmonton (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo mensch da sind ja wirklich fette Flatlines am Start.
Hier ein Bild von meinem. "Unlimited 2009"






Es werden hier und da noch Veränderungen vorgenommen.
Hier finde ich ja richtig gute Tips. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## RattleHead (28. Dezember 2009)

just a little bit more sun........to go again


----------



## cocoon4life (29. Dezember 2009)

uhh, nice!


----------



## Giuliano.B (31. Dezember 2009)

Ein Selle Italia Filante kam heute fÃ¼rÂ´s Flatline. Auf den Bildern im Shop dachte ich noch naja. Aber in Natura richtig geil. MagnesiumgestÃ¤nge. Woltle erst auch Â´nen SLR Carbonio Kit. Aber wenn ich stÃ¼rze ist der mir zu instabil. Der hier hat 45â¬ auch nur gekostet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Der Vergleich von vorne ist halt Ã¼bel. Wie bullig mit der 40 Das Flatty ist und wie filigran das Element wirkt


----------



## cocoon4life (31. Dezember 2009)

ist schön mit dem neuen sattel...
der vergleich mit dem element ist echt krass aufm mittleren bild


----------



## retrospecs (1. Januar 2010)

@ Giuliano.B: Super Fuhrpark. Auch super Wahl beim Sattel. Habe den auch bestellt, allerdings in schwarz. Hat mich bei CRC aber nur 22,00 Euro gekostet. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (1. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch nochmal ein besseres Bild von meinem Rad'l:







Bei Interesse gibt's mehr Detailphotos in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/25084


----------



## numinisflo (1. Januar 2010)

Die neue Boxxer passt tatsächlich sehr gut zum Rad.
Und den Mudguard habe ich mir auch geholt - allerdings in der 80mm Version.


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Januar 2010)

Wie bist du mit den Laufrädern zufrieden?


----------



## retrospecs (1. Januar 2010)

Ich bin absolut zufrieden. Ich fahre sie jetzt seit ca. einem halben Jahr im reinen DH-Bereich und haben weder Dellen noch irgendwelche anderen Beschädigungen. Auch musste ich bisher auch noch keine Speichen nachziehen. Die gesamte Qualität des LRS ist also absolut tadellos. Auch das Gesamtgewicht von 2230 Gramm sowie der VK von 280,00 Euro für einen Satz (VR 110x20mm / HR 150x12mm) ist absolut akzeptabel.


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Januar 2010)

Mir sind die schonmal in der IBC-Werbung aufgefallen. Der Preis ist halt unschlagbar. Vor allem wenn die auch was können. Hab mir nämlich auch mal überlegt einen Satz als Zweitsatz zu kaufen


----------



## retrospecs (1. Januar 2010)

Ich kann sie Dir nur empfehlen. Ich habe mittlerweile auch 2 Sätze. Einen Satz mit Maxxis Swampthing für nassen und matschigen Boden und einen Satz mit Maxis High Roller oder wahlweise Maxxis Ardent für trockenen Untergrund. Dann muss ich nicht immer die Reifen neu aufziehen. Bin ich zu faul zu...


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (1. Januar 2010)

Alles Flatys sind hier echt erste Sahne...
Aber das Flaty von Mr.Freeride is im mom einfach nicht zu toppen... 
Love it!


Greets


----------



## Leatherface 3 (3. Januar 2010)

sitzt hier jemand auf nem flat mit 42er rahmen, bei einer körpergröße von rund 1,80m ?


----------



## cocoon4life (3. Januar 2010)

42er rahmen?

meinst du die rahmenhöhe? die länge des sitzrohrs ist nicht ausschlaggebend wie groß der rahmen ist, schau dir mal manche rahmen an, da ist teilweise das S sitzrohr so lang wie bei manchen das L oder andersrum...

das flatty hat in "M" 43,2cm sitzrohrlänge, falls du das wissen willst.
und hier ist auch einer (und noch mehrere) die das fahren, 1,80 passt perfekt für mich.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Januar 2010)

passt!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (4. Januar 2010)

jap genau das wollt ich wissen ! vielen dank =)


----------



## Edmonton (5. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute
Es hat sich was getan am Flatline. Die Shimano BR-M575 wurde gegen eine Hope Tech M4 getauscht.
















Das mit der Shimano Bremse hat mir von Anfang an nicht so gefallen.
Mit der Vorderbremse hat sowiso was nicht gestimmt, da wollt ich kein Geld mehr dafür ausgeben.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Kotoko (5. Januar 2010)

Hi zusammen, 

vor einiger Zeit hab ich mir auch ein Flaty gegönnt und bin schlichtweg glücklich damit. Das einzige was mir noch nicht gefällt sind die Naben - und die sollen jetzt gegen ein Paar Hope Pro 2 getauscht werden. Jetzt gibts die ja in unzähligen Ausführungen fürs Hinterrad - und da kam mir die Frage auf welche ich überhaupt brauch? Schraubachse? Steckachse? 10mm oder 12mm?150mm breit? Ich hoffe das jemand Licht ins dunkel bringen kann.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus =)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Januar 2010)

wurde schon oft angesprochen und gezeigt wo man sowas findet. Aber das jetzt nicht schon wieder eine Diskussion anfängt, schreib ichs gern nochmal.

12x150mm Steckachse!
www.bikeaction.de und dann unter _Tech Support_


@Edmonton
schönes Ding!  Aber mach bitte mal die Schutzscheibe hinter der Kassette weg.


----------



## Edmonton (5. Januar 2010)

@ Hunter-Dirt
Ahh Stimmt die Schutzscheibe kommt auch noch weg.
Das sieht ja aus wie ein Baumarktrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Januar 2010)

Eine 575 war am Anfang dran??? Die fahr ich ja am Element


----------



## Edmonton (5. Januar 2010)

@Giuliano.B
Ja die war von Anfang an dran.
Obwohl sie neu war, stimmte irgendwas mit dem vorderen Bremssattel nicht.
Ich hatte keine Bremsleistung mehr. Ich wollte da eh kein Geld reinstecken.
Die gehört nicht ans Flatline. Mit der Hope habe ich wieder mal ne richtig
gute Bremsleistung


----------



## DHOUSER (5. Januar 2010)

Edmonton,
TOP!!


----------



## Jako (7. Januar 2010)

...was das wohl zu bedeuten hat .....???


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Januar 2010)

Lackieren, Lagern, Bolzen gerissen???


----------



## Jako (7. Januar 2010)

....neue farbe! gruß jako


----------



## Cuberius (7. Januar 2010)

wieder gelb?


----------



## Jako (7. Januar 2010)

das da oben ist noch das gold - bei neonlicht und ohne blitz.... ist schon komisch wie das gold manchmal rüber kommt - ist schon so, wirklich gut sieht es nur bei sonnenschein aus.... die neue farbe wird nicht verraten - nur mit fotos wenn´s fertig ist. auf jeden fall nicht noch ein gelbes! gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Januar 2010)

haha Jako =D nice! Wo lässtes machen?


----------



## Jako (7. Januar 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Wo lässtes machen?



bei meinem zulieferer, in géderlak  wo hast Du es gemacht? gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Januar 2010)

beim Götz in Fellbach, bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## bestmove (7. Januar 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> ...was das wohl zu bedeuten hat .....???



Cool, bin gespannt ... pulvern oder lackieren?


----------



## Jako (7. Januar 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> pulvern oder lackieren?



...pulvern! - soll ja was gscheit´s wern....


----------



## neikless (7. Januar 2010)

schade drum , ich fand die farbe gut !

wenn dann bitte RAW oder Grün (dunkel) oder Pink oder halt was schönes
verlasse mich auf deinen guten gayschmack


----------



## Jako (7. Januar 2010)

aaach niclasmausi du schlimmer, du sollst doch nicht aus dem nähkästchen plaudern....


----------



## neikless (7. Januar 2010)

... also dann  wie wäre es mit GOLD ! ?


----------



## Edmonton (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo
Ich möchte da etwas ändern am Steuersatz. Bei mir sind zu viele Spacer
verbaut. Ich hätte da gerne weniger oder wenn möglich keine.
Kann ich das mit einem anderen Steuersatz ausgleichen?







Was meint ihr was kann ich machen?

Bei mir ist ein Steuersatz FSA Orbit Z1.5 / 1 1/8 verbaut.
Und eine Marzocchi 66 RCV, die will ich erst mal fahren.


Gruß


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Januar 2010)

Warum willst du den Steuersatz tauschen? Soweit ich weiß gibts bald keine geringere Einbauhöhe als wie beim Orbit. Säg doch einfach den Gabelschaft ab und lass soviel Platz, dass du noch soviele Spacer drunter bekommst wie du es gerne haben möchtest. Aber Wichtig! wenn du die Markierung gemacht hast (kleiner Strich) musst du da noch 2-3mm abnehmen, da sonst die Aheadkappe nicht drauf passt und die Kralle solltest du auch noch weiter nach unten schlagen. Ist ne Geschichte von höchstens 10min. Aber wenn du dir das nicht zutraust, gehe am besten zu deinem Händler und lass es von ihm machen.


----------



## Edmonton (9. Januar 2010)

@Hunter-dirt
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das mit dem Gabelschaft abschneiden ist mir bekannt.
Hätte ja sein können das man es mit einem anderen Steuersatz
ausgleichen kann. Ok der Orbit bleibt.
Es ist nur ne Optiksache.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Januar 2010)

Achso, du meinst ist nur Optik. Dann klatsch dir doch ein Acros AH-15R Steuersatz rein. Schau bei mir ins Fotoalbum, dann siehste wie hoch der aufbaut  dafür echtn Sahnstück


----------



## Edmonton (9. Januar 2010)

@Hunter-dirt
Ja genau so. Tolle Bilder  
Der Acros AH-15R ist ein guter Tip.
Ja es ist gerade Winterzeit, da will ich mein Flatline 
technisch und optisch ein wenig verbessern.

Die Schutzscheibe hinter der Kassette ist auch weg.

Danke


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Januar 2010)

Sonst wüsst ich eigentlich kein andere Steuersatz wo noch höher ist. Sehr schön!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Januar 2010)

meine Herren...... 

langsam bekomme ich wieder die Krise! 
Ich habe so wieder so irre bock mit meinem Flatline die Berge runter zu knistern! Vor allem habe ich richtig Lust auf Braunlage und bin auf den neuen Race DH gespannt!

Der Cane Creek Double Barrel baut auch hoch. Den habe ich drin


----------



## retrospecs (10. Januar 2010)

Klar baut's hoch wenn Du Dir nen Dämpfer ins Steurrohr steckst... 

Meintest Du wirklich "Double Barrel"?


----------



## Edmonton (10. Januar 2010)

Ja ich habe mich auch gewundert. Ok dann Bau ich den Double Barrel ein. 
@ Mr. Freeride hat was anderes gemeint.
Habe schon bei Cane Creek nachgeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Januar 2010)

ach bekackt...ich wusste da ist was falsch. Ich hatte nur keine Lust nach unten zu laufen um zu gucken. Double X


----------



## neikless (10. Januar 2010)

Acros !



... macht sich auch im RMX gut oder besser ?!


----------



## RattleHead (10. Januar 2010)

Der schone king 1,5!


----------



## Edmonton (10. Januar 2010)

Danke euch allen für die Tips und Bilder. Da kann man sich ja nicht entscheiden (Acros,Chris King,Cane Creek).  
Aber genau so wie auf den Bildern so muß es aussehen.


----------



## GM210 (10. Januar 2010)

Um Dich vollends zu verwirren werfe ich noch den RESET WAN.5 in die Runde. 

Traumsteuersatz. Auch Made in Germany wie der Acros. 

Gibt es auch in anderen Farben.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2010)

baut aber wiederum oben nicht so auf wie der AH-15R  neikless un ich wissen halt was rein gehört


----------



## GM210 (10. Januar 2010)

Hach, ich mag meine Reset halt so.


----------



## el Lingo (10. Januar 2010)

Der Reset ist aus meiner Sicht einer der besten Steuersätze auf dem Markt, da kann der King auch nicht drüber.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2010)

reset kocht auch nur mit wasser  und meiner Meinung nach überteuert...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. Januar 2010)

Warum baut man den Reset Steuersatz schief ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (10. Januar 2010)

.....ich bin auch für den king - wenn man von anfang an dabei ist gehört das einfach so.... gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2010)

hoffe man kann was erkennen


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. Januar 2010)

Ein blaues Flatline? Wasn hier los?


----------



## RattleHead (10. Januar 2010)

Weiss nicht ob der King der beste ist, der schonste ist er sicher : )


----------



## GM210 (11. Januar 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Warum baut man den Reset Steuersatz schief ein?



Ziemlich simpel. Ich hab es gern asymetrisch.


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Januar 2010)

ich bin für chris king


----------



## cocoon4life (11. Januar 2010)

interessant das die meisten nen hochbauenden steuersatz fahren...
ich bin so froh das ich den flachen cane creek drin hab 

aber ich würd auch den acros empfehlen, wenns ein fettes teil werden soll


----------



## Jendo (11. Januar 2010)

Der Point one Vorbau ist ein echtes Sahnestück!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Januar 2010)

*@Giuliano.B*
hab meinen umlackiert (Paar Seiten zurück)

ja der Point sieht schon nett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (11. Januar 2010)

Ich denke auch für mich kommt der Acros in Frage. 
Wobei der Chris King ist auch nicht schlecht.
Klar soll das ein fettes Teil geben.  
Super die ganzen Bilder. Mir hilft das ganz schön weiter.


----------



## qwwq20091 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!!!! Wer will meine MC 66 rc3 von 2008 haben;; wenig gefahren;ales noch tip topp in ordnung!! 1/5", schaft länge 200mm,keine kratzer ,dehlen !!! bilder bei mir in fotos!!rechnung vorhanden von 22.08.2009 im Bike Area Cologne!!! Wolte verkaufen weil das! Fox kommt rein!


----------



## Giuliano.B (15. Januar 2010)

Komische 66. Auf dem Bild ist eine 40


----------



## qwwq20091 (15. Januar 2010)

bei mir im fotos!!! am Flatline!!


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2010)




----------



## qwwq20091 (15. Januar 2010)

Neikless DANKE!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big D (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Hab mir da mal eine art Dämpferschutz für mein Flatty gebaut.
Funktioniert wuderbar  Dämpfer und Lager sind gut gegen Steinschlag und Schmutz geschützt.




Nicht aufs Datum achten 

Und nochmal ein Aktuelles Bild vom Radl.





Nicht aufs Datum achten


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. Januar 2010)

man nehme ein alten Schlauch und macht ein Paar Kabelbinder dran, fertig!


----------



## Edmonton (20. Januar 2010)

@Big D
Super noch ein Unlimited Biker.   Toller Dämpferschutz.


----------



## rumpf (20. Januar 2010)

Ausgezeichnet


----------



## eb-network (21. Januar 2010)

juhu.... LOL


----------



## qwwq20091 (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo!! und noch was verbessert!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwwq20091 (21. Januar 2010)

Jetzt kann ich zu Arbeit fahren!!


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Januar 2010)

Fährst du echt mim Flatty auf die Arbeit? Mir isses zu schad. Morgen hol ich das neu zusammengeschusterte Dirt vieleicht raus zum auf die Arbeit fahrn


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Januar 2010)

servus!

Ich habe gerade die Möglichkeit und habe mal nachgemessen!

Rocco TST R 241/76 mit 450er Feder wiegt 1140g

DHX 5 241/76 mit 450er Fox Feder wiegt 1040g

Für alle die es interessiert 

Cu


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Januar 2010)

...und ein Easton Havoc DH Laufradsatz 2,38kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumpf (21. Januar 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> Ich habe gerade die Möglichkeit und habe mal nachgemessen!
> 
> ...



Glaub das liegt hauptsächlich an den Federn die von Fox sind etwas leichter als die Manitou und warscheinlich auch leichter als MZ


----------



## Jako (21. Januar 2010)

hey souly, willkommen im club.... der laufradsatz ist  gruß jako


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Januar 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> hey souly, willkommen im club.... der laufradsatz ist



schwer?


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Januar 2010)

...einfach wuuunderschön und unumgänglich für die optischen Abrundung an meinem Flaty,genau!  (dafür nehme ich die 250gr Mehrgewicht nicht so wirklich gern in Kauf,was solls)

_*Falls also wer Interresse an einem leichten Hope Pro-II Laufradsatz,in allerbestem Zustand,für sein Flaty hat ?!... PN *_

@jako
ach ja genau,du fährst die ja auch  hab ja auch schon seit längerer Zeit die Havoc AM-Version.


----------



## Jako (22. Januar 2010)

.....die easton-laufräder sind schon was feines, besonders die naben 

....ich habe bei meinen jetzt die aufkleber abgezogen, und nur die easton-logos in der mitte einem cutter ausgeschnitten und dran gelassen, gefällt mir so besser. neue fotos gibt´s wenn alles fertig ist.  gruß jako


----------



## retrospecs (22. Januar 2010)

Nice! 

Noch besser gefällt mir allerdings der Farbton der Gabel. Allerindings auch nur der Farbton (persönliche Abneigung gegen Marzocchi). ;-)

Dafür habe ich gestern meine Boxxer 2010 zerschossen. Druckstufe ist hin! :-(


----------



## Jako (22. Januar 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Nice!
> 
> Noch besser gefällt mir allerdings der Farbton der Gabel. Allerindings auch nur der Farbton (persönliche Abneigung gegen Marzocchi). ;-)
> 
> Dafür habe ich gestern meine Boxxer 2010 zerschossen. Druckstufe ist hin! :-(



tja, so sind die abneigungen verschieden, ich habe eine gegen rock shoxs..... 
was zur zeit gegen marzocchi abgeht kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen! das die coil-federgabeln etwas schwerer sind mag sein - dafür funktionieren sie und gehen nicht kaputt. marzocchi hatte legentlich mit den ATA modellen probleme und die haben sie mit otimalem service bedient. ich hatte meine 66er ATA und eine 4x erst beim service, alles wurde perfekt gewartet - ich habe fast 2 neue gabeln erhalten (so viele teile wurden ausgetauscht) und alles kostenlos 

meiner meinung nach hört man von rock shoxs wesentlich mehr defekte (2-step, u-turn) und was bei fox abgeht (jährlicher, sündhaft teurer service sonst garantieverlust - und dann immer noch diskusion ob garantiefall...) ist wirklich nicht normal! (ich liebe meine van und vanilla)

unterhaltet euch mal mit einem händler der alle 3 hersteller verkauft und sich mit toxoholic, cosmic sports oder mit einem der RS importeure befassen muß - da ist cosmic sports mit MZ mit sicherheit der favorit! gruß jako


----------



## el Lingo (22. Januar 2010)

Ich kann auch keine Probleme mit meinen Gabeln (55 und 66) bemerken. Der Service von Cosmic ist super.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Januar 2010)

> unterhaltet euch mal mit einem händler der alle 3 hersteller verkauft und sich mit toxoholic, cosmic sports oder mit einem der RS importeure befassen muß - da ist cosmic sports mit MZ mit sicherheit der favorit! gruß jako



Da muss ich Jako recht geben, Cosmic Sports ist vom Service echt top. Wir schicken nie eine RS Gabel zum Service, die kommen bei uns meistens nur kaputt zurück und werden durch eine Fox ersetzt (ist vom Hersteller so). Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass wir einige Marzocchis vom Jahr 2009 da hatten die nach minimalen Gebrauch im arsch waren. Ich bleibe Fox treu, aber auch nur weil man beim Workshop war, sonst wär mir das Geld für den Service zu schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo tausche meine wenig gefahrene Mz 66 rc3 mit truvativ AKA vorbau,gebrauchte FSA steuersatz!!! Gabel ist fast neu ! Die ist von 2008, gekauft wurde in august 2009, Kein bike park,wurde auf wald wege,gefahren!!! schaft länge 200mm,1/5"!! keine kratzer!!! Gegen FOX dhx 4.0 ,5.0 241mm neu oder neufertig! Oder Roco!!! oder verkaufen !!


----------



## slayerrider (22. Januar 2010)

Ich verkauf meine Gebrauchte Kaffeemaschine oder tausche gegen ein Socom.








nicht. Was soll das mit der dauerenden Werbung? Bitte 10x pro seite.
Dafür gibt es den Bikemarkt!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Januar 2010)

bekommst ein Socom von mir, dass ich nicht besitze. PN pls wegen Adresse 
Gibts dann wenichstens wieder leckeren Kaffee?


----------



## Edmonton (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo habe wieder was geändert am Flatline.
Der Sixpack Millenium XXL Riser Lenker hat es mir angetan. 






Ich finde der steht dem Flatline sehr gut. Ich bin gespannt wie der sich fährt.

Jetzt wird nur noch der Steuersatz geändert, dann ist erst mal Schluß.
Es muß ja auch mal gefahren werden.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (24. Januar 2010)

nicht etwas viele sticker


----------



## Edmonton (24. Januar 2010)

Nö 
Gerade das Gefällt mir. 
Und die Breite vom Lenker  76cm.
Ach ein wenig Kampflackierung darf doch sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (25. Januar 2010)

Servus zusammen,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich einen kurzen "Programm-Hinweis" einbringen. Wir haben gestern mit der ersen Folge von "Mario's Tool-Time" unsere neue Podcast Serie gestartet.
In dieser Podcast-Serie erklärt Mario Schritt für Schritt den Aufbau seines Bikes und gibt hilfreiche und praktische Tipps. In der ersten Folge wird erklärt wie ein neuer Steuersatz und eine Gabel eingebaut wird.




>> Episode ansehen

Viel Spaß und viele Grüße,
David


----------



## el Lingo (25. Januar 2010)

Tool Time, wo is Al?


----------



## GM210 (25. Januar 2010)

Und wo ist Heidi? 

Die würde mir noch gefallen in solchen Beiträgen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Januar 2010)

...naaaaaaaaaajaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Januar 2010)

wie naja?

Aber geile Werkzeuge! Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch mal so Spezialwerzeuge kaufen


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Januar 2010)

Find unsere(deine) Einpressmethode wesentlich cooler!
Aber stimmt schon, schöne Werkstatt...


----------



## neikless (26. Januar 2010)

ich hab nen Schraubstock und ein Paar Schutzbacken., geht ohne Probleme,
dazu mach ich das mit jeder Menge Augustiner + viel schneller  !


----------



## Jako (26. Januar 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ......Aber stimmt schon, schöne Werkstatt...



.....das ist (war) übrigens die werkstatt vom bikepark oberammergau...


----------



## Sw!tch (26. Januar 2010)

...wird ja immer schlimmer. Ist echt wahnsinnig schade, dass der Park zumacht. Das eine Mal, an dem ich's mit meinem Bruder hingeschafft hat, hat irre Laune gemacht 



neikless schrieb:


> ich hab nen Schraubstock und ein Paar Schutzbacken., geht ohne Probleme,
> dazu mach ich das mit jeder Menge Augustiner + viel schneller  !



Njoaa so ungefähr


----------



## rumpf (30. Januar 2010)

Hier mal mein`s fertig für 2010



Dämpferbuchsen fehlen noch deswegen steht`s etwas komisch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (30. Januar 2010)

bis auf den strebenschutz sehr geil, die grauen felgen und vorallem die travis sind super


----------



## swabian (30. Januar 2010)

noch ein güldenes, momentan in der letzten Evolutionsstufe bis auf den Dämpfer!
Bin am Überlegen, ob ich den Rahmen verkaufe, habe mich heute neu verliebt


----------



## qwwq20091 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
wer fährt fox 40 mit dhx 5.0 bei Gewicht 73-78 kg?
was für Einstellungen habt ihr an dhx,
welche feder, und weclhe Einstellung bei fox 40? 
Leider alleine komme ich nicht klar!
Ich freue mich für eine schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Januar 2010)

Einstellungen sind Streckensache, also da wo du auch fährst solltest du dein Fahrwerk mit Druck- und Zugstufe anpassen! << schnelle Antwort


----------



## Giuliano.B (31. Januar 2010)

Das Flatty hatte ich von ´nem Kumpel übernommen mit ca. gleichem Gewicht wie ich. Da hatte bisher alles gepasst. Hab jetzt allerdings das Tretlager runtergehängt. Jetzt ist der ganze Hinterbau härter. Jetzt darf ich wieder komplett bei 0 anfangen. In der Gabel hab ich die blaue Feder und ganz normal 8 Klicks jeweils High- und Lowspeed in der Druckstufe. Bei der Vorspannung variier ich immer nach Lust und Laune


----------



## qwwq20091 (31. Januar 2010)

Ok! Danke! Nach mehrere versuche geklapt. das ist aktuele stand mit dhx 5.0 ,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 noch was an welhe loch befestigt ihr  dämpfer 2 oder 1 ,welche empfelenswert?


----------



## retrospecs (31. Januar 2010)

Das hängt von der Einbaulänge Deines Dämpfers ab. Solltest Du einen 240mm Dämpfer haben, darf er nur im 3. Loch gefahren werden. Einen 200er oder 222er kannst du sowohl in Loch 2 als auch 3 fahren. Hängt davon ab ob Du ein hohes oder flaches Tretlager bevorzugst. Ist halt Geschmacksache.


----------



## retrospecs (31. Januar 2010)

Nachtrag: Nähere Informationen zu den Dämpfer Positionen findest Du unter www.bikeaction.de. Dort unter "Tech und Support" den "Tech Newsletter April 2008" (PDF) ansehen. Dort findest Du alle nötigen Infos.


----------



## qwwq20091 (31. Januar 2010)

Danke! 240 - 1 loch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (31. Januar 2010)

Aufm Bild isser aber im 2. oder?



retrospecs schrieb:


> Das hängt von der Einbaulänge Deines Dämpfers ab. Solltest Du einen 240mm Dämpfer haben, darf er nur im 3. Loch gefahren werden. Einen 200er oder 222er kannst du sowohl in Loch 2 als auch 3 fahren. Hängt davon ab ob Du ein hohes oder flaches Tretlager bevorzugst. Ist halt Geschmacksache.



Laut der Rockyliste darf man die 241er im 1. und im 2. Loch fahren. Nicht im 3. Das 3. ist das, welches näher am Hinterbau ist und das 1. ist Richtung Lenkkopf, also vorne.
Hatte meinen 241er bisher auch im 2. gefahren. Jetzt will ichs im 1. testen.

Ich nehme an ihr habt die Löcher einfach andersrum gezählt? Trotzdem darf man die 241er im vorderen und mittleren Loch fahren

@qwwq20091 Welche Federn fährst du, nachdem du ca. das gleiche wiegst?


----------



## qwwq20091 (31. Januar 2010)

ja !  Ah ja  1 ist forne , 3 ist hinten!! hab anders rum geschriben, ups!!!


----------



## qwwq20091 (31. Januar 2010)

350 x 3.25 ! mit klamotten 75 kg wiege ich! in fox 40 standart drin.


----------



## retrospecs (1. Februar 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Aufm Bild isser aber im 2. oder?
> Ich nehme an ihr habt die Löcher einfach andersrum gezählt? Trotzdem darf man die 241er im vorderen und mittleren Loch fahren.



Ja stimmt, da hast Du mit beidem Recht. Habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen. Hab bisher immer gedacht der 241er dämpfer müsste unbedingt im ersten Loch gefahren werden...

Wie auch immer. Ich fahre ihn zumindest im ersten Loch. So ist das Tretlager schön tief und man sitzt meiner Meinung nach mehr/tiefer "im Rad". Kann ich nur empfehlen! Versuch es mal.


----------



## qwwq20091 (1. Februar 2010)

Gestern gemacht ! und heute eine runde gedreht, das stimt vor alem hinterbau schteifer geworden!"


----------



## scheissloch123 (3. Februar 2010)

hinterbau steifer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (3. Februar 2010)

härter!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2010)

so... mein Bike steht wieder, weitere Fotos gibts in meinem Fotoalbum!


----------



## Jendo (4. Februar 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2010)

ja aber????
Warum lackierst du es erst und willst es dann kurz darauf verkaufen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2010)

weil mir was dazwischen gekommen ist, was zur Zeit wichtiger ist. Leider 
Und leider kann ich auch nicht mehr die Zeit aufbringen, es ausführlich aus zu fahren. Anstatt dem hol ich mir was Tourentauglicheres, sprich Alti.


----------



## qwwq20091 (4. Februar 2010)

Schön !  Und was würde es kosten?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2010)

und warum kein Slayer SXC? Da hatse ein Tourenrad und kannst zwischendurch immer noch Bikeparks heizen.

Hm schade ums Flatline.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2010)

weil ich eh keine Zeit mehr finden werden, einen Bikepark zu besuchen  Ja, so ises nunmal aber bevor es bei mir sinnlos rumsteht, will ich es dann doch lieber ab geben.


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Februar 2010)

Gefällt mir viel besser in blau. Davor sah es irgendwie so zusammengeschustert aus mit dem goldenen Rahmen, der weißen Gabel und den roten Parts. Richtig schön und schade, dass es gehen muss.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2010)

hört sich ja fast so an als wenn du verknackt wurdest!

Du machst das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (4. Februar 2010)

Zu schon zum verkaufen....das wollen sie doch "regret" von haben.........besser herum stehen als "art".


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2010)

verknackt heißt zu viel wie knast?  nee du... Habe keine Zeit wegen Arbeit ect..

@RattleHead
bitte ausführlicher auf Deutsch.


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. Februar 2010)

Das blaue gefällt mir schon recht gut

Hier meins mit neuem Lenker und Schaltung


----------



## Jambo12 (5. Februar 2010)

Das Blaue Flatline


----------



## neikless (5. Februar 2010)

schön dreggisch "diese Besenstil Lenker" wollen wir aber nicht gefallen ... sonst


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. Februar 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> schön dreggisch "diese Besenstil Lenker" wollen wir aber nicht gefallen ... sonst



Will ihnen mal eine Chance geben nachdem alle so davon schwärmen


----------



## rumpf (6. Februar 2010)

Ach ja da alle beim verkaufen sind mein`s kann man auch Kaufen/Tauschen wenn jemand`n PRO Rahmen von 08 in M will 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/244542/cat/45


----------



## rockyoernie (6. Februar 2010)

rumpf schrieb:


> Ach ja da alle beim verkaufen sind mein`s kann man auch Kaufen/Tauschen wenn jemand`n PRO Rahmen von 08 in M will
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/244542/cat/45



wie wäre es mit meinem rocky slayer ? 
würde auch was drauflegen ..so 250


----------



## slayerrider (6. Februar 2010)

Yeah, Basar is on course....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumpf (7. Februar 2010)

Nöö !Wenn`s einer will schreibt mir ne PM und wenn Tausch dann möglichst kein Rocky mehr  meine Erfahrungen damit reichen aus


----------



## slayerrider (7. Februar 2010)

das hätte ich jetzt nicht gesagt, denn du willst es ja noch verkaufen....


----------



## numinisflo (7. Februar 2010)

rumpf schrieb:


> Nöö !Wenn`s einer will schreibt mir ne PM und wenn Tausch dann möglichst kein Rocky mehr  meine Erfahrungen damit reichen aus



Du möchtest ein Flatline gegen ein Socom tauschen weil dir das Flatline zu Downhill lastig ist? Hm.


----------



## rumpf (7. Februar 2010)

@slayerriderenk mal jeder der`n Flatline will weiß was er sich zulegt und für welchen einsatzzweck für mich ist`s halt nix

@numinisflo:Ja so ist`s Socom fährt sich im Gegensatz zum Flatline super agil und ist für mich absolut allestauglich .Das Flatline macht mir nur auf superschnellen Weitgezogenen Strecken wie z.B. Morzine Spaß problem ist nur das man in 90% der Fälle solche strecken nicht hat


----------



## Kotoko (8. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin derzeit dabei mein Flatline noch den Letzen Schliff zu geben - dazu gehört die Serienmäßig verbaute Truvativ Boxguide Kefü zu entfernen und gegen was für meinen Geschmack besseres zu ersetzen. Nur steh ich jetzt vor dem Problem, dass ich nicht weiß ob ISCG alt oder ISCG 05 Kettenführungen passen? Im Manual steht nur ISCG Standard - was mir irgendwie nicht weiterhilft. 

Deshalb meine Frage - welche Kefü-Halterung hat das Flatty?


----------



## scheissloch123 (8. Februar 2010)

steht schon zig mal im alten fred, aber es ist ISCG old...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Februar 2010)

merke!
ISCG alt = ISCG standart
ISCG 5 = ISCG 5 / neu


----------



## Kotoko (8. Februar 2010)

Danke, dann hab ich auch mal nen Durchblick was das angeht


----------



## Ikonoklast (8. Februar 2010)

mein Rad hätte gerne wieder Sommer...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2010)

mag sein das sie ein noch besseres Fahrgefühl abgeben, mag sein das es wieder nur ein trendiges Hintergelaufe ist. (Die Top 10 der DH Class fährt keinen)
Auf jeden Fall sehen die so dermassen sch*** aus an einem Bike.



Flame-Blade schrieb:


>




@ ikonoklast
Das Bild macht verdammt lust auf Sommer


----------



## Ikonoklast (8. Februar 2010)

ja ich habe so Lust auf Radfahren und habe mein Rad bei meinen Eltern gelassen über die Woche, weil dort 50cm Schnee sind, wenn ich allerdings gewusst hätte, dass es hier in Frankfurt übers Wochenende alles weg getaut hat und zudem noch abgetrocknet ist... -.-

Flatbars möchten mir auch nicht so recht gefallen, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es sich so besser fahren lässt. Ich komm mehr als gut mit meiner Front zurecht. Ich kenn das nur vom Dirtbike, wenn es vorne zu tief ist, bekommt man den Lenker nichtmehr ordentlich hochgezogen und naja, komisch irgendwie...


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. Februar 2010)

Wie gesagt will ichs einfach mal ausprobieren wie es sich fährt...einfach rumreden ist nicht mein Ding.Will es selber mal ausprobiert haben und bilde mir dann mein Urteil.

Finde es am Flatty optisch sogar irgendwie ganz angenehm.Gibt deutlich hässlichere Kombinationen


----------



## scheissloch123 (9. Februar 2010)

lenker sind und waren schon immer geschmackssache...
an manchen rädern sehen auch flatbars gut aus


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Februar 2010)

Stimmt,die heißen dann aber Vertex oder Element!


----------



## GM210 (9. Februar 2010)

Lernpause = quick n dirty Flatline Knipsen














Zum Thema Lenker:
Für mich der schönste Lenker den es gibt fürs Flatline.






Das Casting der Gabel wird noch matt-schwarz, genau wie die Rückseite der Bremsbeläge, die roten Einsteller der Gabel werden grün Eloxiert und die roten Schrauben in der Kefü und der Kurbel werden schwarz oder grün. Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## rockyoernie (9. Februar 2010)

sahneteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Februar 2010)

schönes ding! Und im Hintergrund, wieder schön im IBC


----------



## rumpf (10. Februar 2010)

Vonwegen Lernpause


----------



## GM210 (10. Februar 2010)

Erwischt 


Der Kram den ich da grad´lerne (Hochtemperaturtechnik) ist aber auch echt fad.

Wird Zeit das der Sommer kommt.


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. Februar 2010)

Man,überall im IBC werd ich ans lernen erinnert.Dabei hab ich noch ne Woche bis zur nächsten Klausur 

Aber das Radel gefällt mir!


----------



## numinisflo (13. Februar 2010)

GM210 schrieb:


> Flatline





Absolut geiles Flatline. Eines der schönsten!


----------



## retrospecs (13. Februar 2010)

GM210 schrieb:


> Das Casting der Gabel wird noch matt-schwarz, genau wie die Rückseite der Bremsbeläge, die roten Einsteller der Gabel werden grün Eloxiert und die roten Schrauben in der Kefü und der Kurbel werden schwarz oder grün. Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.



Sehr geiles Flatty!! 

Ich würde das Casting aber auf keinen Fall auch schwarz machen. Ich stehe zwar überhaupt nicht auf farbige Parts, sondern eher schön schlicht schwarz, aber das Weiß bei deinem Bike als Kontrast passt perfekt. Ich denke eine schwarze Gabel würde es "langweiliger" aussehen lassen.

Die anderen Parts in Grün anstatt Rot werden bestimmt super passen.


----------



## Cuberius (13. Februar 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Flatty!!
> 
> Ich würde das Casting aber auf keinen Fall auch schwarz machen. Ich stehe zwar überhaupt nicht auf farbige Parts, sondern eher schön schlicht schwarz, aber das Weiß bei deinem Bike als Kontrast passt perfekt. Ich denke eine schwarze Gabel würde es "langweiliger" aussehen lassen.
> 
> Die anderen Parts in Grün anstatt Rot werden bestimmt super passen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. So wie es ist, ist's ein echt schönes Flatty! Irgendwie ein richtiger Eyecatcher!


----------



## retrospecs (14. Februar 2010)

Evolution eines Flatlines - die verschiedenen Aufbaustufen meines Flatline. ;-)

*
OKTOBER 2008* (leider ist die Quali vom Bild sehr schlecht)





Habe den Spacerturm damals nur angebaut, da die Gabel unmittelbar verkauft werden sollte und es mit ungekürztem Schaft leichter ist. 
Eine KeFü fehlt hier auf dem Bild auch noch. War später eine MRP System 2 dran.

*AUGUST 2009*





*JANUAR 2010* (Status Quo)





*Aktuelles Setup:*

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Flatline 2008
Federgabel: Rock Shox Team 2010
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel 241mm
Feder: Cane Creek 550er
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Reducer
Vorbau: FSA Gravity Direct Mount
Lenker: Sunline V1 711mm
Griffe: Sunline Logo
Bremsen: Avid Code
Shifter: SRAM X.0
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Kassette: SRAM PG-970
Kette: SRAM
Kurbel: FSA Gravity
Innenlager: FSA Gravity
Kettenführung: FSA Gravity
Pedale: Sixpack ICON Magnesium mit Titanachse (285 Gramm!!)
Sattelstütze: FSA Gravity
Sattel: Selle Italia Filante (noch nicht auf dem Foto enthalten)
LRS: Trickstuff Quad DH
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV13
Reifen: Maxxis Swampthing


----------



## numinisflo (14. Februar 2010)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Gewicht des Flatlines aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hab' leider keine Hängewaage. Mit der Personen Waage gewogen wiegt es 18,2 KG. Ist natürlich nicht ganz genau. Schwerer als 18,4 KG wird es aber auf keinen Fall sein.

Ich warte aktuell immer noch auf meine bereits bestellte Titanfeder. Damit sollten nochmal ca. 250g runter gehen. Mit ganz viel Glück kratze ich dann die 18 KG Grenze. Ich bin gespannt... ;-)


----------



## Giuliano.B (14. Februar 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> ca. 250 KG runter gehen.



. Aber ich weiß ja was du meinst


----------



## retrospecs (14. Februar 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> . Aber ich weiß ja was du meinst



Ups. ;-) Hab's geändert.


----------



## GM210 (14. Februar 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Flatty!!
> 
> Ich würde das Casting aber auf keinen Fall auch schwarz machen. Ich stehe zwar überhaupt nicht auf farbige Parts, sondern eher schön schlicht schwarz, aber das Weiß bei deinem Bike als Kontrast passt perfekt. Ich denke eine schwarze Gabel würde es "langweiliger" aussehen lassen.
> 
> Die anderen Parts in Grün anstatt Rot werden bestimmt super passen.



Ich bin in der "luxuriösen" Lage jetzt 2 888 RC2X zu besitzen. Eine in schwarz und die Weisse auf dem Bild. Wenn meine Klausurenphase Ende April vorbei ist werde ich mal ein wenig herumprobieren was die Oprik angeht. Vielleicht hast Du ja Recht, und die Weisse passt besser.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Februar 2010)

ich finde die Aktuellste Version auch am besten.

Gute Idee übrigens, ich mach auch mal mit.

Januar 2009 erster Aufbau




heute nach ein paar Änderungen und jetzt mit komplettem FOX Fahrwerk




Souli, zeig auch mal deine Bilder


----------



## heat (14. Februar 2010)

Ich will auch ma wieder!






Mittlerweile schon paar Sachen getauscht. Steht aber noch viel auf der Liste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (14. Februar 2010)

ich mach auch mal mit....














...lange dauert es nicht mehr, dann gibt es wieder ein update. gruß jako


----------



## GM210 (14. Februar 2010)

Bestünde grundsätzlich bei den hier anwesenden das Interesse mal ein Flatline-Treffen in Willingen oder Winterberg zu veranstalten? 

Schön im Sommer, bei gutem Wetter. OHNE SCHNEE.


----------



## retrospecs (14. Februar 2010)

Sehr gerne. Ist für mich ja nur ein Katzensprung... ;-)

Willingen wäre mir lieber als Winterberg. Da ist am Wochenende nicht soviel los...


----------



## GM210 (14. Februar 2010)

Willingen fänd ich auch besser!


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Februar 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Souli, zeig auch mal deine Bilder



Demnächst...muß erst bei Gelegenheit mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild machen,mein saisonvorbereitendes Wintertraining nimmt mich derzeit noch zu sehr in Anspruch:


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Februar 2010)

Hehe, so wie man ihn kennt


----------



## qwwq20091 (15. Februar 2010)

Wir waren heute auch unterwegs: ich und meine Frau! War ziemlich kalt


----------



## scheissloch123 (15. Februar 2010)

tolle räder...
schön wenn man das hobby teilen kann!

btw: willingen fänd ich auch besser, bin also dabei


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Februar 2010)

jup...Willingen


----------



## qwwq20091 (15. Februar 2010)

Willingen: ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (16. Februar 2010)




----------



## Giuliano.B (17. Februar 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## retrospecs (17. Februar 2010)

Oh ja, sehr schön in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## qwwq20091 (17. Februar 2010)

Geile Bild! Weis auf weis:


----------



## momerx (17. Februar 2010)

Tach auch ... dann will ich auch mal ... für nächstes Jahr mit Boxxer ... 







... durch die geringere Einbauhöhe ist das Flätti richtig agil geworden ...


----------



## retrospecs (17. Februar 2010)

Schaut gut aus dein Rad'l! Ich fahre das Flatline auch mit einer Boxxer Team und bin super zufrieden! Allerdings ist bei meiner Boxxer momentan die Zugstufe kaputt und sie ist beim Rock Shox Service-Center zur Reparatur.


----------



## Cuberius (17. Februar 2010)

momerx schrieb:


> Tach auch ... dann will ich auch mal ... für nächstes Jahr mit Boxxer ...



Du willst das schöne Flatty dieses Jahr nicht mehr fahren?


----------



## momerx (17. Februar 2010)

Höhö ... Danke für die Blumen ... bei mir fängt die Zeitrechung mit der Saison an  ... fährt echt wesentlich spritziger und agiler mit der Boxxer ... von der Funktion echt der Hammer ... vom Gewicht gar nicht zu reden ... freu mich schon auf die ersten "richtigen" Downhills


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Februar 2010)

wow...auf diesem Bild kommt die Farbe mehr als geil rüber....
schade nur das es nicht immer so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momerx (18. Februar 2010)

Ja Du hast schon recht ... es hat einen deutlicheren grünstich ... aber wem sag ich das  ... sobald Licht drauffällt wirkt es halt heller ... ob Blitz oder Sonne ;-) ... finde die Farbe aber trotzdem aus dem 09`er Lineup immernoch am schicksten ... allerdings stellt Dein Hobel wirklich die Endlösung in Richtung Design dar ...


----------



## retrospecs (18. Februar 2010)

also von den serien-farben ich finde ja immer noch 08er bronze-braun am schönsten... ;-)

das grün-gelb mit den schwarz-weißen decals hat aber definitiv auch was. mr.freeride und hunter-dirt haben aber vorgemacht wie man sein flatline optisch noch mehr veredeln kann.


----------



## momerx (18. Februar 2010)

... also ich bin ja ehrlich ... ich mag den Gedanken ja von Raw ... ganz einfach mit schwarz/weißen Decals ... so im Yeti-Raw-Style ... dick genug ist der Rahmen ja  ... wenns mich mal überkommt ... tauschen werde ich es so schnell nicht, es fährt einfach zu schön schnell


----------



## retrospecs (18. Februar 2010)

den gedanken mit dem raw hatte ich auch schon. so wie hier bei dem 77designz flatout prototypen:







schaut fast wie galvanisiert aus. super schön!


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (18. Februar 2010)

Tag zusammen...ich nehme mal an, daß das der richtige Thread ist um ein paar Fragen zum Flatline loszuwerden...

aaalso...Ich fahre momentan ein VPFree, Einsatzbereich sind Freeride und Bikepark und ab und zu mal ein DH Marathon in den Alpen. Zum bergauffahren habe ich was anderes, das VPFree wird mit 1 x 9 gefahren.

Irgendwie juckt es mich, mal wieder was neues auszuprobieren und als altem Rocky Fan gefällt mir das Flatline eigentlich ziemlich gut, zumal man in den USA noch den einen oder anderen günstigen Rahmen findet.
Ich würde gerne den größten Teil meiner Komponenten vom VPFree übernehmen, insbesondere die Totem Solo Air, die bei mir göttlichst funktioniert.

Kann man das Flatline auch ein bisschen FR-lastiger aufbauen oder ist das dann doch eher ein DH Hobel? Ich dachte an einen Luftdämpfer (Evolver ISX6 oder sowas), mittleren Federweg.
Ist das Teil arg lang oder kann man mit den Winkeln spielen und es etwas wendiger aufbauen? Ich lebe am Alpensüdrand im Piemont und die Trails sind hier eher eng, steil und verblockt als wide open.

Muss man völlige Unsummen in die Hand nehmen, um das Flatty auf, sagen wir mal, 18 kilo zu bringen?
Welche Luftdämpfer haben sich im Flatline bewährt?

und die wichtigste Frage: Seid ihr mit dem Bike zufrieden oder gibt es Lästigkeiten, die man vor einer Entscheidung pro-Flatline kennen sollte?

Aloha und Danke
A.


----------



## bestmove (18. Februar 2010)

Luftdämpfer ist das geringste Problem, da hat sich Marzocchi bewährt. Ich persönlich finde das Flatline zu DH lastig und überhaupt nicht wendig. Vielleicht liegts aber auch an der persönlichen Definition von Freeride zumal das "old" Flatline als Freeride Version angepriesen wird. Wenn ich das richtig sehe nutzen die meisten hier das Flatty auch als DH Bike. Bin mal gespannt auf die weiteren Kommentare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pieleh (18. Februar 2010)

ich finde es überhapt nicht DH-Lastig (allerdings bezogen auf meine Geometrie: Gabel niedrig / 241'er Dämpfer im mittleren Loch)

Nervig ist lediglich die Achsaufnahme im Hinterbau...


----------



## rumpf (18. Februar 2010)

Ich verkauf grad ein`s für fast nix
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/246971/cat/500
Bei interesse PM


----------



## scheissloch123 (18. Februar 2010)

die marzocchi roco air wc/tst r dämpfer haben sich bestens bewährt.
dhx 5 air wurde hier auch als gut empfunden, sollte also kein problem geben, zumal die kennlinie rein der theorie her gut mit nem luftdämpfer zusammenpasst... try it!

18kilo sind machbar ohne einen haufen geld zu investieren, erstrecht mit der 2,65 kilo leichten totem solo air und airdämpfer, das ist überhaupt kein problem... der soulbrother hatte seins auf >17 kilo, bilder gibts in seinem album und da ging noch einiges 

zu den fahreigenschaften: der hinterbau ist schön antriebsneutral aber steckt richtig was weg... ist nicht so sänftenartig (bei entsprechendem setup) und lässt sich so auch gut in kurven prügeln, ist mehr als nur steif und der schwerpunkt/rahmen allgemein sind sehr tief, das fällt wirklich jedem auf.
ich hab meins in M und würde es wenns freeridemäßiger werden soll in S probieren, das teil ist echt lang... (alles jetzt bei 1,80 körpergröße persönliche vorlieben, weiss ja nicht wie groß du bist, vorlieben etc.)
ich denke man kanns mit leichten laufrädern, integriertem steuersatz und luftfahrwerk schön als "harten freerider" aufbauen mit dem man einfach überall spaß haben kann...
es sei aber noch gesagt das auch ich finde, dass der rahmen als reiner downhiller mit DC etc noch etwas besser in seinem element ist, wenns offen und schnell wird dann ist der rahmen fast unschlagbar!
achja, liegt auch verdammt gut in der luft und verzeiht ordentlich verkackte landungen


----------



## kalula_rider (19. Februar 2010)

dann nicht


----------



## momerx (19. Februar 2010)

Also richtig wendig ist es nicht - allerdings auch kein Dampfer. Alles ein wenig Frage des Setups. DH lastig ist es auf jeden Fall, kommt aber wirklich auch stark auf die Einbauhöhe der Gabel an ... mein Flätti hat sich von den Fahreigenschaften von der MZ888 zur Boxxer dramatisch verändert (wendiger-ausgewogener-agiler)... und die Totem hat doch die selbe Höhe wie die Boxxer (meine ich jedenfalls). Im vergleich zu so manchem 180mm Freerider will es schon mit etwas Nachdruck, sprich aktiver bewegt werden, allerdings kann man damit Sachen machen die ich mit dem "normal" Freerider nicht unternehmen würde ... das Teil ist so gutmütig, ich würde fast behaupten bombproof ... hat mir schon öfter bei verkackter Landung den A..... gerettetet 

... natürlich beziehen sich meine Aussagen auf meinen Aufbau, den Du ja oben sehen kannst ... 241mm Rocco / 450 Feder / 80 Kilo ... ich kann mir vorstellen das sich das mit Luft noch anders anfühlt ...

Btw ... Am besten liest Du die Post`s von den Leuten die den Kram länger benutzen als unsereins morgens die Zahnpasta ... ich brauche auch immer ein Weilchen bis ich mich auf irgendwelche Umbauten eingestellt habe ... denke das ist normal und nur so wird es objektiv ... Mr. Freeride und seine "Whistlercrew" können da bestimmt hilfreich sein ;-)


----------



## Ben-Der (19. Februar 2010)

hier meine history 2009 

Er gibt und gibt nicht auf! 

Du könntest ja auch mal ne History von deinen Benutzernamen machen! 
Da du dich ja immer sehr schnell unbeliebt machst, bleibt dir wohl auch nichts anderes übrig. 
Du Armer Wurm..... zum glück gibts für Leute wie dich das I-net. Hier bekommst du wenigstens etwas Aufmerksamkeit die dir im realen Leben wohl total fehlt.

Machs gut lieber EB-Network


----------



## retrospecs (19. Februar 2010)

@ Ben-der: Lass gut sein. Einfach ignorieren und fertig. Alles andere ist vergebene Mühe und müllt den Thread wieder unnötig zu.


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Februar 2010)

So, heute kam mein Atlas FR. Sehr geil isses jetzt. Um Welten schöner . Der Diabolus sah sau mikrig aus und beim Atlas die weißen Details passen schön zu denen vom Rahmen.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Februar 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht, ich fand die Stichelei gegen eb-network ziemlich unangebracht. Er hat doch nichts anderes gemacht, als seine Räder hier gepostet. Ist seine Kohle, seine Zeit, also warum drüber aufregen und ihn persönlich angreifen? 
Ich weiß, er hat schon öfter seinen Rückzug angekündigt...aber wenn's einen stört, dass er wieder hier postet, dann sollte man entweder einfach drüberweglesen oder zur Not eben die Ignorfunktion bemühen. 

Soviel von meiner Seite, dabei belasse ich es dann.


----------



## Edmonton (20. Februar 2010)

@Giuliano.B
Schaut gut aus. 
Und das noch mit der 40er Fox. Schönes Flatline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (20. Februar 2010)

GEIL! habe ich auch stat lila rote geholt 2010 .Hier


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Februar 2010)

Man meint halt man sitzt aufm Chopper . Dein Bild ist für mich sehr Aufschlussreich. Hab heute noch gerätselt wegen Triggern und Bremshebel. Ich fahr meine Hebel auch immer so weit weg. Wenn die Trigger wie normal auf der linken Seite (Innen) montiert sind, dann sind die ewig weit weg. Hab auch überlegt die rechts dran zu machen. Hab auch Saint Schaltung und Bremse. Quietscht deine Saint?


----------



## heat (21. Februar 2010)

Also meine quietscht mit Avid Scheiben und hin und wiedermal wenn es richtig feucht ist und die Beläge gut unten sind. Also quasi qiuetscht meine Saint sogut wie nie.

Deine etwa?


----------



## qwwq20091 (21. Februar 2010)

Ja die quietschen ,aber nur wenn nass ist! wegen trieger auf rechte seite finde ich angenem ,weil so lange finger habe ich auch nicht


----------



## RattleHead (22. Februar 2010)

30 mm statt 50 mm vorher, lower ist zuviel CC fur mir


----------



## scheissloch123 (23. Februar 2010)

wenn du das sofa runter machst können wir drüber sprechen


----------



## Jendo (23. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Flatline!


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Februar 2010)

*Yessssss........!!! *


----------



## slayerrider (23. Februar 2010)

oh, ich freue mich schon auf deinen Umbau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2010)

OMG ist das wahr ?


----------



## numinisflo (23. Februar 2010)

Oh je. Muss das sein?


----------



## el Lingo (23. Februar 2010)

Wieder eine Möglichkeit, den Leute einen großen Haufen Geld abzuknöpfen.


----------



## scheissloch123 (24. Februar 2010)

hast du sie noch alle?

wohl eher das was sie schon 2005 hätten bauen können, 20mm längere kartuschen und sie hätten wohl jetzt mit abstand den größten marktanteil..
aber durch das ewige warten hat man natürlich jetzt einen riesen haufen leute die so ein teil gerne haben möchten.. eig ganz klug gemacht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Februar 2010)

hm.... ja ganz nett.
Für mich ist sie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nichts.
Die normale 36 macht ihren Job verdammt gut und macht auch noch verdammt viel mit. Alles was danach kommt übernimmt die 40.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Februar 2010)

find ich auch... meiner Meinung nach überflüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (24. Februar 2010)

So, nach einem Defekt ist die Boxxer zurück vom Service: neue Zugstufe und neues Casting. Funktioniert wieder bestens. (Und endlich mal wieder geputzt und poliert...)


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Februar 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hm.... ja ganz nett.
> Für mich ist sie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nichts.
> Die normale 36 macht ihren Job verdammt gut und macht auch noch verdammt viel mit. Alles was danach kommt übernimmt die 40.



Seh ich nicht so, für Big Bikes hat Fox (meinerm Meinung nach) immer ne große Singlecrown, wie Totem etc, gefehlt.

Geiles Flatline retrospecs!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Februar 2010)

klar werden Leute damit rumheizen.
Aber ich meinte das sie für mich nichts ist.


----------



## neikless (25. Februar 2010)

... mir würde die entscheidung zwischen 
40 und oder 38 auch schwer fallen wenn
es sie dann gibt und sie mir so gefällt wie 
ich es erwarte ... RMX & Fox 38Van 

um beim Thema F L A T L I N E zu bleiben ...



... wer hat da bitte WASSER getrunken ???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Februar 2010)

Das waren Zeiten 

Haha ja...ich nicht.


----------



## RattleHead (25. Februar 2010)

uber den Fox........wird das wirklich 38 oder 36 XL?


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Februar 2010)

http://falllines.tumblr.com/post/411409288/fox180mmfork


----------



## GM210 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal ein wenig mit dem Abflussreiniger gespielt





Rad wird nun doch ganz schlicht. Keine grünen Eloxparts wie vorher angedacht. Zumindest nicht im Moment.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Februar 2010)

oha...sieht gut aus.

ich habe keinen Thread fürs WC gefunden.
Ich habe gerade den Test in der neuen Freeride gelesen.
Also jetzt will ich es erst recht testen.
Ich habe eigentlich gehofft das es wieder ein wenig verspielter wird.
Kann natürlich auch sein das die Leute im Test sich nicht einigen konnten oder Fehler gemacht haben. Deshalb schnell seine eigene Meinung bilden 
Wenn die Tests glauwürdig und gut sind weiß ich jetzt wenigstens das das Intense 951 kein Bike für mein Fahrstil ist


----------



## retrospecs (26. Februar 2010)

Porno! Schaut super geil aus. Ganz schlicht schwarz ist auch meine Wahl.  Understatement halt, ist viel besser als bling bling!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheissloch123 (26. Februar 2010)

denke sie haben das gewicht etwas auf die goldene waage gelegt...
aufgebaut auf gute 17 kilo ist das WC mit sicherheit ne waffe, auch für deutsche strecken...die laufruhe soll ja irre sein (wie beim alten auch)...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Februar 2010)

19,3 Kg ohne Pedalen. Dann sind wir ja bei gut 20 kg.

Laut Bikeaction soll das Flatline Pro fertig aus dem Karton um die 18,5 kg wiegen. Das von Sabrina Jonnier um die 16,5kg oder?

Die Laufruhe ist schon heftig ja...naja ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Testfahrten


----------



## Jako (27. Februar 2010)

es ist soweit! mein flatline im neuen design  einmal die light-version mit luftfahrwerk und einmal die heavy duty version. bin mal gespann wie es euch gefällt. gruß jako


----------



## retrospecs (27. Februar 2010)

Oh jaaaa!  Super geil. Die Heavy Duty Variante gefällt mit wegen der Farbe der Gabel 'nen Tacken besser! Hammer!


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. Februar 2010)

schönes Bild von heute. Die Saison wurde heute eröffnet


----------



## Flame-Blade (27. Februar 2010)

@Jako

Geil!

Light-Version gefällt mir ein wenig besser


----------



## GM210 (27. Februar 2010)

Heavy Duty 

Der Race Face Sticker taugt mir nicht, aber ist ja auch nicht mein bike.

Kann man das Dekor von den 09er bikes jetzt so kriegen bei bikeaction oder hat Du sie anfertigen lassen?


----------



## Jako (27. Februar 2010)

....der race face aufkleber kommt wahrscheinlich wieder ab - auch weil ich noch auf easton umrüste. die aufkleber (incl. gabel) sind alle selber designt und angefertigt. gruß jako


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Februar 2010)

oh ja da muss ich Retro recht geben. Das Rot sieht zu der Gabel richtig klasse aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (27. Februar 2010)

jako sieht top aus, mir gefällt es aber auch besser mit der doppelbrückengabel 

giuliano seine fox würde sehr gut von der farbe passen 

lg chris


----------



## Jendo (27. Februar 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> ....der race face aufkleber kommt wahrscheinlich wieder ab - auch weil ich noch auf easton umrüste. die aufkleber (incl. gabel) sind alle selber designt und angefertigt. gruß jako



Dann ists absolut perfekt!
Ich würde eine Mischung aus Stahlfederdämpfer und SingleCrown bevorzugen


----------



## numinisflo (27. Februar 2010)

Find das Flatline auch ziemlich gut, hat aber noch Potential. Das Gewicht der beiden Setups wäre ganz interessant, auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß wofür die beiden Setups genau gedacht sind.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Februar 2010)

super Jako! Allerdings hätte ich mir wenichstens von dir, die alten Decals gewünscht. 

ach übrigens, Alti fährt sich super!


----------



## Jako (27. Februar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Find das Flatline auch ziemlich gut, hat aber noch Potential. Das Gewicht der beiden Setups wäre ganz interessant, auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß wofür die beiden Setups genau gedacht sind.



...das gewicht ist 18,4 bzw. 20,5 kg.... die heavy duty version ist für mich, damit ich als alternative zu meinem slayer mal so richtig bikepark schredden kann, die luft-version ist auch für meinen junior, so können wir beide mit dem bike fahren und mal tauschen (ca. 30 kg gewichtsunterschied)..... gruß jako


----------



## Edmonton (27. Februar 2010)

@Jako
Mir gefallen beide sehr gut. 
Für jeden das richtige Setup.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (28. Februar 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> ...einmal die light-version mit luftfahrwerk und einmal die heavy duty version



Sehr schön  ...auch zu sehen,daß noch einer die durch unseren Rahmen gegebenen,mehreren Einsatzmöglichkeiten ebenfalls voll nutzt !!!
Wenn du jetzt noch die Leitungen auf  "schön" kürzen würdest... 



Jako schrieb:


> ....weil ich noch auf easton umrüste.



Ach nee...gugg e mol do


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2010)

luft ist mir zu leicht 
für die stahl version würde ich das wenige mehrgewicht gern in kauf nehmen, rockt !
ziemlich ROT


----------



## Cuberius (28. Februar 2010)

@Jako:
Echt schönes Flatty! Kann mich nur anschließen.
Ist das die 2010er 888?


----------



## scheissloch123 (28. Februar 2010)

krass gut das flatty, jako....

@ cube...: ist ne 09er rc3 wc


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2010)

Abo.


----------



## Cuberius (1. März 2010)

scheissloch123 schrieb:


> @ cube...: ist ne 09er rc3 wc



War wegen den Decals ein bissel irritiert.


----------



## scheissloch123 (1. März 2010)

sind selfmade


----------



## njoerd (2. März 2010)

das rote und das lilane fl sind so heftig geil


----------



## dragon-777 (2. März 2010)

So, dass erste Bild vom 2010er Park-Mobil. Ich habe sehr lange mit mir gerungen, da mir der Rahmen einfach immer viel zu schwer vorgekommen ist  auch wenn er mir schon immer extrem gut gefallen hat. Da der Fuhrpark mittlerweile aber so gewachsen ist, fehlt einfach ein echter Downhiller, nur für den Parkeinsatz. Bis knapp unter 18kg sollte auch mit dem Teil möglich sein und mehr (oder weniger) muss es auch nicht sein. Bilder und Partlist folgen dann in den nächsten Tagen. Freue mich drauf.


----------



## njoerd (2. März 2010)

beste entscheidung 
ich darf noch träumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (2. März 2010)

du wirst es nicht bereuen 

hast du schon eine alu - steckachse geordert? da kannst du schon erheblich gewicht sparen für sehr sehr kleines geld.


----------



## numinisflo (2. März 2010)

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## dragon-777 (2. März 2010)

GM210 schrieb:


> du wirst es nicht bereuen
> 
> hast du schon eine alu - steckachse geordert? da kannst du schon erheblich gewicht sparen für sehr sehr kleines geld.



Ja, das war mit die erste Idee  zusammen mit einer 150er Hope Nabe. Restlichen Teile vom Demo sollten schon relativ nah' an die 18kg Marke rankommen...


----------



## neikless (3. März 2010)

GM210 schrieb:


> du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## scheissloch123 (3. März 2010)

was soll das denn??


----------



## Jako (3. März 2010)

scheissloch123 schrieb:


> was soll das denn??



....wir kennen den neikless schon.... der tut nichts....


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. März 2010)

Und Noch eine Flatline wird aufgebaut! Glückwunsch! und bild von heute!


----------



## scheissloch123 (3. März 2010)

dein flatty sieht mittlerweile echt umwerfend aus!


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. März 2010)

Danke ! Und Danke an meine Frau! Switch gehört sie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (3. März 2010)

... die Schöne und das Biest  echt schöne Räder das switch kommt richtig gut !


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (3. März 2010)

kann mir jemand evtl. das gewicht des neuen 2010er flatline rahmens in size m nennen, ich kann keine wirklich genaue oder gute angabe finden, ich wär euch sehr dankbar

cheers


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. März 2010)

hi,
ist hier einem seine 888 von 2006/07 zu weich?
Verkaufe oder tausche einmal mittlere (ab 75kg) Federn und firm (ab 80kg)Titanfedern der WC.

Cu


----------



## neikless (3. März 2010)

Mein Flatline M (2008) hatte knapp >6 kg mit 241 Roco ti-coil
2010 dürfte gleich sein 
das Flatline(WC)WorldCup ist etwas leichter geworden


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (3. März 2010)

ich meinte den wc rahmen, den alten flatline hatte ich auch schon auf der waage mit strammen 6,3kg

mich interessiert wieviel das etwas leichter genau ist, ich hab mal von 400 gramm less than a evil revolt gelesen, aber ich will das genaue gewicht

falls es jemand also für die neue rahmenform mit dämpfer weiß, wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. März 2010)

naja also wenn man sich den FREERIDE Test anschaut ist das WC nicht wirklich leichter geworden.
19,3 kg ohne Pedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (3. März 2010)

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/bikes-and-parts/artikel/530/eurobike-2009-rocky-mountain

Also Laut den Infos die uns Marco Schröder von Bike Action auf der Eurobike gegeben hat, wiegt das 2010 WC ca. 800 Gramm weniger als das aktuelle Flatline.


----------



## Edmonton (3. März 2010)

@qwwq20091

Dein Flatline ist sehr gut geworden. Die Laufräder passen gut dazu. 
Auch das Switch sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## scheissloch123 (4. März 2010)

lass es 500gramm weniger sein, mehr sind das nicht....
das teil wiegt mit viel leichterer ausstattung fast das gleiche wie das alte 
aber man merkt das gewicht nicht so, ehrlich nicht.
wenn man will kann man das easy zwischen 17-18 kilo aufbauen, wird dann halt nur nicht so günstig, aber wer sich so einen rahmen kauft sollte auch das geld haben ihn nach seinen wünschen aufzubauen, alles andere hat er nicht verdient...


----------



## neikless (4. März 2010)

das ist richtig das gewicht war kein problem 
meines hatte so 19,5-20kg ... klar sind auch 18 kg drin.


----------



## Mister Seavers (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

hat von euch schon mal einer die Schwingenlager und die an der Umlenkung beim Flatline ausgetauscht? (nicht Hauptlager) Weiß da jemand nen ca.-Preis für? Gehen die gut zu tauschen? (gerne auch PM)

Grüße


----------



## neikless (4. März 2010)

ich weiss nicht genau welche du meinst
ich habe noch 4 x SKF 6002-2RSH (NEU)
die sind im Umlenkhebel 
außen 32mm   innen 15mm   breit 9mm
bei interesse PN o. email




auf dem Bild (rechts) sind noch die orginal f**** enduro Lager (blau) 
hatte die Lager getauscht als die Achse gebrochen war (wie bei so vielen Rockies )
die neue Achse ist deutlich massiver (siehe Bild unten)
bei der Gelegenheit habe ich die Lager gegen die viel hochwertigern SKF Lager getauscht
und mir zugleich einen kleinen Vorrat angelegt  da ich mein Flatline verkauft habe
stehen die Lager frei zum Verkauf


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. März 2010)

Hatte damals alle Lager ausgetauscht als der Rahmen vom Lacken zurück war, hab natürlich sofortn Einpresswerkzeug gebastelt. Und kann Neikless nur zustimmen, SKF sind super Lager. Die Standart Enduros sind einfach der letzte rotz.


----------



## Edmonton (4. März 2010)

@neikless
Wo bekommt man die verstärkte Achse?
Die SKF Lager sind kein Problem.


----------



## scheissloch123 (4. März 2010)

solang dir deine achse nicht bricht brauchste auch keine neue, da fällt dir nicht sofort der ganze hinterbau auseinander.
wenn sie abdankt dann holste dir auf garantie einfach eine beim importeur bikeaction und die sache hat sich..
mach dir nicht ins hemd, hier gibts nur wenige die probleme damit hatten, vll wars ja einfach nur ne charge mit nem schei$s aluguss und fertig...


----------



## Edmonton (4. März 2010)

@scheissloch123
Natürlich werde ich mir keine neue Achse und Lager holen. Ich weiß das schon das da nix passieren wird. Mein Bike ist noch neu, das macht sowieso kein Sinn. Es hat mich nur mal interessiert, wo man so eine Achse herbekommt. Ich hätte es ausführlicher Schreiben sollen. Ok war mein Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheissloch123 (4. März 2010)

wollte nicht so ernst rüberkommen, echt nicht...
ich hab glaub ich den ein oder anderen smiley vergessen


----------



## Edmonton (4. März 2010)

Entschuldigung angenommen


----------



## scheissloch123 (4. März 2010)

hatte nur nen schlechten tag glaub ich...


----------



## GM210 (5. März 2010)

So langsam nimmt mein "Understatement Flatline" ;-) Formen an:

vorher:





nachher:


----------



## scheissloch123 (5. März 2010)

ich kann dieses goldene zeug an der saint nicht sehen.
sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## dragon-777 (6. März 2010)

scheissloch123 schrieb:


> ich kann dieses goldene zeug an der saint nicht sehen.
> sehr gut gemacht!



Ja, sieht gleich um drei Nummern wertiger aus, sollte sich shimano vielleicht mal als Vorbild nehmen...


----------



## RattleHead (6. März 2010)

tolles idee! Silber tops Gold


----------



## Sw!tch (6. März 2010)

sieht absolut top aus. Fast so schön wie ein X.9! 
Seh ich richtig, dass der Aufdruck immernoch vorhanden ist? Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## GM210 (6. März 2010)

der aufdruck ist erhalten geblieben. ich habe auch nicht damit gerechnet. somit scheint es den menschen bei shimano möglich zu sein schwarz zu lasern. ich kannte bislang nur das lasern in weiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nalesnik (7. März 2010)

Sehr geil, bin aufs Endergebnis gespannt! 


Greets


----------



## heat (9. März 2010)

In 4 Tagen wechsel ich endlich diesen bekackt hässlichen Sattel!


----------



## slayerrider (9. März 2010)

ich möchte lieber mit dir den Platz wecheseln...


----------



## scheissloch123 (9. März 2010)

das mit dem sattel wird auch zeit...
sonst find ichs klasse!


----------



## heat (9. März 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ich möchte lieber mit dir den Platz wecheseln...



Naja, der Finale Ligure Trip ist schon rum. Mittlerweile haben die da auch das brutalste scheiss Wetter! Aber der 2.3. war willenlos. Das Foto entstand um halb Neun morgens und da wars noch gut frisch, später am Tage 27 grad in der Sonne, die nicht einmal durch eine Wolke verdeckt wurde und so...und nun hockt man wieder völlig frustriert daheim und friert sich den Arsch ab und schaufelt BMX Bahnen vom Schnee frei, das man überhaupt was machen kann...



scheissloch123 schrieb:


> das mit dem sattel wird auch zeit...
> sonst find ichs klasse!



Ja im April steht dann noch der Laufradsatz an, dann ists so gut wie vollendet. Der orginal Laufradsatz ist halt schrecklich. Aber ich hab kein anderen mehr, der besser und vorallem runder rollt.

----------------

Finale Ligure:


----------



## neikless (10. März 2010)

so schlimm war es dieses wochenende nicht  (do.-mo.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (10. März 2010)

Hmm 
Super schöne Bilder,von F. Italia !
+ die Bike's No !!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. März 2010)

@heat
vorletztes Bild gefällt


----------



## heat (11. März 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> @heat
> vorletztes Bild gefällt



Joa, würd da nicht noch so nen Alutech Pudel rumliegen, wäre es noch geiler!


----------



## Nalesnik (11. März 2010)

mhm...
Was ich alles dafür geben würde, so ein schönes Wetter in dem beschissen zugeschneiten Hamburg zu haben...


Greets


----------



## seniorsepp (13. März 2010)

Und noch eins - grad fertig geworden 
Welche Federhärte bei o,1 Tonnen Fahrergewicht ?


----------



## GM210 (13. März 2010)

600 lbs bei 106kg

wobei ich auch schon überlegt hatte ne 550er zu testen und da du ja nen stoy verbaut hast würde ich fast 550er sagen.


----------



## seniorsepp (13. März 2010)

hät ich auch gedacht - hab 104 kilos und die 550er scheint straff genug ,
hab sogar an noch weniger gedacht . das täuscht , mein DEMO schlägt ab und zu durch mit der 550er . durch die extreme progression gegen ende 
dachte ich sogar an 500 um den vollen federweg auszunutzen . Danke dir


----------



## retrospecs (13. März 2010)

Ich fahre bei einem Kampfgewicht von 100 KG inkl. Ausrüstung eine 550er Feder in meinem Double Barrel. Funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## seniorsepp (13. März 2010)

Reicht als vordere Dämpferbuchse (12mm) ne durchgehende Alubuchse auf die volle Breite oder sollte ich eine aus Stahl drehen - Is scho verdammt breit die Aufnahme -
Erfahrungen ? Ich hab keine Ahnung was da in der Serie drin is , hab des Ding Gestern ohne Dämpfer gekriegt .


----------



## seniorsepp (13. März 2010)

achso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (13. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusamenn,
Grade aus Bochum nach hause LOOSE angeschaut !! GEIL!  qualität 1A!  hat sich gelohnt dabei zu sein!


----------



## retrospecs (14. März 2010)

Der Trailer sah ja auch schon viel versprechend aus. Wollte eigentlich auch hin, Bochum ist ja nur nen Steinwurf von Wuppertal entfernt. Hab's aber leider nicht geschafft.


----------



## GM210 (14. März 2010)

Hey Jungs ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. Mir ist das irgendwie auch ein bisschen peinlich, aber hab ich die Kette zu stark gekürzt, oder passt das noch so?

Das größte Ritzel benutze ich nicht und habe es somit geblockt. Der untere Arm des Schaltwerks lässt sich noch ein Stück nach oben bewegen in der gezeigten Position.

Mit zwei Kettengliedern mehr sah mir die Kette im schwersten Gang zu lang aus. Ich bin ratlos. Danke.


----------



## dragon-777 (14. März 2010)

GM210 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. Mir ist das irgendwie auch ein bisschen peinlich, aber hab ich die Kette zu stark gekürzt, oder passt das noch so?
> 
> Das größte Ritzel benutze ich nicht und habe es somit geblockt. Der untere Arm des Schaltwerks lässt sich noch ein Stück nach oben bewegen in der gezeigten Position.
> 
> Mit zwei Kettengliedern mehr sah mir die Kette im schwersten Gang zu lang aus. Ich bin ratlos. Danke.



Schaltwerk bewegt sich noch, wo ist also das Problem?


----------



## GM210 (14. März 2010)

Ich weiss auch nicht. irgendwie fühlte es sich "falsch" an. Kann aber auch an einer stärkeren Rückholfeder im Saint liegen. Mein sram x9 war "weicher".

Also so lange es sich noch bewegen kann passt es? klingt logisch. dann denk ich nicht länger drüber nach.

Danke.


----------



## dragon-777 (14. März 2010)

GM210 schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch nicht. irgendwie fühlte es sich "falsch" an. Kann aber auch an einer stärkeren Rückholfeder im Saint liegen. Mein sram x9 war "weicher".
> 
> Also so lange es sich noch bewegen kann passt es? klingt logisch. dann denk ich nicht länger drüber nach.
> 
> Danke.



Wie sieht's denn auf dem kleinsten Ritzel aus?


----------



## GM210 (14. März 2010)

auf dem kleinsten ist soweit alles einwandfrei.


----------



## seniorsepp (15. März 2010)

das Saint Schaltwerk hat zwei Positionen - wenn du das grosse Blatt eh nicht fährst
kannst du die Einstellung für "Rennrad" - Kassetten fahren , dann spannt es nicht so .
dazu ist oben gleich unter der Verschraubung ein kleiner Klotz ,den man versetzten kannn,dann kommt das Schaltwerk weiter ans Ritzel und schaltet schneller .


----------



## MrFaker (15. März 2010)

@GM210

ist das, dass saint shadow ss schaltwerk?


lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seniorsepp (15. März 2010)

keine Ahnung - Shadow ist es - ob es was mit der SS zu tun hat ???
Soll der Bub halt mal guckn ob er so ne Schraube findet - Ich fahr Sram 
Auf der Shimano Schulung hab ich letztes Jahr sowas aufgeschnappt .


----------



## MrFaker (15. März 2010)

SS = kurzer käfig 

Klick

wollte wissen ob es dieses schaltwerk ist

lg chris


----------



## GM210 (15. März 2010)

Ja es ist das Shadow mit kurzem Käfig.





seniorsepp schrieb:


> Soll der Bub.....


   naja so jung bin ich nun auch nicht mehr. 


Ich werd das mit dem mode converter mal antesten. Aber momentan geht es eher in die Richtung Rennradkassette.


----------



## neikless (15. März 2010)

ss = super short oder sensationell short


----------



## Soulbrother (15. März 2010)

GM210 schrieb:


> Ich werd das mit dem mode converter mal antesten. Aber momentan geht es eher in die Richtung Rennradkassette.



Dann muß das Ding ja eh raus,mit Converter für Fr (große Kassette) und ohne Converter für DH (kleine bzw. Rennradkassette)


----------



## GM210 (15. März 2010)

Genau. Das hate ich auch schon herausgefunden. Aber Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (15. März 2010)

So, es ist vollbracht. Keine "bunten" Parts mehr:





Momentan bin ich richtig angetan von dem "look". In einem halben Jahr sieht es aber vielleicht schon wieder ganz anders aus ;-)


----------



## scheissloch123 (15. März 2010)

ohjaa...
ist mir eben aufm dem großen bild schon aufgefallen, dachte erst es wäre ein dhx 3 oder VAN R..
aber dann hab ich richtig geschaut und gesehen das die einsteller poliert sind.. sehr schön


----------



## njoerd (15. März 2010)

ja sieht hammer aus


----------



## seniorsepp (15. März 2010)

Gm 210 
Und jetzt mach mir doch mal ein Bild von der vorderen Buchse - die auf dem BILD passt 
ja wohl nicht ins flatline - hab schon mehrmals das Thema vordere Buchse angesprochen 
aber keiner konnte mir helfen


----------



## GM210 (15. März 2010)

Zwar keine schönen Fotos, aber zeigen wollt´ ich es irgendwie doch 
(Der Bremsbelag vorne wird auch noch entlackt)


----------



## GM210 (15. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> Gm 210
> Und jetzt mach mir doch mal ein Bild von der vorderen Buchse - die auf dem BILD passt
> ja wohl nicht ins flatline - hab schon mehrmals das Thema vordere Buchse angesprochen
> aber keiner konnte mir helfen



Ich mach grad mal ein Bild.

Etwas Geduld bitte.

EDIT:
Du brauchst diese schwarzen Distanzstücke. Die werden auf die Achse, die im Dämpfer auf dem Gleitlager sitz, gesteckt. Dann wird das ganze mit einem durchgehenden Stahlbolzen im Rahmen verschraubt.





So, hier sieht man es sehr deutlich. Ich konnte das grad nicht so gut in worte fassen:


----------



## seniorsepp (15. März 2010)

Ist die Welle , die im Dämpfer steckt ( Fox 21,4mm ) durchgehend und aus Alu oder Stahl 
? Das mit der 8er Schraube is klar .


----------



## seniorsepp (15. März 2010)

AAAhhh - Das Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte - Cool Danke 
Dann nehm ich ne durchgehende 12er achse ( BOS ), diese schwarzen dinger werd ich eh net kriegen und so viel Vertrauen hab ich in die Konstruktion auch net - die ganzen Biege-
kräfte muss der 8er Bolzen aufnehmen und ich hab mit Ausrüstung 110 kg !
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Mühe - jetzt weiss ich wie es Original is .


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (15. März 2010)

ich hab da mal ne dumme frage und zwar ob nen rock shox vivid ins flatline passt weil das sieht auf den bildern schon mit nem dhx eng aus und der vivid kommt ja nen stück breiter !? achso rahmen gewicht wäre auch mal interessant ...


----------



## seniorsepp (15. März 2010)

passt alles rein - <BOS - DOUBLE BARREL - auch mit Titan-Feder - viel Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (15. März 2010)

GM210  geile Bike! Wie hast du das hin gekriegt mit Dämpfer?


----------



## scheissloch123 (16. März 2010)

rohrreiniger


----------



## MrFaker (16. März 2010)

wieviel sinn macht es eigentlich ein WC kit für 3500 zu kaufen, wenn man das ganze bike für 5400 (ba austatttung) bekommt?

lg chris


----------



## scheissloch123 (16. März 2010)

nimmt sich nicht sonderlich viel, aber wenn man jetzt rein der theorie nach geht, dann sollte das komplette günstiger sein wenn man wirklich ALLES verkauft, also die 40 RC2, die komplette Saint gruppe usw.
find aber den preis derbe überzogen, egal welche variante...
das teil ist am ende nur ein halbes kilo leichter, sieht meiner meinung nach popeliger aus, hat einen leicht höheren schwerpunkt und die geometrie ist noch fast das gleiche wie beim normalen flatline...
die 2000euro die man mehr fürs WC rahmenkit ausgibt kann man besser in ein normales flatty stecken und das gewicht somit RICHTIG runterschrauben und alles 1a nach seinen wünschen zusammenstellen ohne gleich 7000euro weniger aufm konto zu haben.

ICH könnte mit sicherheit ein 17kilo "old-flatty" schneller den berg runter bewegen (erstrecht auf technischen strecken) als ein 19kilo flatty WC, ohne jemals das WC gefahren zu sein... kommt wohl auf den fahrer an.
außerdem liegt das normale flatty schon wie ein brett


----------



## MrFaker (16. März 2010)

ok dachte ich mir, mir würde am WC einfach das gerade unterrohr auch optisch viel besser gefallen. 

der preisunterschied zwischen pro und wc ist ja nicht so heftig, 4999,-- zu 5790,-- 

wie wird das WC bzw Pro im vergleich preis/leistung zu Dh920 abschließen?

lg chris


----------



## scheissloch123 (16. März 2010)

da vertust du dich leider, das flatline PRO kostet 3790 und das WC 5790 euro...
also kriegt man das neue flatty komplett (nur halt mit anderer farbe) fast zum rahmenpreis wie das WC...
wenn man DAS dann ausschlachtet hat man verhältnismäßig günstig die basis des neuen flatlines, wenn es denn unbedingt dieses sein muss.

beim DH 7-bzw.920 verhält es sich quasi gleich.
das dh 720 kostet komplett 3599 und das 920 5499...
das rahmenkit vom 920 kostet 3499 euro.

die ausstattungen sind auch recht gleichwertig, obwohl das DH 720 leicht die nase vorne hat (ist aber geschmackssache) und auch gewichtstechnisch besser abschneidet.

ich kann dir deine entscheidung leider nicht nehmen.
wenn ich richtig heiß aufs neue flatty wäre und scheinbar einen recht großen geldbeutel habe (sonst hättest du ja nicht das fast 6000euro flatty WC in erwägung gezogen  ), dann würd ich mir das flatline PRO holen, schlachten, dann ist man wohl bei ca 2000 euro für den rahmen und dann wunderbar aufbauen... wenn du das dann zum gleichen preis aufbaust wie das flatline WC, weisst du ja was für ne rakete das wird und vor allem LIGHT...


----------



## MrFaker (16. März 2010)

hört sich gut an, danke 

aber mir gefällt die gerade unterkante so sehr am WC 

mal sehen was die zeit so bringt, deine tipps sind auf jeden fall brauchbar 

lg chris


----------



## scheissloch123 (16. März 2010)

keine ursache


----------



## scheissloch123 (16. März 2010)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne dumme frage und zwar ob nen rock shox vivid ins flatline passt weil das sieht auf den bildern schon mit nem dhx eng aus und der vivid kommt ja nen stück breiter !? achso rahmen gewicht wäre auch mal interessant ...



hatte in meinem selbst nen vivid.
rahmengewicht habe ich gerade gewogen, alles einzeln auf ner präzisionswaage:

hauptrahmen:                                2301gramm
hinterbau:                                    1830gramm
umlenkhebel:                                 344gramm
lager/schrauben/ausfaller/sonstiges:  377gramm

macht in größe M 4852gramm mit allen schrauben für die dämpferbefestigung aber OHNE steckachse! die sixpack nailer 1 wiegt 77gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. März 2010)

sag ich doch knapp 6kg mit achse und coil dämpfer


----------



## Jendo (16. März 2010)

scheissloch123 schrieb:


> hinterbau:                                    1830gramm



Das ist eine reine Fehlkonstruktion! Wie kann denn ein Hinterbau ohne Achse so viel wiegen ein normaler Hardtail Rahmen?


----------



## scheissloch123 (16. März 2010)

fehlkonstruktion, na klar.
wenns haltbar und steif ist...
der rahmen ist hier noch von keinem zerstört worden, was mit sicherheit auch durch das gewicht und die einhergehende haltbarkeit kommt.

das teil ist halt irre stabil gebaut, dass hat überhaupt nichts mit fehlkonstruktion zu tun.
wenn ein hinterbau so viel wiegt, aber DANN probleme mit der haltbarkeit hätte, DAS wäre eine fehlkonstrution 
in dem fall ist es einfach "viel hilft viel"


----------



## Jendo (16. März 2010)

ja is klar...

MIr geht es nicht darum das Bike schlecht zu reden. Aber es ergibt auch aus Sicht von Stabilität und Haltbarkeit keinen erdenklichen Grund den Hinterbau so schwer zu gestalten, zumal es ja ein Stück ist!


----------



## Big D (16. März 2010)

Hab da mal eine Frage.

Wo bekomme ich die Dämpferschrauben her?
Oder wie ist die bezeichnung dieser Schrauben?
Die untere ist bei mir leider schon leicht krumm.


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

hol dir einfach ne durchgehende Dämpferbuchse un der passenden Breite und gut is -
die Special -Buchsen gibts nur beim Importeur (Bike Action ) oder beim Rocky Händler .
Im Netz sucht man diese schwarzen Dinger vergeblich .Buchsen gibts bei chainy etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (16. März 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> ja is klar...
> 
> MIr geht es nicht darum das Bike schlecht zu reden. Aber es ergibt auch aus Sicht von Stabilität und Haltbarkeit keinen erdenklichen Grund den Hinterbau so schwer zu gestalten, zumal es ja ein Stück ist!



Sehe ich genauso. Nix gegen Stabilität und vielleicht auch ein wenig Mehrgewicht an den richtigen Stellen, aber so krass ist das doch heute nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2010)

@BigD: Buchsen etc. kriegt man auch sehr gut und schnell bei RESET.


----------



## Big D (16. März 2010)

Mir gehts um diese Schrauben.
Die obere und die untere.




GM210 schrieb:


>


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

Wie oben und unten - meinst du vorne und hinten ?
Den 8er bolzen gibt´s überall - kannst ja auch ne 8er Schraube mit Mutter aus dem Baumarkt durchstecken


----------



## Big D (16. März 2010)

Ja genau. Ich meine diese beiden Bolzen womit der Dämpfer im Rahmen und an der Schwinge befestigt wird. 
Diese Bolzen sind nirgends zu finden 
Oder ich bin einfach nur zu blöd zum suchen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

geh zu deim nächstliegenden Fahrradhändler, der soll bei bikaction anrufen und welche bestellen. Zur not selber drehen.


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

genau - denn alle Fahrradhändler sind Kunde bei Bikeaction und ausserdem freuen 
wir uns immer 2 Schrauben zu bestellen du Heinz


----------



## Big D (16. März 2010)

Hab jetzt auch die Bestellnummer herrausgefunden.

180504 und 180310.

Hier sind alle Ersatzteile in einer Explosionszeichnung von RMB Bikes. http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/2009_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (16. März 2010)

danke für die infos !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

ich kenne das genörgel von Kollegen. Wobei es keine großen Umstände macht, sich bei Bikeaction zu regestrieren und die Sachen zu bestellen. Wo is da der große Aufwand? die 10 Min? das entspricht 2 AW oh schreck, das kann man ja an Tagen im Winter nicht machen. Im Prinzip ist fast jeder Fachhändler bei Bikeaction.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

Ich nicht und der Winter is vorbei - die dinger gibts überall - Hartje , BBF , Wiener bike Parts , Chainy .....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

die originalen? ich denke nicht!


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

ja die originalen aus Weltraumstahl - Junge die Dinger sind alle gleich und Rocky klöppelt 
die auch nicht selber - wo lebt ihr denn Jungs ????


----------



## scheissloch123 (16. März 2010)

da hat er recht...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

bleib mal ganz ruhig! Also soweit ich weiß leben wir auf der Erde... weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst? Ohja dann müssens die originalen sein, Weltraumstahl hört sich gut an.

ich liebe dieses Forum


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

Ich hoffe ich hab dein Welt- und Markenbild nicht ganz zerstört - ich weiss dass ist wichtig für dich was drauf steht , aber es ist wichtiger was drin ist - think about


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

und du bist der Papst


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

nicht böse sein auf den Onkel


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (16. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab dein Welt- und Markenbild nicht ganz zerstört - ich weiss dass ist wichtig für dich was drauf steht , aber es ist wichtiger was drin ist - think about



think about it 

bitte papst

also ich dachte der papst spricht wenigstens floating english


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

was willst du denn ? fühlst du dich auch angesprochen ? du solltest nicht überall deinen senf dazugeben froschreiter ....


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (16. März 2010)

manche leute sind immer für nen scherz zu haben, mich über dich ablassen lass ich, deine freundlichen letzten posts sprechen für sich und die mitlesenden denken sich bestimmt ihren teil


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

besser so - ich hab dich auch nicht nach deiner Meinung gefragt - niemand hier !!!!!
Du mischt dich hier ein und pöpelst rum - wenn du nichts sachliches beizutragen hast 
bist du hier falsch


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (16. März 2010)

@tattergreis

wo liegt dein problem?

also aus meiner erfahrung sollte er einfach bikeaction fragen, wenn du einen bikeshop bei dir in der nähe hast geht dass innerhalb von 3 tagen. 

warum du hier alle nur anpöbelst kann ich nicht verstehen, ich hatte schon diverse rockys und mit bikeaction nie probleme und jeder shop macht dir so eine serviceleistung auch wenn es nicht mehr winter ist wie du argumentierst, kundenfreundlichkeit und stammkundenerhalt you know...


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

hää 
Hab ich irgendwas gegen bikeaction gesagt - du solltest mal lesen bevor du schreibst !
Ich sagte : Nicht jeder Händler ist Kunde bei BikeAction !
Und ich hab hier auch niemanden angepöpelt ausser den Froschreiter !!!
Und ob ich dass für meine Kunden mache ist auch mein Bier 
Was ist los mit dir ???? Kein Sex ???


----------



## GM210 (16. März 2010)

Na Deinen Tonfall Hunter-dirt gegenüber könnte man schon als feindzählig beschreiben. 
Wobei ich nach nochmaligem lesen Eurer posts denke, dass Ihr aneinander vorbei geredet habt.

Ich habs so verstanden, dass Du die Achse meinst die auf dem Gleitlager im dämpfer aufliegt und Hunter die schwarzen Distanzhülsen aus Alu die den Dämpfer im Rahmen positionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (16. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> ja die originalen aus Weltraumstahl - Junge die Dinger sind alle gleich und Rocky klöppelt
> die auch nicht selber - wo lebt ihr denn Jungs ????



nur einer von den letzten posts deiner person

du merkst wohl gar nicht was du schreibst junge??? die teile kosten bei bikeaction nicht die welt, daher kann man die bedenkenlos bestellen. 

und man kann ja einfach bei seinem shop nachfragen ob sie die bestellen, ich kenne keinen shop der das nicht aus kundenfreundlichkeit macht, obwohl ich mir die bestellung für dich auch überlegen würde wenn du dich immer so verhältst wie du hier auftrittst. 

kannst du bitte die beleidigungen auf ein minimum reduzieren, sonst schick mir die s******  per pm, dann belastest du die anderen hier nicht...


----------



## GM210 (16. März 2010)

Ich hab auch grad mal ne Seite zurückgeblättert und nehme meine Aussage zurück.

Irgendwie erinnert mich der seniorsepp grad an den eb-network.


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

Hunter dirt hat klar nach den Bolzen gefragt zum schrauben und ich hab nachgefragt 
ob er die 8mm Stahlbolzen durchgehend meint ,was er bestätigte .
Und meine Ausführungen waren keinesfalls feindselig auch wenn man das ganze bei
schnellem überfliegen so verstehen könnte. 
Was du verstanden hast oder nicht tut dabei garnichts zur Sache und eigentlich
habe ich auch keine Lust mich dafür zu rechtfertigen !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

...wird Zeit dases wärmer wird 
und ich habe die schwarzen Distanshülsen gemeint!


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (16. März 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ...wird Zeit dases wärmer wird
> und ich habe die schwarzen Distanshülsen gemeint!



word


----------



## dragon-777 (16. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> ... und eigentlich
> habe ich auch keine Lust mich dafür zu rechtfertigen !



@seniorsepp: Dann lass' es. 

@Alle: Taugt der Originaldämpfer von MZ im Pro? Habe noch nie MZ-Dämpfer gefahren... Jemand einen Vergleich zu einem FOX DHX5 / RC4, Manitou Swinger oder RS Vivid?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

@Papst
habe gerade im nachhinein gesehen das er die Schrauben gemeint hat.
Danke dir trotzdem das du hier zeigst, das sich manchen User immernoch nicht geändert haben


----------



## scheissloch123 (16. März 2010)

GM210 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch grad mal ne Seite zurückgeblättert und nehme meine Aussage zurück.
> 
> Irgendwie erinnert mich der seniorsepp grad an den eb-network.



 ja, nur konnte der eb nichtmal richtig schreiben


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (16. März 2010)

falls jemand was braucht, ich hab nen shop der fürs flatline fast alles verlässlich da hat und muss die woche eh hin um mein flatline abzuholen


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

Mir is des alles a bisserl zu kindisch jungs - aber macht spass ab und zu - vor allem 
den Polizei -reiter ärgern .... der scheint ja alles zu wissen und nichts - gut nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

drehen jetzt alle hole 
 ich brauch doch nix


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (16. März 2010)

jup jetzt hab ich grad chillt, mein fehler


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

ohne worte


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (16. März 2010)

was, dass ich nen shop hab der die buchsen und achsen da hat, wenn es jemand braucht biete ich hilfe an, nicht wie du nur unhöflichkeiten

und ich dachte du wolltest ins bett, dann schlaf mal gut, du wolltest doch schon längst


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

sehr hilfsbereit - find ich toll


----------



## scheissloch123 (16. März 2010)

alter, nehmt mal die stöcke ausm arsch


----------



## seniorsepp (16. März 2010)

Mit Ironie könnt ihr alle net oder ? Vom Reiter hät ich´s net erwartet - der checkt ja nie wenn ich ihn ..... aber du ......loch , dich find ich eigentlich ganz in Ordnung


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (16. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> Mit Ironie könnt ihr alle net oder ? Vom Reiter hät ich´s net erwartet - der checkt ja nie wenn ich ihn ..... aber du ......loch , dich find ich eigentlich ganz in Ordnung



du hast doch gesagt nicht jeder will 2 schrauben und buchsen bestellen, bla bla bla horst

wenn bigD sie braucht soll er sich einfach an mich wenden, über dich jetzt was zu schreiben spar ich mir, du scheinst noch lange zeit online zu sein und eh jedes mal irgend nen dreck dazu posten, deshalb:

niemals mit einem idioten argumentieren, die drängen dich auf ihr niveau und schlagen dich dann mit ihrer erfahrung. 

und deine posts jetzt als ironie zu verkaufen ist wohl eher ein netter versuch, lies dir mal ab s18 durch was du postest, du scheinst so ein ständig verstimmter zu sein

also mal stock raus und ironie rein


----------



## seniorsepp (17. März 2010)

ich gebs auf - viel spass in der schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (17. März 2010)

Kann mal einer der Moderatoren die letzte Seite löschen?


----------



## gobo (17. März 2010)

hi männer

ich bin auf der suche nach einem flatline rahmen in "s"!hat da einer was?
wenn ja bitte melden.
hab das mal hier rein gesetzt weil im bikemarkt schon lange nix mehr stand.


mfg


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (17. März 2010)

schick mir mal ne pm


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. März 2010)

umarmt euch und macht liebe


----------



## numinisflo (17. März 2010)

Hoffentlich postet bald mal einer ein schönes Rad oder gibt was vernünftiges von sich. Das ist ja unfassbar was hier veranstaltet wird. Leider gibts hier keine Moderation...


----------



## Edmonton (17. März 2010)

Ok da poste ich doch gleich meins, wenn es ein schönes Rad sein soll. 







Hier habe ich ne kleine Feierabendrunde gemacht. Ich komme auch sehr gut zurecht mit dem 76cm Lenker. Ja der Kettenstrebenschutz ist auch wieder dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (17. März 2010)

OK, noch mal die Frage: Taugt der Originaldämpfer von MZ im Pro? Habe noch nie MZ-Dämpfer gefahren... Jemand einen Vergleich zu einem FOX DHX5 / RC4, Manitou Swinger oder RS Vivid?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. März 2010)

ich würde mal schwer behaupten, sonst würde rocky den nicht einbauen


----------



## dragon-777 (17. März 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ich würde mal schwer behaupten, sonst würde rocky den nicht einbauen



Erfahrung oder Vermutung?


----------



## Kotoko (17. März 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht was serienmäßig verbaut wird - aber ich hab mein Flatline 1 mit nem 2010er Marzocchi Roco TST-R ausgestattet und find ich echt genial. Anfangs hatte ich Probleme weil die Feder ausgeschlagen war und so immer ein knacken zu spüren war beim einfedern - mit neuer Feder (war eh nötig bei 56 Kilo Fahrergewicht) is das Problem weg und der Dämpfer arbeitet unauffälig und zuverlässig. Ansprechverhalten ist traumhaft und er wird zum Ende schön Progressiv (ab der Hälfte ca.). 

ich kann allerdings nicht sagen wie er sich gegen nen Fox DHX, Rock Shox Vivid oder andere Konsorten schlägt... Das einzige was mir als "Vergleich" bleibt ist der DHX 4.0 von nem Kollegen der das Ding allerdings in nem Canyon Torque FR fährt - kam mir subjektiv nicht so fein im Ansprechverhalten vor und war mir zu straff (gleiche Federstärke). Denke aber, dass der Vergleich dank anderem Rahmen hinkt.


----------



## seniorsepp (17. März 2010)

Ich denke da das flatline durch die Umlenkung sowieso sehr progressiv ist ,braucht man einen eher linear arbeitenden Dämpfer . Ein DHX 5.0 z.B. mit einstellbarer Endprogression ist hier nicht nötig . Hab die besten Erfahrungen mit dem BOS stoy gemacht ( Nach Vivid und DHX ).


----------



## dragon-777 (17. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> Ich denke da das flatline durch die Umlenkung sowieso sehr progressiv ist ,braucht man einen eher linear arbeitenden Dämpfer . Ein DHX 5.0 z.B. mit einstellbarer Endprogression ist hier nicht nötig . Hab die besten Erfahrungen mit dem BOS stoy gemacht ( Nach Vivid und DHX ).



Danke, das hilft doch schon mal.


----------



## neikless (18. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> Ich denke da das flatline durch die Umlenkung sowieso sehr progressiv ist ...



Da denkst du aber FALSCH ! Das Flatline ist eher linear !

Dämpfer sind eben auch wieder Gayschmacksfrage,
mit dem DHX machst du sicher nichts falsch


----------



## dragon-777 (18. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> Da denkst du aber FALSCH ! Das Flatline ist eher linear !
> 
> Dämpfer sind eben auch wieder Gayschmacksfrage,
> mit dem DHX machst du sicher nichts falsch



Sehe ich auch so, deshalb ging es mir ja um die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen und Vergleiche der Dämpfer zueinander. Werde den MZ auf jeden Fall erst mal fahren, bin irgendwie auch neugierig drauf. Wüsste dann aber schon gern, wie sich das Fahrwerk mit anderen Dämpfern verändert. Aber klar, kann immer nur der persönliche, subjektive Eindruck sein  interessieren tut's mich aber trotzdem.


----------



## neikless (18. März 2010)

ich hatte einen Mz roco coil (241) drin hatte keine probleme
allerdings hatte mein nachbesitzer so seine probleme mit dem dämpfer
und ist dann auf manitou umgestiegen ... 
häufig sieht man auch Luftikus rocos in flatties 
ich persönlich bin Stahlfederbefürworter !


----------



## seniorsepp (18. März 2010)

Flatline linear ? Das Flatline ist das erste Rocky , das durch die Umlenkung mit einer 
extremen Endprogression versehen ist . damit wirbt der Hersteller und auch Mario Lenzen wird euch das so bestätigen . In meinem demo z.b. ist ein DHX notwendig ,da das Rad 
an sich keine Progression hat . natürlich könnt ihr da reinschrauben was ihr wollt aber erzählt mir net des ding is linear , dafür hab bin ich zu lange im Geschäft . Die Übersetzung ändert sich von ca. 1 zu 2,7 bis 1 zu 2. Bitte nagelt mich mit den Zahlen net fest Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seniorsepp (18. März 2010)

Ihr schreibt immer : Ich habe den XY dämpfer drin und nie propleme 

Ich hab halt verschiedene Dämpfer auf der gleichen Strecke gefahren und verglichen 
Natürlich funktionieren die dinger alle - aber es geht doch hier um das Optimum oder?
Ich bin nicht gern hier im Forum , denn irgendeiner behauptet immer einfach das
Gegenteil ohne Begründung . Ich bin kein Profi-Fahrer aber seit fast 20 jahren im Fahrradgeschäft und hatte schon so manches exotisches Teil in den Händen und an der Entwicklung mehrerer Systeme beteiligt ( z.B. Tollwut Stonedigger , Ghost Northshore Evo 2 )


----------



## neikless (18. März 2010)

ok dann beschreibe ich dir meine Erfahrung:
bin jahrelang RMX gefahren sowohl mit dhx5.0 als auch roco coil
(fahren nun wieder ein 2007er RMX)
hatte mein Flatline 1,5 Jahre und habe somit einen sehr guten direkten Vergleich
ich empfinde das Flatline als deutlich linearer sowohl zum RMX als auch anderen bikes
(diese Erfahrung wurde mir auch von anderen ridern bestätigt)
ich denke auch das dies durchaus gewünscht ist , ist ja auch kein negatives Kriterium !

das Optimum aus einem Fahrwerk rauszuholen ist sehr subjetiv:
rider A will es schnell weich und linear
rider B will es langsam straff und progressiv
rider C will alles und nichts
u.s.w.


----------



## neikless (18. März 2010)

bin auch im vergleich das eine odere andere Flatline probe geritten


----------



## neikless (18. März 2010)

Rocky schreibt 2008 das die Federkennline linear ansteigt , sowie die Progressivität 
durch die Hebelverhältnisse bewirkt wird .
das entspricht ziemlich genau meinem Empfinden
das RMx zb wird "viel schneller" oder überdimentional progressiver ...

(was wirklich sehr gut ist ist die seitliche Verwindungssteifigkeit)

somit habe ich meine Behauptung genügend begründet
und wir haben alle etwas Recht abbekommen 

die Sonne scheint , schnell zu ende arbeiten (oder whatever), und dann ab in den Wald
ride on


----------



## heat (18. März 2010)

Schlimm, wenn man diese silberne Schraube, Kappe, oder was auch immer es war verloren hat? Auf der anderen Seite ist die noch drauf. Ich hab hier jetzt auch schon die ein oder anderen gesehen die die hin und wieder auch nicht mehr haben und dachte, fragste lieber ma nach, bevor was schief läuft!


----------



## neikless (18. März 2010)

ich mutmaße das wurde von 2008 auf 2009 geändert


----------



## Nalesnik (18. März 2010)

Oha...
Das Flaty kommt richtig geiL!
Aber ich glaube mit einem Schwarzen Rahmen bzw in so einem Design wie von Mr.Freeride würden die Party NOCH geiler rüber kommen! <333


Greets
Damian


----------



## heat (18. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ich mutmaße das wurde von 2008 auf 2009 geändert



also nicht weiter bedenklich? Weil für mich sieht das ganze so aus als wäre es ne Schutzkappe das da kein Dreck reinkommt. Die schwarze Schraube wird mit nem Inbus verschraubt, innen ist das alles hohl. Naja, ich schau mir das nachher nochmal an! Wobei ich mir nichtmal sicher bin ob die jemals da war. Ich hab grade alle Fotos durchgeschaut und auf keinem ist diese silberne Kappe drauf....


----------



## neikless (18. März 2010)

da war nie eine !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (18. März 2010)

Und ??
Weiter!!
Supi-Thread.


----------



## seniorsepp (18. März 2010)

"bin auch im vergleich das eine odere andere Flatline probe geritten " Herr neikless 

ich seh schon - alles Rocco oder DHX 
Ich wollt damit ja auch nur sagen , dass das flatline ne Progression hat , die durch die wippe bedingt ist und andere rahmen wie z.B. mein Demo das nicht haben .
Damit meine ich ,dass man das Demo nur mit einem Dämpfer ala DHX etc fahren kann
und das Rocky auch mit einem Bos oder Doubble Barrel prima funzt ohne durchzuschlagen


----------



## seniorsepp (18. März 2010)

Hey Stefan - alles klar ? Wie gehts dir denn so ?
Warum hast du noch kein Flatline ?


----------



## rumpf (18. März 2010)

Damit meine ich ,dass man das Demo nur mit einem Dämpfer ala DHX etc fahren kann
und das Rocky auch mit einem Bos oder Doubble Barrel prima funzt ohne durchzuschlagen  

Hab vom Flatline auf`n Demo 7 gewechselt und fahre das mit nem ollen von Stickstoff auf Luft umgebastelten Vanilla RC also dem Linearsten Dämpfer den ich kenne und hab mit ner 550er Feder bei 75KG keine Probleme.
Hab das Flatline als viel linearer empfunden als das Demo und deswegen auch den Dämpfer gewechselt
Beim Demo kommt für mich kein Dämpferwechsel aus Durchschlagsgründen in Frage wenn überhaupt weil ich Angst hab das mit mein Basteldämpfer um die Ohren fliegt
Aber so hat jeder seine Meinung 
Und damit nicht alles am eigentlichen Thema vorbeigeht


----------



## mohrstefan (18. März 2010)

Ja Hmmmm
Fleddy ich weiß net, vieleicht en Team (RMX) ,viele die kenne sind sehr Negatiev ,
die schon mal ein Fleddy , hatten & gefahren sind bam, bam, bam´und keine Blankenese !!!!!!!!!!!!
Na ja ,mann kann ja Bald beim HIBIKE testen,auch Spech....+Rocky....
werde ich AUSGIBIG MACHEN. Hi


----------



## seniorsepp (18. März 2010)

die feder is mit 550 auch viel zu hart für 75 kilo - bei deinem gewicht empfiehlt specialized 450 - 500 und dann passt auch der sag und dann schlägt das ding auch durch 
Ich hab 105 kg und fahr ne 550er feder im demo und dann braucht der dhx 5.0 richtig Luft 
sonst rauscht des ding am ende durch ! 
Fakt ist : Das Demo hat ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 2.5 zu 1 und beim Flaty
isse am Schluss nur noch 2 zu 1 . d.h. des ding wird gegen Ende härter !!!
Im flatline fahr ich auch ne 550er und des ding bring ich net zum durchschlagen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (18. März 2010)

rumpf schrieb:


> Damit meine ich ,dass man das Demo nur mit einem DÃ¤mpfer ala DHX etc fahren kann
> und das Rocky auch mit einem Bos oder Doubble Barrel prima funzt ohne durchzuschlagen
> 
> Hab vom Flatline auf`n Demo 7 gewechselt und fahre das mit nem ollen von Stickstoff auf Luft umgebastelten Vanilla RC also dem Linearsten DÃ¤mpfer den ich kenne und hab mit ner 550er Feder bei 75KG keine Probleme.
> ...



Wenn Du mit Luft als Federmedium arbeitest, ist das nie linear. Luft verhÃ¤lt sich beim Komprimieren progressiv (immer mehr Kraft fÃ¼r den gleichen Weg) â ein Verhalten, welches eine Stahlfeder ohne spezielle Wicklung nicht erreicht. Daran Ã¤ndert auch der persÃ¶nliche Eindruck beim Fahren nichts.


----------



## Switchy (18. März 2010)

Entscheident ist doch der sogenannte "Popometer" 

Das ist alles subjektiv, jeder impfindet anders und interpretiert ein verhalten anders.
Drum wenns spass macht ist alles super eingestellt.

Greetz


----------



## heat (18. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> da war nie eine !



Jo danke, hab ich vorhin auch gemerkt als ichs angeschaut hab.
Dafür hab ich jetzt rausgefunden warum meine Saint HR Bremse so faxen gemacht hat. Kolben im Bremshebel im Sack. 
Hoff mald as ich das über Garantie laufen lassen kann.


----------



## seniorsepp (18. März 2010)

haaalllllooooo 
DHX 5.0 Coil 
das Ding hat zur Einstellung der Endprogression eine Luftkammer 
Es geht hier nicht um Luftdämpfer !!!


----------



## seniorsepp (18. März 2010)

dragon 777 - erst richtig lesen - dann schreiben


----------



## Soulbrother (18. März 2010)




----------



## dragon-777 (18. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> dragon 777 - erst richtig lesen - dann schreiben



Oh, Gnade bitte  da habe ich doch glatt nicht mehr parat gehabt, dass der Vanilla ein Stahlfederdämpfer ist. Puuh, damit habe ich die Qualität des Threads wahrscheinlich massiv nach unten gezogen, wofür ich mich an dieser Stelle natürlich in aller Form entschuldigen möchte. Die überaus freundlichen Reaktionen der geneigten Mitleser sind da natürlich mehr als gerechtfertigt. Ja, dann gehe ich jetzt mal in den Keller und lerne die Handbücher steinalter Dämpfer auswendig, damit ich wieder mitspielen darf.


----------



## dragon-777 (18. März 2010)

Mal wieder ein Bild.





Kam heute mit der Post. Dann fehlt nur noch das neue HR und die 83er Kurbel, dann kann von mir aus die Saison wieder los gehen.


----------



## rumpf (18. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> die feder is mit 550 auch viel zu hart für 75 kilo - bei deinem gewicht empfiehlt specialized 450 - 500 und dann passt auch der sag und dann schlägt das ding auch durch
> Ich hab 105 kg und fahr ne 550er feder im demo und dann braucht der dhx 5.0 richtig Luft
> sonst rauscht des ding am ende durch !
> Fakt ist : Das Demo hat ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 2.5 zu 1 und beim Flaty
> ...



specialized empfiehlt ja auch´n dhx 5 (mit eigenem setup) der alte vanilla rc hat wie du ja sicher durch deine jahrelange erfahrung weißt  kein pro pedal oder buttom out und muß sich somit auch nur um`s dämpfen kümmern und um nix anderes .
deswegen hab ich mit ner 550er feder nem leicht verstellten trennkolben und 10 bar nen sag von ca. 27% keine oder besser fast keine durchschläge und ein besseres ansprechverhalten als mit dem  vorgesehene dhx 5


----------



## rumpf (18. März 2010)

@ dragon-777 :vanilla RC bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (18. März 2010)

rumpf schrieb:


> @ dragon-777 :vanilla RC bitte



Steht schon auf der Liste.


----------



## rumpf (19. März 2010)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> OK, noch mal die Frage: Taugt der Originaldämpfer von MZ im Pro? Habe noch nie MZ-Dämpfer gefahren... Jemand einen Vergleich zu einem FOX DHX5 / RC4, Manitou Swinger oder RS Vivid?



hab ich grad erst gelesen .mit hat er nicht getaugt deswegen hab ich ihn gegen einen swinger 4 way getauscht der ne recht simple aber effektive endprogressionseinstellung hat.
die feder hat beim MZ am dämpferkörper geschliffen und das ansprechverhalten fand ich nicht so prall
aber ich hab ihn auch vorher schon in nem anderen rahmen gehabt und da ist er nach 2 tagen geplatzt deswegen halt ich sowieso nicht viel vom tst und meine meinung könnte vorbelastet sein


----------



## seniorsepp (19. März 2010)

highintensitybikes - usa ??? hab die woche auch so einen gekriegt 

Du kannst jetzt wieder aus dem keller kommen


----------



## Ikonoklast (19. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> Gegenteil ohne Begründung . Ich bin kein Profi-Fahrer aber seit fast 20 jahren im Fahrradgeschäft und hatte schon so manches exotisches Teil in den Händen und an der Entwicklung mehrerer Systeme beteiligt ( z.B. Tollwut Stonedigger , Ghost Northshore Evo 2 )



Ralf?


----------



## dragon-777 (19. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> highintensitybikes - usa ??? hab die woche auch so einen gekriegt
> 
> Du kannst jetzt wieder aus dem keller kommen



Da war er ursprünglich mal her  jetzt aus nicht artgerechter Haltung befreit (war gekauft und nicht aufgebaut...).


----------



## seniorsepp (19. März 2010)

Hey Ikonoklast 

Nein ich bin nicht Ralf aber einer seiner besten Freunde mit mehr Erfahrung in der Praxis
da ich ja hauptberuflich nur mit Bikes zu tun hab .
Soll ich den Tröger mal grüssen ? 
die Idee zum stonedigger entstand mit meinem LEGO !!!


----------



## Big D (20. März 2010)

Flatty Update. 



Neue Reifen und neue Bremsen.


----------



## scheissloch123 (22. März 2010)

ich finds schön...
nur 2 gleichfarbige formula's dürften dran 

achja, nächste woche wird schönes wetter, zeit mal aufs rad zu steigen und sich hier nicht den lieben langen tag zu dissen


----------



## retrospecs (22. März 2010)

Am Samstag ist nach ewigem Warten endlich mein neuer Lenker gekommen: Gravity Light in 800mm Breite und 25mm Rise. 353 Gramm gehen bei dieser Breite auch voll in Ordnung.







Leider ist das Teil jetzt so breit, dass mein Schaltzug zu kurz ist. Konnte ihn also am Wochenende leider noch nicht ausprobieren. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (22. März 2010)

Interessanter Test vom Flatline WC Bike:
Quelle: Pinkbike


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. März 2010)

@ Seniorsepp:

Danke, aber ich denke so namentlich und so weiter, kann er sich eh nichtmehr an mich erinnern, das letzte mal hab ich ihn 2003 oder so gesehen...


----------



## seniorsepp (22. März 2010)

Wie schwer seit ihr und welche Federhärte fahrt ihr ? 
Hab den Eindruck als wäre meine 550er zu hart für 105kg ( BOS Stoy )


----------



## seniorsepp (22. März 2010)

@ikonoklast  : Wie schwer ist deine Bude ?
Ist ja fast identisch zu meinem ZTR Flow , Titanfeder Fox 40 etc .
Auf den Lenker hab ich verzichtet - hab ich vor nem Monat erst brechen sehen 
dafür Sapim CX ray.


----------



## neikless (22. März 2010)

ich +-80kg fahre federn zw 450 - 600
450 super weich (DH) (fahre ich eigentlich nicht mehr)
500 - 550 passt fast immer für alles
600 schön straff (slopestyle)


----------



## GM210 (22. März 2010)

@neikless:

fährst du denn noch flatty? oder war das auf die Vergangenheit bezogen?

Ich habe mit nem DHX5 175PSI und Bottom Out ganz raus einen sag von 29% mit einer 600er Feder.

Vielleicht besorg ich mir auch mal ne 550er Feder. Ich dachte bisher die sei mir zu weich.
Aber wenn man euch so hört sollte ich es wohl mal versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seniorsepp (22. März 2010)

@gm210  Das ist toll , aber dein gewicht muss ich raten


----------



## neikless (22. März 2010)

sind erfahungswerte also ich denke ü 550 wäre mir dann doch im flatline zuviel 
tendenzielle denke ich aber federn lieber etwas straffer/härter dafür weniger luftdruck


----------



## seniorsepp (22. März 2010)

@neikless 
Danke für deine Ausführungen ,aber dass hilft mir nicht weiter 
Wenn ich 4cross fahren will nehm ich das SS (Intense ) 
Ich brauch Erfahrungen in meiner Gewichtsklasse Ü 100 und jemanden der sich auf eine 
Federhärte beschränkt und den ganzen Federweg ausnutzt - danke trotzdem.


----------



## neikless (22. März 2010)

ich nutz mit jeder feder den gesammten federweg , muss man dann eben abstimmen 

es gibt sicher rider um < +->100kg die dir hier auskunft geben können , will
ja keine namen nennen auch wenn er aus mainz kommt 

mir glaubst du ja eh nix mehr (ha ha)


----------



## seniorsepp (22. März 2010)

genau - trotzdem danke


----------



## dragon-777 (22. März 2010)

Nach dem ich reflexartig eine hÃ¤rtere, sprich 500er Feder kaufen wollte, haben die netten Menschen im Shop der Wahl die Stirn in Falten geworfen und mich mal wieder an die guten elektronischen Hilfsmittel erinnert, z.B.:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Kommt fÃ¼r den 105kg Fahrer mit 33% Sag auf: 441er, also die 450er Feder â keine Ahnung ob's das bei Dir hinkommt, bei mir war es bei den letzten RÃ¤dern immer ok (Bullit, Demo, Spicy Test mit DHX RC4).


----------



## neikless (22. März 2010)

http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/


----------



## retrospecs (22. März 2010)

@ seniorsepp:
Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 100 KG und fahre rein race-orientiert Downhill. Ich fahre in meinem Flatline einen Cane Creek Double Barrel mit einer 550er Feder und nutze dabei (progressiv) den vollen Federweg aus. Bin vorher auch einer 450er Feder gefahren und fand die definitiv zu weich. Allerdings bervorzuge ich einen eher straffen Hinterbau welcher mir spürbar Feedback vom Hinterrad gibt. Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Info ja.


----------



## seniorsepp (22. März 2010)

das is prima - fahr den bos auch mit 550 er mit 108 kg angezogen 
Den Endanschlagsgummi hab ich aber bis jetzt nicht gebraucht 
Fühlt sich selbst bei mir noch straff an - danke dir 
@ neikless - der Calculator is total allgemein und bullshit !!


----------



## neikless (22. März 2010)

dann passt ihr ja gut zusammen  



(also du und dein dämpfer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (22. März 2010)

105 + kg fahre 550 feder.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. März 2010)

90kg inkl. Ausrüstung bin ne 500er Feder gefahren, hat perfekt gepasst!


----------



## seniorsepp (22. März 2010)

dann lieg ich ja genau richtig - danke


----------



## Soulbrother (23. März 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> Wie schwer seit ihr und welche Federhärte fahrt ihr ?
> Hab den Eindruck als wäre meine 550er zu hart für 105kg ( BOS Stoy )



Da würde ich dir Recht geben!

*Hab naggisch 100Kg !*
Mir wäre 550 wohl auch zu hart.BOS Stoy und RC4 erlauben ja aufgrund ihrer Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten vergleichsweise weichere Federn zu fahren als Roco und DHX.Beim DHX hätte ich eine 550er genommen,beim RC4 passt mir die 500er aber perfekt.Sowohl vom Sag,30% bei einer Umdrehung Vorspannung, als auch vom restlichen Federverhalten.


----------



## seniorsepp (23. März 2010)

cool test ich aus - das Ding sollte wenigstens einmal pro Abfahrt durchschlagen


----------



## Soulbrother (25. März 2010)

Fährt hier eigentlich noch einer von euch Flatlinern beim Dirtmasters in Winterberg mit,oder lasst ihr mich da alle alleine?


----------



## Deleted175796 (25. März 2010)

ich guck dir zu, bin leider nicht am start


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. März 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Fährt hier eigentlich noch einer von euch Flatlinern beim Dirtmasters in Winterberg mit,oder lasst ihr mich da alle alleine?



Ich komm dir nur zugucken


----------



## GM210 (25. März 2010)

Ich komm auch nur Knipsen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja dieses Jahr mein erstes Rennen dort bestreiten. Klappt aber mit der Vorbereitung zeitlich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (25. März 2010)

ich muss wieder filmen


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. März 2010)

Können uns dort ja mal treffen und ein Bierchen zischen


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. März 2010)

heat schrieb:


> Also meine quietscht mit Avid Scheiben und hin und wiedermal wenn es richtig feucht ist und die Beläge gut unten sind. Also quasi qiuetscht meine Saint sogut wie nie.
> 
> Deine etwa?



Und nochmal an alles mit Saint. Bei den meisten quietscht die ja nicht. Was fahrt ihr da für Beläge? Hinten isses dermaßen extrem bei mir. Hab die originalen Beläge drin. Heute beim fahren war´s ein Ding der unmöglichkeit. Die Bremse hat mich und alle anderen auf der Strecke abgelenkt .  Kool Stopbeläge hab ich noch da. Bin am überlegen hinten auch auf der Schraubenkopfseite vom Adapter den Lack wegzunehmen und die Beläge gescheit anzuphasen


----------



## GM210 (25. März 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Können uns dort ja mal treffen und ein Bierchen zischen



wär ich für  wenn denn das Wetter so bombe wird wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Soulbrother (25. März 2010)

der_vierte schrieb:


> ich guck dir zu, bin leider nicht am start





Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ich komm dir nur zugucken





GM210 schrieb:


> Ich komm auch nur Knipsen.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja dieses Jahr mein erstes Rennen dort bestreiten. Klappt aber mit der Vorbereitung zeitlich leider nicht.





Jendo schrieb:


> ich muss wieder filmen





Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Können uns dort ja mal treffen und ein Bierchen zischen



Schade,schade...na dann macht ihr halt den "Guck",ich mach den "Fahr" und danach machen wir zusammen am Getränkestand beim 2. Steinfeld den "Zisch"  



Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Und nochmal an alles mit Saint. Bei den meisten quietscht die ja nicht. Was fahrt ihr da für Beläge? Hinten isses dermaßen extrem bei mir. Hab die originalen Beläge drin. Heute beim fahren war´s ein Ding der unmöglichkeit. Die Bremse hat mich und alle anderen auf der Strecke abgelenkt .  Kool Stopbeläge hab ich noch da. Bin am überlegen hinten auch auf der Schraubenkopfseite vom Adapter den Lack wegzunehmen und die Beläge gescheit anzuphasen



Die Speichenspannung deiner Deemax dürfte demnach zu niedrig sein!
Zieh die mal richtig fest an.Damit beseitigst du mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht nur das Quietschen,sondern sorgst auch damit vor,daß sich im dümmsten Falle (Sturz u. schräge Landung) keine Speichen aushängen können!


----------



## Boni (25. März 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Und nochmal an alles mit Saint. Bei den meisten quietscht die ja nicht. Was fahrt ihr da für Beläge? Hinten isses dermaßen extrem bei mir. Hab die originalen Beläge drin. Heute beim fahren war´s ein Ding der unmöglichkeit. Die Bremse hat mich und alle anderen auf der Strecke abgelenkt .  Kool Stopbeläge hab ich noch da. Bin am überlegen hinten auch auf der Schraubenkopfseite vom Adapter den Lack wegzunehmen und die Beläge gescheit anzuphasen



Hi!
Die Kombination Deemax und Saint neigt zum extremen Schreien (die Hölle wars in Osternohe).
Habe auch lange mit Scheiben, neuen Belägen und Laufradsätzen experimentiert. Geholfen hat: Laufradsatz nachzentrieren (Speichenspannung gleichmäßig erhöht), Beläge anfasen und Bremssattel extrem genau ausrichten. Scheiben sind mittlerweile die Floating von Shimano.

Grüße Boni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (25. März 2010)

Ah thx Boni und Souli. Was fährst du für Beläge? Und ja, meine Deemax sind aktuell nicht gerade die gespanntesten. Habe die ganze Zeit gewartet mir ´nen Zentrierstände zu kaufen, bisher aber kein Geld. Muss ich mal pi mal Daumen nachspannen, an de rSchwinge ode rGabel ´nen Abstandshalter basteln oder beim Kumpel im Laden machen. Der hat aber soweit ich weiß keinen Adapter für 20mm Achse bzw. hinten. Den Minoura wollte ich mir kaufen und von Mavic oder DT-Swiss gibts ja Adapter für 20mm etc. um die Naben gescheit auf die Schnellspannhalter von den Ständern zu setzen


----------



## Boni (26. März 2010)

Hi!
Ich fahre die Shimano gesintert.

Grüß Boni


----------



## Ikonoklast (26. März 2010)

Wann sind Dirtmasters? Fährt hier jemand Lizenz Herren Klasse mit, kann man da vorher mal dort trainieren?


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. März 2010)

Die Dirtmasterline kann man doch parallel zur normalen DH-Strecke in Wibe im Normalbetieb fahren oder?


----------



## neikless (27. März 2010)

ja ein mal pro tag, den rest des tages stehst du am lift an !
ist mir echt zu viel masse da fahr ich lieber irgendwo relaxed ...

viel spass und erfolg an die racer fanboys und paparazzi


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. März 2010)

So, Laufräder nachgezogen, Beläge hinten rausgeschmissen. Die Beläge sahen bescheiden aus. Die Kanten waren "bröckelig". Hab die nochmal abgezogen und mit der Schlüsselfeile angefast und nochmal verschmirgelt. Jetzt pissts leider. Kann´s kaum erwarten zu testen ob´s geholfen hat. Die Beläge müssen jetzt aber auch erstmal kurz wieder eingefahren werden. Hoffe ich hab dann meine Ruhe


----------



## dragon-777 (27. März 2010)

Es fÃ¤hrt. Nach dem ich mich hier nur mit dem Rahmen rein gemogelt habe, jetzt auch das ganze Rad.
Sattel kommt noch in schwarz, schwarze Alusteckachse, goldene Schrauben an der LG1 weg, Labels auf den Felgen runter und hinten eine lÃ¤ngere Bremsleitung â dann sollte es erst mal reichen.


----------



## numinisflo (27. März 2010)

Schönes Rad, guter Aufbau!


----------



## Sw!tch (27. März 2010)

Wow, richtig klasse!
Sattel kann ruhig so bleiben


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. März 2010)

sehr stimmig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seniorsepp (28. März 2010)

neuer bashguard


----------



## scratch (28. März 2010)

Flatline fahren aber kein Geld für'n Montageständer


----------



## dragon-777 (28. März 2010)

scratch schrieb:


> Flatline fahren aber kein Geld für'n Montageständer



Ja, man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. April 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Fährt hier eigentlich noch einer von euch Flatlinern beim Dirtmasters in Winterberg mit,oder lasst ihr mich da alle alleine?



Hab zumind. einen Startplatz,bin aber noch nicht genauer in die Planungen eingegangen.

So wieder zurück aus Brasilien.Beinahe hätte ich das Flatty da im Dschungel gelassen aber mich in letzter Minute doch noch umentschieden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. April 2010)

Servus,
im Streifen "Follow Me" wird das neue Flatline WC zu sehen sein.
In lila vom Gulevich.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/follow-me-mexico-2010.html

@ Soulbrother
nein dieses Jahr bin ich nicht dabei. Ich werde auch nicht so vor Ort sein.
Aber die Daumen drücke ich dir natürlich


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. April 2010)

geiles Teil 
un geiler Streifen freu mich schon aufs fertige Video


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. April 2010)

Hallo! Heute!


----------



## Soulbrother (3. April 2010)

Hey Jungs,

frohe Ostern und dicke Eier euch allen 

LG bei Sonne,Strand und Meer von FuerteVentura


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. April 2010)

Dick sind die Eier nicht. Aber bund nach der Ausfahrt eben.......

edit: apropos. geile sau das Flatline über uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (3. April 2010)

Danke Giuliano.B ! Und Freue Ostern!!!


----------



## Deleted175796 (5. April 2010)

auch so frohe ostern...
sehr schönes flatty, vll kann ich heute abend eins von meinem reinstellen


----------



## Deleted175796 (6. April 2010)

hier mal mein rahmen.... ist noch nicht ganz fertig und kommt iwie etwas bescheiden rüber  letzte farbreste werden noch weggeäzt weil der abeizer nicht alles geschafft hat, hab einfach mal drauflosgeschliffen mit 240er papier, kann sich in echt richtig sehen lassen, evtl gibts morgen schon vernünftige bilder und mit ganz viel glück den halbfertigen aufbau..


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. April 2010)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Es fährt. Nach dem ich mich hier nur mit dem Rahmen rein gemogelt habe, jetzt auch das ganze Rad.
> Sattel kommt noch in schwarz, schwarze Alusteckachse, goldene Schrauben an der LG1 weg, Labels auf den Felgen runter und hinten eine längere Bremsleitung  dann sollte es erst mal reichen.



Ist das ein ganz altes XTR Schaltwerk? Das ist doch fast zu schade das du es eventuell abreißt.


----------



## Ikonoklast (7. April 2010)

Ja, sieht nach 94 oder 95 aus!, Super Schaltwerk und doch nicht zu schade, ist ja zum fahren da, wenns kaputt is ists eben futsch


----------



## dragon-777 (7. April 2010)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Ja, sieht nach 94 oder 95 aus!, Super Schaltwerk und doch nicht zu schade, ist ja zum fahren da, wenns kaputt is ists eben futsch



Ja, ist ein 95er aus einer vollständigen Gruppe. Da ich noch auf ein neues warte, muss es jetzt kurz hier arbeiten  und so lange wird halt nichts abgerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momerx (7. April 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/612320 



... endlich sind Dee Mäxe gekommen ... die Saison kann starten ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. April 2010)

schickes Ding, viel Spaß!


----------



## dragon-777 (7. April 2010)

Sehr sehr geil. Das Grün ist der Hammer.


----------



## retrospecs (7. April 2010)

Für meinen Geschmack zu viel Weiß! Der Aufbau ist allerdings top und das Grün gefällt mir auch sehr.


----------



## Edmonton (7. April 2010)

Mir gefällt es richtig gut.
Besonders die Rahmenfarbe.


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. April 2010)

Gefällt!


----------



## heat (8. April 2010)

Aufkleber von den Felgen abkrubbeln!


----------



## momerx (8. April 2010)

Aufkleber ??  ... Aukleber bekommst bei Ebay ... ist gelackt, und das is auch gut so ...  
... aber danke für die ganzen Blumen ... mir gefällts ja auch ... sind hier aber wirklich viele schicke Teile unterwegs ...


----------



## qwwq20091 (9. April 2010)

sieht schön aus!!! viel spass!!


----------



## heat (10. April 2010)

momerx schrieb:


> Aufkleber ??  ... Aukleber bekommst bei Ebay ... ist gelackt, und das is auch gut so ...
> ... aber danke für die ganzen Blumen ... mir gefällts ja auch ... sind hier aber wirklich viele schicke Teile unterwegs ...




Oh mein Gott! Nicht im Ernst? Ich weiss nicht, das nicht so meins. Aber sonst ists fett! Das so das einzige Makel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (12. April 2010)

Aktuelles aus Meenz: Neuer Easton Havoc DH Lowriser und -LRS,desweiteren ersetzt der 222er Roco den bisherigen 243er in der FR-Version













Die Zeit vergeht so schnell,hab heute so nebenbei festgestellt,daß ich vor 8 Monaten zum letzten mal auf meinem Flaty unterwegs war 

Das wird sich spätestens am 24. aber wieder ändern 


@MOS: bekommst gleich Arbeit


----------



## retrospecs (13. April 2010)

Sehr schön und sehr stimmig aufgebaut. Gefällt mir!


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2010)

FETT


----------



## Jendo (13. April 2010)

Hast Du den Lenker mal gewogen?


----------



## Deleted175796 (13. April 2010)

sehr geil souly...

für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben oder interessiert, mein raw-flatty:




noch nicht ganz der letzte schliff, aber bald gibts bilder vom kompletten


----------



## Soulbrother (13. April 2010)

Danke,die Stickeranzahl auf den Felgen hab ich erst mal halbiert,ist mir aber immer noch zu viel,das übrige Paar werde ich noch ein bissl überarbeiten 
Die Schwinge ist auch schon ohne Dekor,jetzt gehts noch an den Hauptrahmen...da hab ich mich aber noch nicht entschieden wie es letztendlich wird!

Jaa,den Lenker hatte ich sogar im Dezember schon,hier im thread,gewogen!
Hast du wohl verpasst Robert?! 314g 

Himmelarsch ...ist der Rahmen in raw geil,wie schon zu Beginn der erste Proto damals war  ...bitte jetzt noch durch eine gelungene Teileauswahl perfektionieren,die Dämpferwahl ist ja schon mal perfekt 

Es wäre interressant zu wissen wieviel der Lack ausmacht,kannst du bitte mal den Rahmen wiegen,mit oder ohne Dämpfer...ist egal!
Dürfte auch Gr.M sein?


----------



## Deleted175796 (13. April 2010)

danke danke 
ich glaub der aufbau wird dir gefallen weil ich auch sehr aufs gewicht achte...
kommt ne schwarze 888 RC2X rein mit dual air kit (2,9 kilo), sunline direct mount, formula bianco bremsen, hope pro 2 / ex 729 (bald andere felgen, aber auch schwarze), thomson elite stütze und gestrippter SLR TT sattel, hope bolt sattelklemme, komplett X0, dura ace kassette usw usf. 
gewicht liegt am ende <17kilo (alles auf präzisionswaage gewogen) und das mit den klotzlaufrädern.. da gehen nämlich noch 500gramm runter 

achja, aktuelles rahmengewicht ohne achse sind genau 5200gramm (M) mit 240er roco air WC... stahlfeder und lack wiegt schon einiges


----------



## san_andreas (13. April 2010)

@Soulbrother: immer wieder schön, dein Flatty. Von den Decals finde ichs auch perfekt (bis auf den kleinen Flatline-Pro-Schriftzug, der kann noch weg).

@der_vierte: die raw-Optik paßt optimal zum Flatline ! Bin auf den Rest gespannt.


----------



## Sw!tch (13. April 2010)

> raw-flatty



mhhhh subbadubba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (13. April 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Jaa,den Lenker hatte ich sogar im Dezember schon,hier im thread,gewogen!
> Hast du wohl verpasst Robert?! 314g



Ich bin nur vergesslich


----------



## Jambo12 (13. April 2010)

@Souly,

Richtig geil dein Flatline 

Hier mal meins, Kettenschutz ist aber mittlerweile schon ab und kleinigkeiten RAW. Kommt demnächst ein aktuelleres Bild


----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2010)

^^thx,mach mal aktuelle Bilder 



san_andreas schrieb:


> @Soulbrother: immer wieder schön, dein Flatty. Von den Decals finde ichs auch perfekt (bis auf den kleinen Flatline-Pro-Schriftzug, der kann noch weg).



 warts mal ab Chris,ist noch nicht fertig,schonmal soviel...der "Kleine" wird bleiben 
Der liebe MOS war fleißig (thx buddy ) und hat mir umgehend meine 2 Vorstellungsvarianten am PC umgesetzt,jetzt muß ich mich nur noch entscheiden!

Raw-Aufbau: darauf bin ich auch sehr gespannt


----------



## momerx (14. April 2010)

Houly Mouly ... das RAW is ja vielleicht *FÄTT* * *... wenn mal anders dann so ... wenn dann bei mir allerdings mit "richtiger" Feder ... aber jeder wie er es mag ... bin echt mal auf den Aufbau gespannt ... was kommen denn für Decals drauf ???


----------



## Deleted175796 (14. April 2010)

danke 
der dämpfer geht wie sau, irgendwo muss das gewicht ja auch runter...
außerdem wollte ich das mit dem rot am dämpfer und dem kleinen zughebel so haben  der roco coil ist mir dann einfach zu schwer gewesen 
decals überlege ich ja auch immer noch... vll lasse ichs nackt? ich weiss es nicht, hab noch nen roten aufklebersatz, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig.. die decals vom jako auf seinem flatty find ich zb sehr gelungen 
hoffe ich krieg den bock bis zum wochenende fertig, wollte samstag mal wieder fahren nach - öhm ca 6monaten.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. April 2010)

Entweder so lassen oder den klassische Rocky Schriftzug in rot. Ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (14. April 2010)

denke auch es bleibt clean...

btw: hab noch nen thomson x4 50mm vorbau über, jemand interesse? ist günstig abzugeben


----------



## numinisflo (14. April 2010)

Absolut geil das Rawline!


----------



## heat (14. April 2010)

der_vierte schrieb:


> danke
> der dämpfer geht wie sau, irgendwo muss das gewicht ja auch runter...



Sowohl als auch sehe ich das genauso!

Raw ist fett, hast den selber gemacht?


----------



## Deleted175796 (15. April 2010)

danke 

jap, hab ich selbst gemacht, war ne schweinearbeit...


----------



## heat (15. April 2010)

der_vierte schrieb:


> danke
> 
> jap, hab ich selbst gemacht, war ne schweinearbeit...



Und wie, wenn man fragen darf? Sandgestrahlt und dann geschmiergelt? Oder nur ageschliffen?


----------



## Deleted175796 (15. April 2010)

ich hab so viel probiert, dass ich jetzt nichtmal mehr nen überblick hab.
der lack war so hartnäckig wie kein anderer...
habs erst mit mittlerem strahlkorund probiert, konnteste vergessen...
die strahlkabine war aber auch nicht der renner , bzw der kompressor.
dann hab ichs mit abbeizer ausm baumarkt probiert, schön in frischhaltefolie eingewickelt hat der dann auch erstmal das gröbste runtergenommen, alles andere hab ich dann versuch mit natronlauge runterzubekommen, was dann auch ganz gut geklappt hat, schweissnähte einmal mit ner messingdrahtbürste rüber (macht überhaupt keine kratzer! und sieht super aus) und dann hab ich mit 240er papier alles halbwegs schön geschliffen, soll ja noch ein bisschen rough aussehen 
alles in allem wars die größte mistarbeit die ich jeh gemacht hab und ich hab aufgehört die stunden zu zählen die ich damit beschäftigt war 
beste grüße


----------



## Soulbrother (15. April 2010)

Es hat sich aber gelohnt,das ist die Hauptsache


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. April 2010)

der_vierte schrieb:


> ich hab so viel probiert, dass ich jetzt nichtmal mehr nen überblick hab.
> der lack war so hartnäckig wie kein anderer...
> habs erst mit mittlerem strahlkorund probiert, konnteste vergessen...
> die strahlkabine war aber auch nicht der renner , bzw der kompressor.
> ...



Hut ab vor soviel Mut. Finde das Ergebnis sehr ansprechend. Ist das Dein erster Versuch gewesen oder hast Du das bei anderen Rahmen schon mal gemacht.

mfg


----------



## Deleted175796 (15. April 2010)

@ souly: find ich auch 

@ lebowski: war mein erster versuch bei meinem eigenen, wir haben ein canyon und noch ein ironhorse zeitgleich entlackt, das war 3 mal einfacherer


----------



## heat (15. April 2010)

der_vierte schrieb:


> @ souly: find ich auch
> 
> @ lebowski: war mein erster versuch bei meinem eigenen, wir haben ein canyon und noch ein ironhorse zeitgleich entlackt, das war 3 mal einfacherer



Qualität! 

Ajo, cool. Danke für die Antwort. Muss mir das mal durchn Kopf gehn lassen, das sieht schon sau stark aus!
Willst du den dann noch Klarlacken oder lässt ihn komplett so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (15. April 2010)

bleibt so... evtl mal wieder drüberschleifen und gut.. soll ja raw sein.

über die qualität von dem lack brauch man sich aber echt keine sorgen machen, sind ja auch 250gramm runter gegangen


----------



## heat (15. April 2010)

hehehe

naja, ich würd nen Klarlack drüber machen. Das Alu ist dann Flecken und Streusalzempfindlich.


----------



## Ikonoklast (16. April 2010)

Klarlack ist bei Alu nicht notwendig, weil es eh sofort eine Oxidschicht bildet...


----------



## seniorsepp (16. April 2010)

genau und das wird dann auch vom Salz nicht angegriffen - der rahmen sieht nach einem monat aus wie Sch.... ! das funktioniert nur wenn du ihn polierst oder eben lackierst oder besser farblos eloxierst


----------



## seniorsepp (16. April 2010)

deeloxiert und poliert - relativ pflegeleicht , wird aber auch immer wieder etwas dunkler und muss nachpoliert werden .


----------



## neikless (16. April 2010)

... also mein SS (raw) sieht auch nach einem jahr nicht so schlimm aus ...
dank regelmäsigen schlammpackungen und gartenschlauch duschen
verändert sich die optik ständig , immer in wunderschönem rustic-raw-look
(ok im winter und bei streusalz bin ich es nicht gefahren)
poliert sieht mMn fürchterlich aus und klarlack naja auch nicht prall 
... also wenn du nicht im winter ständig durch den salz shredderst lass es so !


----------



## seniorsepp (16. April 2010)

dein SS in raw ist ja auch farblos eloxiert - hab nämlich auch eins


----------



## neikless (16. April 2010)




----------



## Deleted175796 (16. April 2010)

raw ist halt raw... 
ich mach da doch keinen klarlack drauf, dann wiegts mehr und wirkt nicht mehr so gut, schleif ich halt alle paar wochen mal nach, ist doch nicht euer brot 
aber man muss ja an allem rummeckern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seniorsepp (16. April 2010)

wollt ausnahmsweise mal nicht meckern - wird halt a bisserl dunkler mit der zeit - passt scho - zeig mal Bilder vom Komplettrad


----------



## neikless (16. April 2010)

der senior kann nicht ohne ...


----------



## Soulbrother (18. April 2010)

Neues Design am Rahmendekor und bereinigte Felgenaufkleber 











]


----------



## dortmund biker (18. April 2010)

das mit den rahmendecals gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. April 2010)

schöner wäre sicher das augeklebte 3D Decal, aber schick ises trotzdem.


----------



## neikless (18. April 2010)

chic bis auf den ed hardy sticker am oberrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seniorsepp (18. April 2010)

was soll das mit den schwarzen Vierecken ? Wurde da was zensiert ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. April 2010)

gerade beim durchstöbern von den News gesehen.


----------



## dragon-777 (18. April 2010)

Es mag ja leichter und neuer und Ã¼berhaupt was auch immer sein, aber es kommt nicht an das "alte" ran. Habe letzte Woche im Bikepark in Osternohe noch mal eins von den Special-Edition-Modellen in lila gesehen â das ist und bleibt einfach der Hammer.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (18. April 2010)

@Hunter-dirt: Wo hast du das pic in den News gefunden? Gibt es dort noch irgend eine Beschreibung oder Text?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. April 2010)

sorry habe mich falsch ausgedrückt müsste beim _Grinsekater_ im Sea Otter Album rum gammeln. Habe dabei auf die hübsche Dame gedrückt:


----------



## Deleted175796 (19. April 2010)

gestern in willingen bei bestem wetter erste probefahrt des lightflattys 
bild ist etwas groß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fährt genial... am boden liegts noch satt wie eh und jeh, fühlt sich halt noch nach nem bigbike an, aber DANN wenn man kurven fährt merkt man erst das gewicht, oder in der luft... dann fühlts sich einfach wunderbar leicht an  whips und tabletops klappen 1a! enge turns sind kein problem, trotz der länge... mit der sehr tiefen front ist das teil auf jeden fall ne waffe 
auf der DH strecke in willingen ist das rad einfach nur verdammt gut aufgehoben, am boden satt und bei den großen sprüngen superleicht zu handeln und gaaanz ruhig. ich bin begeistert 
achja nochwas: der roco air wc begeistert mich immer wieder


----------



## RattleHead (19. April 2010)

@dragon: Ich fage mir ab ob das neue rahmen wirklich soviel leichter ist als das alte version, weil die test in Freeride nicht ein echtes licht bike dastelt, und das Fox 40 gegenuber das 888 leichter ist. Sol vielleicht max 300 gram sein. 

Das das zwertepunkt tiefer liegen soll ist mein meinung nach kwats, weil das dampfer ins neue hoger befestigt ist, das unterrorh hoher sits, aldus mit ein bischen math einfach nicht wahr sein kan. Das llen ist marketing und das heutigem ist einfacher zu machen, die rohre sind billiger, das geld gewin grosser. Aus management gesehen ein gutes move.


----------



## RattleHead (19. April 2010)

@ der 4; cool pic


----------



## dragon-777 (19. April 2010)

RattleHead schrieb:


> @dragon: Ich fage mir ab ob das neue rahmen wirklich soviel leichter ist als das alte version, weil die test in Freeride nicht ein echtes licht bike dastelt, und das Fox 40 gegenuber das 888 leichter ist. Sol vielleicht max 300 gram sein.
> 
> Das das zwertepunkt tiefer liegen soll ist mein meinung nach kwats, weil das dampfer ins neue hoger befestigt ist, das unterrorh hoher sits, aldus mit ein bischen math einfach nicht wahr sein kan. Das llen ist marketing und das heutigem ist einfacher zu machen, die rohre sind billiger, das geld gewin grosser. Aus management gesehen ein gutes move.



Genau  und deshalb fahre ich das alte.


----------



## mussso (19. April 2010)

Braucht jemand ein Flatty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seniorsepp (19. April 2010)

wie light ist denn die Kiste jetzt ? Ich komm mit federdämpfer und fox 40 nicht 
unter 17,8 kilo


----------



## dortmund biker (19. April 2010)

> Braucht jemand ein Flatty?


ja. brings morgen vorbei.


----------



## dragon-777 (19. April 2010)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> ja. brings morgen vorbei.



Ich würde es sogar abholen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. April 2010)

sieht sehr interessant aus. Und die Lösung mit dem Steuerrohr ist dir sehr gut gelungen.
Nur die Aufkleber der Felge hätte ich gelassen.



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Neues Design am Rahmendekor und bereinigte Felgenaufkleber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. April 2010)

War gerade in den heiligen Hallen und haben ein 2010er WC geholt. Sehr, sehr geil. Allein bei Bikeaction zu schaffen würde ich lustig finden. Das Ambiente ist richtig geil. Mr. Lenzen ist auch rumgerannt


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. April 2010)

was treibt dich dazu ein 2010er WC zu *holen*?


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. April 2010)

Das ist fürn Laden vom Kumpel. Ich fahr weiter mein SE  und freu mich umso mehr Rocky Mountain zu fahren


----------



## Ikonoklast (19. April 2010)

Mich würde interessieren, was der neue Hinterbau wiegt.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (19. April 2010)

Ich find das neue Flatline einiges geiler - hat nicht mehr diese übermässig geschwungene Damenrad optik... 

Bisher konnte ich dem Bike nichts abgewinnen - aber in der neuen Ausführung ist es interessant finde ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (20. April 2010)

@senior: 16,8 mit airdämpfer und 888...
an den laufrädern gehen aber noch 500gramm und die kefü soll noch optimiert werden, die schläuche fallen dann durch die neuen felgen auch weg, dürfte dann ziemlich genau an die 16kilo kommen.
bilder gibts morgen vom kompletten, wollte doch erstmal fahren 

@ der über mir:
geschwungene damenrad optik? ich find der neue hinterbau hat eher nen schwulen touch als der alte... das ganze rad allgemein 
hm...


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. April 2010)

Mit der Steckachse hinten isses jetzt schön gelöst. Geil finde ich die Schriftzüge mit dem "Bromont Schladming....."


----------



## mussso (20. April 2010)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> ja. brings morgen vorbei.






dragon-777 schrieb:


> Ich würde es sogar abholen.




Alles kein Problem wenn ihr das nötige Kleingeld bereithaltet.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. April 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> sieht sehr interessant aus. Und die Lösung mit dem Steuerrohr ist dir sehr gut gelungen.
> Nur die Aufkleber der Felge hätte ich gelassen.



Ich mach dir spätestens zum WE mal ein "Komplettbild",evtl. in Winterberg,dann guckste nochmal


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. April 2010)

ahh sach nicht sowas! Ich will auch endlich wieder biken!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. April 2010)

an was scheiterts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. April 2010)

An 2 Krankenhausbesuchen. Davon eine OP (Alte Narben die sich verwachsen haben + Blinddarm) und beim zweiten mal hatten sie keine Ahnung was mir fehlt.

Ist fast 4 Wochen her und noch keine richtige Besserung in Sicht


----------



## Deleted175796 (20. April 2010)

wie versprochen ein bild von meinem flatty:





ist auch im fotoalbum zu bewundern mit partlist


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. April 2010)

sau geil!


----------



## Jambo12 (20. April 2010)

Nice


----------



## njoerd (20. April 2010)

auf jeden 
und hammer gewicht für ein flatline


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. April 2010)

@Mr.Freeride
dann wünsch ich dir ganz schnell gute besserung


----------



## seniorsepp (20. April 2010)

das Ding hat trotz Cross-Country-Bremse und Lack-Kur niemals unter 17 Kilo - Check nochmal deine Waage . An dem Ding is bis auf den Dämpfer wirklich nix richtig leicht -
oder hast du so viel Material vom Rahmen abgeschliffen ?


----------



## Deleted175796 (20. April 2010)

erstmal ebenso gute besserung an den Mr. Freeride 

zum senior:
wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...
cross country bremse? ich bitte dich... 
die bremse gibts als greg minnaar downhillversion   und ist von tausenden fahrern im bikepark und downhilleinsatz erprobt und für gut empfunden... 
alle formula K-bremsen (puro und bianco eingeschlossen) sind für alle einsatzbereiche geeignet und funktionieren bestens, oder muss es unbedingt ne gustav M oder gatorbrake 6 piston sein ?
du weisst ja auch nicht wie viel ich wiege 
zum thema nichts richtig leichtes..
die gabel wiegt so viel wie ne boxxer wc, der dämpfer ist - wie du schon sagtest - ein luftikus, slr tt ohne bezug, komplett x0, komplett thomson elite, leichter flatbar, lx kurbel mit 83er achse (699gramm mit lager) sind ne ansage, ebenso die 380gramm leichten low profile pedale oder die 11-21er dura ace kassette welche meiner meinung nach die leichteste bezahlbare kassette ist... 
laufräder sind noch etwas moppelig, 2250gramm mit den ex 729ern sind echt nicht sonderlich leicht, aber mit ztr flow und dt revo/comp mix wäre man bei 1750gramm... 
erzähl mir nicht das nur irgendein teil an meinem rad nicht leicht ist (außer die laufräder, aber die sind alles andere als schwer oder dafür ausschlaggebend ob ein komplettrad nun leicht ist oder nicht)..
der lack hat noch 250gramm ausgemacht und die aluachse im hinterbau wiegt auch nur nen fliegenschiss...

ich frage mich eher was du so krampfhaft an deinem rad festhälst mit den bleikurbeln und bremsen und 850gramm reifen 
wenn ich deine laufradkombi mit tubeless fahren würde, dann wäre ich nachher bei glatten 16kg... 
aber ich will hier keinen krieg führen, akzeptier doch einfach mein rad (und vll das es einfach noch n kilo leichter ist als deines) und die sache hat sich... 
ich weiss was ich hab und was ich nicht haben will (zb nen big betty, aber ich hab hier nicht vor das leichteste der welt zu bauen, sondern das für MICH leichtmöglichste und perfekt zu mir passenste  )
netten gruß

ps: das rad hing an ner ordentlichen waage die zu 100% richtig geht und vorher wurden alle gewichte mit einer ebenso richtig laufenden präzisionswaage gewogen, und das gesamtgewicht hat sich am ende fast überschnitten


----------



## Sw!tch (20. April 2010)

bestes


----------



## seniorsepp (20. April 2010)

Lx Kurbel in 83mm - genau - ich lach mich tot - schöne HONE 
Schlechtes Luftfahrwerk und Blei -Laufräder - ich frag mich was dass soll ?
Fatty light ??? Schon mal was von rotierenden Massen gehört ?
Ich hoffe du kommst irgendwann mal nach Les Gets oder Morzine und dann wirst du verstehen wozu man Bremsen braucht ..... oder hast du 60 kg ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (20. April 2010)

was ist dein scheiss problem?
hone gab es nie in 83mm


----------



## seniorsepp (20. April 2010)

LX gab es nie in 83 - bist du wütend - find ich süß


----------



## Deleted175796 (20. April 2010)

switch, lass uns einfach weiterlachen 
ich hab ja lange überlegt es zu schreiben, aber wenn ich so blöd von der seite angefahren werde:
dafür sieht mein flatline 100 mal heißer aus als dein vollgebappter eimer


----------



## seniorsepp (20. April 2010)

Märchenstunde zu Ende ? geht´s jetzt ins Bettchen ? Schlaf süß


----------



## rumpf (20. April 2010)

@ der_vierte Das Bike sieht für mich auch echt leicht aus und ich wüßte nicht was man noch sinnvoll leichter machen könnte 
Auf jeden Fall hat`s ne saubere cleane Optik 
@seniorsepp wenn du schon bei PDS bist wieso gibst du Morzine und warum um alles in der Welt Les Gets als als Bremsenbetonende Strecken an


----------



## seniorsepp (20. April 2010)

@rumpf - es geht hier net um die Optik sondern ums Gewicht in Kilo oder Gramm -
nicht darum ob etwas leicht aussieht ??? Tatsache ist dass das wichtigste am Rad ,
die Laufräder , alles andere als leicht sind und an dem Rad Teile verbaut sind die 
es in echt garnicht gibt ! Und rechnerisch das Gewicht im Leben nicht passen kann .
Das ist ein gewünschtes Gewicht ! Sowas nervt einfach .
die ganzen Mitläufer hier schreiben immer nur "toll" und "schön " aber mehr kommt da auch nicht - dass ist soooo traurig Jungs .....


----------



## dragon-777 (20. April 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> Lx Kurbel in 83mm - genau - ich lach mich tot - schöne HONE
> Schlechtes Luftfahrwerk und Blei -Laufräder - ich frag mich was dass soll ?
> Fatty light ??? Schon mal was von rotierenden Massen gehört ?
> Ich hoffe du kommst irgendwann mal nach Les Gets oder Morzine und dann wirst du verstehen wozu man Bremsen braucht ..... oder hast du 60 kg ??



Ich verstehe das Problem gerade auch nicht. Wenn ich die Gewichte mal von meiner Schleuder mit den aktuellen 18,7kg vergleiche, kommen die 2kg Differenz in der Summe schon zusammen. Und ja, extremes Konzept und mit Sicherheit kein für alle passendes Rad, aber das war hier nicht die Bedingung, um mitspielen zu dürfen, oder?? 
Ich finde das Teil wirklich gut und freue mich, dass mein unter 18kg Ziel bei weitem nicht das Limit ist.


----------



## seniorsepp (20. April 2010)

18,7 klingt für mich realistisch und ich find´s toll dass du dazu stehst Drache .
Ich mag halt die Märchenerzähler net  
 Gute nacht - er hat´s schon begriffen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. April 2010)

Leute, geht mehr Rad fahren. Ist ja schlimm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumpf (20. April 2010)

ÄÄÄH  Glaub ich hab geschrieben das die Optik schön clean ist oder ???
Aber auch so was will man denn noch groß leichter macher ???? 
Die 729 reißen`s nicht raus . Ich seh auf dem Foto weggelassene Gabelanschlaggummies superleichte Schlappen einen Sattel der sich auf`s Minnimum beschrenkt u.s.w. ..........
Wenn`s unter 17 ist würd mich nicht wundern würd aber auf jeden Fall zu den leichtesten hier gehören 
Für mich mit manchen Teilen zu leicht aber jeder wie er`s für SICH am besten findet


----------



## Deleted175796 (20. April 2010)

@ die anderen: danke euch  scheinbar gefällt es jedem sehr gut und bis jetzt hat es noch keiner bezweifelt was das teil wiegt und das machen die meisten eig als allererstes...
@senior:
wieso teile die es nicht gibt ? du hast doch DIE ahnung, dann wirste wohl erkennen das ich ne gerawte LX im 83er (!!) tretlagergehäuse stecken hab  
weisste was ich noch mache? ich mache NUR FÜR DICH ein bild wo es an der waage hängt und kopiere noch gleich die partlist mit den einzelgewichten hier rein 

speziell @ rumpf: die reifen sind alles andere als ultraleicht, die wiegen >1kg das stück und schläuche sind auch normale drin, nichtmal lightschläuche... mit muddy mary 2,35 gg single ply und nem av 14 (was sogar noch fahrbar ist, auf vielen deutschen strecken und hometracks sowie singletrails) wäre ich ja schon bei 16,4  daran sieht man mal wie ich nicht zwanghaft versucht habe hier mit irgendwelchen grämmchen zu kämpfen, wenn ichs noch leichter hätte haben wollen, dann hätte ichs noch leichter gemacht, fertig aus...


----------



## rumpf (20. April 2010)

Da schummelst du doch nur wieder und bläst Helium in den Rahmen oder so


----------



## njoerd (20. April 2010)

ich finds super. 
das gewicht hat mich beim fl immer abgeschreckt, weil das ss auch schon ziemlich wuchtig ist, man da aber auch viel machen kann, auf jeden fall hast du es geschafft mein interesse am flatline neu zu steigern


----------



## Sw!tch (20. April 2010)




----------



## Deleted175796 (20. April 2010)

erstmal nochmal danke an alle und an rumpf der es in den pornofred gesteckt hat 

das interessante ist ja, dass die karre mit dem schweren rahmen und den leichten anbauteilen irgendwie ne sehr gute gewichtsverteilung hat und sich jetzt trotz der nicht ganz so leichten laufräder (aber das wollte ich doch eh noch machen) irre gut fährt...
wie ichs geschrieben hab -> einfach bombenstabil und spurtreu wenns schnell und rough wird (wie wir das flatline halt kennen) aber wenns an den spurwechsel, ein gap oder nen anlieger geht, dann ist das - erstrecht durch den sehr steifen rahmen - so schön direkt und gezielt wie nichts anderes was ich bisher gefahren bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (20. April 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Leute, geht mehr Rad fahren. Ist ja schlimm!



Würde ich ja, aber hier ist's gerade so dunkel, da macht ein bisschen Frotzeln schon mehr Spass als sich zu verfahren.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. April 2010)

Mann kann sich auch am Tag auspowern


----------



## dragon-777 (20. April 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> ich finds super.
> das gewicht hat mich beim fl immer abgeschreckt, weil das ss auch schon ziemlich wuchtig ist, man da aber auch viel machen kann, auf jeden fall hast du es geschafft mein interesse am flatline neu zu steigern



Bin auch dem Hype um leichte Downhiller erlegen und habe lange am Flatline überlegt. Aber selbst mit den jetzt 18,7kg fährt es einfach geil. Wenn du keine Rennambitionen hast und auf das letzte Quentchen Beschleunigung angewiesen bist, ist das Rad einfach der Knaller. Verzeiht sehr viel, hilft bei rauhem Zeug wie Wildbad durch die Masse, tiefen Schwerpunkt und die Länge über viele Sachen hinweg, bei denen leichtes Zeug (demo mit sub 17,  Giant mit 16) schon zickt. Vermittelt sehr viel Ruhe und Sicherheit. Werde bei mir noch an den Rädern Gewicht sparen (Felgen und Reifen) und freue mich dann auf eine Saison, bei der mir das Rad helfen wird, deutlich schneller zu fahren.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. April 2010)

@Vierter
prima,klasse Gewicht und stimmiger Aufbau,optisch und technisch 

@Senior
die Gewichtsangabe ist definitiv keine "Märchenerzählerei" und ich weiß wovon ich rede:





Der Gewichtsunterschied unserer Gabeln beträgt  +175g,der unserer Rahmen -300g.Und wenn ich jetzt noch weiteren Kleinkram gegeneinander aufrechne,kann ich seiner Gewichtsangabe nur absolute Korrektheit bescheinigen!

Allerdings: ohne Anschlaggummis und ohne Taco ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## Deleted175796 (21. April 2010)

riesen dank souly  das nenn ich beleg 
anschlaggummis brauch ich nicht, die clips für die leitungen sind genau dort wo die gabel am "dicksten" ist, da knallt nichts an und die kraft wird halbwegs flächig verteilt...
du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich habe noch nie nen bash gefahren seit 05 jetzt und ebenso noch nie ein kettenblatt gekillt  
ich fahre schon ordentlich und auch auf harten strecken, aber scheinbar hab ich glück und ne gute linie  deshalb kein taco und keine srs oder ähnliches


----------



## neikless (21. April 2010)

jo souly dein VR steht ja noch am boden tztztz

allerfeinstes popcorn kino hier :
deshalb waren die trails heute nachmittag so frei und mein allein,
danke weiter machen ...

ich find das flatty auch nice ! auch wenn ich keins mehr fahren möchte !


----------



## GM210 (21. April 2010)

Oh Seniorsepp unser Menschenfreund hat wieder zugeschlagen. 

Ich begreife nicht, wie man von Haus aus so unfreundlich sein kann.

@der vierte: schönes Flatline


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. April 2010)

ja ich danke euch.


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. April 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> ich finds super.
> das gewicht hat mich beim fl immer abgeschreckt, weil das ss auch schon ziemlich wuchtig ist, man da aber auch viel machen kann, auf jeden fall hast du es geschafft mein interesse am flatline neu zu steigern



Kannst ja jetzt mal ne Runde im Deister drauf drehen


----------



## njoerd (21. April 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Kannst ja jetzt mal ne Runde im Deister drauf drehen



das würd ich zu gern mal machen  

was wiegt deins so? und hast vll ne partlist? einfach mal so zur info?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (21. April 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> das würd ich zu gern mal machen
> 
> was wiegt deins so? und hast vll ne partlist? einfach mal so zur info?



Puh am Anfang als ich es gewogen habe ziemlich genau 19kg.
Mittlerweile sind es wohl ein paar Gramm mehr...

Partliste hab ich nicht parat ;-)


----------



## Deleted175796 (22. April 2010)

sorry, falscher fred


----------



## heat (25. April 2010)

hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit Sixpack gesammelt? Es geht mir vorallem um den Steuersatz hier. Taugt das was?

Deren Aluachse werd ich mir definitiv noch zulegen. 25 Euro kost der Spass, zum ausprobieren obs läuft, ist das noch okay.


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. April 2010)

heat schrieb:


> hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit Sixpack gesammelt? Es geht mir vorallem um den Steuersatz hier. Taugt das was?
> 
> Deren Aluachse werd ich mir definitiv noch zulegen. 25 Euro kost der Spass, zum ausprobieren obs läuft, ist das noch okay.



Nicht explizit mit dem Steuersatz aber fahre Lenker,KB und Griffe am Flatty.Allesamt ordentliche Teile und die Lieferung war auch sehr gut.


----------



## Big D (25. April 2010)

Fahre auch ne Vorbau-Lenker Kombi von Sixpack sowie die Alusteckachse. Alles einwandfrei.


----------



## Soulbrother (25. April 2010)

heat schrieb:


> hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit Sixpack gesammelt? Es geht mir vorallem um den Steuersatz hier. Taugt das was?



Unser schweizer "Blaubaer" hier im RM Forum hat,glaube ich,so einen in seinem Cove verbaut...frag den mal 


Komplettbikeansicht mit allen Um- und Abbäbbereien...jetzt reichts mir aber auch,ab kommendem Woende will ich endlich wieder damit fahren


----------



## Deleted175796 (25. April 2010)

fett 
jetzt musste mir nur noch den kabelbinder am bremshebel erklären 
warste am entlüften?
ist irgendwer nächstes wochenende in willingen oder winterberg am start?
ich würd mich hier nach euch richten wo ich hinfahre, der weg ist gleich weit


----------



## Soulbrother (25. April 2010)

Das ist ein Lampenhaltergummiring,welcher die Bremse blockiert und somit verhindert,daß mir die Kiste während der Aufnahme wegrollt 

Ich wollte ja eigentlich gestern schon nach Winterberg,habs jetzt aber auf das kommende Wochenende verschoben,Samstag...sofern nichts dazwischen kommt!


----------



## Deleted175796 (26. April 2010)

verstehe mit dem gummi 

ich wollte ursprünglich auch am samstag hin, aber frauchen hat so gebettelt, dass ichs promt verschoben hab...
samstag klingt gut, dann sieht man sich sicherlich, unsere flattys sind ja schwer zu übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (26. April 2010)

der_vierte schrieb:


> fett
> jetzt musste mir nur noch den kabelbinder am bremshebel erklären
> warste am entlüften?
> ist irgendwer nächstes wochenende in willingen oder winterberg am start?
> ich würd mich hier nach euch richten wo ich hinfahre, der weg ist gleich weit



Jup,Ferienwohnung ist gemietet.Samstag Winterberg,Sonntag wohl Willingen


----------



## Deleted175796 (26. April 2010)

dann sind wir ja schon drei


----------



## Flame-Blade (26. April 2010)

der_vierte schrieb:


> dann sind wir ja schon drei



Tatsache 
Ein etwas kleinerer Rocky-Train


@Soulbrother

Das Dekor gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut!


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. April 2010)

Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug für 2010:













Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## Nalesnik (26. April 2010)

Ja wahnsinn...
Geile optik...
Technisch kann man wohl auch nix sagen...xD
Schön wenn man genug Cash hat. 


Greets
Damian


----------



## njoerd (26. April 2010)

alter schwede ist das geil 
     
wie viel wiegt das in dem zustand? und was könnte man noch einsparen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. April 2010)

Ja geil, bis auf die ganzen weißen Teile da dran und der Kettenstrebenschutz.

Ja das Gewicht würde mich jetzt auch noch mal sehr interessieren.
Das Testbike in der Freeride wog ja auch schon wieder 19,3 ohne Pedalen. Also wieder an die 20 kg.

Ich hoffe ihr werdet in Willingen Testbikes vom Flatline WC haben


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. April 2010)

Mein altes Flatty wiegt 19,2. Das Flatty WC Customaufbau wiegt 17,8kg mit Pedalen


----------



## seniorsepp (26. April 2010)

das geht aber noch leichter Freunde - hab lange nicht mehr reingeschaut und wollte wieder mal lachen .....


----------



## seniorsepp (26. April 2010)

turbo-lenzen seins sieht aus wie Serie - langweiliger geht´s ja wohl auch net


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. April 2010)

Mir gefällts bis auf Sattel! Keine Racefaceparts (außer Bashguard und Kettenführung) mehr?


----------



## njoerd (26. April 2010)

und es ist trotzdem total schick.


----------



## retrospecs (26. April 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> das geht aber noch leichter Freunde - hab lange nicht mehr reingeschaut und wollte wieder mal lachen .....



hey eb-network, bist du das?


----------



## dortmund biker (26. April 2010)

ich glaube fast, er könnte es sein...


----------



## Sw!tch (26. April 2010)

Der Sattel ist geil, ansonsten mMn in Serie schöner, da nicht ganz so weiß.


----------



## Deleted175796 (26. April 2010)

hat mich ja auch so dumm von der seite angemacht und beleidigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (26. April 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> turbo-lenzen seins sieht aus wie Serie - langweiliger geht´s ja wohl auch net



Teamfahrer halt.

Was soll er machen? Er muss wohl das fahren, was er gestellt bekommt.

Mir taugt der Aufbau auch nicht so ganz. Und trotzdem würde ich gern mit Ihm tauschen.   Was bike und Job angeht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. April 2010)

da es noch nicht bewegt werden kann, poste ich es hier noch mal damit Seniorsepp weiterhin was zu lachen hat! 
"Jeden Tag eine gute Tat!"

Die weißen Speichen vorne kommen noch schwarz


----------



## Jendo (27. April 2010)

@Mario: Kannst Du mir bitte ein kleines vergleichendes Feedback über die Fahreigenschaften zwischen old/new Flatline geben? Danke !


----------



## dragon-777 (27. April 2010)

Das schwarze sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. April 2010)

der_vierte schrieb:


> dann sind wir ja schon drei





Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Tatsache
> Ein etwas kleinerer Rocky-Train



Das Wetter soll zum Woende ja sogar in den ...schon wieder eher unangenehmen...Bereich der +Grade steigen ...puuh,anstrengend 

Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen das der minitrain noch um den einen oder anderen anwächst ... Corpsi,Niggi?  



seniorsepp schrieb:


> hab lange nicht mehr reingeschaut und wollte wieder mal lachen .....



 
...also der Sepp macht mir Spass!



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Die weißen Speichen vorne kommen noch schwarz



hmmmm,find die weissen eigentlich auch ziemlich passend bei dir 
Sieh mal zu das du schneller wieder fit wirst


----------



## neikless (27. April 2010)

wenn ich komme , ist nicht unmöglich ,
kann ich mich wohl keinem Rocky bzw Flatline Train anschließen


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27. April 2010)

dann machen wir unseren eigenen rmx train


----------



## Soulbrother (27. April 2010)

priiiima


----------



## seniorsepp (27. April 2010)

Hey Mr. Freeride - du bist auf dem richtigen Weg - net sooo schlecht 
Und das aus meinem Mund !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (27. April 2010)

du hast es fast geschafft....
und zwar auf meine ignoreliste zu wandern, du glaubst echt du bist der größte held, EB!


----------



## seniorsepp (27. April 2010)

Dann kannst du gar nicht mehr lesen was ich schreibe - aber die Neugier packt dich dann doch immer wieder was der Märchenonkel so schreibt


----------



## dom92 (27. April 2010)

Schon bitter, sowas zu behaupten, um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. April 2010)

Auf dem Richtigen Weg? Sicher?
Aber wie wäre denn der richtige Weg

Mein Weg ist eigentlich schon zu ende abgesehen von den weißen Speichen.
Ganz vielleicht noch ne Titanfeder und 721er Felgen statt 729.


----------



## Deleted175796 (27. April 2010)

einfach schön wenn er weg ist


----------



## seniorsepp (27. April 2010)

Das war ein Kompliment - das Rad sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus .
schade eigentlich wenn man fertig ist - geht mir auch so - muss was neues her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (29. April 2010)

wie siehts aus jungs? 
bald ist samstag und das wetter soll ja doch erträglich werden.
das regenrisiko ist recht gering, die temps noch okay und ich hab bock auf winterberg...
selbst wenns wetter nicht so gut wird, wir haben dann wenigstens nen leeren lift 
seid ihr noch dabei?


----------



## Flame-Blade (29. April 2010)

Wie gesagt.Ich bin 100% da wegen gemieteter Ferienwohnung.


----------



## Deleted175796 (29. April 2010)

okay, cool. 

leider nicht ganz so viel glück mit dem wetter gehabt, hast echt mein beileid.. ich mein solangs nicht aus kübeln gießt... es gibt ja dann auch leere lifte  
vll hast du ja das nächste mal mutter-natur ganz auf deiner seite 

btw haben wir nicht wen vergessen? 
souly melde dich!


----------



## kalula_rider (29. April 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> hey eb-network, bist du das?




nein hie rbin ich.

ich fahre zur zeit das hier:





aber ich schau täglich hier rein ;-) zum schauen, hab aber schon gemerkt, das derjenige na sagen wir mal "komische" komentare abgibt

LG


----------



## kalula_rider (29. April 2010)

der_vierte schrieb:


> du hast es fast geschafft....
> und zwar auf meine ignoreliste zu wandern, du glaubst echt du bist der größte held, EB!


huhu.... hier bin ich nicht verwechseln ok?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kalula_rider (29. April 2010)

und das ist meine neue gabel:






so und jetzt ist wieder ruhe von mir, wollt mich nur mal melden bevor ich hier verwechelt werde.

PS: würd nie ein Demo fahrn bzw. es angeben das ich es fahren würde ;-)


----------



## dortmund biker (29. April 2010)

rofl.

es scheint fortschritte in der klontechnologie gegeben zu haben...


----------



## Flame-Blade (29. April 2010)

der_vierte schrieb:


> okay, cool.
> 
> leider nicht ganz so viel glück mit dem wetter gehabt, hast echt mein beileid.. ich mein solangs nicht aus kübeln gießt... es gibt ja dann auch leere lifte
> vll hast du ja das nächste mal mutter-natur ganz auf deiner seite
> ...



Ach das macht mir gar nix

Sonst erwischt es uns aber immer beim Saisonabschluß- Wochenende.Diesmal halt bei der Saisoneröffnung.

Und wer sagt denn das es nicht auch beim Dirtmasters gießen wird?Training im Schlamm ist nie verkehrt wo ich doch noch einen Michelin DH3 rumliegen habe


----------



## seniorsepp (29. April 2010)

Ich bring die Waage mit nach Winterberg  
-- das Propain is zwar nicht mein Ding , Hinterbau funzt aber prächtig , viel Spass damit


----------



## seniorsepp (29. April 2010)

Technische Frage : fährt einer von euch nen 240er Dämpfer in der mittleren Position vorne ? Man könnte für Strecken wie Ochsenkopf das Tretlager etwas anheben .
Vorn hab ich ja genug Spielraum wegen Lenkwinkel .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (29. April 2010)

kann man nen 240er Dämpfer überhaupt im mittleren Loch fahren? mein Marzocchi Roco TST-R passt da ums verecken nicht rein - mir bleibt nur die möglichkeit den Dämpfer im vordersten Loch zu fahren. Wenns da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten gibt würd mich des interessieren.


----------



## Deleted175796 (29. April 2010)

mag sein das es klappt, aber die geometrie wäre verdammt banane 

@ flameblade: 
ich war letztes mal auch am abschlusssontag da, war ganz schön kalt aber doch trocken? ich fands geil  da hatte das flatty mal was zu tun weil der downhill recht ausgebollert war 
ich muss noch mitm zug und bus zurückfahren und zwar recht weit (leider kein auto frei) und versuche nicht komplett zugeschissen zu sein, aber wenns nicht anders geht, müssen die halt den zug einmal ordentlich putzen 
was is denn nun mit dem meenzer bub ?


----------



## neikless (29. April 2010)

wenn... bin ich sonntag da mit ohne flatline  ... wiberg


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. April 2010)

Bin heute unseren geilsten Trail weit und breit das erste mal das Jahr gefahren. Schön durchs Unterholz Singletrail vom feinsten. Und es war so geil. Bin hoch erotisiert


----------



## seniorsepp (29. April 2010)

tretlager kommt hoch auf 38,5 und Lenkwinkel ist jetzt genau 64 grad - ansprechverhalten natürlich noch feiner - Hinterbau fühlt sich weicher an - werds testen


----------



## Soulbrother (29. April 2010)

Wenn sich die Wettervorhersage bis morgen abend nicht weiter verschlechtert haben sollte,dann werde ich am Samstag da sein...aber morgen abend erst nochmal checken.


----------



## heat (30. April 2010)

LRS ist nu gemacht. Hope Pro II, Mavic EX 721er und so Geschichten. Fehlen immernoch Sattel und Kefü auf der Liste. Schaltund und Trigger will ich irgendwann mal bei Gelegenheit noch auf Saint umbaun.

Aso und die Saxpackachse passt super!


----------



## njoerd (30. April 2010)

sieht ja ja mal ganz schick aus 
was sagt das gewicht?
mit kann doch bestimmt jemand sagen was der der fl, modell '09, rahmen ohne dämpfer wiegt?! und weiß auch jemand was der '10er wc rahmen wiegt?


----------



## heat (30. April 2010)

keine ahnung, 18kg+- jetzt mit dem LRS. Ich wiegs bei gelegenheit mal und asag bescheid. Ist ja nen ganz netter leichtbau hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (30. April 2010)

souly, wetter is noch besser angesagt, 30% regenwahrscheinlichkeit und 2 stunden sonne  klingt doch top 
ich sag dann mal bis morgen, vll schau ich später nochmal rein.

trage alpinestarspants und grauen pulli, schwarzer helm... man sieht sich


----------



## Soulbrother (30. April 2010)

Ok...der Samstag sieht noch richtig gut aus,im Gegensatz zum Sonntag 
Ich pack später auf jeden Fall mal mein Zeugs zusammen für morgen 

@heat,wird mit der Zeit ja immer leichter  ...Leitungen vielleicht noch kürzen


----------



## neikless (30. April 2010)

sonntag ist männer tag


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Mai 2010)

Jungs,seit ich wach bin ist hier 

 ...ich fahr heute dann lieber vor der Haustür,sobald es aufhören sollte,sorry.

Allen trotzdem viel Spass in Wberg heut und morgen  ...bringt ein paar schöne Fotos mit!


----------



## heat (1. Mai 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> @heat,wird mit der Zeit ja immer leichter  ...Leitungen vielleicht noch kürzen



Ja schon, wird nach und nach alles abgearbeitet auf meiner damals noch so langen Liste! 

Leitungen, naja, wenn ich mal nix besseres zu tun hab kürz ich dann die Leitungen.


----------



## neikless (1. Mai 2010)

... diese schönwetter rider ?! tz tz tz ich bin morgen am start !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (1. Mai 2010)

Neues Bild


----------



## Tim Florian (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle,

könnt ihr mir mal weiter helfen.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gewichtsangabe von einem rocky mountain flatline pro Rahmen von 2009 in der Rahmengröße M.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, wäre sehr wichtig.
Danke schon mal.
MFG


----------



## dragon-777 (1. Mai 2010)

Tim Florian schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> könnt ihr mir mal weiter helfen.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gewichtsangabe von einem rocky mountain flatline pro Rahmen von 2009 in der Rahmengröße M.
> ...



Hallo, meiner wiegt in M mit Dämpfer (MZ) und ohne Aluachse (58g) 5860g.


----------



## Tim Florian (1. Mai 2010)

Super vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Condor (2. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... diese schönwetter rider ?! tz tz tz ich bin morgen am start !!!




Sagt der richtige...
*mimimi, ich fahr nicht garbanzo enduro race... da ist es nass.... mimimi*


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Mai 2010)

...dasselbe war doch auch letztes Jahr mit seinem Start beim Rookies Cup tz tz tz  

Dummerweise war es gestern dann doch den ganzen Tag furztrocken dort  ...naja,die Saison fängt ja erst an


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Mai 2010)

wer is alles bei den dirtmaster am start?


----------



## neikless (2. Mai 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Dummerweise war es gestern dann doch den ganzen Tag furztrocken dort  ...naja,die Saison fängt ja erst an



sowie heute auch hatten zw 9 uhr und 15:30
genau 15 min leichten regenschauer/pause und weiter ...
alles trocken sogar die shores einfach pefekt und keine
schönwetterprinzenssinen 

muss leider aber sagen das winterberg immer mehr reiz verliert, die machen einfach alles
platt und glatt und passen es der zielgruppe der dirt-kids an , 
downhill geglättet shore stunts entfernt und durch
holz-autobahnen ersetzt  ... das wort MTB passt irgendwie immer weniger
besser BMX/Dirt Park mit wenig angepassten FR und DH anteil

macht nach wie vor spass - geht nur mMn etwas zuweit in die falsche richtig ... "keep the MOUNTAIN in MOUNTAINbiking"


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Mai 2010)

ich werde auch nicht mehr dabei sein


----------



## Flame-Blade (2. Mai 2010)

So grade wieder da nach 2 Tagen Winterberg...Wetter war Bombe.Nur zur allerletzen Abfahrt hats nochmal angefangen zu schütten.
Samstag ein paar schöne Runs mit "der Vierte" gefahren (Grüße)

Das neue Stück am DH gefällt mir echt gut aber den Slopestyle haben sie total vermurkst...

@Hunter-Dirt

Ich werde beim Dirtmasters mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (3. Mai 2010)

jau, samstag war ein super tag... 
wirklich paar coole runs mitm flame-blade gemacht, ist gut unterwegs!
hoffe man sieht sich nochmal, vll mit noch ein paar mehr leuten?
ich geh jetzt erstmal pennen


----------



## Tim Florian (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
hab da nochmal ne Frage.
Was würdet ihr sagen kann man einen Flatline Rahmen in M mit einer Körpergröße von 187cm noch gut als Freeride Bike fahren.
MFG


----------



## njoerd (3. Mai 2010)

ich bin 1,80 und hab das fl in L übern hof gefahren und fand das ganz passend, aber eher als dh bike, hab aber leider nur mein kleinen slayer in M als verlgeich und leider kein fl


----------



## numis (3. Mai 2010)

hallo

ich habe seit einigen monaten ein Flatline WC, es ist echt super zum fahren. 
Jedoch lösen sich bei mir immer rechts die schrauben bei der "schwinge" (bei der umlenkung).kennt jemand eine sinnvolle lösung dafür? 
Loctite will ich keins benutzen da es bei den lagern ist und schrauben mit einer anderen drehrichtung kann ich auch nicht verwenden, da die gewinde ja schon vorgegeben sind.


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Mai 2010)

Mit dem richtigen Drehmoment sollte es eigentlich halten. sehe aber auch kein Problem mit Schraubensicherung. Ist ja nur auf der Schraube und im Gewinde, da sollte es das Lager selber nicht beeinflussen.
Gibt auch leichtes!
z.b. http://xxl-automotive.de/Schraubensicherung-niedrigfest-purpur-50ml-Flasche/


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Mai 2010)

mittelfestes loctite tuts genauso wies drehmoment


----------



## retrospecs (4. Mai 2010)

Tim Florian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab da nochmal ne Frage.
> Was würdet ihr sagen kann man einen Flatline Rahmen in M mit einer Körpergröße von 187cm noch gut als Freeride Bike fahren.
> MFG



Ich bin 1,92cm groß und fahre mein Flatline in Größe M. Passt für mich super. Kommt aber denke ich auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Mai 2010)

Ich werde mein Flatline wohl verkaufen und aufhören mit dem DH-Fahren. Man kann leider nicht alles machen und mir ist im Moemnt alles viel zu viel und für mein eigendliches Ding fehlte die letzte Zeit einfach komplett die Zeit. Dafür sehe ich zu das ich endlich anfange mit dem Motorrad den Hockenheimring bzw. den Nürburgring unsicher zu machen. Aber meinem Element bleibe ich treu. Auch wenn die Marathons dran glaube müssen. Nurnoch zum Spaß wenn Zeit da ist


----------



## neikless (4. Mai 2010)

... wieder einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (4. Mai 2010)

blöd?
er und ich verkaufens nicht weil es uns nicht gefällt, sondern weils andere "probleme" gibt... außerdem ist es normal das räder ihre besitzer wechseln  bzw man sich irgendwann was neues kauft, das flatline geht ja ende des jahres auch schon in die vierte staffel -> 08,09,10,11


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... wieder einer



Leider. Ich habe aber auch noch 7 Motorräder und nachdem ich nichtmehr im Motorsport arbeite, was ja mein eigendliches Ding ist, bin früher auch Kart gefahren will ich jetzt meine Energie ins Fernstudium stecken und zusehen das ich selbst mim Motorrad ab und zu auf die Rennstrecke komme. Da bleibt nichtmehr viel Zeit fürs radeln leider. Wenigstens fahre ich dann XC weiter. Aber auch nichtmehr so verbissen .

Denke 3.500 wären ein guter Preis. Muss aber nochmal drüber nachdenken und den Markt abschätzen. Das Rad wurde eine Saison und auch nicht soooo oft gefahren, guter Zustand und halt die dicksten Race Face Teile drauf. Nur Atlas FR, Diabolus, die 40, Deemax etc.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... wieder einer



habe es nicht bereut


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2010)

... klar so hat jeder seine Gründe/Rechtfertigungen ... 
fällt halt auf das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen niemand das bike lange behält ... 
aber diese Ausnahmen bestätigen ja bekanntlich die Regel
 und für diese Glücklichen ist es sicher genau das richtige !


----------



## retrospecs (5. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> fällt halt auf das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen niemand das bike lange behält ...



liegt aber auch daran dass es hier einige kollegen wie eb-network gibt...

ich fahre mein flatline dieses jahr in der dritten saison und werde es auch bestimmt nicht weggeben. das teil ist mittlerweile so geil aufgebaut und abgestimmt und läuft wie eine 1.


----------



## seniorsepp (5. Mai 2010)

War am WE das erste mal mit dem Flatty und zum Vergleich mit dem Demo und dem 951 am Ochsenkopf-
Im Vergleich geht das Flatty wesentlich besser durch die Kurve als das Demo und der Hinterbau schlägt halt
einfach nicht durch ( BOS Stoy ,550er Feder ,105kg, wenig Druckstufe) wo das demo trotz viel Luft im Ausgleichsbehälter (DHX 5.0 ,550er Feder ) immer wieder bis zum Endanschlag durchsackt .
Alles in allem fährt sich das 951 und das Flatty sehr ähnlich ,obwohl das Intense ein VPP ist.
Tretlagerhöhen und Lenkwinkel etc. sind annähernd gleich wobei der Doubbel Barrel im 951 etwas satter wirkt.
Ich bin 1,90 und fahre auch ein M ( nicht nur am Parkplatz ) und beim Demo brauch ich ein L !
Ich finds gut , das Flatline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (5. Mai 2010)

Schöne Flatline!!! Aber Wenn man keine zeit mehr hat!!???!!! dann muss er weg. Meine bleibt noch bei mir!!! und foto von gestern! meine frau!


----------



## Pilsner (5. Mai 2010)




----------



## Xexano (5. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> muss leider aber sagen das winterberg immer mehr reiz verliert, die machen einfach alles



Fahr doch einfach direkt weiter nach Willingen, dann hast Du wieder deinen Reiz!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2010)

geil wenn die Freundin mit einem das Hobby teilt nä?


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Mai 2010)

So, das Flatty steht nun im Bikemarkt ;(


----------



## seniorsepp (5. Mai 2010)

komisch , der gleiche Rahmen ( den es angeblich nur 5 mal gibt ) ist Heute bei ebay 
aufgetaucht und viele der Anbauteile auch ????


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Mai 2010)

Bei ebay handelt es sich um das Teambike vom Stratmann


----------



## seniorsepp (5. Mai 2010)

und welches soll ich jetzt kaufen ??


----------



## Deleted175796 (6. Mai 2010)

endlich ein vernünftiges bild von meiner schleuder


----------



## Flame-Blade (6. Mai 2010)

Hab ja schon Samstag gesagt das ich das sehr geil finde.
Falls ich den Rahmen noch eine Saison fahren sollte wird das auch mein Winterprojekt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Mai 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> komisch , der gleiche Rahmen ( den es angeblich nur 5 mal gibt ) ist Heute bei ebay
> aufgetaucht und viele der Anbauteile auch ????



Ich hab ja den selben. Und den soll´s echt nur 5x geben? Den dunkellilanen gibts öfter?


----------



## neikless (6. Mai 2010)

vielleicht weil die farbe ein unfall war ?! ich find die farben beide sehr geil !!!


----------



## chainlessDan (6. Mai 2010)

kauf doch einfach beide sepp!
... weils wurscht is 

ps: dein flatline geht echt toll und optisch natürlich ein leckerbissen


----------



## scratch (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Habe hier noch ein paar Original Aufkleber vom Flatline.
wenn jemand was braucht einfach ne pm an mich


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Mai 2010)

Hey Mario, dieses Flatline sieht schon eher nach dir aus. Und auch richtig gut. Ist das deins mit Änderungen?

http://www.bikeaction.de/media/k2/galleries/7/IMG_4366.JPG

http://www.bikeaction.de/media/k2/galleries/7/IMG_4365.JPG


----------



## heat (7. Mai 2010)

Der Vorbau ist ja mal krass von dem Flatty!


----------



## Ikonoklast (8. Mai 2010)

Krass fett und hässlich, ja!


----------



## Giuliano.B (9. Mai 2010)

Mein Flatty kommt doch erstmal nicht weg. Ich Idiot habe garnicht mehr daran gedacht das ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder 300â¬ SchulgebÃ¼hr im Monat zahlen muss. Da ist die Moppedrennstreckenfahrerei auch wieder hinfÃ¤llig. Aber nichts desto trotz. Es muss sich was Ã¤ndern. Erstmal abwarten. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat, kommt Attentat.....


----------



## seniorsepp (9. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht doch lieber das Mofa verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (9. Mai 2010)

GUTE ENTSCHEIDUNG!!Giuliano.B


----------



## Giuliano.B (9. Mai 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch lieber das Mofa verkaufen



Das eine Mofa um das es mit der Renne geht ist aber auch ein über 130 PS starker italienischer V2 mit Öhlinsfahrwerk der das Blut in die Ohren treibt


----------



## seniorsepp (9. Mai 2010)

wen versuchst du hier zu beeindrucken ? Wir fahren kein Mofa !


----------



## Giuliano.B (9. Mai 2010)

Ich versuche niemanden zu beeindrucken. Damit wollte ich unterstreichen das die Entscheidung umso schwieriger ist da Motorrad und Rad hoch erotisierend sind. Da will man sich umso weniger von etwas trennen. Würde ich ´nen 125er Gulaschchopper fahren wäre die Entscheidung einfacher => weg mit dem Dreck. Ich persönlich lasse mich nicht von Material beeindrucken. Nur von Fähigkeiten 

Bei mir in der VLN hatte ich auch mehr Respekt vor Leuten die sich selbst was aufgebaut haben und mit einem kleineren Auto unterwegs sind als talentfreie Leute die von Beruf Sohn sind, alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen und mit einem 911er unterwegs sind


----------



## Deleted175796 (9. Mai 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Bei mir in der VLN hatte ich auch mehr Respekt vor Leuten die sich selbst was aufgebaut haben und mit einem kleineren Auto unterwegs sind als talentfreie Leute die von Beruf Sohn sind, alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen und mit einem 911er unterwegs sind



gute einstellung 

hier was von gestern nacht aus dortmund: 4x flatline


----------



## Flame-Blade (9. Mai 2010)

Nais...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (9. Mai 2010)

geil!


----------



## numis (9. Mai 2010)

der 2011 flatline rahmen sollte (fast) gleich bleiben und das pro model soll einen neon-farbigen anstrich bekommen.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Mai 2010)

der_vierte schrieb:


> hier was von gestern nacht aus dortmund: 4x flatline



Cooles pic! ...n Flaty kann halt ALLES ...iss ja nix Neues


----------



## Deleted175796 (9. Mai 2010)

danke leute 

@ souly: meine rede... mit dem geringen gewicht lässts sich auch easy über solche kleinen sprünge heftig auswhippen


----------



## neikless (9. Mai 2010)

... und ein RMX kann ALLES noch BESSER  !
... sehr schönes Bild und schön zu sehen das der Einsatz stimmt 
die Bezeichnung ist gut  RMF (RM F.)


----------



## Deleted175796 (10. Mai 2010)

mein flatty jetzt bei ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180505791243&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## neikless (10. Mai 2010)

hä DU auch , wieso das jetzt ?


----------



## Deleted175796 (10. Mai 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/623258
da steht alles, ich hab hier echt paar finanzielle schwierigkeiten 
die meisten wussten aber das ichs verkaufe, NICHT weil ichs nicht mehr will oder was anderes suche, NEIN! 
ich liebe dieses rad und überlege ganz stark wenn ein neues kommt wieder eines zu holen... aber das wird wohl noch etwas dauern bis sich das hier alles beruhigt hat 
du siehst, oft wechseln räder ihre besitzer aus den verschiedensten gründen, auch ein rmx, demo, v10 oder meine mudda


----------



## qwwq20091 (10. Mai 2010)

Manche kriegen alles unter arsch geschoben,und manche spahren damit die gute teile einbauen.... dauert monate lang! Und wenn alles zusamenn gebaut ,dann freut man sich aber leider nicht lange! Weill mann geld braucht! und nicht unter arsch geschoben kriegt!


----------



## neikless (10. Mai 2010)

schade !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (10. Mai 2010)

ich hab was neues haha







Rücken an Rücken!


----------



## Deleted175796 (11. Mai 2010)

wie fett! son slayer ss könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen...
mein flatty muss ja jetzt erstmal weg, aber wenn was neues kommt dann wird die wahl zwischen flatline und slayer ss sicher nicht leicht 

aber weisst du was du beiden rädern für einen gefallen tun kannst? 
einen selle slr


----------



## heat (11. Mai 2010)

Ja. Das mit dem Sattel ist klar. Wie gesagt beim Flatty fehlt jetzt noch die Kefü, die muss ich halt ma mitm Kollegen im Geschäft fräsen und nen gescheiter Sattel.

Das Salyer ist dann das nächste Projekt, an dem gibts auch viel arbeit. 

Des Slayer geht halt ab wie sau, ist echt jeden Tag aufs neue ne richtig schwere Entscheidung was gefahren werden soll.


----------



## el Lingo (11. Mai 2010)

Einen WTB Pure V gegen einen SLR zu ersetzen ist alles andere als eine gute Entscheidung!


----------



## Kotoko (11. Mai 2010)

ich weiß auch nicht was imemr alle gegen den WTB Pure V haben... er is zwar nicht unbedingt schön, mit knapp 330 Gramm aber auch nciht zu schwer - und er ist stinkbequem... ich find meinen klasse =)


----------



## njoerd (11. Mai 2010)

ich find den wtb pure v auch total lässig 
wenn ich soweit bin mit meinem flatty, dann wird die entscheidung sicherlich auch hart, da man ja mit dem ss auch so richtig bügeln kann 
und wie schön flink es ist 
aber am gewicht kann man ncoh ein bisschen was machen
bzw muss auch gemacht werden


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. Mai 2010)

Wieso brauch man beim Flatty nen bequemen Sattel? Drauf sitzen muss man sowieso kaum.Berg hochtreten geht nur im Wiegetritt und wer setzt sich bergab schon hin xD

Find den WTB urhässlich...


----------



## Deleted175796 (11. Mai 2010)

wer aufm flatline sitzt, macht was falsch 

aufm slayer versteh ichs ja  ich find ihn einfach nur potthässlich und sackschwer.. da gibts echt tolle alternativen


----------



## Kotoko (11. Mai 2010)

der bequeme Sattel is für mich wichtig weil ich mim Flatty erstmal zum Trail hinkommen muss - sind einfach 10 Kilometer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (11. Mai 2010)

ok beim flatty könnte ich das nachvollziehen  
aber aufn berg muss ich ja auch irgendwie.
obwohl ich es bei <17kg auch den berg hochtreten würde  das tue ich jetzt bei meinem gut 18kg schweren slayer auch  mit einem 34er oder 36er kettenblatt vorne.
beim slayer ist der sattel schon ganz gut. und so hässlich ist er nun auch nicht


----------



## neikless (11. Mai 2010)

der V PURE ist wirklich das bequemste bike sofa das ich kenne


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2010)

das unterschreibe ich mit!


----------



## el Lingo (11. Mai 2010)

Word! Und im Deister kommt man auch mit knapp 20kg und nem 38er Blatt auf dem Kammweg.


----------



## njoerd (11. Mai 2010)

mit schieben oder was? 
oder einem sofa sattel?


----------



## heat (11. Mai 2010)

Naja, gibt von BBB auch so nen "Brettsattel". Den werd ich nehmen, schaut gut aus, ist leicht und so weiter. Der Kommt aufs Flatty, den am Slayer lass ich dran, der ist Super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (12. Mai 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> mit schieben oder was?
> oder einem sofa sattel?



Mit Bumms! in den Beinen


----------



## njoerd (12. Mai 2010)

ja stimmt 18kg bekommt man schon mit treten auf den kammweg 
erst recht wenn man einen kleinen bruder mit einem enduro im nacken hat der ein hochjagt


----------



## Tim Florian (13. Mai 2010)

Noch mal ne Frage:
Mein Bruder hat sich jetzt ein Flatline Pro Rahmen 2009 zugelegt.
Da wollte ich nochmal fragen welche Kettenführungs Aufnahme er braucht.
Hinterradnabe braucht er 12x150mm glaub ich.


----------



## Kotoko (13. Mai 2010)

Kettenführungsaufnahme ist ISCG alt und als Hinterradnabe braucht er eine 150mm breite mit 12 Achsen wie du schon richtig vermutet hast


----------



## Tim Florian (13. Mai 2010)

Thx


----------



## Giuliano.B (13. Mai 2010)

So, bringt alles nix. Auch mein Flatline muss weg ;(






http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=272379


----------



## dragon-777 (13. Mai 2010)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Kettenführungsaufnahme ist ISCG alt und als Hinterradnabe braucht er eine 150mm breite mit 12 Achsen wie du schon richtig vermutet hast



Genau, und eine 30,9mm Sattelstütze und falls es kein neuer Rahmen ist, an einen Steuersatz für das 1.5" Steuerrohr denken.


----------



## GM210 (13. Mai 2010)

Bäm:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Untitled,2414/Lucent,16


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Mai 2010)

bam! richtig geiles flatline  das neue flow sieht auch superclean aus


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Mai 2010)

Der Blick, nachdem er über seine Schaltung gesprochen hat! (etwa bei 2:20)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (16. Mai 2010)

Falls jemand sein Flaty mit einer Fox 40 RC² updaten möchte?!  ... bei Interresse *PN*


----------



## Deleted175796 (16. Mai 2010)

morgen mittag läuft mein flatty aus, falls wer bock hat ->
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180505791243&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Ikonoklast (17. Mai 2010)

Sattelschnellspanner hats leider voll verbogen, als ich von der Shore gefallen bin -.-


----------



## dragon-777 (17. Mai 2010)

Hey, so sah meins am Samstag auch aus  muss am Wetter liegen.


----------



## RattleHead (17. Mai 2010)

@SoulB: Nur 66 in flatty oder Fox 180??


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Mai 2010)

Fürs Erste bleibts mal noch bei 66,wie schon erwähnt bin ich das letzte mal im August/09 damit gefahren.Am kommenden Woende beim Dirtmasters ist sozusagen "Premiere nach Knie OP" und ich hab noch gar keinen Anhaltspunkt inwieweit das gut geht...also vorzugsweise werde ich diese Saison bei meiner Zocchi FR-light Version bleiben


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Mai 2010)

Die Knie haben überlebt und es lief sogar besser als erwartet 















Der kürzere 222er Dämpfer harmoniert ne ganze Ecke besser mit der 66 als vorher der 243er.Und den neuen Easton Lenker empfinde ich ebenfalls als äußerst angenehm!

Nach wie Vor...*Flaty =*



*!!!*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Mai 2010)

sehr schön! Die Strecke sah ja interessant aus auf den Helmcam Videos. Wäre doch gerne noch mal mitgefahren. War es diesmal nicht so voll unten am Lift oder täuscht das?

der Rahmen steht eventuell zum Verkauf wenn ein gutes Angebot kommt.
Größe L, custom Lackierung


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Mai 2010)

Du hast eine prima Cup Strecke verpasst, die mit ca. 75% von der normalen Bikeparkstrecke abgewischen ist  ... schade,daß man diese nicht auch während der restlichen Saison so befahren kann.

Ich war an beiden Tagen bereits ab 7.00 am Lift für meine Trainingsfahrten, (danach erst zum Frühstücken) und dann erst wieder zu den Rennläufen.Ich hatte so gut wie keine Wartezeit!

Sogar Sabrina war am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (26. Mai 2010)

@ Mr.Freeride

...hab ich gerade gefunden,Video von der Strecke:


...kannst du dir schon mal vormerken: 
"... das nächste iXS Dirt Masters findet am 2. Juni 2011 statt. Veranstalter sind der Bikepark Winterberg und das ..."


----------



## njoerd (26. Mai 2010)

weiß jemand was der neue flatline rahmen wiegt?


----------



## neikless (26. Mai 2010)

knapp 6 kg mit coil dämpfer !


----------



## neikless (26. Mai 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...kannst du dir schon mal vormerken:
> "... das nächste iXS Dirt Masters findet am 2. Juni 2011 statt.



... gemacht ... dann fahr ich woanders hin ! 
Termine 2011
(HARZcore - B´mais - LacBlanc ... oder so  - 2. Juni 2011)


----------



## Flame-Blade (26. Mai 2010)

Dachte das sollte leichter werden?



Die IXS Strecke war mal wieder echt schön.Verstehe nicht wieso sie die nicht dauerhaft befahrbar machen wollen.


----------



## neikless (26. Mai 2010)

ach so das WC ja das ist bissel leichter geworden ... wieviel /wenig ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (26. Mai 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Die IXS Strecke war mal wieder echt schön.Verstehe nicht wieso sie die nicht dauerhaft befahrbar machen wollen.



 ...wahrscheinlich damit der Niggi außerhalb des Dirtmasters auch mal mit seinem RMXchen darauf fahren kann   

Rahmengewicht:
Der WC ist ca. 800g leichter,laut Dennis,ich hatte mich mit ihm darüber unterhalten.


----------



## neikless (26. Mai 2010)

... die Stecke würde ich gern mal fahren , aber ohne dirtmasters  !

das mit den 800g leichter kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen da das geteste bike
in der rider oder freeride auch noch deutlich über 19 kg hatte ...


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2010)

Komischerweise wog das günstigere Modell mit Boxxer im Test der Mountain Biking UK gerade mal 17,5 kg.


----------



## GM210 (26. Mai 2010)

So ist es vorübergehend fertig!


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön.


----------



## njoerd (26. Mai 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Komischerweise wog das günstigere Modell mit Boxxer im Test der Mountain Biking UK gerade mal 17,5 kg.



hmm hatte das die boxxer wc? wohl eher nicht oder?


----------



## Hoschiii (26. Mai 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Die IXS Strecke war mal wieder echt schön.Verstehe nicht wieso sie die nicht dauerhaft befahrbar machen wollen.



Wir waren gestern in Winterberg und haben an der Bikestation mal nachgefragt. Die kriegen die Strecke wohl nur für das Event genehmigt. Außerdem sei die IXS Strecke für Anfänger zu anspruchsvoll .


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Mai 2010)

@GM210, schicker Bock 




Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sogar Sabrina war am Start!






Photo: nachtradler


----------



## mtbikerFFM (27. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... die Stecke würde ich gern mal fahren , aber ohne dirtmasters  !
> 
> das mit den 800g leichter kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen da das geteste bike
> in der rider oder freeride auch noch deutlich über 19 kg hatte ...



In der freeride wurde allerdings nicht das Original-Bike getestet. Meines Wissens entsprechen u.a. Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Laufräder und Kurbel nicht der Serienausstattung. Wie genau sich dadurch das Gewicht verändert hat weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> hmm hatte das die boxxer wc? wohl eher nicht oder?



Nein, die Boxxer Race. Habe gestern abend extra nochmal nachgeschaut: 17,5 kg fürs Komplettbike in Größe m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2010)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> In der freeride wurde allerdings nicht das Original-Bike getestet. Meines Wissens entsprechen u.a. Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Laufräder und Kurbel nicht der Serienausstattung. Wie genau sich dadurch das Gewicht verändert hat weiß ich leider nicht.



Vorallem waren doch sauschwere Einheitsreifen drauf. Ich glaube von Specialized.


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2010)

davon allein wird es aber auch nicht mehr als 2 kg leichter ...
vernünftige Reifen sollten schon sein ! sicherlich ist das WC leichter
geworden ein leichtgewicht wird es dadurch aber noch lange nicht , muss ja auch nicht !


----------



## slayerrider (27. Mai 2010)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern in Winterberg und haben an der Bikestation mal nachgefragt. Die kriegen die Strecke wohl nur für das Event genehmigt. Außerdem sei die IXS Strecke für Anfänger zu anspruchsvoll .


das finde ich ein bisschen ein komisches Argument. Es gibt hier in SüdD. Strecken die alle mal gar nicht anfängertauglich sind (Wildbad, Todtnau...)


----------



## Flame-Blade (27. Mai 2010)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern in Winterberg und haben an der Bikestation mal nachgefragt. Die kriegen die Strecke wohl nur für das Event genehmigt. Außerdem sei die IXS Strecke für Anfänger zu anspruchsvoll .



Damit schießen die sich doch nur selber ins Bein...die DH Strecke ist nun seit vielen Jahren mehr oder weniger gleich und für gute Fahrer einfach nicht herausfordernd genug.Das Race Training würd ich sicherlich woanders hinlegen als nach Winterberg.
Aber für mich verkommt der Park sowieso immer mehr...war das letze Mal das ich dieses Jahr da sein werde.Erst zum nächsten Dirtmasters wieder.

Am Montag kurz bevor wir abgefahren sind haben wir beobachtet wie sie den "großen" (mittlerweile kleinen Drop) mit Holzbalken vernagelt haben


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27. Mai 2010)




----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2010)

ok denke das kann gefallen ... aber wieso diese zugverlegung unter der kettenstrebe ?


----------



## numis (28. Mai 2010)

wegen des gwichts: meines (Flatline wc, S) ist mit allem, d.h. pedale, kettenstrebenschutz... 18.2kg
ich habe nur anstelle der saint slx bremsen dran.

wegen der zugsverlegung, man kann das kabel auch durch die kettenstrebe hindurch ziehn. auch wenn es so nicht gerade vorgesehn war, es geht perfekt.


----------



## neikless (29. Mai 2010)

zeig es doch mal !


----------



## numis (29. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> zeig es doch mal !


 
hoffe man erkennt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (29. Mai 2010)

numis schrieb:


> hoffe man erkennt es



Äh, nein.


----------



## numis (29. Mai 2010)

schaut einfach bei euren hinterbauten nach. es geht schön auf das kabel durch die kettenstrebe zuziehen.


----------



## dragon-777 (29. Mai 2010)

numis schrieb:


> schaut einfach bei euren hinterbauten nach. es geht schön auf das kabel durch die kettenstrebe zuziehen.



Halt mich für völlig verpeilt, aber ich dachte, es geht um dein Rad. Zughülle durch die Strebe zu ziehen bekommen wir hin, also los Bilder vom Rad!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Mai 2010)

numis schrieb:


> hoffe man erkennt es



Bei Sram Schaltwerke könnte das ein Problem ergeben. Beim "old" Flatline war das besser durch dacht. Warst du nicht dem letzt in Wildbad?


----------



## numis (30. Mai 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Bei Sram Schaltwerke könnte das ein Problem ergeben. Beim "old" Flatline war das besser durch dacht. Warst du nicht dem letzt in Wildbad?



Nein, wenn ich nach deutschland fahren gehe, dann nach todtnau.
Der rest ist einfach zuweit weg, bin noch nicht 18 also heisst es für mich immer mit dem zug zufahren. und habe nicht gerade gute erfahrungen mit der deutschenbahn


----------



## Jambo12 (1. Juni 2010)

Hier mal wieder meins:








Rahmen steht zum Verkauf, bei Interesse -->PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momerx (2. Juni 2010)

... ein schickes Rennbild ... thanx to marvelous Mr. Dennis Stratmann ...






...man kann zwar nicht wirklich das Rad erkennen, ist aber mein Flatline


----------



## dragon-777 (2. Juni 2010)

Schön, dass auch noch jemand sein Flatline fährt und hier nicht nur zum verkaufen reinstellt.


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Juni 2010)

Was mich interessieren würde, warum verkaufen alle Ihre Flatlines?


----------



## Jambo12 (2. Juni 2010)

Weil man vl. mal was neues testen will?


----------



## rumpf (2. Juni 2010)

Oder es einem einfach nicht taugt 
Der eine hasst es der andere liebt es ich mochte mein`s nicht


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2010)

Dafür hast du es aber gut behandelt so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juni 2010)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> Weil man vl. mal was neues testen will?



Weil mein RMX für mich einfach 1000 mal geiler ist!
Das merkt man gleich nach 2 Kurven.
a kann auf jeden Fall das alte Flatline nicht mithalten. Wie es mit dem WC aussieht werde ich am 12.06. sehen.


----------



## Edmonton (2. Juni 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, warum verkaufen alle Ihre Flatlines?



Ich werde mein Flatline so schnell nicht verkaufen. Es wird nach und nach noch verbessert. Für mich ist das Flatline genau richtig.


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Juni 2010)

Echt interessant wie unterschiedlich die Auffassung über das Flatline ist.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juni 2010)

jup, und deswegen kann man einfach nicht generell sagen das das Flatline schlecht ist. Jeder hat seine Vorlieben und seinen eigenen Riding Style. Machne Rahmen passen und andere nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Juni 2010)

Flatty hat ISCG alt oder?


----------



## Big D (5. Juni 2010)

Si


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Juni 2010)

Thx. Ich dreh noch durch. Manche sagen die nehmen mein Flatline sicher, dann hört man nichts mehr von denen, dann wollten 20 Leute meine Telefonnummer aber niemand hat angerufen bzw. Leute wollen reservieren oder in Raten kaufen. Oh mann wasn Kram. Wenn´s nächste Woche einer holen würde, würde ich ´nen guten Preis machen. Brauch ´ne Anhängerkupplung und ´nen Hänger fürs neue Spielzeug wofür das Motorrad auch weg muss


----------



## Gign (5. Juni 2010)

Ich würde dein Flatty sofort kaufen wenn ich das Geld hätte^^ Ich liebe es einfach


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Juni 2010)

Ich bin "froh" wenn es weg ist. Ich hab dauernd voll das schlechte Gewissen und denke ob ichs nicht doch behalten soll. Aber man kann nicht alles machen. Wenn´s weg ist, dann sind die Gedanken auch weg


----------



## Edmonton (6. Juni 2010)

Hi 
Habe mir neue Reifen geholt fürs Flatline, den Continental (Der Kaiser).







Bin gespannt wie der Kaiser so ist.


----------



## Schmirgel (7. Juni 2010)

Kurze Frage zur Achse: Hat das Flatline im Heck 12x135 oder 12x150?


----------



## neikless (8. Juni 2010)

*12x150*


----------



## heat (8. Juni 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ich bin "froh" wenn es weg ist. Ich hab dauernd voll das schlechte Gewissen und denke ob ichs nicht doch behalten soll. Aber man kann nicht alles machen. Wenn´s weg ist, dann sind die Gedanken auch weg



nenene, dann kommen die Gewissensbisse das du es doch besser nie verlassen hättest sollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Florian (8. Juni 2010)

Kann mir mal eben einer helfen?
Welche Innenlagerbreite braucht der Flatline Pro Rahmen von 2009.
Der braucht doch ein 83mm oder nicht?


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. Juni 2010)

Jap


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juni 2010)

Flatline raciiiing


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juni 2010)

Hey,
ich bin auch das Flatline WC gefahren.
Allerdings kann ich dazu nicht so viel sagen.
Das Ergebnis wurde verfälscht. Das Ding ist so irre schwer. Es muss wohl an den Reifen/Schläuchen liegen. Ist das bei Continental Blei mit Gummi überzogen oder was??
Es fuhr sich dementsprechend sackschwer und es brauchte jede menge Kraft es bei den Sprüngen in die Luft zu bekommen. Bikeaction sollte auf der Stelle andere Reifen auf die Testbikes ziehen.  

Dei Front war mir auch viiieeel zu flach. 
Ansonsten fuhr es sich wie ein normales Flatline. Vielleicht ein bisschen wendiger in den Kurven. Der Hinterbau ist progressiver geworden.

Joa.


----------



## neikless (13. Juni 2010)

ist ja nicht unerwartet oder überraschend das sich die beiden bikes wenig unterscheiden
rocky sollte sich wieder auf seine Freeride-Wurzeln besinnen , und uns mit einem
neuen Freerider (Switch/RMX/Pipeline/...) glücklich machen ... das Flatline kann ja zusätzlich für die Racing-dudes laufen


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Juni 2010)

ich denke nächstes jahr wirds soweit ein. das gegenwärtige "flatline fr" ist ja auch nur im programm, weil die übrigen rahmen noch weg mussten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (13. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ist ja nicht unerwartet oder überraschend das sich die beiden bikes wenig unterscheiden
> rocky sollte sich wieder auf seine Freeride-Wurzeln besinnen , und uns mit einem
> neuen Freerider (Switch/RMX/Pipeline/...) glücklich machen ... das Flatline kann ja zusätzlich für die Racing-dudes laufen



Stimme da absolut zu.


----------



## Giuliano.B (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hab dermaßen ´nen Hals. Erst meint einer er würde mein Flatline sicher kaufen und abholen. Dann hört man von dem nichts mehr. Heute nicht in Willingen gewesen weil eienr aus Erlangen kommen wollte. Auch gerade abgesagt. Wollen die mich verarschen? Ich hab bald echt keinen Bock mehr


----------



## gobo (13. Juni 2010)

jaaa ich kenn das hier im forum mit den "spezialisten"!
wie of hab ich mich über diese säcke geärgert aber da mußte nun durch
bin auch das neue flatline wc gefahren und muß zugeben das es(meine meinung!!)besser geht als das alte!vorallem beim antritt kommste ne ecke schneller voran.
aber direkt beim drauf setzten wohlgefühlt,und dann erst beim fahren,einfach sahne!!!

mfg


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2010)

@GulianoB: sicher hat dir auch schon einer sein Dirtbike und 100 Euro Aufzahlung angeboten...


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2010)

Kurzer Flaty WC Bericht in der englischen "Mountain Biking" : http://www.silverfish-uk.com/cms-files/resources/94-b42005c9f9f9dab0828492cd4e66c2b2.jpg

Gewicht 17,5Kg ist doch top für ein DHracer von der Stange...und da geht noch was


----------



## numis (15. Juni 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Kurzer Flaty WC Bericht in der englischen "Mountain Biking" : http://www.silverfish-uk.com/cms-files/resources/94-b42005c9f9f9dab0828492cd4e66c2b2.jpg
> 
> Gewicht 17,5Kg ist doch top für ein DHracer von der Stange...und da geht noch was



sieht aber nach dem PRO model aus


----------



## Giuliano.B (15. Juni 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @GulianoB: sicher hat dir auch schon einer sein Dirtbike und 100 Euro Aufzahlung angeboten...



Nur so ähnlich. Einer fragte wegen Tauschen. Aber nicht gegen was. Das Flatty ist mein Traum, da brauch ich kein anderes. Außerdem habe ich geschrieben das ich mit dem DH-Fahren aufhören will. Da brauch ich umso weniger ein anderes DH-Rad.

Es war ja mit 2.800VHB drin. Einer meinte er hätte 1.800 ob das auch ok wäre. Schließlich hat er ja nicht mehr


----------



## eljugador (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo kann mir einer sagen wo die änderungen am Rahmen zwischen 2007 und 2009 sind habe beim schnellen durchblättern hier nichts gefunden gruss michel


----------



## Edmonton (15. Juni 2010)

@eljugador

Hier mal ein paar Änderungen die mir bekannt sind. Ich hab es mal auf dem Bild markiert. 
(andere Lager, die Ausfräsung)
Das auf dem Bild müßte also eins von 2007 sein. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.







Hoffe man sieht das Bild jetzt? Habe es nochmal Hochgeladen.


----------



## eljugador (15. Juni 2010)

Hi danke sehe aber leider kei bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (16. Juni 2010)

hi lohnt es sich dann 300euro für das 2009 zu zahlen oder ist kein Unterschied zu 2008 zu merken gruss


----------



## Giuliano.B (16. Juni 2010)

Fltaline wird erstmal behalten. Sparen und Motorrad verkaufen ist angesagt . Abwarten und Kopf frei behalten


----------



## swabian (16. Juni 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> hi lohnt es sich dann 300euro für das 2009 zu zahlen oder ist kein Unterschied zu 2008 zu merken gruss



Eigentlich gibt es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied, das obere Bild war mehr oder weniger ein Vorserientyp1


----------



## seniorsepp (16. Juni 2010)

hey Giuliano : Ich nehms - ach nee vielleicht doch nicht 
Als ich vor zwei Monaten hier reinschaute hast du es auch schon verkaufen wollen - oder auch nicht . Tipp: zerlegen und bei ebay rein ! Im ganzen kauft des Ding hier niemand


----------



## Jako (16. Juni 2010)

so jetzt habe ich den rest von meinem RMX ans flatline hin gebaut....ich finds  gruß jako


----------



## Ikonoklast (16. Juni 2010)

ich finds auch


----------



## Edmonton (16. Juni 2010)

@Jako
Sehr schönes Flatline. 
Ich finde die Laufräder passen gut dazu.


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2010)

passt ziemlich gut !


----------



## eljugador (16. Juni 2010)

Was Sind keine nennenswerte unterschiede bitte um hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (17. Juni 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Was Sind keine nennenswerte unterschiede bitte um hilfe




Na eben keine nennenswerten

Ob nun 08 oder 09 macht keinen Unterschied.Die Rahmen haben sich nicht verändert.

@Jako

Geiles Flatline!


----------



## Freeze666 (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo Rocky Mountain Gemeinde

Da ich neu hier und auf der Suche nach einem Freerider bin, hoffe ich doch ein paar Antworten von euch zu kriegen ;-)

Da ich die Flatlin-Serie nicht kenne, ich aber finde dass die Rahmen sehr stabil und geil aussehen hier meine Fragen ( zu Modell 2009/2010)

- Hat hier jemand Freeride Erfahrung mit einem Flatty gemacht? 
- Was haben die Flattys eigentlich für einen hinteren einstellbereich des Federwegs?
- Ich bin ca. 1.88m gross, würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle schon Grösse L bevorzugen (möchte trotzdem auf dem Haustrail noch fahren können. Kleine Uphills!)

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, da ich leider in meiner nähe keinen Händler habe um mal Probezufahren.

Danke


----------



## Freeze666 (17. Juni 2010)

Apropos, da habe ich doch noch etwas vergessen.

Ich habe gesehen, dass das Flatty einen Einlenker-Federungssystem hinten hat. Normalerweise arbeitet ein Einlenker ja weniger sensibel als ein 4-Lenker. 
Was habt Ihr da so für Erfahrungen gemacht? Dass das Bike Sprünge wegsteckt glaube ich Ihm, aber wie sieht es mit den schnellen kleinen Schlägen?

Danke nochmals


----------



## Giuliano.B (17. Juni 2010)

Zum Freeriden ist das Flatline nicht so wirklich gedacht. Es ist eher ein reiner Downhiller der wie ein U-Boot alles plattbügelt


----------



## neikless (17. Juni 2010)

... hört sich nicht an als ob das flatline das richtige bike für dich wäre,
der hinterbau funzt prächtig ! feinfühlig und steckt was weg !
Federweg ist ca. 170/190/215 soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
Für Freeriding oder sogar (uphill) haustrails ist das flatty allerdings wie ein formel 1 rennwagen auf der kartbahn ...

schau mal nach  +- 180er Freeride bikes (vor kurzem ein test in der FREERIDE)


----------



## Giuliano.B (17. Juni 2010)

Oder eher ein RMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2010)

Ich werf mal das Mini-Flatty in den Raum: Slayer SS


----------



## Jako (17. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich werf mal das Mini-Flatty in den Raum: Slayer SS



JA!  meins z.B. (siehe sig.) ........bitte nur ernst gemeinte angbote per PN senden.... gruß jako


----------



## Freeze666 (17. Juni 2010)

Danke schonmal für die Infos. Ich möchte ja eigentlich einen Federweg v/h bei 180/180mm, deshalb hat es mich wunder genommen ob man den Federweg des Flattys auf Freeride-Massse einstellen kann, was ja scheinbar auch möglich ist.

Ich denke aber nun, dass das Flatty zum Freeriden zu wenig wendig ist :-(

Danke trotzdem für eure Infos.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2010)

@Jako: Du willst den Hobel doch nicht ernsthaft abgeben?


----------



## Jako (17. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Jako: Du willst den Hobel doch nicht ernsthaft abgeben?



evtl. ....schau doch mal meinen fuhrpark an.....gruß jako


----------



## eljugador (17. Juni 2010)

hi leute bekomme jetzt morgen das flatline von 08 und wollte wissen ob ich da meinen manitou revox (241)  rein bekomme


----------



## neikless (17. Juni 2010)

wüsste nicht warum nicht !


----------



## eljugador (17. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> wüsste nicht warum nicht !


  weil der innedurchmesser zu klein ist und wenn ich einen auf die grösse drehen lasse das passen die ausfräsung der orginal rocky aufnahmen nicht


----------



## neikless (17. Juni 2010)

kann ich nicht sagen , muss man wohl probieren !


----------



## eljugador (17. Juni 2010)

na ja wird schon noch klappen, andere frage aber gibts für die hinterachse ne stechachse ist ja ser umständlich leider und weis auch nich bei mir waren 2 beilagsscheiben dabei wo die dazischen gehören gruss michel ps wäre cool wenn eine ne explosionzeichnung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (18. Juni 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> so jetzt habe ich den rest von meinem RMX ans flatline hin gebaut....ich finds  gruß jako



Das ist wirklich wunderhübsch! Eins der schönsten die ich je gesehen hab!


----------



## seniorsepp (18. Juni 2010)

hol dir einfach ne durchgehende vordere stahlbuchse und lass den zweiteiligen quatsch von rocky weg- musste ich beim bos auch so tun - hält prima ( über 100 kilo !)


----------



## rumpf (18. Juni 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> hi leute bekomme jetzt morgen das flatline von 08 und wollte wissen ob ich da meinen manitou revox (241)  rein bekomme



Ja passt aber nicht mit den original Hülsen/Buchsen .Die schwarzen Hülsen die beim Flatline dabei sind passen nur für Fox oder Mz weil die die gleichen Dämpferaugen-größen haben wenn du Manitou fahren willst mußt du dir passende Dämpferbuchsen besorgen .An der Unteren Aufnahme ist`s kein Problem aber oben bekommst du keine passenden Manitou Buchsen ,weil die nicht in der Länge hergestellt werden.
Also entweder drehen lassen oder links &rechts ne U Scheibe drunter....hat bei mir klasse funktioniert


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Juni 2010)

Hab gerade ein Bild gefunden als mein Flatline noch Ausstellungsstück von Bikeaction war


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2010)

Die Farbe ist einfach der Hammer !


----------



## Edmonton (20. Juni 2010)

@Giuliano.B
Hier habe ich noch ein Foto von deinem Bike.


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Juni 2010)

Thx @ Edmonton. Das Bild ist fein. Bin war zwei Monate auf keinem Rad mehr gesessen. Heute war ich zu Fuß auf unserem Gelände. Die Kollegen haben da übelste technisches Singletrailgeballer gebastelt. Wie im tiefsten Kanada Outback. Kann´s kaum erwarten wieder zu fahren. Hab´s morgen vor. Aber die Reparatur am Auto läuft nicht so wie sie soll. Gucken ob der Rostlöer und der Abzieher morgen erfolgreich sind nach der Einwirkzeit


----------



## Edmonton (20. Juni 2010)

@Giuliano.B
Ich habe das Foto letztes Jahr in Willingen gemacht. Das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, mit euerem Gelände. Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## eljugador (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo leute habe immer nich kleines Problem mit Hinterrad habe ca 5mm platz zwischen Rahmen und felge wills aber nicht zusammen ziehen wär ja dann immer auf spannug oder? 
ps hier mal meins mit revox drin mit mega spezial buchsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (22. Juni 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hallo leute habe immer nich kleines Problem mit Hinterrad habe ca 5mm platz zwischen Rahmen und felge wills aber nicht zusammen ziehen wär ja dann immer auf spannug oder?
> ps hier mal meins mit revox drin mit mega spezial buchsen




Wo hast du 5mm Platz zwischen Felge und Rahmen?


----------



## eljugador (22. Juni 2010)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Wo hast du 5mm Platz zwischen Felge und Rahmen?


  ja am hinterrad würde hier gern bild rein stellen aber geht nich also habe ichs auf meine  ibc seite getan


----------



## rumpf (22. Juni 2010)

Find ich nicht soooo ungewöhnlich mein`s hatte auch Spiel .Ist halt`n Rocky


----------



## FrozenSmoke (22. Juni 2010)

Guten Tach,
ich dachte ich stell meins auch mal rein 
Bin wirklich unglaublich zufrieden, fahre die Kiste mit 1,73 in S und SC-Gabel und es ist doch wirklich agil? Sicher gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund irgendetwas auszuweichen bei dem Hinterbau  aber viele sind da wohl anderer Meinung.. Die Bremsen haben letztens n paar Spirenzchen gemacht doch nu sind neue Beläge drauf und wurden entlüftet also läuft wieder alles.
ich liebe es 
Wäre cool wenn ihrs n bisschen bewertet 
Cheers


----------



## eljugador (23. Juni 2010)

Also jetztt habe ich es auch kapiert wie das geht mit den bilder schaut euch bitte mal den abstand anIMG_0457[1].jpg     




so hier noch paar bilder jetzt mit revox also wenn einer buchsen braucht für manitou habe hier die grösenAnhang anzeigen 190116


----------



## retrospecs (23. Juni 2010)

also irgendwie scheint das mit den bilder wieder nicht funktioniert zu haben. ich kann sie zumindest nicht öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (23. Juni 2010)

man kann nicht direkt von der festplatte hochladen


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Juni 2010)

Servus,

du musst erst Bilder ins Internet hochladen und danach auf diese verlinken. Wir können ja anicht auf deine Festplatte zugreifen .

Hochladen kannst du entweder hier in der Community in der Galerie oder hier http://www.imageshack.us/

Alternativ wenn du hier postest gibt es auch die Funktion "Datei anhängen". Dort kannst du auch direkt ein Bild von deiner Festplatte in deinen Post hochladen.

Love the Ride


----------



## eljugador (23. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute tut mir leid bin glaub echt zu blöd aber wär cool wenn ihrs bei fotos auf meiner seite mal anschauen würdet und mir sagt was ihr dazu meint gruss michel


----------



## rumpf (23. Juni 2010)

Bitteschön


----------



## eljugador (23. Juni 2010)

rumpf schrieb:


> Bitteschön


  willst mich jetzt echt frustrieren   danke  aber wäre noch cool wenn des bild mit dem spalt hochladen köntest


----------



## Kotoko (23. Juni 2010)

geiler Aufbau, vor allem das schwarz/rot ist auch was das ich an meinem Flatty umzusetzen versuche. Finds bei dir nur etwas übertrieben im unteren Bereich (Felgen, Kurbel und Pedale - ne schwarze Kurbel wäre da dezenter gewesen) und dafür fehlen oben die Akzente (Sattelstütze oder Klemme). Auserdem passt der Sattel mal überhaupt ned ins Farbschema ^^ 

Ansonsten aber echt fein =)


----------



## rumpf (23. Juni 2010)

So hier auch das Foto vom Spalt


----------



## neikless (23. Juni 2010)

... da war doch einfach jemand unfähig !?
schaltauge/ausfallende sieht auch sehr schief aus !
ist zwar etwas fummelig aber doch zu schaffen !

ausfallenden/schaltauge so lockern das man die achse leicht durchstecken kann
ausfallenden leicht mit gefühl von hand auf kontakt anschrauben 
(am besten wenn das bike am boden oder up side down ist)
achse festziehen und ausfallenden nachziehen ... so mach ich das , NBD !


----------



## eljugador (23. Juni 2010)

Das ist Net von dir aber das ich das zusammenziehen kann weis ich habe aber eben Angst weil die streben spann, das das schädlich für Lager, streben, schweisnäte (schaltauge ist schief da schrauben nicht angezogen sind) ist das mit dem Abstand bei dir auch so? Gruß Michel


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Juni 2010)

_neikless_ liebt sein RMX und möchte mit'm Flatline eigentlich nicht wirklich mehr was zu tun haben 

...der Abstand ist sehr ungewöhnlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Juni 2010)

Schmeiß das Hinterrad raus und mess den Innenabstand der Schinge an de rStelle wo die Achse reinkommt. Dann hat man un"verbaut" das Maß welches Vergleichbar mit dem eines unserer Hinterbauten ist. Vielleicht ist deine Schwinge hinten krumm


----------



## GM210 (24. Juni 2010)

Jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt: Du bist Dir sicher, dass Deine Hinterradnabe 150mm Einbaubreite besitzt? 

Zumindest rein vom Foto her, könnte das auch eine 135er sein.


----------



## eljugador (24. Juni 2010)

So habes ausgemessen 152,9mm Gruß Michel


----------



## eljugador (24. Juni 2010)

Jop bin ich aber finde es auch seltsam


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2010)

Also, bei knapp 2 - 3mm kann man den Rahmen normalerweise schon mit der Achse "zusammenziehen". Sollte dann alles passen.
Natürlich nur, wenn im fertigen Zustand dann Ausfallende, Bremse etc. gerade sind.


----------



## rumpf (24. Juni 2010)

Ich mußte es bei meinem Flatline auch immer zusammenziehen war kein Problem und die Bohrungen für`s Schaltauge sind schepp in den Rahmen gegangen ist halt nicht so 100% verarbeitet


----------



## neikless (24. Juni 2010)

komisch ich musste den hinterbau eher leicht auseinander drücken 
und wir reden hier über den selben rahmen  
(hatte mein flatline pro an rumpf verkauft)
man bin ich froh das ich den los bin ... du auch 

das system ist bei flatline rmx und ss ja das gleiche
zwar etwas fummelig aber hat doch immer gefunzt und ich hatte
keine probleme , irgendetwas machst du falsch oder du hast doch eine
135mm nabe oder der rahmen ist schief ...


----------



## eljugador (24. Juni 2010)

Man neikles mach mir hier keine Angst habe soooo lang gespart auf das ding


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2010)

Also, paßt jetzt alles, wenn du den Hinterbau mit der Achse etwas zusammenziehst oder ist dann etwas schief ?
Etwas Platz im Hinterbau ist völlig normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. Juni 2010)

hier ich auf meiner ersten flatline probefahrt 2008


----------



## GM210 (24. Juni 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Man neikles mach mir hier keine Angst habe soooo lang gespart auf das ding



der Neikless labert immer nur rum. Lass den einfach.

Miss nochmals Nabe und Hinterbau und dann würde ich mich mal an bikeaction wenden. Die können Dir sicher fundiert helfen.
Hast Du den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft, oder ist er neu vom Händler?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2010)

bei so viel Spiel wollt ihr den Hinterbau zusammenziehen??????
für mich sieht das schief geschweißt aus. 

Bei mir muss ich auch fasst auseinander drücken um das HR rein zu bekommen.


----------



## neikless (25. Juni 2010)

GM210 schrieb:


> der Neikless labert immer nur rum. Lass den einfach.




ach sie an ... eigentlich wollte ich nur helfen und habe paar tipps gegeben
 ... ich denke das mit dem rahmen wirklich was nicht stimmt
wenn du sonst alles richtig gemacht und gemessen hast.

wende dich an bikeaction !


----------



## dragon-777 (25. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ach sie an ... eigentlich wollte ich nur helfen und habe paar tipps gegeben
> ... ich denke das mit dem rahmen wirklich was nicht stimmt
> wenn du sonst alles richtig gemacht und gemessen hast.
> 
> wende dich an bikeaction !



Da hat er recht. So gern ich Rocky leiden mag, aber auch die haben mal einen schlechten Tag.


----------



## rumpf (25. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> komisch ich musste den hinterbau eher leicht auseinander drücken
> und wir reden hier über den selben rahmen
> (hatte mein flatline pro an rumpf verkauft)
> man bin ich froh das ich den los bin ... du auch
> ...



Versteh ich jetzt nicht ich hatte sowohl bei der Ringle als auch bei der Hope Spiel (Ja sie hatten heide 150 und ja der gleiche Rahmen wie Neikless) .
Hab die Ausfallenden immer mit der Steckachse zusammengezogen,nicht soviel wie bei dem abgebildeten Rahmen aber Spiel war da.
Allerdings ist der Herr Neikless  Ja auch mit ner gebrochenen Achse durch Whistler gefahren ohne dies zu bemerken .Danch hab ich den Rahmen dirrekt übernommen ...glaub aber eigentlich nicht das sich dadurch der Hinterbau verbiegen sollte so Massiv wie der ist zumindest hat man beim fahren nix gemerkt

Komisch ist aber das es hier`n paar Leute gibt die die Ausfallenden zusammenziehen müssen und andere auseinanderdrücken ...........
Vielleicht wird eben doch nichtmehr so sauber bei RMB gearbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (25. Juni 2010)

... das kommt bei handmade rahmen immer mal vor 
auch bei intense zb. aber bei roboter bratpfannen wie bei speci
ist eben eine schüssel wie die andere 
( bitte nicht alles erst nehmen was ich so nach einem biergarten besuch von mir gebe )


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Juni 2010)

Ein Biergarten müsste ein Garten sein in dem Bier wächst. Genauso wie im Blumengarten Blumen wachsen


----------



## neikless (26. Juni 2010)

... das wäre toll , bier ist urlaub !


----------



## eljugador (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute also habe an actionsport geschrieben und schnelle und freundliche Antwort bekommen tolleranz bis 3 mm sind in der Toleranz und das muss die Legierung aushalten haben die gemeint  Gruß Michel


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... das kommt bei handmade rahmen immer mal vor
> auch bei intense zb. aber bei roboter bratpfannen wie bei speci
> ist eben eine schüssel wie die andere



Die Rocky Flatlines werden doch genau wie die Specis in Taiwan geschweißt und zwar von Hand.


----------



## neikless (26. Juni 2010)

... dann ist ja alle gut !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Juni 2010)

Servus,
ich hatte am Wochenende das rote Flatline WC in der Hand.
Es war, so weit ich weiß, das wirkliche Komplettrad. Mit Maxxis Minion und RS Federelementen etc..
Verdammt das Ding ist wirklich verdammt leicht wenn die richtigen Reifen drauf sind. Es war auch noch ein L Rahmen.
Fahren konnte ich es leider nicht.
Aber das Rot ist der Oberknaller. 1000x geiler als das weiß/schwarze.

Als Leihbike in Willingen zu fahren


----------



## njoerd (28. Juni 2010)

ist wc nicht das mit den fox federelementen? mit rs ist doch das pro  aber egal


----------



## dragon-777 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

in welchem Magazin war letztens der Test mit den Flatline WC? War ein Vergleich mit dem Trek Session, dem Flatline usw.  hab' aber keinen Schimmer mehr, welches Bilderbuch das war. Jemand einen Tipp?

Danke.


----------



## njoerd (28. Juni 2010)

in der freeride. kann dir die entsprechenden seiten einscannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Juni 2010)

ja latte, die Rahmen sind beide WC´s



njoerd schrieb:


> ist wc nicht das mit den fox federelementen? mit rs ist doch das pro  aber egal


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn wir hier vom WC sprechen,dann meinen wir damit das neue Flatline-Rahmenmodell und nicht die Ausstattung!

(Niko war schneller)


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Juni 2010)

Meins mal wieder um auch was für´s Auge auf die Seite zu bekommen anstatt nur Text 







Im Momwnt fahr ich aber wieder im mittleren Loch und die Gabel weiter durchgesteckt. Sau neutral und agiler. Macht voll Spaß auf unseren Trails. Vor allem find ichs fein das ichs doch nciht verkaufe. Promt wurde ich mit einem sau geilen Tag auf neuer Line im heimischen Park belohnt als ich die Entscheidung fasste


----------



## njoerd (29. Juni 2010)

gute entscheidung   
auch wenn ich nur aus erfahrung des fahrfeelings eines slayer ss sprechen kann


----------



## Flame-Blade (29. Juni 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> gute entscheidung
> auch wenn ich nur aus erfahrung des fahrfeelings eines slayer ss sprechen kann



Tja,das Angebot im Deister steht immernoch


----------



## njoerd (29. Juni 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Tja,das Angebot im Deister steht immernoch



ah ja stimmt ja  werd ich auf jeden fall nochmal drauf zurück kommen 
zzt ist mein dämpfer eingeschickt  
finds auch shcon fast zu warm zum fahren  
aber am 17ten gehts nach leogang


----------



## retrospecs (1. Juli 2010)

Updates:
Gravity Light Lenker 800mm
Titan-Feder 500er
Syntace Moto Griffe


----------



## Kotoko (1. Juli 2010)

Oh mein Gott find ich das Ding geil =) @ retrospecs

Das erste Bike mit ner Boxxer das mir wirklich gut gefällt. Vor allem dieses viele schwarz mit den kleinen weißen Akzenten wirkt extrem edel. Ist der Rahmen custom lackiert worden oder gabs den mal so zu kaufen?


----------



## dahuababua (1. Juli 2010)

@retrospecs

Ist ja lustig das wir den gleichen Fuhrpark haben^^

Flatline und Commencal Supreme

Bin mitm Flatline grad noch am Gewicht abspecken...
Kurbeln sind als nächstes dran und Dura Ace Kassette inkl. kurzem Schaltwerk ist geordert
Rest bleibt mal.

Atlas Fr Lenker
Sunline Direct Mount Vorbau
Boxxer Race 2010
Flatline in M mit DHX 5.0 mit Titan Feder
RMB NAben mit 729er
Saint Bremsen
Xt Schaltwerk + Shifter
e13 Light Guide
...









Mfg Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (1. Juli 2010)

@ Kotoko: Nee, ist keine Custom-Lackierung. Ist der Flatline 2 Rahmen von 2008.

@ dahuababua: Ist ja lustig. Mein Commencal habe ich allerdings in Richtung Enduro umgebaut. Dank der Größe L lässt sich das Teil auch ganz gut bergauf treten.


----------



## Kotoko (1. Juli 2010)

Ah OK, danke... schade das der irgendwie selten zu sein scheint. Gefällt mir aber um längen besser als mein Flatline 1 von 08 - Glückwunsch zu diesem Sahnestück =)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem (is aber schon etwas älter, hab noch ein paar Detailändernungen erledigt, weiß gar ned ob ichs schonmal gepostet hab)


----------



## Dirty Rufus (2. Juli 2010)

Edmonton schrieb:


> @ Hunter-Dirt
> Ahh Stimmt die Schutzscheibe kommt auch noch weg.
> Das sieht ja aus wie ein Baumarktrad.



war das erste was bei meinem ausgebaut wurde!


----------



## Komatsu (4. Juli 2010)

hi leute gibt es eine übersicht über alle rocky mountain flatlines?? nach jahren und ausstattung?? auf der RM HP finde ich nur die aktuellen und die history is comming soon...



grüße aus dem sauerland!


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Juli 2010)

Bei bikeaction.de gibts bis paar Jahre zurück. aber auch nicht alle


----------



## RattleHead (5. Juli 2010)

bikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Juli 2010)

RattleHead schrieb:


> bikes.com



Ja bei denen ist ja leider das "coming soon"


----------



## TheSpecialized (7. Juli 2010)

Hiho,

ich möcht in meinem neuen Flatti weiterhin meine ShiverDC von 05 fahren, da eben diese aber eben "nur" einen Federweg von 190mm hat, frage ich mich, ob trotzdem proportionstechnisch ein Dämpfer mit ner 240 Ebl passt.
Oder sollte ich mir in diesem Falle lieber nen 222er Dämpfer ordern?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


Grüße


----------



## RattleHead (8. Juli 2010)

das "soft" von de 241 past sehr gut bei moto feel des shiver


----------



## TheSpecialized (8. Juli 2010)

Naja, wird wohl wirklich klüger sein, denn wenn die Shiver mal nichtmehr ist, komm ich sicherlich mit dem 240er zukünftig besser 

Danke!

Grüße


----------



## Ikonoklast (8. Juli 2010)

der eine cm Unterschied zwischen 190mm und 200mm an der Front machts auch nicht wirklich aus und zudem mit einer Shiver, die sich eh nch mehr Federweg anfühlt


----------



## Spitfire77 (11. Juli 2010)

Es war einmal ein Rahmen...  der Anfang ist gemacht,Fortschritte folgen 

Grüsse an alle Flatliner


----------



## Giuliano.B (11. Juli 2010)

Sehr fein . Mal noch einer mit ´nem SE. Welche Rahmengröße hast du?


Ich weiß nichtmehr wem es war, nur das es hier einer vekaufen wollte. Den Raw Rahmen. Hab heute in Rittershausen eins in Raw gesehen War es das von hier?

Rittershausen war vor allem unten derbe


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. Juli 2010)

Der Verkäufer heißt hier "Der Vierte" obwohl es grade im Bikemarkt unter anderem Usernamen drin ist.


----------



## Spitfire77 (11. Juli 2010)

@Guiliano.B

jop jetzt sind wir schon bald zu 2. mit nem SE 
wie viele gibt es eigentlich von den Rahmen,glaube 5 für Deutschland?!
Mein Rahmen ist Grösse "L"

@ all
suche noch Teile in purple und weiss 

Greez Roman


----------



## seniorsepp (11. Juli 2010)

Stimmt - das 15,983421 kg flatty vom Märchenonkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (11. Juli 2010)

Hab ´nen M. Angeblich gibts nur 25 Stück. Was soll so an Teilen drauf? Baust du die Teile von ´nem alten Rad um oder wird es ein kompletter Neuaufbau?


----------



## Spitfire77 (11. Juli 2010)

@G.B
ne ich baue neu auf mein anderes bike wird verkauft sobald das fertig ist.
also kurbel und lenker werden Race face atlas in purple denke ich,und bei der gabel dachte ich an Boxxer 2010 WC mit nem weissen diret mount.
bei dem LRS bin ich mir nicht sicher von quad brakes gibts was weisses oder reverse.naben in purple wären cool,aber versuch da mal was zu finden  ist echt schwiereig das ganze vor allem spielt der preis auch noch ne rolle


----------



## retrospecs (11. Juli 2010)

@spitfire: zu dem trickstuff quad lrs haste ne pm. kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Juli 2010)

oh schade, abgesehen davon, dass mir das Lila eh nicht 100% taugt, wird die Kiste farblich leider mit Sicherheit voll der Eimer...


----------



## seniorsepp (11. Juli 2010)

Felgen in weiß sieht eh immer bescheiden aus - vor allem nach ein paar Wochen ! Außer das Ding wird nich gefahren


----------



## retrospecs (11. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Aussehen nach ein paar Wochen ist doch Blödsinn! Ich fahre jetzt seit fast einem Jahr weiße Felgen und das Rad'l wird garantiert eine Menge bewegt. Die Felgen sehen immer noch top aus. Ich würde eher sagen, dass es davon abhängt wie man sein Rad'l pflegt...


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Juli 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> . Ich würde eher sagen, dass es davon abhängt wie man sein Rad'l pflegt...



jo auf jeden. Hab meine Räder nach zwei Jahren mal richtig geputzt und unterm Dreck sahen sie aus wie neu


----------



## Spitfire77 (11. Juli 2010)

schon die pflege macht viel,aber ich glaub wenn mal ne schramme oder delle hast sieht das egal ob schwarz o. weiss immer ******** aus ;o) ist eben ein gebrauchsgegenstand.
wenn´s fertig ist mach ich einfach paar fotos he he... die heben dann auf jedenfall ;o)


----------



## seniorsepp (12. Juli 2010)

Sieht trotzdem bescheiden aus in weiß -sauschwer sind die Quad noch dazu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (12. Juli 2010)

Naja, 2280 Gramm ist nicht leicht, aber noch im akzeptablen Bereich und über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Nichts desto trotz sehen sie auch nach einem Jahr und regelmäßiger Pflege fast wie neu aus (abgesehen von Kratzern und einer Delle).


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juli 2010)

@Spitfire: überleg das mit den vielen weißen Teilen nochmal. Der SE ist doch farblich alleine schon geil und auffäliig genug.


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Juli 2010)

Frisch gewaschen nach Winterberg

Der Grund warum ich Mittags schon heim gefahren bin


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Juli 2010)

mit schonern?!


----------



## seniorsepp (20. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute - es ist nicht notwendig das Rad nach jedem Waschgang zu fotografieren und hier einzustellen , vor allem wenn es sich seit einem Jahr nicht verändert hat - ich schau hier ins Forum und seh immer dieses lila Flatty - sicher ein tolles Rad aber wir kennen es alle !


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Juli 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> mit schonern?!



Jepp. 661 Kyle Strait. Nach unten weggerutscht. Das Knie hat dann am Ende vom Schoner rausmalurt . Ich weiß nicht was ich von halten soll.

Fährt noch wer den 241er Dämpfer im mittleren Loch? War ´ne Zeit lang im vorderen Gefahren. So ist es aber viel verspielter mit hohem Tretlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (20. Juli 2010)

Ich würd ihn auch gerne im mittleren Loch fahren, aber irgendwie passt mein 241er Marzochi Roco TST-R da nicht rein - oder muss man noch irgendwas beachten? Bzw. ich hatte mal gehört man soll ´nen 241er Dämpfer nur im vordersten Loch fahren?


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiß soll man die 241er im mittleren und im vorderen fahren können. Was passt bei dir da nicht? Schlägt der Dämpfer wo an?


----------



## Kotoko (20. Juli 2010)

Ich krieg ihn nicht weit genug nach hinten das ich die Achse durch das mittlere Loch schieben kann


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Juli 2010)

schlägt der wo an? Weil wenn der nirgends anschlägt dann muss das bei der Einbaulänge passen


----------



## Kotoko (20. Juli 2010)

Hab das Problem gerade gelöst... einfach die Feder komplett locker schrauben damit man den Dämpfer zusammendrücken kann - dann geht er rein, sonst ist er ungefähr 1-2 Milimeter zu lang gewesen. 

Jetz müsst man nur nohc mal ne Probefahrt machen xD


----------



## Spitfire77 (20. Juli 2010)

@Guiliano.B
Mensch Mensch,welchen von den grossen drop´s hast da wieder versucht ;o)
Gute Besserung noch !

greez Spit


----------



## Monster666 (21. Juli 2010)

Stell mal mein ertes DH Bike vor.

sieht nicht besonders aus, aber ich war und bin stolz dadrauf


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Juli 2010)

Spitfire77 schrieb:


> @Guiliano.B
> Mensch Mensch,welchen von den grossen drop´s hast da wieder versucht ;o)
> Gute Besserung noch !
> 
> greez Spit



Thx. Das war sogar nur so´ne kleine Pissstelle aufm Downhill. War aber auch nicht ganz konzentriert. Da ich mit meinen Füßen auf dem Pedal zu kämpfen hatte das wieder richtig drauf zu bringen. Dachte das passt schon. Hab danach selber nochmal dumm geguckt und gesehen das die Gabel echt durchgeschlagen hat. Kumpel war da aber wenigstens auch schonmal abgeflogen. Also bin ich nciht ganz unfähig

Auch trotz Sturz war´s gut. Hab mich gut gesteigert und bin die meisten Kanten vor den Kurven in WiBe gesprungen. Anfang des Jahres hatte ich Angst vorm DH-Fahren und nix hat geklappt. (War wegen Kopfsache mit meinem Sturz vor 3 Jahren und unglückliche Verkettungen). Nachdem ich 3 Monate nicht gefahren bin, der Kopf frei ist und ich seit zwei Wochen überhaupt erst wieder fahre isses wunderbar jetzt und macht auch wieder Spaß. Will auch wieder mehr DH fahren und lieber weniger XC. Wenigstens isses jetzt wieder soweit das sich das Flatty nicht für den Fahrer schämen muss


@ Monster. Fährst du hinten den kleinen Federweg und vorne die 40? Sieht irgendwie alles Unförmig aus. Kann aber auch am Bild liegen. Mach mal bitte ein besseres. Gabel von de rKamera weggedreht ist eh imemr unvorteilhaft


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2010)

@Monster666: hast du nicht ein Sunn Radical ?


----------



## Monster666 (21. Juli 2010)

mein Rocky gibts nicht mehr, hab nur noch dieses eine Bild.

man sieht auch das es ein Komplettrad ist bis auf die weissen parts.

hatte hinten den kleinsten Federweg, war auch nur ein 222mm Dämpfer drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (21. Juli 2010)

@san andreas: das Radical ist gestohlen worden.
aktuell hab ich ein Intense Uzzi.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2010)

Verdammt, so ein Pech.
Uzzi ist aber auch eine nette Alternative.


----------



## Monster666 (21. Juli 2010)

würde den Typen gern in die Finger kriegen, der mir mein Sunn gestohlen hat.....

Ja schon ist aber zu wenig steiff, von demher ists auch im Markt.

will mir ein M6 oder wieder ein Flatty zulegen, finde beide sehr geil zum Fahren.

falls es ein Flatty wird muss aber das alte her, das neu Pro und WC find ich total unschön...


----------



## eljugador (28. Juli 2010)

Hi leute bin irgendwie unzufrieden mit meiner gabel vom flatline ist ne 2008 888 rcv wist ihr ob es ein vernüftiges tuning gibt oder hat einer von euch schon ne alu dorado im rad würde mir auch voll gefallen


----------



## dhpucky (29. Juli 2010)

weiß nich ob das vernünftig is, aber hol Dir für 200.- ein 2010 Casting und mach Dir 5er Öl rein. Dann ist sie schonmal deutlich agiler unterwegs. 

Hab die Gabel auch.... gehabt : ) Jetzt mit ner 2010er Evo Ti unterwegs. Sahne Teil.


----------



## Monster666 (29. Juli 2010)

Die Dorado ist ein sehr geiles Teil, da kann die 888 nicht mithalten.
ansonsten kauf dir ne RC3 Kartusche und bau das Protone Air Kit ein

wenn du 5er Öl nimmst haste nicht mehr so einen Verstellbereich wie mit dem 7.5er, der Vorteil davon: die Gabel ist weniger progressiv


----------



## el Lingo (29. Juli 2010)

Was hat die Öl-Viskosität mit der Progression zu tun?
Nichts!


----------



## eljugador (29. Juli 2010)

Ja am liebsten wär es mir nur mit Öl die Leistung bzw die progresion zu ändern odet wie lohnenswert ist sich das Geld für ne Dorado zusammensparen bin Schüler . Gruß Michel


----------



## Monster666 (29. Juli 2010)

Öl  mit geringerer Viskosität fliesst besser. hat durchaus was mit der Progression zu tun.

Ich kenn deine Gabel nicht wirklich, aber bin selbst ein Fan von den Zocchis, und dennoch hab ich mir vor kurzem ne Dorado gekauft. war bis jetzt die beste Investition.

Im Markt hats immer wieder welche, hab meine auch da gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (29. Juli 2010)

Die Viskosität hat mit der Progression NICHTS zu tun, sie beeinflusst lediglich die Druckstufe der Gabel. Leichteres Öl fliesst schneller, daher geringere Druckstufe. 
Über den Ölstand kannst Du das Luftvolumen verändern, was sich auf die Progression auswirkt, hier spielt aber die Viskosität nicht rein.


----------



## rumpf (29. Juli 2010)

el Lingo hat Recht  !


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. August 2010)

Neu ist das Blackbox Schaltwerk, das hab ich eben beim Aufräumen im Keller gefunden und eben mal ans Rad gebastelt.
Sattelstütze ist immernoch Übergang und so weiter...


----------



## TheSpecialized (2. August 2010)

Dein Flatti gefällt mir immer mehr.

Was hast denn an der Sattelstütze auszusetzen? Ist doch nur bissle schwer


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. August 2010)

TheSpecialized schrieb:


> Ist doch nur bissle schwer




Genau das


----------



## san_andreas (2. August 2010)

TheSpecialized schrieb:


> Was hast denn an der Sattelstütze auszusetzen? Ist doch nur bissle schwer



Der Tune Schnellspanner reißts wieder raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialized (2. August 2010)

Naja, hab eh nen fable für "Bleiklötze", ich sag mir immer es wäre jutes training xD

Btw: taugen die Roco TST R genauso gut wie die WC versionen? Auf Haltbarkeit bezogen.


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. August 2010)

Mein TST hält, hat noch keine Probleme gemacht, eigentlich wollte ich längst auf nen CCDB oder so umsteigen, aber solange der Dämpfer funktioniert kann ich das vor mir selbst nicht rechtfertigen, weil er super funktioniert (Druckstufe ist geshimt..)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. August 2010)

Ich habe meins heute zur Post gebracht.

Als ich es einpackte viel es mir dann doch schwer es loszulassen.
Nun ja....jetzt freut sich ein Anderer.


----------



## neikless (2. August 2010)




----------



## Jendo (3. August 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich habe meins heute zur Post gebracht.
> 
> Als ich es einpackte viel es mir dann doch schwer es loszulassen.
> Nun ja....jetzt freut sich ein Anderer.



Was kommt denn neues? Oder back to the roots aufs RMX?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. August 2010)

ich habe 2 Rahmen die mir bis jetzt zusagen.  
kein Flatline WC
Naja und auf dem RMX bin ich ja sowieso immer

Wenn es mir über den Weg läuft gibt es auch noch ein RMX. Diesmal aber von 2007 mit geänderter Geo.


----------



## dragon-777 (4. August 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich habe meins heute zur Post gebracht.
> 
> Als ich es einpackte viel es mir dann doch schwer es loszulassen.
> Nun ja....jetzt freut sich ein Anderer.



Meins ist jetzt ungefähr einen Monat lang weg. Hab's sehr gern gemocht, aber war mir zu sehr auf DH getrimmt. Sehr lang, sehr flach und sehr tief, mit einem Hinterbau, der auch bei richtig groben Sachen noch Spaß macht. Passt aber nicht zu den Strecken, die ich hier habe und fahre. 
Bin jetzt mit einem Session unterwegs, dass einfach besser zu mir und dem was ich fahren kann und mag passt. 
Aber wenn Geld nicht immer noch eine Rolle spielen würde, hätte ich es gern behalten...


----------



## retrospecs (4. August 2010)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Meins ist jetzt ungefähr einen Monat lang weg. Hab's sehr gern gemocht, aber war mir zu sehr auf DH getrimmt. Sehr lang, sehr flach und sehr tief, mit einem Hinterbau, der auch bei richtig groben Sachen noch Spaß macht. Passt aber nicht zu den Strecken, die ich hier habe und fahre.
> Bin jetzt mit einem Session unterwegs, dass einfach besser zu mir und dem was ich fahren kann und mag passt.
> Aber wenn Geld nicht immer noch eine Rolle spielen würde, hätte ich es gern behalten...



Das Trek Session 88 DH ist aber doch noch DH lastiger als das Flatline...


----------



## project529 (4. August 2010)

Soo, ich bin schon seit längerem ein stiller Mitleser in diesem lustigen Thread.
Da er nun langsam aber sicher einzuschlafen droht, wollte ich mich jetzt doch mal zu Wort melden und etwas frischen Wind hier rein bringen.. 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Flatline, die Alteingesessenen unter euch werden das Bike schon kennen... allerdings mit anderen Laufrädern und ohne RC4.
Auf ein paar Bildern sind zwar schrecklich abgefahrene Schlappen drauf, die hab ich nur vorübergehend draufgezogen, weil die neuen Reifen noch nicht da waren... ohne siehts so dumm aus


----------



## Ikonoklast (4. August 2010)

sehr gut! Schwarze Felgen wären noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. August 2010)

ohja ich kenne es noch   wie ichs gewohnt bin


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. August 2010)

u know?


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2010)

Alleine schon für die Farbe gibt es den


----------



## Jako (4. August 2010)

....da setze ich doch auch gleich mal meine sonderfarbe hinterher - würde es auch verkaufen....  ausstattung je nach wunsch...... angebote bitte per P.N. gruß jako


----------



## Jambo12 (4. August 2010)

Hier mal meins, ist zwar nichts wirklich verändert, aber kann sich denk ich trotzdem sehen lassen 

Sry hab nur ne Handycam


----------



## gobo (4. August 2010)

mr.freeride,da bin ich aber mal gespannt was es wird??evtl. ein franzose oder was aus spanien??

mfg


----------



## dragon-777 (4. August 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Das Trek Session 88 DH ist aber doch noch DH lastiger als das Flatline...



Warum? Ist deutlich agiler und erfordert beim Downhill wesentlich mehr Arbeit, geht dafür um enge, technische Geschichten deutlich einfacher. 
Wie auch immer, zu mir past's besser.


----------



## gobo (4. August 2010)

na ich weiß net,würde ein session88 nie fahren wollen weil zu anfällig in bezug auf den rohrsatz!wollten die das für 2011 nicht ändern??

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. August 2010)

Das Session fährt sich wirklich Klasse.

Nein, kein Franzose oder Spanier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (5. August 2010)

ich bin auch gespannt


----------



## Soulbrother (5. August 2010)

Kann ja nur Taiwan oder USA sein.Es sei denn er ergattert das Taiwanmodell noch von vor ´08/09,dann ist es auch ein Ami.Von dem anderen Ami würd ich die Finger lassen,die reißen einfach zu oft


----------



## GM210 (6. August 2010)

Ach komm, kann ja nicht schaden:


----------



## Soulbrother (6. August 2010)

Genau:


----------



## gobo (6. August 2010)

hi GM210,von dir hört man aber auch nüss mehr,wa??!


----------



## Soulbrother (6. August 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich habe meins heute zur Post gebracht.
> 
> Als ich es einpackte viel es mir dann doch schwer es loszulassen.
> Nun ja....jetzt freut sich ein Anderer.



 ... meiner wurde vorhin abgeholt,hab ihn aber vorher noch mit extra viel  auseinandergebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2010)

Ja geimeinsam gekauft und verkauft!


----------



## Sw!tch (7. August 2010)

Hey Souli,
was kommt den neues bei dir?


----------



## Spitfire77 (7. August 2010)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=fertig468z417o.jpg


Soo,Flatlineaufbau die 2. neues Herzstück/frisch gepulvert


----------



## Kotoko (7. August 2010)

die Idee mit der gepulverten Feder gefällt mir =) sieht edel aus


----------



## gobo (7. August 2010)

jo souly hab schon gehört der nico ist wohl hin und weg von deinem flatty
mal gespannt wie es sich schlägt!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2010)

Meinst du mich?
Wenn ja weiß ich nicht was du meinst.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. August 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Hey Souli,
> was kommt den neues bei dir?



 ... für den Rest der Saison,in dieser Richtung erst mal nix mehr.
Und bis dahin reicht mir sicherlich meine MINI-DH-RESTEKISTE



gobo schrieb:


> jo souly hab schon gehört der nico ist wohl hin und weg von deinem flatty
> mal gespannt wie es sich schlägt!



Die Welt ist halt klein  ...ein sehr netter,symphatischer Bursch der Nico 



MOS du bist nicht gemeint,obwohl du natürlich auch en Gude bist


----------



## Spitfire77 (7. August 2010)

THX @ Kotoko 
war selber überrascht von dem "strahle" Weiss ,
sieht in echt genau so Hammer aus.Hat der Pulvermann gut 
hingekriegt 

greez Roman


----------



## gobo (15. August 2010)

hey leutz

so ich muß nun mal eure welt durcheinander bringen!!
wir haben den ersten bruch bei einem flatline der ersten serie!!!!
oberrohr-sattelrohr,soll wohl laut ba das erste in deutschland sein welches gerissen(gebochen) ist!
ba hat den rahmen nun bei sich um zu schauen was da sache ist.bin mal gespannt wie dies ausgehen wird.

naja in dem sinne


----------



## eljugador (15. August 2010)

Hallo mich kotz meine 08 888 rcv langsam an nun schwanke ich zwischen einer bos n dee und einer dorado 2011 was ist eure meinung ? zu was würdet ihr greifen ps weis das unterschiedliche gabeln sind gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numis (15. August 2010)

aus welchen gründen diese beiden gabeln?

ich habe diese beiden gabeln nur einmal test gefahren. Da gefiel mir die dorado besser (2010 model), jedoch ist sie überhaupt nicht steif.


----------



## eljugador (15. August 2010)

Weil ich so ca 1000euro ausgeben will und denk das die ganz verarbeitet sind oder was würdet ihr nehmen? Bitte um schnelle und viela antworten Gruß Michel


----------



## retrospecs (15. August 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Weil ich so ca 1000euro ausgeben will und denk das die ganz verarbeitet sind oder was würdet ihr nehmen? Bitte um schnelle und viela antworten Gruß Michel



verstehe ich das richtig, dass die tatsache 1000 euro auszugeben deine hauptsächliche motivation/begründung ist, um sich zwischen der bos oder dorado zu entscheiden...?
by the way, eine boxxer wc oder fox40 gibt's auch für 1000 euro...


----------



## eljugador (15. August 2010)

Natürlich nicht,mir wäre billiger auch lieber aber von den 2 Gabe habe ich in Sachen Qualität und funktion nur gut gehört ,wäre um andere vorschlageb auch sehr froh


----------



## retrospecs (15. August 2010)

also ich selber fahre eine boxxer team 2010. bis auf ein gewisses losbrechmoment bin ich bestens zufrieden. durch das schlitzen der buchsen war das aber auch weg. bin auch schon einige male die 2010er boxxer wc von einem kollegen gefahren. fühlte sich auch gut an. ich persönlich bin allerdings kein fan von luft-gabeln.

die bos bin ich auch schon mehrmals gefahren. vom ansprechverhalten her auf jeden fall auch gut, allerdings ziemlich schwer. im vergleich zur boxxer ca. 200 gramm. zur dorado kann ich nix sagen.

besonders beeindruckt bin ich allerdings von der 2010er 888 RC3 EVO Titanium VA. die fährt ein kollege von mir und das ansprechverhalten ist der hammer. fühlt sich an wie früher!


----------



## numis (15. August 2010)

meine vorschläge wären:

1. die 2010 888 rc3 Evo titanium (fährt ein kollege seit 3 wochen)
2. Boxxer team 2010(mit viel brunox bestes preisleistungsverhältnis)(fuhr ich letztes Jahr)
3. fox 40er(fahre ich jetzt)
4. alte boxxer team (fuhr ich letztes jahr)


----------



## eljugador (16. August 2010)

so also wird ne 2010 dorado in so fern ich meine boxxer wc (rot) los werde ist nagel neue und noch orginal verpackt also wenn ihr jemanden kennt der se will verkaufs se für 900euro


----------



## Sw!tch (17. August 2010)

die alte boxxer geht wirklich saugut. wenn ich mir allein die preise von dorado und co. angucke würde ich mir nie überlegen, "aufzurüsten". aber wenn doch, dann die 38er oder die neue 888eo


----------



## neikless (17. August 2010)

flex-o-ra-do !?
die flext so das wenn du mit dem VR in einer rinne bist,
kannst du einlenken aber das rad bleibt drin , wie auf schienen , wer das mag !
arbeiten tut sie natürlich erstklassig aber in sachen steifigkeit war ich erschrocken/ enttäuscht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (17. August 2010)

Nun  für mich wäre es mal cool zu fahren nun ja die worldcup habe ich bekommen aber hätte halt gern ne dorado, weis niemand wer eine will Gruß Michel


----------



## Ikonoklast (17. August 2010)

Ebay, Bikemarkt, da wollen immer Leute irgendwelche unnützen Sachen


----------



## retrospecs (17. August 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Nun  für mich wäre es mal cool zu fahren nun ja die worldcup habe ich bekommen aber hätte halt gern ne dorado


----------



## eljugador (17. August 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


>


  sorry bin manchmal bischen verplant beim schreiben  also mit mal fahren meine ich paar Gabeln probe fahren, und die gabel habe ich von meiner freundin bekommen


----------



## project529 (17. August 2010)

Nummer von deiner Freundin? ^^


----------



## eljugador (17. August 2010)

Nummer ist strenggeheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (17. August 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> hey leutz
> 
> so ich muß nun mal eure welt durcheinander bringen!!
> wir haben den ersten bruch bei einem flatline der ersten serie!!!!
> ...


 
Halt uns auf dem laufendem.


----------



## retrospecs (17. August 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> sorry bin manchmal bischen verplant beim schreiben  also mit mal fahren meine ich paar Gabeln probe fahren



dazu würde ich dir definitiv raten, bevor du ein vermögen für die dorado ausgibst. fragt sich auch, ob du vom fahrerischen können her überhaupt eine dorado benötigst bzw. das potential der gabel ausschöpfen kannst, so dass sich die anschaffung lohnt (ist nicht persönlich gemeint). es handelt sich bei dem ding halt um ein race-orientiertes hightech teil, dass erst ab einer gewissen "leistung/geschwindigkeit" ihr potential entwickelt. auch die wartung/pflege einer dorado ist nicht zu unterschätzen. die gabel ist alles andere als wartungsarm. dafür ist die dorado schon immer bekannt gewesen. 

von all dem zuvor genannten abgesehen, kann ich verstehen dass du die dorado in erwägung ziehst. schaut schon geil aus. aber das ist eben nicht alles...


----------



## eljugador (17. August 2010)

nun ja hast schon recht fahre erst das 2 jahr und habe noch net so das können wie ich es gern hätte,die dorado finde ich halt recht interresant weil ein revox fahre und mit dem sehr zufrieden bin in sachen funktion und qualität, über die boxxer wc hört man nicht so viel gutes (auch wenn man nicht immer alles glauben soll) wird schon was dran sein oder was haltet ihr von der gabel? Danke für die Antworten gruss Michel


----------



## el Lingo (17. August 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> fragt sich auch, ob du vom fahrerischen können her überhaupt eine dorado benötigst bzw. das potential der gabel ausschöpfen kannst, so dass sich die anschaffung lohnt (ist nicht persönlich gemeint.



Da bringt es mal jemand auf den Punkt und ich kann das nur unterstreichen: Jeder will natürlich dsa beste Material haben, weil die Magazine suggerieren, dass man das braucht und sich so als guter Fahrer outet, dabei können die meisten mit dem Hightech-Material überhaupt nicht umgehen geschweige denn es einstellen.


----------



## qwwq20091 (17. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen! Wolt nur fragen was kann ich fuer mein Flati verlangen?? Eventuel wird bike verkauft!


----------



## gobo (17. August 2010)

nasum:
so wie es aussieht muß der kollege 1000 öcker auf das wc drauflegen,ist zwar noch nix offizielles aber,so denken wir,wird es drauf hinauslaufen.
aber wie gesagt ich werde das dann mal hier posten,auf die gefahr hin das es keinen interessiert.

mfg


----------



## eljugador (17. August 2010)

@el Lingo hast du schon recht, bin ich gleicher meinung wie du aber wenn du ehrlich bist muss man ja wenn man so viel geld für was ausgibt davon überzeugt sein und söllte schon paar jährchen halten gruss Michel


----------



## retrospecs (17. August 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> @el Lingo hast du schon recht, bin ich gleicher meinung wie du aber wenn du ehrlich bist muss man ja wenn man so viel geld für was ausgibt davon überzeugt sein und söllte schon paar jährchen halten gruss Michel



aber besonders im federgabel segment garantiert dir ein teurer einkaufpreis nicht, dass die gabel auch lange hält.


----------



## eljugador (17. August 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> aber besonders im federgabel segment garantiert dir ein teurer einkaufpreis nicht, dass die gabel auch lange hält.



Nun ja wie gesagt ich bin noch anfänger und habe noch nicht so viel ahnung und bin noch nicht so viel gefahren welche gabel ist den in sacher qualität und funktion gut was würdest du bzw ihr machen, Boxxer behalten?


----------



## retrospecs (17. August 2010)

Da ich selber Boxxer Fahrer und Fan bin, sage ich natürlich ja, ABER:

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich bei deiner Boxxer WC ja um ein 2010er Modell. Hier solltest Du unbedingt prüfen, ob es sich um ein Modell aus der ersten oder aus folgenden Produktionsserien handelt. 
Die Gabeln aus der ersten Produktions-Serie haben a) noch recht viele Kinderkankheiten gehabt (z.B. war die Zugstufe sehr anfällig) und b) kann man/sollte man kostenlos bei einem Rock Shox Service-Center das Casting tauschen lassen. Es gab zwar keine offizielle Rückrufaktion, dennoch werden die Castings bei einem offiziellen Service meistens ausgetauscht.

Meine Boxxer Team 2010 ist z.B. noch aus der ersten Produktionsserie und bei mir ist nach kurzer Zeit die Zugstufe defekt gewesen. Sie wurde jedoch von Rock Shox kostenlos erneuert und das besagte Casting wurde auch ausgetauscht. Danach lief sie wieder super. Weiterhin habe ich noch die Buchsen neu geschmiert und das Standard-Öl gegen Motorex ausgetauscht. Jetzt funktioniert sie aller erste Sahne und ich würde sie gegen keine andere Gabel austauschen.

Dir sollte aber klar sein, dass die Boxxer, und besonder die WC, eine Downhill Race-Gabel ist. Sie ist deutlich straffer als z.B. eine Fox40 und entwickelt ihr Potential bei größeren Geschwindigkeiten. Wenn Du also eher eine Gabel für den Freeride-Gebrauch suchst, würde ich Dir von der Boxxer WC definitiv abraten.

Zu anderen Gabel-Modellen lässt Du Dir am besten von anderen Nutzern hier im Forum Erfahrungsberichte schildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (17. August 2010)

woran  erkenne ich die erst serie gibt es seriennummern oder so


----------



## retrospecs (18. August 2010)

Ja, an der Seriennummer. 

Du musst auf die ersten vier Ziffern der Seriennummer schauen. Sollten diese in dem folgenden Bereichen liegen, ist Deine Gabel aus der ersten Produktionsserie:

09T9XXXXXXX - 31T9XXXXXXX
März 2009 - Juli 2009

Du kannst das Casting dann (unter Vorlage der Rechnung) kostenlos bei einem offiziellen Rock Shox Service Center tauschen lassen. Ich konnte damals sogar die Farbe (schwarz, weiß oder rot) des Castings wählen.


----------



## eljugador (18. August 2010)

@retrospecs viel dank für deine Hilfe  werde so bald ich daheim bin gleich mal schauen, und hoffen das ich mit der wordcup keine problemen haben werde


----------



## el Lingo (18. August 2010)

Gerade für Anfänger ist auf der einen Seite die Stabilität wichtig, da man auch mal eine Landung verpatzen kann, auf der anderen Seite wird das Material aber auch nicht so stark belastet wie bei einem sehr erfahrenen Biker, der sich deutlich mehr zutraut. Daher sollte man vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr Gewicht in Kauf nehmen, um hier auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
Ich würde stets zu einer Marzocchi raten, wenn die gut eingefahren sind, haben sie ein mehr als gutes Ansprechverhalten und genau das richtige für den Freeride-Bereich, da auch stabil. Ich hatte früher eine Z150, die war einsame spitze in allen Bereichen, auch meine 66 RC3 ist mittlerweile gut eingefahren und extrem sensibel, dabei schluckt sie auch größere Sachen super. Kann man sicher so auch auf die 888 RC3 übertragen.


----------



## dhpucky (18. August 2010)

... Ansprechverhalten gilt auch für ne Evo Ti 

Hier mal vorab ein zugegeben schlechtes Bild vom neuen Aufbau. 

Musste dringend ein paar Kilo abspecken. 

Bin zufrieden  Optisch natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## retrospecs (18. August 2010)

Das Bike gefällt mir echt gut. Die weiße Kurbel stört mich ein wenig. Mir würde in der Kombination mit dem Grün, Rot und Gelb eine schwarz Kurbel besser gefallen. Ist aber reine Geschmacksache...Aufbau ist aber top.

Was wiegt es denn jetzt?


----------



## dhpucky (18. August 2010)

Danke!

War auch am überlegen ob es ne Atlas FR in schwarz wird. Die Respond war halt ´n Schnäppchen. 

Gewicht weiß ich leider noch nicht genau. Gerechnet sollten es unter 18,5 sein.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. August 2010)

Ohhhja,kommt sehr geil...Kurbel und Stütze würd ich allerdings auch eher in schwarz bevorzugen... aber auf jeden fall


----------



## Sw!tch (18. August 2010)

verdammt geil, wer hätte das gedacht... die weißen teile können aber noch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2010)

wow.....das macht den Bikes von Neikless schon fast Konkurrenz. 

bei dem Bike würde ich die weißen Parts lassen.
Und meine nächste Gabel haste auch dran


----------



## canYOn_/ (18. August 2010)

hallo zusammen,

werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich das gute Flatline Pro 2010 morgen/übermorgen holen. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem verbauten LRS bzw. Alex FR 32 Felgen gemacht? 

Taugen die was oder soll ich sie gleich gegen mavic tauschen
ahja, ich wiege ca. 90 Kilo und fahre recht brutal.


----------



## canYOn_/ (24. August 2010)

Fährt hier keiner Flatline PRO oder bin ich hier im falschen Film?! Dann werde ich wohl selber über den LRS berichten:

Mein neues Spielzeug war bis heute ca. 6 Stunden im harten Einsatz. 
Die Speichen musste ich heute leicht nachziehen. Die Felgen selbst haben aber keine Beulen und eiern nicht. Noch ist es definitiv viel zu früh über die Haltbarkeit zu reden, die scheinen aber recht stabil zu sein. 

Flatline  fährt sich traumhaft! 
Schluck alles weg, läuft sehr ruhig und ist einfach zu kontrollieren. 
Mit 17,7 Kilo (Größe S) incl. Pedale ist die Möhre einfach unschlagbar!
Ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## Kotoko (25. August 2010)

Die Alex FR 32 sind auch an meinem 08er Flatline 1 verbaut - ich wiege zwar unter 60 Kilo, aber bin dennoch der Meinung das diese Felgen schon ordendlich was aushalten. Außerdem sind sie vom Gewicht her nicht wirklich auffällig schwer. Bin auf alle Fälle zufrieden mit ihnen und hab nicht vor sie zu tauschen - eben nur bis das der Tod uns scheidet


----------



## retrospecs (25. August 2010)

Das 2010er Flatline mag zwar leichter sein und ebenso gut funktionieren wie die älteren Modelle, gefallen tut es mir jedoch überhaupt nicht!! Sowohl von der Rahmenform als auch der Lackierung her.

Da bleibe ich gerne meinem 2008er Flatline treu!!

@ canYOn_/: 
Ich empfehle Dir die ganze Spacer raus zu machen und somit die Front deutlich abzusenken. Das Flatline fährt sich so noch deutlich ruhiger.


----------



## HcRider (25. August 2010)

Seh ich genauso mir gefällt jahrgang 08/09 auch besser,.. vielleicht wollten sie mit der geänderten Dämpferstellung verbesserung bewirken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (25. August 2010)

Durch die neue Dämpferstellung in dem 2010er Modell kann man deutlich einfacher und schneller den Dämpfer ein- und ausbauen. Das ist definitiv ein Vorteil. Gefallen tut es mir trotzdem nicht... ;-)


----------



## Jendo (25. August 2010)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


>



Sau Geil!


----------



## bestmove (26. August 2010)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


>



Wirklich, schönes Ding


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2010)

Ja, bis auf die grausige Stütze.


----------



## Ikonoklast (26. August 2010)

Aber wie krass gut es sich fährt ist echt wahnsinn, hab schon öfter nachgedacht meinen alten Pro gegen einen neuen WC zu ersetzen...


----------



## TheSpecialized (26. August 2010)

Optisch ist der alte aber wesentlich schöner...

In wie fern fährt sich das neue denn besser?


----------



## Jendo (26. August 2010)

TheSpecialized schrieb:


> Optisch ist der alte aber wesentlich schöner...
> 
> In wie fern fährt sich das neue denn besser?



Wenn man auf zerquetschte Rohre mit integrierten Fender steht, dann JA!


----------



## Ikonoklast (26. August 2010)

Fährt sich sehr viel leichtfüßiger, ist einfach verspielter, irgendwie leichter. Obwohl mein altes Flatline leichter ist, als das Serienpro das ich getestet habe, hat sich das leichter angefühlt und geht einfach besser nach vorne


----------



## Sw!tch (26. August 2010)

sieht saugeil aus.

@ikonoklast: seltsam, ich hab bis jetzt nur gehört, dass es sich genauso fährt wie das alte.


----------



## snuffbox (26. August 2010)

Nee da hat ikonoklast schon recht. Hab ja den Vorteil dass ich die Dinger auch immer mal fahren kann und im Vergleich zu meinem SE mit besserer Ausstattung fährt es sich trotzdem echt leichtfüßiger und wendiger als meins. Trotzdem gefällt mir mein altes Designtechnisch besser. Es ist schwerer, kantiger und hat irgendwie Charakter. Außerdem vermittelt es mehr Sicherheit als das neue. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (26. August 2010)

He


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2010)

Satzzeichen ?


----------



## retrospecs (26. August 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hey fährt einer von euch dirty dan schaut ziehmlich knapp aus oder was fahrt Ihe Im winter  gruss Michel



Dein Post ist absolut unverständlich. Was willst Du genau wissen?


----------



## TheSpecialized (27. August 2010)

Ich raffs auch nicht ganz... 
Vllt ob einer von uns auch dreckig fährt? ... 
/mutmaßungen off


----------



## mtbikerFFM (27. August 2010)

Ist das nicht ein Reifen?


----------



## GM210 (27. August 2010)

Ich muss sagen, im direkten Vergleich finde ich mein "altes" deutlich schöner und ausgefallener. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Was den immensen Unterschied bezüglich der Fahrleistungen angeht so hab ich da schon anderes gehört. Aber auch das hängt natürlich vom jeweiligen Fahrer ab.


----------



## TheSpecialized (27. August 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, das alte Flatti hat einfach mehr Charm mMn.

Übrigens schönes Radl über mir 
Ich glaub aber, schwarze statt grüne Schriftzüge würden diesem besser stehen^^


----------



## retrospecs (27. August 2010)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Reifen?



Ja, Dirty Dan ist ein Reifen von Schwalbe. Ich verstehe aber den Rest seines Posts nicht.


----------



## eljugador (27. August 2010)

Ok tut mir leiden, war schon sehr müde wollte nur wissen Von euch ob der reifen dirty dan bei euch in den hinterbau passt da bei mir der Platz zwischen Reifen und Rahmen bei meinen  muddy Mary schon sehr gering Ist oder was fahrt ihr im Schnee für Reifen gruss Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (27. August 2010)

Ich bin bisher Maxxis Ardent 2.4, High Roller 2.5, Minion 2.5 & Swampthing 2.5 gefahren. Aktuell fahre ich den Continental Rain King 2.5. Bei keinem der genannten Reifen hatte ich bisher Probleme mit der Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau.

Im Schnee bin ich bisher immer Swampthing gefahren. Ging immer gut.


----------



## eljugador (27. August 2010)

Wetscream(maxxi reifen) hat noch keiner in flatline gehabt  Weil die haben ähnliche Stollenlänge wie die dirty Dan , will diesen winter die skipisten nähmlich richtig umgraben


----------



## retrospecs (27. August 2010)

Mit welcher Gabel wirste die "Pisten denn umgraben", der Dorado oder der BOS...?! ;-)

Also von der Stollenlänge her sind die Maxxis Wetscream und die Conti Rain King schon vergleichbar und der Rain King passt. Es gibt aber auch garantiert jemanden hier der den Wetscream bereits im Flatline gefahren ist.

P.S.: Verwende bitte mal Satzzeichen!! Deine Posts zu lesen ist unglaublich anstrengend...


----------



## eljugador (27. August 2010)

Mit der dorado  , danke für die Antworten gruss Michel


----------



## retrospecs (27. August 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Mit der dorado  , danke für die Antworten gruss Michel



LOL, ach nee...


----------



## eljugador (27. August 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> LOL, ach nee...



Warum lachst du , kennst das nicht wenn man sich was in kopf setzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (31. August 2010)

Mein Flatty am Rande des neuen DH's


----------



## Ikonoklast (31. August 2010)

schick!


----------



## eljugador (1. September 2010)

so update auf dorado


----------



## TheSpecialized (1. September 2010)

Steht deinem Flatti gut


----------



## eljugador (1. September 2010)

udate auf dorado http://yfrog.com/neimg0552kbj http://yfrog.com/n8img0551mj          
http://yfrog.com/mwimg0543lvj


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. September 2010)

flatline kommt 2011 in einem wunderschönen rot/weiß, bilder folgen morgen.


----------



## neikless (2. September 2010)

hilft auch nix !


----------



## Jendo (2. September 2010)

Über die Rahmenform kann man ja unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Aber die Lackierung finde ich irgendwie langweilig...











Quelle: www.vitalmtb.com


----------



## njoerd (2. September 2010)

och, ich finds total schick


----------



## Fabeymer (2. September 2010)

Irgendwie ist der Rahmenpreis jenseits von Gut und Böse...oder gibt es signifikante Unterschiede zwischen den Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (2. September 2010)

Finde den Rahmenpreis auch unverschämt


----------



## slayerrider (2. September 2010)

Unglaublich. Der Preis ist zu krass. Wenn das Teil, dann auch wieder qualitativ so schlecht ist, wie die meisten anderen Rockys, dann viel Spass.
Aber es sieht immerhin richtig gut aus.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. September 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Finde den Rahmenpreis auch unverschämt


 unterschreibe ich


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. September 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> hilft auch nix !



finde ja auch nur die farbe schön  da hat mir das ss2, tracervp2 und tr250 um einges besser gefallen


----------



## retrospecs (2. September 2010)

Ich finde die Preise auch echt überzogen. Weiterhin wundere ich mich, dass das Flatline als Komplettbike "Pro" 3.790,00 Euro kosten soll und das einzelne Rahmenkit "WC" 3.290,00 Euro. Gibts jetzt einen Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Rahmen? Anders kann ich mir die Relation der Preise nicht erklären.


----------



## numis (2. September 2010)

der sehr tiefe Eurokurs wird wohl auch einen kleinen Einfluss auf den Preis haben.

Viele Hersteller verkaufen das günstigere Model fast zum gleichen Preis wie das Rahmenkit, wiso? Keine Ahnung


----------



## retrospecs (3. September 2010)

Servus zusammen,

nachdem meine Gravity DH Kurbel gebrochen ist, habe ich einige Updates am Flatline vorgenommen:

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Flatline
Federgabel: Rock Shox Team
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel / 500er Titan-Feder
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit R
Griffe: Syntace Moto
Bremsen: Avid Code
Shifter: SRAM X.0
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Kassette: SRAM PG-970
Kette: SRAM
Kettenführung: e.thirteen LG1+
Pedale: SIXPACK ICON MG Ti (285 Gramm das Paar!!)
Sattel: Selle Italia Filante
LRS: Trickstuff Quad DH
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV13

NEU:
Vorbau: SIXPACK Splitz
Lenker: SIXPACK Millenium Low 2011
Sattelstütze: SIXPACK Nail
Sattelklemme: SIXPACK Cogring
Steckachse: SIXPACK Nailer 2
Reifen: Continental Rain King
Kurbel: Shimano Saint

In Kürze folgt noch der neue SIXPACK Resident / Vice DH Laufradsatz (unter 1800 Gramm). Bin mal gespannt...







http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/8/1/9/_/large/2010-09-03_flatline_02.jpg


----------



## bestmove (4. September 2010)

Gibts denn eigentlich in 2011 das Flatline FR noch? Ich kann nur die zwei DH Varianten entdecken oder sind die jetzt auch FR geeignet?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. September 2010)

FR gibt es keine mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HcRider (5. September 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem Service von Rocky gemacht ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. September 2010)

wie fern Service? Ersatzteil, Teile bestellen, Garantiefall?


----------



## eljugador (5. September 2010)

@ retrospecs schönes flati was wiegt es den? Irgendwie finde ich das beim flati recht weit vorne sitzt ist euch das net bischen unangenehm  gruss michel


----------



## retrospecs (5. September 2010)

Empfinde ich nicht so. Die Front ist halt schön flach. Vielleicht empfindest Du das als "vorne sitzen" oder Dein Rahmen für dich zu klein?

Mit den neuen Parts habe ich es noch nicht gewogen. Mit den alten Teilen, alles Gravity, wog es 18,5 KG. Es sollte jetzt minimal leichter sein. Mit dem neuen SIXPACK Laufradsatz und den Ardent Reifen verliere ich zusätzlich ca. 750 Gramm. Dann sollte das Bike deutlich unter 18 KG wiegen.


----------



## eljugador (5. September 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Empfinde ich nicht so. Die Front ist halt schön flach. Vielleicht empfindest Du das als "vorne sitzen" oder Dein Rahmen für dich zu klein?
> 
> Mit den neuen Parts habe ich es noch nicht gewogen. Mit den alten Teilen, alles Gravity, wog es 18,5 KG. Es sollte jetzt minimal leichter sein. Mit dem neuen SIXPACK Laufradsatz und den Ardent Reifen verliere ich zusätzlich ca. 750 Gramm. Dann sollte das Bike deutlich unter 18 KG wiegen.



Bin 1 meter 72  und habe Rahmengrösse s müsst doch passen oder?


----------



## retrospecs (5. September 2010)

Ich denke schon. Ich bin 1,90m und fahre Größe M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (5. September 2010)

Wie gross seit ihr und was für Rahmengrösse fahrt ihr?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. September 2010)

1,90 und größe M??? Wer soll dann L Fahren???


----------



## retrospecs (5. September 2010)

Gute Frage.  Größe M passt bei mir aber super.


----------



## eljugador (5. September 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Gute Frage.  Größe M passt bei mir aber super.


Ja da hat wohl jemand als Kind zu viel Fruchtzwerge gegessen


----------



## retrospecs (5. September 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Ja da hat wohl jemand als Kind zu viel Fruchtzwerge gegessen


----------



## numis (5. September 2010)

bin gleich gross wie du und habe ebenfals eines in S. Komme persönlich mit dem S besser zurecht als mit dem M


----------



## canYOn_/ (5. September 2010)

ich bin 1,88 Groß und fahre S.
Komme mit der Größe bestens zurecht


----------



## eljugador (5. September 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


>


war net böse gemeint, man hat doch immer gesagt das einem fruchzwerge einem helfen gross zu werden .


----------



## mtbikerFFM (5. September 2010)

Bin 1,84 und hab ein M. Bin ganz zufrieden damit. Wahrscheinlich hätte L auch gepasst, hatte bislang leider noch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit ausser mal kurz auf einem L zu sitzen.


----------



## GM210 (6. September 2010)

1,94m = Größe L

passt perfekt, der M Rahmen war mir deutlich zu kurz. Ist aber fahrerabhängig.

TESTEN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (6. September 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Gibts denn eigentlich in 2011 das Flatline FR noch? Ich kann nur die zwei DH Varianten entdecken oder sind die jetzt auch FR geeignet?





Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> FR gibt es keine mehr!



Jetzt kapier ich langsam gar nichts mehr. Ich hatte zwar wichtigere Termine als die diesjaehrige Eurobike, aber was zum Teufel ist bei RM los? Muss sich die "Gravity-Kundschaft" (man moege mir den Ausdruck verzeihen, mir faellt nichts besseres ein) entweder ein renntaugliches Flatline Wordcup oder aber ein Slayer kaufen???


----------



## Ikonoklast (6. September 2010)

191 und S und läuft aber sowas von gut, Fährt sich verspielt wie mein kleines Revell...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. September 2010)

Seit mir nicht böse aber da kann ja was nicht stimmen. Ein S bei 1,88cm oder sogar 1,91cm? 
Kommt ihr vom BMX?

Die Größenangaben von GM210 oder mtbikerFFM kommen mir wesentlich plausibler vor. 
Auf jeden Fall der gefragt welche Rahmengröße er jetzt fahren soll weiß soviel wie vorher oder sogar weniger.


----------



## retrospecs (6. September 2010)

GM210 schrieb:


> TESTEN.



Richtig! Jeder hier hat halt seine Vorlieben, daher werden Dir unsere Antworten nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Solltest einfach mal mehrere Größen testen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2010)

wow das du so groß bist hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.

Ach....wieder ein mal eine geile Location im Action Thread


----------



## canYOn_/ (6. September 2010)

also RMS baut eicht große Bikes!

mein Cannondale Perp in *L*:




http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7022

ist fast genauso Groß wie meine Flatty in *S* 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8736


----------



## Spitfire77 (6. September 2010)

Ich "werde" L fahren und bin 1,85 m gross  ob´s passt sieht man dann


----------



## project529 (8. September 2010)

Also ich bin ca. 1,86 m groß und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass mir ein L auch besser liegen würde... bin aber leider noch keins gefahren.
Die Oberrohrlänge ist sicherlich nicht die längste, folglich sitzt man mit DirectMount schon relativ aufrecht, also sehr nah am lenker. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, eine Sattelstütze mit Setback auszuprobieren. Außerdem würde ich auch definitiv sagen, dass man beim Flatline extrem viel Gewicht nach vorne bringen muss, um es einigermaßen wendig zu machen und durch enge Kurven und Anlieger zu manövrieren... wenn man nicht wirklich extrem auf die Front drückt, wirkt es im Vergleich zu allem anderen was ich bisher gefahren bin sehr träge und schwerfällig... Das Flaty ist halt doch irgendwie n Panzer, der den Trail einfach platt rollt 
Mich würde interessieren, ob das bei den 17 bis 18 Kg Flatlines hier im Forum genau so ist oder es eventuell auf die 2-3 Kg Unterschied zurückzuführen ist, die mein Bike mehr wiegt... ich denke aber eher, dass das auf die Anlenkung des Hinterbaus zurückzuführen ist.
Zum Vergleich haben mir bisher - also seit ich das Flatline habe - ein SX Trail, Big Hit, Canyon Torque FR, Session 88, Sunday, V10 und Ironhorse 7Point gedient.
Diesen Eindruck haben mir auch einige der Besitzer der anderen Bikes bestätigt, mit denen ich jeweils für ein paar Runden getauscht habe...
Mein Fazit ist, für ruppige Pisten und den richtig harten Shit, ist das Flatline absolute Sahne. Wenn es aber um enge Kurven und einen verspielteren Fahrstil geht, fährt man mit einem SX Trail deutlich besser. Kann noch jemand diesen Eindruck bestätigen? Ist das eventuell der Grund, warum einige ihr Flatline verkauft haben? Ich möchte demnächst vielleicht mal ne SingleCrown Gabel im Flaty ausprobieren...


----------



## Kotoko (8. September 2010)

Ich fahr das 08er Flatty mit ner Totem Solo Air und nem Gesammtgewicht von rund 19 Kilo. Hab versucht das Bike recht agil zu machen - etwas härtere Federn fürmein Fahrergewicht etwas schnellere Zugstufe im Dämpfer, kurzer Vorbau, solche Sachen eben... Im vergleich zu nem Canyon Torque FR von nem Kollegen (mit passenden Federn für mich) fährt sichs Flatline echt wie ein Panzer. Kommen dann aber Stellen auf nem Trail wos technisch wird, muss man mit dem Torque viel arbeiten, weil große Brocken oder Fette Wurzeln sind einfach zu viel für den Hinterbau - das Flatline knallt drüber wie über Asphalt... Blöd is nur das as Flatline einfach nicht Tourentauglich ist und deshalb jetzt leider doch bei mir weichen muss =( Bin sonst echt super zufrieden mit dem Bike aber abseits von nem Bikepark ist man einfach nur fehl am Platz - wird wohl auch der Hauptgrund sein warum das Flatty so oft wieder hergegeben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. September 2010)

hast dun park bike odern touren bike? sorry aber sowas weiß man normal vorher


----------



## project529 (8. September 2010)

Haha.. das sagt ja genau der richtige! 
 Du hast deins ja selbst gegen nen All-Mountain Hobel getauscht 
 In meinem Post geht es ja außerdem auch nicht um Tourentauglichkeit...  ich fände es also ganz gut, wenn wir beim eigentlichen Diskussionsthema  bleiben... Ich denke meine Vergleiche mit V10, Session 88 und den  anderen Downhillboliden sind durchaus legitim!


----------



## Kotoko (8. September 2010)

Ich hab das Ding rein für den Park gebaut - für Touren hatte ich ein Hardtail. Wurde mir aber leider geklaut und so bin ich dann dazu gekommen das Flatty auch auf Touren zu bewegen, is halt mal nicht so leicht... Ursprünglich wars rein für den Park und zum Spashaben gedacht und dafür ists wirklich ungeschlagen klasse. weine ihm auch definitiv hinterher - aber was will man machen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. September 2010)

ich habe es ungewollt getauscht und musste es wegen finanziellen engpesse verkaufen, warum das so war bleibt privat mein jung. also silent!


----------



## project529 (9. September 2010)

Also wenn man in diesem Thread ein paar Seiten zurückblättert, kann man sehen, wie du damit prahlst, dass es die beste Entscheidung für dich gewesen sei, deins zu verkaufen und, dass du es absolut nicht bereust... aber mal ganz davon abgesehen, wollte hier eigentlich gar niemand eine Rechtfertigung hören, warum du deins verkauft hast. Das führt nur wieder nen Tick weiter weg vom eigentlichen Diskussionthema, das ich hier mal in den Thread geworfen habe... nämlich die Trägheit oder Schwerfälligkeit in schnellen Kurven und Lastwechseln.
Mein Post obendrüber sollte nur ein kleiner Hinweis sein, dass du vielleicht nicht anderen Leuten gleich ans Bein pissen solltest, weil sie ihr Flatline gegen nen Touren Bike tauschen, besonders da du es sogar selbst so gemacht hast... möglicherweise befinden sie sich ja in einer ganz ähnlichen Situation wie du damals... und du hast natürlich recht, die Umstände sind privat und gehen mich absolut nichts an.
In erster Linie ist das hier doch aber ein Flatline Thread und mir ging es hier um konstruktive Kritik und mögliche Ursachen zu finden, die das beschriebene Fahrgefühl auslösen - das sollte also weder eine Beleidigung an dein Ex-Bike,  noch an die Weise wie du es aufgebaut hast sein! Wäre also ganz cool, wenn du das nicht gleich persönlich nimmst, sondern chillst... und vielleicht auch deine eigene Meinung zum Thema abgibst! *kuss*


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2010)

das problem ist wer diese finanzspritze nicht nötig gewesen, hätt ich das flatline evtl. behalten und anschließend nochn anderes bike aufgebaut, u know?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (9. September 2010)

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich fahre bei einer Körpergröße von 190cm einen eher kleineren Rahmen in Größe M. Weiterhin fahre ich eine extrem flache Front in Kombination mit einem eher breiten Lenker (785mm). Somit übe ich automatisch viel Druck auf die Front aus. Die Kombination aus dem "kleineren/kürzeren" Rahmen in Verbindung mit dem Druck auf der Front sorgt dafür, dass sich das Flatline doch ziemlich agil und wendig fahren lässt.

Weiterhin kommt hier auch noch die rotierende Masse ins Spiel. Hier macht es im Bezug auf das Fahrgefühl extrem viel aus, wie schwer oder leicht der LRS. Meiner wiegt aktuell 2200 Gramm. Der neue auf den ich warte, wiegt ca. 1780 Gramm. Ich denke, dass sich das Bike durch die Reduktion der rotierenden Masse noch deutlich leichter und wendiger fahren lassen wird. Ich werde gerne berichten...


----------



## Maddes_W (9. September 2010)

Moin!

Bin recht neu mit dem Flatline am Werke.
Nur ganz kurzes Crossposting in die ins Offtopic abdriftende Diskussion hier:
Die genaue Verlegung des Schaltzuges: Nutzt ihr hier die Teilung am Unterrohr? Macht das Sinn auf Dauer außer das man mehr Dreck fängt? Geht ihr durch Sattelstrebe und dann runter und durch die Kettenstrebe oder eher direkt durch die Kettenstrebe?

Gruß

Damit es nicht ganz OT ist:
Ich finde Träge ist nicht unbedingt das richtige Wort um das Flatline zu beschreiben. Schwer, ja! Träge, nein! Der Tiefe Schwerpunkt ist endlos genial! Wer sich mit dem Teil im heimischen Wald auf Singletrails bewegt braucht sich nicht wundern das er da falsch ist, dafür wurds nicht erbaut


----------



## Spitfire77 (9. September 2010)

Gute Frage  würde mich auch interessieren! (so kurz vor´m zusammenbau)


----------



## eljugador (9. September 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema:
> 
> Ich fahre bei einer Körpergröße von 190cm einen eher kleineren Rahmen in Größe M. Weiterhin fahre ich eine extrem flache Front in Kombination mit einem eher breiten Lenker (785mm). Somit übe ich automatisch viel Druck auf die Front aus. Die Kombination aus dem "kleineren/kürzeren" Rahmen in Verbindung mit dem Druck auf der Front sorgt dafür, dass sich das Flatline doch ziemlich agil und wendig fahren lässt.
> 
> Weiterhin kommt hier auch noch die rotierende Masse ins Spiel. Hier macht es im Bezug auf das Fahrgefühl extrem viel aus, wie schwer oder leicht der LRS. Meiner wiegt aktuell 2200 Gramm. Der neue auf den ich warte, wiegt ca. 1780 Gramm. Ich denke, dass sich das Bike durch die Reduktion der rotierenden Masse noch deutlich leichter und wendiger fahren lassen wird. Ich werde gerne berichten...



Hi retrospecs was wirds den für lrs tune? Und was für einen laufradsatz fahrst  jetzt ?


----------



## project529 (9. September 2010)

Ja, das ist ein interessanter Punkt... Sicherlich hast du damit Recht,  dass die Rotationsmasse einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Einfluss vor  allem auf die Rollwirkung des Bikes hat. Mein LRS ist jetzt kein  spezielles Leichtgewicht oder so, aber ich denke er ist auch nicht  schwerer, als andere original verbaute Laufräder der anderen Bikes!  Außerdem hatte ich anfangs noch 480g (pro Rad) Downhillschläuche drin  gehabt, während meine aktuellen Schläuche nur noch ca. 180g wiegen, ich  habe also insgesamt ca. 600g rotierende Masse eingespart und das  Fahrgefühl hat sich, abgesehen davon, dass die Räder sich länger im  Leerlauf drehen, nicht spürbar geändert... demzufolge kann ich dein  Argument eigentlich zuverlässig widerlegen.


----------



## Ikonoklast (10. September 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hi retrospecs was wirds den für lrs tune? Und was für einen laufradsatz fahrst  jetzt ?




Tune ist leichter, meiner wiegt mit Tune Naben, Ztr Flow und Sapim Cxray 1632g


----------



## Spitfire77 (10. September 2010)

Hi Leute,
kurz zurück zur Frage von Maddes W 
wenn jemand was weiss?!
Thx 

greez Roman


----------



## project529 (10. September 2010)

Kann ich leider nicht viel zu sagen... Aber mach dir nichts draus, hier werden ja so einige Themen ein bisschen ignoriert, hab ich das Gefühl ^^
Der Thread ist halt einfach eingeschlafen.


----------



## Maddes_W (10. September 2010)

Habs jetzt durch die Kettenstrebe gemurkst und auch getrennt am Unterrohr. Getrennt weils echt ordentliche Bastelei war bis die vorher gerollte und dementsprechend störrische Hülle mal durch die Kettenstrebe durch war, das möchte ich nicht so schnell wieder wechseln. Außerdem ist die Verlegung so einfach sauberer. Die Verbindung werde ich noch irgendwie abkleben, mal gucken.
Unterm BB hab ich eine kleine "Schlaufe" gelassen. Funktioniert bis jetzt einwandfrei und macht das was es soll, schalten 

Zum Thema Laufräder kann ich übrigens die DT Swiss EX 500 durchaus empfehlen, hielten erstaunlich gut. Naben sind bei rotierender Maße eher zweitrangig...


----------



## Ikonoklast (10. September 2010)

ich habs durchgehend von vorne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (11. September 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hi retrospecs was wirds den für lrs tune? Und was für einen laufradsatz fahrst  jetzt ?



Es wird ein SIXPACK Laufradsatz bestehend aus den VICE DH Naben, den Resident-Felgen (neuer Prototyp) und SAPIM Lite Speichen. Ist jetzt fertig und wiegt 1810 Gramm. Also leider doch über 1800 Gramm.
Aktuell habe ich einen Trickstuff QUAD DH Laufradsatz. Der wiegt 2210 Gramm.



project529 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein interessanter Punkt... Sicherlich hast du damit Recht,  dass die Rotationsmasse einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Einfluss vor  allem auf die Rollwirkung des Bikes hat. Mein LRS ist jetzt kein  spezielles Leichtgewicht oder so, aber ich denke er ist auch nicht  schwerer, als andere original verbaute Laufräder der anderen Bikes!  Außerdem hatte ich anfangs noch 480g (pro Rad) Downhillschläuche drin  gehabt, während meine aktuellen Schläuche nur noch ca. 180g wiegen, ich  habe also insgesamt ca. 600g rotierende Masse eingespart und das  Fahrgefühl hat sich, abgesehen davon, dass die Räder sich länger im  Leerlauf drehen, nicht spürbar geändert... demzufolge kann ich dein  Argument eigentlich zuverlässig widerlegen.



Deine Ausführung ist in sich schlüssig, aber widerlegt hast Du  es nicht. Du hast lediglich ausgeführt, dass DU keinen Unterscheid bemerkt hast. Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung wiederrum sagen, dass ICH durch den Wechsel von meinem alten Bellacoola LRS auf den Trickstuff LRS ca. 400 Gramm verloren habe und sich das spührbar auf das Fahrverhalten ausgewirkt hat. Somit steht Deine Wahrnehmung gegen meine. Physikalisch steht jedoch fest, dass sich die rotierende Masse auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt. Da ist es egal ob DU oder ICH es beim Fahren fühlen.


----------



## Maddes_W (11. September 2010)

Bei der Gelegenheit muss ich direkt mal fragen wann es die neue Sixpack Klamotten zu kaufen geben wird und ob schon Preise stehen. Besonders interessant dabei die Laufradsätze


----------



## project529 (11. September 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Deine Ausführung ist in sich schlüssig, aber widerlegt hast Du  es nicht. Du hast lediglich ausgeführt, dass DU keinen Unterscheid bemerkt hast. Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung wiederrum sagen, dass ICH durch den Wechsel von meinem alten Bellacoola LRS auf den Trickstuff LRS ca. 400 Gramm verloren habe und sich das spührbar auf das Fahrverhalten ausgewirkt hat. Somit steht Deine Wahrnehmung gegen meine. Physikalisch steht jedoch fest, dass sich die rotierende Masse auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt. Da ist es egal ob DU oder ICH es beim Fahren fühlen.




Absolut richtig. Ich stimme dir ausnahmslos in allem was du sagst zu, natürlich auch - wie schon erwähnt - darin, dass sich die Rotationsmasse auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt. Es fühlt sich dadurch buchstäblich ein bisschen "leichtfüßiger" an, dennoch bleibt insgesamt die Trägheit im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Bikes erhalten.
Und genau hier geht deine Argumentation doch am Kern der Diskussion vorbei, denn eigentlich geht es ja noch immer um die natürlich ebenfalls subjektiv erfahrene aber trotzdem speziell Flatline-typische Trägheit bei engen Anliegern und schnellen Lastwechseln.
Ich möchte deine Aussage, dass ein leichterer LRS das Bike insgesamt agiler macht, keineswegs entkräften, mein Gedanke dahinter ist viel mehr, dass es ja auch noch einen anderen Grund geben muss, der massiv Einfluss auf diese Trägheit hat, wenn man beim Flatline einen 1500g LRS verbauen muss, um ein ähnliches Fahrgefühl zu erreichen, das man bei anderen Bikes mit nem normalen 2300g LRS hat!

Um das Kriterium der Subjektivität von vorne herein einzuschränken, habe ich ja außerdem mit verschiedenen Fahrern getauscht und Probefahrten gemacht, die zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis gekommen sind.
Fakt ist: das alte BigHit, das ich u.a. gefahren bin, ist mit Sicherheit nicht leichter als mein Flatline, dennoch fühlt es sich in Fahrt aber deutlich leichter und verspielter an. Sogar speziell die Front, und das obwohl dort die viel schwerere alte 888 drin war.

Ich möchte außerdem nicht sagen, dass ich unzufrieden mit meinem Flatline bin, im Gegenteil, ich liebe das Teil. Aber dennoch würde ich gerne herausfinden, auf was dieser extreme Unterschied zurückzuführen ist, um evtl. einen Weg zu finden, es noch nen Tick agiler zu machen.

Meine Hypothese ist allerdings nach wie vor, dass es am Hinterbau bzw. an der Anlenkung des Dämpfers liegt, denn die ist auch dafür verantwortlich, dass das Flatline _relativ_ schwer vorne hochzuziehen ist. Natürlich spielt da aber die ganze Rahmengeometrie ne Rolle... daher ist meine Vermutung auch, dass man am Flatline abspecken kann, so viel man will, es bleibt trotzdem eher ein Downhillpanzer, als ein verspieltes Freeridebike.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (12. September 2010)

Ich hab da was gefunden was dem agilitätsproblen des Flatline etwas abhilfe leisten könnte.
http://www.canecreek.com/AngleSet
mit etwas verändertem Steuerrohrwinkel liese sich bestimmt noch was rausholen.


----------



## Highroller2.5 (12. September 2010)

Mal eine frage zwischendurch 
Was wiegt ein flatline Rahmen von 2009 
Ich finde keine genauen Gewichtsangaben im netz
Danke im voraus


----------



## retrospecs (12. September 2010)

project529 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Ich stimme dir ausnahmslos in allem was du sagst zu, natürlich auch - wie schon erwähnt - darin, dass sich die Rotationsmasse auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt. Es fühlt sich dadurch buchstäblich ein bisschen "leichtfüßiger" an, dennoch bleibt insgesamt die Trägheit im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Bikes erhalten.
> Und genau hier geht deine Argumentation doch am Kern der Diskussion vorbei, denn eigentlich geht es ja noch immer um die natürlich ebenfalls subjektiv erfahrene aber trotzdem speziell Flatline-typische Trägheit bei engen Anliegern und schnellen Lastwechseln.



In dem Punkt dass das Flatline im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes träger ist, stimme ich Dir natürlich zu. Es war auch nicht meine Intention diesen Punkt völlig zu widerlegen. Ich denke jedoch, dass man diese Trägheit minimieren kann um ein ähnliches Fahrgefühl wie bei den von Dir genannten Bikes zu erzielen.



project529 schrieb:


> Ich möchte außerdem nicht sagen, dass ich unzufrieden mit meinem Flatline bin, im Gegenteil, ich liebe das Teil. Aber dennoch würde ich gerne herausfinden, auf was dieser extreme Unterschied zurückzuführen ist, um evtl. einen Weg zu finden, es noch nen Tick agiler zu machen.



Hier ist natürlich auch der Lenkwinkel entscheidend. Je flacher dieser ist, umso ruhiger läuft das Bike bei hoher Geschwindigkeit in ruppigem Terrain. Hierdurch büst man natürlich einen Teil der Agilität ein. Und ich denke eben das macht die Charakteristik des Flatline aus. Es hat einen eher flachen Lenkwinkel und ist somit eben ruhig und bügelt alles weg und ist daher eben nicht verspielt wie so manch anderen Bikes. Das Flatline ist eben ein Big Bike für die groben Sachen. ;-) 



project529 schrieb:


> ... daher ist meine Vermutung auch, dass man am Flatline abspecken kann, so viel man will, es bleibt trotzdem eher ein Downhillpanzer, als ein verspieltes Freeridebike.



In diesem Punkt stellen wir, glaube ich, aber auch unterschiedliche Ansprüche an das Flatline. Ich nutze es ausschließlich im reinen DH Einsatz und nicht auf Single Trails oder verblockten Strecken. Daher empfinde ich die Agilität als völlig in Ordnung.

OFF-TOPIC: Ich finde es super, dass man hier in diesem Thread langsam wieder richtig gut diskutieren kann. Weiter so!


----------



## project529 (15. September 2010)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Ich hab da was gefunden was dem agilitätsproblen des Flatline etwas abhilfe leisten könnte.
> http://www.canecreek.com/AngleSet
> mit etwas verändertem Steuerrohrwinkel liese sich bestimmt noch was rausholen.


 
 Die Idee ist prinzipiell nicht schlecht, aber wie retrospecs schon   erwähnt hat, ist der Lenkwinkel beim Flatline ja schon von Werk aus   extrem flach - ihn noch flacher zu machen wäre also kontraproduktiv. Um   dagegen einen steileren Lenkwinkel zu bekommen, müsste man ja nur den   Dämpfer ins mittlere Loch hängen, ohne 200 $ für nen Steuersatz   auszugeben. ^^ Allerdings finde ich die Idee des Systems von CaneCreek   an sich absolut genial, Trek und Evil benutzen ja ein ähnliches System  für  die Anpassung des Hinterbaus. Im mittleren Loch zu fahren, habe ich übrigens schon ausprobiert.



Highroller2.5 schrieb:


> Mal eine frage zwischendurch
> Was wiegt ein flatline Rahmen von 2009
> Ich finde keine genauen Gewichtsangaben im netz
> Danke im voraus



Laut Datenblatt von Bikeaction 6,6 Kg inkl. Roco Dämpfer und Steuerrohrverengung bei 17" (M).




retrospecs schrieb:


> Hier ist natürlich auch der Lenkwinkel entscheidend. Je flacher dieser  ist, umso ruhiger läuft das Bike bei hoher Geschwindigkeit in ruppigem  Terrain. Hierdurch büst man natürlich einen Teil der Agilität ein. Und  ich denke eben das macht die Charakteristik des Flatline aus. Es hat  einen eher flachen Lenkwinkel und ist somit eben ruhig und bügelt alles  weg und ist daher eben nicht verspielt wie so manch anderen Bikes. Das  Flatline ist eben ein Big Bike für die groben Sachen. ;-)



Natürlich machen die Winkel einen wichtigen Teil des Fahrverhaltens aus,  allerdings liegt der Lenkwinkel bei allen gängigen DH Bikes grob gesehen  zwischen 64 und 67° - also teilweise sogar noch flacher als beim  Flatline. Wenn man das V10 zum Vergleich nimmt, liegt der Lenkwinkel im Stand zwar  (glaube ich) bei 67°, da man die 250mm Federweg am Hinterbau allerdings  mit einem hinten relativ höheren SAG fährt, senkt er sich auf  mindestens 65° ab. Dennoch unterscheiden sich die Bikes deutlich. Das  Flatline fühlt sich während der Fahrt einfach massiv schwerer an.



retrospecs schrieb:


> In diesem Punkt stellen wir, glaube ich, aber auch unterschiedliche  Ansprüche an das Flatline. Ich nutze es ausschließlich im reinen DH  Einsatz und nicht auf Single Trails oder verblockten Strecken. Daher  empfinde ich die Agilität als völlig in Ordnung.



Also, ich muss sagen, im Urlaub damit jeden Tag im Park zu fahren, war schon ein Genuss. Gar keine Frage ein hammer  Park-Bike. Ich würde also nicht unbedingt sagen, dass wir völlig  unterschiedliche Ansprüche an das Bike stellen. Wenn man allerdings  nicht IMMER nen Lift vor der Nase hat und auch nicht auf ein leichteres  Zweitbike für Singetrails zurückgreifen kann, dann hat man mit dem  Flatline schon nen erheblichen Nachteil im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes.  Das Potenzial als BigBike stellt sicher niemand in Frage - wohl aber,  die Tauglichkeit für ein breiteres Einsatzspektrum, welches sich von  Hometrails bis hin zu harten Parkeinsätzen zieht, wie es beispielsweise  ein Torque FRX, SX-Trail oder Froggy bietet. Aber was man nicht vergessen sollte: auch das V10 oder Session 88 sind von Natur aus reine BigBikes - und sie fühlen sich dennoch nicht unbedingt so an. Das Potenzial als BigBike rechtfertigt also keineswegs diese gewisse Schwerfälligkeit... aber wahrscheinlich muss man diese eben einfach als Flatline-typisch akzeptieren ;-)
Trotzdem freue ich mich über Anregungen und auch ich werde berichten, wenn ich etwas neues in Erfahrung gebracht habe.


----------



## retrospecs (16. September 2010)

Hier ist ein schönes Video vom neuen Flatline in Action. Gefallen will es mir allerdings immer noch nicht.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14831668"]http://vimeo.com/14831668[/ame]


----------



## eljugador (16. September 2010)

Hallo liebe leute bin am wochenende mit nem propain rage gefahren mit nem cane creek db und muss leider sagen das da das mein flati da nicht mithalten kann woran kann das liegen war ein unterschied wie tag und nacht so ruhig ist das ding auf der strecke geblieben gruss Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (17. September 2010)

wie wär's, wenn du erstmal damit anfängst, satzzeichen zu setzen!! egoist


----------



## eljugador (17. September 2010)

Tut mir leid vielleicht verstehts trotzdem jemand.


----------



## neikless (17. September 2010)

Vielleicht weil es einfach bessere bikes gibt als das flatline, daran schon mal gedacht ?
Oder vielleicht auch nur einfach besser abgestimmt


----------



## TheSpecialized (17. September 2010)

Ich kann nicht recht glauben, dass das Propain NOCH laufruhiger wie das Flatline ist... 
Ich gebe zu, dass meine vergleichsmöglichkeiten recht spärrlich sind, aber dennoch.

Der Radstand des Flattis ist nun wirklich sehr groß.
Hatte denn das Propain die gleiche Rahmengröße wie dein Flatline?


----------



## eljugador (17. September 2010)

Ja war die gleiche größe, kann es dran liegen das der doubel barrel auf den Rahmen abgestimmt ist?


----------



## Edmonton (17. September 2010)

@eljugador
Ich denke schon, das die Dämpfer auf den Rahmen abgestimmt sind. Sind deine Dämpfer nicht abgestimmt am Flatline?
Bei meinem Flatline sind die Dämpfer auf mich Optimal abgestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (17. September 2010)

Nun ha druckstufe und zugstufe Sind schon eingestellt und die feder passt auch aber der hinterbau von flati ist eher progresiv und der revox ist auch ein eher progresiver dämpfer, nun was meint ihr?


----------



## TheSpecialized (17. September 2010)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich keine Ahnung warum du das Propain für ruhiger empfunden hast... 
Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass du alleine aufgrund des Dämpfers besagtes Gefühl hattest, aber ich kann mich ja auch irren^^


----------



## project529 (17. September 2010)

Also, dass der Radstand beim Flatline sehr groß ist, stimmt schon mal überhaupt nicht.
Aber mal davon abgesehen, ist das Flatline schon extrem ruhig... es  würde ja sonst von seinen Fahrern nicht liebevoll "Panzer" genannt  werden. 
Zum Thema Revox und Flatline kann ich ehrlich gesagt nichts sagen, aber der RC4 im Flatline ist einfach nur krass ist.
Ich wage ernsthaft zu bezweifeln, dass es in Bezug auf Ansprechverhalten  und Schluckfreudigkeit dazu noch eine nennenswerte Steigerung geben  kann.
Selbst meterhohe Drops fühlen sich damit an, als würde man auf ner flauschigen Wolke landen.


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2010)

Trotzdem gilt ein perfekt abgestimmter Cane Creek immer noch als das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## project529 (17. September 2010)

Definitiv. Das steht ja auch in keinem Widerspruch zu meiner Aussage.
Fakt ist, dass der Hinterbau einen erheblichen Teil zur Performance beisteuert und da spreche ich dem Flatline extrem großes Potenzial zu, trotz meiner Kritik an seiner Wendigkeit. Einen Vergleich zum ProPain Rage möchte ich mir nicht anmaßen, da ich noch nie eins gefahren bin - nur kann ich mir wie gesagt keine erhebliche Steigerung mehr vorstellen.
Der RC4 ist ein extrem sensibler Dämpfer und spielt genau so in der Referenzklasse, wie der Double Barrell. Dazu kommt die extrem starke Anlenkung des Dämpfers durch das Umlenksystem. Wer 1 + 1 zusammenzählen kann, dem leuchtet ein, dass ein extrem sensibler und linear funktionierender Dämpfer in Kombination mit starker Anlenkung und progressivem Hinterbausystem eine ziemlich perfekte Symbiose ergibt.


----------



## retrospecs (20. September 2010)

(Sorry für das schlecht Foto)

Heute ist endlich mein euer LRS angekommen:

*VR (822 Gramm):*
Felge: SIXPACK Resident
Nabe: SIXPACK Vice 20mm QR
Felgen: Sapim Lite
Nippel: Alu

*HR (984 Gramm):*
Felge: SIXPACK Resident
Nabe: SIXPACK Vice 150x12mm
Felgen: Sapim Lite
Nippel: Alu

Bremscheiben: AVID G2 203mm inkl. Schrauben (je 206 Gramm)
Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2.4 (je 893 Gramm)
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV13 (je 196 Gramm)
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-23 (161 Gramm)
(Alle Teile wurde vor dem Einbau einzeln gewogen.)

*Gesamt: 4557 Gramm*

Somit habe ich im Vergleich zu dem Trickstuff QUAD DH LRS, mit den Maxxis Highrollern und der SRAM PG 970 DH Kassette ca. 1400 Gramm eingespart! Bin mal sehr gespannt wie sich das auf das Fahrgefühl auswirkt!!


----------



## project529 (21. September 2010)

ich auch!


----------



## retrospecs (22. September 2010)

So, das neue Gesamtgewicht ist jetzt auch amtlich. Mit dem neuen LRS wiegt mein Flatline 17,96 KG. Mission erfüllt! ;-)


----------



## numinisflo (23. September 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> So, das neue Gesamtgewicht ist jetzt auch amtlich. Mit dem neuen LRS wiegt mein Flatline 17,96 KG. Mission erfüllt! ;-)



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Gefällt mir gut dein Flatline. Aber mit richtigen Reifen wiegts halt doch ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## dhpucky (24. September 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> ...Aber mit richtigen Reifen wiegts halt doch ein bisschen mehr.



... würde mich auch interessieren, wie sich die Reifen machen. Berichte mal bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (24. September 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> So, das neue Gesamtgewicht ist jetzt auch amtlich. Mit dem neuen LRS wiegt mein Flatline 17,96 KG. Mission erfüllt! ;-)



Der neue Aufbau gefällt mir sehr. 
Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, wie es sich jetzt fährt. 
Ja 17,96 KG, da ist die Mission erfüllt.


----------



## Ikonoklast (26. September 2010)

Mein Heizer mal wieder.
Hat schon etwas weniger als 17,96kg


----------



## seniorsepp (26. September 2010)

Warum so schwere Laufräder ? retrospecs 
Ikonoklast hat´s vernünftig gemacht _ ZTR Flow - Sapim CX ray - hope oder tune - 
meine haben 1690 gramm und keinen schlauch - da kannste auch richtige reifen fahren


----------



## Ikonoklast (26. September 2010)

erzähl mal, du Lümmel, warum hast du denn so schwere?


----------



## retrospecs (26. September 2010)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> Warum so schwere Laufräder ? retrospecs
> Ikonoklast hat´s vernünftig gemacht _ ZTR Flow - Sapim CX ray - hope oder tune -
> meine haben 1690 gramm und keinen schlauch - da kannste auch richtige reifen fahren



Du Held!



project529 schrieb:


> ich auch!



So, erster Fahrbericht: 
Insgesamt habe ich durch die Laufräder und einige andere neue Komponenten 1580 Gramm im Vergleich zum letzten Mal fahren verloren. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich das verlorene Gewicht (besonders auf Grund der deutlich verringerten rotierenden Maße) EXTREM bemerkbar macht. Die erste halbe Stunde habe ich sogar eher Schwierigkeiten gehabt mit dem Bike zu Recht zu kommen. Besonders in Anliegern. Wo ich vorher noch das Bike kräftig in den Anlieger drücken musste, bin ich jetzt mit dem gleichen Verhalten fast aus dem Anlieger geflogen... ;-)
Hat man sich jedoch einmal dran gewöhnt, fährt es sich deutlich leichtfüßiger und hat einen tollen Drang nach vorne. Genau das was ichz mir erhofft hatt. Dennoch wird es nicht wendiger. In diesem Punkt hast Du Recht, Project529.



dhpucky schrieb:


> ... würde mich auch interessieren, wie sich die Reifen machen. Berichte mal bei Gelegenheit.



Also ich verstehe nicht so Recht, warum dieser Reifen nicht als richtiger Reifen angesehen wird. Ja, er ist leicht und seine Haltbarkeit wird sich zeigen. Dennoch hat mich das Fahrverhalten überzeugt. Trotz feuchtem und matschigen Untergrund, war der Grip sehr gut. Ich sehe aktuell keinen Grund diesen Reifen nicht weiterhin zu fahren.



Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Hat schon etwas weniger als 17,96kg



Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## seniorsepp (26. September 2010)

Der Reifen geht gut und hat sich als guter allrounder erwiesen - fahr ich auch auf meinem 
SS ( 14,9kg )


----------



## dhpucky (27. September 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht so Recht, warum dieser Reifen nicht als richtiger Reifen angesehen wird. Ja, er ist leicht und seine Haltbarkeit wird sich zeigen.



Ich mein die Haltbarkeit im DH Einsatz. Beim Fahrverhalten gibt´s ja nix zu meckern. Ich hätte nur Bedenken, da er für mich mehr Richtung Enduro passt. Deshalb würde es mich interessieren. Danke


----------



## retrospecs (27. September 2010)

dhpucky schrieb:


> Ich mein die Haltbarkeit im DH Einsatz. Beim Fahrverhalten gibt´s ja nix zu meckern. Ich hätte nur Bedenken, da er für mich mehr Richtung Enduro passt. Deshalb würde es mich interessieren. Danke



Ok, verstehe. Also ich fahre nur Downhill, daher werde ich Dir in ein paar Wochen sicher einen validen Eindruck geben können. Gestern haben die Reifen zumindest den ganzen Tag gehalten...


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. September 2010)

17,6kg mit ordentlichen Reifen und dem bisschen Schmutz was immer dran hängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auf der suche nach roten RM Flatline Stickern/Dekorsets

Kann mir da wer nen Tipp geben oder gar welche verkaufen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Oktober 2010)

bj 2008? hab noch was!


----------



## Maddes_W (2. Oktober 2010)

Sauber!

Wir sollten uns mal via PN unterhalten


----------



## crazydriver (3. Oktober 2010)

from spain


----------



## Boni (4. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal meins!




So ist es fast fertig.
Bilder nach dem letzten Umbau (CCDB, Pedale und Griffe) folgen noch.

Grüße
Boni


----------



## snuffbox (4. Oktober 2010)

Zeig doch bitte mal den Dämpferschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boni (4. Oktober 2010)

snuffbox schrieb:


> Zeig doch bitte mal den Dämpferschutz



Hi!
Hier der finale Aufbau (ich denke, dass es fertig ist )





und von vorne





und von hinten (mit Monster-Dosen-Recycling-Fender )





Grüße

Boni


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Oktober 2010)

Mit der weißen 40 finde ichs nicht so stimmig . Die ist mutterseelenallein als weißes Teil in dem Rad. Da fehlt der Kontrast. Sonst gefällt


----------



## snuffbox (4. Oktober 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Mit der weißen 40 finde ichs nicht so stimmig . Die ist mutterseelenallein als weißes Teil in dem Rad. Da fehlt der Kontrast. Sonst gefällt




Ist bei dir doch nicht anders. Bis auf die weißen Pedale und ein paar Decals.

In Live sieht das Rad echt Bombe aus. Klar, schlicht und straight. Und vor allem echt geile Teile. Und der Dämpfer ist sowieso das Sahnestück


----------



## Ikonoklast (4. Oktober 2010)

und nochmal meins.


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Oktober 2010)

Decals und Sattel sind noch weiß. Da kommt weiß im ganzen Rad verstreut vor.

Was ist da für ein Dämpfer drin? Cane Creek?


----------



## snuffbox (4. Oktober 2010)

Sattel ist bei ihm ja auch weiß. zumindest ein bißchen. 

Ja beim genauen hinsehen erkennt man den Cane Creek


----------



## GM210 (5. Oktober 2010)

Oh ja, so ein CCDB würde mir auch noch sehr gut gefallen.


Da immer noch verletzt, keine updates. Ich steh aber noch immer drauf:


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2010)

Ist auch nach wie vor eines der besten Flatlines.


----------



## Boni (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja der CCDB ist wirklich sehr fein und wunderbar einstellbar (nochmals danke an retrospecs für Deine Hilfe am Anfang ).

Silberne Flatlines sehen einfach gut aus!

Besonders die polierten Eloxalteile (sehr schön clean) beim GM210.

Viele Grüße

Boni

P.S. endlich gibt es wieder Bilder zu bestaunen


----------



## retrospecs (5. Oktober 2010)

Boni schrieb:


> Ja der CCDB ist wirklich sehr fein und wunderbar einstellbar (nochmals danke an retrospecs für Deine Hilfe am Anfang ).



Gern geschehen!  
Der CCDB liefert echt eine wahnsinns Performance. Nur das Gewicht ist echt ein Manko.

@GM2010: 
Dein Flatline gefällt mir auch nach wie vor richtig gut. Schön clean!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (5. Oktober 2010)

So mein Flatline wird auch eine komplette Abspeck-Kur erfahren.Diverse Teile sind schon bestellt und der Rahmen wird entlackt.

Kann mir nochmal einer die Kennungen für die benötigten Lager sagen und wo ich solche günstig bekommen kann?

Grüße


----------



## Edmonton (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi
Hier mein fast fertiges Flatline. Neu sind der SDG TI-Fly Sattel und die Thomson Elite Sattelstütze.
Jetzt wird noch der Spacerturm und Vorbau geändert, aber das wird ein Winterumbau. Ich habe ja von euch viele gute Tips und Bilder bekommen. 
Ich will jetzt erst noch viel Biken. 
Ja und der Kettenstrebenschutz wird auch noch geändert. Das ist gerade so ne Notlösung.


----------



## bestmove (5. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön, mal als Freerider  Was würde das Flatty auf die Waage bringen?


----------



## Edmonton (5. Oktober 2010)

Danke 
Das ist ne gute frage, ich habs noch nicht gewogen. Es sind ja nicht gerade die leichtesten Parts verbaut. Ich denke mal 19-20 Kilo aufwärts.
Ich will es eh demnächst mal wiegen. 
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich komme mit dem Gewicht sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## Boni (5. Oktober 2010)

Edmonton schrieb:


> Hi
> Hier mein fast fertiges Flatline. Neu sind der SDG TI-Fly Sattel und die Thomson Elite Sattelstütze.
> Jetzt wird noch der Spacerturm und Vorbau geändert, aber das wird ein Winterumbau. Ich habe ja von euch viele gute Tips und Bilder bekommen.
> Ich will jetzt erst noch viel Biken.
> Ja und der Kettenstrebenschutz wird auch noch geändert. Das ist gerade so ne Notlösung.



Stütze und Sattel sehen wirklich gut aus auf deinem Flatline aus!
Habe direkt auch mal wieder die Thomson mit dem SDG vom Slayer aufs Flatline montiert. 
Kommt irgendwie eleganter als mit der I-Beam (die muss halt jetzt aufs Slayer).
Farbe von Deinem Bike ist eh der Hammer!

Grüße
Boni


----------



## Leatherface 3 (5. Oktober 2010)

mal ne frage an die verbitterten flatliner ... bin ca.1,83m ... könnte ein L rahmen kaufen..zuschlagen oder passt nicht?


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Oktober 2010)

Servus. Ich bin auch 1,83m. L ist eher grenzwertig, vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, dass die fehlende Agilität beim Flatline kritisiert wird. 
Generell ist es aber auf jedenfall fahrbar, die Position ist eben etwas gestreckter ("schneller"). Mit einem 30mm Vorbau rücken die Geodaten dann aber auch schon wieder an die eines M-Rahmens an.

Eigentlich hilft nur eine Probefahrt


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Oktober 2010)

Mit 1,82m fahre ich auch M und alles fein


----------



## Edmonton (6. Oktober 2010)

@Boni
Danke 

@Leatherface 3
Ich bin 1,78m und habe M, ist genau richtig. Mach am besten ne Probefahrt, wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Oktober 2010)

das Flatline in L ist schon verdammt groß und lang.
Bei 1,83 solltest du noch M nehmen denke ich

ich hatte bei 1,93 L


----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. Oktober 2010)

alles klar danke 

mal schauen ob eine Probefahrt möglich ist...traue ich aber erstmal und warte auf angebote in größe M

haut rein jungs,
face


----------



## dragon-777 (6. Oktober 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> das Flatline in L ist schon verdammt groß und lang.
> Bei 1,83 solltest du noch M nehmen denke ich
> 
> ich hatte bei 1,93 L



Hatte mit 1,82 auch das M. Kompakt aber gut. L war mir zu lang.


----------



## Maddes_W (7. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch 1,83
Ich mag lange und laufruhige Rahmen aber das Flatline in L war mir persönlich auch zu lang vom ersten Eindruck her.
Mit M komme ich super klar


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Oktober 2010)

Edmonton schrieb:


>



hast du keine Probleme mit der Gabel? Kunde von uns ist jetzt schon beim 3x einschicken... hat sich jetzt aber auch ne boxxer raus gelassen und is mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Edmonton (7. Oktober 2010)

@Hunter-dirt
Nein Probleme habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Die hat ein sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten. Wenn es grob wird, bügelt die alles weg.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Marzocchi 66 RCV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruste78 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute

ich such nen Flatline-Rahmen in M, falls jemand einen loswerden möchte bitte melden


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Oktober 2010)

Was fahrt ihr so an Klicks mit dem Pro Pedal?


----------



## retrospecs (8. Oktober 2010)

Edmonton schrieb:


> Wenn es grob wird, bügelt die alles weg.
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Marzocchi 66 RCV.



Also das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte die 2008er 66 RCV an meinem Commencal Supreme und fand das Ansprechverhalten grotten schlecht. Besonders wenn es grob und schnell wurde.


----------



## Edmonton (8. Oktober 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Also das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte die 2008er 66 RCV an meinem Commencal Supreme und fand das Ansprechverhalten grotten schlecht. Besonders wenn es grob und schnell wurde.



Ich kann nur sagen wie es bei mir ist, bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit der 66er RCV. Und so lange sie funktioniert, darf sie am Flatline bleiben.


----------



## el Lingo (9. Oktober 2010)

Meine 66RC3 läuft auch sehr gut im Switch.


----------



## retrospecs (10. Oktober 2010)

Zwischen einer 66RC3 und einer 66RCV liegen aber auch Welten...


----------



## el Lingo (10. Oktober 2010)

Das mag sein ;-) Heute lief sie wieder gut, die Drcukstufe muss aber schon halb zu gedreht sein, damit sie nicht zu schnell ans Ende geht.


----------



## numis (10. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand von euch beim 2010 Flatline auch kleine risse im lack? (am hinterbau ca. 10 cm von der dämpferanlenkung entfernt)


----------



## HangLoose (13. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal meins im ersten Stadium! ;-) Brauche noch einen passenden Gabelkonus, dann kann ich es fertig machen!





Ride On!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Oktober 2010)

is mir zu viel weis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitfire77 (13. Oktober 2010)

Geschmackssache! ich find´s nice


----------



## Jako (13. Oktober 2010)

hab mal wieder etwas rum geschraubt..... 17,7 kg   gruß jako


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (13. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> is mir zu viel weis



mir auch - weiss ist langsam auf dem absteigenden Ast...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Oktober 2010)

Jako, wie macht sich die Gabel?


----------



## Jako (14. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Jako, wie macht sich die Gabel?



....ich habe sie noch nicht hardcore getestet, habe aber auch da keinerlei bedenken. optisch und verarbeitung  gewichtsangabe 2840g stimmt  ansprechverhalten erste sahne  das flatline mit SC kenne ich ja schon von meiner 66 SL  gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Oktober 2010)

die neuen Modelle sollen ja von der Verarbeitung noch besser sein, könnte mir das als alternative zur Fox Van 180 gut vorstellen.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Oktober 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> hab mal wieder etwas rum geschraubt..... 17,7 kg   gruß jako



Ja GENAU SO - absolut endgeiles Flaty! 

...und für deine G.s.D. sinnvolle Entscheidung Flaty vs. RM-niX zu ungunsten letzterem sowieso ² 

Flaty ist nunmal ein "echtes" Männerbike,aber das wissen wir ja eh


----------



## Jako (14. Oktober 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja GENAU SO - absolut endgeiles Flaty!



....noch nicht ganz "endgeil" eins kommt noch..... chris king naben, schwarze messerspeichen und FR600 felgen.... dann ist es für mich "endgeil"  gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (14. Oktober 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...
> Flaty ist nunmal ein "echtes" Männerbike,aber das wissen wir ja eh


Deswegen hast du deins auch verkauft 

@Jako
glaub es einfach, es ist so schon endgeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## project529 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> die neuen Modelle sollen ja von der Verarbeitung noch besser sein, könnte mir das als alternative zur Fox Van 180 gut vorstellen.



Haha, jetzt plötzlich...


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Oktober 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Deswegen hast du deins auch verkauft



Genau,andere Gründe kann es ja nicht geben   

Aber für dich wird dein Neues schon das richtige sein ...mal sehen wie lang


----------



## bestmove (14. Oktober 2010)

Tja, die Halbwertzeit ist bei mir immer sone Sache aber eine Saison "überleben" eigentlich alle  und was wäre eine Winterzeit ohne was zu basteln.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Oktober 2010)




----------



## dhpucky (16. Oktober 2010)

... bißchen spät, aber jetzt hab ich endlich ne ordentliche Waage. Da war doch noch die Frage, was mein Hobel nach dem Umbau wiegt. 

Jetzt 17,93 kg.

... bin zufrieden


----------



## Maddes_W (18. Oktober 2010)

Was kann man eigentlich zu der Lackqualität von den Flatlines sagen?

Ich hab Samstag abend mit Erstaunen festgestellt das ich einen locker 2x2cm großen Lackabplatzer an der Sattelstrebe rechts habe und kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Kette damit was zu tun hatte. Bin an der Stelle bis aufs Alu durch und bin nirgends eingeschlagen oder sonst was.

Sollte ich da einfach mal was drüber lacken oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (18. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich ist/war der Rocky Lack immer sehr gut !
An meinem goldenen Ur-Flatline war der Lack aber nicht so dolle,
hat sich durch Steinschläge großflächig gelöst ...
Lack fühlte sich noch weich an ... als ob nicht ausgehärtet ?
ich habe aber immer angenomme das es sich um ein MONTAGS-Bike
handelt und somit um einen, meinen Einzelfall .


----------



## Jako (18. Oktober 2010)

bei meinem goldenen hat sich die beschichtung ohne ende gewehrt bis sie runter war - die qualität war  .....und jetzt ist sie auch wieder top..... gruß jako


----------



## dhpucky (18. Oktober 2010)

Mein grünes 09er hat in Geröllfeldern so dicke Brocken gegen das Unterrohr bekommen, dass ich von ner Delle ausgegangen wäre..... aber nichtmal Kratzer. Kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Maddes_W (18. Oktober 2010)

Hm...komisch und ärgerlich

Sollte ich die Stelle nun versiegeln in irgendeiner Form?


----------



## neikless (18. Oktober 2010)

also ich habe es etwas angeschliffen und Farbe drauf damit keine Feuchtigkeit unter den Lack ziehen kann ... 
sonst hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Lack, keine übermäßiges abschleifen/nutzen oder so
eben nur da durch ungünstigen Steineinschlag ... 
es gibt ja andere bikes da ist nach wenigen Tagen Rahmen stellenweise "raw"


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Oktober 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> es gibt ja andere bikes da ist nach wenigen Tagen Rahmen stellenweise "raw"



Man muss mit dem Trend gehen, heißt es doch so schön


----------



## Ben-Der (19. Oktober 2010)

So, 

Flatline SE in fahrt.........















Gruß Ben
und wems gefällt, immer schön klicken, Danke


----------



## dhpucky (19. Oktober 2010)

Schick! Gut geknipst  

... hab Euch glaub mal in Spicak gesehen. Dein Bike kommt mir so bekannt vor


----------



## Ben-Der (19. Oktober 2010)

dhpucky schrieb:


> Schick! Gut geknipst
> 
> ... hab Euch glaub mal in Spicak gesehen. Dein Bike kommt mir so bekannt vor



Das kann durchaus sein..... Ein grünes flatline hab ich dort mal gesehen! ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2010)

@Hunter-dirt: schönes Video, der fährt aber ein Banshee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja, dein SE ist fertig? Mach mal bitte Bilder vom Rad


----------



## Ben-Der (20. Oktober 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ja, dein SE ist fertig? Mach mal bitte Bilder vom Rad


 

Meinst du mich?

Gruß


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Oktober 2010)

Jepp 

Edit: ah, gerade bei dir im Profil geguckt. Hab dich verwechselt. Vor 4? Monaten hatte sich ja noch jemand ein SE gekauft. Da sind wir jetzt schon zu dritt. Angeblich kamen nur 5 nach nach Deutschland


----------



## Havoc2k (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen

ich hab mal schnell ein paar fragen zu dem Bike hier:

Bikemarkt Link

- Taugt das was ?  
- Wie macht sich denn die Gabel ? da die Domain doch recht günstig ist, wäre da eine Totem oder gar eine 180fox net besser ?
- Kann man an das Bike einen Umwerfer montieren ? damit man es 2 fach fahren könnte ? oder eine Hammerschmidt ?
- Kann man es noch einigermaßen Bergauf treten ? oder gehts echt nur Bergab ?
- passt denn M für mich mit 178cm ?

wäre schön wenn mir das wer beantworten könnte 

mfg


----------



## bestmove (21. Oktober 2010)

- klar taugt das was ... kommt drauf an für was 
- eine Totem oder 180er Fox sind natürlich besser aber auch teurer (Parts sind im allg. nicht so dolle aber dafür geht der Preis)
- Umwerfer geht nicht, HS geht.
- das is auch wieder Ermessenssache
- M sollte Dir passen, gerade auch im Bezug darauf dass du mal bergauf treten möchtest


----------



## Havoc2k (21. Oktober 2010)

huch ja grad gesehen das da ne juicy 3 drinnen ist, da müsste schon was gröberes rein 

aber als grundlage sollte das ganz ok sein um damit gemütlich im park zu fahren :d

mfg


----------



## neikless (21. Oktober 2010)

um gemütlich zum Park oder local DH Trail zu fahren sicher ok
für touren (bergauf) und trails fahren gibt es sicher leichtere agilere bikes
die dann auch bergab mehr spaß machen bezogen auf enduro trail ...
für DH - Park


----------



## eljugador (21. Oktober 2010)

Hat einer von euch schon erfahrungen mit nem vivid im Flatline, und wenn ja welch ?


----------



## Havoc2k (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mal schnell eine frage:

welcher 1,5 steuersatz passt denn in das flatline ?

ich hab mir eine neue gabel mit 1,5 gekauft und muss da nun umbauen, da ja im moment ein 1,5 auf 1 1/8 verbaut ist 

helf mir doch bitte bei der auswahl.

sollte kein billigkäse sein, muss aber auch kein chris king sein 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitfire77 (24. Oktober 2010)

@Giuliano.B

das SE war meins ;o)
ist noch nicht ganz fertig hab alles zusammen was ich wollte bis auf die Gabel =/
da gibts leider probleme mit dem verkäufer =(

gruss Roman


----------



## eljugador (24. Oktober 2010)

Hat keiner von euch nen vivid im flatline?


----------



## Havoc2k (24. Oktober 2010)

die frage ist eher: passt der überhaupt ? 

mfg


----------



## eljugador (24. Oktober 2010)

Wegen zugsufeneinstellrädchen, oder warum sôllte er nicht passen?  Gruß Michel


----------



## Havoc2k (24. Oktober 2010)

eher wegem de, piggy auf der anderen seite, wenn ich so in mein flatline schaue ist da doch recht wenig platz (die seite vom hinterrad)

mfg


----------



## eljugador (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich mein nicht den air oder trifft das auch auf den cool zu. Gruß Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havoc2k (24. Oktober 2010)

aso dachte du meinst den neuen air, der normale sollte normal scho passen 

die frage mit dem steuersatz ist auch noch offen welcher 1.5 passt denn . mag meine totem verbauen 

mfg


----------



## eljugador (24. Oktober 2010)

Und wie er in flatline funktioniert hat das schon einer getestet ?


----------



## san_andreas (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Vivid Air soll doch nicht massiver als der Coil sein. Irgendwo stand was, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter nur 1mm massiver baut als der beim Coil.
Damit sollte der Air in alle Bikes passen, in die auch der Coil paßt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Oktober 2010)

Havoc2k schrieb:


> die frage mit dem steuersatz ist auch noch offen welcher 1.5 passt denn . mag meine totem verbauen
> 
> mfg



Lass bitte die Finger vom Fahrrad! Wenn du sone Frage stellst... bist du zu faul selber danach zu schauen? Jeder Steuersatzhersteller bietet mind. 1 1/2 Steuersatz an. Einpresstiefe halt beachten...


----------



## Flame-Blade (24. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Vivid Air soll doch nicht massiver als der Coil sein. Irgendwo stand was, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter nur 1mm massiver baut als der beim Coil.
> Damit sollte der Air in alle Bikes passen, in die auch der Coil paßt.



Das hoffe ich doch...wollte mir den Air demnächst ins Flatty bauen.

Lack kommt grade ab und der größte Teil der neuen Anbauteile liegen hier schon rum.2 kg leichter wird es werden...


----------



## eljugador (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn den vivid Air hast und mal gefaren bist kannst ja mal Erfahrungsbericht schreiben, viel Glück damit Gruß Michel


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Oktober 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> 2 kg leichter wird es werden...



liegt sicher am lack


----------



## Flame-Blade (24. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> liegt sicher am lack



Nein,das mache ich hauptsächlich aus optischen Gründen.Aber wenn dabei 150-200g locker eingespart wird,sage ich nicht nein


----------



## eljugador (25. Oktober 2010)

Warum fahrt den keine einen vivid  Im  flatline ?


----------



## Flame-Blade (26. Oktober 2010)

Würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr die Lager aus dem Umlenkhebel rausbekommen habt.Bin grade noch am überlegen wie ich das am ungeschicktesten anstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (26. Oktober 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Warum fahrt den keine einen vivid  Im  flatline ?


ich fahre den vivid im 10' flatline.
Was genau willst du hören? 
Bis heute hatte ich keine Probleme gehabt und das Ansprechverhalten ist  genial. Ich kann mit dem vivid in dem Rahmen sogar ordentlich puschen => dirts fahren 








Und das geht wirklich gut! 

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich in dem Rahmen bis jetzt keinen anderen Dämpfer gefahren bin. Kann mir also vorstellen, dass Fox in dem Rahmen die Nase vorne hat

Obwohl ich bereits semtliche Bikes hatte, noch ein cannondale Perp(zur Zeit mit'nem FOX  DHX 4.0) besitze, und einige Bikes probe gefahren bin, bin ich bis heute kein besseres setup/bike gefahren.


----------



## eljugador (26. Oktober 2010)

Nun ja bin am überlegen on ich Mir nen vivid holen soll den mein revox wir gegen ende übel progressiv obwohl ich minimalen druck Im piggypack fahre. Darum wollte ich wissen wie sich der vivid im flatline macht und welcher tune am besten passt gruss Michel


----------



## canYOn_/ (26. Oktober 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Nun ja bin am überlegen on ich Mir nen vivid holen soll den mein revox wir gegen ende übel progressiv obwohl ich minimalen druck Im piggypack fahre. Darum wollte ich wissen wie sich der vivid im flatline macht und welcher tune am besten passt gruss Michel



ich persönlich finde, dass der Dämpfer gegen Ende progressiv sein MUSS!
Das ist bei dem vivid auch nicht anders.
Hol dir erstmals eine weichere Feder. Die kostet ja nix. 
Ich fahre 500 Feder und wiege 90 Kilo ohne Klamotten.


----------



## eljugador (26. Oktober 2010)

Also ich fahr ne 400 bei 80 kg müste doch ok sein Oder


----------



## canYOn_/ (27. Oktober 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Also ich fahr ne 400 bei 80 kg müste doch ok sein Oder


ja


----------



## neikless (27. Oktober 2010)

ich fand meine 450er bei 80kg schon eher weich !


----------



## numis (27. Oktober 2010)

ich habe einene fox rc4 und einen revox für mein flatline (WC) beide fahre ich mit einer 300er feder. beim fox ist es genau richtig beim revox fast zuweich, daher würde ich es nicht 1 zu 1  übersetzten mit der feder.


----------



## eljugador (27. Oktober 2010)

numis schrieb:


> ich habe einene fox rc4 und einen revox für mein flatline (WC) beide fahre ich mit einer 300er feder. beim fox ist es genau richtig beim revox fast zuweich, daher würde ich es nicht 1 zu 1  übersetzten mit der feder.



Und was wiegst du numis? und wie ist der revox bei dir? im vergleich zum rc 4 gruss michel


----------



## numis (27. Oktober 2010)

bin zimlich leicht  mit ausrüstung ca 63 kg. bevorzuge den fox, da er etwas straffer ist, jedoch kann dies auch an der feder liegen. Habe den revox jedoch nur ca 3 tage gefahren (bis jetzt) da es mein ersatz-dämpfer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Oktober 2010)

numis schrieb:


> bin zimlich leicht  mit ausrüstung ca 63 kg.



sind unter uns auch noch Männer anwesend?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2010)




----------



## numis (27. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> sind unter uns auch noch Männer anwesend?



nein wir sind ganz alleine


----------



## MutinyRacer (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

um nochmal auf die Frage mit dem Vivid-Daempfer zurueck zu kommen.

Habe einen Vivid mit der Einbaulaenge von 222mm verbaut. Bringt ca. 195mm Federweg.

Das Set-up B reicht aus. Sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten, im "Arbeitsbereich" des Federweges ist etwas straffer zum Ende zu progressiv. 

Der Elastomer - Medium - ist der beste Kompromiss. 

Fahrergewicht: 88kg + etc. 
Feder: nach TFTuned.com ne 400 - habe ne 450 verbaut

Bin nen BigHit 2007, FSR Team DH, Intense Uzzi DH und nen RMB RM9
gefahren.

In Verbindung mit der doppelten Zugstufe einfach genial.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Oktober 2010)

MutinyRacer schrieb:


> Fahrergewicht: 88kg + etc.



na wer sagts denn!


----------



## Havoc2k (28. Oktober 2010)

88 ?


pff

120 + ausrüstung^^

aber tendenz falled. immerhin, ziel is ca 90-100 zum start in der nächsten saison

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Oktober 2010)

so muss das dude


----------



## Deleted175796 (28. Oktober 2010)

hi leute,
ich verkaufe mein custom flatline in raw entgültig, weil es quasi den ganzen sommer nur rumstand und ich die kröten brauche 
vll hat ja jemand interesse, gebe es für einen wirklich guten preis ab.
ausstattung ist superschnieke, gewicht ebenso, bild HIER:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/635641

alles andere HIER http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/318723

partlist:
Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Flatline "M" in RAW
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco Air WorldCup 240mm
Gabel: Marzocchi 888 RC2X Dual Air 200mm (2780gramm)
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z Reducer
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4
Lenker: Element Nickel Wide Flatbar 760mm
Griffe: RaceFace Lock on
Shifter: Sram X0 9f. Matchmaker mit Aluhardware
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 9f Short
Bremsen: Formula Bianco 200/180mm Aluhardware @ Hebel
Kurbel: Shimano LX 83/170mm RAW
Pedale: Davtus Low Profile
KeFü: e.13 LS1 mit Aluhardware
Kettenblatt: Truvativ 36z.
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-21
Kette: Shimano Dura Ace 
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite mit Aluhardware
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT Stripped
Klemme: Hope Bolt
Achse: Sixpack Nailer
HR: Mavic EX 729 / Hope Pro 2 / DT Comp 1,8-2mm
VR: Mavic EX 729 / Hope Pro 2 / DT Comp 1,8-2mm
Reifen: Maxxis Advantage 2,4" 60aMP Draht

Gewicht: 16,8kg 

besten gruß


----------



## retrospecs (1. November 2010)

Servus,

hier ist mal Bild meines Flatlines unmittelbar nach einem "Herbst-Einsatz", allerdings auf Nadelwaldboden...
Auf Grund des aktuellen Wetters sind die Ardent Reifen wieder runter und die Wetscream drauf. Jetzt wiegt es wieder über 18 KG.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. November 2010)

ich werde mir den reifen nie wieder zulegen! einfachn enormen wiederstand auf egal welchen böden. swampthing langt vollkommen auch bei schlammigen boden.


----------



## retrospecs (1. November 2010)

den swampthing habe ich auch, aber ich der grip des wetscream ist deutlich besser.


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. November 2010)

Hüübsches Flatline...
Wie machen sich die Resident Felgen? Meine liegen hier auch schon rum.Habe nur noch ein wenig bedenken was die Haltbarkeit angeht.

Mein Tip für schlammige Böden...Michelin DH3 xD


----------



## Ikonoklast (1. November 2010)

Wetscream sind einfach die Macht wenns schlammig ist, da kann der Swampthing lange nicht mithalten, Extremster Grip in allen Lebenslagen und der Rollwiderstand ist doch egal, dafür fahr ich Downhill, da ist der Limitierende Faktor für die Geschwindigkeit nicht der Rollwiderstand sondern wenn die Strecke Wetscreams erfordert irgendwie halt die Sicht weil die Brille zu schnell zu ist oder sonst was...


----------



## retrospecs (2. November 2010)

@ Ikonoklast: WORD! 

@ Flame-Blade: Bis jetzt sind die Felgen top! Ich fahre sie in einem LRS mit den SIXPACK Vice DH Naben, Sapim Race Speichen und Sapim Nippeln. So wiegt der LRS nur 1.806 Gramm und hat bisher alles bestens weggesteckt. Auch die Einspeichqualität ist echt super!


----------



## Flame-Blade (2. November 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> @ Ikonoklast: WORD!
> 
> @ Flame-Blade: Bis jetzt sind die Felgen top! Ich fahre sie in einem LRS mit den SIXPACK Vice DH Naben, Sapim Race Speichen und Sapim Nippeln. So wiegt der LRS nur 1.806 Gramm und hat bisher alles bestens weggesteckt. Auch die Einspeichqualität ist echt super!



Wie gesagt.Wer einmal den DH3 getestet hat,ärgert sich genauso wie ich das die nicht mehr hergestellt werden

Ok,das mit den Felgen klingt doch schonmal gut.Werde sie warscheinlich erstmal mit meinen Ringle Demon Naben,ebenfalls mit den Sapim Race einspeichen und hoffen das sie halten.Für Big Mountain Action werd ich mir meine alte Felge auch nochmal neu einspeichen für hinten.Schön die grün eloxierten...

Rahmen hab ich heute zum entlacken gebracht...die Beizerei war mir dann doch zu nervig und die Umlenkwippe ist auf dem Weg zum eloxieren


----------



## RattleHead (6. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (9. November 2010)

seeehr schick


----------



## bestmove (9. November 2010)

aber wirklich  selber hochgetreten?


----------



## schleicher-brd (10. November 2010)

Damit nicht nicht 60 seiten tread lesen spurlos vorbeigehen,.....

mfg


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (10. November 2010)

schleicher-brd schrieb:


> Damit nicht nicht 60 seiten tread lesen spurlos vorbeigehen,.....
> 
> mfg



aha ! Damit ist natürlich das Wesentliche gesagt !


----------



## eljugador (10. November 2010)

Hat die Katzen Laser Augen wie Heino?


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. November 2010)

Das ist ein dunkellilanes SE?????????????????????????????????


----------



## schleicher-brd (10. November 2010)

ja ich denk schon,.....
in schwarz hat er mir net gfallen.


deiner hat aber eine andere farbe is mir aufgfallen,....

gibts tatsächlich 3 lackierungen der se frames, wahnsinn.

mfg


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. November 2010)

Ich dachte nur 2? Mein helles und dein dunkles?


----------



## Flame-Blade (10. November 2010)

Das dunkle Lila fand ich schon immer äusserst sexy.

Meins wird auch langsam wieder...warte nur noch auf die Dämpferumlenkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (11. November 2010)

Boah, das Teil wird superheiß! Die Umlenkung wird auch grün-elox, nehme ich an?


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. November 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Boah, das Teil wird superheiß! Die Umlenkung wird auch grün-elox, nehme ich an?



Danke 

Richtig geraten.Neben dem grünen Lenker kommen noch die grünen Atlas Kurbeln ran und halt die Umlenkung.
Und freue mich schon auf das deutlich reduzierte Gewicht


----------



## dhpucky (11. November 2010)

@Flame-Blade

....verschärft! Da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## schleicher-brd (11. November 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur 2? Mein helles und dein dunkles?


 
ja und in schwarz auch noch...

mein aufbau scheitert seit 3 monaten an der vorderradfelge welche in 36 loch nich leicht zu kriegen is.
erst lange lieferzeit, dann keine lieferung....

hab heuer schon 3 flatlines für die semmeringer local partie aufgebaut,...
finde den frame einfach spitze,...optik, technik, das handling, einfach klasse. 
der kilo übergewicht stört uns alle nicht, das teil hält dafür was aus wenns kracht. und liegt mal richtig satt am boden.
einzig die ausfallenden die mich ein klein wenig stören (kompliziert gelöst).

is auf alle fälle sehr zu empfehlen der rahmen.
für den preis schon fast ein pflichtkauf.


mfg


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2010)

@Flame-Blade: wie ist der Rahmen behandelt worden ?


----------



## Maddes_W (11. November 2010)

Blödes Bild, trotzdem meins.

Eher Semi-Leichtbau-Fetish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (11. November 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Danke
> Neben dem grünen Lenker kommen noch die grünen Atlas Kurbeln ran und halt die Umlenkung.



Bin mal sehr gespannt auf das Endprodukt...! Achtung: Das SIXPACK Grün (Felgen) ist ein deutlich anderer Ton als bei den Race Face Parts!


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Flame-Blade: wie ist der Rahmen behandelt worden ?



Rahmen chemisch entlack,Gabel Lösungsmittel entlackt.Das Abbeizen war nur von bedingtem Erfolg gekrönt 

Auf dem Bild siehts mans nach den ersten 2h polieren...

@Retrospecs

Das mit den Grüntönen ist klar bei der Kurbel.Werde mal sehen wie sich das alles zusammenfügt und zur Not hab ich hier noch schwarze rumfliegen.

In den nächsten Wochen werde ich mit einem Kumpel auch mal ein paar Eloxierversuche starten.Haben hier auch noch alte Kurbeln rumliegen an denen mal geguckt wird ob das was werden kann mit den Abdecklacken...


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2010)

Hattest du beim chemischen Entlacken noch Rückstände von der Lackierung an irgendwelchen Stellen ?


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hattest du beim chemischen Entlacken noch Rückstände von der Lackierung an irgendwelchen Stellen ?



Von der Lackierung nicht direkt.Hatte aber ein paar verfärbte Flecken,anscheinend durch eine bestimmte Vorbehandlung von RM.

Bin dann erstmal mit groben Schleifpapier rüber,dann mit 800er und dann halt poliert.Mache mich gleich mal an den nächsten Poliervorgang


----------



## xerdanny (11. November 2010)

schleicher-brd schrieb:


> ja und in schwarz auch noch...
> 
> Mein aufbau scheitert seit 3 monaten an der vorderradfelge welche in 36 loch nich leicht zu kriegen is.
> Erst lange lieferzeit, dann keine lieferung....
> ...


 
um welche felge handelt es sich? Sitze an einem ähnlichen problem


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. November 2010)

@Chris
hatte meinen damals zum götz gegeben nach fellbach er hat ihn auch chemisch entlackt mit keinen rückständen also wenn man es ordentlich macht gibts auchn super ergebnis!


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. November 2010)

Ich hatte ihn hier vorbeigebracht...Preise fand ich angemessen.

http://www.gleiss-rahmenbau.de/


----------



## schleicher-brd (11. November 2010)

xerdanny schrieb:


> um welche felge handelt es sich? Sitze an einem ähnlichen problem


 
alex supra d in chrom,....und mit 36 löchern
ein absolutes muss bei dem lila frame.......
habs warten nun augegeben und investier in ne neue vordrradnabe (32 loch). dann klappts auch mit den chromfelgen.

vom 16kg socom aufs 18kg flatline,....bin echt neugierig.


mfg


----------



## xerdanny (11. November 2010)

ich warte auf die sun ringle mtx 39 in 36 loch aber crc vertröstet mich auf den 20.12.


----------



## MutinyRacer (11. November 2010)

Hallo ...

häng mich einfach mit meinen mal rein ...

18,4 kg ... weniger geht umso mehr auf´s Cash ...

und Cash ist nur für´s reisen da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleicher-brd (11. November 2010)

xerdanny schrieb:


> ich warte auf die sun ringle mtx 39 in 36 loch aber crc vertröstet mich auf den 20.12.


 

auf die würd ich nicht warten.
es sei denn du willst eine lahme möhre aufbauen.
1700 gramm nur für die 2 felgen,.....irre.

beschleunigt schlecht und bremst schwerer,....würd ich umdisponieren an deiner stelle.

meine laufräder sind nun 2 saisonen im einsatz, wiegen 2070 gramm und sind bombproof! (2 saisonen waren so ca. 130 bikeparktage)

edit: wiegen in zukunft nochmal um 20 gramm weniger weil ja 4 speichen am vorderrad wegkommen...löl

mfg


----------



## Havoc2k (12. November 2010)

so mal schnell ein foto vom umgebauten rocky

Foto is kacke, mit Blitz im dunklen Wohnzimmer bei ISO 3200

morgen wird getestet, bin mal gespannt vorallem auf die totem und die neue code 2011





mfg


----------



## Maddes_W (12. November 2010)

Fährt hier wer nen Stoy im Flatline und kann mir dazu was erzählen?


----------



## Geißbock__ (14. November 2010)

@Havoc2k
Schöne Canton Ergos hast Du da!


----------



## Havoc2k (14. November 2010)

schon gell, klingen gut, ich mag die 

vor paar jahren mit meinem vater gegen n bose 2.1 system getauscht. Seiner neuer Frau wären die Zitat" 2 schwarzen särge" zu fett 

mfg


----------



## Geißbock__ (14. November 2010)

Schlechter Tausch für ihn, nicht für dich!!!
Musste meine Freundin 4 Jahre überzeugen, bis ich meine ergo 122 ins Wohnzimmer stellen durfte. Jetzt weiß sie es aber zu schätzen!


----------



## Havoc2k (14. November 2010)

hehe, ich bin happy

zwar sind sie meist eh nur zum webradio hören da

aber die nachbarn ham auch was davon

mfg


----------



## Sw!tch (17. November 2010)

MutinyRacer schrieb:


> Hallo ...
> 
> häng mich einfach mit meinen mal rein ...
> 
> ...



So ein top Flatline und dann SO ein Foto


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. November 2010)

meins. Kettenführung ist gerade etwas kaputt, egal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (21. November 2010)

Race flati was wiegts?


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2010)

Sehr schönes Flatty ! Nur die Diabolus-Stütze finde ich Mist. Schade um das viel Alu.


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. November 2010)

Ja ich finde die Stütze auch *******, konnte mir noch keine neue leisten


----------



## xerdanny (28. November 2010)




----------



## eljugador (28. November 2010)

So mit neuem race face sl teilen jetzt kommt bald  ein vivid rein bin mir bei den bremsen noch nicht sicher saint oder hope m4 was habe ihr für erfahrungen? gruss michel habt ihr auch so tolles bike wetter IMG_0601.jpg IMG_0598.jpgIMG_0601.jpg


----------



## Jendo (29. November 2010)

@Xerdanny: Sind das Grimeca Bremsen? Oder gibt/ gab es noch andere Hersteller die rot gelackte Bremssättel produziert haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazydriver (29. November 2010)

Hallo, ich brauche, um die Lager in meiner flatline ändern. Wo kann ich eine bering kit lauden???


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. November 2010)

bezeichnung auf den lagern nachschauen und in einem wälzlager shop die teile bestellen


----------



## crazydriver (29. November 2010)

Welches wälzlager ist  gut


----------



## gobo (29. November 2010)

nimm lieber die saint,hab die m4 auf nem dh`ler und muß sagen das du schon echt ne menge kraft brauchst um zum stehen zu kommen!
hab kompl. gesinterte beläge drauf,klar am anfang merkste nicht viel,wenn die beläge warm sind merkste nur einen kleinen unterschied.ich würde sie nicht mehr nehmen auch wenn sie top aussieht!

mfg


----------



## xerdanny (29. November 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> @Xerdanny: Sind das Grimeca Bremsen? Oder gibt/ gab es noch andere Hersteller die rot gelackte Bremssättel produziert haben?


 

nein ist die avid code 5... bin lackierer hab da etwas gespielt


----------



## eljugador (8. Dezember 2010)

Nach dem hier nichts neues geht hier mal ne liste was noch an 
Neuen teilen kommen soll thomson elite, hope pro mit mavic 721 und hope v2 Oder saint aber was soll ich für nen dämpfer nehmen der revox funktionert nicht so gut im flatline aber will auch kein vermogen für nen dämpfer ausgeben ?


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. Dezember 2010)

Dann geb ich auch nochmal was zum besten....warte noch sehnsüchtig auf die eloxierte Umlenkung


----------



## Edmonton (8. Dezember 2010)

@Flame-Blade
Das wird ja mal richtig Fett.  
 Habe die anderen Bilder in deinem Fotoalbum gesehen. 
Wirklich schöner Aufbau.


----------



## R.E.D (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute suche ein Flatline SE 2009in (M) oder (L)  
Würde jemand tauschen gegen ein Intense 951 ( M) in Grün ?der rahmen ist in einen sehr guten zustand wer Interesse hat bitte melden


----------



## Flame-Blade (9. Dezember 2010)

Edmonton schrieb:


> @Flame-Blade
> Das wird ja mal richtig Fett.
> Habe die anderen Bilder in deinem Fotoalbum gesehen.
> Wirklich schöner Aufbau.



Danke dir

Mein Konto sagt aber ärgerlicherweise das ich noch 1-2 Monate auf den Vivid Air warten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (13. Dezember 2010)

Soweit sogut,hätte ich nich grade soviel in der Uni zu tun wäre ich schon weiter.Das doofe Protonekit will nich ganz dicht bleiben...


----------



## retrospecs (13. Dezember 2010)

Schaut interessant aus. Bin mal auf das finale Bike gespannt.

Das "Flatline" auf dem Rahmen soll aber doch hoffentlich nicht so bleiben, oder? Das versaut es im Moment...


----------



## bestmove (13. Dezember 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Das "Flatline" auf dem Rahmen soll aber doch hoffentlich nicht so bleiben, oder? Das versaut es im Moment...



Fand ich auch aber auf den zweiten Blick finde ich es schon fast geil. Müsste man mal aus der Nähe sehen ...


----------



## numinisflo (13. Dezember 2010)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Schaut interessant aus. Bin mal auf das finale Bike gespannt.
> 
> Das "Flatline" auf dem Rahmen soll aber doch hoffentlich nicht so bleiben, oder? Das versaut es im Moment...



Ich finde den Schriftzug richtig gut, zumindest soweit man das beurteilen kann. Auf jeden Fall um Welten besser als die furchtbaren Original-Decals.

Bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt, es sieht auf jeden Fall vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Flame-Blade (13. Dezember 2010)

Danke!


Naja die Decals sind tatsächlich erstmal nur zum testen drauf.Lasse wohl noch neue machen.

Aber grade der Flatline-Schriftzug gefällt mir selber sehr gut und ich denke den werd ich so lassen.Die Gabeldecals gefallen mir hingegen noch nicht so ganz.

Jetzt muss ich erstmal die Lager wieder reinkriegen.Im Rahmen sitzen die echt tight und das Eloxal in der Wappe machts bestimmt auch nich einfacher


----------



## el Lingo (14. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich wird beim Eloxieren eine ganz dünne Schicht abgetragen, d.h. müsste jetzt besser rein gehen.


----------



## Flame-Blade (14. Dezember 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Eigentlich wird beim Eloxieren eine ganz dünne Schicht abgetragen, d.h. müsste jetzt besser rein gehen.



Falsch,beim eloxieren wird eine ganz dünne Schicht aufgetragen.Eben die Oxidschicht 

Grundlagen der Eloxalschicht

Die Dicke hängt aber auch von der Dauer im Eloxalbad ab...Wenn es vorher schon eloxiert war,abgebeizt wurde und neu eloxiert sollte es aber eigentlich fast Passgenau bleiben.


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab es dir schonmal gesagt: das wird so ein geiles Gerät!
Den Schriftzug würde ich auch lassen, passt super zum Gesamtkonzept! 
Freue mich schon jetzt auf Bilder vom fertigen Rad!


----------



## el Lingo (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe jetzt keine Zeit, das zu lesen, aber war eigentlich der Meinung, dass durch dsa Säurebad zunächst etwas Material entfernt wird, was durch die Oxidation nicht vollständig ersetzt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (14. Dezember 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt keine Zeit, das zu lesen, aber war eigentlich der Meinung, dass durch dsa Säurebad zunächst etwas Material entfernt wird, was durch die Oxidation nicht vollständig ersetzt wird...



Das Säurebad ist nicht säurehaltig um um etwas zu zersetzen sondern um als Elektrolyt zu fungieren.Das Säurebad selber erzeugt die Oxidschicht.Danach geht es ins Färbebad um die geöffneten Poren der Oxidschicht mit Farbe anzulagern.
Harteloxalschichten können bis zu 1/4 mm Dick sein.Auf die Passgenauigkeit von Lagerpassungen muss schon geachtet werden.

Werde nach Weihnachten selber ein paar Eloxalversuche im Keller starten...Die Teile sollten die nächsten Tage kommen


----------



## FrozenSmoke (15. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute,
verkaufe grade mein Flatline falls ihr Interesse habt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300503648587&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## RattleHead (27. Dezember 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/157613/


----------



## Kruste78 (31. Dezember 2010)

hab jetz endlich mein Flatty!!
Dämpfer hab ich schon nen anderen eingebaut.Fehlt nur noch die Gabel..
Was sagt Ihr, 888 oder Boxxer? taugt die Domain Dual Crown was?
Dämpfer Hab ich nen DHX 5.0 Air drin mit 225mm Einbaulänge und 63 hub


----------



## njoerd (31. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte mal eine Domain SC, bin froh das sie endlich draussen ist. Also wenn es warm ist und du sie ordentlich rannimmst, kann man damit ganz gut fahren. Alles andere war aber Mist.


----------



## eljugador (31. Dezember 2010)

Habe noch ne 3 mal gefahrene 888 rcv aus meinem flatti die sehr gunstig zu haben ist wenn intersse hast schreib einfach mal gruss Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (1. Januar 2011)

Ich schmeiss grad meine 09er Boxxer WC aus dem Flatline raus. Bei Interesse PN 

Definitiv geiler wenn du es als Racebike nutzen möchtest.


----------



## Kruste78 (3. Januar 2011)

Verkaufe eine 66RCV aus nem Vorführrad, Gabel hat leichte Gebrauchtspuren am Casting.
Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## Geißbock__ (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo!
Meine Freundin hat vor sich ein Flatline zu holen, jedoch sind wir uns unschlüssig welche Größe passt! Es soll ein 2009er Pro werden. Probesitzen ist in unserer Umgebung schwierig bis nich möglich. Wäre um Hilfestellung dankbar! Sie ist 1,65m groß.


----------



## Nasum (3. Januar 2011)

Nimm eine S.Es könnte wie es aussieht auch ne XS geben da müsste man Leute fragen die so klein sind und eines haben

http://www.bikes.com/main+de+01_102+FLATLINE_PRO.html?BIKE=939&CATID=1&SCATID=7&Y=2011


----------



## Geißbock__ (3. Januar 2011)

Das habe ich schon gesehen, dass es ein XS gibt. Könnte evtl. etwas klein sein! Entweder S oder XS. Bin ich mir noch unschlüssig!


----------



## Nasum (3. Januar 2011)

Ich bin 1,75m und bin des öfteren eine Größe S gefahren was ich als sehr angenehm empfand...ideal für mich sozusagen aber ich glaube das hilft dir auch nicht weiter aber ich würde bei der Größe fast zu einer XS tendieren aber die Flatlineprofis hier werden dir bestimmt bessere Tipps geben


----------



## Maddes_W (3. Januar 2011)

Ist irgendwer schon einen DHX 5 und einen RC4 im Flatline gefahren und möchte mir dazu kurz seine Eindrücke schildern? Wäre wichtig für mich


----------



## coma1976 (4. Januar 2011)

@flame-blade wo du gerade so am polieren bist,schicke dir meinen rahmen auch mal vorbei


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Januar 2011)

Kann sonst wer mir einen Tipp bezüglich der Größe des Rahmens bei 1,65 Frauengröße geben?


----------



## Edmonton (5. Januar 2011)

@Geißbock
Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter. 
Hier findest Du hilfreiche Tipps und noch viel mehr.

http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/tech-support.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (5. Januar 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @flame-blade wo du gerade so am polieren bist,schicke dir meinen rahmen auch mal vorbei





Ich glaube da muss ich vehement gegen protestieren...die Anfänge der Klausurenphase nehmen mich zeitlich zu sehr ein 

Auch das doofe Paket mit den Kurbeln von CRC ist nach fast 4 Monaten noch nicht da


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Januar 2011)

@Edmonton: Finde hier keine Hilfen für die Größe, habe alles durchwällst!


----------



## Nasum (5. Januar 2011)

Schau mal den Link den ich geschickt hab da stehen alle Daten der Geometrie des 2009 Flatlines drin.Ich wollt dir eigentlich dei Tabelle hier rein machen aber das geht nicht so wie ich das möchtehttp://www.bikes.com/main+de+01_102+FLATLINE_PRO.html?BIKE=566&CATID=1&SCATID=7&Y=2009 Auf der Seite rechts unter dem Bild auf Geometrie klicken und dann kommen alle Daten.Mehr weiss ich auch nicht und vlt. hilft das ein wenig


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Januar 2011)

Diese Werte kenne ich! Ich suche nach Erfahrungswerten von Fahrern. 
Diese sind meistens besser als Geometriedaten. Trotzdem danke für Deine Bemühungen!


----------



## Edmonton (5. Januar 2011)

@Geißbock
Hab da was verwechselt sorry. 
Das habe ich gemeint.
http://www.bikes.com/DATA/BIKE/565_en.pdf

Hoffe jetzt ist was dabei.


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Januar 2011)

Das kenne ich auch bereits! Ich schwanke zwischen xs un s bei 1,65m Körpergröße. Sie hat kurze Beine und einen etwas längeren Öberkörper (sieht trotzdem noch normal aus  ).


----------



## Nasum (5. Januar 2011)

Verdammt schwierig sowas...wenn hier keine Erfahrungswerte kommen könntest du ja vlt. als letzte Hilfe mal bei Bikeaction anrufen. Das wäre noch die einzige Idee die ich hab, vlt. kann dir dort jmd. ein paar gute Ratschläge geben.Mir hat man da auch schon nett und kompetent geholfen, wäre noch ne Möglichkeit aber sonst bin ich ratlos.


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Januar 2011)

Danke für Deine Ratschläge, Hilfe und Mühe!


----------



## Kotoko (5. Januar 2011)

Ich bin 1,66 und damals das Flatty in Größe S gefahren - größer wäre etwas zu unhandlich und kleiner geht auf gar keinen Fall! wenn man auf dem Weg zum Local Track ist und im sitzen um enge Kurven fährt bin ich schon des öfteren mit dem Knie an den Lenker geraten... aber wie gesagt - M wäre definitv zu unhandlich gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Januar 2011)

Das hilft! Danke!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (5. Januar 2011)

ich mische mich mal kurz ein...bin etwas in eile und möchte ungerne alle sieten lesen.
meine fragen.

ist das flatty in M überdurchnittlich lang? Radstand etc.
Passt mir M bei einer körpergröße von 1,83?


----------



## tmsn (5. Januar 2011)

Hier mal meins zum Verkauf http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/338066


----------



## Boni (5. Januar 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> ich mische mich mal kurz ein...bin etwas in eile und möchte ungerne alle sieten lesen.
> meine fragen.
> 
> ist das flatty in M überdurchnittlich lang? Radstand etc.
> Passt mir M bei einer körpergröße von 1,83?



Hi!
Mir passt M bei 1,83m perfekt! Nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz!

Grüße

Boni


----------



## eljugador (5. Januar 2011)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch bereits! Ich schwanke zwischen xs un s bei 1,65m Körpergröße. Sie hat kurze Beine und einen etwas längeren Öberkörper (sieht trotzdem noch normal aus  ).



Wo kommst du den her? Wenn nicht zu weit weg ist kannst meins mal große s probefahren Gruß Michel


----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. Januar 2011)

Boni schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mir passt M bei 1,83m perfekt! Nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz!
> 
> Grüße
> ...



top danke...hab mir auch eins zugelegt...heute oder morgen wird abgeholt, je nach wetterlage -.-*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (6. Januar 2011)

tmsn schrieb:


> Hier mal meins zum Verkauf http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/338066



Schönes Bike, aber der Preis ist reine Utopie für ein gebrauchtes Bike, wenn man neue für weniger bekommen kann. Aber: Versuch macht klug...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. Januar 2011)

preis ist schon etwas hochgegriffen. dafür bekommt man wesentlich "bessere" rahmen .
denke das so 2300 realistisch sind. nach dem was ich erkennen kann =?


----------



## Maddes_W (6. Januar 2011)

Bei der Menge an customizing bzw Liebe zum Detail spielt wohl auch der ideele Wert mit.

Im übrigen auch nochmal von mir die Info: M bei 1,83? Passt wie Arsch auf Eimer, zumindest bei mir 
Also viel Spaß mit dem neuen Prügel


----------



## Mitglied (6. Januar 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> preis ist schon etwas hochgegriffen. dafür bekommt man wesentlich "bessere" rahmen .
> denke das so 2300 realistisch sind. nach dem was ich erkennen kann =?


Das Bike von fx:flow mit besserer Ausstattung liegt bei 2100.


----------



## Kruste78 (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Falls jemand Interesse an nem Flatline Hauptrahmen in Raw Größe M hat bitte melden. Eventuell auch Tausch gegen Boxxer, 888 oder Fox 40.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. Januar 2011)

so karren steht bei mir 






Nun meine FRAGE:

Ich habe grad den Roco TST R mal ausgebaut (was ne fummellei, muss ich mich noch dran gewöhnen). 
Kann ich Problem auf eine DHX RC4 Wechseln? Oder gibt es Probleme mit buchsen, platz etc.

Der Roco muss da aber raus...man wasn scheiß teil, muss ja selbst um die feder zu tauschen "komplett" zerlegt werden >.<


----------



## numis (7. Januar 2011)

vom platz her sollte es kein problem sein. jedoch wie es mit den buchsen ist weiss ich nicht genau, aber ich denke man kommt nicht drum herum neue (passende) buchsen einzubauen.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Januar 2011)

Ich meine, dass Fox und Marzocchi das gleiche Buchsenmaß haben, jeweils 22*8. Sollte aber bitte noch wer anders bestätigen, kann mich da auch täuschen.


----------



## Kotoko (7. Januar 2011)

Ich konnte als ich damals von meinem FOX Van R auf den Marzocchi TST R umgestiegen bin die Buchsen weiterverwenden. Denke also auch das es beim DHX funzen sollte?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (8. Januar 2011)

okay,also stell ich mich schonmal auf buchsen ein, sind ja bezahlbar 

so nun ein größeres Problem

Bos Stoy oder DHX RC4 , welche geht wohl besser im flatline...hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (8. Januar 2011)

RS, MZ und Fox haben alle 12,7mm Durchmesser.

Über den RC4 kann ich dir in ein paar Tagen berichten, allerdings nur im Vergleich zum DHX5. Muss noch auf meinen LRS warten.
Generell würde ich schätzen der Stoy geht besser, wie immer eine Frage des Geldes und mMn auch der Skills. Auch die Frage ob du im Bikemarkt kaufen magst, da gibts RC4 schon arg günstig oder du hast so viel Glück wie ich  Stoy wirste im Bikemarkt nicht groß finden, im übrigen biste dann wahrscheinlich mit falschem Tuning unterwegs -> einschicken, kost auch nochmal Geld.


----------



## UpDown (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde meinem Kind gerne ein Rocky Mountain Flatline kaufen,
habe aber noch 3 Fragen:

1. Entsprechend der Bilder und der Explosionszeichnung im Rocky Mountain Tech-Book hat die Achse im Hinterbau verschraubte Ausfallenden.

Ich konnte leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen, wie genau der Reifenwechsel im Hinterbau durchzuführen ist. Müssen die Ausfallenden jedes Mal abgeschraubt werden, um das Laufrad auszubauen?

Wenn nicht, wozu dient diese Konstruktion?

2. Das 2010 Rocky Mountain Flatline ist wohl leichter als das 2009 Modell. Inwieweit hat sich durch das neue Design das Fahrverhalten geändert?

3. Kennt durch Zufall jemand ein sehr gutes Angebot für ein Flatline in (xs oder s)?


Ciao UpDown


----------



## el Lingo (8. Januar 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> okay,also stell ich mich schonmal auf buchsen ein, sind ja bezahlbar
> 
> so nun ein größeres Problem
> 
> Bos Stoy oder DHX RC4 , welche geht wohl besser im flatline...hilfe!



Was für ein Bullshit! Bei den Verhältnissen draussen gehe ich davon aus, dass Du den Roco bis jetzt nicht wirklich gefahren hast, daher würde ich mir Kommentare zum Dämpfer noch verkneifen. Aber sicher kann man mit einem Stoy oder RC4 das Bike gleich nach viel mehr aussehen lassen...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (8. Januar 2011)

ne man, weiß nicht...hatte in meinem alten den bike einen DHX 5, der war echt gut. 
den roco bekomme ich nicht nach meinen wünschen eingestellt...hab mir ne andere feder besorgt, scheint aber etwas zu hart zu sein...besorge mir jetzt nen dhx 5 oder rc 4, je nachdem was ich ausgeben möchte...
wenn du den roco so gut findest kannst du ja meinen kaufen


----------



## Maddes_W (8. Januar 2011)

DHX5? Hab ich grad abzugeben


----------



## Leatherface 3 (8. Januar 2011)

schick mir mal dein inserat aus dem bikemarkt, kann sein das ich dich schon angeschrieben habe...wann bekommst du den rc4? sag dann mal ob der "besser" ist, dann kauf ich den


----------



## Leatherface 3 (8. Januar 2011)

jeder sagt was anderes in bezug auf einen dämpfer wechsel von roco tst und dhx 5.

hat jemand den wechsel bereut? oder überhaupt keine unterschiede gemerkt?


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2011)

@Leatherface: wende dich mal an den User Lord Helmchen. Der kennt sich mit dem Roco gut aus und kann ihn dir vielleicht auch tunen/afu dich abstimmen. Der Roco ist technisch ein recht vernünftiger Dämpfer.


----------



## numis (8. Januar 2011)

UpDown schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde meinem Kind gerne ein Rocky Mountain Flatline kaufen,
> habe aber noch 3 Fragen:
> ...



1. steckachse rausschrauben, reifen wechseln

2. das 2010 model ist auf race getrimmt worden (im vergleich zum 09er), meines (flatline wc, in S) ist fahrbereit ca.18.4 kg, jedoch ist es leicht abgeändert.

3. ein kollege konnte sich recht günstig eines bei seinem händler ergattern, der beim importeur nach restbeständen gefragt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (9. Januar 2011)

kann ich den roco tst r eine feder mit 36-37mm innendurchmesser verbauen?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (10. Januar 2011)

soo und nochmal...

welche kurbel laänge ist für das flatline geeignet?

passen um die 70mm rein? oder doch eher die 83er...tippe auf letzeres, wenn ich richtig vermessen habe


----------



## Kotoko (10. Januar 2011)

meine 08er XT mit 73mm passt NICHT (zumindest nicht ordendlich) - warte jetzt auf ne Saint FC 805 mit 83mm Innenlager und fahr bis dahin einfach die Hussefelt DH weiter... leztere mit 83mm Innenlager. Zur XT nochmal zurück - die 73mm Kurbel würde schon ganz knapp passen, der linke Kurbelarm klemmt dann aber nur halb - kannste also vergessen.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (10. Januar 2011)

also doch eine 83mm kurbel?
-.-* mist genau die ich will gibts hier im bikemarkt nur in 73mm


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2011)

Mein Gott, was pfuscht ihr da rum ?!
Google ist euer Freund ! Da braucht man wahrscheinlich 5 Sekunden, die Innenlagerbreite fürs Flatty rauszufinden.


----------



## Kotoko (10. Januar 2011)

Wo soll da Pfusch am Werk sein? Ich wollt aus Gewichtsgründen damals wissen ob man nicht doch die XT Kurbel reinbauen kann - versuch macht eben klug. Wär ja fast zu schön gewesen um wahr zu sein wenn se gepasst hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (10. Januar 2011)

warum immer google, wenn man doch hier aktuelle infos und erfahrungen bekommen kann.

dafür ist ein forum doch da...wenn du nichts informatives beizutragen hast, dann lass doch einfach überflüssige kommentare !

Kotoko, danke für deine infos


----------



## FrozenSmoke (10. Januar 2011)

Servus, weiß jemand wo ich Dateien für die Aufkleber für 2008er Flatlines herbekomme? Also 1 zu 1 zum ausdrucken/verändern? Farbe wäre eigentlich egal.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (11. Januar 2011)

guten...

mal so angefragt...kann einer ne 30x3" Nuke Proof titanfeder gebrauchen ( Für ROCO (TST) oder VIVID ! )

bitte melden, muss schnell weg.


----------



## coma1976 (12. Januar 2011)

@kurbeldiskussion habe an meinem flatline ne lx trekkingkurbel dran,die hatte einen spacer den man entfernen mußte und somit ist die verzahnung mit der linken kurbel etwa 2/3  der gesamtbreite bei der linkn kurbel


----------



## Kotoko (12. Januar 2011)

Das ist auch das Problem bei der XT Kurbel von mir - nur eben das sie dort nicht zu 2/3 sondern eher nur zu 50% bei der Verzahnung klemmt... Ist mir persönlich etwas zu unsicher wenn ich ehrlich bin. Wie lang fährst du schon so?  Irgendwelche Probleme bis jetzt?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2011)

Es gibt auch eine entsprechende XT Trekking Kurbel. Damit sie aber besser paßt als nur 2/3 sollte man das Tretlagergehäuse etwas abfräsen (für den Wiederverkauf nicht soo toll).


----------



## dhpucky (12. Januar 2011)

... bevor Ihr am Rahmen rumfräst kauft Euch ne Kurbel mit 83er Lagerbreite und Ihr habt 100% Überlappung der Verzahnung. 

... 73 sind nicht 83


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2011)

Das finde ich auch. Gewicht kann man an anderer Stelle sparen.


----------



## coma1976 (12. Januar 2011)

da hast du wohl recht
hatte bis jetzt bei meiner kombi keinerlei probleme,aber am rahmen fräsen tue ich best. nicht


----------



## RattleHead (14. Januar 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/thomas-vanderham-rocky-mountain-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2011)

Das soll einer verstehen. Erst schmeißen sie ihn raus und jetzt holen sie ihn wieder.


----------



## Jendo (14. Januar 2011)

RattleHead schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/thomas-vanderham-rocky-mountain-2011.html



Danke für den Link! 

Das Video ist im Artikel ist auch sehr stark gemacht. Vielleicht brauch ich ja doch irgendwann mal ein Flatline


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2011)

Geil


----------



## retrospecs (14. Januar 2011)

So ist's richtig! Vanderham gehört einfach zu Rocky.

@ Jendo:
Ich gebe mein Flatline Ende Fabruar ab. Falls Du dann Interesse hast, melde Dich.


----------



## Jendo (14. Januar 2011)

retrospecs schrieb:


> So ist's richtig! Vanderham gehört einfach zu Rocky.
> 
> @ Jendo:
> Ich gebe mein Flatline Ende Fabruar ab. Falls Du dann Interesse hast, melde Dich.



Wenn dann nur ein Flatline WC! Schätzungsweise müsste ich auch länger als nur einen Monat sparen...

Was kommt denn bei Dir neues?

mfg
Jendo


----------



## neikless (14. Januar 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18770598"]Rocky Mountain Bicycles Welcomes Back Thomas Vanderham on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Nasum (14. Januar 2011)

Sehr geiles Video.
Besonders der 2 Abschnitt ist der Kracher und ich finds gut das er wieder bei Rocky ist.


----------



## qwwq20091 (14. Januar 2011)

ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Januar 2011)

so muss das  beste nachricht an diesem tage. aber denken die das sich das flatline jetzt wieder besser verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (14. Januar 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Was kommt denn bei Dir neues?



Mein neues Bike wird ein PROPAIN Rage 8.8:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2011)

naja ich denke sie haben gemerkt das sie es verkackt haben und jetzt holen sie ihn wieder um das Image wieder zu pushen.
Klappt doch jetzt schon wenn man sich Jendo anhört 

Aber wie schon im andern Thread erwähnt braucht es dazu, in meinen Augen, ein neues Big Bike/Freerider der was taugt.......Nici! Bitte vollende diesen Satz !



san_andreas schrieb:


> Das soll einer verstehen. Erst schmeißen sie ihn raus und jetzt holen sie ihn wieder.


----------



## GM210 (15. Januar 2011)

Was taugt denn Deiner Meinung nach am Flatline nicht? Ich finds immer interessant auch mal die Sicht Anderer zu sehen.

Ich für meinen Teil mag das Rad richtig gerne und bis auf das erhöhte Gewicht im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz und der fummeligen Hinterradaufnahme fällt mir nichts negatives ein. Fahrverhalten und Federungsperformance finde ich gut.

Nochmal meins:


----------



## Kotoko (15. Januar 2011)

Ich selbst finde das Flatline uach klasse - wollte es aber dann aufgrund des Gewichts doch verkaufen. nach 4 Monaten wo es unten im Keller zerlegt lag musste ich es einfach wieder aufbauen. Jetzt bin ich glücklicher den je =)

Was am Flatline nicht so toll gelöst ist meinre Meinung nach: 

- Gewicht
- Hinterradaufnahme
- Dämpferwechsel sehr fummlig


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2011)

Meine Meinung:
es fährt sich recht langweilig, sehr unverspielt.
Es bügelt alles glatt ja, aber so richtig konnte  man es nicht durch technischere Strecken zirkeln.
Das Testbike vom WC in Willingen fuhr sich genau so. (Ich teste es dieses Jahr aber noch mal, in der Hoffnung das keine 10 Kg Conti Reifen mehr drauf sind und die Front etwas höher ist)

Vom RMX, 951 und Sunday aufs Flatline sind Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Kotoko (15. Januar 2011)

Kommt stark auf den Dämpfer drauf an wie ich finde. mit nem Van R fuhr sichs recht gut - aber es war noch mehr möglich. Mit nem MZ Roco TST R ists echt am Boden geklebt und war wirklich extrem unverspielt. Jetzt hab ich zur überbrückung bis ich mir was neues leisten kann ´nen FOX RP23 drin - und damit fährt sichs agiler als mein Cube Fritzz. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich den Dämpfer nicht einfach lass weil es so irgendwie klasse funktioniert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2011)

aha...naja ich führe es eher auf die Geometrie zurück.


----------



## GM210 (15. Januar 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> es fährt sich recht langweilig, sehr unverspielt.
> Es bügelt alles glatt ja, aber so richtig konnte  man es nicht durch technischere Strecken zirkeln.
> Das Testbike vom WC in Willingen fuhr sich genau so. (Ich teste es dieses Jahr aber noch mal, in der Hoffnung das keine 10 Kg Conti Reifen mehr drauf sind und die Front etwas höher ist)
> ...



Kommt halt, wie immer im Leben, auf die Vorlieben an. Dann passt das rad nicht zu Dir, das ist ja absolut legitim. Ich hatte jetzt mit grundsätzlicher Kritik am Rad gerechnet. 

Wenn ich irgendwann einmal wieder biken kann werde ich bezüglich der Front wohl mal ein Cane Creek Angle Set testen. Dann kann ich den Lenkwinkel steiler machen und die Gabel trotzdem höher klemmen. Eine etwas höhere Front würde mir bei 1,94 m auch taugen.


----------



## Jendo (15. Januar 2011)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike wird ein PROPAIN Rage 8.8:


Das schaut sehr viel versprechend aus!




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> naja ich denke sie haben gemerkt das sie es verkackt haben und jetzt holen sie ihn wieder um das Image wieder zu pushen.
> Klappt doch jetzt schon wenn man sich Jendo anhört
> 
> Aber wie schon im andern Thread erwähnt braucht es dazu, in meinen Augen, ein neues Big Bike/Freerider der was taugt.......Nici! Bitte vollende diesen Satz !



Ich bin halt der ultimativitisteste Fanboy 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> aha...naja ich führe es eher auf die Geometrie zurück.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es ein bisschen verspielter würde, wenn man ein AngleSet mit entsprechendem Winkel einstellt. Durch einen steileren Winkel würde ja auch noch der Radstand reduziert werden...

mfg
Jendo


----------



## MutinyRacer (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Was hätte bereits am Classic Flatline besser sein können?

Gewicht des Rahmens - bestimmt nen Kilo zuviel unnützes Alu

Hinterrad Montage - der fummelige Ein- und Ausbau nervt mächtig
(umso mehr beim Transport mit nen Kombi)

Dafür bekommt man ein Rad mit einen einmaligen Charakter. Verschiedene Dämpferlängen und Lenkwinkelverstellung. Simpel und schnell. 

Mir persönlich gefällt die Hinterbau-Kinematik sehr gut. Bin die letzten Jahre BMX gefahren. Mag's somit etwas straffer um aktiv. Da gibt mir das Flatline ein richtig gutes Gefühl.

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit der Haltbarkeit - Risse und Dellen?


----------



## Flame-Blade (15. Januar 2011)

MutinyRacer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was hätte bereits am Classic Flatline besser sein können?
> 
> ...



Risse und Dellen bei dem massiven Rahmen?

Habe das Rad ja doch behalten da es bisher meinen Anforderungen gerecht wurde und ich durch meinen jetzigen Umbau glaube noch mehr aus dem Rahmen rausholen zu können.


----------



## project529 (15. Januar 2011)

Um die Front höher zu bekommen und den Radstand zu verkürzen, kann man auch einfach den Dämpfer ins mittlere Loch hängen, dazu ist kein AngleSet notwendig.
Habe es probiert, aber mich letztendlich doch wieder für die "slack" variante entschieden, nicht zu letzt auch, weil ich es völlig schwachsinnig finde, sich nen mega laufruhigen DH-Boliden mit sehr flacher Front anzuschaffen, um ihn dann auf steileren Lenkwinkel, kürzeren Radstand und höhere Front umzubauen.
Dass das Flatline durch die Umbaumaßnahmen allerdings verspielter oder agiler wird, ist eine Illusion - der Charakter des Flatlines bleibt, und dieser ist meiner Meinung nach, wie Mr.Freeride bereits gesagt hat, garantiert auf die Geometrie zurückzuführen. Das Fahrwerk ist einfach aufs Bügeln ausgelegt, dafür schluckts alles und ist super soft.
Im Park kommt man damit auf jeden Fall voll auf seine Kosten, für alles andere ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.
Haltbarkeit ist beim Flatline wohl kein Thema... ;o)
Würde aber gerne mal wissen, wie sich das Fahrverhalten beim neuen Flatline verändert hat...


----------



## GM210 (15. Januar 2011)

MÖÖÖP: Tretlagerhöhe!


----------



## project529 (15. Januar 2011)

Jo, und jetzt? Meine Antwort war auf Jendo´s Aussage bzgl. Angleset und Verspieltheit bezogen.

Um festzustellen, ob das Bike durch die Verkürzung des Radstandes und den steileren Lenkwinkel agiler oder verspielter wird, genügt es auf jeden Fall, den Dämpfer umzuhängen... dazu braucht man kein mega teures AngleSet.
Und da sich am Charakter des Bikes dadurch letztendlich eh nichts ändert, ist die Investition ohnehin sinnlos...  schließlich kann auch kein AngleSet aus dem pummeligen Flatline ein verspieltes SX-Trail zaubern.

Wenn Du das AngleSet dagegen nutzen willst, um lediglich die Front höher zu bekommen, die Eigenschaften des Bikes aber grundsätzlich beibehalten willst, dann ist das ein anderes Thema.

Wie du weiter oben schon erwähnt hast... es kommt eben auf die Vorlieben bzw. auf den Einsatzzweck an. Das Flatline ist speziell - entweder man mag es, oder man mag es nicht.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (16. Januar 2011)

hat die sattelklemme 34.9 mm ? wollte mir ne neue bestellen

danke


----------



## coma1976 (16. Januar 2011)

30,9mm

habe mal das wetter genutzt und geschraubt...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (16. Januar 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> hat die sattelklemme 34.9 mm ? wollte mir ne neue bestellen
> 
> danke



JA!



coma1976 schrieb:


> 30,9mm



Das ist nur das Stützenmaß!

...cooles Flaty,top Dämpfer.


----------



## coma1976 (16. Januar 2011)

ups ja wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteilsry+thx


----------



## Leatherface 3 (16. Januar 2011)

alles klar..

danke...hoffe passt alles wie gedacht


----------



## mecton (18. Januar 2011)

Hi, I sell My Flatline : 
http://www.velovert.com/annonce/168470/velo-complet-rocky-mountain-flatine-1-alu-7005

mail : [email protected]


----------



## Der Bäcker (19. Januar 2011)

moin , kann mir jemand sagen was der flatline 09 rahmen wiegt???find nix im netz thx schonma


----------



## Leatherface 3 (20. Januar 2011)

6,5kg mit dämpfer tretlager (und steuersatz) glaub ich


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Januar 2011)

Das Bike meiner Freundin:


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2011)

Schaut im Ansatz schon sehr gut aus !


----------



## Leatherface 3 (20. Januar 2011)

schick schick...lack macht schon was her...obwohls mir in der normale pro variante besser gefaällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Januar 2011)

Sonst würdest Du den Pro auch nicht selbst fahren!


----------



## GM210 (21. Januar 2011)

Ein sehr sehr schöner Rahmen. Aber wie Ihr Eure Freundinnen immer zum biken bekommt ist mir echt ein Rätsel . Glückwunsch


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2011)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Das Bike meiner Freundin:



Lass mich deine Freundin sein...


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Januar 2011)

GM210 schrieb:


> Ein sehr sehr schöner Rahmen. Aber wie Ihr Eure Freundinnen immer zum biken bekommt ist mir echt ein Rätsel . Glückwunsch



DAS frage ich mich auch immer...meine will sich noch nichtmal Bikefilme mit mir angucken.

Aber mit Freunden macht sowas und auch Roadtrips sowieso viel mehr Spass 



Es wiiiird langsam.Mache mich gleich nochmal dran die Schaltung zu montieren.
Habe leider an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme mit den neuen Lagern leichtes Spiel.Jemand ne Idee wie ich das am geschicktesten wegkriege?


----------



## retrospecs (21. Januar 2011)

Sieht schon interessant aus.

Sehr gute Wahl bei den Felgen. Ich fahre die jetzt schon einige Monate und bin super zufrieden. Relativ leicht und dabei stabil. Top!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (21. Januar 2011)

wie/Wo hast du die schwinge gefärbt?

@ geißbock..würd ich so nicht sagen...würde sehr gerne ein tr 450 fahren...beide rahmen gefallen mir, und jetzt erstmal der pro geworden...nur weil ich was fahre, heiß es das ich nichts anderes anfassen würde 

gruß
daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Januar 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> wie/Wo hast du die schwinge gefärbt?
> 
> @ geißbock..würd ich so nicht sagen...würde sehr gerne ein tr 450 fahren...beide rahmen gefallen mir, und jetzt erstmal der pro geworden...nur weil ich was fahre, heiß es das ich nichts anderes anfassen würde
> 
> ...



Bei hst.trailer hier im Forum eloxieren lassen.

Aber auf dem Foto sieht man auch schon unser männliches Netzteil mit dem wir in den nächsten Wochen mal ein paar Eloxalversuchen starten wollen 

Ich hoffe wirklich das die Resident bei DEM Gewicht gut halten.Habe bisher aber nur gutes gehört!


----------



## Geißbock__ (21. Januar 2011)

Ich versuche es mal zu erklären: Wenn Dir das weiße nicht besser gefallen würde als das rot-weiße, würdest Du dir mit Sicherheit nicht das rot-weiße kaufen. Das bezieht sich auf deine Aussage, dass dir Dein weißes besser gefällt als das rot-weiße!
Mir ist es egal, versuche es dir nur klar zu machen. Meine Freundin hatte beide zur Auswahl und sie hat das rot-weiße gewählt. In meinen Augen die richtige Entscheidung, da es auch auf 20 Stück limitiert ist!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (21. Januar 2011)

jo dann ist doch alles schön.


----------



## project529 (21. Januar 2011)

Mensch, Leatherface... kannst du dich denn nicht ein bisschen dankbarer zeigen? Geißbock versucht hier schließlich nur dir zu helfen und dir die Welt, sogar(!) für dich verständlich, zu erklären! Ich finde, dafür hat er schon ein bisschen Anerkennung verdient. /Ironie Ende/ ;o)

Ernsthaft, die Arroganz, die in diesem Thread versprüht wird, ist kaum noch auszuhalten...

Warum gibst du denn dein *nagelneues* Flatline schon wieder ab, Leatherface?


----------



## Geißbock__ (21. Januar 2011)

Genau, total arrogant bin ich! Leatherface geh auf die Knie und zeig dich dankbar!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (21. Januar 2011)

ach man, macht euch doch mal locker...irgendwie kneift hier bei manchen ganzschön was im schritt.

wollte ja schon immer eins probieren (war ja mal an deinem interesserit, weißte vielleicht noch)...naja...hab das jetzt ein paar mal bewegt und ist etwas schwerfällig. es ist kein "unbedingt-weg"-verkauf...wenn es einer haben will ok, wenn nicht dann nicht.
Hatte ja damals das VP-Free, war von der geo kacke als downhiller, aber es wr schön leich, wenig und ja, spritzig halt...das flatline ist ein schiff  ungewohnt. würde gerne mal das Tr 450 testen, wie das so ist. bis jetzt wurde mir nur gutes berichtet.

wede an meinem flatty noch etwas bauen. erstmal muss die schwere gabel da raus. 3,7 kg brecher macht einen nicht grad glücklich  auch wenn sie sehr gut geht! titanfeder sitzt schon drin...lrs ist auch ok, aber vielleicht kommen auch leichte felgen, aber ex729 sind ja schon ganz ok.

weiß nicht..das bike ist echt hammer keine frage, aber denke um ordentlich um kurven zu heizen und ein bisschen zu tricksen ist das flatty schwierig...aber alles gewohnheitssache


----------



## coma1976 (21. Januar 2011)

@leatherface laß die gabel drin und hol dir das protone air kit!

@all 180er Gabel vorne und 241er Dämpfer hinten ist nicht so die optimale kombination oder?
bzw.hat jemand vlt erfahrungen bezüglich der kombi?


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Januar 2011)

Probiers halt aus....zur Not packste den Dämpfer ins mittlere Loch

Wollte ich auch unbedingt austesten aber merke eben grade das dann meinen doofe Kefü nicht mehr passt.Wird Zeit die auszuwechseln...

Zumindest isses jetzt fahrfertig...aber leider immer noch 18,5kg.Mit den Teilen auf die ich warte komm ich zumind. unter 18kg


----------



## Leatherface 3 (21. Januar 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @leatherface laß die gabel drin und hol dir das protone air kit!




und das bringt mir was? ^^

edit: ach dan hab ich wieder ne komische luft 888...hatte mal ne ata mit luft..war immer ganz komisch. mal hatte sie federweg zu wenig, mal zu viel...dann hat sich die luft in den kammern immer angepasst...dann eine kammer komplett rausgebastelt...danach ging sie ganz gut, aber naja, weiß nicht...bei dem kit gehen die meinungen wieder weit auseinander


----------



## Maddes_W (21. Januar 2011)

Heute wieder vollständig zum Leben erweckt

Was man nicht unbedingt erkennt:
RC4 & Boxxer Team
Hope in WTB Laser
77designz Stem und Sixpack Driver

Front ist aktuell etwas sehr tief...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (22. Januar 2011)

Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus 

Zum Gewicht muss ich sagen, dass ich 18 bis 18,5kg ausreichend niedrig finde. Sicherlich alles Geschmackssache und ich kann die Leute verstehen, die ein möglichst leichtes bike haben wollen, aber meiner Meinung nach wird der Fokus gerade hier im Internet zu sehr aufs Gewicht gelegt.  Als ich mit dem Sport angefangen habe waren 20kg+ für DH-bikes der Standard und da hatten wir auch Spass am biken. Es kommt aber sicherlich auf die Statur des Fahrers an. Bei 1,75m und 70kg fühlt sich so ein Panzer halt ganz anders an, als bei 1,95m und 100kg würde ich vermuten.

Wie auch immer, habt Spaß am biken


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2011)

@Maddes W: sehr geiles Bike ! (Bis auf den Kettenstrebenschutz)


----------



## JOGA72 (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo RM Freunde, schaut mal was ich gerade gefunden habe. Hammer, oder? Die haben alle Rockys total runtergesetzt. Habe mir gleich ein Flatline WC gekauft. Is das schön 

www.bike-infection.de


----------



## mtbikerFFM (22. Januar 2011)

JOGA72 schrieb:


> Hallo RM Freunde, schaut mal was ich gerade gefunden habe. Hammer, oder? Die haben alle Rockys total runtergesetzt. Habe mir gleich ein Flatline WC gekauft. Is das schön
> 
> www.bike-infection.de





Was heißt gefunden? Wenn man deine anderen Posts durchliest, dann bist du doch von dem Laden. Wieviele Flatlines WC habt ihr denn noch auf Lager, dachte in Deutschland gibt's keine mehr


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2011)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Was heißt gefunden? Wenn man deine anderen Posts durchliest, dann bist du doch von dem Laden.



Owned !


----------



## Kruste78 (22. Januar 2011)

Geil. Sieht schön rattig aus  dit RAW mit dem Jrün


----------



## Spitfire77 (22. Januar 2011)

@ GM210

genauso sieht´s aus 

wie sagte ein weiser mann schon:

schwär is gud - schwär is zuverlässig


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2011)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Was heißt gefunden? Wenn man deine anderen Posts durchliest, dann bist du doch von dem Laden. Wieviele Flatlines WC habt ihr denn noch auf Lager, dachte in Deutschland gibt's keine mehr



You nailed it...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (22. Januar 2011)

finde die gabel passt nicht ganz so...aber sonst sehr schöner aufbau 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOGA72 (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo mtbikerFFM, da stehen noch: 

BIKE Flatline World Cup White S (16)	3
BIKE Flatline World Cup White L (18)	1

wenn weg, dann weg

Viele Grüße aus Barsinghausen


----------



## Leatherface 3 (23. Januar 2011)

hat zufällig einer ein bild von nem pro 09 (weiß rot) mit einer boxxer 2010 ?

wollte ne leichtere forke, soll aber auch optisch passen.


----------



## Maddes_W (24. Januar 2011)

Obs optisch passt siehst du doch ein paar Beiträge weiter oben...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (24. Januar 2011)

ja schon klar...aber er hat ein andere rahmen  wäre toll gewesen, wenn beides passen würde...aber naja vielleicht find ich bald mal eins


----------



## TheSpecialized (27. Januar 2011)

Heyho,

um mal dem Thread mal wieder ein wenig Leben einzuhauchen, hier mal ein Bild von meinem schon baldig vollendetem Flatti 






(ja ich weiß, mistige quali)


----------



## Leatherface 3 (27. Januar 2011)

jaa jaa die upload probleme , ich bekomme es auch nie hin. ständig irgewas zu groß.
lads am besten bei imageshock o.ä hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialized (27. Januar 2011)

Jetzt hats geklappt 
Und ja, die Kiste ist schwer.^^


----------



## Leatherface 3 (27. Januar 2011)

vielleicht sollte man flatline zum fettline umtaufen..oder kurz fätty


----------



## TheSpecialized (28. Januar 2011)

Also soo schlimm-schwer ist das Flatline im allgemeinen nun auchnicht^^


----------



## Leatherface 3 (28. Januar 2011)

komme damit noch ganz gut klar  aber meins wird etwas abspecken
mit 18kg wäre ich zufreiden...denke alles darunter geht zu viel ins geld


----------



## coma1976 (28. Januar 2011)

sind wir hier im leichtbaufred?


----------



## Kruste78 (28. Januar 2011)

Also meine Brumme hat 19,9.. Denke eins der schwersten hier  aber mir gefällts...


----------



## retrospecs (28. Januar 2011)

Meins hat 17,9 KG. Mann kann ein Flatline also schon auf ein akzeptables Gewicht bringen...


----------



## Kruste78 (28. Januar 2011)

Denke is ne Ermessensfrage..


----------



## Spitfire77 (28. Januar 2011)

Zitat Boris the Blade :

Schwer is gud - schwer is zuverlässig


----------



## TheSpecialized (28. Januar 2011)

Ich kann mein Rad leider nur schätzen... aber da das vorgängerrad vorm Flatti ca. 22kg wog und und das Rocky kaum leichter zu sein scheint, halte ich 21kg für durchaus realistisch :X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruste78 (28. Januar 2011)

Wo is der gefällt mir Button


----------



## TheSpecialized (28. Januar 2011)

Naja, als "armer" Schüler hat man nicht das Geld, sich häufiger neue Einzelteile zu besorgen... Da kommt es dann wirklich auf die Devise "doppelt hält besser" - bezogen auf das Gewicht, an.


----------



## RattleHead (28. Januar 2011)

21 kg mit 2.7 high rollers .........hält sich


----------



## Spitfire77 (29. Januar 2011)

mein flati kommt auch bald  bin mal gespannt was das wiegt


----------



## qwwq20091 (29. Januar 2011)

18.5kg grade gewogen


----------



## Spitfire77 (29. Januar 2011)

@ qwwq20091

sehr schönes bike


----------



## Kruste78 (29. Januar 2011)

Schick schick


----------



## qwwq20091 (29. Januar 2011)

Danke!


----------



## TheSpecialized (29. Januar 2011)

Jau, die Räder auf der Seite sind wirklich Schönheiten  

@Kruste78: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass du ja auch 'ne Shiver im Flatline fährst! 
Bist du denn zufrieden damit? Ich konnt meine nämlich noch nicht in meinem testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruste78 (29. Januar 2011)

So wirklich zu testen bin ich auch noch nich gekommen. Da ich sie auch erst vor ner Woche eingebaut hab.


----------



## TheSpecialized (29. Januar 2011)

Also werden wir beide der Dinge harren, die da noch kommen mögen 
Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Kruste78 (29. Januar 2011)

Du sagst es  ich bin auch gespannt. Aber rein optisch machts schon was her


----------



## TheSpecialized (29. Januar 2011)

Jup, optisch ist es wirklich ansehnlich 

Mal was anderes: hat wer ne Ahnung mit wieviel Anzugsmoment ich die Schrauben an der Hinterradaufnahme festziehen sollte?


----------



## C0unt3r (29. Januar 2011)




----------



## Kruste78 (29. Januar 2011)

Auch sehr sehr schick!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruste78 (29. Januar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/820848So hier mal meins


----------



## qwwq20091 (29. Januar 2011)

Schöööööööööööööööönnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## qwwq20091 (29. Januar 2011)

blaue flati klasse!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jako (29. Januar 2011)

Kruste78 schrieb:


> So hier mal meins


----------



## TheSpecialized (29. Januar 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Flame-Blade (29. Januar 2011)

qwwq20091 schrieb:


> 18.5kg grade gewogen



Hmm meins liegt auch in dem Bereich.Bin nur grad am überlegen wo bei dir das "niedrige" Gewicht herkommt.Schwerer Gabel,Lack,schwerer LRS....hmm

Noaja egal...hübsch isses


----------



## qwwq20091 (29. Januar 2011)

nicht viel! titan achse , titan schrauben alle!


----------



## retrospecs (31. Januar 2011)

Hier ist eines der letzten Bilder von meinem Flatline:






Habe jetzt von Flatout Suspension das Race Tuning Kit in der Boxxer. Ist der absolute Wahnsinn, wie eine komplett andere Gabel!


----------



## TheSpecialized (1. Februar 2011)

's taugt!  
wieviel wiegts denn?


----------



## HcRider (1. Februar 2011)

Moin, 

Leider habe ich momentan kein gescheites Pic von meinem Flatline auf dem Rechner, aber in meinem Fotoalbum könnt ihr sehen, das mein aufbau dem von >qwwq20091< sehr ähnelt.
Dazu fahre ich noch 1 ply un meinst bringt so imemr noch 19.2 kg auf die waage
Leichter Lrs is aber bestellt 

Frage: hat noch jemand von euch ne Alu Achse fürs HR ? Die Stahl Achse is bestimmt 100 g schwerer =(

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (1. Februar 2011)

Eine Achse habe ich nicht über, aber die "Nailer" Achse von SIXPACK ist sehr leicht: 57Gramm. => Link


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. Februar 2011)

HcRider schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Frage: hat noch jemand von euch ne Alu Achse fürs HR ? Die Stahl Achse is bestimmt 100 g schwerer =(
> ...



Nimm die Sixpack Nailer....spart über 150g


----------



## HcRider (1. Februar 2011)

Bestens, danke sehr =)


----------



## heat (1. Februar 2011)

Meld mich auch mal wieder! Das meins. Wenn wir hier schon alle von Gewicht reden, ich denke meins müsste auch knapp unter 18 sein.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (3. Februar 2011)

kann ich in das flatline pro 09 eine gabel mit 15,5cm schaft verbauen? oder zu kurz? meine 888 mit 16cm passte


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Februar 2011)

kommt drauf an welche größe vom rahmen, ansonsten denk ich das das gerade so passt am besten dann en dm vorbau drauf machen.


----------



## Kruste78 (4. Februar 2011)

Die Nailer hab ick ooch drin


----------



## Leatherface 3 (4. Februar 2011)

rahmen ist M...gute frage jetzt..aber mit direkt mount (zb der von 77desigsn oder sixpack) müsste es doch klappen :/


----------



## Robert87 (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Hat jemand von euch evtl. noch ein paar Decals vom 2008er rumzuliegen?

Dringend!!! CASH

Danke im Vorraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2011)

jo hab ich


----------



## Maddes_W (4. Februar 2011)

Decals? Rot? HIER, ich suche auch danach


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2011)

rot!


----------



## Maddes_W (5. Februar 2011)

Falls Robert die nicht haben mag schreib mir bitte eine PN 

Geht auch zackig mit der Überweisung!


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Februar 2011)

Das Flatline meiner Freundin:


----------



## Leatherface 3 (5. Februar 2011)

was bringst auf die waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (5. Februar 2011)

für nen ladybike ok
sehe ich das richtig 241er dämpfer und 180er Gabel?ist die kombi gut fahrbar?
habe mir auch ne MZ66er geholt und bin nun am überlegen ob ich noch nen 222 er Dämpfer extra brauche?.....


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Februar 2011)

Leider kann ich beide Fragen nicht beantworten, da sie das Flatline noch nicht im Einsatz hatte und keine waage habe! Ich wiege meine Bikes wirklich selten bis nie! Was spricht gegen einen 240er Dämpfer und der Totem? Müsste ich was beachten?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (5. Februar 2011)

kumpel fährt sein karren auch so und kommt bestens damit zu recht !
wird keine probleme geben 

mal ne andere frage..geht eucher schaltzug auch so schwer, wegen der langen leitung und steilen winkel die das flatty verursacht?


----------



## coma1976 (5. Februar 2011)

@geißbock rm hatte das hier mal rausgebrachthttp://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_Flatline.pdf
und sie empfehlen halt eine 200mm Gabel bei einem 241er Dämpfer wenn ich das richtig deute....
@leatherface danke werde es dann mal so probieren!und mein schaltzug läuft gut-vlt mal fetten


----------



## coma1976 (5. Februar 2011)

äh falscher link hier der richtige sry
http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Tech-Newsletter_04_08.pdf


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Februar 2011)

danke! Ich lasse es erstmal so wie es ist!


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Februar 2011)

Laut Personenwaage: 18,5 kg.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. Februar 2011)

ja iust doch top 
meins drückt 20,2kg  wird aber noch etwas abspecken.

schaltzug ist komplett neu und gefettet...schaltet, aber für saint zienlich schwerfällig...naja geht ja eh bergrunter, deswegen ziemlich unwichtig


----------



## coma1976 (6. Februar 2011)

da hast du wohl recht-bei mir läuft er auch etwas schwerer als bei meiner cc-schlampe

und meine waage sagt 17,5kg mit 888 und 17,3 mit 66


----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. Februar 2011)

wie bekommt ihr das denn alle so leicht, verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (6. Februar 2011)




----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. Februar 2011)

könntest du mir mal eine partlist schicken? wäre nett


----------



## TheSpecialized (6. Februar 2011)

Ich halte es bald nichtmehr aus! Ich will endlich mein Flatline bewegen! 

Nun habe ich erfahren, dass meine bestellten Bremsscheiben doch nicht so schnel lwie erhofft ankommen werden.. 
Deswegen frage ich jetzt mal hier in die Runde, ob jemand einen Vorschlag für preiswerte 180er Bremsscheiben für die Shimano-Saint hat.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## retrospecs (6. Februar 2011)

Servus,

ein paar Posts vorher suchte jemand nach einem roten Decal Set für ein 2008er Flatline. Ich habe noch ein Set hier rumliegen. Wer Interesse hat, bitte einfach per PN melden.

VG,
Retrospecs


----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. Februar 2011)

TheSpecialized schrieb:


> Ich halte es bald nichtmehr aus! Ich will endlich mein Flatline bewegen!
> 
> Nun habe ich erfahren, dass meine bestellten Bremsscheiben doch nicht so schnel lwie erhofft ankommen werden..
> Deswegen frage ich jetzt mal hier in die Runde, ob jemand einen Vorschlag für preiswerte 180er Bremsscheiben für die Shimano-Saint hat.
> ...



mit centercout (saint nabe) oder normale mit schraube?
 mit schraube schau hier:

http://www.google.de/products?q=SM-...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wf


----------



## numis (6. Februar 2011)

TheSpecialized schrieb:


> Ich halte es bald nichtmehr aus! Ich will endlich mein Flatline bewegen!
> 
> Nun habe ich erfahren, dass meine bestellten Bremsscheiben doch nicht so schnel lwie erhofft ankommen werden..
> Deswegen frage ich jetzt mal hier in die Runde, ob jemand einen Vorschlag für preiswerte 180er Bremsscheiben für die Shimano-Saint hat.
> ...




centerlock scheiben für 19.90
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Shimano-SLX-Bremsscheibe-SM-RT64::11876.html


----------



## TheSpecialized (6. Februar 2011)

Ich danke euch beiden!  
Ich hätte aber dazu sagen sollen, dass ich nur normale Scheiben suche... 
Und die von dir, Leatherface, aufgezeigten sind nicht lieferbar bei meinem Händler. Zumindest die XT-Scheiben. 

Habt ihr sonst noch 'ne Alternative Scheibe die preiswert ist? (180er wenns geht)


----------



## eljugador (6. Februar 2011)

Sag mal weis kann einen von euch buchsen drehn? mfg Michel


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2011)

Wende dich an Reset Racing, die drehen Dämpferbuchsen nach Wunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (6. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wende dich an Reset Racing, die drehen Dämpferbuchsen nach Wunsch.



Vielen dank ich schick mal ne anfrage an die was das so kostet


----------



## MutinyRacer (6. Februar 2011)

Geißbock schrieb:


> danke! Ich lasse es erstmal so wie es ist!



Hallo,

schau mal bei Bike-Action.de. Haben eine Einbauanleitung - Gabel und Dämpfer-Varianten. 

Du mu nur die Einbauhöhe der Gabel beachten. Die Totem sollte um die 565mm Einbauhöhe haben. Ist im Vergleich genauso hoch wie eine Boxxer. 

Erstes Loch - Lenkwinkel so um die 64-65 Grad mit tiefem Tretlager sein. 

Zweites Loch - Lenkwinkel um die 66-67 Grad (Tretlager kommt etwas höher - ca. 2cm ( bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher)

Sieht schick aus.


----------



## GM210 (7. Februar 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1576_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT75-fuer-XT-BR-M765-6-Loch-.html


----------



## retrospecs (7. Februar 2011)

Hier ist ein Bild des 2008er Flatline Pro Decal Sets das zum Verkauf steht:







Bei Interesse einfach eine PN schicken.


----------



## Jendo (7. Februar 2011)

Diese Decals sind so unfassbar hässlich! Ich fordere ein Berufsverbot für den "Gestalter"!


----------



## Flame-Blade (7. Februar 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Diese Decals sind so unfassbar hässlich! Ich fordere ein Berufsverbot für den "Gestalter"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mecton (7. Februar 2011)

FOR SALE : http://www.leboncoin.fr/sports_hobbies/173904891.htm?ca=10_s


----------



## lale (7. Februar 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen was das flatline world cup so wiegt!?
entweder nur als rahmen oder auch als komplettbike dann wär allerdings noch ein bild gut damit ich sehen kann was sonst noch so dran ist


----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. Februar 2011)

TheSpecialized schrieb:


> Ich danke euch beiden!
> Ich hätte aber dazu sagen sollen, dass ich nur normale Scheiben suche...
> Und die von dir, Leatherface, aufgezeigten sind nicht lieferbar bei meinem Händler. Zumindest die XT-Scheiben.
> 
> Habt ihr sonst noch 'ne Alternative Scheibe die preiswert ist? (180er wenns geht)



die scheibe soll gut sein und auch kein bremsverlust
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...rm-203-mm.html?uin=pdh07gr7s1eib2iseanru51fe3 (aber kein centercut)


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2011)

Und was ist an der jetzt besonders günstig ?


----------



## eljugador (7. Februar 2011)

lale schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen was das flatline world cup so wiegt!?
> entweder nur als rahmen oder auch als komplettbike dann wär allerdings noch ein bild gut damit ich sehen kann was sonst noch so dran ist



Also In  Mountainbike rider magazine ist ein artikel drin kann ich dir mal einscannen wenn ich am wochenende heim komme


----------



## lale (7. Februar 2011)

in welcher denn? in der aktuellen? dann lauf ich selbst kurz zum kiosk!

danke schonmal!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und was ist an der jetzt besonders günstig ?



den überflüssigen kommentar den dazu geschrieben hast.

preise sind ansichtssache. weißt ja, gibt auch noch qualität.


----------



## Jendo (7. Februar 2011)

Dein Kommentar ist noch überflüssiger als die überteuerte Bremsscheibe!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. Februar 2011)

glückwunsch..fühlste dich jetzt toll? ein dritter der den spam zum überlaufen bringt ist immer wieder schön


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Februar 2011)

TheSpecialized schrieb:


> Ich danke euch beiden!
> Ich hätte aber dazu sagen sollen, dass ich nur normale Scheiben suche...
> Und die von dir, Leatherface, aufgezeigten sind nicht lieferbar bei meinem Händler. Zumindest die XT-Scheiben.
> 
> Habt ihr sonst noch 'ne Alternative Scheibe die preiswert ist? (180er wenns geht)



Schau mal hier: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=50&osCsid=d6acf344ad9f135a70c5ce135f4adf18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (7. Februar 2011)

kann mir jemand die Breite der Dämpferbuchsen mitteilen (Flatline 09), jewels am Link und am Hauptrahmen?

vielen dank.


----------



## TheSpecialized (11. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Habe jetzt zur XT-6 Loch-Scheibe gegriffen.

Und nun darf ich stolz verkünden, dass seit heute Mittag mein Flatline endlich vollendet ist und ich bin vollends begeistert von dessen Fahrverhalten! 
Es fühlt sich sogar wendiger wie ein 07er BigHit an, was ich nicht vermutet hätte  

Sobald schönes Wetter ist, werd ich mal 'n Bild uploaden


----------



## Maddes_W (11. Februar 2011)

Ich tu es jetzt einfach mal:

Lager aus-/einpressen! Bekomm ich das mit selbstgebasteltem Zeugs bei dem 08er hin? Schonmal wer gemacht? Wichtig wären nur die Lager in Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau, Link kann bleiben, geht nur um pulvern.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (12. Februar 2011)

freu mich auf dein bike 

meins müsste mittwoch fertig sein.
neues bild folgt dann.
will endlich meine kurbel loswerden und mir truative besorgen, um den karren etwas abspecken zu lassen ^^


----------



## Flame-Blade (12. Februar 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Ich tu es jetzt einfach mal:
> 
> Lager aus-/einpressen! Bekomm ich das mit selbstgebasteltem Zeugs bei dem 08er hin? Schonmal wer gemacht? Wichtig wären nur die Lager in Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau, Link kann bleiben, geht nur um pulvern.



Habs ja grade hinter mir an allen Teilen.Lager kriegste einfach ausgeschlagen.Wenn du sowieso neu lagern willst,einfach mit nem Hammer und einer passenden Nuss beherzt zuhauen.Für den Hauptschwingendrehpunkt hats ne Gewindestange getan die man rundherum angesetzt hat.Da is noch ein Distanzstück drin welches man erst ein wenig schräg kloppfen muss.
Einpressen geht dann easy mit nem Schraubstock...


----------



## Maddes_W (13. Februar 2011)

Naja, ob neue Lager oder nicht wollte ich mir eigentlich noch überlegen wenn ich den Rahmen zerlegt habe. Je nach Eindruck der Lager halt.

Wo du es doch grad eben durch hast, hab ich direkt noch ein paar Fragen an dich falls das klargeht.
Hast du vorm Pulvern mit deinem Betrieb des Vertrauens abgesprochen das sie die Lagerpunkte abdecken? Oder hast du pulvern lassen und die danach wieder freigeschliffen? Wie sieht das aus mit Steuersatzschalen? Drin gelassen?


----------



## Flame-Blade (13. Februar 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Naja, ob neue Lager oder nicht wollte ich mir eigentlich noch überlegen wenn ich den Rahmen zerlegt habe. Je nach Eindruck der Lager halt.
> 
> Wo du es doch grad eben durch hast, hab ich direkt noch ein paar Fragen an dich falls das klargeht.
> Hast du vorm Pulvern mit deinem Betrieb des Vertrauens abgesprochen das sie die Lagerpunkte abdecken? Oder hast du pulvern lassen und die danach wieder freigeschliffen? Wie sieht das aus mit Steuersatzschalen? Drin gelassen?


 
Da n neuer Lagersatz knapp über 10  kostet war das für mich keine Frage...

Habe meinen Rahmen nicht pulvern lassen sondern fahre ihn Raw.Aber da eine Pulverschicht ja schon recht dick ist,sollten die Lagerpunkte schon abgedeckt werden.Auch bei dem Umlenkhebel den ich habe eloxieren lassen,wurden die Lagerpunkte abgedeckt.
Steuersatzschalen habe ich beim chemischen entlacken dringelassen und danach ein wenig rüberpoliert.Beim pulvern sollten sie natürlich idealerweise raus denke ich...


----------



## Maddes_W (14. Februar 2011)

Oh man...die Lager sind sowas von hinüber...ich kann da größtenteils ohne übetriebene Reinigung nichtmal erkennen was draufsteht.

Kann mir vielleicht bitte bitte BITTE jemand eine Liste der Lager geben die ich fürs komplette 08er Flatline brauche?


----------



## HcRider (14. Februar 2011)

IMG 4995.jpg

meins =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitfire77 (14. Februar 2011)

mir fehlt nur noch die kurbel dann zusammen bauen,fotos und ab ins forum


----------



## qwwq20091 (14. Februar 2011)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Flame-Blade (15. Februar 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Oh man...die Lager sind sowas von hinüber...ich kann da größtenteils ohne übetriebene Reinigung nichtmal erkennen was draufsteht.
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht bitte bitte BITTE jemand eine Liste der Lager geben die ich fürs komplette 08er Flatline brauche?



das wären einmal für die großen hauptlager (6stück): 6002-2RS
und für die lager der dämpferaufnahme (2stück): 608-2RS
und für den hauptschwingen-drehpunkt (2stück): 3002-2RS


----------



## Maddes_W (15. Februar 2011)

Ja man! Danke 

Und nun die letzte Frage:
Hat wer nen Tipp wie ich diese Gleitbuchsen im Hauptrahmen am Link entfernen kann? Ich glaub wenn ich da mit nem Schraubenzieher drin rumkloppe gehen die kaputt...

EDIT:
Ach du ******** sind die Lager teuer :-O
Wer ne gute Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Februar 2011)

na den Rahmen kenne ich ja irgendwo her


----------



## neikless (15. Februar 2011)

endlich mal (wieder) artgerecht aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (15. Februar 2011)

brauch mal kurz ein "styling" rat.

Schwarze,Rote (sixpack rot, wie lenker,vorbau,klemme), oder chrome LRS :/ und welche farbe von nabe und nippel

älteres bild, bike ist grad zerlegt. Gebel ist jetzt aber eine weiße fox 40


----------



## Maddes_W (16. Februar 2011)

Kugellager 3002 entspricht übrigens von den Maßen her 63002


----------



## Nasum (16. Februar 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> brauch mal kurz ein "styling" rat.
> 
> Schwarze,Rote (sixpack rot, wie lenker,vorbau,klemme), oder chrome LRS :/ und welche farbe von nabe und nippel
> 
> älteres bild, bike ist grad zerlegt. Gebel ist jetzt aber eine weiße fox 40




Puh, ich würd schwarz rot nehmen mit schwarzen Nippeln und roter Nabe, Chrom kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...ich würds nicht mit Chrom machen aber das Bike sieht auch so schon sehr,sehr geil aus.


----------



## project529 (16. Februar 2011)

Vergiss nicht, den passenden Nagellack zu aufzutragen bevor du losfährst...


----------



## Maddes_W (16. Februar 2011)

Verdammt...wieder ich 

Ich hab grad in nem anderen Thread gesehen das auch einige die 63002 Lager am Hauptdrehpunkt nutzen. Das sind ja Rillenlager, keine Schräglager. Passt des? Funktionierts auf Dauer?


----------



## Flame-Blade (17. Februar 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Verdammt...wieder ich
> 
> Ich hab grad in nem anderen Thread gesehen das auch einige die 63002 Lager am Hauptdrehpunkt nutzen. Das sind ja Rillenlager, keine Schräglager. Passt des? Funktionierts auf Dauer?



Keine Ahnung....aber was spricht gegen die 3002?

Ich habe nicht die teuren genommen da die im Zweifelsfalle auch nich viel länger halten und habe für den ganzen Satz so nur knapp 15 bezahlt.Is ein vertretbarer Preis denk ich.Wechselt man halt jede Saison je nachdem wie lang sie halten.Ein und Auspressen ist nun nicht soooo die Arbeit


----------



## Maddes_W (17. Februar 2011)

Das Problem ist, das ich bis jetzt noch kein Shop gefunden habe der 3002 fÃ¼r unter 20â¬ verkauft...und dabei rede ich von EINEM Lager!

Hast du bei dswÃ¤lz bestellt? Die haben doch sogar nur 63002 im Programm. Falls du eine gute Seite kennst teile sie mir bitte mit, denn ich habe in meiner gegenwÃ¤rtigen Situation wenig Lust 55â¬ fÃ¼r die zwei Hauptlager zu bezahlen


----------



## Leatherface 3 (17. Februar 2011)

project529 schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, den passenden Nagellack zu aufzutragen bevor du losfährst...



vergiss nicht ab und zu mal etwas deutsch zu lernen.

wird schwarz, danke für die hilfe


----------



## project529 (17. Februar 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> vergiss nicht ab und zu mal etwas deutsch zu lernen.
> 
> wird schwarz, danke für die hilfe



Wow, da ist aber jemand empfindlich. 
Dann zeige mir doch bitte mal ganz schnell auf, wo sich mein schwerwiegender Fehler befindet?! 
Ich glaube das war gerade eher ein Griff ins Klo und du solltest vielleicht selbst noch mal die Qualität deiner Deutschkenntnisse re-evaluieren... (und ggfs. auffrischen, oder das nächste mal besser das M**l halten)


----------



## Leatherface 3 (17. Februar 2011)

project529 schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, den passenden Nagellack *zu *aufzutragen bevor du losfährst...



Gr, würde am heftrand stehen...setzen 6!

bin nicht empfindlich, aber hättest du zu deinem spam, wenigstens etwas produktives gepostet, okay  aber so, naja, kindisch halt

jetzt genug geheult und werde nicht mein "M**l"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (17. Februar 2011)

Hi Maddes_W kommst du aus Wesel ,eventuel können wir uns trefen !Und Fahren gehen! Ich komme aus Rees


----------



## project529 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nach einem "schwerwiegenden" grammatikalischen- oder  Rechtschreibfehler gefragt, nicht nach einem offensichtlichen  Tippfehler, den ich zu faul war zu korrigieren... ^^
Und nein, ich werde mich zurückhalten, zu solchen Anfragen jemals etwas  Produktives zu posten. Wer sein Bike nach eigenem Ermessen optisch  individualisieren möchte, soll das unbedingt gerne tun... Es ist schön,  wenn sich etwas vom Einheitsbrei unterscheidet. DU scheinst allerdings  mit deinem Bike die größtmögliche gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz erreichen  zu wollen, anstatt ihm etwas von deinem eigenen Style zu verleihen. Etwas mehr Charakter bitte...

PS: So ein Forum war ursprünglich mal dazu da, anspruchsvolle technische Fragen und Probleme zu klären und nicht über die Nippelfarbe Grün, Blau oder Rot zu diskutieren. Offensichtlich werde ich einfach zu alt für den Scheiß 


/Edit:



Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> jetzt genug geheult und werde nicht mein "M**l"


  <-- Mein Satz hat immerhin ein Verb


----------



## Leatherface 3 (17. Februar 2011)

wo ziehe ich denn akzeptanz :/
naja interessiert mich auch ziemlich wenig.
dafür das du so faul bist, schaffste aber viel dummes zeug zu schreiben 

jetzt nimm mal die hand aus dem schlüpfer und lass die anderen ihre probleme klären.


----------



## Maddes_W (17. Februar 2011)

Jop, komme aus dem Kreis Wesel, wohn nur meist unter der Woche in Köln. Kann man gerne mal für die kommende Saison in Angriff nehmen 



Warum seid ihr jetzt nicht mal beide ruhig oder sagt mir lieber was zu der Lagergeschichte? Das wegen solch Blödsinn immer die Linie eines Threads verloren geht nervt einfach tierisch...


----------



## Flame-Blade (18. Februar 2011)

Das mÃ¼sste der Shop sein wo ich bestellt habe

http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p62_Rillenkugellager-6002-2RS.html

Wie gesagt hat mich der Hauptdrehpunkt 6â¬ gekostet...


----------



## Maddes_W (18. Februar 2011)

Sag ich ja:
63002 Rille fÃ¼r 3,14â¬


----------



## Kotoko (21. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

hat jemand von euch ne Quelle wo man die Decals vom Flatline herbekommt? Lasse meinen 08er Frame nämlich in naher Zukunft mattschwarz pulvern und hätte dann gerne wieder die Decals drauf. Find die vom Pro ziemlich hübsch, wobei mir die auf meinem Flatline 1 aus 08 auch gut gefallen. 

Danke schonmal =)


----------



## samsnatch13 (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Mal einen Frage was ist die beste Lange für dem cranks 165mm oder 170mm.

Danke


----------



## TheSpecialized (22. Februar 2011)

Kommt ganz auf dein Einsatzgebiet an.
Erst wenn du häufig auf wirklich sehr stark unebenen Strecken (grob wurzeliges- steiniges Terrain zB) unterwegs bist, empfiehlt es sich die 165er-Kurbeln zu montieren.
Aber in einem Gro der Fälle dürfte meiner Meinung nach (!!!) die 170er tatsächlich die bessere Wahl sein.

Allerding spielt hierbei deine Körpergröße auch eine nicht ganz unwichtige Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samsnatch13 (23. Februar 2011)

Okay danke, für dem Antwort. Nur habe ich jetzt das Folgende problem, ich habe mir ein Flatline pro 2009 gekauft via Ebay grösse M aber ich bin 1.71m. Normaler weisse brauche ich ein M aber für dem flatline lese hier zu das M richtig gröss ist. Wie denkt ihr hier über?


----------



## Jako (23. Februar 2011)

...ich fahre M mit 183cm.... bei 1,71 in meinen augen eindeutig zu groß bzw. zu lang. gruß jako


----------



## TheSpecialized (23. Februar 2011)

Ich denke so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen Jako.
Solltest du dich auf Downhill beschränken, ist die M, slebst bei 171cm Körpergröße noch durchaus vertretbar. 
Ich persönlich bin 1,76 und fahre eine S, wobei ich eher der Freeride orientierte Fahrer bin.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (23. Februar 2011)

brauch mal kurz ne schnelle absicherung...das flatline 09 brauch doch hinten ne 150er nabe oder?


----------



## Flame-Blade (23. Februar 2011)

ja


----------



## Leatherface 3 (23. Februar 2011)

danke..wäre ich auch von ausgegangen.
irgedwer schribe mir neulich was mit 135er nabe =?

naja egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samsnatch13 (24. Februar 2011)

Okay, danke für die Antworte ich fahre jetzt ein Medium Socom der sollte in Prinzip ein TT von 584mm haben. Nür dem ST ist was kürzer. Ich will das Flatline mit name für DH gebrauchen. Jemand noch interesse in einen Socom von 2009 mit 150mm slacker drop-outs, Marzzochi tst r dampfer und thomson sattlestütze für 850,-?


----------



## TheSpecialized (26. Februar 2011)

Heyho,

um den Thread mal wieder mit einem anderem Flatline zu bereichern, hier ein -wenn auch ein nicht sonderlich gutes- Bild meines Rades :





Die Kettenführung wird in naher Zukunft noch ersetzt


----------



## Leatherface 3 (26. Februar 2011)

joaa...aber finde sieht ihrgendwie so ein bisschen "drangeklatscht" aus...finde das einige teile einfach nciht an das rad passen...aber gemschmacksache und immer vom bild unterschiedlich 
aber flatline bleibt flatline â¥


----------



## TheSpecialized (26. Februar 2011)

Hmmm gut, deiner Meinung werde ich wohl kaum widersprechen können... allerdings interessiert mich schon, welche Teile du für nicht passend hältst


----------



## Leatherface 3 (26. Februar 2011)

finde sattel,gabel,lenker (generell front) könnte etwas mehr auf den schicken rahmen abgestimmt sein..wirkt alles etwas unfertig, sprich die teile die man grade da hatte einfch verbaut..aber wie gesagt, der eine mag es so der andere so  ich hatte ein paar teile anders verbaut


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2011)

Die Front wirkt dadurch das sie eigentlich nur schwarz ist halt sehr massig und sehr hoch.
Farbspiel mit dem Rahmen würde es mehr harmonieren lassen.


----------



## samsnatch13 (26. Februar 2011)

So, Rahmen ist da. Der Grosse ist das selbe wie dem Socom also da brauch keine Sorge mehr für zu machen.

Dies wert  dem Aufbau werden, Bilder folgen bald:

Flatline pro 2009
Elka Stage 5 mit Nukeproof Ti. Spring
Rock Shox Boxxer Team 10
Hope Mono 6 with F-203mm und R-183mm discs.
Cane Creek Angeld headset
Chris King 20mm-150mm hubs, Mavic EX729 und DT-swiss Alpine III
Selle Italia SLR mit Easton EC70 Sattlestutz
Race Face Atlas FR 165mm
Chris King BB-MTB 83mm
Point one podium pedale
Straitline Silent guide
KMC X9 SL
SRAM X0
Hope Top crown und Syntace Vector lenker
SRAM PG970 
E13 G-Ring 39T mit KCNC Screws 
Schwalbe Wicked Will 2.35 (foldable) oder Maxxis Swampthings
Jagwire L3


----------



## GM210 (27. Februar 2011)

Gib Gas! der Aufbau klingt vielversprechend.


----------



## Maddes_W (27. Februar 2011)

Eine Vorschau auf mein farbiges Spielzeug für diese Saison


----------



## Edmonton (27. Februar 2011)

@Maddes_W
Man sieht das Fett aus. 
Bin auf fertige Bike gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (27. Februar 2011)

wie gut Oo mach schnell !


----------



## retrospecs (27. Februar 2011)

@Maddes_W:
Nice!!! Das Gelb steht dem Flatline verdammt gut!! Was für Decals kommen drauf?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2011)

retrospecs schrieb:


> @Maddes_W:
> Was für Decals kommen drauf?



Am besten keine


----------



## Maddes_W (27. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Am besten keine



Genau die werdens wohl werden 

Ich hab leider grad noch ein kleines Trettlagerproblem, aber freut mich das es nicht nur mir gefällt


----------



## xerdanny (27. Februar 2011)

und ich hab ein reifenproblem.... seit dem felgenwechsel auf die mtx39 passt der muddymary in 2,5 nicht mehr hinten rein ist so eng das es sich keinen mm mehr dreht.... mit den deemax passte der super drauf mit fast 2mm luftspalt... werd wohl nen anderen brauchen


----------



## samsnatch13 (28. Februar 2011)

Bilder von meins kommen dieser Woche, warte nur noch auf dem Sattlestuz 
Aber das gelber Flatline seht auch gut aus!


----------



## bestmove (28. Februar 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Eine Vorschau auf mein farbiges Spielzeug für diese Saison



Sehr fein  aber ich glaube ich hätte matt gewählt, das glänzt ja wie ein Bullenei.


----------



## RattleHead (28. Februar 2011)

gut zu sehen das der alte flat schoner ist als der neue


----------



## samsnatch13 (1. März 2011)

Soo entlich die Bilder, gewicht mit dieser reife 18kg und mit dem wicked will unter 18kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2011)

Super schön !


----------



## Leatherface 3 (1. März 2011)

woow *_*
partlist?


----------



## samsnatch13 (1. März 2011)

Sehe seite 68


----------



## Leatherface 3 (1. März 2011)

ah stmmt, sorry.
aber sicher das es "nur" 18kg sind? sind ja doch teils recht schwere parts dran, soweit ich das erkenne :/ 
aber kommt echt gut !


----------



## samsnatch13 (1. März 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> ah stmmt, sorry.
> aber sicher das es "nur" 18kg sind? sind ja doch teils recht schwere parts dran, soweit ich das erkenne :/
> aber kommt echt gut !


Ja, gerade an die wage gehat und mein Socom wiegte 16,2kg mit dieser parts.


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2011)

Dafür kann man mit dem Flatline auch durch die Wand fahren und mit dem Socom eben nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (1. März 2011)

Geil!!! 

Viel Spaß an dem Rad!

p.S.: Hast Du nen Maxle Schnellspanner am Hinterrad???


----------



## eljugador (1. März 2011)

Hast du den elka auf dein Rahmen abstimmen lassen? Hat ihn bei zumbi geholt? ps wunderschönes flatline mfg michel


----------



## Maddes_W (1. März 2011)

Geilomat!

Gefällt mir wirklich gut, auch von den Parts her.
Ich glaube der RC4 sollte irgendwann mal einem Elka weichen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn du nach den ersten Probefahrten mal was zur Dämpfung schreiben könntest, denn der RC4 spricht zwar sahnig an aber ich habe das Gefühl da reicht die Druckstufe nicht so wirklich...

Viel Spaß mit dem Pornohobel

Matze


----------



## samsnatch13 (1. März 2011)

Hallo Zusamme, danke für die Reaktionen.

Dem Elka ist pre-tuned für dem Flatline und ich bin dem auch mits Socom gefahren. Ich kann nur sagen SUPER Dampfer spriecht viel besser an wie Manitou oder Fox und jeden click von einen einstel moglichkeit ist bemerkbar und es gibt pro einstellung 24 clicken. Aber wie der im Flatline ist, kann ich pas nachste woche sagen.

Für die frage einen Maxle? Ja, habe ich aber das hat ausser dem gewicht keinen mehrwart.

Ich sehe schon aus nach dem erste probefahrt Samstag in Malmedy


----------



## samsnatch13 (2. März 2011)

Noch mal eine Frage, wenn ich dem Sattel auf und nehr bewege dan habe ein paar mm bewegung in dem Rahmen aber ich sehe dann das dem Dampfer schacht auch bewegt. Es fuhlt wie spiel aber kann es nurgend wo entdecken. Is das normal? Oder hat jemand eine idee was das ist?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (2. März 2011)

könnte vielleicht ein bisschen spiel im lager sein? der eventuell irgend ein defekt um LRS ?


----------



## Jako (2. März 2011)

...wahrscheinlich ist die hintere schraube von der dämpferaufnahme locker.... gruß jako


----------



## samsnatch13 (2. März 2011)

Ok werte es mal Uberprüfen


----------



## Maddes_W (5. März 2011)

Fast fertig







Schwarze Icon und Strebenschutz kommen noch


----------



## samsnatch13 (5. März 2011)

Schones Flatline 
Ich habe meins heute getestet........Richtig super! Schnell, stabil und spielerig. Aber auch sehr gebalansiert, viel besser wie das Socom!!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem Toblerone in Aachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (5. März 2011)

@Maddes_W
Sehr schönes Flatline. 
@samsnatch13
Auch Dein Flatline gefällt mir richtig gut. 

Wir waren heute auch unterwegs. Es hat wie immer richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## C0unt3r (6. März 2011)




----------



## Giuliano.B (6. März 2011)

Sehr feine Schinken hier auf der Seite. Das Slayer ist ein selbst lackiertes oder? Sieht auch ehr geil aus


----------



## Edmonton (6. März 2011)

@Giuliano.B
Die roten Ahornblätter am Slayer, sind selbstgemachte Aufkleber. Mit dem Scalpel ausgeschnitten. 
Ob es neu lackiert ist, kann ich jetzt nicht genau sagen. Da muß ich mal nachfragen. Das Slayer gehört @big toe


----------



## Jako (6. März 2011)

...da muß meins aber jetzt auch noch dazu..... gruß jako


----------



## Edmonton (6. März 2011)

@Jako
Natürlich


----------



## numinisflo (6. März 2011)

Absolut geil Jako! Vermutlich das schönste Flatline das ich kenne.

Nur ein paar klitzekleine Details (das goldene x.o., eine Thomson statt der Easton und den lc2r Schriftzug) würde ich persönlich ändern, aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache.


----------



## GM210 (6. März 2011)

Ich will auch ;-):


----------



## qwwq20091 (6. März 2011)

dann ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitfire77 (6. März 2011)

Ich kann leider noch nicht
aber bald !!!


----------



## Spitfire77 (6. März 2011)

GM210 schrieb:


> Ich will auch ;-):


geilomat


----------



## Geißbock__ (6. März 2011)

So viele schöne Flatlines hier!
Hier das Flatline meiner Freundin. Ertse Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## bestmove (6. März 2011)

Très chic Geißbock  man könnte meinen ihr macht den Winterstein unsicher ...


----------



## Geißbock__ (6. März 2011)

Danke, ja das machen wir!


----------



## Edmonton (6. März 2011)

Hier ist ja mächtig was los, lauter schöne Flatlines. 
Hier noch ein schöneres Bild von meinem Flatline.





Will mir jetzt ein neuen Laufradsatz holen. Was leichteres.
Auch neue Reifen müssen her. Hier gibt es ja immer gute Tips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (6. März 2011)

MEIN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT !!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOO viele FLATIS alle zum einbeisen!!! Die besten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und die BESTE SEITE!!!


----------



## Havoc2k (7. März 2011)

dann stell ich meins doch auch gleich mit rein, bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt und sattel incl. stütze ändere ich auch noch





mfg


----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. März 2011)

den Dakine klebi hab ich auch...
und mach bloß den sattel weg ! das arme f(l)atty


----------



## Havoc2k (7. März 2011)

hehe joa  hatte das ende letzen jahres so gekauft und erstmal die weise domain gegen ne totem getauscht und nun noch ne thomson stütze und n netten schwarzen sattel drauf 

mfg


----------



## Flame-Blade (7. März 2011)

Dann hier auch nochmal meins...ich warte seit 5!!!! geschlagenen Monaten auf meine bestellten Kurbeln.

@Jako: Immer noch grandios


----------



## TheSpecialized (7. März 2011)

Hier auchnochmal meins:




Es kommt noch eine RaceFace-Kettenführung dran. Dann ist es komplett mit Diabolus bestückt . Und vllt noch ein anderes Kettenblatt.
Und nicht wundern über die hohe Front, schließlich habe ich es als Freerider und nicht als Downhiller aufgebaut 

Ansonsten sehr sehr geile Flatlines auf der Seite! Absolut Bombe!


----------



## xerdanny (7. März 2011)

darf ich mal eine umfrage starten und fragen was ihr so alle für felgen reifenkombinationen fahrt und wieviel platz ihr an der unteren schwinge zum rahmen habt? bei mir passt seit dem felgenwechsel nichtmal mehr der 2,5 muddy mary rein.... klemmt.... wieso baut man das so eng? alle anderen durchführungen haben mega platz selbst bei den gabeln.... aber am unteren rahmenteil ziemlich eng....


----------



## TheSpecialized (7. März 2011)

Ich persönlich fahre die Kombination MTX33 mit 2.5er Wicked Will. Es sind vllt noch 3mm platz zwischen Reifen und Hinterbau, also wirklich mehr als knapp .


----------



## xerdanny (7. März 2011)

ich wollte fahren die mtx 39 und den 2,5 muddy mary und der klemmt richtig straff fest.... da hilft nichtmal ein mm wo rauszuholen...


----------



## TheSpecialized (7. März 2011)

Kann schon gut sein, da die Muddys ja nun wirklich deutlich größere Stollen haben, wie die Wickeds. Denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an der Felge liegt... die dürften eig alle gleich "hoch bauen".
Versuchs dochmal mit der 2,35er Version davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (7. März 2011)

Sicher das da alles richtig und grade eingespeicht ist?Hatte mit MTX Felgen noch nie Probleme.Auch nicht mit 2,6er Rollern.Da ist massig Platz beim Flatline


----------



## TheSpecialized (7. März 2011)

Also von massig Platz kann absolut nicht die Rede sein, zumindest bei 2.5er Bereifung von Schwalbe (die ja bekanntlich etwas größer ausfallen). Ich denke es nicht ganz unrealistisch, dass es bei Muddy Marys zu eng wird, wenn schon bei den Wicked Wills kaum noch Platz übrig bleibt.


----------



## san_andreas (7. März 2011)

@Geißbock: der Sattel ist aber nicht dein Ernst ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. März 2011)

C0unt3r schrieb:


>



das gute stück kenn ich doch irgendwoher


----------



## xerdanny (7. März 2011)

und es muss an der felge liegen um diese theorie zu bestätigen... habe vorher den deemax lrs gefahren mit dem muddy mary drauf und nur den lrs getauscht und nun klemmt es aber gewaltig... werd wohl den 2.35er nehmen müssen


----------



## Edmonton (7. März 2011)

xerdanny schrieb:


> darf ich mal eine umfrage starten und fragen was ihr so alle für felgen reifenkombinationen fahrt und wieviel platz ihr an der unteren schwinge zum rahmen habt? bei mir passt seit dem felgenwechsel nichtmal mehr der 2,5 muddy mary rein.... klemmt.... wieso baut man das so eng? alle anderen durchführungen haben mega platz selbst bei den gabeln.... aber am unteren rahmenteil ziemlich eng....



Ich fahre gerade die Mavic ex325 mit Continental Kaiser 2.5
So sieht das ganze bei mir aus.






Habe mir heute neue Laufräder bestellt. Hope Pro 2 Naben (Schwarz),
Sixpack Resident Felgen (Weiß). 
Jetzt müßen nur noch die richtigen Reifen her. Mal schauen was es da gibt.


----------



## xerdanny (7. März 2011)

so schaut es klemmender weise bei mir aus

auf bild eins sieht man den noppenüberstand


----------



## RattleHead (7. März 2011)

Kein problem mit Maxxis High Roller 2.7 auf hope/Mavic 823


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2011)

Warum fährt man 2.7er Maxxis ? Ein 2.5er reicht doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhpucky (8. März 2011)

ich hatte anfangs ne Kombi aus Nope Bitch Whippa und Muddy Mary 2.5 - war auch zu eng, haben sich ständig Steinchen verklemmt. Hab jetzt Deemax und die Muddy Mary in 2.35 - fährt sich besser und hat genug Platz.


----------



## RattleHead (8. März 2011)

@san andreas: hatte bevor immer 2.5 tioga white tigers, die 2.7 maxxis sind gleich gross, die 2.5 ein bischen small. Aber es wird reichen.


----------



## eljugador (9. März 2011)

Hi gibt es schon was neues über das geräusch Im hinterbau habe das gleiche auch. Wenn ich in anhebe mfg michel


----------



## TheSpecialized (9. März 2011)

Geräusch? Welche Art Geräusch meins tdu denn?


----------



## Maddes_W (9. März 2011)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal Fragen ob es eine Stelle - abgesehen von den Dämpferaufnahmen - gibt, die im Hinterbau leichtes Spiel beim anheben erzeugt.

Ich verstehs nicht und es nervt.


----------



## eljugador (9. März 2011)

Nun ja es ist ein klacken und ein spiel aber weis ebenn nicht ob es von der dämpferaufnahme kommt Oder Von der lagerung gruss michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (9. März 2011)

Hallo an Alle Bite um Hilfe! Brauche untere plastikteil an mrp führung da wo die rolle sitz!!! Wo kann ich das kaufen??DANKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (9. März 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=61228

oder suchst du das !?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=61232

musßt aber eben gucken wegen ritzelzahn zahl


----------



## dhpucky (10. März 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hi gibt es schon was neues über das geräusch Im hinterbau ...



Wenn es nur ein ganz leichtes Spiel ist, kommt das meiner Meinung nach von den Dämpferbolzen, die in den Aluhülsen ein wenig Spiel haben. Hab ich auch. Wenn ich die Bolzen mit mehr als dem vorgeschriebenen Nm anziehe ist es weg, kommt aber nach einiger Zeit wieder. Ich hab mir deshalb mal die Aluhülsen mit einer Gleitpassung drehen lassen. Damit war es auch besser. Hat mir aber optisch nicht gefallen und ich hab mir eingebildet, dass damit das Ansprechverhalten gelitten hat. 

Solang Du beim Fahren nix Klappern hörst.....


----------



## qwwq20091 (10. März 2011)

Hallo wAr_in_mY_heAd ich suche die zweite,aber das ist ein mrp g2 und ich brauche g2 sl!!!! DANKE für HILFE!!!


----------



## samsnatch13 (12. März 2011)

Hier ein kleines video von heute...... noch immer liebe ich das Flatline
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/185689/#top

weiss nicht wie ich der film hier ohne link kriege


----------



## Leatherface 3 (13. März 2011)

meins steht auch wieder soweit  anders wird noch sattel,stütze und pedale (evtl noch der vorbau )











kurze frage...das flatline brauch doch ne 30,9mm Sattelstütze oder? kanns beim messen nicht richtig erkennen, und bevor ich geld für was falsches ausgebe, lieber fragen


----------



## seniorsepp (15. März 2011)

30,9 passt genau - hat jemand ein Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer flatline pro 09 oder ´10 ??

Hätte ne Thomson in schwarz 30,9


----------



## HcRider (20. März 2011)

Hey,

was fahrt ihr in dem Rahmen für Federhärten im Dämpfer ?
fahr momentan ne 400er beo 82 kg 
komtm mir so vor als würde ne 350 iger locker reichen ?!

grüße


----------



## eljugador (20. März 2011)

Hi geht mir auch so ich probier dieses Jahr mal ne 300 Feder MfG Michel


----------



## Leatherface 3 (20. März 2011)

hab bei bei rund 92kg mit voller montur ne 400er drin...find es etwas zu weich, ne 450er wird jetzt verbaut
was fahrt ihr bei welchem gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seniorsepp (20. März 2011)

Verkaufe Rahmen Flatline Pro 09 wie oben auf dem Bild ohne Dämpfer mit Steuersatz in M 
3 mal gefahren - sieht aus wie neu - 1. Hand für 900 Steine - jemand Interresse ?
das Ding ist einfach zu schwer !


----------



## Maddes_W (20. März 2011)

350 am rc4 bei rund 80kg nackig...sehr soft wie ich finde, aber komm gut klar


----------



## seniorsepp (20. März 2011)

500 mit BOS Stoy und 105 Kilo


----------



## Leatherface 3 (20. März 2011)

joa dann bin ich mit 450 ganz gut bedient dnek ich mal...

also von 400 auf 450 am roco tst r


----------



## eljugador (20. März 2011)

Hi leute ich weis nicht mehr wer es von euch war aber einer fährt doch jetzt ein propain?Ich  frage Weil ich gerade wieder von nem neuen bike träum ps weis einer noch was vom Marin quad dh im vergleich zum flati mfg michel


----------



## samsnatch13 (21. März 2011)

Einen update, neuen tech m4 Bremsen und sixpack alu axle.


----------



## samsnatch13 (21. März 2011)




----------



## retrospecs (21. März 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hi leute ich weis nicht mehr wer es von euch war aber einer fährt doch jetzt ein propain?Ich  frage Weil ich gerade wieder von nem neuen bike träum ps weis einer noch was vom Marin quad dh im vergleich zum flati mfg michel



Der mit dem zukünftigen Propain bin ich. Liefertermin für den Rahmen ist der 30.03.2011. Bin schon sehr gespannt.

Aktuell fahre ich im Flatline einen Cane Creek Double Barrel mit einer 550er Ti-Feder bei einem Gewicht von 100 KG in voller Montur. Ich bevorzuge allerdings eher ein straffes Fahrwerk.


----------



## HcRider (21. März 2011)

mein interesse liegt darin den vollen Federweg des Rahmens zu nutzen um da potential auszuschöpfen ich denke das er mit einer weicheren feder noch etwas satter auf der piste liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (21. März 2011)

HcRider schrieb:


> mein interesse liegt darin den vollen Federweg des Rahmens zu nutzen um da potential auszuschöpfen ich denke das er mit einer weicheren feder noch etwas satter auf der piste liegt



Ein straffes Fahrwerk zu bevorzugen und den gesamten Federweg des Bikes auszunutzen schließt sich aber nicht aus... 
Ob Du den vollen Federweg nutzt hängt von deinem Setup ab. Mit einer weicheren Feder aber einem schlechten Setup nutzt Du auch nicht den vollen Federweg aus...


----------



## HcRider (21. März 2011)

das stimmt, hab den Rc 4 verbaut un in so weich eingestellt wie nur möglich, ist aber trotzdem noch härter wie mit dem vorherigen Manitou Swinger, daher die 350 iger


----------



## TheSpecialized (21. März 2011)

Ich fahre derzeit ne 450er Feder in 'nem Roco TST bei ca 78kg Kampfgewicht, allerdings überleg ich schon auf ne 500er zu wechseln. Auch ich mag es eher straff und bin dazu noch recht Freeride orientiert


----------



## SchrottRox (21. März 2011)

TheSpecialized schrieb:


> Ich fahre derzeit ne 450er Feder in 'nem Roco TST bei ca 78kg Kampfgewicht, allerdings überleg ich schon auf ne 500er zu wechseln. Auch ich mag es eher straff und bin dazu noch recht Freeride orientiert



...eine 550er hätte ich zum Tausch hier liegen - falls Dir das nicht zuuu straff wird, ich hätte es gerne ein bisschen fluffiger 

Bei Bedarf: PN


----------



## samsnatch13 (22. März 2011)

Ich fahre mit einer 400'er in dem Elka mit 76kg


----------



## TheSpecialized (23. März 2011)

Hier mal wieder meins: 








Mein Handy wollte heute nicht ohne zu überlichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (23. März 2011)

Schönes Bike aber warum hast marzzochi Aufklebet auf der Dorado ?????


----------



## TheSpecialized (23. März 2011)

Das liegt wohl daran, dass dein keine Dorado, sondern eine Shiver ist 
Und danke


----------



## numinisflo (23. März 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Schöne Bike aber warum hast marzzochi Aufklebet auf der Dorado ?????



MZ Shiver?????


----------



## Maddes_W (23. März 2011)

Vielleicht weils ne Shiver ist? 

EDIT:
Oha...beeindruckend langsam...


----------



## eljugador (23. März 2011)

Peinlich  ha ha ne so lang fahr ich noch net shifer kenn i nett


----------



## damenveloraser (24. März 2011)

Hey Leute. Trenne mich von meinem Flatline, da ich kaum noch damit unterwegs bin. Sollte jemand Interesse haben, PN. Über den Preis lässt sich reden.
http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=32401


----------



## Spitfire77 (24. März 2011)

Sooo das sind nur mal Teile von meinem,aber es geht voran...


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2011)

Geile Farbkombi ! (Dein Avatar ist schrecklich!)


----------



## Jendo (24. März 2011)

Das Lila ist eine tolle Farbe für das Flatline! Was sind denn noch für Teile geplant?


----------



## Spitfire77 (24. März 2011)

THX  für das positive feedback

-lenker + direct mount race face atlas
-kurbel trauvativ descendant
-truvativ holzfeller pedale
-bremse gustav m
-lrs quad dh
-kettenführung e13 lg1
-umwerfer shimano ultegra + lx shifter
-sattel selle filante
-reifen onza ibex dh 2.5

das wärs mal so im groben  fehlen noch paar kleinteile aber sonst hab ich fast alles da.hoffe mal die kiste wird fertig bis in 3 wochen,dann gehst zur jungfernfahrt nach finale ligure 
bilder folgen wenn´s komplett ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialized (24. März 2011)

Also so wie schon Rahmen + Gabel zusammen wirken, könnte es sein, dass dies das erste Flatline wird, in dem 'ne Boxxer gut aussieht 
Ich bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Maddes_W (24. März 2011)

Ich mag die Boxxer in meinem auch 
Aber das ist wohl Standpunkt bedingt...


Ich mag Farben, also Daumen hoch 
Allerdings passt Papa Gustav nicht so recht ins Bild der Teile wie ich finde.


----------



## Jendo (24. März 2011)

Spitfire77 schrieb:


> THX  für das positive feedback
> 
> -lenker + direct mount race face atlas
> -kurbel trauvativ descendant
> ...



Schöner individueller Aufbau! Bin gespannt auf die ersten Komplettbilder.


			
				Maddes_W schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings passt Papa Gustav nicht so recht ins Bild der Teile wie ich finde.



Der Papa ist sicherlich kein Leichtgewicht aber mit Sicherheit der einzige Daueranker auf dem Bremsenmarkt 

mfg
Jendo


----------



## Maddes_W (24. März 2011)

Von der Funktion her mag ich die Bremse.

Allerdings ist sie sackschwer, die Adapter unglaublich teuer und schön ist auch anders. Da will jeder Gabelwechsel 2mal überlegt sein wenn man nochmal 100 Adapter draufrechnen kann, das ist einfach eine affige Frechheit und auch die schwimmende Lagerung, die zum Dauerschleifen einläd, ist keine Rechtfertigung dafür.

Ultegra, LG1, Descendant, Boxxer und Gustav? Irgendwas passt da einfach nicht in die Reihe.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Spitfire77 (24. März 2011)

soo um jetzt mal die gustav kritiker zu beruhigen 
hatte noch nie eine am bike und wollte sie einfach mal selber testen!
werde sie auch behalten solange die MT 8  nicht draussen ist 
und ich das nötige kleingeld zusammen habe.

p.s: und zu meinem avatar - so isser halt der peter


----------



## Dirty Rufus (24. März 2011)

Ich hab auch gustl´s an meinem Flatline und ich wollte die bremse nicht missen. War vor 4 wochen auf La Palma und da waren sie gold wert !! -1 Satz Bremsbeläge durchgebracht in 5 Tagen-

Und die adapter sind auch nicht mehr so teuer...


----------



## GM210 (24. März 2011)

Gustav M im Flatline rockt  hehe


----------



## Spitfire77 (24. März 2011)

hab noch ne frage!

wenn ich ne e13 lg1 kettenführung will brauch ich dann den adapter für´s flati??? oder kann ich die lg1 direkt an den rahmen schrauben?

danke schon mal für die antworten 

gruss Roman


----------



## Maddes_W (25. März 2011)

Passt direkt, ist ja ISCG old


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (25. März 2011)

http://www.twitvid.com/7XLWR

ruraridh on Flatline


----------



## RattleHead (25. März 2011)

http://www.twitvid.com/IHVYJ

Jonnier


----------



## Maddes_W (30. März 2011)

Ich steh mit dem RF Innenlager meiner Atlas auf Kriegsfuß. Das Ding verreckt einfach deutlich zu oft.

Gibts da was brauchbares als Alternative? Hab mich damit noch nie beschäftigt und hier turnen ja einige nette Leute rum...zumindest deutlich mehr als im Kaufberatungs-Subforum


----------



## Jendo (30. März 2011)

Nimm einfach ein Shimano Lager SLX oder XT. Ist leicht, günstig und deutlich haltbarer als ein RF Lager!
mfg
Jendo


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2011)

Erfahrung mit Acros-Lagern?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. April 2011)

jop! zu empfehlen  allerdings nicht die ceramic lager... zu teuer un schnell im sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (2. April 2011)

sooo habe endlich das flatty aus dem winterschlaf geweckt...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spitfire77 (2. April 2011)

@ coma
nice nice  schönes bike!


----------



## coma1976 (2. April 2011)

merci was macht dein lilabomber-bin gespannt auf foto


----------



## Spitfire77 (3. April 2011)

fast fertig fehlt nur noch die kurbel(nächste woche) und dann poste ich mal paar pics sa gehts dann los zur testfaht nach finale ligure


----------



## retrospecs (3. April 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hi leute ich weis nicht mehr wer es von euch war aber einer fährt doch jetzt ein propain?Ich  frage Weil ich gerade wieder von nem neuen bike träum ps weis einer noch was vom Marin quad dh im vergleich zum flati mfg michel



Servus Eljugador,

hier ist nun mein neues Propain:






Detailbilder gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38761

Vergleich zum Flatline:
Leichter!!! Das Propain wiegt mit einem ähnlichen Aufbau wie mein altes Flatline nur 16,9 KG. Dadurch fährt es sich einfach agiler und wendiger. Das Propain ist aber nicht so flach wie das Flatline, was mich persönlich noch stört. Ich werde noch einen flacheren Cup im Angle Set verwenden und die Kronen der Boxxer etwas absenken, um das Bike flacher zu bekommen. Mal sehen ob es hilft.


----------



## Jendo (3. April 2011)

BÄM! Sehr schönes Bike. Da kann man doch wunderbar auf das Flatline verzichten


----------



## Leatherface 3 (3. April 2011)

sicht extrem hoch und kurz aus, im gegensatz zum flatline...wohin gegen das, wieder etwas zu schwer ist...geht halt nicht alles  nen leicter flatline rahmen wäre perfekt


----------



## coma1976 (3. April 2011)

lecker


----------



## retrospecs (3. April 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> sicht extrem hoch und kurz aus, im gegensatz zum flatline...wohin gegen das, wieder etwas zu schwer ist...geht halt nicht alles  nen leicter flatline rahmen wäre perfekt



Ja, das Propain ist kürzer, aber nicht wesentlich. Sieht auf dem Bild wegen der Perspektive und der höheren Front nur so aus.


----------



## Spitfire77 (3. April 2011)

@retro 
wieder mal echt schön geworden 
er ist eben ein gewichtsfetischist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (3. April 2011)

Glück Wunsch und viel Glück mit dem bike ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich das flati Verkauf bin mit dem einfach nicht so schnell wie mit mein froggy   Ich verstehs nich ????? Ps weis einer was zu den marin  Quad dh? Find das Ding echt sexy ps wäre echt noch cool wenn noch nen kleinen vergleichstest schreiben würdest


----------



## Leatherface 3 (3. April 2011)

bei mir ähnlich...von nem leichten vp free...auf so nen harter schweren race ist echt ne umstellung..ganz mit angefreundet hab ich mich auch noch nicht! ... gucken wie sich die parks fahren lassen  (bis jetzt nur hometrail)


----------



## Freeride Bührer (4. April 2011)

Hi 

1. Weiß jemand von euch was für eine Iscg Aufnahme das Flatline WC hat ??

2. Ist das Flatline WC auch Hammerschmidt tauglich ??

Grüße Freeridebuehrer


----------



## Spitfire77 (5. April 2011)

sooo,hier mal die ersten pics vom fast fertigen flati 
wenn kurbel+kettenführung dran ist gibts noch ein gesamtfoto


----------



## qwwq20091 (6. April 2011)

warte auf ganze foto!!


----------



## retrospecs (6. April 2011)

Hey, die Laufräder kenne ich doch... ;-)

Bin auch mal auf ein Gesamtbild gespannt.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. April 2011)

ah die ibex...konntest du sie schon fahren? will unbeingt ein paar aktuelle infos !!  danke


----------



## Spitfire77 (6. April 2011)

leider nein hatte bisher maxxis drauf,aber ab mo wird direkt aus finale ligure gepostet und dann gibts das erste feedback über die jungfernfahrt des flati´s


----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. April 2011)

..in bitte ein paar nähere infos zu den reifen ! wäre echt nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (7. April 2011)

Was magste wissen?

Bei trockenem Wetter genial, bei Nässe arg suboptimal. Die Reifen bauen nach abfahren der ersten Gummischicht mehr Grip auf. Angenehm günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. April 2011)

durchschläge?
Reicht 2,4 für vorne?
vergleichbare reifen? 
rollwiderstand?

also eher ein reiner trockenreifen?


----------



## retrospecs (7. April 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> Reicht 2,4 für vorne?



Warum sollte bei einem Reifen 2,4 für vorne nicht reichen?


----------



## Maddes_W (7. April 2011)

Ich denke gerade Reifen können nur sehr subjektiv bewertet werden. Als Allwetter-Allrounder würde ich den Reifen dennoch nicht beschreiben.

Sie lohnen in jedem Falle im Sommer mal probiert zu werden.


----------



## TheSpecialized (7. April 2011)

Sehr schönes Rad, Spitfire77!

Und hier nocheinmal meins mit einem kleinem Update - dem Lenker:


----------



## Spitfire77 (7. April 2011)

@ the specialized
schöne farb-kombi  gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (9. April 2011)

Ist super schick!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. April 2011)

an dem "lilanen" is mir zu viel weiß...


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2011)

Mir auch, vorallem an Feder und LRS.

@Hunter: was macht das neue Rad ?


----------



## eljugador (10. April 2011)

Ich find es Top ! aber ich wäre inzwischen auch froh wenn mein flatline nicht mehr wie ein Christbaum aussehen würde!


----------



## toblerone80 (10. April 2011)

Hallo Flatliner!

Was wiegt denn das Flatline 2011 Pro? Ich hoffe unter 18kg !!!

Greetz


----------



## eljugador (10. April 2011)

FSK 18???? Ne das flatline ist glaub ich so bei 19,5 oder so habe ich mal wo gelesen aber bin mir nicht 100% sicher


----------



## Havoc2k (11. April 2011)

die tage auch mal wieder das flatti ausm keller räumen udn für die saison fertig machen. sollte aber eig bis auf den luftdruck eh passen da es schön sauber und geschmiert in den keller kam 

mfg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mir auch, vorallem an Feder und LRS.
> 
> @Hunter: was macht das neue Rad ?



abwarten un tee trinken


----------



## Ikonoklast (16. April 2011)

Joooo


----------



## Jendo (16. April 2011)

Schön die Pedale auf die Tulpen abgestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (16. April 2011)

Cully and Simmons


----------



## RattleHead (16. April 2011)

Thomas and Wade


----------



## RattleHead (16. April 2011)

thomas his Flatline:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...10148297.33071.158814540824114&type=1&theater


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. April 2011)

Na geil aussehen tut es ja!
Kann jemand schon unterschiede erkennen? Eine veränderte Geo sieht man ja leider nicht.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (16. April 2011)

Hi so wiegt meins 19,5 Kg , also ich denke das 18 Kg gut Möglich sind !!


----------



## gobo (16. April 2011)

das rad wäre geil wenn die single nicht drin wäre!!!
das haut doch nie im leben hin,kann diese mit dem hinterbau mithalten??


----------



## Freeride Bührer (16. April 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> das rad wäre geil wenn die single nicht drin wäre!!!
> das haut doch nie im leben hin,kann diese mit dem hinterbau mithalten??



Hi nur vorab zur Erklärung , ich fahre "Freeride Touren " mit dem Bike .
Klar könnten wir jetzt über den Sinn von ca. 2 cm Mehr Federweg am
Vorderrad diskutieren . Aber es ist mir natürlich auch klar das eine Gabel mit 20 cm Federweg Bergab besser ist , als eine mit 18cm . 
Aber für das was ich mit dem Rad mache reicht mir die Gabel in den meisten Fällen .
 Das Hautargument für diese Gabel war für mich das ETA System zum absenken der Gabel  . Es   ermöglicht mir meine "Home trails " tretender weise  zu erreichen.
Auf Doppelbrückengabe und Spanngurt habe ich einfach keine Lust .
Das Federwegs Verhältnis von Vorne zu hinten ist gar nicht so schlecht, 
das  Santacruze V10 hat ja ein  Ähnliches Verhältnis von Federweg. ( Vorne 20cm Hinten 25,4cm )
Grüße


----------



## RattleHead (17. April 2011)




----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2011)

Der Flatline-Kids Club ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (17. April 2011)

Cool das ist meine größe. Da wird sich bilbo freuen


----------



## numinisflo (18. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Flatline-Kids Club ?



Völlig normale Geschichte in den Staaten bzw. Canada. In Whistler kam ich mir manchmal vor wie der "Opa", dem die Kids auf und davon fahren.


----------



## san_andreas (18. April 2011)

Finde ich ja super.


----------



## DEMOnstrant (18. April 2011)

.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. April 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Na geil aussehen tut es ja!
> Kann jemand schon unterschiede erkennen?



es ist schwarz


----------



## qwwq20091 (20. April 2011)

matt schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (23. April 2011)

was für lenker mit wieviel rise und backsweap fahrt im flatline...habe zurzeit ne flatbar drauf und möchte irgedwie doch wieder eine etwas höhere front...aber keine ahnung wie viel -.-


----------



## retrospecs (23. April 2011)

Ich bin im Flatline den SIXPACK Millenium785 gefahren:






Spezifikationen:
- Material: 7050-T6 Aluminium, 2-Fach konifiziert
- Breite: 785 mm
- Rise: 18 mm low rise
- Backsweep: 8°
- Upsweep: 4°
- Klemmung: 31.8 mm
http://www.sixpack-racing.de/de/parts/handlebars/index.php?mnid=22&page=

Ich fand den perfekt. Fahre ihn auch auf meinem jetzigen Rad.


----------



## TheSpecialized (23. April 2011)

Wie wärs, wenn du einfach 'nen höher bauenden Steuersatz einbaust?
Also ich fahre einen solchen Steuersatz und zusätzlich noch einen Vorbau, der 'ne Neigung nach oben hat - mit Flatbar sellbstverständlich.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (23. April 2011)

puhhh schwierig...kann sein das ich bald eh nen neuen steuersatz brauche...dann guck ich mir das mal genauer an.
haste ein bild von deiner karre?

kumpel hat den boobar mit 20mm rise...vielleicht hau ich den mal zum testen drauf. glaube das damit schon ein iunterschied zu bemerken ist...aber ganz flach, weiß nicht, fühlt sich immernoch komisch an


----------



## Maddes_W (23. April 2011)

Atlas geht gut. Hatte vorher auch den Driver, wie du. Ist aber immernoch ziemlich flach 






Hat sich nicht viel getan.

Atlas in schwarz und breit
Ibex in weich und drahtig
Icons
Paar Aufkleber
HR mit Schlägen in alle Richtungen
Öldichtung auf Federseite tot 

Auf gehts in eine gute Saison...hoffentlich


----------



## Leatherface 3 (23. April 2011)

wie findest du die ibex?
wollte die auch mal testen, aber scheinen auch nur reine trockenreifen zu sein...
muddy marry vorne (oder anderen grobstolligen reifen) und den ibex hinten stell ich mir ganz gut vor

zum lenker: wie wäre es denn mit einem http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Style-76-Riser-Lenker-2010-15-318::18985.html

vielleicht schon zu hoch?


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. April 2011)

ich fahr nen Atlas, CK Steuersatz der ziemlich hoch ist und noch 5mm Spacer unter der Brücke von der Fox. Ist ziemlich niedrig aber gerade so ok

geiler gelber Heizer!


----------



## qwwq20091 (23. April 2011)

Maddes_W    Berg Ab


----------



## Maddes_W (23. April 2011)

Markus ist einfach der Beste!

War grad schon wieder da und er hat mich glücklich gemacht...wie immer


----------



## Edmonton (24. April 2011)

Hi!
Hier mein neuen Räder. Hope pro 2 evo mit Sixpack Resident.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (25. April 2011)

Maddes_W
Wilst du Glücklich sein! Geh zu Markus!! Neter Mensch!


Geile farbe hat dein flatline , und schöne Aufbau


----------



## Leatherface 3 (25. April 2011)

hammer teil...aber find irgedwie immernoch das ne SC etwas verloren wirkt  aber schicker freerider !


----------



## Edmonton (25. April 2011)

Danke euch. 

@Leatherface 3
Ja das mit der Doppelbrücke hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber so wie es jetzt vom Fahrwerk her ist, bin ich voll zufrieden. Klar geht da noch viel mehr.
Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (25. April 2011)

ja wenn du damit klar kommst und spaß macht, dann lass doch die 66 drin...ist doch top gabel zwar sackschwer  aber läuft. Trotzdem kann ich mich mit SC und Flatline nicht anfreunden  will aber mal gerne fahren, sicher schön verspielt


----------



## Edmonton (25. April 2011)

@Leatherface 3
Logisch bleibt die 66er, das ist so eine gute Gabel. Habe es heute wieder gemerkt, wir sind ne DH Strecke runter gerumpelt. Die steckt schon viel weg. 

Ja mach das, fahr ein Flatline mit SC.


----------



## Jako (25. April 2011)

.....ich kann´s jedem nur mal empfehlen auszuprobieren 17,7 kg mit 222mm luftdämpfer im 2. loch und 180mm SC Gabel (am besten coil)





....mit dem "großen" fahrwerk macht es allerdings auch spaß  gruß jako


----------



## Leatherface 3 (25. April 2011)

das große fahwerk kommt einfach geiler  an dem dicken rahmen wirk ne SC wie ein "spielzeug" aber will ehct gerne mal testen..hau ich die federelemente vom kollegen mal rein


----------



## Soulbrother (25. April 2011)

Mit 180er SC/222er Dämpfer und leichten Teilen läßt sich das Flaty so verspielt fahren wie ein Switch,liegt dabei aber satter auf der Piste durch das tiefe Tretlager und ist dadurch auch noch sehr viel DH-tauglicher ...einfach der perfekte allrounder


----------



## HcRider (28. April 2011)

Hey Axel,

da meint man ja glatt du würdest deinen Rahmen am liebsten zurück haben.
meins kommt auch bald nochma rein, warte auf meine neu gepulverte 40 mit 2011 er decals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. April 2011)

Am liebsten hätte ich alle meine Bikes seit dem ersten (Marin "Eldridge Grade" 1990) in einem privaten showroom stehen 

Welche Farbe bekommt deine 40?


----------



## Freeride Bührer (1. Mai 2011)

Hi vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand helfen !!

Wenn ich mit meinem Flatline Wc mit Marzocchi Roco wc 2009 Dämpfer 
 einen Absatz herunterfahre ist ein Deutliches Klack zu hören .
Das ganze kann ich auch simulieren wenn ich das Hinterrad aus ca 30cm 
Höhe auf den Boden fliegen lasse. Das Geräusch hört sich "Ähnlich" an wie 
ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchsen. Der Hinterbau hat aber keinerlei Luft wenn
ich das Bike am Sattel hochziehe. Da ich den Rahmen und den Dämpfer erst gekauft habe weiß ich nicht an was es liegen könnte . Kennt ihr das Problem ?? Grüße


----------



## Jako (1. Mai 2011)

.....oft ist dann die hintere dämpferverschraubung locker..... gruß jako


----------



## Freeride Bührer (1. Mai 2011)

Jako schrieb:


> .....oft ist dann die hintere dämpferverschraubung locker..... gruß jako



Hab ich schon kontrolliert , das war es  leider nicht .......
Grüße


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Mai 2011)

Es liegt an deinem Dämpfer  
...dieses Problem ist bei 09er Roco WC´s gehäuft aufgetreten und zwar schon von Neuheit an.
Was genau das Problem bzw. die Ursache für dieses Klackern im Dämpfer ist kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht sagen...könnte zu wenig Öl im Dämpfer sein...könnte dies,könnte das 

Am besten rufst du mal bei Cosmic an,die dürften mittlerweile wissen woran es definitiv liegt.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (1. Mai 2011)

Hey "Super" ich glaube du hast Recht , ich habe gerade von meinem Anderen Bike den allerdings nur 200mm Langen Dämpfer eingebaut und sie da das Klacken war weg . Ich werde mir zu Sicherheit mal einen Günstigen 2 Dämpfer kaufen .  Den kann ich ja dann  solange einbauen bis Marzocchi den Roco  auf Vordermann gebracht hat.
Grüße 





Soulbrother schrieb:


> Es liegt an deinem Dämpfer
> ...dieses Problem ist bei 09er Roco WC´s gehäuft aufgetreten und zwar schon von Neuheit an.
> Was genau das Problem bzw. die Ursache für dieses Klackern im Dämpfer ist kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht sagen...könnte zu wenig Öl im Dämpfer sein...könnte dies,könnte das
> 
> Am besten rufst du mal bei Cosmic an,die dürften mittlerweile wissen woran es definitiv liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (3. Mai 2011)

Aktuelles Bild vom Flatty...leider immer noch bei 18,4kg
















Grüße


----------



## Freeride Bührer (3. Mai 2011)

Hi vielen vielen Dank für den Tipp !! Heute ist mein Ersatz Dämpfer gekommen . Eingebaut und schon war Ruhe im Hinterbau 

Grüße und ab auf die Piste .............



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Es liegt an deinem Dämpfer
> ...dieses Problem ist bei 09er Roco WC´s gehäuft aufgetreten und zwar schon von Neuheit an.
> Was genau das Problem bzw. die Ursache für dieses Klackern im Dämpfer ist kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht sagen...könnte zu wenig Öl im Dämpfer sein...könnte dies,könnte das
> 
> Am besten rufst du mal bei Cosmic an,die dürften mittlerweile wissen woran es definitiv liegt.


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. Mai 2011)

Richtig Schöne Fotos!!


----------



## Edmonton (3. Mai 2011)

@Flame-Blade
Super Fotos. 
Wie immer fette Action.


----------



## Spitfire77 (3. Mai 2011)

@Flame-Blade
18,4 kg sind doch kein gewicht für nen DH-bike =)
schwer ist zuverlässig ;o)

p.s:Hammer pic´s - vor allem das letzte


----------



## Maddes_W (4. Mai 2011)

Sind das die Canfield Pedale? Wie gern ich die Dinger doch hätte...

Schönes Arbeitsgerät und ebenso schöne Arbeit


----------



## Flame-Blade (4. Mai 2011)

Schankedön 

Aber ein leichtes DH-Bike lässt sich doch verspielter fahren und pushen.Zusammen mit dem Hinterbau und der Stabilität des Flatlines,bin ich doch der Meinung das es ein durchaus taugliches DH-Bike ist.Luftdämpfer liegt hier schon rum,dann sollten die 18kg fallen

Jep,sind die Canfield Pedale.Absolut geile Teile.Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## HcRider (5. Mai 2011)

Meins, noch 18.5 aber Ti feder und leichte Pedale folgen. Dann 18.
@ Axel... Mattschwarz mit 2011 decalset.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Mai 2011)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hi vielen vielen Dank für den Tipp !! Heute ist mein Ersatz Dämpfer gekommen . Eingebaut und schon war Ruhe im Hinterbau
> 
> Grüße und ab auf die Piste .............







HcRider schrieb:


> Meins, noch 18.5 aber Ti feder und leichte Pedale folgen. Dann 18.
> @ Axel... Mattschwarz mit 2011 decalset.



Gefällt mir sehr gut so!


----------



## coma1976 (5. Mai 2011)

so morgen endlich bike ausführen-auf in den harz






[/URL][/IMG]
apropos gewicht...17,4kg-helium im rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (6. Mai 2011)

Raw steht dem Flatty richtig gut


----------



## m-i-k-e (6. Mai 2011)

geile bikes.aber die 2011 er sehen irgendwie höher aus (mehr zum drüber phlockern oder?) .wurde die geo verändert und wenn ja ist das gut oder schlecht?.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. Mai 2011)

HcRider schrieb:


> Meins, noch 18.5 aber Ti feder und leichte Pedale folgen. Dann 18.
> @ Axel... Mattschwarz mit 2011 decalset.



echt so leicht Oo...hab einen ähnlichen aufbau, und sicher ein kilo mehr ...ca. 19,5kg...kann noch mit leichten pedalen,sattel+stütze ca. 600g sparen...das wars dann aber auch ^^


----------



## HcRider (6. Mai 2011)

könnte an meinen Single ply gummis liegen 
aber für die Rennen muss ich auch wohl besser aus dual ply umsteigen

Gewicht ist nich alles, von den pros trennt uns das können !
Ein Kumpel von mir fuhr mit nem demo 8 das über 19 kilo hatte auf die Cup´s bis jetzt immer ganz vorne mit. Un sein derzeitiges commencal hat auch 19 Kilo.
Wenn das Gewicht persönlich beim fahren stört, für den ist es vielleicht der falsche Rahmen, aber in punkto steifigkeit un stabilität liegen wir damit ganz weit vorne.
Das sollte auch wichtig sein.
Wenn man will, dann kriegt man das Flatty auch auf 18 bzw unter 18 kilo un das nicht mit air Dämpfer un Sc


----------



## gobo (6. Mai 2011)

na dann wandert aber richtig kohle in das flatty
das blöde ist das der rahmen allein schon schwer ist,was wird der so wiegen 5,5-6kg??
tja und da fängt es meist an.das meiste holste eh bei den laufrädern,gabel und antrieb!!
aber unter 18kg,macht das dann sinn??


----------



## HcRider (6. Mai 2011)

Naja Laufräder sind mit 1930g sicherlich leicht.
Gabel kommt erstmal keine andere in frage, un der Antrieb is auch leicht.
Kla is das Gesamtgewicht auf den Rahmen zurückzuführen.
Mit Ti Feder und Mag Pedale würde ich aber so schon auf 18 Kilo runtergehen..
Finde ich erträglich... und da ich zwar aufs Gewicht achte, aber erst weiter an meiner Performance arbeiten will, habe ich an dem Rahmen nichts auszusetzten.... zumal er bis aufs Bremsstempeln super funzt und ich mich sicher und wohl drauf finde. 

grüße


----------



## Spitfire77 (6. Mai 2011)

HcRider schrieb:


> könnte an meinen Single ply gummis liegen
> aber für die Rennen muss ich auch wohl besser aus dual ply umsteigen
> 
> Gewicht ist nich alles, von den pros trennt uns das können !
> ...



meine Worte 

mein flaty wiegt 18,7 kg ohne auf´s gewicht geachtet zu haben.


----------



## gobo (7. Mai 2011)

flatline bremsstempeln??????
also wo ich das teil in willingen gefahren bin hab ich nix von bremsstempeln gemerkt,im gegenteil!

mfg


----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. Mai 2011)

Rahmen: Flatline Pro 09 M
Gabel: Fox 40 RC"
Dämpfer: Roco TST R 241mm
Feder: Nukeprooftitan 450x3"
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z 
Lenker: Sixpack Driver 780mm 
Griffe: Race Face
Vorbau: Husselfelt
Bremse: saint 200/200
Shifter: Saint
Schaltwerk: Saint
Kette: ----
Kassette: ----
Kurbel: Descedant 36T/165mm
Kettenführung: E13 lg1
Kettenblatt: Truative
Pedale: 600g
Felgen: Sixpack Resident
Naben: Hope Pro II
Speichen: DT Supercomp
Reifen: Wicked Will 2,5 Falt
Sattel: Ritchey 300g
Sattelstütze: RFace Face Evolve 300g
Sattelklemme: Sixpack

ca. 19,5kilos^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (7. Mai 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> Rahmen: Flatline Pro 09 M
> Gabel: Fox 40 RC"
> Dämpfer: Roco TST R 241mm/FOX RC4
> Feder: Nukeprooftitan 450x3"/500x3.00
> ...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. Mai 2011)

hart, ein kilo weniger...sauber ... das wird teuer ^^ erstmal kommten pedalen+sattel+stütze anders...sind ordentliche geldfresser, aber naja, lässt sich viel sparen


----------



## Leatherface 3 (10. Mai 2011)

hat einer zufällig eine solche liste für das flatline pro 09?
http://www.last-bikes.de/specs/Specificafion_Herb_DH_V4-01.pdf

ist das flatline länger als das herb?


----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2011)

Bei Herb ist vorallem das Tretlager sehr hoch im Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen Rahmen !


----------



## Leatherface 3 (11. Mai 2011)

bist du das herb schonmal gefahren?


----------



## san_andreas (11. Mai 2011)

Nein, leider nicht, ich weiß nur, dass die Fahrer immer recht begeistert davon sind. Das mit dem Tretlager ist mir neulich halt aufgefallen, als ich mich nach Alternativen umgeschaut habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (11. Mai 2011)

jaa höre ich auch immer und immer wieder...würde echt gerne mal eins rollen wollen :/ das flatline ist zwar ne hammer karre und fahre es gerne, aber so ein herb ist halt absolutes traumrad. Wenn dann noch die geo stimmt, würd ich nie wieder was anderes anfassen


----------



## HcRider (11. Mai 2011)

Hey @ all

Hat jemand von euch noch eine 400 er Fox Feder für nen 241 iger Rc4 ?
gern auch Tausch gegen 350 ..

grüße


----------



## Spitfire77 (12. Mai 2011)

Hi leute,
hätte mal schnell 2 fragen =)
habe hier im forum eine neuwertige Boxxer WC 2010 erstanden!hier meine fragen:

1. Obere Brücke geht schwer zu montieren(verklemmt beim drüber schieben o.ä),
    ist das normal???
2. Bottom out einsteller lässt sich nicht drehen 

wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte,der sich da auskennt.
Bitte per PN da ich nicht den ganzen Thread zu spamen will ;o)

gruss Roman


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mich erstmal bei dem Verkäufer melden, was das soll !


----------



## Leatherface 3 (12. Mai 2011)

wenn der verkäufer nicht kulanz zeigt, kannste sehr wahrscheinlich wneig machen, außer selber hand anlegen.


----------



## numis (12. Mai 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> wenn der verkäufer nicht kulanz zeigt, kannste sehr wahrscheinlich wneig machen, außer selber hand anlegen.



wer sagt das die gabel defekt ist?

das die brücke etwas schwer über die ersten par mm geht ist normal.
und das bottom out lässt sich nicht von hand verstellen...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (12. Mai 2011)

hat sich so angehört als sei sie defekt, hab von rock shox spielzeug keine ahnung


----------



## HcRider (15. Mai 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13616

könnt ihr mir dazu vielleicht weiterhelfen..?!
hört sich nicht normal an so.. 
oder Axel ?


----------



## gobo (15. Mai 2011)

hast du den spiel am dämpferauge??
es könnte sein das der bolzen welcher durch das dämpferauge geht verschliessen ist,vorsichtige vermutung!!
hatte ich bei meinem fox dämpfer auch,der bolzen hat mich damals 32 gekostet,hammmmer!!


----------



## Freeride Bührer (15. Mai 2011)

Hi also bei mir lag es am Dämpfer selbst !! Allerdings hatte ich einen Marzocchi Roco Dämpfer .Der ist gerade bei Cosmicsport zur Überholung.
Keine Ahnung an was es genau liegt , mit meinem Austauschdämpfer war auf jeden Fall Ruhe .

Grüße 



HcRider schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13616
> 
> könnt ihr mir dazu vielleicht weiterhelfen..?!
> hört sich nicht normal an so..
> oder Axel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HcRider (15. Mai 2011)

mhh der Dämpfer is noch ziemlich neu.. und wurde bis jetzt 2 mal in malmedy un ein paar mal auf dem homespot bewegt.. kann mir kaum vorstellen das da irgendwas verschließen sein soll... aber wer weiß...


----------



## Freeride Bührer (15. Mai 2011)

Hi Zusammen , ich bin am überlegen ob ich die 6 Stück M8 Stahlsenkkopfschrauben des Hinterbaus gegen Titan oder Alu Schrauben ersetzten soll . Habt ihr da schon Erfahrungen ??
Also am Teambike sind zumindest "Andere" Schrauben montiert,
Grüße


----------



## Leatherface 3 (15. Mai 2011)

willste echt die mit wichtigstens schrauben gegen leichte tauschen ^^ denke das machen echt wenige


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (15. Mai 2011)

Spitfire77 schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> hätte mal schnell 2 fragen =)
> habe hier im forum eine neuwertige Boxxer WC 2010 erstanden!hier meine fragen:
> 
> ...




also der bottom out lässt sich standartmäßig schwer drehen ! guck mal ob dein casting verzogen ist das könnte nämlich der grund für dein "brücken" problem sein ! hier ist nen kompletter threat nur über boxxer problemchen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491335&page=23


----------



## SturmNo1 (16. Mai 2011)

Hi an alle spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein Flatline zu kaufen nur müsste wissen welche rahmen größe am besten für mich wär ich bin 1,80 plus minus 1 cm hehe !!!!
Ich weiss man kann nur empfehlungen geben und das man am besten selber ne runde drauf sitzen sollte kenne nur leider keinen der ein neues modell fährt !!!

Wäre super wenn ihr mir da witer helfen könntet ????

Vielen dank schon einmal


----------



## Maddes_W (16. Mai 2011)

Haha...frag mich doch du Pappnase. Kannst meins doch einfach mal bewegen.


----------



## SturmNo1 (16. Mai 2011)

hehe habe dir mal bei uns geschrieben !!!


----------



## el Lingo (16. Mai 2011)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen , ich bin am überlegen ob ich die 6 Stück M8 Stahlsenkkopfschrauben des Hinterbaus gegen Titan oder Alu Schrauben ersetzten soll . Habt ihr da schon Erfahrungen ??
> Also am Teambike sind zumindest "Andere" Schrauben montiert,
> Grüße QUOTE]
> 
> Das macht nun nicht wirklich Sinn, am DH-Bike ein paar Gramm durch Schrauben einzusparen. Wie viel soll es bringen, 10 Gramm???


----------



## Leatherface 3 (16. Mai 2011)

denke bei 1,80 passt m top...bins auch so um den dreh, vielleicht auch 1,83 aber färht sich gut...falls du noch ein rahmen suchst, gebe meinen evtl. ab.

nette grüße
daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HcRider (16. Mai 2011)

Moin,

Könnte mir jemand sagen wo ich einen qualitativ hochwertigen Lagersatz für das 09 ner Flatline herbekomme ?

grüße


----------



## HcRider (17. Mai 2011)

Okay, anscheinend nicht...


Vielleicht kann mir aber jemand sagen ob das hier http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=120080   das richtige Schaltauge für das 09ner flatline pro ist. 

greetz


----------



## Leatherface 3 (17. Mai 2011)

das gibts auch bei hibike  für alle erdentlichen rocky mountian modelle
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pa16c786a86df5d32c67a37d4e158aa9b/Rocky-Mountain.html


----------



## HcRider (17. Mai 2011)

hey, 

Danke.. erstmal für die Antwort.. habe ich auch schon gewsehen allerdings frühestens in 2 Wochen lieferbar.. häts gerne vor dem Ixs Cup in Winterberg... bis dahin wirds nicht hier sein  grüße


----------



## Leatherface 3 (17. Mai 2011)

evtl einfach zum nächsten metaller, alte teil als muster mitnhemen und selber drehen lassen..ist kein komplexes teil, sollte in 5min fertig sein


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde meinem Neffen gerne ein Faltline besorgen.
Er ist 1,65m groß, kein Leichtgewicht.

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen, wenn er nicht nur in den Bikepark damit will?
Also ggf auch mal eine kleine Tour durchs Dorf oder auf die benachbarten Strecken?

XS könnte ich bekommen, gedacht hatte ich an S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (20. Mai 2011)

ich bin 1,66 und fahre die s passt mir sehr gut


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2011)

habe ich befürchtet, danke.
leider ist s ausverkauft

ach so, 2009er Modell.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Mai 2011)

@ HcRider

um noch mal auf dein Hinterbauspiel zurückzukommen.
Ich hatte es auch. Es waren toleranzen in der fertigung der Umlenkwippen.
Die Umlenkwippe war minimal breiter als die Dämpferbefestigung. Ich musste bei mir noch eine Unterlegscheibe dazwischen hauen. Danach hat es gepasst, und die Schraube hat alles richtig geklemmt.


----------



## HcRider (21. Mai 2011)

@ Freeride: Genau das was du da sagst, ist mri gestern auch aufgefallen, habe alle hinterren anbauteile (Laufrad Schaltwerk kette etc .. ) abgenommen um festellen zu können woher dieses Geräusch denn  jetzt letztendlich kommt, dabei fiel mir genau das auf was du sagst,, allerdings haben die buchsen trotzdem geil spiel, vll kommt es aber trotzdem daher... danke für deine antwort nochmal dazu


----------



## enemy111 (21. Mai 2011)

Hey, ich habe ein paar Fragen. WÃ¤re nett, wenn mir jemand antworten kÃ¶nnte! 
â¢Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen dem 2010er und 2011er Flatline WC Rahmen?
â¢Das Pro bzw. WC bei den KomplettrÃ¤dern bezieht sich nur auf die Ausstattung oder?
â¢Fahr/Federverhalten vom Flatline?
â¢Rahmengewicht?

Ich danke euch,
GruÃ Ben


----------



## m-i-k-e (21. Mai 2011)

m-i-k-e schrieb:


> geile bikes.aber die 2011 er sehen irgendwie höher aus (mehr zum drüber phlockern oder?) .wurde die geo verändert und wenn ja ist das gut oder schlecht?.


 bin nämlich am überlegen denn dann hätten die älteren ja ein tieferes tretlager oder?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (22. Mai 2011)

mal ganz kur ne frage...hole mir ja evtl nen herb. und das hat nen 135er hinterbau..brauch ich neben einer anderen nabe auch noch komplet andere speichen? oder kann ich die alten noch benutzen..denke eher nicht, aber sind ja wenn nur nen stück zulang, kann den rest doch einfach abschneiden  ideen?


----------



## Pecoloco (24. Mai 2011)

Moin,

wer fährt denn hier das Rocky Mountain Flatline World Cup 2010 und kann mir ein bisschen was dazu sagen? Haltbarkeit? Spiel in der Umlenkung? Gewicht? Bin für jeden Input offen, denn irgendwie findet man nicht allzu viel über diesen Frame...

Danke

Peco


----------



## RockyFlatline (25. Mai 2011)

ich werfe dann jetzt auch mal eine frage in den raum  ehm ich hab vor kurzem ein Flatline Park erstanden... Worin besteht der unterschied zwischen Flatine Park und Flatline Pro? Außer der Lakierung und den parts..??


----------



## Leatherface 3 (25. Mai 2011)

denke mal nur der lack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (25. Mai 2011)

hmm okay.. ich mein, ein paar Parts sind natürlich anders, aber ich mach mir gedanken ob ein Flatlien Pro nich besser geeignet wär.. ich hab das Flatline Park genommen weils billiger war .. aber ich denke was besonderes ist es nich oder? Außer das es grün ist.. hat hier vllt noch jemand ein Flatline Park und hat da vllt schon erfahrungen gemacht... 
Kinderkranheiten,Schwachstellen ect ect ect??


----------



## san_andreas (25. Mai 2011)

Park:






Pro:


----------



## RockyFlatline (25. Mai 2011)

obwohl ich hab die beiden eben noch mal verglichen und der kollege über mir hat da ja zwei tolle bilder drin  sehr schönes bike   die rahmen sind ja komplett anders... in wie fern wirkt sich das denn aus ?  sorry ich frag soviel ich bin ein Rookie muss ich noch dazu sagn


----------



## enemy111 (25. Mai 2011)

ist das untere nicht ein wc?

könnte jemand bitte etwas über das 2010er wc erzählen, interessiert mich auch sehr!


----------



## gobo (26. Mai 2011)

rockyflatline:
wälze dich mal ein wenig durch die seiten hier,da steht alles geschrieben
wenn du einsteiger bist lohnt es sich!!!


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

alles klärchen   ich fang mal bei seite 1 an  danke @ gobo...  fährst selber nen flatline ??


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen, wie bremst sich die  Avid Elixir R 203mm..?? kann man die dranl assen oder sollte man zu was naderen wechseln? was habt ihr denn da für erfahrungen mit bremsen?  grüüüße Timo


----------



## gobo (26. Mai 2011)

nein fahre kein flatline.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (26. Mai 2011)

ach dachte meinst das Pro 09
die elexir wird doch oft hoch gelobt...als freeride bremse dneke ne sehr gute wahl, leicht zieht gut und macht was her  wurde doch schon einige male in der freeride zeitschrift getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

ja ich meinte auch das pro ist mir gestern abend aber nich mehr aufgefalln das das da Ã¼ber mir das WC ist..  Ich hab ja jetzt ein Park und jaa.. ich muss nur warten bis es da ist :-( und da dort die   Avid Elixir R 203mm dran verbaut ist, frage ich mich in wie fern sie was taugt wenn sie an einem serienbike dran ist.. Ich hab da ja ein paar seiten vorher die Hope Tech M4 gesehn ist die frage lohnt es sie die Elixir gleich rauszuschmeiÃen und das die dran zu fummel...  und die frage ist natÃ¼rlich brauch ich es oder reicht die   Avid Elixir R fÃ¼r den DH-Einsatz aus.. Weil was soll ich mit Worldcupequipment wenn ich es nicht ausnutzen kann als anfÃ¤nger.. da brauch ja dann eig kein geld fÃ¼r ausgeben wenn ich die teile nich vernÃ¼ftig auslasten kann..  ich werde ja als Ã¤nfanger noch nicth unbedingt soo radikal den berg runter brÃ¤ttern..  


Was wÃ¼rdet ihr Ã¤ndern? 


*Technische Daten:*

â¢ Rahmen: RMB FORM 7005 Alu, hydroFORMed downtube, alu seatstay, alu chain stay 
â¢ Gabel: Marzocchi bomber 888 rcv
â¢ Federweg Gabel: 180mm, Rebound 
â¢ DÃ¤mpfer: Marzocchi Roco TST
â¢ Federweg DÃ¤mpfer: 170-213mm 
â¢ Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z1.5 / 1 1/8 
â¢ Vorbau: RMB DH 30Â° 35mm 
â¢ Lenker: RMB DH 700mm x 30mm Rise x Ã31.8mm 
â¢ Bremsen: Avid Elixir R 203mm
â¢ Schalthebel: Sram X5 Triggers 9spd  
â¢ Schaltwerk: SRAM X7 
â¢ Kurbeln und Kettenblatt: Raceface ride dh
â¢ Innenlager: Raceface
â¢ Pedale: RMB Low Pro Flat 
â¢ Nabe (FR): Wheeltech Disc Cartridge Bearing 20mm Axle 
â¢ Nabe (RR): Wheeltech Disc Cartridge Bearing W/12mm Thru Axle 
â¢ Kassette: Sram PG-950-9 11-32T 
â¢ Kette: Sram PC951 
â¢ Speichen: DT Swiss Champion 
â¢ Felgen: Alex FR32 Disc 
â¢ Reifen (RR/FR): Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 FT/ DHR 2.5 RR A.V. 
â¢ Sattelstange: RMB SP-358 2-Bolt 30.9mm 
â¢ Sattel: SDG Bel Air RL


----------



## Nasum (26. Mai 2011)

So wie ich das verstehe bekommst du ein neues Bike, also alles neue,jungfräuliche Teile?! Da würde ich persönlich rein gar nix ändern, ausser dir passt der Sattel nicht oder der Vorbau sagt dir überhaupt nicht zu. Ich würde erstmal alles rocken und wenn es kaputt ist kannst du es immernoch wechseln.Spar dir erstmal das Geld für die Bikeparkbesuche und den Sprit den du auf dem weg dorthin verfährst oder evtl noch Schutzkleidung die dir fehlt.
Mach dann mal ein Bild wenn es da ist UND feine Sache das du dir ein Flatline geholt hast


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2011)

Das einzige, was ich ändern würde, wäre, gleich einen breiteren Lenker einzubauen.


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

ja noch alles neu und jungfräulich haste recht.. okay erstmal runterrocken und ausprobiern? Was mich noch imens stört ist diese Park was hinter dem Flatline steh..  ich finde NICHTS darüber.. Flatline FR, WC, Pro alles kann man nachlesen nur nich über das Park.. der Verkäufer hat mir verklickert is was nich so häufiges, gibts ca 25 mal in Deutschland. Kann ich janich wirklich dran glauben.. Schutzausrüstung hab ich noch garnich das kann ich mir erst kaufen wenn ich das bike hab aber ich werde aufjedenfall ein bild reinstelln...


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

Breiter Lenker?  ich hab mir da soo in der Richtung Atlas was vorgestellt..


----------



## Nasum (26. Mai 2011)

Bei Bikeaction findest du es sofort.Keine Bange das Park gibt es wirklich

http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/...ain-details.tpl&product_id=166&category_id=17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (26. Mai 2011)

jo atlas,boobar etc.
ob ich nochmal ne hope an ein bike schrauben würde???ich glaub nicht!!
das rad gehört ja nicht zu den leichtesten und wenn was im argen ist schau einfach ein bisschen rum was bei den teilen gewichtstechnisch geht,macht ein freund von mir auch so.es muß ja nicht immer highend sein.


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

jaa das es das gibt das weis ich, ich habs ja auch schon gefahren aber ich kann nich glauben was er da gequatscht hat... 25 mal in deutschland niemals!  das ist doch ein Produckt was jeder kaufen kann und sehr teuer ist es jetzt auch nich..  ich denke das iat unsinn was der gesagt hat..


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

stimmt schon highend ist nicht das wichtigste, wie gesagt.. mir ist wichtig " KANN ICH ES AUCH AUSNUTZEN" bringt mir die Highendbrems iwrklich was außer das sie sehr geil ausschaut..


----------



## Nasum (26. Mai 2011)

Weiss ich doch das du das auch weisst aber zu der Stückzahl kann ich nix sagen, ruf mal bei Bikeaction an und frag mal, die können dir das bestimmt sagen. Das würde ich jetzt mal machen...ich wäre an deiner Stelle jetzt Neugierig.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2011)

Ist doch schei..egal, wie oft es das Ding gibt !
Außerdem gibt es von Rocky immer wieder Editionen, von denen es immer nur 25 weltweit gibt. Wäre also nix besonderes.


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Weiss ich doch das du das auch weisst aber zu der Stückzahl kann ich nix sagen, ruf mal bei Bikeaction an und frag mal, die können dir das bestimmt sagen. Das würde ich jetzt mal machen...ich wäre an deiner Stelle jetzt Neugierig.





ich bin schon neugierig seit dem er gesagt hat es wäre nicht so oft in deutschland geordert worden  wär ja was cooles wenn man was hat was nich jeder besitzt  Aber ich liebe mein Flatty jetzt schoon


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist doch schei..egal, wie oft es das Ding gibt !
> Außerdem gibt es von Rocky immer wieder Editionen, von denen es immer nur 25 weltweit gibt. Wäre also nix besonderes.




naja wo de recht hast haste recht... hauptsache ich hab mein bike  aber interessiern tuts mich schon...


----------



## Spitfire77 (26. Mai 2011)

wenn wir schon mal dabei sind =) wie oft gibt es eigentlich das flatline se ???


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

Spitfire77 schrieb:


> wenn wir schon mal dabei sind =) wie oft gibt es eigentlich das flatline se ???




wasn se?? das hab ich ja noch nie gehört 

 muss mich verbessern jetzt kenn ich es geiles teil die farbe ist ja voll porno...


----------



## Spitfire77 (26. Mai 2011)

http://www.haggs.nu/catalog/images/Rocky flatlinese_frame_09.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

schick schick  hast so eins?? man da bin ich ja neidisch   meins is nur grün  ich finde die Farbkombinationen um einiges besser als bei den neuen modellen...


----------



## Spitfire77 (26. Mai 2011)

ja hab ich =) ist auch schon fertig!das mit den farben ist immer geschmacksache,dem einen gefällts dem anderen nicht und allen kannst es sowieso nicht recht machen he he....einem selber muss es passen,das man zufrieden ist.
werde demnächst mal paar fotos posten sobald ich sie von der fotografin kriege ;o)


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

Respond DH? sieht ja eig nich schlecht aus mal sehn ob der zum bike passt, schwarz oder weis das ist hier die frage.. 

http://www.bikeaction.de/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/RESPOND_DH_4ca351b8d9942.jpg


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

Spitfire77 schrieb:


> ja hab ich =) ist auch schon fertig!das mit den farben ist immer geschmacksache,dem einen gefällts dem anderen nicht und allen kannst es sowieso nicht recht machen he he....einem selber muss es passen,das man zufrieden ist.
> werde demnächst mal paar fotos posten sobald ich sie von der fotografin kriege ;o)



Bin ich mal gespannt  freu mich schon auf tolle pics


----------



## Leatherface 3 (26. Mai 2011)

leute bitte hilfe.

fahre mit ca. 85kilo nackt die blaue fox 40 feder.
13-039-05-060 - <41kg - 54kg - schwarz
13-039-05-061 - 54kg - 68kg - lila
13-039-05-062 - 68kg - 82kg - blau
13-039-05-063 - 82kg - 95kg - grün
13-039-05-064 - 95kg - 109kg - gelb
13-039-05-065 - 109kg - 123kg - orange
13-039-05-066 - 123kg - 137kg - rot

weiß nicht ob ich zu weich unterwegs bin :/
könnte meine blaue gegen eine grüne tauschen, aber hab schiss, das das teil dann viel zu hart ist.


----------



## RockyFlatline (26. Mai 2011)

ich hab mcih jetzt mal bis auf die letzte seite durch gefchst, und es war wirklich nicht einfach  so viele seiten  und ich musste festelln... hier wird viel disskutiert über Gabeln, Pulverbeschichtung, jedes einzelne Gramm, Laufräder, Reifen ect ect ect... ich dachte mir so wow.. ich hab kein blassen schimmer wovon ihr da redet, was das alles für vorteile habn soll wenn man sich ne boxxer anstatt ne marzzochi einbaut, und jeder mach hier sein bike total schick, Puvlerbeschichtung, Selfmadeaufkleber und ja sowas halt..   sehr verwirrend für ein Rookie


----------



## Leatherface 3 (26. Mai 2011)

sooo grade nochmal eingestellt das gerät.

mit dem sag kommt es eigentlich hin...sind immer ca. 3-4 cm.
aber hab gesehen das mein standrohre nicht 203mm rausgucken, sondern ca. 228mm Oo ist das normal? oder soll ich die gabel lieber etwas senken? untere brücke lösen und alles etwas absenken?


----------



## teatimetom (26. Mai 2011)

senken auf 205 mm! oder 208 mm ... aber 228 ist zu viel
untere und obere brücke aufmachen.. dann absenekn
grüsse tom


----------



## Leatherface 3 (26. Mai 2011)

laut fox soll der abstand von der unteren brücke bis zur kante des standrohres genau 176,4mm betragen...ich habe ca. 16,4 cm ... also eindeutig senken? ...lieber nur den einen cm? oder lieber direkt auf 208mm anpassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (26. Mai 2011)

Meine Fresse! Was hier abgeht! Sind schon wieder irgendwo Ferien?!

Fahrt doch eure Karren einfach mal, falls sie laufen. Wir haben Sommer! 

Senk die 40 auf irgendwas zwischen Maximalangabe und Mindestabstand zwischen Casting und Brücke ab. Dann gibts tiefe Front und angenehmeren Lenkwinkel...und ab gehts mit viel Druck und Tempo durch die Anlieger


----------



## RockyFlatline (27. Mai 2011)

jadoch zeit is schon da wetter ist auch geil.. aber kein bike daa   is erst im juli da


----------



## RockyFlatline (27. Mai 2011)

YES Gehalt bekomm      mein Rocky rück immer näher bald kann ich den Berg rocken   oder mir nenn toller lenker kaufen ich bin ja immernoch für den Respond


----------



## Maddes_W (27. Mai 2011)

Von 700 auf 710mm zu wechseln macht in meinen Augen nur bedingt Sinn 

Auch wenn Rise sich um über 1cm und Geo sich wohl etwas unterscheidet...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (27. Mai 2011)

sooo...hab die maße jetzt kontrolliert...brücke zur kante stadnrohr ca. 17,8cm...und "federweg" etwa 208mm.

so aber jetzt das problem:
Die standrohre kommen an meinen lenker -.-* was tun? anderen vorbau,lenker oder die schaft weiter runterkürzen?


----------



## gobo (27. Mai 2011)

runter kürzen auf keinen fall!!
was sagt den das handbuch wieviel cm zwischen den beiden brücken sein soll??
und wieso hat deine boxxer 208mm fw??
wie lang ist den noch das standrohr?? also irgendwo hast du nen wurm drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (27. Mai 2011)

nimm mal die spacer unter der oberen brücke weg und leg diese unter den vorbau,dann sollte es funzen wenn ich das richtig sehe.
du kannst doch auch die untere brücke lösen,oder??und dann alles etwas nach unten setzen!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (27. Mai 2011)

ist ne fox, nichts boxxer...
also habe aufgrund der anleitung von fox die maße geändert...
hatte vorer vom casting zur unteren brücke etwa 23cm...also die ganze geschichte weiter nach unten...und das hab ich jetzt davon -.-* aktuell habe ich etwa 208mm vom casting zur brücke und ca 17,8cm von brücke zur kante vom standrohr...Damit sind die maße aus der fox anleitung besser, aber komme dafür oben nicht mehr klar -.-*
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/08/ger/2008_om_ger.htm


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2011)

@Leatherface: Entscheidend ist letztlich nicht der Abstand vom Casting zur unteren Brücke, sondern der Abstand vom Reifen zur unteren Brücke. Dieser Abstand sollte mindestens etwas mehr als 203mm betragen, damit der Reifen nicht anstoßen kann, wenn die Gabel 100% komprimiert wird.
Du kannst auch mal deine Feder rausmachen und die Gabel voll einfedern. Und halt dann die Brücke knapp drüber justieren.

Das Problem mit dem Vorbau hast du halt einfach, wenn die Gabel so flach eingestellt ist, der Vorbau zu kurz ist und die Gabel oben so weit raussteht.


----------



## Maddes_W (27. Mai 2011)

Außer längerem Vorbau oder die Brücken wieder hochzusetzen machste da nicht viel. Vielleicht kommste mit irgendeinem Lenker besser weg, das wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Steuersatz wäre noch ne Maßnahme, müsstest du nachrechnen.

Doof gelaufen. Deshalb passen die Fox meiner Meinung nach nicht ordentlich ins Flatline...Steuerrohr ist halt saukurz, Steuersatz ist bei dir auch korrekt flach wie es sein sollte und das ganze mit nem 40mm Vorbau funktioniert halt nicht mit den dicken Poserrohren und dem Vorlauf der Brücken.

Mit Boxxer und 43mm Directmount passts bei mir wie Arsch auf Eimer, einfach perfekt


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2011)

Bei meiner Fox damals hat halt ein neuer Lenker her müssen. Mit etwas mehr Kröpfung im Vorbauklemmbereich.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (27. Mai 2011)

neuer lenker kommt bald, vielleicht gehts damit dann besser...jetzt ist erstmal alles beim alten...2 parkbesuchen hats schon gehalten, denke die nächsten auch


----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt noch kein aktuelles Bild aber mich juckts in den finger mein bike hochzuladen


----------



## Edmonton (28. Mai 2011)

@RockyFlatline
Hey, da bekommst Du ja ne fette Kiste. 
Die Rahmenfarbe ist der Hammer. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

danke @ Edmonton  ja freu mich auch schon.. an die farbe musst ich mich erst noch gewöhnen aber ich find sie nun eig sehr geil  is nur  noch dich da schmoll


----------



## qwwq20091 (28. Mai 2011)

Schöne FLATI!!! Viel Spass damit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

mal sehn wie viel spaß ich damit habn werde..  aber ich denk das iwrd echt cool.. bin am überlegen ob ich mir noch nenn zweites kauf in geraumer zeit ..


----------



## Leatherface 3 (28. Mai 2011)

nen schönes 22kilo flackschiff


----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

welches deins? oder meins ich weis ja nich was der hobel wiegt, aber irgendwie ist 18 kilo bei mir hängen geblieben


----------



## Leatherface 3 (28. Mai 2011)

ne deins...
ach nie im leben 18 kilo ^^ stell dich mal auf ca. 20-21 ein 
aber kenne die parts nicht, musste dnn einfach mal aufhängen und gucken was die waage sagt


----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> ne deins...
> ach nie im leben 18 kilo ^^ stell dich mal auf ca. 20-21 ein
> aber kenne die parts nicht, musste dnn einfach mal aufhängen und gucken was die waage sagt



hmm ja okay rein vom optischen kommt das sogar hin mit 20 kilo, ich kanns ja mal wiegen wenns da ist... aber in wie fern merk ich denn den unterschied von 2 kilo?  is für mich alles noch neuland... ich hab gesehn das es hier um gramm geht was man so im forum liest.. warum


----------



## Leatherface 3 (28. Mai 2011)

ach einer sieht es so, der andere so. 
Mach dir keine Sorgen, kommt mir einem 20 kilo panzer genau so schnell runter wie mit einem 16 kilo dh klapprad. Ziemlich wichtig ist ein leichter Laufradsatz und der könnte bei dir vorhanden sein, die felge ist glaube relativ leicht.
Klar merkt man gewichtunterschiede, aber die karrebockt immer, egal ob 18 oder 20 kilo


----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> ach einer sieht es so, der andere so.
> Mach dir keine Sorgen, kommt mir einem 20 kilo panzer genau so schnell runter wie mit einem 16 kilo dh klapprad. Ziemlich wichtig ist ein leichter Laufradsatz und der könnte bei dir vorhanden sein, die felge ist glaube relativ leicht.
> Klar merkt man gewichtunterschiede, aber die karrebockt immer, egal ob 18 oder 20 kilo



Alles klaa  ich hab auf dem Flaty Alex FR32 Disc felgen und Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 FT/ DHR 2.5 RR A.V.reifen drauf .. keine ahnung aber ich denke maxxis sind anfür sich nicht schlecht  genau wie die FR32 felgen  mal sehn was ich damit für erfahrungen mach...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (28. Mai 2011)

zum Laufradsatz gehört Felge+speiche+nabe+nippel(felgenband bzw evtl anderer kleinkram.)
und da gibt es gewaltige unterschiede


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2011)

@Leatherface: nochmal zum Thema Fox 40....schau dir diese Brücken mal an, hatte ich in der Fox: http://www.function-bikes.com/Inertia-Project-Crowns.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (29. Mai 2011)

danke...
schick schick, aber denke nen neuer vorbau fÃ¼r 30â¬ tuts auch erstmal  dann bin ich halt nen cm lÃ¤nger, merkt sicher kaum


----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Leatherface: nochmal zum Thema Fox 40....schau dir diese Brücken mal an, hatte ich in der Fox: http://www.function-bikes.com/Inertia-Project-Crowns.html



WOW krass... passt sowas auch an eine Marzzochi Bomber 888 RCV ??  das ist ja mega geil das ding ...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (29. Mai 2011)

gibts auch für 888 
aber baujahr beachten  http://www.function-bikes.com/Bike-...ce-Crown-Full-Kit/Detailed-product-flyer.html


----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

ahh okay dann muss ich mal schaun was ich fürn bajahr drin hab  is ja echt schnieke das teil..


----------



## Havoc2k (31. Mai 2011)

gibt es eigentlich eine übersicht welche dämpfer alle in das flatline passen ?

grad was vivid air, ccdb, elka und co angeht 

mfg


----------



## Spitfire77 (31. Mai 2011)

soooo leute endlich sind die pic´s von meinem bike fertig =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialized (31. Mai 2011)

Ich seh' nichts :/


----------



## Spitfire77 (31. Mai 2011)

bin gerade erst am abload.de machen =)


----------



## Spitfire77 (31. Mai 2011)




----------



## RockyFlatline (1. Juni 2011)

okayyyyy wie cool es einfach nur auschaut respekt, is ne glatte eins in meine augen...


----------



## dhpucky (1. Juni 2011)

... sehr schick!


----------



## ecbguerilla (1. Juni 2011)

ich verstehe nur nicht,warum truvativ zur descendant kurbel dieses hässliche kettenblatt entwickelt hat...


----------



## gobo (1. Juni 2011)

ich find das zuviel weiss dran ist,ansonsten sehr schön!


----------



## ecbguerilla (1. Juni 2011)

schwarze griffe und feder, dann porno!


----------



## Edmonton (1. Juni 2011)

@Spitfire77
Sehr schön.


----------



## Maddes_W (3. Juni 2011)

Ich würd die LG1+ noch was drehen, optisch ansprechender.

Finds schade das du das kurze Steuerrohr nicht nutzt.

Ansonsten eine schöne Maschine, einfach mal was anderes 


Ach! Woher hast du die Topcap? Ich möchte auch mal eine schöne Topcap, nicht nur den Standardscheiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CQB (4. Juni 2011)

Mein neues Spielzeug  Sattel, Kettenführung, Federgabel müssen noch erneuert werden.


----------



## TheSpecialized (5. Juni 2011)

@CQB: Schönes Rad, alelrdings würde ich den Sattel ersetzen - das blau passt garnet. ^^ 

Hier mal wieder meins:


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juni 2011)

Sieht echt klasse aus das Flatline mit der Shiver!


----------



## Pecoloco (6. Juni 2011)

So. Danke nochmal an Chainreaction für den massiven Deal!


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Juni 2011)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> So. Danke nochmal an Chainreaction für den massiven Deal!



  ....sehr gut,ich hätte es wohl genauso gemacht!


----------



## Pecoloco (6. Juni 2011)

Und nochmal in Action! Es macht sich gut!


----------



## Jendo (6. Juni 2011)

BÄM!
Sehr schönes Bike und Action


----------



## Spitfire77 (6. Juni 2011)

kann ich mich nur anschliessen =)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juni 2011)

Frag mich nicht warum Peco, aber von dir habe ich am aller wenigsten gedacht das du dir ein Rocky kaufst  glaube es war einfach nur so ein Gefühl 

Wenn es dir taugt wünsche ich dir verdammt viel Spaß mit dem Bike 

Geiles Pic!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecoloco (8. Juni 2011)

Chainreactioncycles => 1.299 â¬ inkl. DÃ¤mpfer. Was braucht man da noch fÃ¼r Argumente? HÃ¤tte es nicht getaugt, hÃ¤tte ich es fÃ¼r den Preis oder sogar mehr wieder verkaufen kÃ¶nnen. 

Aber: Ich gebe Dir recht. Ich bin nur wegen des Preises Ã¼ber das Bike gestolpert. Hatte vorher nie im RM-Regal gestÃ¶bert... Eigentlich war ich auf dem Weg zu Transition oder Nukeproof. 

Der Hinterbau des RM ist allerdings Ã¼ber jeden Zweifel erhaben. Geo ist meinem Turner recht Ã¤hnlich. Schwachpunkt: Leider noch immer das Gewicht. Trotz des Kilos weniger zum alten Flatline, spÃ¼rt man das Gewicht noch deutlich... Aber was sollÂ´s. Wozu gibt es leichte Parts?


----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

juhhu mein Flati is da zu nächster woche gibts nenn paar pics  SCHÖÖÖN GRÜÜN is es xD


----------



## Giuliano.B (16. Juni 2011)

Ich will die Tage nach ´nem Dreiviertel Jahr auch endlich mal wieder fahren. Werde bestimmt wie der erste Mensch aufm Fahrrad rumeiern


----------



## Spitfire77 (16. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wirds auch mal wieder zeit für´n bikepark 
neues teil und noch nicht einmal berg runter


----------



## Maddes_W (17. Juni 2011)

Mag man sich nicht vielleicht mal wann wo treffen? Wibe?


----------



## TheSpecialized (17. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ab 10.07. in Winterberg, also Falls wer Bock hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (17. Juni 2011)

Für wie lange? Bist aufm Zeltplatz?


----------



## Spitfire77 (17. Juni 2011)

10.7 hört sich gut an,wollte sowieso mal nach winterberg!
dann müsste ich aber im auto pennen oder 340 km wieder zurück fahren


----------



## TheSpecialized (18. Juni 2011)

Also ich bleibe für 2-3 Tage, je nach dem die Lust steht.^^ 
Ich weiß noch nicht ob wir Zelten werden oder ob wir einfach im Auto pennen... ich würd nochmal bescheid sagen sobald ich mehr weß.  

@Spitfire77: Penn doch besser im Auto.^^


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Juni 2011)

Gestern angefangen es fertig zu machen. Bei dem kack Wetter hätte ich die Sommerreifen garnicht drauf machen müssen ;(


----------



## Spitfire77 (21. Juni 2011)

sehr schönes bike  hätte ich auch gern 
das mit dem wetter ist echt besch.....  wie im april!!!


----------



## el Lingo (21. Juni 2011)

Kaum regnet es mal ein paar Tage, ist wieder alles Mist. Wie gut das Wetter seit März bis jetzt gewesen ist, haben schon wieder alle vergessen...


----------



## Pecoloco (21. Juni 2011)

Wie schön in diesem Forum immer krampfhaft Partei ergriffen wird und sei es für das Wetter  Das Wetter IST schei$$e! Egal, ob es vorher gut war


----------



## Spitfire77 (21. Juni 2011)

deswegen,man gewöhnt sich zu schnell dran


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Juni 2011)

Ich bin seit ´nem Dreiviertel Jahr nichtmehr gefahren und will jetzt unbedingt drauf. Bis Montag solls leider regnen. Gerade jetzt . Deswegen mein ich sch.... Wetter


----------



## Habib (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Was haltet ihr von der Ausstattung und vom Bike allgemein. Ich meine das 2009 Flatline Unlimited. Wie ist es vom Gewicht her?

Ich hab mal gesucht, aber irgendwie keinen aussagekräftigen Bericht oderr ähnliches gefunden.

Nur dieses Datenblatt hab ich im netz gefunden. 

http://www.bikes.com/DATA/BIKE/565_en.pdf

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre froh wenn ich überhaupt fahren könnte...grrr 

Den Mountainstyle kann ich genauso vergessen...










@habib

Seine 20,5kg wird das Teil mindestens haben.Sind ja nicht grade leichte Teile dran inkl. Hammerschmidt


----------



## Nasum (22. Juni 2011)

Schöne Bilder, oben links sieht so nach Deister aus.


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Juni 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, oben links sieht so nach Deister aus.



Genauer gesagt sind 3 der 4 Bilder aus dem Deister


----------



## Nasum (22. Juni 2011)

Ah wusste ich es doch


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Juni 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ah wusste ich es doch



Unsere Trails machen die Runde


----------



## Maddes_W (22. Juni 2011)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Nasum (22. Juni 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Unsere Trails machen die Runde


 

Auf jedenfall, hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht eure Trails zu fahren.Habt ihr echt was geiles gebaut, Respekt dafür und ich komme gerne wieder.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (22. Juni 2011)

Wieviel wiegt eigt der neue 2011er Rahmen?


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Juni 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall, hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht eure Trails zu fahren.Habt ihr echt was geiles gebaut, Respekt dafür und ich komme gerne wieder.




Freut uns zu hören....so langsam stehen auch wieder ein paar Bauaktionen an.



Ich wusste es doch....grade eben hab ich die Mail bekommen das ich eine der 20 Wildcards für den Chatel Mountain Style bekommen habe.Und ich Vollhorst kugel mir praktischerweise 4 Wochen davor die Schulter aus 

Das war das zweite Bewerbungsfoto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Juni 2011)

Eesha schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt eigt der neue 2011er Rahmen?



Da ist doch nix anders als beim 2010er


----------



## Kruste78 (4. Juli 2011)

so, hier mal meins 
andere Pedaln kommen noch, aber ansonsten soweit fertig


----------



## HcRider (4. Juli 2011)

hast du nich meine 40ty gekauft ?


----------



## Kruste78 (4. Juli 2011)

Hey. Ja genau  Top das Teil


----------



## HcRider (4. Juli 2011)

freut mich


----------



## nistu (5. Juli 2011)

Ich könnte ein Flatline der ersten Baureihe in xs bekommen und würde gerne wissen, ob das für eine 173cm große Frau passt oder zu klein ist. Das sind doch 15Zoll oder?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (5. Juli 2011)

kommt auf die schrittlänge an,ich müsste bei meinen 1,72 ein s(16,5") haben!flatline in m ginge auch noch soo gerade.
also in xs finde ich es etwas klein bei deiner grösse!

mfg


----------



## Deleted 200775 (5. Juli 2011)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Da ist doch nix anders als beim 2010er



Mhm, und wieviel wiegt der genau?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Pecoloco (5. Juli 2011)

Was sind denn das für Reifen auf Deinem, Kruste78?


----------



## Kruste78 (5. Juli 2011)

Das sind Conti Digga.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. Juli 2011)

leute ich rast gleich aus.
mein Roco TST R wird imer lauter -.-* und heute ist das maß voll. er schurzt und PFEIFT beim stärkerer belastung ! was ist da los? früher war er nicht so laut, glaube.

Erste vermutung war die luft im behälter, aber das passt alles.
Es fühlt sich an als würd er innen "schleifen", und beim ausfedern pfeift er sich aus -.-*
kann man selber nachschauen oder direkt zum service?


----------



## teatimetom (7. Juli 2011)

schleift deine feder evtl? 
richte mal die feder neu aus , oder am besten bau die feder mal aus , dann den dämpfer wieder ein und teste die eigenschaften .
ansonsten dämpfer defekt und ein fall für den service ... ggf luftdruck checken im agb
grüsse tom


----------



## Ikonoklast (7. Juli 2011)

Schau auch mal ob  der Ausgleichsbehälter fest ist. Meiner war lose, das hat dem Dämpfer den Rest gegeben. Zum Glück =)


----------



## Nasum (8. Juli 2011)

Ja der Roco, meiner macht genau solche Geräusche wie du beschrieben hast und ich weiss auch nicht woran es liegt, ich habe ihn ausgebaut, die Feder nochmal geprüft und den Luftdruck auch aber er hört sich immernoch so an...ich hab mich damit abgefunden und warte noch bis zum Okt/Nov und dann kommt was neues.Servicen lass ich ihn nicht, da pack ich noch ein wenig Geld drauf und dann bekomm ich einen neuen.Falls du doch den Fehler findest lass uns es Wissen.


----------



## CQB (9. Juli 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> leute ich rast gleich aus.
> mein Roco TST R wird imer lauter -.-* und heute ist das maß voll. er schurzt und PFEIFT beim stärkerer belastung ! was ist da los? früher war er nicht so laut, glaube.
> 
> Erste vermutung war die luft im behälter, aber das passt alles.
> ...



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem ... hab dann die Feder etwas mehr vorgespannt, dann war es weg.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (9. Juli 2011)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufrechter (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo Flatline-Gemeinde, 
möchte mein Flatline demnächst zum Verkauf inserieren....
Kann mir einer sagen, ob die Rahmengröße 42 der Größe "M" entspricht ?

Ein Bild vom Rad ist im Anhang, hab keine Anhnung wie ich es im Text einfüge......

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Pecoloco (11. Juli 2011)

Ein paar Updates.


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Juli 2011)

Sehr gut, nur die alte Boxxer taugt mir drinnen nicht, aber den Rahmen hätte ich auch sehr gerne...


----------



## Pecoloco (11. Juli 2011)

Ich würde ja auch was fetteres verbauen, aber leider geht das Ding echt gut und einfach nicht kaputt


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Juli 2011)

Ja Standardproblem, deswegen war ich auch so froh, dass der Roco kaputt gegangen ist. Der ging zwar nie wirklich gut, aber naja...


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. Juli 2011)

Meins mal in Bewegung


----------



## Deleted 66735 (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Weiss jemand ob es das Flatline mit 2012 auch in dem MATT SCHWARZ alias Thomas Vanderham EDITION als Rahmen oder Komplettbike geben wird !?
Das Teil ist echt G... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Danke Peter


----------



## CQB (16. Juli 2011)

Das wird soweit ich weis die Special Edition von 2012, demnach JA.
Hab ich aber nur aus unsicheren Quellen.

Greez


----------



## Trail-flow (20. Juli 2011)

Seit letzen Sonntag bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Flatline. 
Leider passt das Wetter bisher nicht, aber die paar Treppen die es bisher gesehen hat waren sehr vielversprechend  Jetzt muss es nur noch abgestimmt werden 

Bilder sind in meinem Profil, da ich zu doof bin diese hier im Post einzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecoloco (21. Juli 2011)

Dieses, oder? Ich war mal so frei...


----------



## Trail-flow (21. Juli 2011)

Ja das ist es, Danke


----------



## Leatherface 3 (26. Juli 2011)

wo bekomme ich ersatzteile fürs Flatline Pro 09? mir ist der Bolzen an der Schwinge gebrochen -.-


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2011)

Entschuldige die Frage, aber kriegt man das nicht selber raus ?
Bikeaction wäre eine Anlaufstelle. http://www.bikeaction.de/


----------



## coma1976 (26. Juli 2011)

habe das sommerwetter am we genutzt...





[/URL][/IMG]

da im nebel is irgendwo der brocken....


----------



## stefan RMB81 (27. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich habe noch einen Gutschein Ã¼ber 100,-â¬ fÃ¼r den Bikepark Winterberg. Diesen kann ich leider nicht einlÃ¶sen und wÃ¼rde ihn deswegen zum Preis von 75,-â¬ verkaufen. Der Gutschein ist laut Absprache mit dem Park noch gÃ¼ltig. 

Ich hoffe das ich hier GlÃ¼ck habe, denn ich fÃ¤nde es schade wenn er ungenutzt bleibt. 
Als Rocky Fahrer wÃ¤re es mir natÃ¼rlich am liebsten wenn ihn jemand mit einem "anstÃ¤ndigen" Bike einlÃ¶sen wÃ¼rde ;-)!

Also wer Interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden.

GrÃ¼Ãe
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (27. Juli 2011)

Was heisst denn nach Absprache noch gültig? Ist der quasi abgelaufen?


----------



## stefan RMB81 (27. Juli 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Was heisst denn nach Absprache noch gültig? Ist der quasi abgelaufen?


 
Ich habe ihn Weihnachten 2009 geschenkt und deswegen beim Bikepark nachgefragt bevor ich ihn verkaufe. 
So dreist einen abgelaufenen Gutschein zu verkaufen bin ich dann doch nicht.

Also wenn du Interesse hast kannst du ihn gerne bekommen, er ist definitiv gültig! 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Trail-flow (27. Juli 2011)

Servus Flatliner,
in meinem Flatline ist eine 400er Feder (RS Vivid 4.1) verbaut. Ich wiege fahrfertig um die 66kg. Was würdet ihr mir für eine Feder empfehlen?
Da das mein erstes Coil Fahrwerk ist, bin ich mir nicht, ob das so sein soll wie es ist ..  zur Zeit habe ich das Gefühl, dass es im Vergleich zur super sahningen MZ 66 etwas straff ist

Vielleichtz habt ihr ja ein paar Vorschläge 
Grüße


----------



## dragon-777 (27. Juli 2011)

Trail-flow schrieb:


> Servus Flatliner,
> in meinem Flatline ist eine 400er Feder (RS Vivid 4.1) verbaut. Ich wiege fahrfertig um die 66kg. Was würdet ihr mir für eine Feder empfehlen?
> Da das mein erstes Coil Fahrwerk ist, bin ich mir nicht, ob das so sein soll wie es ist ..  zur Zeit habe ich das Gefühl, dass es im Vergleich zur super sahningen MZ 66 etwas straff ist
> 
> ...



Servus, 

würde mal auf 300lbs tippen  die 400er ist auf jeden Fall zuviel. Mal den Sag gemenssen?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (28. Juli 2011)

hab bepackt etwa 88 kilo und ne 450er inne. denke 300 wird für dich optimal sein


----------



## Trail-flow (28. Juli 2011)

servus und danke. Ich werde dann eine 300er bestellen und Bericht erstatten...


----------



## Maddes_W (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute den RC4 gegen einen Stoy getauscht.
Bin ihn zwar erst kurz auf Asphalt und ein paar Treppen gerollt, kann aber jetzt schon sagen das zwischen den 2 Dämpfern ein ziiiemlich deftiger Unterschied liegt. Der Stoy ist so unfassbar sensibel, allerdings scheint er mir recht weich auf der empfohlenen Härte. Ich bin gespannt wie er sich macht, vorweg bin ich schonmal sehr optimistisch


----------



## Trail-flow (30. Juli 2011)

Schön wenn man das Geld für einen Stoy hat  ich bleib erst mal beim Vivid, gezwungener Maßen  aber cool das du in das Vergnügen einen Bos fahren zu können kommst. 

Heute hat das Wetter das erste mal seitdem ich es habe gepasst. Da es heute etwas kurzfristik war, blieb nur der Ausflug in die Stadt: viele Treppen zum pushen, einspringen oder zum "gappen", reichlich Mauern zum droppen und einige wenige Sprünge zum fliegen. 

Mein Erser Eindruck war, wow trotz der 18,6kg sehr wenig (S Rahmen und 1,73cm Fahrer). Ist das Vorderrad erst mal oben (was mit dem kurzen Sattelrohr sehr schwe ist), kann man damit super wheelen ... 

Nach einigen Treppen und Step downs (durchaus auch was größeres) war ich mir endgültig sicher: einfach nur porno. Die gabel arbeitet sehr sensibel. Das eine Gabel bei jeder Stufe einer Treppe ein- und wieder ausfedert, war mir neu. Meine Luftfeder Fox Gabeln sind da wesendlich "schwerfälliger". 

Weiterhin ist mir die hohe Steifigkeit des Rahmens aufgefallen. Wahnsinn wie wenig der sich bei verkoksten Landungen nach einigen Metern airtime verwindet. Wenn ich da an mein Enduro denke, ohje 

Ich könnte jetzt stundenlang weiter machen, aber ihr wisst ja wovon ich rede 

Zwischendurch habe ich mir noch eine 300er Feder bestellt. Heute hat es mit der 400er anz gut funktioniert, aber mal sehen wie es mit der weicheren wird. Etwas unsensibel ist mit der Hinterbau eben schon, wobei es bei etwas dickeren Dingern schon die vierhunderter sein darf.

Gruß


----------



## Maddes_W (30. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit 78kg nackig 350 im RC4 gefahren und jetzt sogar nur 325 im Stoy (wobei das vermutlich nochmal auf 350 korrigiert werden muss).

Glaub mir: soft geht der Hinterbau noch viel viel viel viel VIEL besser und geiler


----------



## Ikonoklast (1. August 2011)

ich fahre bei 75kg eine 350er Feder. Dafür aber auch recht viel Druckstufe. Hinterrad klebt in allen Lebenslagen am Boden. Unglaubliche Verbesserung gegenüber Roco. Als hätte ich einen komplett neuen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (1. August 2011)

War gestern erstmals mit dem Stoy unterwegs. 325 bei 78kg nackig. Geht wie die Sau. Der ist so unfassbar sahnig und spricht auf alles an, passt perfekt zu den Bügeleigenschaften vom Flatline.

Geilstes Teil ever!


War gestern wer mit nem weissen Flatline inkl MZ 888 WC in Willingen der hier aktiv ist?


----------



## Cuberius (1. August 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 78kg nackig 350 im RC4 gefahren [...]
> 
> Glaub mir: soft geht der Hinterbau noch viel viel viel viel VIEL besser und geiler



Warum fährst du nackt Fahrrad?


----------



## Maddes_W (3. August 2011)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Warum fährst du nackt Fahrrad?



Weil ichs kann 





Update:
Sextoy & 40
Felgen sind auch anders...nieder mit dem Leichtbau!!


----------



## dragon-777 (3. August 2011)

Bin auch wieder dabei. Nach dem ersten Flatline in M, jetzt mal L mit kurzem Vorbau und Vivid stall Roco.
Sattel kommt noch in schwarz, ebenso Sattelklemme und Speichennippel, Ti-Feder, Stahlflexleitungen in silber.


----------



## GM210 (4. August 2011)

Die beiden letzten sind super  Richtig gut.


----------



## matze24 (7. August 2011)

mal ne Frage Ich will mir eine 30,8 Sattelstütze kaufen, habe aber einen   Rahmen der ein 30,9 Durchmesser hat.Seht Ihr da ein Problem?


----------



## FrozenSmoke (7. August 2011)

Also ich fahr auch ne Stütze mit 30,8 mm und hatte noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Kotoko (8. August 2011)

@ matze24: wenn es um die 30,8mm Thomson Elite Sattelstütze geht die man derzeit bei Chainreaction für ~50 Euro bekommt dann kann ich dich beruhigen - die passt Problemlos


----------



## stolennick (11. August 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Bin jetzt auch seit Anfang des Jahres stolzer Besitzer eines Flatties Baujahr 2008.
Ich habe allerdings auch das Problem mit dem Spiel im Dämpfer. Das geht mir nun so auf den Zeiger, dass ich endlich was gescheites machen muss.
Die Schrauben sind nicht locker, die hab ich testweise mal sehr fest angezogen, aber das hats nicht gebracht. Es sieht auch so aus, das ich da keine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Dämpfer bekomme.
Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt einen anderen Dämpfer als den DHX 5 Coil zuzulegen, allein schon deswegen, weil der unbedingt einen Service braucht und ich in der Zeit noch fahren will. 
Deswegen:
Bekommt man die passenenden Buchsen für den Dämpfer wirklich nur irgendwo als Spezialanfertigung? Beim googeln bin ich weder schlauer noch fündig geworden. Lagersatz ist auch schon auf dem Weg. 
Ich hab mir auch ne Sixpack Nailer II eingebaut, funzt auch alles Prima, es sieht aber aus als würds nich richtig passen weil sie zu kurz ist. Ist das Schlimm? Ich mein die Klemmung hält sie ja dort, wo sie sein soll.
Kann man sonst noch was machen?

Besten Dank fürs Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (13. August 2011)

Die Buchsen für Fox & MZ sind so oder so gleich. Welchen Dämpfer hast du denn ins Auge gefasst? Hast du mal gecheckt ob die Feder fest bzw leicht vorgespannt ist? Spiel im Hinterbau ist wohl ein leicht obligatorisches Problem...leider 

Nailer 2 ist was kurz ja, geht aber trotzdem ohne Probleme. Hatte auch die Nailer 1 die war was länger, da werden sie Sixpack-Menschen einfach noch Gewicht optimiert haben


----------



## Kotoko (13. August 2011)

Da es ja scheinbar ´nen akuten Mangel an Flatys mit Singlecrown Gabel gibt hier mal meins: 








Sattelstütze wird noch gekürzt, neue Bremsscheiben sind noch in Planung, aber sonst isses jetz mal fertig (vorerst  )


----------



## Edmonton (14. August 2011)

@Kotoko
Ok, hier meins mit Singlecrown.


----------



## stolennick (14. August 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Die Buchsen für Fox & MZ sind so oder so gleich. Welchen Dämpfer hast du denn ins Auge gefasst? Hast du mal gecheckt ob die Feder fest bzw leicht vorgespannt ist? Spiel im Hinterbau ist wohl ein leicht obligatorisches Problem...leider
> 
> Nailer 2 ist was kurz ja, geht aber trotzdem ohne Probleme. Hatte auch die Nailer 1 die war was länger, da werden sie Sixpack-Menschen einfach noch Gewicht optimiert haben



Wenns passt würde ich mal gerne den Vivid Air ausprobieren. Das sollte er ja, wenn ich das hier richtig gelesen hab.

Die Feder hab ich schon mal leicht, mal richtig fest vorgespannt. Wie auch jede Schraube sonst im Rahmen. 
Ich wollte es die Tage eh nochmal zerlegen, die Boxxer braucht schon wieder neue Dichtungen...  Dann mach ich halt mal alles.
Wenn ich was finde, mit dem ich das Spiel beseitigen kann sag ich bescheid. 

@ Edmonton: Wirklich wunderschön  Daumen hoch!


----------



## Maddes_W (16. August 2011)

Die 40 gefiel mir nicht. Ich weiss damit mag ich allein auf weiter Flur stehen aber das Ding ging einfach gar nicht klar...

Boxxer weg, also was tun? "Günstig" andere Gabel ergaunern:

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/595/p8162259small.jpg

BAM! Carbon und Titan überall 



Ich möchte übrigens meinen 77 Designz Vorbau gerne tauschen gegen einen anderen Directmount in schwarz. Der Vorbau ist wie neu und funktioniert super, nur geht der leider nicht an den Standrohren vorbei...oder warens die Tauchrohre? alles so verwirrend 

Wer was in schwarz hat, 50-55mm: immer anbieten 
Würd mich freuen wenn er in der "Familie" bleibt


EDIT:
Mit Thomson X4 als übergang


----------



## Leatherface 3 (16. August 2011)

oh verdammt *_* ein traum wirklich !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (16. August 2011)

top mopped!


----------



## Edmonton (16. August 2011)

@stolennick
Danke 

@Maddes_W
Hammer


----------



## Maddes_W (16. August 2011)

Danke 

Aber fahren muss man auch den Karren noch selber und da ist wohl der Mensch das schwächste Glied in der Performance-Kette im Moment 


Edmonton: Was wiegt dein Flati? Ich überdenke noch einen S Rahmen für mich für Freeride-Touren bzw meine Freundin fürn Park aufzubauen, bin aber echt skeptisch ob ich den Alublock irgendwo hochstrampeln möchte.


----------



## Edmonton (16. August 2011)

@Maddes_W
Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht. Mit gut über 20Kg werde ich dabei sein.
Es sind ja nicht gerade leichte Teile verbaut.
Dank Hammerschmidt kann man schon Freeride Touren machen. Deswegen will ich sie noch dran lassen.


----------



## chainlessDan (22. August 2011)

[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-11130298/IMG_0186.jpg.html]
	

[/URL]


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (23. August 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Die 40 gefiel mir nicht. Ich weiss damit mag ich allein auf weiter Flur stehen aber das Ding ging einfach gar nicht klar...
> 
> Boxxer weg, also was tun? "Günstig" andere Gabel ergaunern:
> 
> ...


echt richtig geiles teil  ... p.s. es sind die standrohre


----------



## CQB (23. August 2011)

Neu sind:

Bremsen: Code 5
Lenker: Nukeproof
Vorbau: Nukeproof
Sattel: Nukeproof
Griffe: Nukeproof


----------



## Maddes_W (23. August 2011)

Danke 

Habe jetzt auch einen schwarzen 50mm Sunline Directmount. Optisch super, Variabilität in der Höhe auch...jetzt ist es echt unfassbar gut zu fahren!

Aber mal ehrlich:
JEDER der Boxxer fährt sollte sich einen 77 Designz Vorbau zulegen. Man merkt erst wieder wenn man andere Directmounts fährt wie unglaublich genial die Dinger sind. Da flext gar nix beim harten beschleunigen!



Die Nukeproof Parts sind nice! Ich mag die Sättel


----------



## Flame-Blade (24. August 2011)

In PDS







Und hier nochmal ein wenig Anti-Action was für mich die Saison beendet hat

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15703


----------



## Nasum (24. August 2011)

Sehr geil und schöne Kulisse.In einem solchen Steinfeld geht das ja als Tarnlook durch.Es sieht staubig aus, du hast anscheinend bestes Wetter gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (24. August 2011)

Die ersten 1-2 Tage war es noch ein wenig regnerisch.Danach nur noch Sonne,Hitze und Staub 

Da ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr aufs Rad steige bin ich schon am überlegen das Flatty zu verkaufen obwohl es wirklich schön lief in PDS


----------



## Maddes_W (24. August 2011)

Mein Beileid! Kacke das jetzt beide Schultern durch sind...

Flati verkaufen, ein bisl drüber nachgedacht habe ich vor kurzem auch. Einfach mal wieder was neues und vorallem hab ich so dämliches Spiel im Hinterbau 

Aber im Grunde geht das Teil wie Sau und ist ein ordentlicher Panzer!


----------



## MrFaker (24. August 2011)

flame blade bei dem großen sprung, bevor dein kugelgelenk raussprang, hattest du aber auch ganz schön übergewicht nach vorne?!


----------



## Flame-Blade (24. August 2011)

Gut kombiniert Watson 

Hab mir das Teil einfach nicht genau vorher angeguckt und hab gedacht wenn alles inkl. dem großen Step Up vorher passt sollte der Speed stimmen.Hab sogar noch 2x die Bremse vorher angetippt.Naja war ein steiler Dirtkicker mit steilerer Landung.Wenn man nun 2-3m hinter die Landung schießt ist man mit dem Winkel natürlich frontlastig.Dadurch ist ja erst die Schulter rausgesprungen


----------



## Deleted 200775 (28. August 2011)

Hat schon jemand die neuene 2012er Flatlines gesehen?
Ich finde sie designmäßig nicht besonders aufregend.. das WC geht mMn noch aber der Pro und das Park sind richtig häßlich!
Das Frameset in Mattschwarz jedoch ist richtig richtig scharf 

Jedoch frage ich mich warum Rocky Mountain jetzt auch beim WC Modell auf Sram umgstiegen sind, find ich persönlich sehr schade 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Peterinho (28. August 2011)

Hi @ all, ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand einen 2010er oder 2011er (sind ja baugleich) Flatline Frame mit einem Cane Creek Double Barrel Dämpfer hat und mir sagen kann welche Buchsen ich für den Dämpfer brauche. Und ob ich da diese Spacer die für den Vivid drin sind noch brauche oder mir andere für den Double Barrel holen muss. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Havoc2k (29. August 2011)

kann mir mal bitte einer n tipp geben was ich bei 125kg denn für eine feder brauchen würde ? dämpferlänge 241mm 

mfg


----------



## Leatherface 3 (29. August 2011)

denke eine 550-600er würde passen :/ fahre bei um die 90 Kilo (mit voll Kleidung) ein weiches Setup mit einer 450er


----------



## löckchen/bmxtb (5. September 2011)

Wolte mal fragen was ein Rocky mountain  flatline 2009 für einen sattelstützendurchmesser hat und welche innenlagerbreite?
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (5. September 2011)

30,9 & 83mm


----------



## rockyoernie (6. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140602252106?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

bissle werbung in eigener sache


----------



## JOGA72 (7. September 2011)

schaut mal hier:

Rocky Mountain Flatline Park grün - neu - für 2.490Euro 

http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Rocky-Mountain-Flatline-Park1


----------



## spacehamster (9. September 2011)

Eesha schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die neuene 2012er Flatlines gesehen?
> Ich finde sie designmäßig nicht besonders aufregend.. das WC geht mMn noch aber der Pro und das Park sind richtig häßlich!
> Das Frameset in Mattschwarz jedoch ist richtig richtig scharf
> 
> ...



Seh ich alles 100% genau gleich. Aber sagen wir's so, da das Blackout-Frameset ohnehin tausendmal besser aussieht als die WC/Park/Pro-Rahmen und das WC jetzt Sram draufhat, halt einfach Rahmen kaufen und selber aufbauen. Trag mich schwer mit dem Gedanken, nächstes Jahr das Sparschwein zu knacken und genau das zu tun.


----------



## Pecoloco (10. September 2011)

"Kleines" Update - Manitou Dorado. Wiegt jetzt erstaunliche 17,8 kg. Hätte auf mehr getippt.


----------



## Maddes_W (10. September 2011)

NICE! Dorado kommt gut  Tolle Gabel! Bist du zufrieden?
Ich finde der Lenker stört optisch ein wenig.

Du bist unter 18 mit dem Aufbau? Vielleicht sollte ich meine Karre doch mal wiegen...habe immer Angst im Moment der Wahrheit einen gewichtsbezogenen Wutanfall zu bekommen, weil das Teil Unmengen Geld verschlungen hat und trotzdem noch sackschwer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecoloco (10. September 2011)

Also der Lenker kommt selbstverständlich demnächst runter  Zufrieden kann ich noch nicht bestätigen, da meine Schulter momentan im Eimer ist... 

Das mit dem Gewicht kenne ich. Bisher hab ich mich auch nie getraut... Deswegen war ich positiv überrascht...


----------



## ElbCoastOllsen (11. September 2011)

Moin!

Hat jemand vielleicht ein Schaltauge für ein Flatline von 2008?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (12. September 2011)

schau mal bei hibike, die haben das im sortiment


----------



## swissOZ (13. September 2011)

Was fuer eine Rahmengroesse fuers Flatline empfehlt Ihr bei 1.80 und 100kg? Tendiere generell auf grosse Bikes. Ist das L die richtige Wahl? Einsatz ist eher Freeride als Downhill. Danke m


----------



## Leatherface 3 (13. September 2011)

denke M würde dir am besten passen. Andere Größen wären geschmackssache. Verkaufe Grad ein rahmen, also falls interesse, mach ich hiermit mal kurz werbung


----------



## Maddes_W (13. September 2011)

M!

War heute wer in Winterberg mit seiner Karre?


----------



## spacehamster (14. September 2011)

Ist wahrscheinlich ne dämliche Frage jetzt gleich hinterdrein, aber würdet ihr bei 1.84m auch noch ein M nehmen, wenn der Verwendungszweck eher Richtung FR tendiert? Ich dachte eigentlich immer, die Rockys haben tendenziell nicht soo grosse Rahmen.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (14. September 2011)

auch ein M, bin genau so groß und komme gut damit klar. Die spannen de rRahmengrößen sind groß. Die rahmen fallen meines errachtens normal bis etwas größer/länger aus. Kann aber auch täuschen. würde bis 1,78-1,90m Noch M fahren .. der rest wäre halt geschmackksache. einfach mal ein paar probesitzen


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. September 2011)

ich fahre ein "S"-Rahmen und bin 1,89 groß.
Fahre damit aussließlich DH. 
Eins steht fest: Berg hoch werde ich freiwillig mit dem Rad nicht fahren xD


----------



## Leatherface 3 (14. September 2011)

ein gutes beispiel. andere fahren bei 1,75 ein L .. also jeder wie er möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spacehamster (14. September 2011)

Tja, Probefahren ist halt so ne Sache. Wenn's hier gleich um die Ecke nen RM-Händler gäbe, würd ich da eh jede Woche irgendwas testen gehen, bis ich Hausverbot hab, hrhr. Mal schauen, aber so wie sich das von euch anhört, ist wohl ein M das Vernünftigste, zu gross/schwer/träge will ich das Ding ja auch nicht haben.

@canyOn, coole Pics übrigens.


----------



## Maddes_W (15. September 2011)

Also im Vergleich zum M Summum ist mein M Flatline echt lang was den Reach betrifft. Der eine mags, der andere nicht.

Habe meine Karre in Winterberg mal gewogen. Mit dick Dreck 18,2
Voll gut, hätte gedacht wäre noch schwerer


----------



## Deleted 200009 (17. September 2011)

ich frage mich wie ihr die so leicht bekommt meins liiegt bei 19.8 kg


----------



## Spitfire77 (17. September 2011)

Bin 1,85 m und fahre L =) passt gut soweit


----------



## Duddel__ (18. September 2011)

HI,

hab mal sone Frage, wie lang muss die Bremsleitung bei einem 09er Flatline sein?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (18. September 2011)

mongobongo schrieb:


> ich frage mich wie ihr die so leicht bekommt meins liiegt bei 19.8 kg



das frage ich mich auch immer  glaube unsere sind ausgegossen ^^ meins wiegt 19,3 mit einigen leichten teilen...ein kilo läst sich sicher noch rausholen, aber teuer teuer


----------



## Maddes_W (18. September 2011)

19,3? Wo bringst du die denn unter?!


----------



## Deleted 200009 (19. September 2011)

ich denke mit titan feder und leichtem lrs binn ich auch so um die 19 kg 



mit blei im rahmen ist das fahrgefühl viel besser =)=)=)


----------



## Maddes_W (19. September 2011)

Ich mach nachher mal eine Teileliste...irgendwie kann ich das kaum glauben, weil soooo mega leichte Teile fahre ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (19. September 2011)

Da ist er nochmal

Die 18,2 waren mit Sixpack Icon, anderen Griffen und vorn einem Muddy Mary Performance.

Mit aktuellem Trockensetup dürften es somit 18,0 sein.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (19. September 2011)

das ist mein Hobel

Rahmen: Flatline Pro 09 Gr. M
Dämpfer: MZ roco TST R , NukeProof Titanfeder 450x3"
Gabel: Fox 40 Rc 2
Bremsen: Saint
Shifter: Saint
Schaltwerk: Saint
Lenker: Pro Answer Taper 780mm / neu
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Steuersatz: FSA
Stütze: Race Face Diaboulus
Sattel: Ritchey / neuwertig
Kurbel: Truvativ Descedent / Neuwertig
Kettenführung: e13
Felgen: Sixpack Resindent / Neuwertig
Speichen: DT Supercomp / Neweuertig
Speichennippel: DT Alu, rot / Neuwertig
Nabe front: Hope Pro 2 20mm, rot / Neuwertig
Nabe rear: Hope Pro 2 150mm / 12mm Steclkachse,
Felgenband: Schwalbe

--> um die 19,3 Kg. Länger nicht gewogen

Pedale, Stütze und Sattel würden nochmal gut was bringen. denk dann 18,,5 kg irgendwo in dem Bereich


----------



## Maddes_W (19. September 2011)

Titan in der 40? Lenker, Vorbau, Reifen, Kettenführung, Bremse geht sicher noch gut was. Sitzkram auch, Pedale erkenn ich nicht.

Aber 800g aus Pedale, Sattel & Stütze halte ich für Bullshit


----------



## Leatherface 3 (19. September 2011)

600 gramm kann ich mit Pedale,stütze und sattel sparen.
Titan ist in der fox,
Dann kann ich das felgenband noch rausreißen.

800g sind noch bezahlbar und gut umzusetzen. Alles was drunter geht, wird mir einfach zu unnütz teuer.


----------



## Duddel__ (19. September 2011)

kann mir nicht eben jemand sagen wie Lang die Bremsleitung sein muss ?


----------



## Maddes_W (19. September 2011)

Auch 600g aus Pedale, Stütze, Sattel wird haarig oder nicht?

was ist mit 180er Rotor hinten und leichterer Kettenführung? Das ist doch sicher so eine "billig" e13 mit Stahlplatte und dann nichtmal Bash


Duddel:
Keine Ahnung, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (19. September 2011)

ändern wollte ich, falls der rahmen nächste sasion noch gefahren wird:

Pedale
Stütze
Sattel
Vorbau
(Kefü)
(dämpfer)

Meine Aktuellen Pedalen wiegen etwas über 600g das Paar. Genau wie mein Sattel + stütze. was wiegen gute leichte pedalen, ca. 300 g (icon oder superstar)? stütze und sattel bekomme ich auch auf etwa 300g (KCNC+slr) ... ist ein ersparnis von +- 600g

will keinen exessiven Leichtbau betreiben, das bringt bei dem schweren rahmen eher weniger


----------



## Maddes_W (19. September 2011)

300g Pedale? Dann aber wohl keine Alus...und MG wird garantiert teuer 
Alu Icon bist du mit ca 450g dabei

Aber beim Sitz kannste wirklich noch derb sparen. Ist das der Streem Comp? Der wiegt doch gute 300g oder? Da biste mit der Diabolus ja noch dicke über 600g vermutlich.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (19. September 2011)

gibt doch zig pedals alu und ti achse, oder MG und ti .. aber trau den dinger nicht  alles viel zu weich, selbst meine schweren stahltrter sind schon angebrochen :/

Ja glaube der müsste das sein. Dieser Standart sitz. Glaube kam etwas über 600g für stütze+sattel. Da kann man gut was rausholen.


----------



## Ikonoklast (19. September 2011)

meins. Gewicht weiß ich nicht, an der Sattelstütze und an der Gabel könnte ich noch Gewicht sparen, ansonsten ist ziemlich ausgereizt. 17,9KG im Moment. Hätte gerne einen leichten Rahmen mitlerweile, weil die Trails zum größten Teil zu flach für das Rad sind.


----------



## Maddes_W (22. September 2011)

Hat hier eigentlich mal irgendwer den Lenkwinkel seiner Karre verändert?

Ich hatte kurzzeitig eine 40 drin und es kann Einbildung sein, aber durch die recht hohe Einbauhöhe kam mir das Handling flacher und angenehmer vor. Ich überlege ihn mal um 1 oder 1,5° zu verändern, da ich das Flatline eh fast nur im DH bewege.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (22. September 2011)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> meins. Gewicht weiß ich nicht, an der Sattelstütze und an der Gabel könnte ich noch Gewicht sparen, ansonsten ist ziemlich ausgereizt. 17,9KG im Moment. Hätte gerne einen leichten Rahmen mitlerweile, weil die Trails zum größten Teil zu flach für das Rad sind.



hast du zufällig mal eine partlist? wie schafft ihr es die karren so leicht zu bekommen


----------



## Duddel__ (22. September 2011)

hI,

hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man ein Decal-Set insbesondere den Aufkleber fürs Unterrohr herbekommt?

thx.


----------



## t.schneider (22. September 2011)

so die damen,
wer verkauft mir denn jetzt einen flatline-frame in 'm'?
farbe ist lachs, zustand sollte gut/technisch perfekt sein
hurtig!


----------



## STR33TN3R (22. September 2011)

hier ich schau in bikemarkt


----------



## Leatherface 3 (23. September 2011)

hab noch einen abzugeben. 
hab dir kurz ne pm mit dem link geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (23. September 2011)

Rahmen: Flatline Pro in S (zu schwer, muss geändert werden)
Gabel: Fox 40
Dämpfer: Canecreek Double Barrel mit 400er Titanfeder
Laufräder: Tune King MK, Kong MK, Sapim CXray, Notubes ZTR Flow
Vorbau: Pointone Split Second Dm mitlerweile mit Titanschauben
Lenker: Atlas Fr
Steuersatz: Chrisking No Threadset Reducer
Griffe: Raceface Lockon
Bremsen: Magura Louise
Kurbel: Atlas
Kettenblatt: Raceface Deus 38t
Kettenführung: Lg1
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O Blackbox mit Shortcage
Schalthebel: X.O
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger
Sattelstütze: Raceface Diabolus zu schwer, muss geändert werden)
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR 
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Marry Vertstar 2,35 (zumindest auf dem Foto, aktuell Wetscreams)
Schlauch: Schwalbe XXLight
Kette: Dura Ace
Kasette: Dura Ace 9fach 11-23
Pedale: Crankbrothers Mallet Magnesium


----------



## Maddes_W (23. September 2011)

ALTER VERWALTER!

Und immernoch so sackschwer?! Übel...


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2011)

Gabel, Boxxer Keronite -> 500g
Lenker Carbon, z.B. Enve DH -> 100g
Steuersatz z.B. Cane Creek -> 100g
Kurbel Carbon, RaceFace Sixx DH -> 300g
Kettenführung Bommelmaster -> 150g
Sattelstütze, Thomson -> 100g
Bremse, Formula One -> 200 -300g

Einsparung -> ca. 1500g

Einfacher wäre natürlich ein leichterer Rahmen !


----------



## Leatherface 3 (23. September 2011)

glaube für die preise der neuen Teile kannste dir direkt nen leichten frame holen 
leicjtbau mit dem flatline ist halt schwierig, entweder man fährt es schwer, oder garnicht bzw. trotzt dem Leichtbauhype und kommt mit einem 18-20kg DH bike klar, glaubt mir, das geht seht gut


----------



## Maddes_W (23. September 2011)

Egal wie viel Geld man reinsteckt, vom Gewicht her steht von der Preis/Leistung immer ein lächerlicher Wert auf dem Papier beim Flatline. Aber es fährt sich einfach so verdammt gut und ist einfach mal optisch ein absolutes Highlight. Das einzige wo mich das Gewicht - wenn überhaupt - etwas stört ist das hochschieben an Homespots.

Im übrigen ist hier ein wenig Rocky Action zu sehen, auch wenns alles nur gemächliche Aufnahmen sind und sie fast alle am letzten Tag bei recht hoher Erschöpfung entstanden sind 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkH_BeN7Qoc"]Urlaub Winterberg.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia]

EDIT:
Keine ahnung wie man hier Videos direkt einfügt...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (23. September 2011)

und es klebt einfach so hammer auf der strecke. wo andere wegen bremsrillen/wurzelpassagen oder geröll klagen, knallt man selber ohne weitere probleme drüber...
und die karre ist nahezu unzerstörbar ! oder hat jemand schonmal ein gebrochenes Flatline gesehen ? hab mit der karre schon den ein oderen anderen abgang gemacht und stein getroffen, der einzige schaden war ein gebrochener bolzen in der schwinge. Schon erstaunlich


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2011)

Viel hilft viel !


----------



## Maddes_W (23. September 2011)

Wobei Eingelenker einfach den Nachteil gegenüber nach hinten einfedernden Systemen mit virtuellem Drehpunkt haben, dass sie etwas reißen. Empfinde ich zumindest immer so.


----------



## Duddel__ (24. September 2011)

hi,

kann mir einer sagen welchen adpter ich hinten mit einer 200er scheibe brauche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (24. September 2011)

hängt von der bremse ab...


----------



## Maddes_W (24. September 2011)

IS2000 auf PM 8" wenns ne PM Bremse ist (was die meisten sind)


----------



## M2B (1. Oktober 2011)

Hat noch jemnd von euch nen Rocky Flatlinerahmen in M oder L abzugeben ? Am liebsten das antrazitfarbende mit den orangenen decals. 
Freue mich auf Angebote, möchte mir gern eins über den Winter aufbauen


----------



## swissOZ (2. Oktober 2011)

Hat einer hier ein Bild vom Blackout Flatline mit einer weissen Fox40?Gruss m


----------



## Duddel__ (4. Oktober 2011)

So, hier mal mein neues.   

zwar noch dreckig aber egal 








Sattel, Stütze, Pedale und Griffe werden noch geändert.


----------



## Maddes_W (6. Oktober 2011)

Nice!

Wobei mich noch immer interessiert wie die Kurbel da reingepasst hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen.
Hier wird oft über Gewichtsprobleme und Diäten gesprochen.
Wieviel wiegt den der aktuelle 2011er Rahmen?
Konnte irgendwie nix finden.

Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir das Flatline Pro kaufen, da ich es günstig bekommen könnte.
Wisst ihr das Gewicht von dem Komplettbike?


----------



## coma1976 (6. Oktober 2011)

ist die lx trekkingkurbel!die hat noch nen extra spacer-wenn der weg ist ist die achse fast 82mm lang!


----------



## HcRider (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich wurde meinem Flatline gerne einen neuen lagersatz verPassen allerdings mag mir Bikeaction nicht so recht Auskunft darüber geben welche ich genau brauche. Habe darauf hin die alten Lager aus dem Rahmen genommen und mir die Kennzeichnung aufgeschrieben. Bisher habe ich aber noch keinen laden gefunden der alle Lager auftreiben kann. Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Seite wo ich den lagersatz als Set bestellen kann ? 

Grüße 
Nico


----------



## Maddes_W (7. Oktober 2011)

Das größte Problem sind die Hauptlager am Drehpunkt des Hinterbaus.

Meine das waren 63002 (Schrägrille glaube ich). Da kannst du auch 6302 verbauen, hat jeder laden für kleines Geld. Die halten allerdings vermutlich nicht so lange wie 63002.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Pecoloco (7. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Hier wird oft über Gewichtsprobleme und Diäten gesprochen.
> Wieviel wiegt den der aktuelle 2011er Rahmen?
> Konnte irgendwie nix finden.
> ...



Also wieviel der Rahmen alleine wiegt kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, aber zum 10er hat sich nichts verändert, oder? Den hab ich mit meinen Teilen und "echten" Reifen auf 17,8 kg bekommen... Also allzu schlimm ist das nicht.


----------



## HcRider (7. Oktober 2011)

hey matze,.. 

gut gut, aber was ist mit dem rest der Lager. hat da niemand ne adresse oder so ?

grüße


----------



## Maddes_W (7. Oktober 2011)

Die sollten Problems zu beschaffen sein...

Sorry, ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Kugellager Online Shops. Ich bestelle sowas immer über einen Bekannten.


----------



## Igetyou (7. Oktober 2011)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Also wieviel der Rahmen alleine wiegt kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, aber zum 10er hat sich nichts verändert, oder? Den hab ich mit meinen Teilen und "echten" Reifen auf 17,8 kg bekommen... Also allzu schlimm ist das nicht.


 Das klingt doch nicht schlecht!!
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Maddes_W (9. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht gebe ich meinen Stoy ab. Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja mal melden


----------



## Duddel__ (11. Oktober 2011)

kannm mir jemand den Durchmesser der Sattelstütze beim 2009 Flatty sagen?, mein Messschieber kann sich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (11. Oktober 2011)

duddel schrieb:


> kannm mir jemand den durchmesser der sattelstütze beim 2009 flatty sagen?, mein messschieber kann sich nicht entscheiden.



30,9


----------



## HcRider (12. Oktober 2011)

hey, es geht nochmal um den Lagersatz am Flatline... ein bekannter von mir empfol mir diese Seite.. für gut 40 euro soll man da schon an den Lagersatz kommen.. kann das was sein ?

grüße


----------



## CQB (12. Oktober 2011)

welche Seite denn?
ich brächte auch nen Satz!


----------



## HcRider (12. Oktober 2011)

oh man, keine seite angegeben 

http://www.dswaelzlager.de/


----------



## Flame-Blade (12. Oktober 2011)

HcRider schrieb:


> oh man, keine seite angegeben
> 
> http://www.dswaelzlager.de/



Hab meinen letzen Lagersatz auch von dort für wenig Geld...läuft seit 10 Monaten ohne Probleme


----------



## KeuleBOR (15. Oktober 2011)

Soooo mal mein neues Bike für 2012... Flatline in der Berg-Ab Edition 
Bin immernoch begeistert von dem Rahmen, was ein SAHNE Ansprechverhalten


----------



## Edmonton (15. Oktober 2011)

@KeuleBOR
Sehr schönes Flatline.


----------



## hugolost (16. Oktober 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Da ist er nochmal
> 
> Die 18,2 waren mit Sixpack Icon, anderen Griffen und vorn einem Muddy Mary Performance.
> 
> Mit aktuellem Trockensetup dürften es somit 18,0 sein.




Warst du heute/gestern in WInterberg, ich habe ein gelbes Flatline mit Bergab Aufkleber gesehen als wir am Lift standen.


----------



## Maddes_W (16. Oktober 2011)

@Keule: Viel Spaß mit dem Teil! War der RC4 eigentlich drin oder hat Markus dir den noch zusätzlich gegeben? Könnte meiner gewesen sein 

@hugo: jawoll, das war meiner einer. war ja gut was los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeuleBOR (16. Oktober 2011)

Danke Jungs... Aber erstmal ne besseres Bild machen heute, das bike kommt lang nicht so gut zur Geltung...

@ maddes: Neee der war schon in meinem Morewood drinnen, hab ich einfach übernommen... Fehlt nur noch der Muckynuts und der Chromag Lenker, der kommt aber erst zu Weihnachten *hehe*


----------



## hugolost (16. Oktober 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> @hugo: jawoll, das war meiner einer. war ja gut was los...



Dann hatte ich das doch richtig in erinnerung. War mit meinem Slayer da.

Der tag hat richtig laune gemacht. Perfektes Wetter.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (18. Oktober 2011)

KeuleBOR schrieb:


> Soooo mal mein neues Bike für 2012... Flatline in der Berg-Ab Edition
> Bin immernoch begeistert von dem Rahmen, was ein SAHNE Ansprechverhalten



schickes rad  aber was ist der unterschied vom normalen zur berg-ab edition?


----------



## Flame-Blade (18. Oktober 2011)

Mein Flatline weicht nun grade was anderem...

Mal sehen was ich mit dem Rahmen mache.


----------



## Ikonoklast (18. Oktober 2011)

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann er mir ein Angebot für mein 2009er Flatline Pro machen. Im Hinterbau ist eine Bellacoola Achse, Dämpfer ist ein 3 Monate alter Canecreek Double Barrel mit 400er Mz Titanfeder. Chris King No Threadset Reducer darf auch gerne mit weg. Rahmengröße ist S. Bei Interesse Pn mit einem Angebot!

edit: da ich gerade gesehen habe, dass mein Wunschrahmen die gleichen Maße hat wie der Flatline auch gerne den Rahmen blank ohne Dämpfer, der Standard Rocky Achse und ohne Steuersatz...


----------



## Speedy 86 (19. Oktober 2011)

Servus zusammen ,

ma ne frage und zwar such ich nen Lagersatz für mein 08er Flatline ! wo würd ich den sowas herbekommen ? bzw. hat mir vll. jemand die stimmigen innen und aussendurchmesser und tiefen so das ich mir vll. auch was aus dem netz suchen kann ....

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Oktober 2011)

findste überall wos wälzlager gibt! hatte ich glaub schonmal gepostet... explosionszeichnung von ba runterladen un dann passende bezeichnung bei ds-waelzlager.de bestellen.


----------



## Speedy 86 (19. Oktober 2011)

von ba ? 
danke schonmal


----------



## Nasum (20. Oktober 2011)

Bike Action.
http://www.bikeaction.de/


----------



## Maddes_W (21. Oktober 2011)

Kennt irgendwer den Reach von den "alten" Flatlines in M?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (23. Oktober 2011)

welchen LEICHTEN coil dämpfer würdet ihr in euer flatline 09 verbauen?


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Oktober 2011)

Wenns leicht sein soll Luft! Mz Roco Air Dingens soll ganz gut sein im Flatline. Ich würde auf den CCDB Air warten!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (23. Oktober 2011)

hmm Luft, weiß nicht. Dann bin ich wieder mehr am Pumpen als am fahren 
Der coil sollte nur wenn möglich leichter als der TST R


----------



## Ikonoklast (24. Oktober 2011)

Das ist jeder so ziemlich. Ich fahr einen CCDB ich weiß nicht ob der leichter ist, aber von der Performance her ein komplett neues Fahrrad das Flatline


----------



## Igetyou (25. Oktober 2011)

So bin jetzt auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro.
Habe mir bei 177cm Körpergröße die Rahmengröße M gegönnt.
Bin zuvor das 2011 Flatline WC für einen Tage probe gefahren.
Gestern war mir etwas langweilig und ich habe das Bike mal vermessen. Radstand,Sitzrohr und Oberrrohrlänge.
Randstand (1170mm) und Sitzrohr (432mm) stimmen mit den Geodaten auf der Homepage überein.
Aber die Oberrohrlänge von 596mm erreiche ich irgendwie nicht.

Frage: Wie wird es gemessen? Wie lang ist euer Oberrrohr bei der Größe M?
Kann es sein, das an meinem Rahmen etwas nicht stimmt?


----------



## Nasum (25. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild(leider auf die schnelle kein anderes gefunden) auf der du siehst wie du dein Oberrohr abmessen kannst.








Mitte Steuerrohr bis mitte Sattelrohr(Verlängerung).Eigentlich dürfte da nix falsch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke. So ähnlich habe ich es auch vermessen.
Kann mal einer sein Oberrohr (Größe M) Modell 2011 /2012 messen.
Würde mich wirklich interessieren.
Wenn M auf dem Rahmen steht müsste doch auch M drin sein,oder?


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. Oktober 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> hmm Luft, weiß nicht. Dann bin ich wieder mehr am Pumpen als am fahren
> Der coil sollte nur wenn möglich leichter als der TST R



Die nehmen sich jetzt alle nicht so extrem viel.WENN du sparen willst,dann mit nem Air Dämpfer (oder TI Feder)


----------



## Leatherface 3 (25. Oktober 2011)

ti ist schon verbaut. Und da ich gerne mal einen anderen fahren möcht, wäre halt ein evtl leichterer ne idee gewesen.
Der RC4 taugt nicht ? da gehen die meinungen ja schwer auseinander. Andere Exoten bekommt man schlecht gebraucht. Für was neues kann ich mich nicht aufwringen


----------



## Maddes_W (25. Oktober 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> *Andere Exoten bekommt man schlecht gebraucht.* Für was neues kann ich mich nicht aufwringen



Ich hab dir doch geschrieben wegen dem BOS


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. Oktober 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> ti ist schon verbaut. Und da ich gerne mal einen anderen fahren möcht, wäre halt ein evtl leichterer ne idee gewesen.
> Der RC4 taugt nicht ? da gehen die meinungen ja schwer auseinander. Andere Exoten bekommt man schlecht gebraucht. Für was neues kann ich mich nicht aufwringen



Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das du dich zu sehr auf die Technik versteifst,anstatt einfach mal fahren zu gehen.

Sicherlich hat ein CCDB oder ein S-Toy seine Vorteile gegenüber einem Rocb man die aber auch eingestellt bekommt ist die 2.Frage


----------



## Leatherface 3 (25. Oktober 2011)

jaa der wäre zum beispeil ne möglichkeit  aber ganz so schnell wird das nichts, sorry


----------



## stolennick (25. Oktober 2011)

Mal so ne allgemeine Frage zum Lagertausch beim alten Flatlinerahmen.
Ist das ne Kunst oder kann das jeder. Lagerset hab ich schon, aber ich bin immer sehr vorsichtig, wenn es um Lager "rauskloppen" geht. Braucht man einen Abzieher oder sitzen die nicht übermäßig fest?

Mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Oktober 2011)

hi, wo sind diese Bilder entstanden?



canYOn_/ schrieb:


> ich fahre ein "S"-Rahmen und bin 1,89 groß.
> Fahre damit aussließlich DH.
> Eins steht fest: Berg hoch werde ich freiwillig mit dem Rad nicht fahren xD


----------



## canYOn_/ (26. Oktober 2011)

@Mr.Freeride
Das ist ein Bikepark in Tschechien. Der Ort heißt Spicak
http://sumava.spicak.cz/index.php?lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (26. Oktober 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das du dich zu sehr auf die Technik versteifst,anstatt einfach mal fahren zu gehen.
> 
> Sicherlich hat ein CCDB oder ein S-Toy seine Vorteile gegenüber einem Rocb man die aber auch eingestellt bekommt ist die 2.Frage



find ich immer etwas vorschüssig solche meinungen.
Fahre den Roco jetzt schon lange, und machte auch seine Probleme. Aber er läuft und wird diese saison auch noch verfahren.
Nur weil man neue Teile für sein rad bestellt heißt es doch nicht das man nicht fährt, wo macht das bitte sinn...

Ist ja auch wumpe  werde im laufe der Zeit ein neuen Dämpfer probieren und berichten. Und dann schauen ob ich ein gescheit setup eingestellt bekomme


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2011)

@Leatherface: schick deinen Roco zum " Lord Helmchen" zum Tunen, dann brauchst du sicher keinen anderen Dämpfer. Der Roco ist zum Tunen eine sher gute Basis.


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Oktober 2011)

Macht Lord Helmchen ihn dann auch leichter...


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2011)

Das wohl kaum. Aber mit Ti- oder K9 Race Feder geht ja auch schon was.


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Oktober 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> ...ti ist schon verbaut. Und da ich gerne mal einen anderen fahren möcht, wäre halt ein evtl leichterer ne idee gewesen...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (26. Oktober 2011)

da steht nur einmal was von wegen EVTL leichter und alles gehen sie wieder ab.
Werdet erwachsen. 
Bin kein Leichtbaufreak, aber wenn ich schonmal geld ausgebe, warum nicht ins leichte parts.
Und ich fahre meine Kiste.

Ist ja auch egal. Ja das tuning wäre ne idee. Er müsste eh bald zum service, dann mach ich das mit einem rutsch. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (26. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir bitte jemand die Oberrohrlänge seines Flatline Größe M Model 2011/2012 messen.
Irgendwie komme ich nie auf die angegebenen 596mm Oberrohrlänge. (Gemessen wie in der Abbildung, sowie an dem Oberrrohr abfallend entlang)

Danke!


----------



## GM210 (27. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn wichtiger? Zahlen, oder daß Du Dich auf dem Rad gut fühlst?


----------



## Igetyou (27. Oktober 2011)

Die Frage beantwortet sich von selbst. Natürlich der Wohlfühlfaktor.
Jedoch würde ich gerne wissen wie Rocky Mountain auf die angegebene Länge kommt.


----------



## swissOZ (27. Oktober 2011)

Im Auto und schon wieder im Laden...


----------



## Igetyou (27. Oktober 2011)

swissOZ schrieb:


> Im Auto und schon wieder im Laden...


 
Geil!!


----------



## swissOZ (27. Oktober 2011)

Mit ein bisschen Glueck fertig naechste Woche. Hey, hier kommt der 
Sommer!


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Die Frage beantwortet sich von selbst. Natürlich der Wohlfühlfaktor.
> Jedoch würde ich gerne wissen wie Rocky Mountain auf die angegebene Länge kommt.



Hast Du das Gefühl das der Rahmen anders ist als der Rahmen von der Test Hure?

Kommst einfach bei mir in der Brunox Bar vorbei da kannst Du meins mit Deinem Messverfahren messen und vergleichen ob dass gleiche auf der Uhr steht.


----------



## Igetyou (28. Oktober 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hast Du das Gefühl das der Rahmen anders ist als der Rahmen von der Test Hure?
> 
> Kommst einfach bei mir in der Brunox Bar vorbei da kannst Du meins mit Deinem Messverfahren messen und vergleichen ob dass gleiche auf der Uhr steht.



Heyy Präsi
Danke für das Angebot.
Ne vom Feeling her würde ich sagen das die Länge identisch ist.
Mir haben nur die Werte etwas verwirrt.
Die Test Hure wirkte etwas tiefer vorne.
Liegt sicherlich am vorbau und Lenker.
Werde morgen mein Ross in Park genaustens testen..

Rock´n´Roll


----------



## HcRider (29. Oktober 2011)

Frage: der Lack von Rocky mountain scheint sehr hartnäckig zu sein.. so das er an den schwer zu erreichenden stellen kaum wegzukriegen ist... kennt da jemand was äußerst aggresives oder hat nen tipp für mich ?


grüße


----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2011)

Beizen??
Strahlen??
Müsste eigentlich klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2011)

Beizen lassen.


----------



## HcRider (30. Oktober 2011)

Haben es mit aggressiver Beize versucht.. Aber an den schwer zu erreichenden Stellen ist nichs zu machen.. Gibt es vll eine Art säure mit der man den Lack noch entfernen könnte??


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Oktober 2011)

chemisch entlacken!


----------



## xerdanny (30. Oktober 2011)

abbeizer


----------



## Duddel__ (30. Oktober 2011)

hey,

wollt mich mal umhören wie schwer ihr seid und welche Härte eure Federn haben.

hab einen dhx5.0 mit 450er Feder und wiege ohne Ausrüsting 66kg, hab aber das Gefühl, dass die Feder zu hart ist.


----------



## Maddes_W (31. Oktober 2011)

geh mal gut 100lbs runter


----------



## canYOn_/ (31. Oktober 2011)

mit meinen 90 kg fahre ich aktuell 500 feder.
Die einstellung ist aber ziemlich weich. will 550 oder 600 feder ausprobieren.


----------



## swissOZ (31. Oktober 2011)

Zum Thema Feder. Fox AUS meint ich solle mit der Standart 450 Feder am 2012 Flatline anfangen, obwohl 100kg komplett????? Dachte eher an eine 550-600. Irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Gruss


----------



## Flame-Blade (31. Oktober 2011)

Chemisch entlacken lassen...habe auch viele Stellen mit agressiver Beize nicht abbekommen.

Falls jemand einen bereits entlacken Flatlinerahmen von 08 kaufen möchte,einfach PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (31. Oktober 2011)

swissOZ schrieb:


> Zum Thema Feder. Fox AUS meint ich solle mit der Standart 450 Feder am 2012 Flatline anfangen, obwohl 100kg komplett????? Dachte eher an eine 550-600. Irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Gruss



weiß nicht inweiweit der hinterbau des 2012 anders zum 09er ist.
Aber zu denke würde ne 500er probieren und dann je nachgeschmack auf ne 550er wechseln. 600 äre denke definitiv zu hart


----------



## thunderdome_nl (31. Oktober 2011)

*Hallo,


Ich Suche einen Rocky Mountain Flatline Rahmen  in einem gutem Zustand  Sollte in L  sein

Einfach alles anbieten bitte gleich mit bildern 

an *

[email protected]


----------



## Leatherface 3 (1. November 2011)

Mal ne frage. Das Flatline hat ja nen 83er Tretlager. Habe die Descedent verbaut.
Kann ich diese auch in ein rhamen mit 76mm (sind das glaube, halt die nummer kleiner) verbauen? oder brauch ich auch ne komplett neue Kurbel?


----------



## Flame-Blade (2. November 2011)

Die kleinere Stufe wäre 68/73 und ja,dafür brauchst du ne neue Kurbel.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (2. November 2011)

ach mist. Okay, danke für die Info.
Dann wirds doch ein etas größerer umbau

nette grüße
Daniel


----------



## Maddes_W (2. November 2011)

Mr Markus Visser hat noch neue Saint 68/73 und 83mm Kurbeln in 165er Länge zum schmalen Kurs.

Check Dafür: www.berg-ab.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (2. November 2011)

hat 68/73 und ein 135er eigentlich irgendwelche nachteile ? Warum die keine einheitsgrößen nehmen  echt nervig


----------



## san_andreas (2. November 2011)

Hat keinerlei Nachteile, eher Vorteile. Die Auswahl an leichte Kurbeln ist größer und der Hinterbau baut schmaler.


----------



## stolennick (2. November 2011)

HcRider schrieb:


> Frage: der Lack von Rocky mountain scheint sehr hartnäckig zu sein.. so das er an den schwer zu erreichenden stellen kaum wegzukriegen ist... kennt da jemand was äußerst aggresives oder hat nen tipp für mich ?
> 
> 
> grüße




Es gibt den Abbeizer mit der Krähe, das Zeug kriegt alles runter.
Ist aber auch ziemlich gesundheitsschädlich..

Edit: Ich lese grad im Netz, dass man das in Deutschland nicht mehr verkaufen darf. Musste wahrscheinlich bei dem Lackierer fragen gehen, ob sie noch was davon haben..


----------



## Climax_66 (2. November 2011)

swissOZ schrieb:


> Zum Thema Feder. Fox AUS meint ich solle mit der Standart 450 Feder am 2012 Flatline anfangen, obwohl 100kg komplett????? Dachte eher an eine 550-600. Irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Gruss



Hab auch 100kg kmpl. fahre 500er, bei der 550er fehlen mir 7mm Sag.
Im 2011er Rahmen, ist mit 2012 identisch.


----------



## Trail-flow (2. November 2011)

Duddel schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> wollt mich mal umhören wie schwer ihr seid und welche Härte eure Federn haben.
> 
> hab einen dhx5.0 mit 450er Feder und wiege ohne Ausrüsting 66kg, hab aber das Gefühl, dass die Feder zu hart ist.



Ich habe ohne Ausrüchstung (keine ahnung was Prodektoren und Klamotten so wiegen) 63kg, mit Prodektoren +-66kg? und fahre eine 300er Feder im Vivid im 2010er Rahmen. Vorhwer war eine 400er verbaut, was keinen Meter funktioniert hat ...


----------



## Duddel__ (2. November 2011)

hmm, habe doch ne 400er, aber ich habe trotzdem genau 30% sag,

sollte ich mir jetz ne 300/350er holen und die Federvorspannung aufdrehen?


----------



## Trail-flow (2. November 2011)

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass eine 300 Feder bei denen +70 kg etws zu weich ist. Wenn du mit einer 400er schon 30% Sag hast, wird denke ich auch eine 350 noch viel  SAG ergeben.
Aber ehrlich gesagt weis ich nicht, warum du da noch weicher werden willst. 70mm SAG oder sowas sind doch in Ordnung 

Drehe einfach mal am Rädschen, kostet ja nichts  Aber denke daran, zuerst das Gewinde sauber zu machen, sonnst gibt es ganz hässliche Geräusche


----------



## Maddes_W (2. November 2011)

Vorspannung hat nix mit SAG zu tun^^


----------



## swissOZ (3. November 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hab auch 100kg kmpl. fahre 500er, bei der 550er fehlen mir 7mm Sag.
> Im 2011er Rahmen, ist mit 2012 identisch.


 
Besten Dank. Werde mal die 450er fahren aber ne 500 gleich bestellen..


----------



## Maddes_W (3. November 2011)

Wer geilen und teils exklusiven Stuff für sein Flatline - oder vielleicht sogar einen Rahmen in Unikatfarbe - sucht, sollte mal in meine Anzeigen schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HcRider (4. November 2011)

alles kla.. hab mir was chemisches bei Lackierer besorgt... sollte also klappen. 
eine weitere frage:

würde mir gern ein angleset als steuersatz zulegen.. allerdings blicke ich da nich mehr ganz durch .. es gibt ja mehrere verschiedene arten .. tapered.. semi integriert etc.. aber ich will ja eig nur nen ganz normalen 1.5 er angleset.. gibt es das überhaupt.. bzw wo.. un wo ist es noch nciht ausverkauft ?!

grüße


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. November 2011)

soweit ich weiß gibts den angleset nur in zs/ec sprich oben zs und unten ec in 1.5". oder halt wie du schon geschrieben hast zs/zs.


----------



## HcRider (5. November 2011)

dementsprechend kann er im flatline nicht verbaut werden ...mhh


----------



## Maddes_W (5. November 2011)

Ich verabschiede mich von hier. Seit heute liegt die gelbe Gefahr zerlegt in der Ecke und eine andere Karre ist mein treuer Begleiter...hoffentlich!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. November 2011)

ebenso, heute wurde mein rahmen, von drei sehr netten holländern abeholt. nochmals vielen dank dafür ! und viel spaß mit dem teil !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. November 2011)

HcRider schrieb:


> dementsprechend kann er im flatline nicht verbaut werden ...mhh



right!


----------



## HcRider (6. November 2011)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=18688&prodid=38617


Noch mal zu dem Angelset.. jetzt versteh ich aber nich wieso der zum beispeil nicht passen sollte..  ??


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2011)

Natürlich gibts das Angleset für normal 1.5er Rohre.


----------



## HcRider (6. November 2011)

kannst du mir vll nen link geben wo ich es finde   ? 
wäre nett ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. November 2011)

schau mal ob der von der einpresstiefe passt. ja is in dem fall zs sprich innenliegende lager.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. November 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich von hier. Seit heute liegt die gelbe Gefahr zerlegt in der Ecke und eine andere Karre ist mein treuer Begleiter...hoffentlich!



K9 mit Dorado? Mach schnell!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. November 2011)

leute bevor ich hier gleich völlig am rad drehe- Hat jemand zufällig die Geometrie-daten zum Flatline Pro 09 in M?
Hier ist eine Liste, meine umrechnung passen irgendwie vorne und hinten nicht  Jemand etwas begabter?
http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+FLATLINE_PRO.html?BIKE=566&name=FLATLINE PRO
Bräuchte diese Werte:

Kettenstrebenlänge: 
Einbaulänge Gabel: 
Steuerrohrlänge: 
Schrittfreiheit: 
Sitzrohrlänge: 
Oberrohrlänge (eff.):
Radstand: 
Innenlagerhöhe: 
Sitzrohrwinkel (tatsächlich/eff.):  / 
Steuerrohrwinkel: 
Stack:


Viele dank ! =)


----------



## mad_caddy (7. November 2011)

Guckst du hier: http://www.bikes.com/DATA/BIKE/566_en.pdf


----------



## Maddes_W (7. November 2011)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> K9 mit Dorado? Mach schnell!



Erstes Bild gibts hier:

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/8127/pb053041.jpg

Werden aber noch paar Sachen gemacht. G2 kommt noch, TI wenn ich die richtige Härte gefunden habe und ich muss mir mal genauer überlegen ob Decals auf der Dorado bleiben oder nicht.
Macht Spaß der Rahmen, ganz anders als das Flatline.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. November 2011)

Boah, sieht jetzt schon hammermäßig aus! 

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. November 2011)

mad_caddy schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: http://www.bikes.com/DATA/BIKE/566_en.pdf



ist bei mir komplett schwarz die datei

schickes ding Maddes..lass dir deine wünsche einfach mal shoppen. gibt nen thread hier im forum


----------



## mad_caddy (8. November 2011)

Ich habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht:


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2011)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> TI wenn ich die richtige Härte gefunden habe und ich muss mir mal genauer überlegen ob Decals auf der Dorado bleiben oder nicht.
> Macht Spaß der Rahmen, ganz anders als das Flatline.



Wieso mußt du die richtige Federhärte suchen ?
Das macht K9 für dich !


----------



## Pecoloco (8. November 2011)

Von welchem Flatline + Angleset wurde denn hier gesprochen? Also in meinem habe ich ein Angleset verbaut. Problemlos.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. November 2011)

"old" Flatline


----------



## swissOZ (15. November 2011)

Nochmal hier die Bilder von meinem.
Viel Saint, Chris King etc. Vorbau ist nur ein Versuch...


----------



## Maddes_W (15. November 2011)

Sattel, Vorbau und Kettenführung...dann ist es wunderbar!


----------



## swissOZ (15. November 2011)

Und Bremsscheiben sind Saint ICE, KeFu ist e13, Felgen sind Mavic.m


----------



## GM210 (16. November 2011)

Hübsches Rad, aber zumindest der Sattel ist nicht schön, wie ich finde.


----------



## spacehamster (20. November 2011)

swissOZ schrieb:


> KeFu ist e13



SRS+? Hat die anstandslos mit der Saint-Kurbel zusammengepasst oder musstest du da dran rumsägen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swissOZ (21. November 2011)

Hat problemlos gepasst.....


----------



## Leatherface 3 (21. November 2011)

welches Innenlager passt zu einer Truativ Descendant Kurbel? Brauche ein neues für mein 83er rahmen. Muss kein Highend ding sein,, bekomme die dinger eh immer zum knartschen. Hauptsache läuft und kann treten. Preis möglichst gering, neuer rahmen war teuer -.- 
einfach nen Saint hollwtech II und fertig ?!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (3. Dezember 2011)

was für nen ISCG hatte das Pro 09 ?


----------



## MutinyRacer (3. Dezember 2011)

Grüße,

Old ISCG ... aslo nicht 2005 ...


----------



## MutinyRacer (3. Dezember 2011)

wollt natürlich - also - schreiben


----------



## Leatherface 3 (4. Dezember 2011)

alles klar. im internet steht überall was unterschiedliches, richtig nervig..aber nachmessen ergab auch old.
danke


----------



## thunderdome_nl (4. Dezember 2011)

*Hallo,

 Frage,

 hab auch jetzt ein* *Flatline  was brauch ich für ein Dämpfer einbaulänge bei 180mm federweg???


*


----------



## freak_rider (5. Dezember 2011)

Für 180mm Federweg brauchst du einen Dämpfer mit 216mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## TheSpecialized (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallö! 

Ich fahre nun seit geraumer Zeit nen Roco TST mit einer 400er Feder und viel weniger Druck als vorgeschrieben ist. Das ganze auf ca. 75kg fahrfertig und es kommt mir irgendwie immernoch zu hart vor... Nun ist meine Frage, da ich jetzt mehr und mehr Downhill fahre, ob eine 350er Feder vllt Sinn macht?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (7. Dezember 2011)

@TheSpecialized: ich bin damals auch nen Roco TST R gefahren (EBL 241) und hatte eine 400er Feder verbaut (Fahrergewicht ~60 Kilo) hab das ganze dann auf ne 325er Reduziert und ab da wars einfach ein Traumhaft Plüschiges Fahrwerk  hatte den Dämpfer dann aber gegen ein neueres MOdel getauscht, der mir deutlich härter vorgekommen ist, ergo hatte ich am Ende eine 275er Feder mit minimaler Vorspannung verbaut.


----------



## TheSpecialized (7. Dezember 2011)

Großen Dank!
Und macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich einene 3,0er Feder fahre oder eine 2,75er? Da es scheinbar keine 350 x 3,0Federn zu geben scheint...


----------



## mad_caddy (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du einen Dämpfer mit 241mm EBL fährst, brauchst du eine 3.0 Feder, weil dein Dämpfer wahrscheinlich 76mm Hub hat. 
2,75 inch entspricht aber nur 70mm, geht also nur für Dämpfer bis 222mm EBL.


----------



## TheSpecialized (7. Dezember 2011)

Tjo, okay, danke - aber entweder ich bin blind oder es gibt tatsächlich keine 350 3.0er...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Dezember 2011)

swissOZ schrieb:


> Nochmal hier die Bilder von meinem.
> Viel Saint, Chris King etc. Vorbau ist nur ein Versuch...



je länger ich mir den Rahmen anschaue, um so mehr könnte ich mich ärgern
das mir das Fahrverhalten bei dem Rahmen nicht so liegt!


----------



## Brookes (7. Dezember 2011)

Falls jemand gerade ein Flatline Grösse M ab 2010 loswerden will, einfach mal PN. Rahmen oder komplett kann beides interessant sein.  Einfach PN oder Email an brookes(at)gmx.de. Danke! Und ja, ich habe schon im Bikemarkt geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (8. Dezember 2011)

@ Thespecialized: zum Thema Federn, schau mal hier: 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15335

gibts auch 3"x350lbs  

ansonsten durchsuch mal den Bikemarkt hie rim Forum - da solltest du auch fündig werden. Alternativ hab ich evtl. noch eine passende Feder daheim, dauert aber ´n Stückchen bis ich da mal wieder nachschaun kann...


----------



## TheSpecialized (8. Dezember 2011)

Bist du dir sicher, dass 'ne Manitoufeder passen wird?  
Ja, wäre nett wenn du mal schauen könnest - wenn du 'was findest, schreib mir bitte ne PM.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Dezember 2011)

Also bei den älteren Rocos 2007 passt eine Manitou Feder. Ich glaube beim DHX 5 auch.


----------



## Bennsen123 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute!
Hab mal eine Frage: Wie unterscheidet sich die Geometrie des Flatline Parks 2012 vom Worldcupmodel? AUf der HP von RM steht nur worldcup-geo und freeride-geo. bei den angaben zu oberrohr, lenkwinkel etc. konnte ich aber beim vergleichen keine unterschiede finden


----------



## Kotoko (9. Dezember 2011)

> Bist du dir sicher, dass 'ne Manitoufeder passen wird?



Also ich bin damals in meinem 09er und 10er Roco TST-R jeweils ´ne FOX Feder gefahren. Und bei meinem FOX Van R bin ich ne Manitou Feder gefahren - sprich es sollte kein Problem darstellen die Manitou Feder beim Roco einzubauen.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (9. Dezember 2011)

Bennsen123 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Hab mal eine Frage: Wie unterscheidet sich die Geometrie des Flatline Parks 2012 vom Worldcupmodel? AUf der HP von RM steht nur worldcup-geo und freeride-geo. bei den angaben zu oberrohr, lenkwinkel etc. konnte ich aber beim vergleichen keine unterschiede finden



Die Rahmen sind bis auf Farbe und Dämpfer identisch.


----------



## GM210 (12. Dezember 2011)

So, einmal den großen Service bitte. Vier Lager im Link getauscht, den Rest sauber gemacht und neu geschmiert. 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Jendo (13. Dezember 2011)

Sieht aus wie neu!


----------



## GM210 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ist leider auch kaum bewegt worden.Naja, es waret jetzt auf mich, bis ich wieder gesund bin irgendwann.


----------



## Brookes (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ihr, 

ich bin jetzt auch im Club der Flatliner.  Ich baue mir gerade einen 2010er WC-Rahmen auf. Nachdem ich doch öfter im Gebirge ohne Lift unterwegs bin und recht kräftige Beine besitze, werde ich mir vorne eine Schaltung hinklatschen. Aus bisheriger Zufriedenheit an meinen anderen Bikes ging der Gedanke Richtung Hammerschmidt! Hat das schon mal jemand getestet? Irgendwas zu beachten? Das Mehrgewicht stört mich jetzt nicht sonderlich.  Allgemeine Meinungen oder denkbare Alternativen? 

Grüsse, Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bennsen123 (16. Dezember 2011)

wie ist eigentlich die dämpfereinbaulänge der 2012 modell?


----------



## mad_caddy (16. Dezember 2011)

Gestern mit meinem fertig geworden, bin schon gespannt wie es geht


----------



## zet1 (16. Dezember 2011)

Brookes schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich bin jetzt auch im Club der Flatliner.  Ich baue mir gerade einen 2010er WC-Rahmen auf. Nachdem ich doch öfter im Gebirge ohne Lift unterwegs bin und recht kräftige Beine besitze, werde ich mir vorne eine Schaltung hinklatschen. Aus bisheriger Zufriedenheit an meinen anderen Bikes ging der Gedanke Richtung Hammerschmidt! Hat das schon mal jemand getestet? Irgendwas zu beachten? Das Mehrgewicht stört mich jetzt nicht sonderlich.  Allgemeine Meinungen oder denkbare Alternativen?
> 
> Grüsse, Bernd.



wenn du eine suchst, ich hätte eine FR in galvanized mit X9 Trigger dazu, neu und in originalverpackung! um 399 EUR... und eine vom Neubike demontierte AM mit XO Trigger sogar glaube ich um 350 EUR...


----------



## Brookes (16. Dezember 2011)

Danke  für das Angebot. Momentan such ich erst mal Meinungen. Was die Suchfunktion zutage fördert ist ja nur theoretisches abgelehne oder die absicht es mal zu probieren aber so echte erfahrungen posten nicht mal die Leute, die laut ihrer Aussage eine dran haben/hatten...


----------



## zet1 (16. Dezember 2011)

sonst machs so wie ich am Intense Socom, einfach eine 2fach Kurbel rauf, und händisch geschalten vorne... normalbetrieb am kleinen blatt, und wenn du oben bist rauf aufs grosse gehieft... kostet nix und ist nicht zu kompliziert


----------



## jonijoni (26. Dezember 2011)

Servus,
ich habs 2008er flatline
also hab vor einigerzeit mal die lagerachse gebrochen aber da gabs vom hersteller her ne andre die alte hat ne schwachstelle und heute ist mir der link auf der einen seite komplett durchgebrochen und auf der andren ist ein riss drin.
Ist das jemand von euch schon passiert?
gruß jonas


----------



## Igetyou (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo
Fahre das Flatline 2012 Pro mit einem Vivd R2C
Welche Federhärte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Wiege mit Ausrüstung zwischen 82-84kg.

Zweite Frage:
Könnt ihr mir ein pauschales Dämpfersetup für  mein Gewicht empfehlen?

Dritte Frage:
Will die Elixir 5 gegen was bissigeres tauschen?
Habe an Formula The One gedacht? Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Speedy 86 (2. Januar 2012)

geht gut bin selber so lange gefahren genau so ^^


----------



## Igetyou (2. Januar 2012)

Du meinst die Formula the One?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Bührer (2. Januar 2012)

Hi also ich fahre auch Touren mit meinem Flatline mit Hammerschmidt geht eigentlich ganz Gut zu fahren . Allerdings habe ich ne Gabel mit Absenkung das hilftauch noch etwas an Steilen Rampen. Grüße 








Brookes schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich bin jetzt auch im Club der Flatliner.  Ich baue mir gerade einen 2010er WC-Rahmen auf. Nachdem ich doch öfter im Gebirge ohne Lift unterwegs bin und recht kräftige Beine besitze, werde ich mir vorne eine Schaltung hinklatschen. Aus bisheriger Zufriedenheit an meinen anderen Bikes ging der Gedanke Richtung Hammerschmidt! Hat das schon mal jemand getestet? Irgendwas zu beachten? Das Mehrgewicht stört mich jetzt nicht sonderlich.  Allgemeine Meinungen oder denkbare Alternativen?
> 
> Grüsse, Bernd.


----------



## Kotoko (3. Januar 2012)

Gibts mit der Hammerschmidt nicht Probleme das die Kette an der Strebe kratzt? hab mir ebenfalls die Umrüstung auf ne Hammerschmidt überlegt - mir wurde aber eben aus genanntem Grund davon abgeraten.


----------



## zet1 (3. Januar 2012)

wie siehts mit Wippen usw aus mit HS? Denn ein 22 oder 24z ritzel vorne is ja wesentlich kleiner als normal ein 32.40z...?

wird ein Flattie nicht zu schwer um es auch hochzujagen?

ich meine ich fahre auch ein Intense Socom als Tourer, und da ist die Sitzposition nicht wirklich "tourentauglich", sondern sehr hecklastig und oben drauf, wenn die Stütze weit raussen ist...


----------



## Edmonton (4. Januar 2012)

Hi!
Ich kann nur sagen, das die Hammerschmidt sehr gut am Flatline funktioniert!
Die Kette läuft schon nahe an der Strebe. Wenn man ein guten Kettenstrebenschutz hat, passiert das nix. Tourentauglich ja es geht, aber man sollte doch besser das passende Rad dafür nehmen.
Ich habe meine gegen ein Kettenblatt getauscht, das Flatline ist schon leichter geworden. 
Ich will mal sehen wie ich mit einem Kettenblatt klar komme!
Aber ich kann die HS nur empfehlen! 

http://www.nsmb.com/3332-2009-flatline-unlimited-review

http://www.bikes.com/main+de+01_102+FLATLINE_UNLIMITED.html?BIKE=565&CATID=1&SCATID=7&Y=2009


----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2012)

Hey Jungs könntet ihr mir bitte bei meinem Problem helfen?
Bin mit der Thematik noch nicht wirklich vertraut.

Fahre das Flatline 2012 Pro mit einem Vivd R2C
Welche Federhärte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Wiege mit Ausrüstung zwischen 82-84kg.

Zweite Frage:
Könnt ihr mir ein pauschales Dämpfersetup für  mein Gewicht empfehlen?


----------



## spacehamster (5. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Fahre das Flatline 2012 Pro mit einem Vivd R2C
> Welche Federhärte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Wiege mit Ausrüstung zwischen 82-84kg.



Ich hab zwar kein Flatline und nen Vivid 5.1, aber ich behaupte trotzdem mal, ich weiss die Antwort auf deine Frage: selber ausprobieren. Sag messen und dann vor allem fahren. Ich hab die gleiche Frage mal anderswo wegen einem anderen Rahmen gestellt und hab echt von _jedem_ ne andere Antwort darauf bekommen. Dein Sag sollte einfach etwa stimmen, der Rest ist Geschmackssache. Bei deinem Gewicht ist die Feder, die ab Werk drin war, wahrscheinlich nicht so verkehrt.

Und die Dämpfereinstellung hängt auch davon ab, was du machen willst und wie die Verhältnisse grad sind. Wie gesagt, den R2C kenn ich nicht, aber guck mal auf der RS-Website nach, zumindest für den 5.1 gibt's da ne prima verständliche Anleitung, welche Einstellung was macht und was prinzipiell wann geeignet ist. Ob die auch für den R2C gilt oder sie was anderes haben, weiss ich jetzt grad nicht auswendig, aber irgendwas findest du sicher. Das druckst du dir aus, nimmst es mit, und dann fährst du die Bude mal und pröbelst rum. Was für dich und deine Lieblingstrails passt, kann dir hier eh keiner sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-flow (5. Januar 2012)

Endlich mit 200er Gabel ...


----------



## dasfonz (5. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hey Jungs könntet ihr mir bitte bei meinem Problem helfen?
> Bin mit der Thematik noch nicht wirklich vertraut.
> 
> Fahre das Flatline 2012 Pro mit einem Vivd R2C
> ...




hey 

Fahre auch n pro bin aber leichter  Federhärte ist halt auch zum Teil Geschmackssache.
Wenn ich dich wäre würde ich einmal eine 350 Feder anpeilen sollte nicht schlecht passen falls du Weich magst. Laut nem onlinecalc gibt dir das ca 33% sag. Falls dus lieber Hart hast halt 400er. Was war denn für eine dabei beim Kauf?

Gruss


----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2012)

dasfonz schrieb:


> hey
> 
> Fahre auch n pro bin aber leichter  Federhärte ist halt auch zum Teil Geschmackssache.
> Wenn ich dich wäre würde ich einmal eine 350 Feder anpeilen sollte nicht schlecht passen falls du Weich magst. Laut nem onlinecalc gibt dir das ca 33% sag. Falls dus lieber Hart hast halt 400er. Was war denn für eine dabei beim Kauf?
> ...



Hi Danke für die Info.
Es ist die Originalfeder verbaut. 450x3,0 steht auf der Feder. 
Wo gibt es diesen Onlinecalc?


----------



## zet1 (5. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hey Jungs könntet ihr mir bitte bei meinem Problem helfen?
> Bin mit der Thematik noch nicht wirklich vertraut.
> 
> Fahre das Flatline 2012 Pro mit einem Vivd R2C
> ...



Wenn du dein Rocky, so wie es eigentlich sein soll auch, regulär beim Shop mit Beratung gekauft hast, dann am besten dorthin wenden und es für deine Bedürfnisse abstimmen lassen, denn dazu ist der Shop ja da!

Nicht dass noch jemand daherkommt, zb ein Rocky kauft, es nicht abstimmen kann und dann in Foren negativ darüber berichtet.

Zb wenn ich mitbekomme wie bei der Bikeinsel mit den Kunden bei der Auslieferung  der Bikes geredet wird und das Setup bzw die Einstellungen eingestellt und erklärt werden, dann finde ich das super und vorbildhaft. Wenn aber ein Shop es einfach billig raushaut und sich nichts schert ums danach, dann ist das ein schlechter Shop bei dem ich nix mehr kaufen würde, ausser mir ist die Beratung schei..egal....

wie mein Vorredner schon sagt: Setup ist Geschmackssache und MUSS und SOLLTE jeder für sich einstellen und abstimmen! Denn sonst würde das ja schon ab Werk für alle gleich sein und voreingestellt sein! 


Gerade der Vivid mit den High und Low Speed Druckstufen ist nicht ganz so leicht einstellbar, und genau daher sollte es einem erklärt werden vor Ort!


----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2012)

spacehamster schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar kein Flatline und nen Vivid 5.1, aber ich behaupte trotzdem mal, ich weiss die Antwort auf deine Frage: selber ausprobieren. Sag messen und dann vor allem fahren. Ich hab die gleiche Frage mal anderswo wegen einem anderen Rahmen gestellt und hab echt von _jedem_ ne andere Antwort darauf bekommen. Dein Sag sollte einfach etwa stimmen, der Rest ist Geschmackssache. Bei deinem Gewicht ist die Feder, die ab Werk drin war, wahrscheinlich nicht so verkehrt.
> 
> Und die Dämpfereinstellung hängt auch davon ab, was du machen willst und wie die Verhältnisse grad sind. Wie gesagt, den R2C kenn ich nicht, aber guck mal auf der RS-Website nach, zumindest für den 5.1 gibt's da ne prima verständliche Anleitung, welche Einstellung was macht und was prinzipiell wann geeignet ist. Ob die auch für den R2C gilt oder sie was anderes haben, weiss ich jetzt grad nicht auswendig, aber irgendwas findest du sicher. Das druckst du dir aus, nimmst es mit, und dann fährst du die Bude mal und pröbelst rum. Was für dich und deine Lieblingstrails passt, kann dir hier eh keiner sagen.



Auch dir Danke für deine Antwort.
Bin davor nur Luftdämpfer (RP2 und RP23) gefahren. Da ist die Einstellung deutlich einfacher, da weniger Einflussfaktoren.

Bei dem Vivd R2C
Kannst du 
1. Compression
2. Rebound lowspeed
3.Rebouns Highspeed
und die Federvorspannung einstellen.

Für einen Fahrwerksanfänger schon recht schwierig. Will natürlich das optimale aus dem Hinterbau rausholen.


----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Rocky, so wie es eigentlich sein soll auch, regulär beim Shop mit Beratung gekauft hast, dann am besten dorthin wenden und es für deine Bedürfnisse abstimmen lassen, denn dazu ist der Shop ja da!
> 
> Nicht dass noch jemand daherkommt, zb ein Rocky kauft, es nicht abstimmen kann und dann in Foren negativ darüber berichtet.
> 
> ...



Mein Bikeshop ist auch gleichzeitig ein Kumpel von mir. Er hat einen Plan und würde mir das Fahrwerk auch auf meine Bedürfnisse einstellen.
Wollte mich jedoch selber mit der Materie befassen und es erstmal selber probieren. 

Wo ich am meisten Angst vor habe ist wenn der Dämpfer vollständig komprimiert wird und dann beim Ausfedern einen aus dem Sattel schlägt. Habe mich schon ewas belesen. Dafür ist der ending stroke rebound gedacht oder? Das Ausfedern kleinerer Schläge reguliert man mit dem beginning stroke rebound. compression ist klar.


----------



## MutinyRacer (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Mit 33% Sag (DH) solltest du mit ner 350 Feder gut zurecht kommen ...

Grüße

PS: Bin dieletztrn 2 Jahre Vivid im Flatline gefahren. Um die 92kg.
Ne 400 Feder war perfekt.


----------



## dasfonz (5. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hi Danke für die Info.
> Es ist die Originalfeder verbaut. 450x3,0 steht auf der Feder.
> Wo gibt es diesen Onlinecalc?




Den gibts hier: http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...08/WCeng/Content/mtbspringratecalculator.html
Ist von Fox, spielt aber keine Rolle.

Gruss


----------



## zet1 (5. Januar 2012)

beides... sowohl der beginning stroke als auch ending stroke ist entscheidend.

der beginning stroke reglt die ersten paar cm ein und ausfedern

der ending stroke die grossen und schnellen hammer... 

d.h. beides sollte schnell genug eingestellt sein, dass der dämpfer wieder zeit zum ausfedern hat zwischen dien schlägen, aber nicht zu schnell dass es einen aushebelt.. wenn zu langsam dann drückst du ihn immer mehr rein und du stehst dann am progressiven ende bald an...

sprich: selbst probieren und sehen was passiert!!

compression ist dasselbe, zuerst mal alles auf aus! vor allem Low speed

low speed druckstufe regelt das wippen beim treten und bei konstantem druck auf den dämpfer zb bergauf

high speed wie der name schon sagt dann beim fahren, springen und gröberen unebenheiten... je nachdem wenn du trotz passendem sag, immer wieder anschlägst oder durchschlägst bei sprüngen oder härteren landings, dann high speed compression zudrehen bis es passt.

zuallererst aber sag einstellen und der muss passen mit richtiger federhärte, alles andere ist nur kaschieren  einer falschen grundhärte!


----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> beides... sowohl der beginning stroke als auch ending stroke ist entscheidend.
> 
> der beginning stroke reglt die ersten paar cm ein und ausfedern
> 
> ...



Danke für die ausführlicher Erklärung
Highspeed Compression hat der Dämpfer nicht.
Nur normale Compression und damit ist doch die Low-Speed Compression gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2012)

MutinyRacer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mit 33% Sag (DH) solltest du mit ner 350 Feder gut zurecht kommen ...
> 
> ...



Das neue Flatline?
Fahre das neuste Modell (2011/2012)
Bei dem alten Modell ist die Anlenkung doch anders. Das müsste doch auch einen Einfluss haben.


----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2012)

Noch ne Frage.
Welchen Dämpferhub und Dämpferlänge  hat der Vivid R2C bei dem 2011/2012 Modell?

Was gebt ihr bei 
Rear Weight Bias (%) und bei End Coil Effect (%) ein
Danke


----------



## dasfonz (5. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Das neue Flatline?
> Fahre das neuste Modell (2011/2012)
> Bei dem alten Modell ist die Anlenkung doch anders. Das müsste doch auch einen Einfluss haben.



Hat keinen Einfluss, Einfluss hat nur der Dämpferhub und der Federweg des Hinterrades.

Beim 2011 / 2012 ist das 3 Zoll (76,2mm) und 8 Zoll (203mm)
Beim "alten" FL passte der gleiche dämpfer, konnte aber auch kürzere aufnehmen. (Haben beide Rahmen im Haushalt  )

Der Vivid im 2011 / 2012 ist 240 cm Lang und hat 7.62cm Hub.

Für Rear Weight Bias (%) und bei End Coil Effect (%) benütze ich die Standartwerte die Fox angibt werden für mich als Hobbypilot gut genug sein, hehe.


Theorie ist eh sosolala am besten ist du brauchst so n calc um rauszufinden was in etwa Passt, dann raus in die Natur. Beim fahren merkst dann scho was deine Vorlieben sind.

Gruss und btw viel spass mit dem FL!


----------



## spacehamster (5. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bei dem Vivd R2C
> Kannst du
> 1. Compression
> 2. Rebound lowspeed
> ...



Falls du's nicht eh schon gelesen hast, lad dir mal das hier runter:
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/vivid_pocketguid_en.pdf

Das ist die Anleitung, die ich vorher gemeint hab. Wenn du des Englischen einigermassen mächtig bist, ist das eigentlich alles relativ klar und verständlich. Ich bin auch kein grosser Experte, aber das hat mir sehr geholfen. Der Rest ist dann halt wie gesagt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (6. Januar 2012)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Gibts mit der Hammerschmidt nicht Probleme das die Kette an der Strebe kratzt? hab mir ebenfalls die Umrüstung auf ne Hammerschmidt überlegt - mir wurde aber eben aus genanntem Grund davon abgeraten.



Hi , klar bei der Übersetzung 22 Vorne / 11 Hinten läuft die Kette schon 
sehr nahe an der Kettenstrebe . Aber bei mir gibt es bis jetzt noch keine
Verschleiß Erscheinungen am Neopren Schutz . Soweit bin ich zufrieden 
damit . Grüße


----------



## HcRider (6. Januar 2012)

Hey,

habe die frage schon einmal gestellt..
aber irgendwie wusste bis jetzt keiner so recht die antwort darauf.
Würde gerne ein angleset in meinem 2009 flatline verbauen.. allerdings blick ich durch die verschiedenen variationen nicht mehr durch.. weiß da jemand.. welchen ich denn jetzt genau brauche ? 

grüße


----------



## zet1 (6. Januar 2012)

welchen Innendurchmesser hat dein Steuerrohr oben und unten? ich glaube normale 1.5, also 49mm... und dann weisst du ja was du brauchst... den Winkel den du verflachen willst, musst du halt selber entscheiden...

kann dir K9 anglesets anbieten sehr günstig zb wenn du willst, hab ein paar herumliegen da ich meine bikes (vor allem das Socom und das SLayer) mal bei zeiten atwas anpassen möchte...


----------



## Flat_Jenny (7. Januar 2012)

Dämpfer feder dings bumms hilfe...

Hi Jungs und Mädels,
Also ich hab n 2009er Flatline mit nem Roco WC Dämpfer und ich brauch ne andere Feder. Nun haben mich hier alle Jungs total verrückt gemacht welchen Hund die Haben muss. Ich weiss jetzt nichts mehr ausser das es ne einbaulänge von 241mm hat.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen welchen Hub ich brauche?!

Danke schonmal


----------



## freak_rider (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn der Dämpfer eine Einbaulänge von 241mm hat, hat er einen Hub von 76mm.
Du brauchst somit eine Marzocchi Feder mit 3" in deiner gewünschten Härte.
Soweit ich weiß kann man auch eine Fox Feder verbauen, da Marzocchi und Fox Federn den gleichen Innendurchmesser haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flat_Jenny (8. Januar 2012)

Es kann so einfach sein. Vielen dank! Mir haben hier alle einen mit mega Rechen sachen versucht zu erklären und das total durcheinander und dann war ich ganz raus. 
Vielen vielen dank!!!


----------



## Kotoko (8. Januar 2012)

> Wenn der Dämpfer eine Einbaulänge von 241mm hat, hat er einen Hub von 76mm.
> Du brauchst somit eine Marzocchi Feder mit 3" in deiner gewünschten Härte.
> Soweit ich weiß kann man auch eine Fox Feder verbauen, da Marzocchi und Fox Federn den gleichen Innendurchmesser haben.



stimmt zu 100%. Angeblich sollen auch die Manitou Feder passen (kann ich aber nicht mir sicherheit sagen, da noch nicht selbst getestet) 

den benötigten Hub kann man auch ganz einfach selbst ausrechnen: 

in deinem Fall 76 / 2.54 = 2,99212.... (rund 3) 

die 76(mm) stehen für deinen Dämpferhub
die 2.54 ist das Umrechnungsmaß - 2.54cm = 1" 

falls es mal jemand braucht


----------



## Flat_Jenny (8. Januar 2012)

Sry falls ich mich echt dumm anstelle aber wie in gottes namen bin ich denn auf die 76 gekommen? -.-


----------



## zet1 (8. Januar 2012)

du kannst fast alle federn nehemn, auch Canecreek, Fox, Manitou, Nukeproof, K9, und was es so gibt... nur die Vivid federn natürlich nicht, denn die sind dicker...

mein Tipp: K9 Race Stahlfedern!!! Sind sauleicht (die 3x300 hat gewogene 340g!!), und kosten mit 111 EUR nicht die Welt!
Wenn dir 3x300, oder 3x350, oder 3x400 passt, dann könnte ich dir eine billiger anbieten, denn die hab ich zu hause noch übrig...


----------



## Flat_Jenny (8. Januar 2012)

hm. 
also das ganze drama hat angefangen weil ne Fox Shox drin ist mit 350x3,25. Das hat mich so iritiert mit den 3,25... 

also frauen reden ja eigentlich nich über ihr gewicht aber ich brauch wohl ne 500er oder 550er.

Nur zum verständniss, ich bin nich kugelrund, sondern riesen groß (1,84) da wiegt man in montur schon mal n bissi mehr 

Ich brauch erstma ne (günstige) feder die passt damit ich überhaupt fahren kann und dann erst ma gucken ob der dämpfer hält.die haben ja irgend ein problem das irgendwanne infach auseinander fallen oder sowas... also gibts vielleicht eh nen ganz neuen dämpfer


----------



## zet1 (8. Januar 2012)

also von Nukeproof hab ich auch Stahlfedern hier in 500 und 550, CaneCreek ebenfalls.. 35 EUR plus Porto halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad_caddy (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, würde ich mir erstmal eine günstige Manitou Feder bestellen. 
Die hier z.B. Manitou Swinger/Metel Stahlfeder für 240mm
Oder du versuchst dein Glück in der Tauschbörse für Federn/Dämpfer


----------



## Igetyou (23. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand einen Vivid Air in seinem Flatline??


----------



## dhpucky (23. Januar 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> hm.
> ... aber ich brauch wohl ne 500er oder 550er.



Also 550 sind sicherlich zuviel des Guten! Übern Winter sind es bei mir mit allem rund 95kg ... natürlich alles nur Muskeln  und ich fahr ne 500er. Hatte zuerst ne 550er verbaut, aber die war zu hart.


----------



## ex-spo (24. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich mir untern Rahmen machen könnte als Steinschutz....


Ich glaub ich bin der Einzige der es bis jetzt geschafft hat ne Delle in den Rahmen zu schlagen. Bei dem dicken Material ne wahre Kunst.


----------



## spacehamster (24. Januar 2012)

ex-spo schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee was ich mir untern Rahmen machen könnte als Steinschutz....



Ich hab mir von dem hier das lange Stück genommen, das eigentlich für die Kettenstrebe gedacht ist, und ans Unterrohr geklebt:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46603

Ist ziemlich dick und dürfte wohl die Pulverung schützen, aber gegen Dellen hilft's natürlich auch nix. Ausserdem sieht's Kacke aus, aber man sieht's ja nicht.


----------



## ex-spo (24. Januar 2012)

So ne Folie hab ich schon drunter.......der Lack hat durch den Schlag auch keine Macke abbekommen aber eine Delle ist halt da...schade das es nich sowas wie bei Trek gibt....diesen Steinschutz aus Plastik oder Carbon


----------



## numis (27. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Vivid Air in seinem Flatline??



Ja ich hatte einen drin, funktioniert hatte er guet. Jedoch war das mit dem Einbau so eine Sache... es wurde extrem knapp, der dämpfer streifte fast (oder hat sogar gestreift) an der verstärkung unterhalb des Dämpfers. Und ja es war ein Flatline Wc 2010 Grösse S...


----------



## Flat_Jenny (28. Januar 2012)

Es ist endlich einsatzbereit! Endlich 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GM210 (29. Januar 2012)

ich würde den dämpfer noch im vorderen loch befestigen. fährt sich deutlich angenehmer wie ich finde. ansonsten viel spass mit dem teil.


----------



## Trail-flow (30. Januar 2012)

rote Pedale ab und dann ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duddel__ (31. Januar 2012)

so, hier mal ein Update von meinem Flatty;

vorne ist grade nur ne 160er Scheibe drauf da ich keinen passenden Adapter hatte 






(Bilder sind mit eine GoPro gemacht worden)

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Flatline ´09
 Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Team 2010
 Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
 Kurbel: Custom Shimano LX
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R
 Schaltwerk: Sram XO
 Schalthebel: Sram XO
 Kette: Sram PG-970
Kettenführung: E-Thirteen
Felgen: Mavic ex-721
 Naben: Hope Pro
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller
 Lenker: Truvativ Boobar
 Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve 
 Pedale: Crank Brothers 50xx


----------



## jonijoni (31. Januar 2012)

Richtig nice der Rawframe 
Hab den gleichen Frame nur in braun.
Hast du mal Erfahrungen mit Rissen und Brüchen in den Links vom Hinterbau und Lagerachsen gemacht? - Oder bin ich da alleine 
Ijemand schon maln flatline 08 bzw 09 zerlegt?


----------



## Duddel__ (31. Januar 2012)

hab ende letzen Jahres einige Lager mal getauscht,  aber Risse sind mir keine aufgefallen.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (31. Januar 2012)

einzigen defekt den ich hatte war ein gebrochener "lagerbolzen oder Lagerachsen" in der schwinge. sonst nichts


----------



## jonijoni (31. Januar 2012)

ok 
hab 2 achsen und den link auf der einen seite komplett zerlegt und auf der andren seite angerissen


----------



## Flame-Blade (31. Januar 2012)

jonijoni schrieb:


> ok
> hab 2 achsen und den link auf der einen seite komplett zerlegt und auf der andren seite angerissen



Ist mir ein Rätsel wie du das geschafft hast.Das Ding is so massiv konstruiert.
Und ich habe das Teil nicht grade wenig gefordert


----------



## Leatherface 3 (1. Februar 2012)

da bevorzugt wohl einer auch die ruppige fahrweise


----------



## Trail-flow (1. Februar 2012)

Ist dein Lenkwinkel so flach oder sieht das nur so aus? 
An meinem 2010er s Flatline (neuer Rahmen) ist er mir etwas steil. Laut RM sind es um die 65°, wobei ich das noch nicht kontroliert habe.
Was fahrt ihr so?


----------



## Wasnhierlos (1. Februar 2012)

Sehr viel flacher ist er bei dem von Duddel auch nicht.
Das liegt an der gopro Aufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberrieder (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir das World Cup 2012 zulege....
Gibt es da schon Erfahrungsberichte?...Fahrverhalten,Verarbeitung,etc....?

Grüße Oberrieder


----------



## Igetyou (6. Februar 2012)

Das neue Flatline fährt sich super.Ich habe mich sofort wohl gefühlt.
Gibt sicherlich leichtere Rahmen/Bikes!
Aber die Funktion ist Super!


----------



## zet1 (7. Februar 2012)

ob 2012 oder 2011 ist wurscht, ist dasselbe Frame!! 

Ich werde heuer das Park fahren in blau gelb, sehr schöne Kombination finde ich nämlich, und der Preis vom Komplettbike ist für Rocky eigentlich sensationell...

ein bisschen was tunen aber das meisste werde ich lassen dran, es ist ja nur für den park, da ist mir das Gewicht egal, hauptsache haltbar!


----------



## Bennsen123 (7. Februar 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> ob 2012 oder 2011 ist wurscht, ist dasselbe Frame!!
> 
> Ich werde heuer das Park fahren in blau gelb, sehr schöne Kombination finde ich nämlich, und der Preis vom Komplettbike ist für Rocky eigentlich sensationell...
> 
> ein bisschen was tunen aber das meisste werde ich lassen dran, es ist ja nur für den park, da ist mir das Gewicht egal, hauptsache haltbar!



wie groß bist du und welche größe fährst du? 
LG


----------



## zet1 (11. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab bei der Bikeinsel.com den M und L probegesessen, mehr ist leider bei ca -15 Grad und 30cm neuschnee leider momentan nicht möglich, auch am testgelände rund um das testcenter.

Ich werde aber den L nehmen, da ich vom Enduro herstamme und ich lieber was laufruhigeres habe, das neutral springt, und ich nicht mit dem SChwerpunkt zu sehr umgewöhnen muss dann...

... und mein Blau gelber Bluegrass Megavalanche helm ist auch schon reserviert für mich, passend zum Park Farbenmix


----------



## Bennsen123 (11. Februar 2012)

Hört sich gut an! Wie groß bist du? so kann ich entscheiden welche größe ich bei 1,78m nehme
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (11. Februar 2012)

185 mit BL 90


----------



## Bennsen123 (11. Februar 2012)

alles klar danke, werd ich wohl das M nehmen


----------



## Igetyou (11. Februar 2012)

Bin auch 178.
Fahre das Flatline in M
Passt super...


----------



## Flat_Jenny (12. Februar 2012)

Tja und jetzt der Witz. Ich bin 1,84 und fahre ein S Flatline... Im Grunde musst du einfach probefahren um zu wissen welches am besten für dich ist...


----------



## Bennsen123 (12. Februar 2012)

haha alles klar! War neulich mal bei Hibike in Frankfurt, aber die hatten keins aufgebaut da. Kennt wer in Frankfurt+Umgebung einen Laden, der die 2012er Modelle aufgebaut da hat?


----------



## Igetyou (12. Februar 2012)

Jo ich kenne einen.Tobsens World Bike Shop in Alzenau.Er hat einen richtig geilen Customaufbau rumstehen.Blackout Frame und sonst nur edle Teile verbaut.
Ich find's geiler als ein WC

Ruf ihn einfach mal an!

http://www.tobsensworld.com/


----------



## san_andreas (12. Februar 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> Tja und jetzt der Witz. Ich bin 1,84 und fahre ein S Flatline...



Das ist aber schon ein Sonderfall !


----------



## jonijoni (12. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch gute 1.80 und fahr auch das flatline in S


----------



## Flat_Jenny (12. Februar 2012)

Da, nix mit sonderfall!


----------



## GM210 (13. Februar 2012)

also ich hab  bei 193cm das L und fand den m rahmen schon sehr kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flat_Jenny (13. Februar 2012)

Die sache ist doch die. Es kommt ja nicht auf deine Größe an sondern auf deine Statur. es gibt menschen die ewig lange Arme haben oder super lange Beine und da passt halt dies oder jenes besser


----------



## canYOn_/ (13. Februar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon ein Sonderfall !


ne, das ist kein Sonderfall. Ich kenne einige, die einen möglichst kleinen rahmen fahren. 
bin 189 und fahre S - passt sehr gut!


----------



## Flat_Jenny (13. Februar 2012)

Davon ab finde ich das Flatline in S garnicht mal so klein. Also auf nem Gambler in S fühle ich mich wie auf nem Kinderfahrrad mein Flatline wirkt daneben auch wesentlich größer


----------



## teatimetom (13. Februar 2012)

bin das flatline in M bei 1.85 mal nen Tag gefahren.
wär mir zu klein als alltagsbike, dann eher L


----------



## Leatherface 3 (14. Februar 2012)

hattes es bei 1.85 in M und kam sehr gut mit zurecht. also immer geschmackssache


----------



## Flat_Jenny (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn wir so weiter machen platzt dem armen kerl bald der kopf


----------



## Bennsen123 (14. Februar 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> Wenn wir so weiter machen platzt dem armen kerl bald der kopf


ohje^^


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Februar 2012)

Sagt die Größe beim Downhiller nicht eigendlich was über das  Fahrverhalten aus, die Größe des Körpers ist da doch lang nicht so wichtig  wie beim Enduro oder All Mountain.  Von Haus aus hat das Flatline ein  super Geradeauslauf, ist dafür in engen Kurven nicht so agil. Mit einem L  Rahmen muss man die Fuhre dann schon mit Kraft ums Eck drücken. Kommt  halt auch drauf an was man mit machen will, mit der Größe M liegt man meist richtig. 
Man muss sich auch ein wenig daran gewöhnen von einmal drauf sitzen ist man nicht wirklich schlauer.

Tobsens Bike Store 
kann ich nur empfehlen Rocky Dealer of the Year 2010 und das im alten Laden.
Der besorgt die auch ein Testrad mit dem fährste dann am Wochenende nach  Beerfelden oder Winterberg, danach bist Du um Welten schlauer....


----------



## zet1 (15. Februar 2012)

ja aber bei mir hab ichd as Problem zb bei Sprüngen usw, dass ein M mich zu viel Kraft kostet im Mittel/Schwerpunkt des Bikes zu bleiben,.. d.h. wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe schau ich zu weit nach vorne, bzw liege zu weit über dem Vorderrad, sodass das BIke immer kopflastig werden würde, d.h. ich müsste immer etwas nach hinten gehen usw... und genau das vermeide ich mit einem L, da ich dnan schön zentral im Bike bin und einfach nur drauflos fahren bzw springen brauche... meine Erfahrung nur, und nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (15. Februar 2012)

xD


----------



## Trail-flow (18. Februar 2012)

Grüßt euch 
Seit heute habe ich einen K9 -2° Angle Set verbaut.



Hier zum Vergleich mit dem normalen Stuersatz:




Sieht finde ich viel besser aus. Mal abwarten, wie es sich fährt.

Die kommenden Tage ersetze ich das 37er Kettenblatt durch ein 33er und nach einer Generalüberholung kann die Saison 2012 kommen...


----------



## Igetyou (18. Februar 2012)

Man erkennt die 2 Grad deutlich.
Berichte mal wie es sich fährt!


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Februar 2012)

sehr geil!


----------



## Oberrieder (21. Februar 2012)

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen was das 2012er Worldcup wiegt?
Ich finde leider keine Angaben dazu... 

Grüße


----------



## thunderdome_nl (24. Februar 2012)

*Weiß einer von euch wie lang ist   die **Dämpferbuchse** 21,8mmx8mm oder 21,84mmx8mm ???? 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeuleBOR (24. Februar 2012)

Hier mein fertiges Bike für 2012...


----------



## Trail-flow (24. Februar 2012)

Das hast du auch im Album gepostet oder? Es ist sau hübsch!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ich habe gestern die Fahrrad Saison eröffnet und war in der Stadt Treppen schreddern. Ein paar Worte zum K9 Angle Set: 
In Verbindung mit der um 50lbs stärkeren Dämpferfeder (das Studentenleben lässt mich zunhmen ) war der Effekt des K9 etwas gemindert, da ich den Hinterbau nun nicht mehr so stark in den SAG gedrückt habe.
Da ich aus dem eher flachen Mainz komme, kann ich noch keine entgültige Aussage über den K9 Steuersatz ind er Praxis fällen. Verarbeitung ist jedenfalls top.
Mein erster! vorsichtiger! Eindruck jedoch ist, dass mein Flatline gerade bei schnellerer Gangart ein Ticken ruhiger ist, und auf Schläge von vorne sensibler reagiert. 
Ein ausführlicherer Einbau- und Praxistest werde ich nach der Bikeparkeröffnung 2012 schreiben ...


----------



## Duddel__ (27. Februar 2012)

So, verkaufe nun schweren Herzens wegen Hobbyaufgabe mein Flatty,

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/479241/cat/42


----------



## Duddel__ (2. März 2012)

so, nun auch bei ebay 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rocky-Mounta...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6725379949644526791


----------



## detlefracing (7. März 2012)

Hi,

nen kumpel brauch für sein Flatline wc neue Gleitlager für die Umlenkung, hat da einer nen Tipp wo man die bekommt? (haben leider keinen fähigen Händler in der Nähe)


----------



## thunderdome_nl (23. März 2012)




----------



## HcRider (25. März 2012)

kann mir evtl einer sagen was ich genau für ein angleset für den 09 flatline  rahmen brauche ?


----------



## thunderdome_nl (25. März 2012)




----------



## thunderdome_nl (25. März 2012)




----------



## tweetygogo (27. März 2012)

Das ist die Gelenk Achse für das Rocky Flatline.
Wo bekomme ich die neu??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (27. März 2012)

Radsport Kimmerle.


----------



## zet1 (28. März 2012)

oder bei jedem anderen registrierten RM Händler auch... zb bei den "Bike-Insulanern"


----------



## HcRider (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Als ich meinen flatline frame gestern nach dem eloxieren wieder aufebaut hatte.. viel mir auf das eine ca 3 cm lange schwarze hülshe mit einem ca15mm durchmesser prbig geblieben war..
Nicht gut !
Frage weiß jemand ob die in den rahmen gehört ?
habe das Rad letztes jahr im herbst auseiandner genommen.. aus dem grund bin ich mir unsicher wo das teil steckte 
Ich tippe ja auf den untersten hauptdrehpunkt.. wo auch die dicken lager drin stecken..
bitte um hilfe 

grüße


----------



## Trail-flow (30. März 2012)

HcRider, sry keine Ahnung ... 



zet1 schrieb:


> ja aber bei mir hab ichd as Problem zb bei Sprüngen usw, dass ein M mich zu viel Kraft kostet im Mittel/Schwerpunkt des Bikes zu bleiben,.. d.h. wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe schau ich zu weit nach vorne, bzw liege zu weit über dem Vorderrad, sodass das BIke immer kopflastig werden würde, d.h. ich müsste immer etwas nach hinten gehen usw... und genau das vermeide ich mit einem L, da ich dnan schön zentral im Bike bin und einfach nur drauflos fahren bzw springen brauche... meine Erfahrung nur, und nicht mehr



Wie groß bist du denn? Genau das gleiche passiert mir bei meinem S Rahmen und einer Körpergröße von 173 cm auch. Man muss höllig aufpassen, es reicht schon ein kleiner Hüftimpuls und das Vorderrad marschiert Richtung Boden


----------



## Flame-Blade (30. März 2012)

HcRider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Als ich meinen flatline frame gestern nach dem eloxieren wieder aufebaut hatte.. viel mir auf das eine ca 3 cm lange schwarze hülshe mit einem ca15mm durchmesser prbig geblieben war..
> Nicht gut !
> ...



Aye


----------



## Leatherface 3 (1. April 2012)

MAch am besten mal nen Foto von, aber glaube meinst das richtige Teil


----------



## Speedy 86 (7. April 2012)

Servus zusammen ,

mal ne schnelle frage auf die ich eventuell und hoffentlich ne schnelle antwort bekommen könnte ^^ 
Dämpferlängen sind ja bei Flatline 08/09  200/222/241 möglich wie schaut es aus mit nem 229 mm Dämpfer  ? Hub bleibt ja wie beim 222 mm dämper bei 70 aber machen die 7 mm was aus  ?müsst das teil trotzdem reinpassen  ?
geht um nen Vivid Air .

Würde mich sehr über eine schnelle antwort freuen .

Gruesse
Speedy 86


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. April 2012)

Passen tut der natürlich. Wenn du ihn im mittleren Loch befestigst verändert sich die Tretlagerhöhe und der Lenkwinkel ein wenig zum 222er Dämpfer. Das Tretlagerhöhe wird höher und der Lenwinkel steiler. Also eher Freeridegeometrie statt DH.
Es gibt aber wohl eh Leute die einen 222er Dämpfer im hintersten Loch fahren. Da ist die Geoänderung noch krasser.

Wenn das dein braunes Flatline ist in S, dann fährst du ja auch schon einen 241er Dämpfer auf der mittleren Position so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Speedy 86 (7. April 2012)

hm... was meinst um wieviel das sich alles verändert  ?viel kann´s ja glaub ned sein oder  ?

ja hab das braune Flatline ist sogar XS gewesen aber das habe ich nicht mehr !hab den hauptrahmen getauscht und hab nun nen M Rahmen ^^ und in dem fahr ich grad nen 222 im mittleren Loch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. April 2012)

Aber hattest du mal einen 241er im mittleren Loch?
Dann wird der 229er im mittleren Loch doch deutlicher weniger heftig sein.


----------



## Speedy 86 (7. April 2012)

Jap stimmt erinner mich das ich das mal versucht hatte ... ist aber ned so prall gewesen ^^ naja mal schauen der 229 dämpfer ist nun weg das heißt ich werd mir wohl doch eher nen 222 bzw. 241 mm Vivd air holen ... 

wer einen hat und ihn loswerden will mich anschreiben ^^ eventuell auch nen CCDB Air


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. April 2012)

Speedy 86 schrieb:


> Jap stimmt erinner mich das ich das mal versucht hatte ... ist aber ned so prall gewesen ^^ naja mal schauen der 229 dämpfer ist nun weg das heißt ich werd mir wohl doch eher nen 222 bzw. 241 mm Vivd air holen ...
> 
> wer einen hat und ihn loswerden will mich anschreiben ^^ eventuell auch nen CCDB Air



Das würde ich auch nochmal den ISX 6 von Manitou in den Raum werfen.Sehr tauglicher Luftdämpfer

@Topic

Noch was von 2010 auf der Kamera gefunden 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19857/h


----------



## Sw!tch (8. April 2012)

Coole Bahn und die Wand ist ja auch echt nicht ohne! Mit dem Kopf zuerst ist ja noch die mutigste Variante


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. April 2012)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Coole Bahn und die Wand ist ja auch echt nicht ohne! Mit dem Kopf zuerst ist ja noch die mutigste Variante



Da ist die Entscheidung ob ranspringen oder nicht ein wenig zu spät gefallen


----------



## Daniel12 (12. April 2012)

cooles Vid! 

wo war das denn, sieht spassig aus dort!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ex-spo (16. April 2012)

Hi Leute!
Weiter vorn hatte ich mich schon mal gemeldet, wegen einem Rahmenschutz, damit keine Steine mehr an das Unterrohr knallen können. Denn ich hatte ja in meinem letzten Flattie ne fette Delle, was mir tierisch aufn Sack ging. Nun, bei meinem neuen Rahmen wollte ich das nicht. Also habe ich geforscht.

Ich wollte mal mein Ergebnis nennen, falls es noch mehr Leute gibt, die sich dafür interessieren. 
Hier wusste ja auch leider keiner eine Lösung und Mäntel oder Schläuche untern Rahmen kleben sieht ja net so toll aus. Folie hatte ich drunter, hats leider auch nicht abgehalten

Somit habe ich Monate Monate zugebracht, Händler anzuschreiben in Frankreich und England für Universallösungen. Leider kein Ergebnis. 

Dann habe ich Produzenten angeschrieben für extra Carbon Anfertigungen wie Trek sie hat. Emails nach Schottland, England, Amerika, Frankreich. Einmal war ich nah dran, doch auch dieser musste mir leider absagen, da er kein Flattie hatte, um den Schutz anzupassen.

Schlussendlich habe ich Emails nach Canada geschickt, zu Rocky Mountain persönlich.
Nachgefragt, ob so ein Schutz nicht von Rocky hergestellt werden kann. Trek schafft das doch auch. Auch hier habe ich eine Absage bekommen. (Sehr freundliches Team übrigens, hab Antwort innerhalb einer Woche bekommen)

Dann hab ich mich mit der GFK und CFK Szene unterhalten, die ihre Rahmenschützer in eigener Sache machen. Leider konnte mir keiner einen herstellen, da wieder keiner einen Flattie hatte, um Form zu nehmen. 

Also bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, es selbst zu machen. 
Glasfaser und Polyesterharz gekauft, auf den Rahmen geklatscht und gemacht und gemacht....

Fertig ist er noch nicht, aber es war einfacher, billiger, und schicker als ich dachte. Alles ist besser als eine Delle!! 

Wenn Interesse besteht, lad ich die Bilder von dem Schutz hoch, wenn der Schutz fertig lackiert ist  

Hier mein Nachgeschmack von meinem letzten Rahmen:


----------



## Igetyou (16. April 2012)

Oh die Beule ist nicht schlecht.Muss ein heftiger Stein gewesen sein.Die Blechdicke ist doch garnicht so dünn bei Rocky.


----------



## ex-spo (16. April 2012)

Die is massiv. Mein Kumpel hat ein Trek. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Stein den Rahmen durschlagen hätte.
Aber die Beule sieht da schlimmer aus als sie ist. Kommt durch die Belichtung. Aber ärgerlich allemal.

War ein mittelgroßer, aber spitzer Stein....Ich wollte ihn erst als Andenken mitnehmen


----------



## Trail-flow (16. April 2012)

Hallo,

wie bekannt fahre ich ein S Flatline. Jedoch habe ich manchmal das  Gefühl, dass ich mit einem M Rahmen besser beraten wäre. Wendigkeit hin  oder her, es ist einfach klein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gibt es ein M Fahrer in der Nähe Mainz? Sollte sich jemand erbarmen und mich mal eine Runde die Straße hoch und runter fahren lassen, wäre das optmal .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich bin regelmäßig in Winterberg oder Beerfelden ...  

Gruß


----------



## ex-spo (16. April 2012)

Also ich habe ein Flatline in M. Bin auch des Öfteren in Wibe. Einmal Straße fahren wäre möglich  Ich hab auch den Wechsel von S auf M gemacht


----------



## Trail-flow (17. April 2012)

Okay super  wie groß bist du?


----------



## zet1 (17. April 2012)

ich baue mir ein FLatline Park 2012 in L ein wenig um und bin dann in den Bikeparks unterwegs, wenn du auch dort wärst, dann probieren 

Semmering, Marburg, Schöckl, Mautern... das sind meine Ziele fürs erste, evtl Opening in Saalback auch noch...


----------



## ex-spo (17. April 2012)

Ich bin 176cm groß

Gruß


----------



## Igetyou (18. April 2012)

Ich bin auch 178cm groß und fahre M
Fühle mich auf dem Bike wohl.

Mal ne Frage. Passt der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air in das neue Flatline?


----------



## Speedy 86 (21. April 2012)

Also für alle die es interessiert  da ich leider bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden hatte zwecks der kompatibilität von einem Rock Shox Vivid Air Dämpfer in Flatline 08/09 hab ich mir mal einen gekauft und es passt  sogar sehr sehr gut ^^ mega luft rund rum  
also wenn interesse besteht dann kauft euch einen  

Stehe auch gerne zu fragen da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (21. April 2012)

Wie ist die Performance??
Kann der Dämpfer mit einem Coildämpfer mithalten??


----------



## Speedy 86 (21. April 2012)

Performance ist bis jetzt Top  hab zur zeit nen High Tune drin habe aber gott sei dank noch nen Mid Shimstak was ja eigentlich laut tabelle für´s flatline reingehört, das werd ich dann die tage mal einbauen und dann mal sehen wie sich die kennlinie dann verhält aber wie gesagt bist jetzt mit High sehr linear einzustellen was mir in dem fall persönlich fehlt ist das fluffige aber kann sein das es wirklich nur an dem falschen Tune liegt ! 

Aber den vergleich zu nem Coil braucht der Dämpfer definitiv nicht scheuen


----------



## Jako (22. April 2012)

.....mein flatline....ich finde es immer noch ein super bike.....  gruß jako


----------



## Leatherface 3 (22. April 2012)

wahnsinn dein Flatty !


----------



## Trail-flow (23. April 2012)

der absolute Wahnsinn  sehr schön


----------



## Edmonton (23. April 2012)

@Jako
Das ist so ein schöner Aufbau! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auch die Fotos gefallen mir.


----------



## Speedy 86 (29. April 2012)

Sagmal was hat das Flatline für ne federkennlinie ? Progressiv ? Linear oder was es sonst gibt ... ??? Steig da nicht durch und wäre interessant zu wissen .Hat da jemand ne Ahnung und ne schnelle Antwort ?? Übersetzungsverhältiss von 2,9 weiß ich aber der Rest ...

Danke schonmal


----------



## Leatherface 3 (29. April 2012)

es ist ziemlich liniear soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## Igetyou (30. April 2012)

Guck dir mal auf Bikeaction den Testbericht von 2010er Flatline an.Ich glaube der Test war von Pinkbike.Das ist eine Kennline beschrieben.
Zum Ende wird der Hinterbau progressiver..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedy 86 (30. April 2012)

Geht halt um die kennlinie beim Vivid Air hab grad High drin und hab noch nen mid Shim rumliegen und die frage ist welches nach der Tabelle besser passt so wie ich verstanden habe ist high linear und mid progressiv weiß einfach ned welches besser wäre


----------



## Igetyou (30. April 2012)

Hast du das Diagramm gefunden??
Du könntest auch mal bei Bike Action anrufen.Die sind für den Vertrieb in Deutschland zuständig!
Finde das Thema auch sehr interessant.
Würde auch gerne mal wissen wie sicher der Cane Creek Double Barrel im Flatline schlägt.


----------



## Speedy 86 (30. April 2012)

Ne leider nicht ... Ja das mach ich nachher gleich mal ist ja nunmal gar nicht so unwichtig bei der dämpferwahl ...


----------



## Igetyou (30. April 2012)

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/2010-rocky-mountain-flatline-review.html


----------



## Speedy 86 (30. April 2012)

Okay also danke schonmal für den link  was ich nun aus dem link entnehmen kann ist das der Hinterbau linear einfedert aber durch die umlenkung eine progressive kennlinie erreicht wird  hab auch schon bei bikeaction angerufen dieser musste mich leider auf nächste Woche vertrösten da der Techniker auf ner Messe ist aber der weiß das sicher also werd ich mich nächste Woche ranhängen und euch dann berichten was ich dann mehr weiß  dann sind wir hoffentlich alle schlauer  

Grüße
Sebi


----------



## Igetyou (30. April 2012)

Coole Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ex-spo (2. Mai 2012)

Was fahrt ihr für Federhärten in eurem Flatline? (Neues Modell)
Ich will mir ne Titanfeder holen, kann mich aber net entscheiden zwischen 350er und 400er. 

Ist nen Flatline Park mit RC4 und wiege um die 75 KG

Auch nach den ganzen Rechnereien bin ich mir unstimmig, da es ja doch immer auf die GEO ankommt.
Vielleicht kann der ein odere andere mal Gewicht+Federhärte und den Zufriedenheitsgrad mit der Kombination angeben.
Nur so als Vergleich 
Gruß


----------



## dasfonz (2. Mai 2012)

ex-spo schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Federhärten in eurem Flatline? (Neues Modell)
> Ich will mir ne Titanfeder holen, kann mich aber net entscheiden zwischen 350er und 400er.
> 
> Ist nen Flatline Park mit RC4 und wiege um die 75 KG
> ...




Ich bin 60kg und fahre ne 250er feder.


----------



## Wasnhierlos (2. Mai 2012)

Ich bin damals in meinem Flatline 09 eine 400er im rc4 gefahren bei 75kg. Hat gut gepasst, eine weichere würd ich aber nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## ex-spo (2. Mai 2012)

Ich tendiere auch eher zur 400er...

hab in meinem Freerider ne 350er, das is aber auch deutlich steifer und hat nur 182mm Federweg, daher war da ne 350er besser.

Nur ich hab eben auf der Suche nach der richtigen Härte der Feder Posts gesehen, da fuhren Leute mit 80 Kg ne 350er. Diese blöden Rechner haben mir auch immer eine 350er errechnet. Deswegen bin ich nen bisserl ins schleudern gekommen.

Ich werd wohl ne 400er nehmen, man wird ja auch nicht schlanker XD


----------



## zet1 (3. Mai 2012)

ex-spo schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr für Federhärten in eurem Flatline? (Neues Modell)
> Ich will mir ne Titanfeder holen, kann mich aber net entscheiden zwischen 350er und 400er.
> 
> Ist nen Flatline Park mit RC4 und wiege um die 75 KG
> ...



was ist denn aktuell rin in der Stahlversion? Die Titan kauft man ja normalerweise dann in derselben Härte...


----------



## canYOn_/ (8. Mai 2012)

soo, ich wiege knapp über 90 Kg und fahre 550 stahlfeder - passt prima!
Hier der 2. Rennlauf in Berlin "King of Müggelz"
Der Zielspung:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/t8/zq/t8zqeay24j5f/large_Zielsprung_Rennen_m.jpg


----------



## Speedy 86 (8. Mai 2012)

Also hab nun mit Bikeaction telefoniert  guter Kontakt und Service 
also hinterbau ist wie schon erwähnt Linear und am ende Progressiv mehr konnte ich ned herrausfinden und er wusste auch leider ned wie das mit dem ViVid air nun ist ....
also High passt bei mir bis jetzt ganz gut man nutzt den federweg und am ende hat man noch ein wenig reserve ,werde aber mal die tage den mid shim einbauen um mal zu schauen wie sich das dann verhät 

ach und noch in eigener sache  hat jemand noch nen flati 08/09 hinterbau der nicht demoliert ist ^^ oder extreme knicke hat ^^ 

gruesse


----------



## GM210 (8. Mai 2012)

Speedy 86 schrieb:


> ach und noch in eigener sache  hat jemand noch nen flati 08/09 hinterbau der nicht demoliert ist ^^ oder extreme knicke hat ^^
> 
> gruesse



Wie meinst Du denn das? Ist Dein Hinterbau krumm, oder defekt? Brauchst Du Ersatz?


----------



## Speedy 86 (9. Mai 2012)

Hey  ja genau das meine ich und suche ich  meiner hat eine hässliche delle drin von nem Sturz obwohl ich mir Bismarck heut nicht erklären kann wie die reingekommen ist da der sturz harmlos war und kein Stein,Holz oder sonstiges in der Nähe war ... Vll. Hat der flex von der Kurbel gereicht  naja auf jeden fall soll ein neues her


----------



## Flame-Blade (10. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte dir einen kompletten 08er Rahmen verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (16. Mai 2012)

Hi!
Hier mein Flatline mit neuer Gabel und Dämpfer!
Es ist die Marzocchi 888 Rc3 2012 und Marzocchi Roco World Cup 2012.
Der Vorbau ist ein Nukeproof Warhead Boxxer Direct Mount 45mm.
Ich habe nun den Raceface Atlas Fr Lenker genommen.


----------



## zet1 (17. Mai 2012)

geile Farbe!


----------



## Edmonton (19. Mai 2012)

Danke! 
Mit dem neuen Fahrwerk macht es richtig laune.


----------



## rahu (24. Mai 2012)

... da nun meine Rockyfamilie komplett ist (vielen Dank @W.K. ), möchte ich mich hier einreihen.






Etwas Feintuning kommt noch, ich habe es erst drei Tage.

Dennoch eine erste Frage, hat jemand ein Setup für den Crane Creek DB Dämpfer. Der TuneFinder von CC hat Rocky nicht drin und auf meine Anfrage gabe es nur einen allgemeinen Hinweis.
 beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## RattleHead (26. Mai 2012)

Nice one, front looks a bit low (seems like the lower crown of the fork needs te be higher for beter headangle)


----------



## fuxy (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo, was wiegt den so ein RM Flatline ?
Momentan fahre ich noch ein Scott Gambler ist eigentlich ein schönes Rad, nur ein bissi schwer.
Will mir evtl ein Rocky Mountain Flatline aufbauen.
Über ein paar hilfreiche Antworten und Tipps worauf man achten sollte wär ich sehr dankbar


----------



## numinisflo (26. Mai 2012)

Keine Ahnung was ein Flatline ganz genau wiegt, jedoch ist es als Grundlage für ein wirklich leichtes Bike sicher nicht die richtige Basis. Das hat allerdings nichts mit den Fahreigenschaften zu tun.


----------



## rahu (28. Mai 2012)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Nice one, front looks a bit low (seems like the lower crown of the fork needs te be higher for beter headangle)



, die gabel ist jetzt richtig 






was fuer kurbeln fahrt ihr am flatline, die verbaute the hive ist mir zu knapp (1mm) am hinterbau.


----------



## RattleHead (28. Mai 2012)

Better ; ). Fahre ein RF Diabolus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stolennick (4. Juni 2012)

rahu schrieb:


> , die gabel ist jetzt richtig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totschick 

Ich fahre eine Truvativ Holzfeller. Ist aber auch sehr knapp. (175mm Kurbelarmlänge)
@ Edmonton: Wie laufen denn die Marzocchi-Elemente?  Immer noch gut?


----------



## Igetyou (4. Juni 2012)

Fahre ein 165mm Kurbel..


----------



## Edmonton (4. Juni 2012)

@stolennick
Ja die Marzocchi Elemente laufen super!
Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden. 
Sind ja noch nicht lange im Flatline eingebaut.
Mal schauen wie es in Zukunft aussieht, ich kann ja mal berichten.

Gruß


----------



## canYOn_/ (6. Juni 2012)

zur Abwechslung biete ich euch diesmal bewegte Bilder 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## SPIROW (6. Juni 2012)

swissOZ schrieb:


>


 
whoa hammerteil!  du hast nich zufällig ne partliste ? fürs gewicht vom rahmen & evtl gesamtgewicht wär ich dir auch sehr verbunde im inet find ich nur ziemlich abweichende blackout-rahmengewichte von 5,4-6,5kg)


----------



## Igetyou (7. Juni 2012)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> zur Abwechslung biete ich euch diesmal bewegte Bilder
> Viel Spaß!



Top gefahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swissOZ (7. Juni 2012)

SPIROW schrieb:


> whoa hammerteil!  du hast nich zufällig ne partliste ? fürs gewicht vom rahmen & evtl gesamtgewicht wär ich dir auch sehr verbunde im inet find ich nur ziemlich abweichende blackout-rahmengewichte von 5,4-6,5kg)


Gewicht habe ich nie gemessen. Werde neue Bilder machen da ich einen anderen Vorbau& Titanfeder habe. Die restlichen Parts habe ich ja schon erwaehnt....m


----------



## SPIROW (7. Juni 2012)

hmm & wo? hab de n fred hier durchforstet & nur wenig gefunden 

mal ne andere frage: is der rahmen vom world cup 2012 leicher als der blackout?


----------



## swissOZ (8. Juni 2012)

SPIROW schrieb:


> hmm & wo? hab de n fred hier durchforstet & nur wenig gefunden
> 
> mal ne andere frage: is der rahmen vom world cup 2012 leicher als der blackout?


Raeder sind Mavic/King, Saint Bremsen/ Kurbel, E13 Chainguide


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Juni 2012)

cooles video! sieht aus, als könntest du die fetten doubles auch mitnehmen, oder?


----------



## benithedog (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

kann mir mal einer erklären wie das jetzt mit dem Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe beim Flatline ist? Ich blick da nicht durch. Ist das jetzt einstellbar durch versch. EBL von Dämpfern? 

Ich fahre zur Zeit ein RMX mit 67° Lenkwinkel und möchte gerne etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel, eher in Richtung DH würde gern meine 888 RC2X ausm RMX übernehmen und wenns geht auch den Dämpfer.

Auf manchen Fotos sieht der LW extrem steil aus bei manchen ordentlich flach???? Klärt mich mal kurz auf.

Dank und Gruß 
Benni


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Juni 2012)

Wenn du den 222mm Dämpfer aus dem RMX in das letzte Loch des Flatline hängst, hast du definitiv den gewünschten Effekt


----------



## Trail-flow (9. Juni 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> kann mir mal einer erklären wie das jetzt mit dem Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe beim Flatline ist? Ich blick da nicht durch. Ist das jetzt einstellbar durch versch. EBL von Dämpfern?
> 
> ...



Grüß dich,

den hier habe ich verbaut: http://www.batwheels.de/K9-Industries-Angled-Reducer-Caps-2-Lenkwinkel-Steuersatz

Verarbeitung ist top, und dein Lenkwinkel wird einiges flacher. In meinem Album habe ich zwei vorher-nachher Bilder. Man erkennt es deutlich 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1063171
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1063170

Ich würde ihn sofort wieder verbauen.
Gruß


----------



## Trail-flow (10. Juni 2012)

Grüßt euch,
ich habe auf Grund der deutlichen Gewichtsersparnis und des misserabelen Ansprechverhaltens meinen Vivids mein Flatline auf Luft umgebaut (vielen Dank an Numb87).




(mir gefällt die cleanere Optik sehr gut)

Auf den ersten paar Metern auf Straße ist mir das geringe Losbrechmoment des DHX aufgefallen, kein Vergleich zum Vivid. 
Leider rauscht er sehr schnell durch und landet am Dämpferende beziehungsweise in der Endprogression (bottom-out fast komplett zu).. Für ein Anpassen des Luftdrucks im Piggyback hat es dann nicht mehr gereicht, Reifen platt 

Naja, mal sehen wie er sich im Park macht. 

Ps.: Wenn meine Wage mich nicht angelogen hat, bringt es mein RM auf 17,5kg. Ich halte das für etwas wenig: 18,3 hatte es vorher, abzüglich der 600g müssten eig. eine 17,7kg auf der Waage stehen ...


----------



## Igetyou (10. Juni 2012)

Trail-flow schrieb:


> Grüßt euch,
> ich habe auf Grund der deutlichen Gewichtsersparnis und des misserabelen Ansprechverhaltens meinen Vivids mein Flatline auf Luft umgebaut (vielen Dank an Numb87).
> 
> 
> ...



Da bin ich mal gespannt ob du den Dämpfer so hinbekommst das er nicht durch den Federwegs rauscht!
Was hattest du für einen Vivid?
Habe den R2C und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Trail-flow (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte den Vivid 4.1 verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (11. Juni 2012)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Juni 2012)

schon ein sehr hüpscher Rahmen!


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Juni 2012)

Richtig schön und endlich mal ein neues Design


----------



## RattleHead (11. Juni 2012)

Beauty!


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2012)

Sexy


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2012)

Die Sitzstrebe ist etwas gebogener.


----------



## Igetyou (15. Juni 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Die Sitzstrebe ist etwas gebogener.



Ist bei meinem 2011er Modell genauso.
Ich glaube an dem Rahmen selbst ist nichts neu.Nur die Lackierung!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2012)

In Riva meinte Vanderham das es eine neue Geometrie bekommen soll.


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Juni 2012)

So mein Flatline-Rahmen steht nun erstmal zum Verkauf. Fahren darf ich im Moment sowieso nicht 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/523288

Die passenden Race Face Atlas Kurbeln stehen auch im Bikemarkt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/523296


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (16. Juni 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> In Riva meinte Vanderham das es eine neue Geometrie bekommen soll.



Was soll sich ändern?
Hast du noch mehr Infos?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2012)

Ne mehr habe ich nicht.


----------



## Igetyou (20. Juni 2012)

Hey Flatliner
will mein 2012er Flatline auf Huber-Bushings umrüsten.
Hat jemand schon Erfahren damit gemacht?
Kann mir zufällig jemannd sagen was für Dimension ich brauche. Dann muss ich meinen Dämpfer (Rock Shox Vivid R2C) nicht ausbauen.

THX.


----------



## lattu82 (27. Juni 2012)

hi!!!
mal ne frage! 
wieviel is ein aktueller gebrauchter flatline rahmen ( wc 2012 ) in rahmengröße M wert. gekauft ende dezember. hinterbau fast neu ( 2 mal gefahren seit tausch ). lager dadurch auch neu.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. Juni 2012)

Huber bushings sind toll, zumindest in meinem Slayer und im Transition von meinem Bruder... Maße musste eben halt schnell mit nem Messschieber am Rahmen ausmessen oder Bikeaction fragen... oder deine alten Buchsen vermessen


----------



## Trail-flow (28. Juni 2012)

was ist an den Buchsen denn so besonders?

Hier mal meien aktuelle Ausbaustufe mit Direct Mount




Viel wird sich diese Saison nicht mehr ändern, alles was nun das Gewicht drückt, wird zu teuer   17,2kg sind aber auch in Ordnung. 
Ich finde es zum anbeißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (28. Juni 2012)

Sieht fett aus!!


----------



## Obstbrot (1. Juli 2012)

Hi miteinander!
ICh hab interesse an nem RM Flatline park....passt in meine Preisvorstellung.
Von der Geo her ist das ja wie die "DH"   versionen.
Wie siehts mit dem Support in Deutschland aus (Ersatzteile, Garantiefälle etc.)? Alle zufrieden 
Hab noch nie auf einem Flatline gesessen, habs immer nur anschauen dürfen 
Wie verhält sich der Rahmen (Geo) so, im vergleich mit andern Bikes?

Wär nett falls da jemand was produktives zu sagen könnte!
Gruß
obstbrot


----------



## Trail-flow (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich kann keinen großen Vergleich zu anderen Bikes anstellen, aber was fest steht ist, dass ich mit meinem Flatline mehr als zufrieden bin.
Einzig störend ist, dass ich beim Wheely immer an den Streben vom Dämpfer mit dem Knie hängen bleibe. Mit Prodektoren ist das aber kein Problem. 

Und wegen deiner Garantiefrage: Beziehst du das auf die Anbauteile oder den Rahmen? Ich kenne kein gebrochenes oder gerissenes Flatline. Der Rahmen macht einen sehr massiven aber dennoch eleganten Eindruck. Die Verarbeitung ist top.

Wie groß bist du und wo kommst du her? 

Gruß


----------



## Obstbrot (2. Juli 2012)

ok... bei der garantiefrage ging es mir um den Rahmen / Lager...D support usw.
Bin ca. 187 m groß...komme aus Nordhessen /Willingen ist ziemlich nah , warum? Probefahrt?


----------



## Trail-flow (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, aber ich fahre ein S Rahmen. Das ist dir deutlich zu klein ...


----------



## Trail-flow (5. Juli 2012)

Flatlien Gemeinschaft, 
heute konnte ich endlich meinen Luft Dämpfer in Stromberg testen.

Ich wiege ohne Klamotten gute 64kg:

Luftdruck im Biggy:
180-195psi
Luftdruck im Hauptkammer: 
zunächst 240psi, was sich dann aber als zu hart heraus gestellt hat. Nach einem kurzen "pfffft" und einigen psi weniger (keine Ahnung wie viele) war es optimal
Bottom out:
offfen
Rebound: 
eher etwas schneller, so das er beim Abspringen und aus Anliegern heraus leicht kickt

Mein Fazit auf der doch eher flowigen Strecke: wow ....  ich habe das Gefühl ein ganz anderes Bike unterm Arsch zu haben, er spricht super an, total fluffig. Auch wenn er nicht so progressiv wie der Vivid ist, habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass er all zu stark wegsackt (wenn überhaupt, sehr wenig).
Den Federweg habe ich ohne Bottom-out zu 95% genutzt, Durchschläge habe ich keine bemerkt.
Wie sich das ganze bei etwas größeren und härteren Sprüngen verhält,  kann ich nicht sagen. Das wird sich nächstes mal im Bikepark zeigen.

Vielleicht werde ich mal mit 130psi aufm Biggy und zugedrehtem Bottom-out fahren. Vermutlich wird er dann aber zu stark in die Knie gehen.

Kleiner Hinweis: Meiner Vermutung nach ist dieser Dämpfer nur etwas für leichte Fahrer. Bei Gewichtigeren könnte der DHX an seine Grenzen geraten.

Ganz unauffällig war der neue Vorbau, die 15mm mehr machen sich sehr gut.

....


----------



## Igetyou (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo
Will mir als nächstes den Lenkwinkel etwas abflachen. 65 Grad sind auf Highspeedstrecken etwas zu steil.
Welches Angleset brauche ich für ein 2011/2012er Flatline.Bei den ganzen Stsndards Blicke ich nicht mehr durch..
Hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen.


----------



## Trail-flow (9. Juli 2012)

Ganz einfach....
du nimmst den hier:
http://www.batwheels.de/K9-Industries-Angled-Reducer-Caps-2-Lenkwinkel

Der Steuerkopf dürfte um die 120mm lang sein. Einfach nachmessen und dann den passenden bestellen. Habe ich auch verbaut, funzt super, auch ohne Klemmschrauben.
Ich glaube, dass ich eine Nummer kleiner (117mm) statt den größeren genommen habe...  Das gibt noch mal ein bisschen mehr Winkeländerung als der größere 127mm ....


----------



## Igetyou (10. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Info.
Hätte aber gerne maximal 1,5° flacher.
Da bleibt leider nur der teure Cane Creek.
Welchen brauche ich da? Zero Stack oben und unten?


----------



## Trail-flow (11. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mit meinen 2° sehr zufrieden, es ist definitiv nicht zu viel. Und ob du die 0,5° wirklich noch merkst, bezweifel ich jetzt mal  Das musst du wissen.

Die deutliche Ersparnis zum Cane creeg kannst du an anderer Stelle deinem Flatline zu gute kommen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lattu82 (19. Juli 2012)

hi mal ne frage? hat einer von euch auch probleme mit dem lack am unterrohr da wo rocky mountain steht. das sieht aus als wenn sich der lack da abblättert. model is flatline wc 2012 gerade mal 7 monate alt. foto habe ich gemacht aber erkennt mann net. sind auch 100 % ig keine steinschläge usw. sieht eher aus als schlecht lackiert. läuft sowas unter garantie. hat einer einen tip was ich machen soll damit oder schon erfahrung mit sowas gemacht?

mfg latu


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2012)

Wende dich an deinen Händler und an bikeaction, die sind recht kooperativ.


----------



## lattu82 (20. Juli 2012)

danke schon mal für den tip, das wäre bzw is auch der nächste schritt den ich sowieso mache. die frage is nur ob das ein garantiefall is und ob schon mal einer damit erfahrung gemacht hat.


----------



## lattu82 (20. Juli 2012)

also war bei meinen händler... er meint es kommt von steinschläge die macken in den klarlack machen und das dann weiter abblättert. also kein garantiefall. sondern persönliches pech da ich den rahmen am unterrohr nicht abgeklebt habe.


----------



## Igetyou (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Latu.
Habe mein Rahmen abgeklebt!
Die Folie hat auch schon ein paar gute Schläge abbekommen.
Das Tretlager habe ich nicht abgeklept und sieht schon dem entsprechend aus. Werde es jetzt auch abkleben.

Nochmal ne Technische Frage.
Wie hoch ist das Tretlager beim Flatline?

@ flow Trail:
Wie hast du den Steuersatz eingepresst? Hast du dir eine Schablone gemacht, damit der Steuersatz auch richtig sitzt. Oder hast du ein Fadengespannt?
Für Info´s wäre ich dir dankbar.


----------



## Trail-flow (20. Juli 2012)

Du hast eine PN ...


----------



## puitl (29. Juli 2012)

Grüß euch!
Hab mir jetzt für die härteren Angelegenheiten ein Flatline Park zugelegt 

Hätte da ne Frage da es mein erster Downhiller ist:
Ich wiege Fahrbereit ca. 75kg....habe jetzt eine 450er Feder drin...drüfte passen oder?

Und was verstell ich jetzt eigentlich genau mit dem Drehkranz am Dämpfer?
Ist ja eigentlich die Federvorspannung, nur den SAG stelle ich damit nicht ein habe ich schon ein paar mal gelesen!?
Was bewirkt eine andere Einstellung dort nun?

Zurzeit ist es nämlich so wenn ich mich drauf setze, dass es den ersten "sensibleren" Federwegsbereich komplett einfedert, SAG also, und dann muss ich schon ordentlich drauf "hüpfen" das ich zumindest am Stand die Hälfte des Federweges ausnutzen kann....passt dies ziemlich oder liege ich hier Setup-mäßig etwas falsch?

Dank euch für die Hilfe!


----------



## Trail-flow (29. Juli 2012)

Erstzmal Glückwunsch zum Flatline 
Mit dem Drehkranz verschiebst (spannst vor) du deine Feder und somit die Höhe deines Tretlagers im SAG.

Den SAG selbst stellst du mit der Feder ein, je weicher desto mehr SAG.
Du wolltest dein Bike auf dem Trail abstimmen, alles andere bringt nicht viel.
Da du keine Druckstufeneinstellung hast, empfehle ich dir, die Feder so zu wählen, dass du 1) einen SAG von ungefähr 1/3 und 2) aber möglichst keine Durchschläge hast. Da ist halt der Kompromiss zu finden.
Die CC bis Enduro Fahrer machen da so: du setzt dich auf dein Bike und ein Kumpel misst den verbleibenden Dämpferhub. Dieser sollte 2/3 von dem Gesamthub (76mm), also ungefähr 50mm getragen. Ich habe das im DH Bereich noch nicht gemacht, meine Feder habe ich aus dem Bauch heraus ausgesucht.

Zu Viel SAG wird sich aber auch negativ beim Fahren bemerkbar machen  Du landest direkt in der Endprogression, dein Fahrrad fängt an zu hoppeln.

Die Zugstufe würde ich danach langsam von offen im Uhrzeigersinn Richtung zu drehen. Wenn du dich auf deine Pedale stellst, und dann auf den Sattel fallen lässt, sollte es einfedern, ausfedern und dann im SAG stehen bleiben. Jedoch darf der Dämpfer dich beim Ausfedern nicht aus den Pedalen werfen 

Das ist jetzt nur mal eine erste Idee, wie du so eine Art Grundsetup hinbekommst. 

Hoffendlich konnte ich dir helfen ...


----------



## puitl (29. Juli 2012)

Hm ok wegen der Federstärke muss ich dann im Park schaun wo ich da hinkomm 
Jap das mit dem Rebound undSAG weiß ich eig., wahrsch. kommt es mir nur etwas zu viel vor da es quasi mein erster downhiller ist....habe bis jetzt nur eins ausgeborgt und der war für mein gewicht sowieso zu hart....sprich fast kein Sag^

hm ok aber das mit dem Tretlager versteh ich noch nicht ganz:
Heißt das wirklich nur jetzt z.B. wenn ich merke ich "küsse" mit meine Kurbel zu oft den Boden dann: Feder weiter vorspannen?

Lieg ich da so richtig?
Dank dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-flow (29. Juli 2012)

Im Prinzip ja, aber: je höher dein Tretlager, desto bescheidener wird sich dein wunderschönes Fahrrad im Park verhalten. Deshalb habe ich immer eine sehr geringe Vorspannung gewählt und nur mit der Federhärte gespielt


----------



## puitl (29. Juli 2012)

mhm verstehe schon 
in der Anleitung der Fox-Dämpfer ist ja folgendes zu lesen:
WENN DER VORSPANNRING DIE FEDER ERFASST, DREHEN SIE IHN UM EINE UMDREHUNG IM UHRZEIGERSINN. 
WENN DER VORSPANNRING VON DIESEM PUNKT AUS GEGEN DEN
UHRZEIGERSINN GEDREHT WERDEN MUSS, UM DIE RICHTIGE NACHGIEBIGKEIT EINZUSTELLEN,BENÖTIGEN SIE EINE WEICHERE FEDER.

Sprich wenn ich bei unbelastetem Dämpfer den Ring zur Feder stelle plus eine Umdrehung, müsste ich quasi genug/zu viel SAG zusammenbringen - ansonten: weichere Feder
Hab ich das so richtig interpretiert?

Danke!


----------



## Trail-flow (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich jetzt den FOX und deinen Kram richtig verstanden habe, ja 
Ich habe eben mal geshcaut, ich fahre eine 400er bei einem Gewicht von 63kg ohne Klamotten. D.h. die 450 sollte bei deinem Gewicht schon sehr weich sein. Eine 400 bei 75kg macht glaube ich wenig Sinn


----------



## TheSpecialized (31. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn für'n Dämpfer in deinem Flatline verbaut? 
Ich hab zumindest nen MZ Roco TST drin, welcher mit Hilfe einer 400er Feder läuft - was mir derzeit bei gleichem Gewicht zu hart ist.


----------



## puitl (31. Juli 2012)

Habe das Flatline Park mit dem "Fox Van R Custom Valved".
also SAG werde ich diese Woche mal genau nachmessen...habe noch ein bisschen über Federhärten gelesen jetzt und draufgekommen dass es hier ja fast gleich ist wie bei den Rahmen-Größen: Probieren


----------



## -simon- (31. Juli 2012)

hi,
fahre seit 2011 ein rocky mountain flatline wc. war mit dem bike immer sehr zufrieden. hab mir das bike auch wegem den 1a ruf von rocky mountain gekauft. 
vor kurzem hab ich mal wieder ein schaltauge geschrottet und wollt mir heut ein neues ersatzschaltauge holen (hat mich früher 20 euro bei rocky mountain and friends gekostet) mit entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass rocky mountain ihre preise angzogen hat und das teil jetzt 70 euro kosten soll? was ist das bitteschön für eine kundenpolitik, dass ist für mich echt ein grund die marke zu wechseln...

ps: hat noch jemand tipps wo man ein schaltauge für ein flatline wc 2011 billig bekommen kann hab nichts unter 50 euro im internet gefunden? danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puitl (31. Juli 2012)

dieses preispolitische "Phänomen" kann man zurzeit leider bei fast allen (immer populärer werdenden!) amerikanischen Marken beobachten...

soooo heute hab ich mir meinen SAG mal genau angeguckt.
Bin so vorgegangen wie in der FOX Anleitung:
Vorspannring an die Feder stellen plus eine Umdrehung.
Wenn der SAG nicht erreicht wird -> weichere Feder.
Wenn man mit max. 2 Umdrehungen Vorspannung noch zu viel SAG hat -> härtere Feder.

Der FOX Van im Flati hat 76mm Hub...laut Anleitung sollte man 19mm SAG erreichen.
Im Downhiller kann man ja bis zu 30% SAG haben oder? Wären dann knappe 23mm...

Nja jedenfalls hab ich 16mm mit der 450er Feder......was meint ihr: eine 400er holen oder eine 350er?....oder beide?^^


Eines ist mir noch aufgefallen bei ausgebautem Dämpfer:
im "oberen" Federwegsbereich bewegt sich die Dämpfermechanik sehr leichtgängig....wenn ich den Rahmen dann aber quasi "einknicken" lasse, sprich einfedere, habe ich gemerkt das es dann etwas schwergängig wird....nicht das es stecken würde aber doch eine spürbare Reibung.
Ist hier vl. was zu fest angezogen oder alles ganz normal?

Dank euch!


----------



## TheSpecialized (1. August 2012)

Die Federhärte kommt vllt noch ein wenig auf deine Vorlieben an; wenn du es eher etwas härter magst, dann nehm die 400er - anderen Falles die 350er, die dürfte in etwa passen.

Und wegen deines Reibungsproblems kann ich dir nicht so recht helfen. Ich weiß nur, dass das Flatline einen sehr progressiven Hinterbau besitzt, was abgesehen von dieser "Reibung", deinem Problem entsprechen könnte.


----------



## Igetyou (1. August 2012)

Hätte eine 500er K9 Race Steel Feder zu verkaufen.
geeignet für RockShox Vivid.


----------



## puitl (1. August 2012)

ja die Progression ansich wird ja schätze ich mal durch die Anlekung zum Dämpfer verursacht.
Nja ist mir halt nur aufgefallen das es etwas schwergängiger geht.....wird bei diesen Kräften die dann wirken aber wahrsch. hinfällig sein 

Also dann werd ich mir mal zur Probe ne 400er bzw. 350er besorgen...komisch ist nur das z.B Trail-Flow ne 400er bei 8 kg weniger Fahrergewicht fährt 
aber nächste Woche werd ich dann eh sehen wie sich mal die 450er macht.


----------



## TheSpecialized (2. August 2012)

Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass er einen Vivid fährt. Ich fahre ja 'nen Roco und brauche eine noch weichere Feder, als du es tust.^^

EDIT: Bei gleichem gleichem Fahrergewicht.


----------



## Igetyou (5. August 2012)

Hey Jungs brauche nochmal ne Info:
Weiss einer von euch die Reach und Stack Werte für das Flatline ab 2010?
Optimal Größe M?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## puitl (10. August 2012)

grüß euch 
heut gehts endlich es erste mal auf die Piste mit meinem FL Park 
Hab nur eine frage:
Mir ist bei eine kurzen Probefahrt im Wald aufgefallen dass der obere Teil der Kette immer auf die obere Führung schlägt. Dort ist ca. 1cm Abstand und wenn die Kette dann beim Rollen nicht gespannt ist schwingt diese und schlägt dort andauernd....
Passt das so oder muss man was verstellen sodass die Kette dort andauernd aufliegt und etwas gespannt ist?
danke!


----------



## jonijoni (14. August 2012)

Servus,
hat von euch jemand schonmal nen riss am sitzrohr gehabt?
Hab heute schon bei mir einen entdeckt geht direkt an der schweißnaht um das halbe rohr herum. Find aber nichts im internet bei dem das schon mal passiert ist...
Ich denke ich werde es schweißen lassen... schon mal jemand erfahrung damit gehabt?


----------



## Igetyou (14. August 2012)

jonijoni schrieb:


> Servus,
> hat von euch jemand schonmal nen riss am sitzrohr gehabt?
> Hab heute schon bei mir einen entdeckt geht direkt an der schweißnaht um das halbe rohr herum. Find aber nichts im internet bei dem das schon mal passiert ist...
> Ich denke ich werde es schweißen lassen... schon mal jemand erfahrung damit gehabt?


Welches Baujahr?


----------



## jonijoni (14. August 2012)

09er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (14. August 2012)

Habe ein 2012er bei dem ein Riss am Hinterbau war. 
Wurde dann reibungslos gewechselt!Kenne aber noch mind. 4 weitere Rahmen die dieses Problem hatten. 
Es waren 2011er und 2012 er Modelle betroffen


----------



## Trail-flow (18. August 2012)

Grüßt euch,
Ich bin durch zufall zu einem Hope-Deemax Laufradsatz gekommen. Nun sieht mein Babyso aus... 




Leider habe ich mir in Leogang eine Delle ins Unterrohr gefahren. Muss bei irgendeinem Abflug passiert sein .... 




Insgesamt hat es sehr gelitten. Rahmen, Laufräder und Anbauteile sehen stark mitgenommen aus ..


----------



## puitl (19. August 2012)

Grüß euch!

Habe nun meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem Flatline Park hinter mir.
Also die 350er Feder scheint ziemlich richtig zu liegen, habe mit meinen 70kg (nackt) den Federweg hinten voll ausgenutzt....Durchschlagen habe ich keines bemerkt.

Die 888RV habe ich jedoch nicht wirklich ausgenutzt, ich weiß nicht ob es daran liegt das sich die Gabel noch einfährt und ich vl. noch zu wenig Druck aufs Vorderrad bekomme...?
...habe jedoch nur 2/3 ausgenutzt, sprich so 6 cm. waren leider völlig ungenutzt.
SAG habe ich bei der Gabel auch ziemlich wenig.

Wisst ihr welche Federhärte dort standardmäßig verbaut ist?
Bzw. welche Federhärte dann optimal wäre bei meinem Gewicht?

Dank euch!!


----------



## nitrojunk (23. August 2012)

Hallo,

wollte mir ggf. ein 2008er Flatline 3 kaufen und von euch mal wissen, wieviel Federweg dieses mit dem DHX 5 hat ?

Scheint ja der original Dämpfer zu sein und hab nur gefunden, das der rahmen 185 bis 215mm mit verschiedenen Dämpfern bietet, wie wird es bei diesem Modell aussehen ?

Grüße


----------



## Flame-Blade (24. August 2012)

Das kommt auf die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers an 

Bei 241mm hast du im dritten Loch deine 215mm in etwa


----------



## nitrojunk (26. August 2012)

Hab heute mein Flatline abgeholt 





Hoffe, das ich die Tage dan wieder fit bin und ich mal ne Runde drehen kann


----------



## lattu82 (23. September 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jsogja1_UCI&feature=colike"]Downhill Bike auseinander bauen ( Rocky Mountain Flatline WC 2012 ) - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hier zerlege ich mein Flatline komplett. Es ist ein 2012 er Wc. Wenn ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge, Tips, Fragen oder Kritik habt dann kommentiert das Video.


----------



## Flame-Blade (26. September 2012)

Falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem Flatline-Rahmen ist.
Meiner steht nun bei Ebay drin

Rocky Flatline Rahmen


----------



## chickenwayrider (26. September 2012)

Malzeit an alle Flatlinefahrer,
bin neulich mit dem Flatline Pro 2011 mal zum testen son paar Abfahrten aufm DH gefahren. Ich muss zugeben ich war nicht so angemessen begeistert wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. 

Fahre sonst ein Switch und im vergleich dazu kam mir das Flatline zwar extrem schnell aber irgendwie auch sehr träge vor was Kurven, Bunnyhop, Wheelies und Whips angeht. Geht das vorbei oder ist das der Preis den man zahlen muss damit mal so ein bügelfreudiges Bike bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (27. September 2012)

Das ist der Preis dafür. Wobei wenn ich den Dämpfer in der Mitte aufhänge und die Gabel weit durchstecke, dann ist es um Welten agiler


----------



## nitrojunk (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Flatline Fahrer,

hab jetzt auch schon ein paar Wochen mein Flatline und bin echt zufrieden, nur das Fahrwerk bereitet mir sorgen.
Hab eine Boxxer Team aus 2010 oder 2011 mit der normalen Feder und einen Fox DHX5 mit 241mm und 450er Feder.

Ich wiege fahrwertig circa 78KG, wäre cool wenn mir mal einer so ein grobes Setup sagen könnte.
Soll natürlich nicht perfekt sein, aber so das Dämpfer und Gabel gut zusammen arbeiten.

Grüße


----------



## death_rider (5. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute, ich möchte mir evtl. ein Flatline zulegen ... was wiegt ein Flatline Rahmen so ?


----------



## Igetyou (7. Oktober 2012)

death_rider schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich möchte mir evtl. ein Flatline zulegen ... was wiegt ein Flatline Rahmen so ?



Verkaufe gerade mein 2012er pro Rahmen!
Interesse!??


----------



## thunderdome_nl (29. Oktober 2012)

​


----------



## xcx (16. November 2012)

kann eigentlich jemand bestätigen ob ein vivid air in ein flatline 2012 passt?

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lattu82 (20. November 2012)

hi!!!

Hier zerlege ich komplett mein Flatline worldcup 2012!!!

https://www.youtube.com/user/DampfHans82?feature=mhee


----------



## lattu82 (20. November 2012)

Mal eine Frage! Wer hat hier schon mal die Lager getauscht? Die zwei oberen 6002 waren kein Problem, aber bei den unteren 3002 bin ich mir nicht sicher. hat einer einen Tip wie ich die am besten rausbekomme. Haben die einen "Anschlag" oder ist die Hülse drin der "Anschlag". Achso ist ein 2012er Flatline!!!


----------



## Big D (25. November 2012)

Den Rahmen ums Lager herum mit einem normalen Fön schön warm machen und mit Kriechöl (wd40) einsprühen.

Dann die innen liegende Hülse etwas zur Seite drücken und mit einer Eisenstange und einem kleinen Hammer die Lager von innen vorsichtig rausschlagen.
Genau so habe ich letztens alle meine Lager völlig problemlos gewechselt.
Die neuen Lager kann man schön mit 2 großen Unterlegscheiben, einer M8 Gewindestange und zwei Muttern einpressen.

Wenn man die Lager zuvor für eine Stunde ins Gefrierfach legt, die Lagersitze mit einem Fön warm macht, und gut Ölt fallen die fast von alleine rein


----------



## lattu82 (25. November 2012)

Big D schrieb:


> Den Rahmen ums Lager herum mit einem normalen Fön schön warm machen und mit Kriechöl (wd40) einsprühen.
> 
> Dann die innen liegende Hülse etwas zur Seite drücken und mit einer Eisenstange und einem kleinen Hammer die Lager von innen vorsichtig rausschlagen.
> Genau so habe ich letztens alle meine Lager völlig problemlos gewechselt.
> ...




Cool danke! Das mit dem Fön versuche ich morgen mal. Die Hülse hatte nur etwas fest zwischen den Lager gesessen, habe deshalb am Anfang net genau gewusst wie die drinn sitzt. Ich habe es dann mit einen Achter Inbus ( abgeklebt ) zur Seite gedrückt. Muss mir dann morgen noch ein passendes Stück Metall von unseren Schlossern geben lassen zum ausschlagen. Muss man halt vorsichtig machen Stück für Stück. Und ein passendes Unterstück, am besten ein Hohles Stück Eisen, geht auch eine riesen Nuss.
Das mit der Gewindestange habe ich bei den Lager von meinen LRS auch schon gemacht, geht super.

mfg latu


----------



## stolennick (7. Dezember 2012)

@_lattu82_ hab das auch mit ner Gewindestange und Unterlegscheiben hinbekommen.
Lager ins Gefrierfach und den Lagersitz mit nem Heißluftfön solange heiß gemacht, bis das Fett direkt schmilzt, was man noch reinpackt vor dem Einpressen. 
Hat prima geklappt.

Andere Sache: Hat jemand von euch schonmal Enduro Seals für ne Boxxer ausprobiert? Lohnt sich das warten wegen US Versand?


----------



## canYOn_/ (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor, alle Lager an meinem RM Flatline Pro 2010 zu wechseln. 
Hat jemand zufällig eine Liste aller Lager bereits erstellt?
Könnt ihr mir irgend einen Lager-Hersteller besonders empfehlen?

Würde mich auf *konstruktive* Antworten freuen


----------



## Dirty Rufus (12. Dezember 2012)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe vor, alle Lager an meinem RM Flatline Pro 2010 zu wechseln.
> Hat jemand zufällig eine Liste aller Lager bereits erstellt?
> ...



Fang doch da mal an zu lesen. Ab antwort #1664  in diesem Fred


----------



## stolennick (13. Dezember 2012)

Fürs 2010er kann ich leider nicht sagen, welche Lager du brauchst. Aber rufus hat recht, ich hab das in dem Thread hier schon mehrfach gelesen.
Wenn du Geld zuviel hast kannst du fast nix besseres als SKF Lager bekommen.
Alternativ hab seiner Zeit bei http://www.dswaelzlager.de/ Codex Lager gekauft.
Waren sehr günstig und halten bisher (1 Jahr). Hab ein paar zuviel gekauft und mal eins aufgemacht. Ist immerhin vernünftig gefettet. Tauschen kann man die Lager selber, wenn man vorsichtig ist und nicht zwei linke Hände hat. Alternativ sollte man es dann lieber zum Händler seines Vertrauens bringen. Die haben das richtige Werkzeug und i.d.R. auch die Erfahrung.


----------



## canYOn_/ (13. Dezember 2012)

stolennick schrieb:


> Fürs 2010er kann ich leider nicht sagen, welche Lager du brauchst. Aber rufus hat recht, ich hab das in dem Thread hier schon mehrfach gelesen.
> Wenn du Geld zuviel hast kannst du fast nix besseres als SKF Lager bekommen.
> Alternativ hab seiner Zeit bei http://www.dswaelzlager.de/ Codex Lager gekauft.
> Waren sehr günstig und halten bisher (1 Jahr). Hab ein paar zuviel gekauft und mal eins aufgemacht. Ist immerhin vernünftig gefettet. Tauschen kann man die Lager selber, wenn man vorsichtig ist und nicht zwei linke Hände hat. Alternativ sollte man es dann lieber zum Händler seines Vertrauens bringen. Die haben das richtige Werkzeug und i.d.R. auch die Erfahrung.



danke für die Info!


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. Dezember 2012)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Fang doch da mal an zu lesen. Ab antwort #1664  in diesem Fred



danach habe ich eigentlich gesucht und jetzt auch gefunden 

http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2010_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (27. Dezember 2012)

http://dirty-pages.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=57302


----------



## baiker007 (29. Dezember 2012)

So mein aller erstes Kanadisches Bike, wie findet ihr es?

Es kommt noch ein Protone Air Kit in die Boxxer und eine leichter Kurbel.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2012)

Vergiß die Protone und hol dir das richtige Solo Air Kit.


----------



## baiker007 (29. Dezember 2012)

Okay überredet


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem Protone Zeug haben echt schon genug Leute Probleme gehabt...die Worldcup Kartusche baust du ein und hast keinen Ärger.


----------



## baiker007 (29. Dezember 2012)

Wirklich? Ich find leider nix anständiges von Protone. Ich mach mir halt Gedanken ob das Solo Air Kit passt, wegen den gehohnten Standrohren.


----------



## baiker007 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ok, also Solo Air Kit passt in einer 2011er Boxxer. Aber das alles kostet rund 150 â¬ und von Protone rund 120 â¬. Ich Ã¼berlege einfach mal. Vlt find ich ja noch einige Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## stolennick (30. Dezember 2012)

Kann da leider keine direkten Erfahrungen zu beitragen, aber ein Kollege von mir hatte es in einer 888 und in einer Boxxer. Hatüber beides eigentlich nur geflucht. Jetzt fährt er ne boxxer wc und hat die welt im döschen


----------



## Leatherface 3 (30. Dezember 2012)

scheiÃ doch auf die 30â¬ 
dafÃ¼r haste dann ne laufende boxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (30. Dezember 2012)

in der Bikestation in Wibe haben sie mir gesagt ich soll den ganzen Mist lassen und wenn ich eine WC Boxxer haben will, dann soll ich das linke Rohr komplett tauschen...


----------



## baiker007 (31. Dezember 2012)

Okay, dann werde ich es wohl doch nicht verbauen. 

Mal sehen wo ich so um die 150 â¬ noch Gewicht einsparen kann. Dann wird es wohl eine neue Kurbel werden.


----------



## san_andreas (31. Dezember 2012)

So ein Schwachsinn mit dem linken Rohr...die Solo Air hat schon immer auch in Race oder Team Gabeln gefunzt, schon bei der alten Boxxer.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Rad! Geh einfach biken und überleg dir dann, ob die paar Gramm wirklich essenziell wichtig sind, eingespart zu werden


----------



## Trail-flow (31. Dezember 2012)

Leider muss mein Flatline für die kommende Saison an die Wand. Es ist mir doch etwas klein geworden.
Sie wie es da liegt, hat wiegt es 4,4kg ... ganz schön fett


----------



## njoerd (1. Januar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn mit dem linken Rohr...die Solo Air hat schon immer auch in Race oder Team Gabeln gefunzt, schon bei der alten Boxxer.




gut zu wissen. 
das mit den alten Gabeln haben sie auch so gesagt, aber bei Neueren soll es innen anders sein. 

Also ein Solo Air Kit passt perfekt, wobei das Protonen Kit aber nicht zu empfehlen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Januar 2013)

Schaut doch in den Protone Thread, da haben die User genug Ärger gehabt.

Das Origina ist einfach nur bißchen teurer und paßt.


----------



## xcx (2. Januar 2013)

fährt eigentlich jemand ein cane creek angle set oder sowas im flatline, also um den lenkwinkel zu verstellen? ist ja schon recht steil, was es recht agil macht, zu einem demo war es glaube ich ein unterscheid von 2grad.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Januar 2013)

Wieso stellst du hier eine Frage und machst für die Flatline umlackieren Frage einen neuen Thread auf?

und wenn du einfach mal ein wenig in den 104 Seiten lesen würdest, würdest du feststellen, das hier einige ein Angle Set fahren und damit wohl recht zufrieden sind...


----------



## Dirty Rufus (4. Januar 2013)

Genau,wer lesen kann und auch mit der suchfunktion umgehen kann is klar im vorteil !!!


----------



## xcx (4. Januar 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Wieso stellst du hier eine Frage und machst für die Flatline umlackieren Frage einen neuen Thread auf?
> 
> und wenn du einfach mal ein wenig in den 104 Seiten lesen würdest, würdest du feststellen, das hier einige ein Angle Set fahren und damit wohl recht zufrieden sind...



hallo elefantenvogel.

ich gehe davon aus, dass die umlakierungsfrage eine herstellerbezogene frage ist und keine spezifische flatline frage. deswegen habe ich diese im rocky forum gepostet. für mich sind dies zwei verschiedene paar schuhe, da dies ja eine allgemeine garantiefrage ist.


----------



## Pecoloco (10. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr ein CC Angle-Set. Sitzt und ist stressfrei. Schöne Laufruhe und für mich noch agil genug. Hab die vollen 2 Grad reingehauen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo miteinander
Spielt jemand hier mit dem Gedanken, sich Ende der Saison von seinem Flatline in M (gaaanz eventuell auch L) zu trennen? Egal ob altes oder neues Modell


----------



## san_andreas (27. Januar 2013)

Hey, Lord Shadow goes big !

Edit: sind doch genug im Markt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search/index?q_ft=flatline


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Januar 2013)

Jup Aber ich frage bewusst nach Herbst, da ich dann einen Rahmen will und mal gucken möchte, ob ich schon jemanden finde, da ich ein bisschen mit dem Gedanken spiele ein günstige Session 10 zu kaufen, aber eigentlich ein Flatline will.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Januar 2013)

Lieber gleich das kaufen, was man wirklich will, ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. Januar 2013)

Da hat san_andreas wohl recht... ansonsten wirst du dich auf kurz oder lang nur ärgern... beobachte den markt, und schlag halt zu wenn es was gescheites zu deinen preisvorstellungen gibt!


----------



## SINGLEPLAYER (30. Januar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Lieber gleich das kaufen, was man wirklich will, ist meine Erfahrung.





Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Rocky`s  sind einfach nur die geilsten !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2013)

Wie groß ist eigentlich der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem alten und dem neuen Flatline Rahmen? Trotz intensiver Recherche habe ich nur Komplettgewichte gefunden.


----------



## -simon- (4. Februar 2013)

würde gerne an meinem 2011 flatline wc rahmen alle lager einmal tauschen habe einen freund der an gute lager billig rankommt. kenne mich leider damit jedoch nicht aus. 
welche lager benötige ich alles?


----------



## bierne (5. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jup Aber ich frage bewusst nach Herbst, da ich dann einen Rahmen will und mal gucken möchte, ob ich schon jemanden finde, da ich ein bisschen mit dem Gedanken spiele ein günstige Session 10 zu kaufen, aber eigentlich ein Flatline will.



Ich hab ein Flatline 1 von 2010 mit ner Boxxer Ride für 1300VHB abzugeben.


----------



## mex racer (6. Februar 2013)

welche federhaerte benoetige ich bei 95 kg?
Ich habe ein fox rc4 daempfer.


----------



## tommespommes (6. Februar 2013)

Schau mal auf die HP von TF tuned, da findste nen Berechnungs tool.


----------



## stolennick (5. März 2013)

500er sollte passen, is eh geschmackssache, wie ich finde


----------



## canYOn_/ (6. März 2013)

mex racer schrieb:


> welche federhaerte benoetige ich bei 95 kg?
> Ich habe ein fox rc4 daempfer.



ich wiege knapp über 90 und fahre 550 Feder. 
Würde sogar die 600 ausprobieren.
500 war für mich definitiv zu weich.
Die boxxer fahre ich auch mit der extraharten Feder (schwarz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bierne (7. März 2013)

mex racer schrieb:


> welche federhaerte benoetige ich bei 95 kg?
> Ich habe ein fox rc4 daempfer.


Ich hab ca 100kg und komm mit ner 650er gut zurecht, da müßte die 600er eigentlich gut passen.


----------



## xcx (8. März 2013)

mex racer schrieb:


> welche federhaerte benoetige ich bei 95 kg?
> Ich habe ein fox rc4 daempfer.



rc4 bei 75kg = 350er feder. 

erst war ne 500er drin, hab dann ne 400er gekauft aber ne 350er ist geiler und schlag ich bis jetzt nicht durch. rc4 hat aber auch frischen service


----------



## baiker007 (8. März 2013)

So mein geliebtes Flatty nochmal. Diesesmal ohne die Hussefelt Kurbel.
Ich freu mich wenn ich wieder fahren darf.


----------



## Splasher (22. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe schon das Forum durchsucht, finde aber keine konkrete Antwort auf meine Frage, vllt könnt Ihr mir ja helfen:

Funktioniert eine Hammerschmidt an einem Flatline WC 2010? Wer hats schon mal aufgebaut bzw. fährt es so?

Kann und will nicht aufs "zweite Kettenblatt" verzichten, bin mir aber unsicher, ob beim 2010er WC die Kettenstrebe mit der Kette kollidiert wenn man vorne das 22er Blatt fährt und hinten aufm 11er Ritzel ist...

Grüße


----------



## HardiHartstrang (26. März 2013)

Grüßt euch liebe Flatti Gemeinde, und zwar geht bei mir um einen neuen Dämpfer. Hab mich mit dem Thema bischer noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt. Habe bisher den Fox VanR drin und möchte was neues, wiege fahrfertig so an die 80kg. Welchen Dämpfer könnt ihr mir empfehlen bzw. welche passende Feder und welche Einbaulänge und sowohl Breite ist die richtige?! 

Bedanke mich schonmal für Tips und Empfehlungen! 

Grüße Hardi


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2013)

Ich hab da mal eine frage , Was ist ein Rocky Mountain Flatline mit der bezeichnung Park ? ist das eine sonderserie oder einfach nur die alte bauform ? handelt sich um das Modelljahr 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $ilver$ider (4. April 2013)

Das Park bedeutet meines wissens her einfach nur das es die Park ausstatung ist 
Also danke das es damals die billigste ausstatung beim flatline ist


----------



## swissOZ (16. April 2013)

Abstimmungsfrage...
Hat jemand hier die Fox 40 Gabel an seinem Flatline und faehrt die "harte" Stahl Feder welche zusaetzlich mit der Gabel kommt? Ich (100kg fahrbereit) habe zurzeit Probleme genug SAG zubekommen obwohl laut Fox diese Feder passend fuer mein Gewicht ist.
danke m


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2013)

Das Problem habe ich mit meiner 36er Van auch, dass im Stehen der Sag nicht groß genug ist, beim Fahren paßt alles wunderbar !


----------



## swissOZ (16. April 2013)

Danke schonmal!
Wie gesagt finde ich es seltsam, dass ich den Preload ganz auf Minus stellen muss um ueberhaupt etwas SAG zu bekommen....


----------



## Lateralus87 (30. April 2013)

Servus Flatty Fahrer,
bin schwer am überlegen mir ein Flatline Rahmen zu holen. Bin 1,95, könnte da ein M Rahmen noch gehen, oder muss es ein L sein?
Kann mir jemand was zur Entwicklung sagen? Gerade in Kanada gehen die 2011er Rahmen recht günstig weg. Gab es da irgendwelche schwächen oder VErbesserungen seit 2011?

Merci schonmal


----------



## stolennick (1. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen, 

ich hab mich letztes Wochenende mal drangemacht mein Flatty (09) für die Saison startklar zu machen.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Bolzen für den Dämpfer bzw. die Buchsen, die in die Dämpferbuchsen gesteckt sind allem Anschein nach ziemlich auf sind. (s. Bild)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, woher ich sowas bekomme? 
Oder hat jemand mal Huber Bushings ausprobiert? So wie ich das auf der HP verstanden hab gibts ja da ja Ersatz.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Switchy (1. Mai 2013)

Normal. das ist ein verschleißteil. Die buchsen können schonmal ausgeschlagen sein. neue besorgen und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## stolennick (1. Mai 2013)

Switchy schrieb:


> Normal. das ist ein verschleißteil. Die buchsen können schonmal ausgeschlagen sein. neue besorgen und alles ist wieder gut.




Ich bin leider garnicht bewandelt, was Dämpfer angeht. 
Sind die Buchsen von Fox oder sind die Rocky spezifisch?


----------



## Switchy (1. Mai 2013)

Nein die sind von Fox. Geh einfach zum Händler deines vertrauens und lass dir neue einsetzen.


----------



## tommespommes (2. Mai 2013)

hol dir huber bushings!!! die dinger sprechen sahniger an und halten deutlich länger. vor allem sind die distanzbuchsen nicht direkt am arsch wenn das gleitlager ausgeschlagen ist. die gleitlager sind aus kunststoff und bestehen somit komplett aus der gleitschicht. bei den standardlagern is nur ne mini schicht aus teflon / blei / o.ä. die sich verbraucht. danach reiben die alubuchsen auf stahl und gehen kaputt.
ich nutze huber bushings schon länger und will nix anderes mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Mai 2013)

Huber Buchsen sind klasse!
Laufen super!


----------



## lattu82 (3. Mai 2013)

Würdet ihr freundlicherweise mal ein link posten was die passenden sind für das flatline mit rc4


----------



## na!To (4. Mai 2013)

tommespommes schrieb:


> hol dir huber bushings!!! die dinger sprechen sahniger an und halten deutlich länger. vor allem sind die distanzbuchsen nicht direkt am arsch wenn das gleitlager ausgeschlagen ist. die gleitlager sind aus kunststoff und bestehen somit komplett aus der gleitschicht. bei den standardlagern is nur ne mini schicht aus teflon / blei / o.ä. die sich verbraucht. danach reiben die alubuchsen auf stahl und gehen kaputt.
> ich nutze huber bushings schon länger und will nix anderes mehr.


Stimmt schon. ABER die Buchsen gibts eh nicht mehr von FOX. Die ham neue.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. Mai 2013)

Naja, du misst deine Buchsen aus, schreibst dem Huber übers Kontaktfeld auf seiner Seite  und dann schickt er sie dir zu ;-) Den Link, auf dem exakt die fürs Flatline sind, wirst du so nicht finden von ihm...


----------



## Familyman (6. Mai 2013)

Servus alle zusammen,

hat mal einer auf die Schnelle das Anzugsdrehmoment der hinteren Steckachse vom 2012er Flatty? vielen Dank! evtl. weiß jemand woher ich eine Art Manual für sämtliche Anzugsdrehmomente etc. herbekomm?

Gruß Flo


----------



## awe (6. Mai 2013)

servus,
hier steht alles drin  

http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_Flatline.pdf

grus


----------



## Familyman (6. Mai 2013)

merci!


----------



## Lateralus87 (13. Mai 2013)

Servus,
kann mir einer sagen, für welche Köpergröße, welcher Flatline Rahmen gedacht ist? Bin 1,95, also eher der L. Bin letztens auf einem M vom Spetzl gesessen und fand den jetzt eigtl nicht unbedingt zu klein. Bloß im sitzen würden meine Knie bei eingeschlagenem Lenker nicht passen.

Merci schonmal.


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. Mai 2013)

Beim DH fahren sitzt Du so gut wie gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcx (13. Mai 2013)

ich hab einen L rahmen bei 182. gefällt mir gut. ich hatte das problem das ich bei einem M rahmen mit den knien beim pedalieren gegen die obere gabelbrücke gekommen bin oO


----------



## g1smo0815 (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich habe mal 2 Fragen! Wer hat mal die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen vom 09er Flatline? Ich habe noch den TSTR drin. Ich würde ja selber messen. Ich habe keinen messschieber und ich mach auch oft mal Fehler  . Wollte mir von huber bushing welche holen. Und wo bekomme ich einen kompletten Flatline Decalbogen her? Am liebsten einen der hitzebeständig ist. Wegen pulvern. Aber ein normaler tut es auch. 

schon mal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## tommespommes (23. Mai 2013)

Ich hab noch universal Distanz Buchsen von mz im Keller rumfliegen. Gleitlager hab ich aber net mehr. Sonst einmal Hubert Bushings bitte...


----------



## g1smo0815 (23. Mai 2013)

ich möchte ja hubert bushing. aber ich brauche die abmessungen!


----------



## tommespommes (23. Mai 2013)

schieblehre.... entweder misste die alten distanzbuchsen aus oder du misst am rahmen. die gleitlager von mz sind normale 1/2" lager wie bei fox. musst dem stephan aber normal nur sagen was du für nen dämpfer hast, die einbaubreite und ob 1- oder 2-teilig.

tante edit sagt du sollst notfalls ma nett bei bikeaction oder notfalls rocky direkt nachfragen


----------



## _Gabe_ (28. Mai 2013)

So...
Hier mal mein erstes kanadisches Bike.
Mir gefällts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bierne (29. Mai 2013)

Moin ich habe schon den Thread durchsucht, habe aber keine Antwort gefunden.
Ich fahr nämlich ein Flatty von 2009 und bin damit voll zu frieden, außer der Hinterradaufnahme. Deshalb würde ich gern wissen ob man die Schwinge vom neuen Modell einbauen kann?


----------



## Lateralus87 (29. Mai 2013)

g1smo0815 schrieb:


> Und wo bekomme ich einen kompletten Flatline Decalbogen her?


 
Es gibt Decalbogen bei bikes.com im RMB Shop. Für das alte Flatline speziell, für das neue nicht, da nur nen allgemeinen mit den üblichen RMB Stickern (Leaf, Schriftzug, FRO). Ob hitzebeständig kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## spacehamster (1. Juni 2013)

_Gabe_ schrieb:


> So...
> Hier mal mein erstes kanadisches Bike.



Warum sieht der Lenkwinkel so steil aus?


----------



## _Gabe_ (1. Juni 2013)

spacehamster schrieb:


> Warum sieht der Lenkwinkel so steil aus?



Es fehlt noch etwas Luft in der Gabel


----------



## Pecoloco (12. Juni 2013)




----------



## Lateralus87 (12. Juni 2013)

Die Stellung deiner Brems/Schalthebel finde ich krass! Die haben ja fast 90°?! 
Ansonsten heißes Flatty!


----------



## Pecoloco (12. Juni 2013)

Na aggressiv nach vorne ist das Motto!  Danke - fährt sich super.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. Juni 2013)

Könnteevtl ein 2010er Flatline bekommen. Würdet ihr das Bike klar empfehlen oder gibts irgendwelche typischen Fehler/Mängel/Krankheiten die das Bike der Serie hat? Hatsich viel getan zu den2012er/13er Modellen? Ich würde das Bike schon gerne noch einige Jahre fahren, aber ich denke ja RM hat schon sehr solide robuste Rahmen oder? Funktionieren die Geometrien/Hinterbaukinematik bei neueren Modellen wesentlich besser oder so? Das wäre mein erstes BigBike, deswegen bin ich noch etwas unwissed was das angeht.


----------



## sebblo (20. Juni 2013)

Hey,
könnte am Samstag n Flat pro 09 für 1200$ abholen.





Ist doch preislich ok oder?
und ein L-Rahmen ist bei 1,93m ok oder?


----------



## canYOn_/ (20. Juni 2013)

sebblo schrieb:


> Hey,
> könnte am Samstag n Flat pro 09 für 1200$ abholen.
> 
> Ist doch preislich ok oder?
> und ein L-Rahmen ist bei 1,93m ok oder?



ja und JA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/list#!/events/585688388118491/


----------



## Lateralus87 (22. Juni 2013)

Hey Leutz,

es scheint in meinem Flatty Rahmen einen Bruch in den pfeilförmigen Streben unterhalb vom Sitzrohr zu geben. Habe mal eine Stelle vom Lack befreit.
Jemand schonmal einen Bruch an der Stelle gesehen oder davon gehört? Tipps was ich nun tun kann?





Dickes Danke!!


----------



## awe (23. Juni 2013)

servus;

ich finde das es eine ungewöhnliche stelle ist, wo der rahmen einen riss bekommen hat! denk mal hat nix mit sturz oder seitlichen verwindungskräften zu tun und ist nur ein "materialfehler"! hab sowas noch nie an einem flatline gesehen! beim neuen flatline wc hast du eher probleme mit der neuen steckachsen aufnahme  

ich würde einfach mal bikeaction kontaktieren und denen das mitteilen! denk mal ist das beste was du machen kannst, weil fahren würde ich den so nicht!!!


----------



## Lateralus87 (23. Juni 2013)

Jau, war auch mein Gedanke. Kräfte treten da ja eigentlich nicht auf. Bikeaction hat bereits ne Mail von mir 
Wie kulant sind die so? Garantie ist ja schon futsch und ich bin auch nicht der Erstbesitzer von dem Hobel...

Ärgerlich und einfach strange.


----------



## awe (23. Juni 2013)

das is schon mal gut das du es ihnen gemeldet hast! also meine erfahrung mit bikeaction und rocky mountain generell ist durchweck positiv! sind alles sehr nette leute hier in deutschland wie auch direkt in kanada  auch wenn man öfers mal hört "ja rocky mountain taugt nix, die sind ******* zu teuer und etc." alles dummes gelaber ehrlich! wenn du als beispiel mal speiseeiß nimmst, die sind richtig *******! drecks kundenservice, sowas von unkulant und hochnäsig! in meinen augen ist das flatline 1000mal besser als die fehlkonstruktion die sich "demo" nennt, wenn du siehst das die belastung am federteller, kolbenstange am dämpfer so hoch ist das sie brechen kann  hallo! scheiß auf die 1,5 kilo was es leichter ist, lieber was gescheites unterm arsch auf das du dich 100% verlassen kannst  

wie das genau ablaufen wird kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich denk mal das es kein problem sein wird eine lösung dafür zu finden! wenn´s nachweislich ein materialfehler ist, dann denk ich mal das du einen neuen hauptrahmen bekommst den du evtl prozentual bezahlen musst! ist zwar spekulation aber annehmbar  
weil für einen material oder verarbeitungsfehler kannst du ja nix und so wie´s aussieht wird´s auch sowas sein! denn rein aus fahrerischer sich ist das schon unmöglich was an der stelle kaputt zu machen 

kann dir auch nahe legen da mal anzurufen um das gespräch mit einem vom techniksupport zu suchen! da wird dir immer gut geholfen  

drück dir auf jedenfall die daumen das, du bald einen neuen rahmen hast, wäre schade um das rad


----------



## Lateralus87 (23. Juni 2013)

Hab ja schon das Alti von RM und bin damit auch durchwegs zufrieden. Support ist bisher auch immer Top von RM Händler Seite her.

Gerade auch mit dem damaligen Verkäufer gesprochen, mit dem ich hin und wiede rnoch in Kontakt bin. Sowas sei ihm auch noch nicht unter gekommen. Aber, schweißen könnte man es wohl auch. Also stehen ein paar Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl. 

Danke fürs Daumen drücken, wird sich schon irgendwie lösen lassen


----------



## Nofaith (23. Juni 2013)

awe schrieb:


> wenn du als beispiel mal speiseeiß nimmst, die sind richtig *******! drecks kundenservice, sowas von unkulant und hochnäsig!


 
Kann ich nicht bestätigen, hatte einen Riss in der Kettenstrebe meines S-Works und konnte mir aussuchen ob ich wieder ein 26er oder doch 29er haben wollte. Beides war für mich ein Upgrade von einem 2011er-Modell auf ein 2013er. 

Bei Rocky war der Tausch meines Slayer-Rahmens alles in allem auch zufriedenstellend.

Ich denke es kommt auch viel auf Deinen Händler bzw. Ansprechpartner beim Importeur an, pauschalisieren kann man sowas bei keinem Hersteller.


----------



## awe (23. Juni 2013)

möglich das es so ist! ist halt meine eigene meinung dazu, das es anderst laufen kann versteh ich schon, aber das du dir bei speci... einen neuen rahmen "aussuchen" durftest liegt wohl auch dran das die frima etwas großer ist als rocky mountain! 

generell sind die ja nicht schlecht, gerade was das enduro von denen angeht, aber wie gesagt das demo ist nicht das ware und es ist nur so beliebt geworden weil sie sam hill hatten!!! ist halt ne gute promo für die gewesen, mehr aber auch nicht! jetzt wird alles auf nukeproof rennen.... aber egal!

liegt halt an den persönlichen erfahrungswerten die man selbst macht  wollte die jetzt auch keines weg´s schlecht machen oder so!


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. Juni 2013)

So, nu' hier ma' nich' flamen ;-) Nicht das noch jemand nen Herzinfarkt bekommt.

Samstag an Bikeaction geschrieben, heute schon Antwort und auch kurz per Telefonat nochmal alles geklÃ¤rt. 
Kundenservice doch eher TOP bei RMB!

Hier die Antwort:
_Hallo,

danke fÃ¼r Ihre Mail. Je nach Bezugsquelle gibt es folgende MÃ¶glichkeiten:

-Rahmen beim verkaufenden HÃ¤ndler unter Angabe der Rahmennummer und des Kaufbeleges offiziell reklamieren (3 Jahre Garantie fÃ¼r Erstkauf bei autorisiertem HÃ¤ndler)

-oder SchweiÃen lassen: Zitat RM SchweiÃer (â¦.use (Loctite) 5356 filler rod and let harden (no riding) for 2 weeksâ¦..â,

ein Fachbetrieb wird diese Elektrode kennen. 

Oder ein neues Hauptrahmendreieck kaufen, im Fachhandel ca. 900-1000 EUR (pauschal, ohne weitere Daten Ã¼ber den jetzigen Rahmen zu kennen)_

Nachdem eben aus zweiter hand und ein neuer Hauptrahmen mir so etwas zu teuer ist, geht das gute SchÃ¤tzchen nun zum Schlosser der mit dem 5356 SchweiÃstab was anfangen kann. 
Auf Nachfrage kommt diese Info zum schweiÃen wohl vom RMB PrototypenschweiÃer aus Kanada!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## awe (24. Juni 2013)

hört sich doch schon mal gut an  dann mal ab zum brutzeln! 

hätte aber nicht gedacht das, das vordere rahmen dreieck so relativ günstig ist! 

geht doch nix über einen guten kundenservice


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. Juni 2013)

Find ich auch interessant. 
Naja, andererseits hab ich gebraucht für den ganzen Rahmen fast soviel gezahlt 

Nen Brutzler habsch auch schon in MUC gefunden. Wenn das durch ist werd ich mal weiter berichten.


----------



## dirtrider90 (27. Juni 2013)

falls jemand bock auf ein wirklich toll ausgesattetes Flatline im wohl sehr seltenen super zustand hat (das "alte"), dann einmal hier schauen http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...hope-tech-m4-usw/127470630-217-1110?ref=myads
1899euro!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Juli 2013)

bin mal gespannt wann mein ex-blaues-flatline irgendwo wieder in ebay und konsorten auftaucht


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2013)

War echt ein gutes Rad dein Flatline!
Die Farbe passt einfach gut.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Juli 2013)

hat auch ne menge spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Juli 2013)

So, ich werd mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes Rocky Mountain Flatline WC von 2010 holen. Irgendwelche Einwände gegen dieses Baujahr? ^^


----------



## baiker007 (5. Juli 2013)

Nein, ich fahr selbst eins. Ist sau geil 

Aber wird knapp mit einem Vivid Air.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Juli 2013)

Gut dass ich keinen reinhaben will


----------



## sebblo (9. Juli 2013)

Hay,
also hab mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes 09er flatline für 1200$ geholt.
Ist in größe M und ich komm mit 1,93m ganz gut damit zurecht.
Jetzt aber mein problem, die Schrauben an der Schwinge lösen sich nach ein paar fahren und die Schwinge wackelt, woran kann das liegen?
vielleicht ausgeschlagen?
kann man sowas reparieren oder müsste man die ganze schwinge tauschen?:O

Grüße aus dem schönen Kanada


----------



## canYOn_/ (9. Juli 2013)

sebblo schrieb:


> Hay,
> also hab mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes 09er flatline für 1200$ geholt.
> Ist in größe M und ich komm mit 1,93m ganz gut damit zurecht.
> Jetzt aber mein problem, die Schrauben an der Schwinge lösen sich nach ein paar fahren und die Schwinge wackelt, woran kann das liegen?
> ...



für die Schrauben musst Du mittelfeste Schraubensicherung z.b. loctite und vernünftige Drehmomente beim Festziehen von Schrauben verwenden. Kümmere Dich so schnell wie möglich drum, sonst darfst Du bald alle Lager am Hinterbau austauschen. 
...
...
...
Darf ich dich jetzt in Kanada besuchen?!?!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2013)

Mein Kleiner Slopestyler


----------



## Lateralus87 (12. Juli 2013)

Servus beisammen,

bräuchte mal kurz eure Hilfe.
Nachdem mein rahmen jetzt komplett gesandstrahlt wird und anschließend neu gepulvert / lackiert, wollt ich auch den Steuersatz farblich zum neuen Konzept anpassen.
Bin aber etwas überfordert welchen ich bräuchte :-/

Da ich mir die Option auf eine 180er Gabel mit Tapered Schaft offen lassen wollte, dachte ich unten an 1,5" und oben 1," auf 1 1/8", die Gabel könnte ich dann je nach Schaft und Bedarf mit dem Konus anpassen.

Am besten oben und unten Semi-Integrated (ZS - richtig?).

Merci schonmal!


----------



## tommespommes (12. Juli 2013)

du brauchst nen 49mm steuersatz. 1,5" auf zs49 wird nicht passen. bei tapered oder 1,5" wirst du wohl nen ec49 nehmen müssen.


----------



## Lateralus87 (13. Juli 2013)

Super, dass wäre dann quasi diese Kombination:
Oben:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-.html?xtcr=5&xtmcl=
Unten:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html?xtcr=13&xtmcl=

Funzt das gut mit diesen reduzier Gabelkonussen?


----------



## tommespommes (13. Juli 2013)

ja, das sollte funzen. würde mir das aber überlegen. ne 180er sc gabel baut ne gute ecke kürzer als ne dc. da kann es passieren dass du dir die geo versaust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus87 (13. Juli 2013)

Die Fox 40 und 36 hat doch fast diegleiche Einbauhöhe, oder? Was ich zumindest bisher so gelsen habe.
Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich mir dann eine SC hole, hätte aber nur mal gerne mit dem neuen Steuersatz die Option darauf 

Hat denn eigtl jemand Erfahrungen mit ner SC Gabel am aktuellen Flatty?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (18. Juli 2013)

So, hab jetzt mein Flatline WC von 2010! Geiles Teil! Nur die 400er Feder am Dämpfer scheint mir für meine ca. 85kg fahrbereites Gewicht doch etwas zu wenig zu sein. Was würdet ihr für eine empfehlen? 450er oder sogar 500? Gibts hier jemanden in der Gewichtsklasse? Ich mags gerne fluffig^^


----------



## tommespommes (19. Juli 2013)

Hab bei Ca 80 Kilo im Adamskostüm eine 400er Feder verbaut. Ich würde maximal eine 425er nehmen. Ich komme mit meiner Feder nicht ganz auf 30% Sag.


----------



## Lateralus87 (19. Juli 2013)

n spetzl fährt mit knapp 90Kg die 500er Feder.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. Juli 2013)

Mhh.. wahrscheinlich auch einfach Umgewöhnung vom Enduro. Wie ermittel ich denn am besten den SAG? Dann könnte ich ja mal nachschauen. Hab bisher wirklich nur nach Gefühl daran gedacht zu wechseln.


----------



## tommespommes (19. Juli 2013)

bei tf tuned gibt's nen Feder Rechner, der ist echt brauchbar! schieb den Elastomer nach oben und stell dich zentral auf die Pedale. dann kannst du den sag am Dämpfer messen. ps... bei CRC gibt's Nukeproof federn in 25er Abstufung.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. Juli 2013)

Alles klar, werde ich mal machen, danke!

Dann noch ne andere Sache. Die Federelemente wurden wohl seit ganzen 3 jahren (also noch nie xD) wirklich gewartet. Die Gabeldichtungen bzw Staubabstreifer vorne sind furztrocken, Dämpfer hinten läuft gut, braucht aber sicher auch mal Pflege.
Reicht es sich ein Set Dichtungen/Staubabstreifer von Fox zu bestellen, oder sollte man nach 3 Jahren mal in den sauren Apfel beißen und die Federelemente professionell komplett warten lassen (Bei Toxo oder Flatout)?


----------



## tommespommes (19. Juli 2013)

Ich kenne mich mit Fox Net aus, ob das kompliziert ist. Dämpfer würde ich aber einschicken. wenn  die Gabel keine fit ist sollte man das selber machen können. Ich würde das den Gino machen lassen. trockene Dichtungen und Schaum Ringe sind kein Problem solange nix sifft. diekannste beim Öl Wechsel wieder fit machen. aber Öl Wechsel samt Reinigung is auf jeden Fall fällig.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. Juli 2013)

Was fällt denn unter Reinigung? Die Tauchrohre einmal von innen mit nem Tuch ausputzen und die Standrohre abputzen reicht? Oder sollte man mit Alkohol komplett von innen entfetten etc.? Also ne Grundreinigung und Ölwechsel/Dichtungswechsel trau ich mir auf jeden Fall zu, ich weiß halt nur nicht ob noch was anderen tiefer drin auch einer Reinigung bedarf, das würde ich dann lieber machen lassen. Dämpfer muss ich dann wohl mal einschicken tatsächlich. Nach 3 Jahren wirds aber wohl besser sein  Den kann ich nur leider nicht bei Gino machen lassen, der muss zu Toxo, da Gino nur die Fox Luftdämpfer machen darf :-(


EDIT: Und kann mir einer ein bisschen beschreiben wie zur Hölle man den Dämpfer da komplett rausbekommt? Hab auf die schnelle irgendwie nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommespommes (19. Juli 2013)

bei meiner Zocchi muss ich nur Öl raus kippen, stand und tauch Rohre mit nem Lappen reinigen und die Kartusche mit Wasser reinigen. der ganze Antrieb muss raus. dann neues Öl rein und die Kartusche einige male arbeiten lassen, dass sie komplett mit Öl gefüllt ist. den Öl stand nochmal checken, Feder rein und zu das ding.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. Juli 2013)

Das Öl konnte ich bei der Talas einfach von unten reinkippen am Ende, ml Angaben gibts ja auf der Fox Seite. Irgendwelche Sachen ausgebaut oder so hab ich nie.. hm, vielleicht sollte ichs doch machen lassen^^


----------



## tommespommes (19. Juli 2013)

bei fit auf jeden Fall! das is einer der Gründe wieso in meinen Bikes Italienerinnen sind.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. Juli 2013)

tommespommes schrieb:


> Hab bei Ca 80 Kilo im Adamskostüm eine 400er Feder verbaut. Ich würde maximal eine 425er nehmen. Ich komme mit meiner Feder nicht ganz auf 30% Sag.




Hab heute nochmal ausprobiert ohne den SAG zu ermitteln.. aber wenn ich mich mit meinen ca. 85kg auf die Pedale stelle und ausm Stand versuche nochmal mit etwas Druck einzufedern, kommt da kaum noch was, der Dämpfer scheint schon kurz vor Ende zu sein  Vielleicht stimmt ja auch was mit dem Dämpfer nicht.. wird sich zeigen sobald er bei Toxo ist. Hab jetzt auch an vielen anderen Stellen gelesen dass die 400er eigentlich gehen sollte bei meinem Gewicht.


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Juli 2013)

Vorspannung bis Exodus zugedreht?


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe ein Problem mein Hinterbau hat einen Riss, weis einer von euch wo ich einen neuen herbekomme? Ist ein Rocky Slayer
Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, die Feder war echt sehr sehr weit reingedreht wenn ich mir andere Bilder im Netz so angucke. Also brauche ich wohl doch eine Nummer härter, oder? Das ist der erste Coil Dämpfer den ich habe.


----------



## spacehamster (22. Juli 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich habe ein Problem mein Hinterbau hat einen Riss, weis einer von euch wo ich einen neuen herbekomme? Ist ein Rocky Slayer
> Danke schon mal.



Warum steht das dann im Flatline-Thread?

Ich würd's am ehesten mal bei http://www.bikeaction.de/ versuchen.


----------



## tommespommes (22. Juli 2013)

die feder sollte man max. 5 (angabe marzocchi) und 8 (angabe manitou) umdrehungen vorspannen. die feder is wahrscheinlich mittlerweile fritte... hol dir ne 400er und ne 425er bei crc, was net passt geht zurück. aber mehr wirst du net brauchen, oder deine waage lügt...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. Juli 2013)

Achso die kann dadurch kaputt gehen. So weit wie die reingedreht war wird das dann wohl der Fall sein. Sobald der Dämpfer ausm Service kommt werd ich ne neue bestellen und ausprobiere. Ich wiege auf 3 Waagen 80. Mit Rüstung muss ich nochmal wiegen, aber das werden dann ja wohl so 83 sein.


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. Juli 2013)

So Leutz,
Rahmen ist vom Sandstrahlen zurück. Und natürlich ist in der Schwinge and der Achaufnahme (Antriebsseite) auch noch ein Riss -.-

Somit kann der 2011er Rahmen weg.

Hat zufällig jemand einen Abzugeben? 2011 aufwärts und bitte in einem Zustand der einem keine Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.

VG.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juli 2013)

Was sagt Rocky ?


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. Juli 2013)

Das ich eine neue Schwinge für 570 Öcken haben kann.
Garantie fällt aus, da ich es gebraucht gekauft habe.


----------



## Spitfire77 (24. Juli 2013)

Kannst gleich einen gebrauchten rahmen kaufen bei dem preis


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juli 2013)

Welche Einbaulänge hat denn der DHX RC4 im 2010er Flatline? 241mm oder? Weil bei mir eine Feder 400*3,0 im Dämpfer saß, bei Bike Components wird für die 241mm Dämpfer allerdings eine 400*3,25 verkauft! Lag vielleicht auch da irgendwie der Fehler? Oder hab ich die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers falsch im Kopf?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19783_Stahlfeder-fuer-DHX---Van-R-241mm-.html


----------



## tommespommes (26. Juli 2013)

das sind angaben von fox, die federn anderer hersteller (nukeproof, manitou, marzocchi, cane-creek) sind 400*3. bei crc kannste momentan günstigst federn schießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juli 2013)

Was sagt dass denn Überhaupt aus, diese zweite Zahl? Ist es egal welche ich nehme, also könnte ich auch eine günstige von CRC sein, oder muss es eine mit 3,25 wasauchimmer sein?


----------



## tommespommes (26. Juli 2013)

fox gibt soweit ich weiß die baulänge der feder bzw die maximale stauchung der feder an, während die anderen den nennhub des dämpfers / der feder angeben. wichtig sind die richtige härte, der richtige innendurchmesser sowie nennhub des dämpfers. nimm dir ne manitou, die gibts z.zt für 17 ocken oder wenn du ne zwischengröße willst ne nukeproof. günstige ti federn gibts bei www.ti-springs.com


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juli 2013)

Ich blick da noch nicht ganz durch, könnte mir irgendjemand mal einen Link zu einer passenden 400er Feder für den Fox DHX RC4 von dem Flatline 2010 geben? Das wär echt nett.


----------



## tommespommes (26. Juli 2013)

jung... is doch net so schwer! nimmste ne fox isse 3,25x400, bei manitou, cane-creek, marzocchi und nukeproof isse 3*400... bei nukeproof musste nur schaun dass du eine mit 36er innendurchmesser nimmst (die nennen das oversized, steht aber auch im artikeltext dass die für nen dhx passt).
willste günstig, nimmste die hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15335 in 3x400 und die sonne scheint


----------



## tommespommes (26. Juli 2013)

hier nochmal n brauchbarer link... der federrechner spuckt brauchbare ergebnisse aus und der rest is auch erklärt... http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

jetzt heißt es nur noch hände falten und beten dass das wetter mitspielt und wir alle am sonntag unsere flatties prügeln können...


----------



## Lateralus87 (27. Juli 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Ich blick da noch nicht ganz durch, könnte mir irgendjemand mal einen Link zu einer passenden 400er Feder für den Fox DHX RC4 von dem Flatline 2010 geben? Das wär echt nett.



Wenn du eine 400erFeder brauchst, ich hab hier eine rumliegen. 3.25. War auch in nem RC4 im Flatline mit 241mm verbaut.

VG


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Juli 2013)

Was willste denn dafür haben? Und is die noch gut in Schuss? Wie lange hält so ne Feder eigentlich bzw. wie oft sollte man sie austauschen?


----------



## Lateralus87 (27. Juli 2013)

die is noch super beisammen. zwei oder drei kleine Kratzer in der ummantellung stahlfedern halten ewig, wurde mir von meinem rocky Händler gesagt. 

bei weiterem Interesse, schau doch mal in meinem bike Markt, da ist sie drinnen.

vg


----------



## tommespommes (27. Juli 2013)

hängt natürlich immer davon ab wie man sie behandelt... is wie bei reifen... irgendwann lassen sie halt in der federkraft etwas nach (so ca. 10%). wenn du sie hart vorspannst und superviel fährst is sie eher fertig. aber bis sie brechen dauert echt ewig. sie dürfen bloß nicht mit den windungen aneinander schlagen (coil bound). aber bei normalem gebrauch ist es nicht zu viel alle 1-2 jahre mal ne neue zu kaufen. das wird das budget schon hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Juli 2013)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> So Leutz,
> Rahmen ist vom Sandstrahlen zurück. Und natürlich ist in der Schwinge and der Achaufnahme (Antriebsseite) auch noch ein Riss -.-
> 
> Somit kann der 2011er Rahmen weg.
> ...



Sandstrahlen ist aber auch sehr ungesund


----------



## Lateralus87 (28. Juli 2013)

wie hätte ich sonst den lack spurlos entfernen können?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Juli 2013)

Chemisch mit drano powergel oder Glasperlen strahlen


----------



## Lateralus87 (28. Juli 2013)

Puh, kann sein das die das mit Glas gemacht haben.
Wurde bei Bräuer in München erledigt, die kennen sich damit schon gut aus.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Juli 2013)

Da das mit dem Dämpfer nun geklärt zu sein scheint hab ich nochmal ne ganz andere Frage:

Gibt  es hier noch irgendwen, der eine Fox 40 verbaut hat? Bei meiner scheint  mit die untere Gabelkrone irgendwie ein ganzes Stück tiefer zu sitzen  als ich das bei allen anderen DH'lern gesehen habe bishe, im direkten  Vergleich hatte ich -als ich es zu meinem Händler brachte- dort ein  Ghost DH stehen mit einer Fox 40. Meine Standrohre messen vom  Staubabstreifer bis zur Unterkante der unteren Gabelkrone nur ca 20cm,  also eigentlich soviel, wie die Gabel an Federweg hat, sogar ein paar mm  weniger wenn mans genau nimmt. Bei dem Ghost hab ich die Angabe  nichtmehr 100% im Kopf, aber da waren es mindestens 23cm zwischen  Staubabstreifer und Unterrand der unteren Gabelkrone. Wie sieht das bei  euch aus? Die untere Gabelkrone soll man doch bestimmt nicht nach  Gutdünken verstellen? Die muss doch bestimmt irgendwelche Richtwerte  haben und sollte auch genauso montiert bleiben denke ich?!

EDIT: Der Verkäufer konnte dazu auch nichts sagen, meinte das wäre schon beim Kauf so gewesen. Kommt mir aber komisch vor, da die Gabelkrone ja bei voller Ausnutzung auf den Tauchrohren aufschlagen würde 


EDIT2: Hier mal ein Bild


----------



## tommespommes (29. Juli 2013)

oh!!!!! steck das teil auf jeden fall nochwas durch!!! hier nen nützlicher link... http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. Juli 2013)

Ah, super, vielen Dank! Da hab ich ja mit 163,7mm sogar nen genauen Wert  Den werd ich meinem Händler gleich mal weitergeben. Sehr sehr seltsam.


----------



## tommespommes (29. Juli 2013)

viele fachleute sind leider nur leute...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. Juli 2013)

Dat sieht aufm dem Bild da ja aus, also wäre dass in etwa 20cm:20cm aufgeteilt... das kann bestimmt noch 3-4cm hochgerückt werden. Und dann stimmt auch die Geo und das Ding sieht aus wie es soll 

Meinem Händler mach ich da keinen Vorwurf, sowas muss man nich ausm Stehgreif wissen, gerade wenn man im DH Bereich nicht viel zu tun hat. Höchst seltsam finde ich allerdings, dass der Rocky-Händler, der meinem Verkäufer das Ding angedreht hat, anscheinend diesen Fehler gemacht hat. Strange. Naja, ich hoffe mal dass geht einfach so das Ding hochzurücken, nicht dass die Beschichtung dadrunter gelitten hat..


----------



## tommespommes (29. Juli 2013)

man muss nicht alles wissen, man muss aber wissen wo es steht oder wen man fragen kann... wer auch immer das so montiert hat is auf jeden fall kriminell!!! die frage is nur wer es wirklich war... solange die abstreifer und das casting nicht angeschlagen haben sollte da nix passiert sein. kann sein dass die beschichtung unter der klemmung etwas verfärbt ist, aber wenn du die klemmung löst und das standrohr vorsichtig durchschiebst und dabei etwas hin und her drehst passiert da nix. die eloxalschicht is verdammt widerstandsfähig.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. Juli 2013)

Sollte sie ja auch sein bei ihrem Einsatzzweck  Das Bike steht jetzt zwar nicht hier und ich hab zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes natürlich nicht drauf geachtet weil ich mit sowas einfach nicht gerechnet habe, aber ich meine da waren keinerlei Spuren, zumindest die Abstreifer sahen gut aus.. alt, aber gut ;-)

Ich werd das so weitergeben, der Händler schickt meine Gabel ja eh direkt zu Toxo für den Service, da werd ich ihm einfach sagen er soll den Jungs ne Nachricht mitschicken, dass die beim Säubern die Gabelkrone auf richtige Höhe bringen. Vielleicht machen sies ja. Ansonsten dann halt ich oder der Händler.


----------



## tommespommes (29. Juli 2013)

dat kannste auch selber machen! is ja keine raketentechnik...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. Juli 2013)

Stimmt schon, aber die Gabel baut ja wohl eh der Händler wieder ein wenn sie vom Service zurückkommt. Da wärs ja bescheuert wenn er sie wieder so einbaut damit ich sie zu Hause dann erneut neu einbaue.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Juli 2013)

Du mußt nur die Schrauben der Brücken lösen und die Standrohre nach unten schieben, bis so ca. 205mm zwischen unterer Brücke und der Dichtung an den Tauchrohren sind.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. Juli 2013)

Also, hab den händler gerade angerufen, die Gabel liegt bereits ausgebaut bei ihm und wird morgen zu Toxo geschickt, die Kronen hat er beide demontiert weil die die wohl nicht brauchen xD So konnte er mir wenigstens schonmal sagen, dass die Beschichtung keine Verfärbung hat und auch das Casting und die Abstreifer keine Einschlagschäden haben. Dürfte also alles in Butter sein und er baut sie so für mich zusammen wie ichs gerne hätte wenn sie wieder da ist.

Dann dürfte es ja hoffentlich keine Probleme mehr geben sobald alles wieder da ist.. dann kann ichs endlich ausprobieren und fahren.


----------



## Pecoloco (30. Juli 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich günstig einen Lagersatz für das 11er WC bekomme? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus87 (30. Juli 2013)

Ebay 
Stell dir die Lager da selbst zusammen. Hab 4x 6002-2RS von SKF und 2x 3002-2RS von DS WÃ¤lzlager genommen. Komplette Satz kommt auf 40â¬.
Hatte tierische Probleme das 3002er SChrÃ¤gkugellager her zu bekommen. Da gibts Preise zwischen 5â¬ (direkt aus China) und 45â¬ (irgend ein Onlineshop).
Die IGUS Lager bekommst direkt beim Hersteller, 2x WSM-1517-17. Rocky sagt zwar "LSM" das ist aber die Nordamerikanische Bezeichnung dafÃ¼r. Bei IGUS DE bekommst du die als WSM Version.

VG


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (30. Juli 2013)

Waren bei der 400er Feder für ca. 85kg eigentlich auch Sprünge mit drin, oder reines Downhill ohne "größere" Drops, viel mehr als 1-1,5m werd ich mich erstmal bestimmt sowieso nicht trauen, aber man weiß ja nie ^^ Dafür würds doch wahrscheinlich genügen die Druckstufe ein wenig reinzudrehen, oder?


----------



## tommespommes (30. Juli 2013)

ich würde die untere brücke IMMER dranlassen!!! das casting is aus magnesiumguss und extrem spröde. die brücken stabilisieren das ganze. pakete müssen so gepackt sein dass sie einen sturz aus 2m höhe überstehen, ohne brücke kann das schiefgehen. ich hatte die tage nen link zu nem federrechner geschickt, da steht auch was zum thema "hucken" drin. bei nem drop aus über 1m ins flat schlägt jeder vernünftig eingestellte dämpfer durch. gute drops haben auch ne richtige landung, da passt dann auch die normale feder. wenn du gerne ein straffes fahrwerk hast hol dir max. ne 425er feder. alles andere is dann zum normalen fahren zu hart. die jungs im worldcup ballern richtig und fahren trotzdem nen normalen sag.


----------



## Pecoloco (30. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank! Aber für mich als Lazyboy - Gibt es keinen komplettsatz?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (30. Juli 2013)

Wird das Casting nicht schon genug gestützt durch die eingeschraubte Steckachse? Kam mir allerdings auch komisch vor die Aussage.. ich werd ihn wohl nochmal anrufen.


----------



## Lateralus87 (30. Juli 2013)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Aber für mich als Lazyboy - Gibt es keinen komplettsatz?



Klar, beim nächsten RMB Händler, ist aber halt wie mitm Auto und dem  (freundlichen Vertragshändler).
Zum Schluß sind es halt ENDURO Lager...Bei Ebay kriegst einmal China Lager, das deswegen auch nicht schlechter ist und SKF.
Folg einfach dem Link und bestell das:
4x http://www.ebay.de/itm/140810708305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

2x http://www.ebay.de/itm/140874307851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

2x WFM (sorry hatte mich oben vertippt, die WSM kommen ins Element)
http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0004_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de

Als Tip, hab bei IGUS angerufen wegen der WFM und LFM Bezeichnungsthematik. Wurde beraten und die haben mir das als Muster kostenfrei geliefert!

VG


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juli 2013)

Enduro kann man sich sparen, sind nicht besonders wertig.


----------



## Lateralus87 (30. Juli 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Enduro kann man sich sparen, sind nicht besonders wertig.



Ebent, da tun es die genannten Lager alle mal, besonders beim Schräglager und dess Preisvielfalt.


----------



## Pecoloco (31. Juli 2013)

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzsony (10. August 2013)

Hallo, 

kann mir jemand sagen warum das Flatline von 2010 und 2011 213mm Federweg hat und das Flatline von 2012 nur 200mm ?

Und wieso wird bei dem Flatline von 2012 in der Park Version von einer " Custom Shaped Alloy. Adjustable Freeride Geometry" geredet ? Wo ist der Unterschied zur Pro oder WC Version 

Flatline 2011 Pro : http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/...ain-details.tpl&product_id=382&category_id=77

Flatline 2012 Park:http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/...in-details.tpl&product_id=609&category_id=125

MfG

fritzsony


----------



## Lateralus87 (11. August 2013)

Servus,
hat eigtl jemand Erfahrungen mit dem MZ Roco WC im Flatline ab 2011?
Der DHX 3.0 taugt mir nicht so und auch der fehlende Durchschlagsschutz macht mir etwas sorgen.
Passt der Roco zum Flatty, so von den Kennlininen und Eigenschaften her?
Merci.


----------



## solberg (18. August 2013)

Was kann man beim Flatline eigentlich für Steckachsen hinten verbauen? Habe meine ein bischen kaltverformt und will die mal ersetzen.

Geht eine Rock Shox Rear Maxle Lite (12x150)? Irgendwie finde ich online keine Achsen ohne Schnellspanner...


----------



## tommespommes (18. August 2013)

Alter... bei meinem Hinterrad ist die Achse, durch die die Steckachse kommt kaltverformt... hat einer von euch so was bei sich zu Hause rumfliegen, z.B. von ner alten Nabe?


----------



## Lateralus87 (18. August 2013)

@ndreas schrieb:


> Was kann man beim Flatline eigentlich für Steckachsen hinten verbauen? Habe meine ein bischen kaltverformt und will die mal ersetzen.
> 
> Geht eine Rock Shox Rear Maxle Lite (12x150)? Irgendwie finde ich online keine Achsen ohne Schnellspanner...



Die "Nailer" von Sixpack funzt. Ist im Flatty von meiner Freundin verbaut.


----------



## solberg (18. August 2013)

Danke.
Also muss es generell nur eine Maxle 12x150 sein!?

Bei meinem letzten Rad gab das ganze Zeug noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillbrook (22. August 2013)

Hallo, habe ein rocky mountain flatline park 2012. Welchen Dämpfereinbaumaß hat der rahmen ?


----------



## tommespommes (23. August 2013)

241, sowas kann man aber auch easy nachmessen...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. September 2013)

Sagt mal Leute, ich bin jetzt, wo mein Flatline endlich so langsam einsatzbereit ist am überlegen, inwieweit man die Möglichkeit hat, die Fox 40 in ihrer Höhe zu verstellen. Muss die fürs Flatline in einer bestimmten Höhe sein, oder darf man da ein wenig variieren, um den Lenkwinkel und die Geo etwas zu verändern?

Wieviel cm habt ihr zwischen dem unteren Rand der unteren Gabelkrone und den Staubabstreifern?


----------



## tommespommes (3. September 2013)

Da gibt es normalerweise vorgeschriebene Maße. Schau auf der hp von toxo nach, da findest du die Einbau Anleitung.


----------



## Lateralus87 (3. September 2013)

heisa wolfs.blut,

solltest Du mit den einstelloptionen und konfigs der Gabel überfordert sein und merken das sie "too much" für dich ist, würde ich sie dir gerne abnehmen. :-D

das mit der Einbauposition wurde aber vor ein paar posts dich schon erwähnt, oder täusche ich mich da?

vg


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. September 2013)

Jo, dass Thema hatte ich schonmal angesprochen. Wusste aber nicht, dass ich schon gefragt hatte, wie es bei anderen Leuten hier im Forum ist, ob die alle verschiedene Maße haben oder ob die Gabeln wirklich alle gleich hoch liegen.

Würde mich immer noch interessieren! Wenn ihr also ein paar Sekunden und nen Zollstock habt, messt mal nach. Von den Staubabstreifern bis zur Unterkante der unteren Gabelkrone


----------



## Lateralus87 (3. September 2013)

also, meiner unqualifizierten Meinung nach, sollte dieser Abstand überall gleich sein, da Du eben die Einbauangaben einhalten musst. angenommen fox sagt 17cm von der unteren Brücke bis zum Ende der Rohre (topcap), dann ist der Rest bei allen gabeln auch gleich. was variiert ist die Höhe der oberen Brücke, da die ja vom steuerrohr und den spacern abhängt.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. September 2013)

Dachte ich mir auch, auf einigen Bildern ist jedoch die obere Gabelkrone mit Directmount ohne Spacer direkt über dem Steuerrohr und trotzdem varriert die Höhe der Topcap darüber. Echt seltsam, aber ich werd jetzt einfach die 163mm mal Einstellen und gucken wie es dann aussieht.

Durch das ändern des Federweges durch Umsetzen der Spacer im Inneren ändert sich die Einbauhöhe nicht, oder? Nicht dass der Typ evtl die Gabel runtergetravelt hat (warum auch immer man das machen sollte bei einem Downhiller)


----------



## Lateralus87 (3. September 2013)

klar, nicht jedes Steuerrohr ist gleich lang und ob spacer oder nicht macht ja bei jedem bike was anderes aus.

denke das beim traveln auch die einbauhöhe gesenkt wird. So ist es zumindest bei der 36 etc...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. September 2013)

Dann ist vielleicht auch das ganz einfach die Lösung.. damit ich das Ding nicht unbedingt am Anfang gleich sinnlos aufmachen muss: Kann einer der ne 200mm Einstellung hat vielleicht mal die Höhe der Standrohre vom Staubabstreifer bis zur TopCap messen? Damit müsste man ja alle Unklarheiten beseitigen können. Wenn nich muss ich sie wohl doch aufmachen und nachsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. September 2013)

So, mit Fox hat sich erledigt!

Wer von euch hat am Flatline eigentlich auch die e thirteen LG1 Kettenführung? Die ist bei mir irgendwie so ca. 1mm zu weit außen, die Kette schleift öfter dran, was mich ein bisschen stört. Hinter der Kettenführung sind zwei Spacerscheiben verbaut wie ichs gesehen habe. Wenn ich davon allerdings eine wegnehmen würde, wäre es wiederrum zu nah am Rahmen dran.

Gibt es von e thirteen da unterschiedlich starke Unterlegscheiben? Oder kann ich statt einer dieser Scheiben auch einfach drei 1mm Unterlegscheiben (O-Ringe) benutzen? Wüsste jetzt nicht, was daran schädlich sein könnte, aber ich dachte mir ich frage mal lieber.

Geht echt gut ab das Teil, ich mags richtig gerne mittlerweile


----------



## Lateralus87 (29. September 2013)

Servus,
haben an unseren Flattys die LG1 dran. Nimm eine der Scheiben raus und probiers dann. Glaube eine sollte da rein.
Wenn du die LG1 kaufst sind insgesamt 6 Scheiben drinnen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Funzen tut das aber auf alle Fälle mit der LG1 KeFü


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. September 2013)

Klar funktioniert das, es ist auch sehr erträglich von der Lautstärke her mit den beiden Unterkegscheiben, aber ich mag den Gedanken nicht, dass das die ganze zeit reibt. Ihr habt also beide nur eine dahinter und seit zufrieden so? Dann probier ich das morgen einfach mal. Wenns dann immer noch so ist, kann ich ja immer noch mit den O-Ringen experimentieren.


----------



## Edmonton (1. Oktober 2013)

Hi!
Ich fahre auch die LG1. Bei mir waren 6 dicke Unterlegscheiben und 3 dünne Scheiben dabei. Habe extra nochmal nachgeschaut!
Ich habe je Schraube 2 dicke Scheiben. Bei mir läuft die Kette mittig, 
Schleifgeräusche habe ich auch nicht.
Ich bin mit der LG1 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. Oktober 2013)

Komisch, bei mir sinds auch 2 und es passt nicht ganz. Naja habs noch nicht gemacht, aber dann werd ich mit eigenen unterlegscheiben was zusammenbasteln. Also der zahnkranz läuft komplett mittig durch die Führung oben durch und dann passts? Oder musstest du sie wegen der gänge hinten irgendwie ein wenig mit unterschiedlichen Abständen zu den seiten einbaun?


----------



## Lateralus87 (3. Oktober 2013)

Es MUSS schon eing ewisser Abstand zum zur Befestigung sein, ansonten könnte es mit dem untersten Lager eng werden. Nochmal nachgeschaut, bei unseren sind es je eine der dicken Unterlegscheiben.
Schleifen tut nix, ist aber schon recht knapp bei den grössten Gängen...Hängt wohl auch viel mit der Kennlinie der Kubel zusammen.


----------



## Edmonton (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi!
Ich mußte es auch mit verschiedenen Unterlegscheiben ausprobieren.
Mit den zwei dicken Scheiben hats dann gepasst. Es kann schon sein, das 
es unteschiede zwischen den Kurbeln gibt. Genau weiß ich das auch nicht!

Hier noch Fotos, wie es bei mir aussieht:


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. Oktober 2013)

Es scheint ganz so, ich habe auch die zwei in der stärke und bei mir ist es dadurch zu weit außen.  Naja ich probier es einfach aus, hilft ja nix.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. Oktober 2013)

So, habs eben probiert. Wenn ich eine der dicken unterlegscheiben gegen eine 1mm scheibe (nicht von e thirteen) tausdhe, dann ist es zu weit auf der innenseite, passt also auch nicht, bzw noch weniger. Ich brauche also wohl ein paar original Unterlegscheiben, da ich das Rad ja gebraucht gekauft habe und keine dabei sind. Die dicken die ich habe sind 2,5mm stark. Wie dick sind die dünnen scheiben die beilagen? Könnte das mal jemand messen? Man scheint die unterlegscheiben bei e thirteen nicht als ersatzteile zu bekommen, ich finde sie jedenfalls nirgends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus87 (4. Oktober 2013)

sind ganz normale. die dünnen haben glaube ich 1mm und für dicken je 2,5mm. gehören in baumarkt und hol Dur da ein paar.

wie konnte der vorBesitzer mit dem Hobel eigtl fahren?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. Oktober 2013)

Fahren geht ohne jedes Problem, es schleift halt nur. Ihn hats anscheinend nicht genervt, mir gehts aufn Senkel, wenn man schonnein Rad in der Preisklasse und Qualitätsklasse hat, warum dann nicht dafur sorgen, dass alles perfekt läuft.  Unmöglich ist das ja nicht. Wenn die dünnen nur 1mm stark sind würds mit der dünnen und ner dicken aber halt auch nicht passen, dass sie perfekt mittig läuft, hab ich ja gestern probiert. Also werd ichs mal mit 4 dünnen oder einer dicken und 2 dünnen testen. Gleich mal in baumarkt.  Wenn das nicht klappt muss ich micn wohl damit abfinden, is ja auch nicht gerade das wichtigste  Hab nur gerade nichts zu tun da ich ne Grippe hab und nicht fahren kann.


----------



## Lateralus87 (4. Oktober 2013)

andere Frage, ist das innenLager richtig eingebaut? also die richtige Anzahl an spacern auf der richtigen Seite?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. Oktober 2013)

Wieviele müssen es denn auf welcher seite sein?


----------



## Lateralus87 (4. Oktober 2013)

kommt das nicht auf die kurbel drauf an? bei meiner Atlas z.b sind es zwei auf der Antriebsseite und einer auf der bremsenseite.
schau doch mal was der Hersteller zu deiner kurbel schreibt und vergleiche


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. Oktober 2013)

Is bei mir genauso bei meinem Shimanoinnenlager und der Saint Kurbel, ich denke da ist alles richtig, hab das mit der Anleitung nicht richtig kapiert. Ich hab mir jetzt einfach ein paar 1mm und ein paar 0, 2mm Scheiben geholt, damit werde ichs morgen Nachmittag perfekt hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir nochmal in Ruhe durchgelesen und die Spacer beim Tretlager sind richtig! Bin heute erst dazu gekommen mit den Unterlehscheiben zu experimentieren und jetzt passt es perfekt, endlich läuft die Kette sauber


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Oktober 2013)

So, ich bin das Teil jetzt mal ne Zeit lang gefahren und konnte es richtig austesten. Die 400er Feder ist mir zu weich, eine 450er wäre mir denke ich zu hart, kann das nicht einschätzen.

Allein schon aus Kostengründen will ich mir jetzt ne Nukeproof Feder mit 425lbs kaufen. Diese gibts anscheinend allerdings in der 3" Variante nur mit 162mm Länge. Die Fox Feder die ich drinhabe ist knapp unter 170mm lang. Da die Nukeproof aber ja trotzdem 3" Hub hat denke ich nicht, dass das ein Problem darstellt, oder? Oder gibts die Feder irgendwo anders noch in anderen Längen? Ich hab nichts gefunden.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-shockwave-steel-spring-3-2013/rp-prod92605


Richtig geiles Teil das Flatline!


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2013)

Der Hub ist entscheidend...wie der Hersteller den auf mehr oder weniger Federwindungen verteilt...egal !


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, ist bestellt! Hat hier schon einer Erfahrung mit den Nukeproof Federn? Bin gespannt wie sehr sich die 25lbs bemerkbar machen.


----------



## na!To (21. Oktober 2013)

Tippies Flatline up close

******* geiler Paintjob


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Oktober 2013)

Der absolute Wahnsinn, da braucht der Helm aber auch noch nen Paintjob! Mad Max meets Downhill


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Oktober 2013)

Mist, ich habe geradenoch eine längere Feder gefunden, mit 189mm Länge,  das müsste ja auch gerade noch passen, muss nachher mal messen. Ich denke ja nicht, dass es etwas macht wenn die Feder 0, 5" zu viel Hub hat. Und irgendwie sähs doch geiler aus mit ner langen Feder.  Spricht da was gegen wenn sie von der Länge gerade noch reinpasst? Nö oder? 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-shockwave-steel-spring-3-5-2013/rp-prod92606


----------



## Lateralus87 (22. Oktober 2013)

ähm, hängt nicht die Federhärte con der Länge ab?
eine 425er wird sich da anders verhalten je nachdem wie lang, oder kurz die ist. verstehst? Gewicht pro cm hub oder so.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Oktober 2013)

Ka, ich habs nicht so mit Physik, deswegen frage ich ja hier. Aber ne 425er müsste doch egal welche Länge immer den gleichen Widerstand erzeugen oder? Kann aber auch sein dass du recht hast.. weiß da irgendeiner sicher was drüber, fachliches Wissen? Ich weis nicht ob eine Feder zum Ende hin wirklich progressiver/härter wird. Wenn ja, dann müsste so eine lange 425er, dessen 3,5" ich ja nicht ausnutzen kann im prinzip ja sogar flowiger sein bis zum Ende des Dämpferhubes, da dann ja immer noch 0,5" zur Verfügung stehen die nie genutzt werden.

Wenn hier keiner ne Antwort drauf weiß,  stelle ich die Frage nochmal im Technikforum bzw frage vielleicht auch mal bei CRC oder Rocky nach. Fox schreibt als Antwort bestimmt eh nur, dass andere Federn nicht erlaubt sind als ihre eigenen


----------



## Lateralus87 (22. Oktober 2013)

Sowas schonmal versucht? Bevor du noch ewig weiter Federn testest und die doch nicht passen:
http://www.mojo.co.uk/springcalculator.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommespommes (22. Oktober 2013)

ein längerer hub der Feder funzt solange die Feder reinpasst. Die Härte der Feder gibt sie benötigte Kraft für den weg an. Federn arbeiten linear. Wenn du ne 3.5 Zoll Feder ohne Gewalt in den Dämpfer bekommst ist das okay, du kannst sie eh nur auf 3 Zoll komprimieren, da dann der Dämpfer durchschlägt. Das ändert auch nix an der Performance solange die Feder linear arbeitet und nicht speziell progressiv gewickelt ist.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Oktober 2013)

Danke, dann nehm ich die, ich mess heute abend nochmal nach obs passt. Und ewig probieren muss ich nichtmehr lateralus, es ist nur ein kleines bisschen zu viel SAG, den Rest kann ich über die Dämpfereinstellungen machen. 
Airdämpfer waren schon wat feines was die Einstellung angeht..


----------



## Lateralus87 (22. Oktober 2013)

hast Du nicht den RC4? ist doch dann auch ein Traum zum einstellen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Oktober 2013)

Jo, eigentlich schon wieder fast zu viel für meine Kenntnisse, aber die Einstellungen bewirken alle richtig was. Vielleicht sollte ich doch erst mal über die Druckstufeneinstellung versuchen was rauszuholen. Aber ich stell es mir laienhaft doch eher so vor, dass es das beste ist, wenn die Druckstufen bzw Lowspeed in erster Linie möglichst weit offen sein können und der SAG auch ohne zudrehen schon richtig eingestellt ist, oder? So ist das derzeit bei mir jedenfalls. Nachher mal probieren wie es ist wenn ich da mal etwas mehr probiere. Denke aber dennoch, dass die 425 besser sind für mich, zu fluffig und indirekt is nix, das bügelt ja alles weg ohne jede Technik.


----------



## tommespommes (22. Oktober 2013)

DruckStufe hat mit sag nix zu tun. Der sag muss passen! Wenn es dir merklich zu soft ist nehm direkt die 450 er


----------



## Lateralus87 (22. Oktober 2013)

ist es denn wirklich so spürbar? meine Freundin hatte von 400 auf 350 gewechselt, um dabei ca 1cm mehr sag heraus zu holen. wie wird das dann bei nur 25 lbs sein?
was sagt denn der Rechner? schon probiert?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Oktober 2013)

Ne noch nicht, mach ich gleich. Rocky hat mir auch ne 450er empfohlen übrigens bei 85kg Fahrgewicht (ich wiege knapp 83). Und 1cm Dämpferhub ist doch verdammt viel bei knapp unter 8cm? Ich hab derzeit in voller montur etwa 2,6cm Hub. Das ist ja auch alles in Ordnung,  bei 2,51 soll er laut Fox sein, mir ist das aber einfach zu soft, ein bisschen direkter wäre nicht schlecht, muss nicht viel sein. Und da müssten dann ja folglich 25lbs reichen. Wäre es nur nicht so ein Aufwand das Ding da rauszuholen aus dem Rahmen.. sollte die 425er nicht reichen hilfts nicht, dann hol ich halt ne 450er und hab nochmal Arbeit,  aber ich denke 425 ist perfekt für mich.

Zu dem Thema noch so halb: das was unter dem Anschlaggummi des Dämpfers ist zählt auch noch zum Gesamthub, oder? Oder ist ab der Gummioberkante Schluss?


----------



## tommespommes (22. Oktober 2013)

Nee, Ende des Schaft zählt.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Oktober 2013)

Dann hab ich alles richtig gemessen.

Was mir noch eingefallen ist: wenn die 3, 5" Feder wirklich passt, dann kann ich ja die Federvorspannung auch ein Stück weiter reindrehen denke ich, hab also mehr Möglichkeit. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen dass so eine Feder durch 2 Umdrehungen irgendwie Schaden nehmen könnte,  nur weil sie dauerhaft ein wenig mehr gspsnnt ist?! Da gehts doch bestimmt eher um den Endanschlag und der ist mit 0,5" mehr ja gehörig. 
Ich probiers einfach, habe die lange Feder jetzt bestellt und werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommespommes (22. Oktober 2013)

Kann sein dass das mit dem Feder Teller eng wird... vorspannen kannst du sie um 0.5 Zoll mehr. Geht darum dass die Windungen sich nicht berühren. Irgendwann ist jede Feder ausgenudelt


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2013)

Federn sollte man höchstens 2 volle Umdrehungen vorspannen.


----------



## tommespommes (22. Oktober 2013)

Die Dämpfer Hersteller empfehlen Max 5(fast alle) bis 7(Manitou) Umdrehungen. Desto mehr sie vorgespannt sind, desto eher sind sie fertig. Die Anzahl der Umdrehungen ist aber eher daher begründet dass sie davon ausgehen dass z.B. eine3 Zoll Feder in einem 3 Zoll Dämpfer sitzt und diese halt nur knapp über 3 Zoll komprimiert werden kann bevor die Windungen Kontakt haben. Hast du aber ne 3,5 Zoll Feder im 3 Zoll Dämpfer hat du natürlich 0,5 Zoll mehr hub zum vorspannen... aber schonender ist es sie so wenig wie möglich vorzuspannen...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar. Sie sind ja nu eh beide bestellt, sowohl die 3 als auch die 3,5zoll variante. Passen tut eine also auf jeden Fall. Ich hoffe nur stark, dass die Stärke dann auch meinen Vorstellungen entspricht und ich nicht noch eine einbauen muss, aber ohne probieren ghts halt nunmal nicht. Fühlt sich deine 450er sehr straff an tommes oder ist es immer noch recht flauschig im ersten Federweg?


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2013)

Warum holt man sich eine zu lange Feder ? Die ist vorallem schwerer...muß man nicht verstehen.


----------



## tommespommes (22. Oktober 2013)

hatte vorher ne 400er, die 450er is merklich straffer, aber weit entfernt von bockig. spiele sogar mit dem gedanken mal ne 475er zu testen. eine zu längere feder ermöglicht dir aber nur die anpassung des sag durch weiteres vorspannen. ein zu weiches gefühl oder sogar ein durchrauschen des dämpfers kannst du damit aber net verhindern da die progressionskonstante die gleiche bleibt und du nur den arbeitsbereich des dämpfers *auf* dieser konstante minimal veränderst. um ein wirklich strafferes fahrwerk zu bekommen, das auch nicht durchschlägt hilft nur die steilheit der federkonstante zu ändern (auf deutsch ne härtere feder).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, ich hab wen gefunden der mir wahrscheinlich noch eine 450er zum testen leihen kann. Hab heute Abend nachgemessen, die 189mm Feder passt nicht, dass entspricht in etwa der Länge des Gewindes. Und ohne Federteller is glaube ich nicht so bombe  

Tommes, du meintest doch, dass du mit dem Wechsel von 400 zu 450 von 2,5 auf 2,0cm SAG gekommen bist, das wäre dann also von ca 32% auf 25%.. die 2,5cm hab ich auch ziemlich genau mit meiner 400er. Wenn man das also so konsequent theoretisch sehen darf, müsste ich ja bei knapp unter 30% sag landen mit der 425er ,ich glaube dass mir das wirklich reichen wird. Seien wir gespannt ob es wirklich merkbar ist, ich meld mich wie gesagt nochmal.


----------



## tommespommes (23. Oktober 2013)

Probieren geht über studieren...sagt der unstudierte...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Oktober 2013)

Hm, hab ein paar threads und Themen im Netz gefunden, die meinen, dass die Nukeproof Federn beim RC4 am AGB schleifen wenn sie komprimieren, zumindest die Titanfedern. Aber das wäre ja bei den Stahlfedern dann wohl nichts anderes denk ich? Kann das einer bestätigen?  Denn dann schick ichd gleich beide zurück und versuchs mit ner 450er.. wenn die feder erstmal angeschrubbt und verkratzt ist, werde ich sie ja nichtmehr zurückgeben können.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir damals sowas drehen lassen:








Kam hier dazwischen:







Mit Feder:








Du kannst dir auch eine K9 Feder holen und mit den passenden K9 Adaptern sitzt die Feder top und bleibt wo sie hingehört.


----------



## tommespommes (25. Oktober 2013)

Dann kann das mit den Nukeproof federn aber auch kein Problem sein... Die k9 haben den gleichen Durchmesser wie die Vivid federn, sind nur kürzer. Solltest natürlich die Nukeproof federn für Fox etc.mit 36mm innen Durchmesser holen.dann kannste dir den Stress mit dem Adapter sparen. Fahre sie im mega auf nem Marzocchi und die sind super! Auch auf dem Vivid(anderer Durchmesser) waren sie ok.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Oktober 2013)

Jo klar, die mit 36 durchmesser von  Nukeproof sollen das sein mit dem schrammen. Und auch angeblich nur beim rc4 weil der einen etwas dickeren agb hat. Wäre natürlich mist.


----------



## tommespommes (25. Oktober 2013)

die titanfedern haben bei nukeproof aber ne weitere wicklung als die stahlfedern. ich würde es einfach probieren. wirklich fahren kanste die zum testen eh net wenn du die wieder umtauschen willst. kurz mit voller montur drauf, sag checken, n paar mal einfedern, dann merkste ja obs zu straff oder zu lasch is.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Oktober 2013)

Das is klar.  Aber wenn der SAG stimmt, ich das Ding drinlasse und ner der ersten richtigen Fahrt der AGB tiefe Schrammen hat, das wäre ********. Aber wenn du meinst das die Stahlfedern engeren Windungen haben könnten, dann musste es ja passen. Die feder ist komischerweise immer nocht nicht da.


----------



## tommespommes (26. Oktober 2013)

ja gut, haste ******* am schuh, haste ******* am schuh... wird schon passen!!! haste bei crc geordert??? die brauchen bis zu 1,5 wochen...


----------



## Crankhank (29. Oktober 2013)

Sehr Rockyfreunde,

werde mir jetzt eine 2009er Flatline zulegen, was nach meinem 07er Grossman eine enorme Steigerung sein wird.

Da ich mich komponententechnisch gerne auch weiter damit auseinandersetzen möchte, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer "Gebrauchsanweisung" oder ähnlichem.

Gibt es sowas wie ein Handbuch, Explosionszeichungen oder schlichtweg einfach nur ein Datenblatt?

Hatte mal Dr.Google gefragt, bin aber zu keinem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis gekommen.

Wäre cool, wenn wer ein Link oder sowas für mich hätte.

Wichtig sind mir Daten wie z.B. Hinterbaubreite, Tretlagerbreite etc.

Vielen Dank vorab und RIDE ON!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2013)

War echt schwer zu finden...

http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_Flatline.pdf


Tretlager ist 83mm, Steuerrohr 1.5" .


----------



## Crankhank (29. Oktober 2013)

Hammer, 

entweder lese ich ein wenig Ironie heraus oder ich bin dümmer, als ich dachte... 

Vielen Dank dafür, das hilft mir weiter!


----------



## canYOn_/ (29. Oktober 2013)

unmöglich zu finden **keine Ironie!!!**=>
http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2009_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf

P.S.: man findet diese Anleitung selbst über die Suche auf der Seite nicht


----------



## Crankhank (29. Oktober 2013)

hehe, super, vielen Dank nochmal!

Damit hab ich alles, was ich gerne wissen wollte.

Freut mich zu hören, dass ich doch nicht sooooo unfähig gewesen bin. 

Dann werd ich direkt mal nach Teilen schauen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. Oktober 2013)

Warum eigentlich ein 09er und kein 10er? 

Und ja tommes, ich hab bei crc geordert, bin gespannt wann sie kommt...


----------



## Crankhank (29. Oktober 2013)

Ist einen gute und bestimmt auch berechtigte Frage, meine Antwort darauf ganz einfach.

Das 09er hat sich gerade angeboten, komplett zu einem Preis, der für mich ganz klar "Kauf mich" signalisiert hat.

Somit wirds dann 09er... 

Denke, dass der Umstieg von meiner alten Dame (07er Grossman) auf das 09er Flatline schon nahezu ein Quantensprung sein wird.

Muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich diese Saison erst angefangen habe, daher wurde es fürn Anfang auch "nur" ein Grossman, im Laufe dieses Jahres / Saison für mich festgestellt habe, dass DH einen heiden Spass macht und somit auf was "ordentliches" umsteigen werde.

Denke, dass ich das auch von einem 09er Flatline behaupten kann.

Vielen herzlichen Dank nochmal für eure schnelle Hilfe.

Ride on!


----------



## Lumpenhund84 (3. November 2013)

Hi bin absolut neu, hier mal ein bild von meiner neuen Errungenschaft


----------



## Lumpenhund84 (3. November 2013)

Hi bin neu ;-) hier mal ein Foto von meiner neuen Errungenschaft


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. November 2013)

Viel Spaß damit, wirst du defintiv haben wenn du willst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpenhund84 (4. November 2013)

Danke! Das hoffe ich auch ;-) gibt es irgendwas was ich beachten sollte bzw. irgendwelche Tipps welche Parts wie z.b. Gabel (was sich am besten bewährt hat) da ich die Anbauteile erstmal von meinem alten Bike übernommen habe


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. November 2013)

Nööö, fahr doch so wie es ist. Wenn dir irgendwas nicht gefällt wirst dus schon merken. Und DANN kann man sich umgucken. Sonst macht man sich nur geil auf Dinge die man eigentlich garnicht braucht und die einen eh nicht besser machen, glaub mir, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung  diese Einsicht spart ne Menge Geld und mindert nicht im geringsten den Spaß am Fahren


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. November 2013)

Is das joot oder is das schlecht? Oder is das vielleicht sogar egal?


----------



## tommespommes (10. November 2013)

Die luurt jet verbuuge us,oder is dat en Verzerrung


----------



## tommespommes (10. November 2013)

Die luurt jet verbuuge us,oder is dat en Verzerrung


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. November 2013)

Das sieht glaube ich nicht nur so aus. Allerdings scheint die Feder auf den beiden Endwindungen aufzuliegen, die den Rest in die Luft heben, also alle mittleren Windungen sind etwa gleichhoch in der Luft. Ist sowas wurscht oder sollte ich das Ding nicht einbauen? Hab schon gelesen, dass nahezu alle Nukeproof Federn nicht ganz gerade sind.
Werd mir diese K9 Adapter auf jeden Fall dazu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommespommes (10. November 2013)

Ich würde sagen wurst! Der k9 Adapter passt nur auf Vivid federn bzw federn mit 38 er id. Das siehst du auf der HP, bei allen Dämpfern brauchst du den Adapter, außer für den Vivid. Die originalen RS federn sind nur was länger als die k9.


----------



## RattleHead (10. November 2013)

Verkaufe Flatline pro 2009 rahmen...jehmand interesiert (ohne dampfer)


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. November 2013)

Ich habe nen Fox RC4 mit 38er Federn, die Adaprer passen also, werd sie einfach mit einbauen, schaden kanns mit sicherheit nicht.hoffe die kommen bald.


----------



## Deleted 279818 (11. November 2013)

Darf ich vorstellen:





Meine neue Errungenschaft. Die Suche war lang! Rahmen ist Nagelneu


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. November 2013)

Welcome


----------



## gatgat (15. November 2013)

Hallo habe eine Frage

Die innenlager sind ja 83mm kann mann auch  kleinere einbauen?

Der Dämpfer bis wie viel KG kann ich einen kaufen  150 kg edwa oder ?

Die Steckachse kann mann dort auch zb  zu Schnellspaner   Umbauen oder ist das unmöglich ohne den Rahmen umzubauen ?


----------



## Lateralus87 (16. November 2013)

Hallo,
Innenlager kannst auch ein 68/73er einbauen, Musst dann aber auf den Sleeve verzichten. Gibt aber auch welche extra zu kaufen. 
Dämpfer musst halt die richtige Feder nehmen.
Gibt die RS Maxle Axle, ob die funzt weiß ich nicht. Die Steckachse beim Flatline ist doch es nicht schwierig, da das Gewinde auf der Schaltwerksseite fest drinnen ist. Simit funzt die fast wie eine mit Schnellspanner...


----------



## gatgat (16. November 2013)

Ach Super dann kann ich mein Elektro Kit kaufen für das bike Frage is da nur wie sind MAX KG für das  Rad mit Top Part's weil ich noch Akku und Controller installiren möchte


----------



## SlipKoRn (16. November 2013)

@gatgat du musst aber aufpassen: Ein 68/73mm Innenlager passt zwar, dedoch brauchst du unbedingt eine Kurbel für 83er Tretlager


----------



## gatgat (16. November 2013)

Danke  schau mall http://www.gngebike.com/60v650w-brushless  Solte doch gehen ? oder weil möchte kein ego KIT holen  wenn ich hier was   einbauen kann weil das bike ist sehr gut und echt heftig  stabil daher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (17. November 2013)

elektro kit bei einem flatline???


----------



## tommespommes (17. November 2013)

Dann brauchste nicht mal mehr bergab treten...is doch cool! Wenn's dann noch nen Autopiloten geben würd müsstest du noch nicht mal mehr lenken... :-D Spaß beiseite!


----------



## gatgat (17. November 2013)

jo möchte halt was eigenes machen aber das solte gehen ohne probleme oder ?


----------



## tommespommes (17. November 2013)

Is doch okay so! Kann ja jeder machenwas er will. War nur n Spaß! Ich kenne auch einen der sich spass baut. Nur baut der sich auch den Rahmen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. November 2013)

Naja ich denke schon dass ein Rahmen für ein solches Extragewicht explizit konzipiert werden muss, oder? Nicht umsonst gabs in der ersten Phase der E-Bikes so manchen Rahmenbruch - und das bei Straßenrädern und Senioren obendrauf wohlgemerkt. 
Nen Garantiefall wirds im Ernstfall wohl nicht werden, sagen wir es mal so. Berichte dennoch mal wenn du dich dazu entschließt das durchzuziehen.


----------



## gatgat (17. November 2013)

Was Garantie  sowas  möchte ich ja nicht.

Sowiso  alles zusammen sind 6 kg mehr für denn rahmen mehr nicht und ich möchte auch keine hardcodre downhill machen


----------



## Brookes (20. November 2013)

Hola, nachdem mir die Suchfunktion keine Antwort ausspuckt und Rocky selbst seit drei Wochen nicht geantwortet hat, kann mir vielleicht einer von euch helfen:

Fährt hier jemanden einen Vivid im "neuen" Flatlinerahmen (ab 2010)? Wenn ja, wie sind eure Erfahrungen und welches Tune fahrt ihr so? 

Cheers und Danke!


----------



## tommespommes (20. November 2013)

Das ding geht echt gut! Der hat aber nen Custom tune.


----------



## Brookes (21. November 2013)

Hat der Vivid Air bei dir gleich gepasst, oder musstest du feilen um ihn rein zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommespommes (21. November 2013)

yo... du hattest nach nem vivid gefragt... jetzt ist es n vivid air... zu dem kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## Brookes (22. November 2013)

Sorry, mein Fehler. Meinte den Vivid Air...


----------



## tweetygogo (23. November 2013)

Verkaufe mein Rocky für 1650,-


----------



## Crankhank (23. November 2013)

@ tweetygogo:

Es ist schade, dass es dir noch keiner gesagt hat, aber dein Flatline anzuschauen bereitet einem fast schon Augenkrebs. 

Das wird, kann ich nicht zu 100% sagen, aber ich denke der Grund dafür sein, dass du es einfach nicht los wirst.

Die ganzen Sticker, das Farbgullasch und der oberhit, die Totenkopfbremsscheibe...

So teuer der Bock auch gewesen sein mag, ein Augenschmaus ists wirklich nicht.


----------



## tweetygogo (23. November 2013)

Crankhank schrieb:


> @ tweetygogo:
> 
> Es ist schade, dass es dir noch keiner gesagt hat, aber dein Flatline anzuschauen bereitet einem fast schon Augenkrebs.
> 
> ...




Dazu kann ich nur sagen das hier noch schlimmere Bikes drin sind die noch teurer sind.
Außerdem finden die meisten es gut so. Man muss es nur mal Live sehen


----------



## Crankhank (23. November 2013)

Wenn es so viele für gut befunden hätten, wäre es schon längst weg... 

Hab auch nur meine Meinung und damit auch einen gut gemeinten Rat abgeben und keine Kritik äußern wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (23. November 2013)

Crankhank schrieb:


> Wenn es so viele für gut befunden hätten, wäre es schon längst weg...
> 
> Hab auch nur meine Meinung und damit auch einen gut gemeinten Rat abgeben wollen und keine Kritik äußern wollen.



Ist ja auch ok so


----------



## stolennick (28. November 2013)

Es wurde mal wieder ''versehentlich'' ein Bild vom Herrn Simmons auf einem ungebrandeten Bike gepostet... 



http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Legends-of-Retallack-Part-2-2013.html


----------



## RattleHead (30. November 2013)

Treky Flaty


----------



## Crankhank (5. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen ihr Flatlineheads,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Lagern. Ich habe ein Flatline Pro 09er und möchte gerne die Lager tauschen.

Gibt es irgendwo einen kompletten Lagersatz zu kaufen oder was würdet ihr empfehlen.

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## switcher (5. Dezember 2013)

Bzgl.Simmons Bike denke ich eher an einen Prototypen des neuen Flatline. 
Ich hab aber noch ne Frage die in einem anderen Fred nicht endgültig geklärt wurde: hat schon jemand von euch das Flatline WC als Freerider aufgebaut? Was spräche dagegen? Ist bei einer Grösse von 1,75 ein S Rahmen tauglich? Ich möchte nicht tricksen, ich will einfach Parks beglücken.


----------



## tommespommes (5. Dezember 2013)

würde keine sc-gabel verbauen. der lenkwinkel wird dann doch extrem steil.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2013)

So ein Unsinn ! Eine Totem oder 66 bauen so hoch wie eine normale Doppelbrückengabel.


----------



## tommespommes (5. Dezember 2013)

hab meine 888 so weit wie zulässig durchgeschoben und nen 1° angleset verbaut, dessen untere lagerschale auch etwas höher aufbaut. finde es so okay, dürfte nicht steiler sein. just my 2 cents... und demnächst bitte was freundlicher!!!


----------



## Crankhank (5. Dezember 2013)

Darf ich nochmal um Mithilfe bitten?

Ich habe mich natürlich auch schlau gemacht und ein wenig gestöbert. Bislang habe ich nur die hilfreiche Info gelesen, sich die Lagernummern zu notieren und dann via Ebay oder was auch immer, die passenden Lager zu kaufen.

Kann mir wer vielleicht schon diese Nummern mitteilen bzw. die Größe und Anzahl der Lager die ich benötige.

Für ein Flatline pro 2009 bitte...

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## canYOn_/ (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

wende Dich am besten an einen RM-Händler
http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/find-your-dealer.html

Für mein Flatline 2010 hat das Lagerset (ENDURO-Lager)  knapp 90 EUR gekostet.

Ansonsten halt die Bezeichnung der Lager ablesen und identische in Online-Shops bestellen. 

quote=Crankhank;11163192]Darf ich nochmal um Mithilfe bitten?

Ich habe mich natürlich auch schlau gemacht und ein wenig gestöbert. Bislang habe ich nur die hilfreiche Info gelesen, sich die Lagernummern zu notieren und dann via Ebay oder was auch immer, die passenden Lager zu kaufen.

Kann mir wer vielleicht schon diese Nummern mitteilen bzw. die Größe und Anzahl der Lager die ich benötige.

Für ein Flatline pro 2009 bitte...

Vielen Dank vorab![/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus87 (6. Dezember 2013)

Guckste hier Seite 15 und 16.
http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2009_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf


----------



## Crankhank (8. Dezember 2013)

Sehr geil, vielen herzlichen Dank!

Habe das Handbuch dann auch mal direkt auf meinem Rechner plaziert. Steht ja echt alles drauf.

Hätte ich auch mal nach gucken sollen, ein Handbuch ist ja nie verkehrt.


----------



## stolennick (22. Dezember 2013)

Für die Lager beim 09er hab ich die geholt:
6x 6002-2RS
2x 608-2RS
2x 3002-2RS

Bei ds-waelzlager bekommste den Satz günstig. 
Hat jemand mal ein vernünftiges Werkezug zum Lagerein/ausbau gefunden?

Hat jemand ne vernünftige Ansage zu nem Tune vom Vivid Air?
Ich hab mittlerweile High Tune und Mid Tunde fürs 09er im Netz gefunden, das Chart was es gibt sagt M/M....
Ich bin mir jetzt garnicht mehr sicher, aber ich muss mir glaub ich was zu Weihnachten schenken


----------



## RattleHead (24. Dezember 2013)




----------



## RattleHead (24. Dezember 2013)

zu verkaufen:


----------



## bosso (27. Dezember 2013)

hej,

ich suche einen rocky mountain flatline rahmen, blackout modell aus 2013 oder auch das schwarze 2012er modell, größe m. habe via google einiges gesucht aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. eventuell hat ja jemand infos wo man so einen rahmen noch auftreiben könnte. im marktplatz waren vor kurzem noch zwei, aber ich war zu langsam.

danke für etwaige infos...

lg

p.s. ich weiß, dass das hier nicht der suche und verkaufe bereich ist, aber eventuell stolpert ja hier einer über den beitrag und nicht am bikemarkt.


----------



## Lateralus87 (28. Dezember 2013)

so, nach 6 Monaten ist der 19kg Panzer fertig


----------



## canYOn_/ (28. Dezember 2013)

sehr geiles GerÄt! 



Lateralus87 schrieb:


> so, nach 6 Monaten ist der 19kg Panzer fertig


----------



## Brookes (9. März 2014)

Falls jemand einen 2010er Flatline WC-Rahmen Large besitzt und diesen gegen eine Nummer kleiner tauschen will oder günstig abzugeben hat, bitte PN. Brauche einen längeren Rahmen weil freundlicher zum Rücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 279818 (9. März 2014)

Projekt vollendet und die Waage spricht 17,4kg.


----------



## Crankhank (11. März 2014)

Ich hätte nochmal eine Frage zum Lagersatz. 

Hatte auch die 6002 RS bestellt gehabt aber diese passen nicht, da die Bauform zu groß ist.

Wie gesagt, habe ein Flatline PRO 09er und die original Lager sagen mir, dass es 6002 LB sind.
Die Dinger finde ich nirgends. Sind das spezielle Lager von RM?

Hab auch noch dir originalen Enduro-Lager drin und möchte nicht unbedingt 90 EUR berappen.

Eine erneute Mithilfe wäre super!


----------



## canYOn_/ (12. März 2014)

Crankhank schrieb:


> Ich hätte nochmal eine Frage zum Lagersatz.
> 
> Hatte auch die 6002 RS bestellt gehabt aber diese passen nicht, da die Bauform zu groß ist.
> 
> ...



Hi Crankhank,
die original Enduro-Lager kann ich Dir sehr empfehlen!
Die Enduro-Lager haben bei mir zwei Jahre super gehalten. Theoretisch hätte ich diese auch weiter fahren können aber im Rahmen der großen Wartung habe ich sie gegen die ds-walzen-Lager ausgewechselt. 
Kurzrum: 6 Monate später musste ich wieder die Lager auswechseln, da sie vollkommen im A... waren.


----------



## Crankhank (14. März 2014)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Hi Crankhank,
> die original Enduro-Lager kann ich Dir sehr empfehlen!
> Die Enduro-Lager haben bei mir zwei Jahre super gehalten. Theoretisch hätte ich diese auch weiter fahren können aber im Rahmen der großen Wartung habe ich sie gegen die ds-walzen-Lager ausgewechselt.
> Kurzrum: 6 Monate später musste ich wieder die Lager auswechseln, da sie vollkommen im A... waren.



Vielen herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. 

Bin da wohl leider Beratungsresistent, da ich zu einem festgestellt habe, dass ich keine 6002 Lager sondern 6202 Lager gekauft hatte. 

Somit habe ich mir jetzt die noch fehlenden Lager von SKF gekauft und sollte somit ein qualitativ hochwertiges Lager haben, mit welchem ich hoffentlich länger als nur 6 Monate Spass dran habe. 

Ich werde den Versuch starten und im schlimmsten Fall zwei mal kaufen müssen.^^


----------



## stolennick (31. März 2014)

Mmh, waren das die Codex Lager? Bei mir halten die noch, SKF hab ich aber für die nächste Lagerwechselei angesetzt, ich muss jetzt nicht mehr so aufs Geld gucken...

Zieht ihr die Lager mit einem Gleithammer aus dem Rahmen oder kloppt ihr die noch nach alter Schule raus?
Ich hab mal geschaut, was so ein Gleithammer in entsprechender Größe kostet, da ist mir wiederrum ein bisschen Schwindelig geworden.


----------



## tommespommes (31. März 2014)

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=595


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HcRider (1. April 2014)

ich habe auch noch ein flatline abzugeben.
siehe bikemarkt.

grüße


----------



## Crankhank (3. April 2014)

Habe mir jetzt auch einen Satz Lager von SKF gekauft. Denke, dass ich mit denen ganz gut bedient bin.

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die halten aber da SKF bekanntlich für Qualität steht, sollte das schon ne Weile bis zum nächsten Wechsel dauern.


----------



## Brookes (7. Mai 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der sich regelmässig an der Sitzstrebe (speziell an der Lagerschraube) die Waden blutig reibt? Gerade bei schlammigen Zuständen arbeitet das wie Schmirgelpapier. Ich habe imho weder sonderlich dicke Waden, noch bin ich recht dünnhäutig? Habt ihr hier einen Lösungsansatz? Und damit meine ich nicht längere Schoner.


----------



## erborow (1. Juli 2014)

hallo, ich bin am überlegen mir auch ein rocky mountain flatline zuzulegen, kann aber nirgendwo eins finden.
werden die nichtmehr produziert oder importiert?
wenn doch, wo kann man eins in D bestellen?


----------



## lattu82 (1. Juli 2014)

Hi kannst gerne auch meins kaufen, schau mal unter meine anzeigen! 

MfG latu


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Juli 2014)

Brookes schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der sich regelmässig an der Sitzstrebe (speziell an der Lagerschraube) die Waden blutig reibt? Gerade bei schlammigen Zuständen arbeitet das wie Schmirgelpapier. Ich habe imho weder sonderlich dicke Waden, noch bin ich recht dünnhäutig? Habt ihr hier einen Lösungsansatz? Und damit meine ich nicht längere Schoner. Anhang anzeigen 291314


breitere Pedale?  die Saint sollten da gut sein


----------



## Brookes (1. Juli 2014)

Breiter als die Vault geht fast nicht... Hab mittlerweile festgestellt, dass ich das Problem nur an sehr matschigen Tagen habe. Wenn das Lehmige Zeug am Rahmen klebt, rubbelt das wie Schleifpapier. Dicke Socken oder lange Hosen helfen.


----------



## RattleHead (2. Juli 2014)

5.10 impact high solves the problem.


----------



## Brookes (2. Juli 2014)

Nope, solange es die nicht als Stulpenstiefel gibt...  Die Reibestelle ist ca. 15 cm unterhalb des Knies auf der Wadeninnenseite.


----------



## snuffbox (17. Juli 2014)

Verkaufe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen meine Flatline 20th anni SE in Gr. M

888 WC
Roco TST R
Race Face Atlas Lenker
Easton Havoc vorbau
Syncros LRS
Formula The one
Selle italia SLR
Race Face Deus Sattelstütze

Bei Interesse bitte PN

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. Juli 2014)

1. ist das hier nicht der Bikemarkt und 2. sind deine Angaben nicht aussagekräftig, da z.B. keine Angaben drüber sind wie alt die Teile sind und 3. solltest du wenn schon ein Foto posten ;-)


----------



## snuffbox (17. Juli 2014)

Bin momentan leider ständig unterwegs. Und das Verfahren mit der bikemarkt Anmeldung war mir auf die schnelle jetzt zu umfangreich.  Bitte das zu entschuldigen. Teile sind teilweise 3,5 Jahre alt. Der Rest original vom Baujahr des Rades. Glaube 2009 war das.  Wer unfangreichere Infos möchte bitte anschreiben.


----------



## Lieser (23. Juli 2014)

hallo,
bin mir am überlegen ein flatline zu holen... weiss aber nicht ob 18 oder 19 zoll... was könnt ihr denn empfehlen für eine grösse von 185cm... danke schonmal


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. Oktober 2014)

hey, soll das neue flatline schon 2015 oder erst 2016 kommen? Hab ihr schon irgendwo genauere Angaben zum Rahmen gefunden?


----------



## GM210 (7. Oktober 2014)

Lieser schrieb:


> hallo,
> bin mir am überlegen ein flatline zu holen... weiss aber nicht ob 18 oder 19 zoll... was könnt ihr denn empfehlen für eine grösse von 185cm... danke schonmal
> 
> 
> Sent from my Eiföhner



Ich würde Dir zum L raten. Allerdings ist das schlussendlich immer auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## SlipKoRn (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Rocky Mountain Flatine Pro 2009 Rahmen abzugeben. Er wurde erst letzten Winter aufgebaut und seit dem sehr wenig gefahren und hat somit fast keine Gebrauchsspuren. Highlight ist eine originale Wade Simmons Unterschrift. Bin im Frühjahr eine Runde mit ihm gefahren und habe den Rahmen signieren lassen.






http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/454786-rocky-mountain-flatline-wade-simmons-signiture


----------



## canYOn_/ (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ein weiteres Rocky Mountain Flatine Pro in M *steht zum Verkauf bzw. Tausch! *
Bei Interesse, einfach melden!
















http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/480834-rocky-mountain-flatline-m-hingucker


----------



## chad85 (11. Dezember 2014)

hallo hallo, 

spiele mit dem gedanken mir auch ein flatline (rahmen von 2012) zuzulegen,
jedoch schwanke ich noch zwischen der für mich richtigen rahmengrösse, 
hab leider keine chance bei uns in der nähe eins zu testen, und nen rm-händler gibts auch nicht.

folgendes, bin ca. 174cm und schwanke natürlich zwischen dem s-rahmen und dem m-rahmen.
einsatzgebiet ist vorwiegend bikepark und ab und an mal n paar ruppigere downhillstrecken, keine rennen oder sowas!
bike sollte für mich halt einfach nicht zu gross und träge sein, und es sollte halt auch noch wendig genug sein.

und deshalb wollte ich fragen welche grössen ihr denn so fahrt bei eurer körpergrösse?

beste grüsse und danke schonmal!
m


----------



## Ikonoklast (26. Dezember 2014)

Bin wieder im Spiel:
Rahmen: Rocky Mtn Flatline Pro
Dämpfer: Canecreek Double Barrel mit Marzocchi Titanfeder
Gabel: Fox 40 RC2
Steuersatz: Chrisking No Threadset Reducer
Vorbau: Point One Split Second DM
Lenker: Raceface Atlas FR
Griffe: Raceface Lockon
Bremsen: Magura Louise Fr
Sattelstütze: Raceface Deus
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Titanium
Innenlager: Raceface Atlas
Kurbel: Raceface Atlas FR
Kettenblatt: Raceface Atlas
Kettenführung: E13 LG1+
Pedale: Crankbrothers Mallet Magnesium
Schalthebel: Sram X.O
Schaltung: Sram X.O Blackbox Shortcage
Kassette: Sram PG 970 DH 11-26
Vorderrad:
Nabe: Tune King MK
Speichen: Sapim CXray
Felge: Stan's ZTR Flow
Schlauch: Schwalbe Extralight
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHF Super Tacky 2.5
Hinterrad:
Nabe: Tune Kong 150
Speichen: Sapim CXray
Felge: Stan's ZTR Flow
Schlauch: Schwalbe Extralight
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary Vertstar 2.35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (26. Dezember 2014)

Echt richtig stark das Flatline. 
Der Rahmen ist einfach schön. 
Einziges optisches Manko ist die Sattelstütze.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. Dezember 2014)

Das Gerät ist mega!


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (8. Januar 2015)

Hi
Hätte mal ne Frage ich hab ein 2012  WC Flatline und es wiegt über 20kg und wollte wissen wie ich es leichter bekomm


----------



## canYOn_/ (9. Januar 2015)

coole Frage


DOWNHILLER68 schrieb:


> Hi
> Hätte mal ne Frage ich hab ein 2012  WC Flatline und es wiegt über 20kg und wollte wissen wie ich es leichter bekomm


lol?! coole Frage!
ein anderes Rad kaufen?!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2015)

Boxxer Worlcup -700g
SLR Sattel -150g
Andere Reifen -800g

Zack, 18,irgendwas kg


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (13. Januar 2015)

Hi danke für die Antwort alls erstes kommen die Reifen dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. Januar 2015)

Scheiß aufs Gewicht und geh ballern...


----------



## tomac220 (15. März 2015)

Hi Rocky Fahrer 
Ich möchte gern ein ccdb Air verbauen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob er passt ??
Kann mir jemand helfen ??


----------



## 3K-Power (8. Juni 2015)

Was fährt man denn so für Kurbeln bei bsa 83er Gehöuse?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Saint, Zee, X.0 DH, Descendant, RaceFace.....etc., etc.


----------



## 3K-Power (12. Juni 2015)

Leute ich hoffe hier bekomme ich paar Antworten zum Flatline One..

Hab hier nen Rahmen liegen, welchen ich entlacken lassen möchte. Zerlegt ist der schon; nur die Lager des Hinterbaus wehren sich noch...

Ein kleines Problem bleibt; was sind das für Buchsen im Hauptrahmen an der Wippenaufnahme am Sattelrohr?

Wie bekomme ich die raus bzw können die beim chemischen Entlacken verbleiben (was ich nicht glaube) und würden diese die Hitze beim Pulvern überstehen?

Gruß


----------



## 3K-Power (14. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen zur Hand beim Flatline One?


----------



## bierne (26. Juni 2015)

@3K-Power
Moin,
weiß nicht ob es noch wichtig ist, aber hier aus dem thread ist dieser Link in dem du alles finden solltest.
http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2009_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf


----------



## 3K-Power (26. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Antwort!

Flatlines sind scheinbar ausgestorben so tot wie der Thread hier ist...

Hab gestern den Rahmen vom Pulvern bekommen und auch schon zusammengesetzt.


----------



## bierne (26. Juni 2015)

Dit is einfach schon zu alt und nur was für Liebhaber und Kenner. Aber hier in dem Thread sind eigentlich alle Fragen schon beantwortet worden, die muss man nur suchen.
Grüße


----------



## 3K-Power (26. Juni 2015)

Der Thread ist ansich auch nicht schlecht; nur wird das rare fachliche ständig durch irgendwelche privaten Sachen und Verkaufsannoncen unterbrochen, was die Übersichtlichkeit zunichte macht...

Hab den schon von vorne bis hinten durch; für mich relevante Sachen waren nicht dabei; hab jetzt den Rahmen hier und hab schon alles ausgemessen... Auch die Ausfallenden bearbeitet damit man da die Achse auch ohne Lösen der Enden ziehen kann... Was für eine schwachsinnige Konstruktion an so nem genialen Rahmen!

Lager sind incl Igus auch schon erneuert.

Eigentlich kann's losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bierne (26. Juni 2015)

Die Lösung der Ausfallenden finde ich auch panne und sehr nervig. Wenn deine Lösung funktioniert wäre es nett wenn du mir mal sagst wie. Hab nämlich schon versucht ne Schwinge vom Nachfolgermodell (bessere Lösung fürs Ausfallende) einzubauen, passt aber nicht.


----------



## 3K-Power (26. Juni 2015)

Also gab 2 Möglichkeiten... Entweder die Aussparung im Rahmen tiefer setzen oder die Ausfallenden einfräsen.
Hab mich fürs Fräsen an den Enden entschieden; die kann man tauschen; Hinterbau wird schwieriger wenn man das versaut...










Fräser hab ich genug vom Bearbeiten von Zylinderköpfen...

Hab dann den genommen:






Der hat exakt 12mm wie die Achse halt auch. Jetzt geht die Achse straff ziehen; ausfallenden sind dabei voll angezogen.


----------



## bierne (26. Juni 2015)

Daran hab ich auch noch nicht gedacht. Das probier ich mal


----------



## 3K-Power (26. Juni 2015)

Na ich versteh nicht wie die sich das gedacht haben... Das waren gut 2 mm was die Enden abgestanden haben... Ich mach doch net jedesmal das schaltwerk locker und wenn's dann doof läuft hakelt dann die Schaltung... Die enden sind ja nur an den beiden Schrauben geführt...

Dazu kommt; die Schräubchen könnten jederzeit abreißen durch schräge Belastung da ja die enden nicht aufliegen und ich keinerlei vernünftige Flächenpressung bekomme und da ordentlich Scherkräfte wirken können... 

So ein Schwachsinn...


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. Juli 2015)




----------



## Teuflor (6. August 2015)

Servus Zusammen,

da ich mir gerade mein erstes DH bike aufbauen möchte bin ich übers Flatline gestoßen. Hatte schon mehrere Rockys und irgendwie hats mir die Marke angetan... jetzt wurde mir ein brauner 2008 Flatline Rahmen angeboten dieser hat 2 Ahornblätter, also ein Flatline 2?
inkl. Dämpfer (DHX RC4). Was wäre denn ein aktueller Marktpreis für den Rahmen? Möchte mich ungern übers Ohr hauen lassen da ich im DH Sektor keine Ahnung vom Wert der Komponenten habe...

Lager sollten ja Industriestandards sein und kein Problem die noch zu finden oder?

Danke für die Hilfe, wird es zu dem Kauf kommen ... werd ich mich hier wohl einnisten


----------



## 3K-Power (6. August 2015)

Marktwert kenn ich nicht; ideeller Wert wäre bei mir 500 incl. Dämpfer; natürlich nur bei einwandfreien Zustand. Die Lager sind leicht zu finden; würd aber an dieser Stelle gleich auf SKF gehen... Kommt man mit etwa 60 Euro @ all aus der Nummer raus.


----------



## bierne (6. August 2015)

Vielleicht wird der Rahmen jetzt günstiger bzw wird es mehr Angebote geben. Denn heute hat RM seine neue Downhill-Waffe offiziell rausgebracht. Leider gibt es das Maiden erst nur in Carbon, ist aber trotzdem ein geiles Teil. Es liegt natürlich auch am geilen Promo-Video dazu.


----------



## 3K-Power (6. August 2015)

Wenn man den Thread hier so ließt und noch bedenkt, dass hier Tote Hose ist, dann müsste schon ziemlich fast jeder sein Flatline verkauft haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus87 (6. August 2015)

Na, mein Flatty ist noch nicht tot. Leider hab ichs dieses Jahr wegen Rücken, Arbeit und Wetter nur einmal in Park geschafft. 
Dafür steht ab nächste Woche der Kanadaurlaub an und das Flatty geht auf die Reise in seine ideelle Heimat mit 

Ist weiterhin ein cooles Teil und macht mir Spaß zum fahren. Ein wahrer DH Panzer.


----------



## 3K-Power (6. August 2015)

War mit meinem Flatline  gestern auch im Park.. Premiere sozusagen... 

Is wirklich ein richtiger Panzer und ich hatte so dermaßen Spaß! Blöd nur dass der Lift aus war und wir den Berg rauf mit Pedalkraft strampeln mussten...


----------



## Edmonton (6. August 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Wenn man den Thread hier so ließt und noch bedenkt, dass hier Tote Hose ist, dann müsste schon ziemlich fast jeder sein Flatline verkauft haben...



Es ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, das hier tote Hose ist! Auch wenn ich mit meinem Flatline im Bikepark bin, sieht es nicht anders aus!
Mein Flatline werde ich nicht hergeben, bin einfach zufrieden mit dem Bike!


----------



## bierne (7. August 2015)

Ich freu mich auch immer wenn ich mal ein anderes Flatline sehe, kommt aber selten vor. Erst wenn nichts mehr geht kommt es an die Wand und wird nicht verkauft. Allerdings gibt es noch genug die ein Flatline haben und es nicht zu nutzen wissen.
Bin aber trotzdem gespannt das neue mal zu probieren.
@3K-Power : Ne Fräse hab ich nicht ran gebracht, aber per Hand mit einer Rundfeile hab dich das Ausfallende auch hinbekommen. Geiler Tip!


----------



## 3K-Power (7. August 2015)

Hier mal meins im Enduro Trimm...






Hab aber mittlerweile die Dämpferposition des 241er wieder auf Loch 3 korrigiert weil sich's so besser Händeln lässt.

Im Park fährt sich's fein und ich hab volles Vertrauen in den Panzer. Auf Touren merkt man deutlich die 17,5 Kilo aber es ist noch im Rahmen...


----------



## Edmonton (7. August 2015)

Ich mach auch wieder mal ein Foto von meinem Flatline! 
Es ist schwer (ca. 19-21kg) und macht richtig Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (8. August 2015)

Was macht das Rad denn so schwer?


----------



## Edmonton (8. August 2015)

Was an meinem Flatline schwer ist, sind die Laufräder Mavic ex 325, der Kaiser, und die Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel!
Ok 21kg sind es doch nicht, da habe ich ein wenig übertrieben. 
Klar kann man da noch viel am Gewicht machen, aber so bin ich jetzt zufrieden! Die Teile halten, und mit dem Gewicht komme ich klar!


----------



## 3K-Power (8. August 2015)

Ja ok schon schweres Zeug...

Mein Laufradsatz wiegt aber auch 2400 Gramm und ich hab den Baron drauf.. Meine Gravity Kurbel wiegt mit Innenlager auch 1kg+ ; dazu kommt bei mir noch ne absenkbare Stütze mit 600gramm...

Hab schon des Öfteren überlegt warum manche Flatline so schwer dastehen


----------



## Edmonton (8. August 2015)

Hab schon des Öfteren überlegt warum manche Flatline so schwer dastehen[/QUOTE]

Ich denke das Ramengewicht von ca.6.6kg ist da nicht ganz unschuldig!


----------



## 3K-Power (8. August 2015)

Is der Dämpfer so schwer? Bin mit Cane Creek Coil auf 6,2 gekommen (L)


----------



## Edmonton (8. August 2015)

Richtig gewogen habe ich mein Flatline noch nicht, die Angaben habe ich von hier: http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_Flatline.pdf


----------



## 3K-Power (8. August 2015)

Is ja auch egal. Hauptsache das Teil macht Gaudi.

Ich wollte anfangs noch auf 16kg runter kommen; hab mich dann aber für Teile mit ausreichend Reserve entschieden; fährt sich's im Kopf ganz anders...

Aber anscheinend bin ich mit 17,5kg sogar noch recht gut dabei in dieser Kategorie.


----------



## Edmonton (8. August 2015)

Ich finde auch man muß nicht immer aufs Gewicht achten, hauptsache man hat Spaß!


----------



## 3K-Power (10. August 2015)

Was hast da für nen Roco verbaut und was fährst für ne Federrate bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## Edmonton (10. August 2015)

Hi, ich habe den Roco World cup. Die Federrate ist 450x3.0 - k79 und ich wiege 74kg!
Der Hinterbau funktioniert mit dem Dämpfer sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (10. August 2015)

Hm da würd ich bei 100 Kilo sicher ne 550er brauchen? Wippt der stark beim Pedalieren?


----------



## Edmonton (10. August 2015)

Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich auch ne 550er nehmen! Es wippt,aber nicht stark!
Ich muß beim nächsten mal drauf achten, da kann ich es dir genauer sagen!


----------



## bierne (11. August 2015)

Bei einem DHX 3; 222 EBL hatte ich eine 650x2,8 drin. Die war mir teilweise fast zu weich bei ebenfalls ca 100 kg. Hab die Feder aber auch nur mit ein wenig nachdruck reinbekommen und trotzdem bis zum max vorgespannt.
Ich fahr jetzt einen DHX 5 Air; 241 EBL mit 20 Bar. Da ich jetzt aber ca 92 kg wiege, komme ich mit dem Dämpfer gut klar.


----------



## 3K-Power (11. August 2015)

Bin im CaneCreek 216mm mit ner 550er Feder ausgekommen. Mein 241er Air ist jetzt erst mal beim Profi zum Service damit der wieder richtig funktioniert. Im Winter geht's mit der Totem (beste Gabel die ich je hatte) auf den Prüfstand und dann wird noch die Kartusche auf mich abgestimmt. Da ich am Sonntag sogar schneller war als einige DH Cracks im Park (als Parkneuling) muss ich sagen; ich denk mit dem ollen Flatline bin ich am Ziel angekommen. Erfüllt alle meine Wünsche das Teil.


----------



## luke_egan (23. August 2015)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Frage:

Ich habe eine Flatline von 2012 in den Farben rot/ weiß. Durch regelmäßigen Gebrauch hat der Rahmen mittlerweile einige Kratzer. Ich will mein Fahrrad wieder etwas aufhübschen und die Kratzer mit einem Lackstift kaschieren. Weiß jemand den RAL Code der Farben? 
Bikeaction habe ich schon geschrieben, da kam leider keine Antwort zurück.


----------



## bierne (31. August 2015)

Dann hier auch mal mein Liebling. Nach einem Wochenende in Schöneck. Hat mir wieder sehr viel Freude bereitet, bin immer wieder überrascht was es alles mitmacht.


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. September 2015)

luke_egan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage:
> 
> ...


 Das sind sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich keine RAL-Farben sondern Sonderlacke. Da müsstest du vom Lackierer oder Beschichter was extra anmischen lassen


----------



## 3K-Power (7. September 2015)

Ordnungsgemäß eingesaut...


----------



## 3K-Power (22. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (30. September 2015)

So liebe Flatliner...

Heute Diagnose Sehnenanriss rechtes Knie bekommen...

Saison is quasi gelaufen...

Aber man soll ja den Kopf net hängen lassen, und ich hab schon Pläne für die neue Saison bzw für'n Winter geschmiedet...

Hab überlegt, vorne auf Boxxer Charger als Coil zu wechseln und das Laufrad vorne auf 650b umzuspeichern...

Dazu vorne und hinten den neuen Baron Projekt...

Wenn der Lenkwinkel zu flach wird dann könnt ich ja hinten den Dämpfer noch ein Loch weiter setzen damit das Heck wieder hoch kommt...

Was haltet ihr von dem Ansatz?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Oktober 2015)

Gute Besserung...


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Oktober 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. November 2015)

Mein Flatline SE geht nun in Rente. Am 28.11. kommt mein Maiden Unlimited Frame bei Bikeaction an. Bin sehr gespannt. Werde es dann mit den Flatlineteilen aufbauen.


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2015)

Sehr geil, da bin ich gespannt !


----------



## 3K-Power (24. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (12. Dezember 2015)

Wie bist du mit der Gabel zufrieden? Sehe ich das erste mal in "Reallife"


----------



## 3K-Power (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Bin erst einmal damit gefahren und das auch nur sehr kurz.

Erster Eindruck: die Gabel arbeitet sehr feinfühlig und auch die Testergebnisse laut www decken sich mit dem was ich feststellte. Rebound ist wirklich fast überdämpft... Ich werde (da ich auch Tour damit fahre) 2 Setups herausfahren müssen. Auf jeden Fall dank dieses "OTT" sehr Handgelenk schonend. Bedenken bezüglich Steifheit konnte ich sofort verwerfen, aber das bemängelt auch keiner der Dorado Fahrer.

Sehr viele Klicks sind zu verstellen; machen sich aber auch Bemerkbar; auch wenn nicht bei jedem einzelnen davon; liegt aber eher an der sehr zahlreichen Unterteilung durch Klicks.

Ach und schwer is das Ding. 

Wird sich dann im Park zeigen was man damit alles anstellen kann. Werd aber 2016 sehr viel unvorsichtiger fahren.


----------



## svenson69 (19. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich bräuchte mal dringend ein paar Infos zu einem 12er Flatline WC Rahmen.
Hab jetzt leider keine Zeit dem ganzen Thread zu lesen.Deswegen wäre ich über ein paar Antworten sehr dankbar
Kann mir einer das genaue Gewicht von dem Modell sagen?
Welche Federhärte bei 68kg beim Fox Rc4?
Kann ich bei dem Baujahr auch verschiedene Dämpferlängen einbauen?
Gibt es irgendwelche bekannte Probleme mit dem Rahmen?
Kann man auch einen Luftdämpfer verbauen,passt das mit dem Rahmen?

Ich hoffe irgendwer hat ein paar Antworten für mich


----------



## svenson69 (19. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## 3K-Power (19. Dezember 2015)

Gewicht ohne Dämpfer etwa 4,5kg je nach Größe

Federhärte 350 etwa 

Luftdämpfer sollte passen 

Verschiedene Längen nein.

Probleme keine bekannt außer halt schwer und es passt nur 26" rein hinten.


----------



## Edmonton (4. Januar 2016)

@3K-Power 
Dein Flatline sieht von vorne schon Heftig aus! 
Wie bist du mit der Gabel zufrieden?


----------



## 3K-Power (4. Januar 2016)

Siehe weiter oben... Momentan ist fahren unmöglich wegen der Salzseuche überall..  Parks geschlossen und Trails per Achse nicht erreichbar...


----------



## Edmonton (4. Januar 2016)

Ah ok, das habe ich gelesen! Es ist also der Aktuelle stand! 
Gott sei Dank ist die Salzseuche noch nicht bei uns.


----------



## 3K-Power (4. Januar 2016)

Na wir haben hier so 15cm Neuschnee seit gestern... Die Straßen voll mit Salz... Da ist mir das Rad zu schade... Brauch ne Ecke bis ich im Wald bin. Aber selbst dann kann ich noch nicht gescheit fahren das bringt so nix.

Warte auch noch auf nen gescheiten Dämpfer für hinten aber bei BOS sind die noch im Weihnachtsmodus wie es aussieht.


----------



## Edmonton (4. Januar 2016)

Bei uns regnet es nur!
Wird bestimmt gut mit dem Bos Dämpfer. Was für eine Feder (härte) machst du rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (4. Januar 2016)

450 is zu weich hab ich festgestellt. Ich Probier mal ne 500er; bei BOS soll man ja eh mehr sag fahren. Sind aber auch wieder paar Kilo über die Feiertage mehr geworden bei mir


----------



## Edmonton (4. Januar 2016)

Ich habe eine 450er, ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich ne 500er teste! So funktioniert der Hinterbau gut, aber manchmal könnte er Straffer sein!


----------



## 3K-Power (4. Januar 2016)

Ich komm mit dem Fox nicht klar. Der Dämpfer is mir zu kompliziert gemacht und tut nicht wie ich will... Lass mir jetzt den Bos auf den Rahmen und mein Gewicht anpassen und dann schau ich mal mit welcher Feder ich auf sag komme. Denk aber mit der 500er lieg ich richtig.


----------



## Edmonton (4. Januar 2016)

Das finde ich gut das der Dämpfer angepasst wird! Ein Kollege hat mal für sein 2009er Sx-Trail den Fox dhx 5 anpassen lassen!
Der Hinterbau war danach um Welten besser!


----------



## 3K-Power (4. Januar 2016)

Na das will ich hoffen dass das so wird! Bei dem Fox hab ich das Gefühl; egal was ich drehe die Druckstufen sind nicht vorhanden. Dafür ist der Rebound dann noch zu langsam... Find ich nicht gut diesen Dämpfer obwohl gefühlt die halbe Welt auf nen RC4 rum reitet...


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2016)

Fox einfach an MST-Suspension geben.


----------



## 3K-Power (4. Januar 2016)

Jetzt is der BOS bestellt. Kann nur besser werden. Zumal ein neuer Fox plus Tuning teurer ist als jeder BOS


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. Januar 2016)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Na das will ich hoffen dass das so wird! Bei dem Fox hab ich das Gefühl; egal was ich drehe die Druckstufen sind nicht vorhanden. Dafür ist der Rebound dann noch zu langsam... Find ich nicht gut diesen Dämpfer obwohl gefühlt die halbe Welt auf nen RC4 rum reitet...


Zumindest in meinem Slayer SS finde ich den RC4, den ich mir ausm Bikemarkt günstig geholt hab, besser als den DB-Inline... Damals im Sx Trail war er auch okay..


----------



## 3K-Power (29. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mittlerweile den Bos bekommen. Kam mit Nadellagern, Buchsen und Distancestücken P&P zum Rahmen. Mal schauen wie lang die Lager durchhalten.

Was ich aber strunzblöd finde; ich hab angegeben dass ich ne 500er Feder brauche (Angaben musste ich ja zwecks Abstimmung machen) und die schicken mir das Teil mit der 350er Standardfeder...

Bin aber noch nicht mit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bierne (21. Februar 2016)

Die Saison kann kommen. Neue Gabel (380 cr) und neuer Laufradsatz (Sixpack Kamikaze).
Allerdings hab ich jetzt auch was mit dem Knie (Kreuzband gerissen).
Wird wohl dauern bis ich die 1,5 kg Gewichtsverlust testen kann (jetzt 19,5 kg).


----------



## bierne (22. Februar 2016)

Jetzt auch mal das aktuelle Bild dazu.


----------



## 3K-Power (22. Februar 2016)

Erst mal gute Besserung!

Wie kommst du auf so ein hohes Gewicht?

Bin bei 19 mit der Emerald und hinten nem Stoy....


----------



## bierne (23. Februar 2016)

Wüsste ich auch gern. Die Gabel hat 2,9 kg und der Laufradsatz hat 2 kg. Allerdings hat der hintere Reifen 1,5 kg und vorne ist zusätzlich ein downhillschlauch drin. Da wären noch 800g drin, aber dann wirds eng.


----------



## g1smo0815 (18. März 2016)

Mein Flatline ist auch nicht tot. Ich baue es gerade neu auf. Wurde vor kurzem neu gepulvert und hat komplett neue Lager bekommen . Dazu gibt es eine neue Saint Bremsanlage von 2016 und noch eine neue Gabel. Weiss nur noch nicht wlche. Ich will jetzt eine 180 er Luftgabel einbauen !  Habe trotzdem noch eine Marzocchi 888 EVO Titanium von 2013


----------



## awe (28. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte mal eine Frage an die flatline Gemeinde!  
Was wäre einer der Canuck Flatline Rahmen 10/20 noch wert? Ich bin im Besitz eines solchen welcher so gut wie keine Gebrauchsspuren hat und bin am überlegen diesen zu verkaufen?! Hat jemand eine Idee was man preislich veranschlagen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (28. März 2016)

Bild?


----------



## awe (28. März 2016)

Das war letzte/aktuellste Bild danach wurde es zerlegt und im Karton verpackt weil es mir zu schade zum ballern war


----------



## 3K-Power (28. März 2016)

Ist das ne L?

Davon abgesehen an Liebhaber schätze ich mal so 500-600 euro


----------



## awe (28. März 2016)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ist das ne L?
> 
> Davon abgesehen an Liebhaber schätze ich mal so 500-600 euro




Ist ein "m" Rahmen
5-600€ is halt Mega unterirdisch find ich persönlich, hab auch noch nen originalen lrs mit Logos neu im Keller


----------



## 3K-Power (28. März 2016)

Mit Glück auch mehr.. Hab ja den Thread von vorne bis hinten durch und bin überhaupt einer der wenigen die sich ein Flatline angeschafft haben nachdem sich (hier) so ziemlich alle verabschiedet haben..

Der Trend geht halt extrem Richtung leicht und 27.5" und weg von den Panzern.

Deshalb meine persönliche Preiseinschätzung. Aber erst mal einen finden der sowas sucht. Würde mir da lieber nicht zu viel vormachen; lieber verpackt lassen und warten. Ich persönlich bin zuversichtlich dass sich der Hype um die neue Scheisse wieder legen wird und dann wieder stabile Räder gefragt sind.


----------



## awe (28. März 2016)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Mit Glück auch mehr.. Hab ja den Thread von vorne bis hinten durch und bin überhaupt einer der wenigen die sich ein Flatline angeschafft haben nachdem sich (hier) so ziemlich alle verabschiedet haben..
> 
> Der Trend geht halt extrem Richtung leicht und 27.5" und weg von den Panzern.
> 
> Deshalb meine persönliche Preiseinschätzung. Aber erst mal einen finden der sowas sucht. Würde mir da lieber nicht zu viel vormachen; lieber verpackt lassen und warten. Ich persönlich bin zuversichtlich dass sich der Hype um die neue Scheisse wieder legen wird und dann wieder stabile Räder gefragt sind.




Is halt schade drum find ich.

Ja das halt die Sache wenn ich den im bikepark drin hab kommen die dummen wieder raus und bieten ne ps3 und Haribos XD 

Ne is echt so und Preise sind kaputt. Ich Versuch grad noch nen s Works Demo los zu bekommen aber das will auch nicht recht gehen mit auch weil nix 650b 
Dachte hier findet sich im Forum einer der Bock drauf hat und bisschen mehr bietet... Hab den Rahmen, den Limited Sattel und den lrs mit rm Logos welcher nagelneu ist... 

Naja einfach mal abwarten  wenn nicht bleibt er bei mir


----------



## 3K-Power (28. März 2016)

Ja warte ab. Die Situation kann nur besser werden.

Wenn mal wieder ne L im Angebtot ist schlag ich erneut zu; ich liebe diese Panzer auch wenn alle anderen lachen..


----------



## Robihh (26. Mai 2016)

Hm ich hab mir einfach mein Flatti three aufgebaut. Ich Rebell ich


----------



## 3K-Power (4. Juli 2016)

Hab gestern im Park mal für eine Abfahrt mein Rocky gegen ein Commencal getuscht und muss feststellen;  leichtere modernere Bikes (zumindest dieses) gehen besser und verspielter und leichter um die Ecken... War richtig einfaches Fahren. 

Der "Tauschfahrer" kam mit dem Rocky kaum zurecht bei Kurven und Anliegern...

Aber was erstaunlich war; abseits der Ideallinie gerade aus voll durch die Wurzelfelder mit derben Einschlägen ist das Rocky ne ganz andere Liga. Liegt ruhig und frisst alles weg und bleibt absolut Spurtreu. Um die Anlieger möchte es halt etwas mehr gezwungen werden. Und es ist einfach das bessere Rad für schlechte Fahrer die nicht immer die Ideallinie treffen und Landungen versemmeln.

Aber war ne gute Erfahrung mal nen Vergleich zu ziehen.


----------



## rosty55 (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo leutz...
habe mir grad meinen frisch gepulverten Flatline pro aus 09 aufgebaut und mir im voraus eine Truvativ XO Kettenführen gekauft.
Also prinzipiell passt diese auch aber ein kleines Problem gibt es da schon...
Erstmal ein paar Daten zum Antrieb: Ich fahre ein 1x10 Sram XO1 Schaltwerk von 2015 und ein 40T Kettenblatt.
Die Kettenführung ist auch für 40T ausgelegt nur leider schleift die Kette an der oberen Führung. Ich müsste eigentlich nur die Führung um ein paar grad nach links (Richtung Hinterrad) drehen nur schlägt dann die Führungsplatte an die Schraube der Hinterbauachse an und wenn ich den Abstand mit Spacern erweitere versau ich mir ganz häftig die Kettenlinie!
Hat da einer schon das selbe Problem gehabt und evtl. ne Lösung für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosty55 (26. Oktober 2016)

[URL=http://www.directupload.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## rosty55 (26. Oktober 2016)

[URL=http://www.directupload.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## rosty55 (26. Oktober 2016)

Hier die Bilder dazu...
wie ihr sehen könnt schleift die Kette an der oberen Führung was mit einer einfachen Neigung der Grundplatte behoben wäre wenn da nicht die Schraube wäre dir ihr hinter dem Kettenblatt sehen könnt.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2016)

Schleifts noch, wenn das Rad im Sag ist, also eingefedert ?


----------



## rosty55 (26. Oktober 2016)

dann nicht mehr aber ist echt nur nen müh!


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2016)

Ein kleineres KB würde wohl alles lösen.


----------



## rosty55 (26. Oktober 2016)

glaube auch ^^


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2016)

36er und du hast rundum mehr Spiel.


----------



## EL Pablo (2. März 2017)

Verkaufen das Flatline meiner Madame im Bikemarkt. Mir isses leider zu klein ;-)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 adame im


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (31. August 2018)

Moinsen Panzerfahrer,
Brauche eine Steckachse für ein 2008er Flatline.
Wenn einer noch eine rumliegen hat bin ich interessiert diese zu erwerben. 
Kontakt via PN bitte
rufus


----------



## Pecoloco (17. Oktober 2018)

Kann man kaufen:


----------



## Brookes (17. Oktober 2018)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Kann man kaufen:



Grösse?


----------



## Pecoloco (18. Oktober 2018)

M - Alles weitere findest Du im Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## RattleHead (18. Oktober 2018)

Jemand probiert ein 27,5 / 650 b rad ins rahmen zu fassen?


----------



## RattleHead (5. Januar 2019)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1208918-rocky-mountain-flatline-blackout-team-only-grosse-m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (18. Mai 2019)

Flatline 27,5


----------

